#ubuntu-it 2011-06-27
<elena> bng giorno ce nessuno?
<elena> bng nn ce nessuno
<kuix> giorno gente :)
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24>  /oplev_on
<dodino> ciao a tutti
<dodino> qualcuno è mai riuscito a far partire Ubuntu su pendrive, su un mac ? Parte da cdrom perfettamente, riconoscendo anche tutte le periferiche, ovviamente parte con vmware fusion o similari, bootcamp... ma non riesco in nessun modo a far bootare il sistema su una pennina...
<enzotib> dodino: ad avercelo un mac :)
<dodino> ahahhahha
<dodino> ;)
<jester-> dodino: installata o live
<dodino> jester-: e tu? ;) buongiorno
<jester-> cià
<jester-> dodino: la penna ha un'installazione o è la live
<dodino> installata...
<jester-> dodino: devi installare grub sulla partizione della penna e poi serve anche refit che trovi anche per cd
<dodino> fatto tutto jester-... ti spiego che succede
<dodino> la pennina ha GRUB sul suo MBR che funziona benissimo su tutti i PC... sul MAC ho installato rEFIt ma non appena con rEFIt gli dico di avviare il device dove riconosce che c'è "linux" perchè mi mette l'immagine del pinguino (probabilmente perchè individua il tipo di partizione /boot) si avvia Windows (che è nella partizione bootcamp) e non mi fa manco vedere grub...
<jester-> dodino: grub su partizione e non su mbr della penna, cd con ferit (oppure lo installi) fai partire il cd e ti vede gub sulla penna
<dodino> jester- ho fatto anche così, grub su partizione /boot
<dodino> è identico.. si comporta alla stessa maniera
<dodino> boota windows anziché il sistema sulla pennina, si incasina
<jester-> dodino: sudo grub-install /dev/sdx1
<jester-> non /dev/sdx
<dodino> sisi ho fatto anche così, l'ho messo sulla partizione /boot anziché sull'MBR, ho capito cosa stai dicendo eh :P
<dodino> ma è identico il comportamento, rEFIt vede la partizione, ma al momento di fare il boot parte windows su bootcamp, cosa molto antipatica
<jester-> dodino: dovrebbe vedere grub hai fatto anche update-grub?
<dodino> si :(
<dodino> è un comportamento esclusivo del mac ovviamente, tutti i pc dove ho provato vedono grub (che sia su MBR o su /boot) e boota tranquillamente
<CarloF> ciao a tutti
<CarloF> ho un problema nell'installare ubuntu
<jester-> dodino: dentro a /boot c'è comunque grub solo che va installato con sudo grub-install /dev/ sdb1   presupponendo che la partizione della penna su cui sta la distro sia sdb1
<jester-> dodino:  mac vecchi vedono comunque la usb, i piu nuovi no
<dodino> jester-: l'ho addirittura installato su /boot direttamente dall'installazione
<jester-> dodino: eddai che centra /boot
<dodino> perchè con ubuntu alternative ti permette di scegliere un percorso diverso dove installarlo, e non su MBR come di default
<dodino> beh, partizione /boot avviabile
<dodino> grub installato lì
<dodino> alternativamente ad installarlo nell'MBR, che problema c'è ? boota uguale
<jester-> dodino: la roba grub sta sempre li dentro, installare si mbr o su partizione è diverso
<dodino> ma comunque, ripeto, ho provato in entrambe i modi, sia installandolo su /boot sia sull'MBR
<jester-> dodino: se non è sulla partizione refit non lo vede, tutto li
<jester-> dodino: ma sei fissato con /boot nè
<dodino> ahahahaa
<dodino> eja quindi spiegami cosa dovrei fare, installarlo su?
<dodino> tieni conto che la pennina ha /boot in chiaro e tutto il resto criptato..
<jester-> dodino: da altro pc o da live in chroot: sudo grub-install /dev/sdx1  e poi sudo update-grub
<jester-> dodino: ma prendi in giro o cosa
<dodino> bene, e /dev/sdx1 cosa sarebbe?
<jester-> dodino: sda1 sdb1 etc etc la partizione su cui è installato
<jester-> il sistema
<dodino> il sistema è installato su 3 partizioni distinte, non su una partizione
<jester-> dodino: tanto per rendere la vitra facile
<dodino> anzi diciamo 2... /boot, /, e la swap
<dodino> quindi /boot in chiaro e / criptata interamente
<jester-> dodino hai una boot una / e una svap?
<dodino> ora mi spieghi che differenza c'è tra quello che stai dicendo tu, ovvero di installarlo in /dev/sdx1 e quello che dico io ovvero di averlo installato in /boot ?
<jester-> dodino: a quale pro una boot criptata
<dodino> jester-: leggi bene, la boot non è criptata, è l'unica ad essere in chiaro
<jester-> dodino: forse fai confusione
<dodino> vabbè va :)
<jester-> dodino: hai fatto 3 partizioni?
<dodino> si
<jester-> una montata come /boot una / e la swap?
<dodino> c'è LVM in realtà
<dodino> però diciamo che semplificando si, ci sono 3 partizioni
<jester-> dodino: la /boot come è mappata
<jester-> sd...?
<dodino> con /dev/sdb1
<jester-> dodino: quindi sudo  grub-install /dev/sdb1
<dodino> yes
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<dodino> sisi ma sono d'accordo jester, fila il tuo ragionamento, è lo stesso fatto da me
<jester-> a7x: uel punto refit lo dovrebbe veere
<jester-> vedere
<dodino> però non parte :|
<jester-> dodino: hai cannato qualcosa allora
<dodino> è quello che mi fa sclerare, perchè di vedere la vede rEFIt, spunta il fottuto pinguino
<dodino> ma quando provo a fare il boot, schermo nero, windows!
<dodino> ottimissimo... :P
<dodino> eh, avrò cannato qualcosa, ma non capisco proprio cosa...
<dodino> ho provato ad isntallare grub come dici tu sulla /boot... ho provato sull'MBR...
<dodino> non è che abbia molte altre alternative
<jester-> dodino: senza complicarsi la vita con una boot separata metti tutto su una partizione e cripta la home se hai le fisse
<dodino> anche perchè diciamo che non è che la pennina non funzioni, funziona ovunque benissimo, tranne nel mac :\
<dodino> grub lo vede qualsiasi pc, che sia nell'MBR o nella /boot
<dodino> e vabbè ma così non è quello che volevo ;)
<jester-> dodino: con snow funza cosi con o prossimo lione non si sa
<dodino> comunque, continuerò a fare tentativi, magari è una cazzata e la beccherò
<jester-> dodino:  fai partire la penna su altro pc
<jester-> dodino: sudo fdisk -l e vedi il /dev   sudo grub-install /dev/quelcheè sudo update-grub
<dodino> si, l'ho già fatto, lo rifarò
<dodino> peccato che nei nuovi mac per fare il boot di un dispositivo così abbiano necessità di installare rEFIt o similati
<dodino> similari
<jester-> dodino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<dodino> jester-: si, io ho un macbook però ma vedo che c'è ugualmente
<dodino> ma poi la figata è che l'hardware lo vede tutto, ho provato bootando ubuntu non da USB giusto per...
<dodino> torno subito..
<sweet_juliet> ciao
<sweet_juliet> scusate ho bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> !qualcuno | sweet_juliet
<ubot-it> sweet_juliet: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> !aiuto | sweet_juliet
<ubot-it> sweet_juliet: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sweet_juliet> non so come mai...ma il pannello inferiore non funziona..mi spiego...non mi visualizza le icone delle cartelle e altre cose che apro..e sono scomparsi anche le icone degli altri fogli di lavoro..e rimasto solo il cestino..ma se riduco a icona qualcosa..non mi appare niente..come devo fare? O.o
<glpiana> sweet_juliet, tasto destro sul pannello e aggiungi al pannello anzitutto l'elenco finestre
<glpiana> sweet_juliet, poi il pager
<sweet_juliet> dopo che faccio aggiungi al pannello che devo fare?
<glpiana> sweet_juliet, e se ti manca anche l'icona per ridurre tutto a icona metti anche quella (mostra desktop credo)
<glpiana> sweet_juliet, cosa ti sei perso? tatso destro -> aggiungi al pannello -> selezioni l'applett e premi aggiungi
<sweet_juliet> asp
<sweet_juliet> come si chiama l'applet
<glpiana> sweet_juliet, -.-
<glpiana> sweet_juliet, ma che l'ho scritto a fare elenco finestre secondo te?
<sweet_juliet> risolto
<dodino> ahahaha
<jester-> glpiana: sempre il leggere il punto debole, chissa quando faranno il canale con voce
<glpiana> jester-, non ascolteranno
<jester-> oggià
<filo1234> sarà un bug
<glpiana> lol
<nicotano> buongiorno
<devil7> ciao a tutti
<angy_> mi potresti aiutare su una cosa x piacere
<nicotano> angy_, spiega chi sa e vuole ti aiuta
<devil7> se posso con piacere.......
<angy_> ehy
<devil7> ki può aiutarmi per l'installazione di una scheda wi-fi su un portatile acer?
<angy_> a ok ieri ho comprato aver media a 835 usb si e installata ed e andato tt bene solo ke nn mi fa ricercare i canali
<jester-> angy_: che centra la wifi con i canali
<devil7> jester sono due problematiche differenti
<devil7> io ho problemi con sheda wi-fi
<angy_> wifi nn l ho scritto io l ha scritto devil 17
<devil7> lei con i canali
<jester-> si si me so confuso io
<jester-> devil7: scheda integrata?
<jester-> angy_: provato con kaffeine?
<angy_> no io sn negata in informatika potete aiutarmi voi sto impazzendo da ieri
<jester-> angy_: sudo apt-get install kaffeine e poi lo provi
<jester-> devil7: ??
<devil7> no jester scheda esterna marchiata mdi..
<angy_> ma tu l hai giA INSTALLATO QLK VOLTA
<jester-> angy_: certo che si
<angy_> MA AVEVI PURE TU AVER MEDIA
<jester-> angy_: poi diopende se la scheda tv è rilevata
<jester-> devil7: apri un terminale e dai: iwconfig con la penna collegata
<jester-> devil7: c'è wlan0
<angy_> SCS DELL IGNORANZA MA NN STO CAPENDO NNT DI QUELLO KE STAI DICENDO TI POSSO SEMBRARE UNA SCEMA MA T HO DTT NN CI KAPISCO NNT
<Odo> angy_, ma stai con il cellulare?
<jester-> angy_: per cortesia evita il maisculo e abbreviazioni da albanese appena arrivato
<angy_> odo dimmi
<devil7> jester : io ci provo continua a spiegare ad angy xchè si sta perdendo
<Odo> angy_, no ti chiedevo stia usando il cellulare?
<jester-> angy_: si intende la scheda tv vero?
<devil7> ci sentiamo dopo
<angy_> no
<e-DIO-t> !nokappa | angy_
<ubot-it> angy_: www.nokappa.it
<angy_> nn e la scheda tv e la penna usb
<jester-> angy_: penna usb per cosa
<Odo> ok dateci un taglio, co sto bot, semplicemente angy_ gentilmente evita di scrivere in stile sms o da cellulare, abbiamo una tastiera usiamola per bene
<jester-> che l'italiano è pure una bella lingua
<angy_> ok scusate nn c era bisogno che mandavi nokappa basta dirle le cose
<Odo> angy_, come ti ha consigliato jester, la cosa piu' semplice da provare con una penna tv, e' provare ad usare kaffeine, quindi da terminale sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<Odo> angy_, prova se con kaffeine ti vede subito la periferica e parte la ricerca canali
<angy_> scusa kaffeine a cosa serve
<jester-> Odo: capito la solfa?
<Odo> angy_, serve per gestire i canali tv
<sweet_juliet> come mai su ubuntu la webcam del mio netbook visualizza le immagini inverite di 180°?
<Odo> angy_, anche... prima che qualcuno dice "Odo non e' cosi'...."
<sweet_juliet> *notebook
<jester-> sweet_juliet: inquadra davanti e fa vedere il lato b?
<sweet_juliet> em no mi vedo sotto sopra
<jester-> sweet_juliet: con quale applicazione
<sweet_juliet> allora prima ho provato con la web di amsn
<angy_> ok odo
<angy_> ok odo
<sweet_juliet> poi ho scaricato un programma che visualizza la webcam del pc
<sweet_juliet> ed e lo stexo
<jester-> sweet_juliet: prova con cheese
<sweet_juliet> e qst qua e il programma
<sweet_juliet> cheese
<angy_> odo kaffeine e tutto in inglese
<sweet_juliet> ok risolto
<sweet_juliet> ho messo l'effetto rifletti verticalmente
<angy_> ehy
<jester-> angy_: sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-it
<Odo> angy_,  dal terminale: sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-it
<pappijo> Scusate, vorrei fare una domanda sul codice di Unity2d. Qualcuno se ne intende?
<jester-> pappijo: per codici & co. chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev
<Odo> angy_, non era fondamentale la lingua italiana per provare se andava, ma ok installa la lingua e rilancia kaffeine, se e' ancora in inglese, fai termina sessione e riapri
<pappijo> jester-: Grazie!
<angy_> odo scs possiamo parlare in privato per piacere?
<angy_> *scusa
<devidino> Credo che empathy ha un bug in ubuntu 10.04, non mi fa vedere alcuni utenti
<devidino> ad esempio ora mi risultano 8 utenti nel canale
<glpiana> devidino, usi empathy per irc?
<devidino> glpiana si anche per protocollo msn , ad esempio te non ti vedo e difatti il tasto tab non mi fa il completamento automatico
<glpiana> devidino, per irc meglio usare client dedicati
<devidino> glpiana ma da lo stesso problema anche con altri protocolli, comunque per il protocollo di msn , userò emesene
<devidino> e per irc che mi consigli?
<glpiana> devidino, xchat
<devidino> glpiana, ok perchè ad esempio a me era utile connttere + protocolli e + account dello stesso protocollo e gestire tutto insieme , non c'è nulla da sostituire a empinathy
<devidino> ?
<glpiana> devidino, per gli altri protocolli non metto becco. ho solo detto che empathy è poco adatto per irc
<devidino> glpiana , si si capisco, ma non c'è nulla della stessa tipologia che possa sostituirlo
<devidino> ?
<glpiana> devidino, c'era pidgin, magari c'è ancora
<glpiana> !info pidgin
<ubot-it> pidgin (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.11-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 539 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<glpiana> sì c'è ancora
<devidino> glpina è un po diciamo scrauso all'occhio!, kde cosa usa?
<glpiana> devidino, google --->
<devidino> e visto che ci siamo volevo chiedere , la 10.04 lts di ubuntu all'avvio non carica la wirless devo sempre premere il tassto di accensione
<nicotano> salve
<angy> c e qualcuno  che ha l'aver tv?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | angy
<ubot-it> angy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<angy> veramente io ci sono entrata oggi quindi non so bene come funzione e poi io ho solo chiesto
<il_monello> angy: chiedi comunque... magari è un problema generico di DVB
<il_monello> angy: anche se uno ha un'altra scheda intendo
<franco> ciao, ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 con wifi: con mia connessione wifi wpa2 non riesco a collegarmi, la rileva ma mi chiede di inserire la chiave wep anziche wpa2!
<pivellino> ciao, sono scomparse le finestre dal pannello di sotto dei programmi aperti, cos'è?
<jester-> franco: sicuro che ilrutter  sia in wpa? e comunque se metti la pass wpa non ti morde
<glpiana> pivellino, aggiungi al pannello l'elenco finestre
<pivellino> si
<angy> monello io non ho la scheda ho la pennetta usb e non mi trova i canali e non so proprio come fare
<jester-> glpiana: il pannello inferiore gnome è malato?
<pivellino> glpiana grazie
<jester-> c'è l'epidemia
<il_monello> angy: su che software vorresti vedere la tv?
<glpiana> jester-, t'è vist?
<jester-> eh
<glpiana> angy, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/Wscan leggi qui
<angy> ok grazie mille
<franco> jester-: si che e' wpa2, adesso sono connesso con win7 e tutto ok, non mi lascia mettere wpa2, nella lista c'e' solo wep
<jester-> franco: gnome?
<franco> jester-: si
<jester-> franco: fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | franco
<ubot-it> franco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franco> jester-: come faccio se non posso collegarmi con ubuntu?
<jester-> franco: e pure lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> franco: attaccare il filo ?
<glpiana> jester-, il filo? no dai, pazzo
<jester-> glpiana: che sia urticante?
<glpiana> eh
<glpiana> non si sa mai
<jester-> o non fa figo
<franco> e che e' il filo ;)
<jester-> franco: non filo1234 ma il cavo di rete
<franco> eeeeeeee avevo capito....
<franco> non posso, router non ha + porte libere
<franco> devo scollegare altro pc di ufficio
<jester-> franco: ne stacchi una
<jester-> mica è saldato
<franco> si, ma stanno lavorando in contabilità
<franco> magari dopo
<jester-> il collega non va su facciabucco per qualche minuto
<jester-> franco: e pure lspci | grep -i network   e dicci che esce
<franco> mo provo...
<jester-> franco: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<esulu> scusatemi per poter aggiornare alla nuova versione un ubuntu 10.10 Maverick devo per caso formattare il pc?
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<esulu> thanks glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<esulu> !installazione | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu, please see my private message
<str4t0s> Salve, grande problema!!! Ho fatto upgrade al 11.04, tutto funzionava bene finche nn ho cercato di attivare il "cubo" del compiz... Ho perso l interfaccia del unity (niente side bar) e nn posso aprire dai hotkey neanche il terminal.
<str4t0s> inoltre se apro una finesta qualunche la tastiera nn funziona! Nel start up del computer sono entrato in modalita provisoria e li tuuto va bene visto che posso aprire il terminal per fare "unity --replace"
<MatteoR> str4t0s: Il cubo non funziona con unity
<MatteoR> str4t0s: Puoi ripristinare compiz e unity scrivendo rispettivamente "compiz --reset" e "unity --reset" sul terminale
<str4t0s> ciao matteoR, questo l ho capito ma non risolve il mio problema!!! hai qualche proposta? grazie in anticipo:-)
<str4t0s> il problema e che nn posso aprire manco il terminal
<nicotano> str4t0s, avvia in modalità recovery
<nicotano> e scegli tra le opzioni riconfigura server grafico
<str4t0s> posso fare qualcosa se entro in "recovery mode"?
<str4t0s> ecco scusa nico, gia fatto
<str4t0s> li funziona tutto ma se rientro in modalita normale il problema persiste
<nicotano> str4t0s, da recovery guarda nella home del tuo utente e cancella queste directory  .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private  .config   .gconf e .gconfd poi riavvia e gnome verrà impostato al default
<str4t0s> ok raga.... in recovery mode mi funziona tutto
<str4t0s> le scelte ed i cambiamenti che faccio qui nn vengono portate alla modalita normalle.....
<franci> ciao, c'e' un modo per cambiare immagine desktop in automatico scaricandole da internet? tipo ogno 10 minuti cambia immagine...
<MatteoR> str4t0s: Puoi accedere a qualsiasi terminale premendo Ctrl+Alt+F1
<MatteoR> str4t0s: in modalità normale
<MatteoR> str4t0s: Rimuovi le cartelle che ti ha detto nico e riavvii X con "sudo restart gdm"
<str4t0s> grazie ora provo....
<MatteoR> str4t0s: Per tornare in modalità grafica Ctrl+Alt+F7
<str4t0s> grazieo matteor... sto ancora cercando le directory gnome gnome2 etc.....
<jester-> str4t0s: ce sta il . davanti
<jester-> nascoste sugnno
<MatteoR> str4t0s: Per vederle sul terminale "ls ~ -a" mentre su gnome premi Ctrl+H
<str4t0s> ??? jester?
<jester-> without quotes nè
<jester-> !gnomereset | str4t0s
<ubot-it> str4t0s: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<MatteoR> str4t0s: Comunque la cartella non è Gnome, ma .Gnome (notare il punto davanti a Gnome)
<jester-> g minuscolo anche
<MatteoR> Giusto
<saburo> Salve
<saburo> C'è qualcuno qui che ha provato ad installare natty su un travelmate 5742?
<jester-> saburo: hai qualche problema?
<jester-> materiali sacrsotti a parte sempre un laptop è
<jester-> scarsotti*
<saburo> si, non sono soddisfatto delle prestazioni quando lo collego alla tv con orca
<saburo> sto cercando di capire se si tratta della scheda grafica intel hd graphics
<jester-> saburo: il driver intel non è il massimo
<saburo> Secondo te può essere solo un problema di driver o anche l'hardware non è un gran che
<jester-> saburo: non avendo esperienza diretta non saprei che dirti
<jester-> saburo: penso tutto il complesso
<jester-> dirver e hw
<jester-> driver*
<saburo> ok grazie. Farò un tentativo sotto win per vedere se il driver proprietario funziona meglio
<jester-> sicuramente è meglio di quello linux
<bau-> c'è un canale per la versione server di ubuntu?
<OverMe> questo è omnibus
<enzotib> urbi et orbi
<bau-> ho una pagina php sul server che manda una mail, devo configurare la posta sul server per farla mandare, volevo sapere se c'era qualche guida a posta
<bau-> *apposta
 * nicotano saluta
<digital1> salve
<digital1> ho disinstallato gnome network manager senza scaricare prima wicd, sono senza internet in ubuntu, come posso risolvere?
<digital1> :-D
<filo1234> digital1: cavo?
<digital1> impossible
<digital1> ho il router a 10mt e altra stanza
<jester-> digital1: sudo dhclient eth0 o wlan0 che sia
<filo1234> digital1: wpa?
<digital1> no
<filo1234> -.-
<digital1> no dhcp
<filo1234> no cavo no wifi?
<jester-> digital1: seconda scelta vai su ubuntu packagese ripia nm
<digital1> si wifi cè ma non ho il manager
<filo1234> si ma ti ho chiesto wpa?
<filo1234> la password?
<digital1> no senza protezione
<digital1> adesso sono con w7
<filo1234> digital1: che ip avevi?
<digital1> ho pensato di scaricare un deb e poi installarlo in ubuntu
<digital1> 192.168.1.110
<filo1234> digital1: la sceheda è ? wlan0? eth1?
<digital1> wlan0
<filo1234> allora sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.110/24
<filo1234> il gateway qual'è?
<digital1> 192.168.1.1
<filo1234> allora poi sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 wlan0
<filo1234> e poi echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<digital1> e quindi va in internet....
<digital1> filo1234: :-D
<digital1> senza networkmanager?
<filo1234> dovrebbe
<digital1> o lo devo cmnq installare?
<digital1> vado, a dopo
<ezio> scusate, ho dato una scorsa al forum e ho constatato che vari utenti non riescono a entrare in Aiuto e supporto dal menu Sistema. Hanno provato a reinstallare yelp in vari modi ma invano. La distro sarebbe la 10.10
<esulu> scusatemi come faccio secondo voi indtallare moonlight in firefox 5 su ubuntu 11.04
<K99Brain> eh, a capire se firefox 5 appena uscito supporta moonlight.. .comunque l'installazione sarà uguale ai vecchi
<K99Brain> elvai sul sul sito che lo richiede e verrai rediretto al sito dove scaricare
<esulu> K99Brain: non riesco a trovare il plugin adattoa firefox 5
<silviopsi> ho un problema con flush
<silviopsi> scarica i file ma non si apre l'interfaccia grafica
<arone> sera a tutti
<arone> ho un problema con il dua boot xp/ubuntu
<jester-> silviopsi: transmission non ti garba?
<jester-> arone: esponi
<silviopsi> ee ho avviato flush:(
<arone> ho un HD da 1T, ho installato xp e aggiornato ecc..
<jester-> silviopsi: prova trasmission che è di serie e va bene, flush mai usato
<arone> su una partizione primaria sda1
<arone> dopodiche ho installato ubuntu 10.04 lts su un'altra partizione primaria sda2
<enzotib> silviopsi: non è che hai un'altra istanza attiva?
<silviopsi> finisco a scaricare e cambierò client
<silviopsi> nn so
<arone> conclusa l'installazione quando mi ha chiesto il riavvio è comparsa una schermata nera con un underscore
<arone> non si può scrivere nulla
<silviopsi> col comando top
<silviopsi> mi da flush in esecuzione
<jester-> arone: quale distro hai installato
<arone> 10.04 lts
<jester-> arone: siamo alla 11.04 ma sembra che non ti abbia installato grub o avvii l'hd sbagliato, quanti hd hai nel pc
<arone> l'ho gia fatto sul mio pc ma poi al riavvio si presentava la scelta dei vari os
<arone> 1 hd
<arone> quando avvio gestione dischi sia sda1 che sda2 non me li da montati è normale?
<jester-> arone: dovresti partire col cdlive e venire in canale che ripristiniamo
<arone> sono con il pc in questione
<jester-> arone: spe, ma l'os si avvia?
<jester-> arone: ubuntu parte?
<arone> no vengono riconosciute le periferiche ecc. poi schermata nera...non parte nemmeno uno
<jester-> arone: sei dal pc in questione con?
<arone> ubuntu cd live
<jester-> arone: ok allota apri un terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l e poi incolla la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | arone
<ubot-it> arone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<arone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633833/
<jester-> arone: sdb2 cos'è
<jester-> scusa sdb
<arone> ho un hd esterno
<jester-> arone: copia incolla i comandi che ti passo nel terminale
<jester-> arone: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/
<jester-> dopo enter batti un colpo
<arone> ok
<jester-> arone: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<arone> ok
<jester-> arone: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<arone> ok
<jester-> arone: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<arone> ok
<jester-> arone: dopo questo non chiudere mai il terminale
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<arone> ok
<jester-> arone: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<arone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633838/
<jester-> arone: i server it sono a bottane
<jester-> arone: prova a ridare sudo apt-get update ancora
<arone> jester: niente
<jester-> arone: vedimo se installa grub
<jester-> arone: grub-install /dev/sda
<arone> Installation finished. No error reported
<jester-> arone: update-grub
<jester-> arone: e fa vedere che ha fatto
<arone> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633840/
<franci> ciao, ho disattivato da conpiz unity, pero adesso mi rimane desktop tutto vuoto e non posso fare + nulla, ho dovuto riavviare in win per poter postare qui :(
<jester-> arone: mv /etc/apt/apt.conf /etc/apt/apt.conf.bak
<jester-> franci: passa a gnome classic no effetti
<arone> mv: cannot stat `/etc/apt/apt.conf': No such file or directory
<franci> ma come posso se non ho nessuna icona per poter fare qualsiasi cosa?
<jester-> arone: ultimo fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<jester-> franci: alt-f2
<arone> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633844/
<jester-> franci: sudo service gdm restart
<franci> jester-: provo ma mi sembrava che non facesse nulla...
<jester-> arone: stacca l'esterni e riavvia
<jester-> franci: al boot arrivi alla finestra di login o hai acesso diretto
<arone> ok thanks
<jester-> arone: se parte poi cambi i server repo
<attempt> franci quando arrivi al login col tuo nome e devi inserire la password vedi in basso e scegli ubuntu classico senza effetti.
<jester-> franci: oppura da alt-f2 digiti ccsm e rimetti il plugin
<jester-> oppure*
<arone> jester-: nisba
<arone> stessa schermata
<jester-> arone: lo vedi il menu al boot?
<arone> no
<jester-> arone: visto i serve ciucchi mi sa che prendendo aggiornamenti in installazione ha cannato qualcosa, reinstalla e scegli un server non italiano, magari il principale ammaregano
<jester-> arone: metterei la 11.04
<arone> dici reistallo grub?
<jester-> arone: lo abbiamo appena reinstallato grub
<jester-> ha fatto tutto correttamente ma non va
<arone> pensavo avesse cannato quello
<jester-> arone:  prova a tener premuto shft mentre boota
<arone> serve per forza la 11.04? cosa cambia?
<jester-> anche se il file grub era corretto
<jester-> arone: cambia che è piu avanzata
<jester-> e non di poco
<arone> ok, se volessi per ora ripristinare solo win?
<jester-> arone: da live segui
<jester-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> arone: occhio a dare /dev/sda e non /dev/sda1 o ti sega anche win
<arone> ma se ci sono problemi ai server ora come ora avere la 11.04 risolverei?
<arone> il pc è di un mio amico e volevo mettergli anche ubuntu che no l'ha mai provato
<jester-> arone: non ricordo ma mipare chieda se vuoi sceglire il server
<jester-> arone: e domani magari vanno gli it
<arone> potrei ritentare con l'attuale in questi giorni?
<jester-> arone: vedi te
<arone> che procedura devo seguire?
<arone> jester-: dici di reinstallare totalmente ubuntu?
<franci> ciao, sono in questa condizione: ununtu 11.04 ho disabilitato unity da compiz e mi e' sparito tutto dal desktop compresa la barra sopra, avevo una dock con firefox ed e' l'unico prog che posso usare. come attivo la barra sopra? ho provato a disconnettere utente e riavviare con classico, ma e' sempre desktop vuoto :(
<tizbac> anche io ho un pc ridotto così
<jester-> arone: si e controllerei anche md5sum della iso che hai scaricato
<tizbac> la avvio con un launcher nche chiama gnome-terminal
<tizbac> *gnome-panel
<arone> l'avevo già controllata per installarlo sul mio pc era ok
<franci> sto ma come si fa se non ci sono icone/comandi disponibili?
<jester-> franci: atl-f2  ccsm e rimetti il plugin
<franci> se clicco alt f2 non succede nulla
<nyaz> ciao a tutti
<nyaz> Ciao tizbac, posso farti una domanda?
<jester-> arone: allora reinstalla per bene in manule, vai sulla sda2-->modifica-->usare ext4--> formattare-->montare cone / salvi e installi
<jester-> arone: in 20 minuti te la cavi
<jester-> franci: hai accesso diretto o la finestra gdm di login
<arone> jester-: claro...ciao e grazie per la disponibilità
<jester-> ciao
<franci> mi e' caduta la connessione internet, magari mi avete dato dei suggerimenti?
<jester-> franci: hai accesso diretto o la finestra gdm di login
<franci> jester-: diretto
<franci> jester-: ho una dock che mi permette di cambiare utente, ma anche se cambio e rientro con classic, e' come se non cambiassi nulla
<jester-> franci: vai in shell, sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<franci> jester-: problema e' che non riesco ad andare in shell
<jester-> franci: AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<jester-> franci: contro-alt-f2
<jester-> franci: o parti col ripristino
<jester-> che c'è apposta
<franci_> jester-: scusa, ctr f2 alt mi fa entrare in shell, ma poi ho dovuto riavviare perche non potevo più ritornare qui :(
<enzotib> franci_: Ctrl-Alt-F7, o F8, o F9
<jester-> franci_:  hai modificato il file?
<franci_> enzotib: per tornare da shel?
<enzotib> per tornare all'ambiente grafico
<jester-> se in grafica non hai nulla
<jester-> modifica il file in shell e riavvia
<franci_> jester-: per piacere mi riposti il comendo che non lo vedo +
<jester-> franci: vai in shell, sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<jester-> franci: AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<jester-> franci_: control-x per uscire, s per re il file ed enter per esegu
<jester-> ire
<francesco_> non so installare i programmi
<franci_> jester-: il comando l'ho dato, adesso riavvio?
<jester-> franci_:  si ma hai modificato la voce?
<jester-> franci: AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<franci_> jester-: si
<franci_> ha creato un file e poi ho salvato
<jester-> franci_: riavvia che dovresti avere la login dove cambiare
<jester-> franci_: creato?
<franci_> ùprovo...
<jester-> franci_: era vuoto il file?
<jester-> franci: sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf  non è vuoto
<franci> jester-: accedo selezionando ubuntu classico e ho provato anche tutte le altre opzioni, ma sempre desktop vuoto da quando ho disattivato con compiz :(
<jester-> franci: hai la login adesso?
<franci> jester-: si
<jester-> franci: classico no effetti centra no con compiz
<franci> jester-: ma non me lo attiva e' questo il mio problema
<jester-> franci: non ativa cosa
<franci> ubuntu classico
<jester-> franci: vai in shel
<jester-> franci: sudo rm -r .gnome2
<jester-> franci: sudo rm -r .gnome2_private
<jester-> franci: sudo rm -r .config
<jester-> franci: sudo rm -r .gconf
<jester-> franci: sudo rm -r .gconfd
<jester-> franci: sudo service gdm restart
<franci> jester-: c'e' sistema di fare copia incolla?
<jester-> franci: ti parte il terminale?
<jester-> alt-f2 gnome-terminal
<franci> con ctrl f alt
<franci> f2
<jester-> scrivici gnome-terminale poi incolla
<jester-> gnome-terminal
<franci> jester-: se do gnome-terminal mi scrive "impossibile aprire terminale"
<jester-> franci: mi sa che non sia compiz il problema ma ti sei segato unpezzo di sistema
<jester-> franci: gnome-terminal non terminlae
<franci> jester-: si terminal, ho solo tolto la spunta da compiz su unity
<franci> jester-: c'e' modo di avviare compiz da terminale?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> franci: e 4 centra na sega compiz se accedi in gnome classic non effetti
<jester-> poi da li riabiliti
<jester-> franci: come lo hai tolto unity da compiz
<ezio> Con distro 10.10 maverick se clicco su Sistema---Aiuto e supporto la pagina non parte. <<reinstallo yelp ma invano. Ci sarà un modo per capire cosa si nasconde dietro questo enigma? Ho fatto ricerche sul forum ma molti utenti col mio stesso problema sono rimasti senza risposta
<jester-> ezio: serve a un tupo
<jester-> tubo
<ezio> jester lanciami un'ancora di salvezza
<jester-> ezio: cosa pendi di trovare nell'help
<jester-> ezio: avanza alla 11.04 che funza se ci tieni tanto
<ezio> l'help mi è stato utile in passato. Ok questo tuo consiglio ( di passare alla 11.04 ) mi piace. Grazie
<cir> salve ragazzi, mi potreste dire come installare il kernel da live  cd ?
<cir> ora sono proprio su live cd
<cir> ma non so come fare..
<cir> possibilmente il 2.6.38 ecc ecc
<cir> il 39 mi dava problemi con la scheda wifi
<cir> poi ho combinato un pastrocchio tentando di tornare al 2.6.38
<cir> idee ??!
<cir> esperti ubuntiani ??! where are you ??!
<cir> toc toc.. non riesco a trovare niente di utile sul web..
<remix_tj> cir: hai guardato l'ora?
<remix_tj> fai domande complicate a quest'ora della  notte
<remix_tj> la gente gia' non risponde
<remix_tj> ci manca solo che fai richieste incomprensibili
<remix_tj> passa domani mattina, io stacco
<cir> richieste incomprensibili__
<cir> ??
<cir> credo di aver scritto in un italiano corretto...
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-28
<digital1> salve
<Mirage> disconnect
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<c-ruz> buopn gg
<c-ruz> sapete ubuntu server che kernel usa? e dove posso sapere se sono uscite nuove release?
<c-ruz> sapete ubuntu server che kernel usa? e dove posso sapere se sono uscite nuove release?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<c-ruz> ciao
<esulu> giorno
<darshan> saòve
<darshan> * salve
<comen> salve
<darshan> avrei due domande
<darshan> tipo: dove si trovano i log di Empathy?
<darshan> ( la seconda la faccio dopo xD)
<comen> i log dovrebbero essere qui ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<comen> oppure ~/.local/share/empathy
<darshan> nessuna delle due
<Steeler> comen, infatti
<Steeler> comen, il programma si chiama adium
<darshan> ??
<Steeler> Daredevil, share/tploglogger/log cerca li
<Steeler> darshan, share/tploglogger/log cerca li
<Steeler> darshan, solo che ci sono log in formato tipo htm, e non sono molto leggibili
<darshan> trovati
<darshan> mmm, ai tempi mi ero scritto un tool per convertire in testo quelli di microsoft msn... spero non debba farlo di nuovo
<Steeler> darshan, stanno proprio dove ti ho detto io ?
<Steeler> darshan, prova a rinominarli in htm, mi sa che funziona bene..
<darshan> /home/darshan/.local/share/TpLogger/logs/butterfly_msn_nemovl_40jumpy_2eit0
<Steeler> darshan, no, non funziona bene, non li mette in riga.
<darshan> non sono htm, sono xml
<darshan> ci vuole un foglio di conversione... e mi secca da morire scriverlo, ma suppongo qualcuno ci abbia già pensato
<Steeler> darshan, boh
<darshan> poi ci penso...
<darshan> mi servirebbe anche un tool decente per i dizionari
<specialdo> ciao ragazzi
<specialdo> ho bisogno di un aiuto grande grande
<specialdo> con lamp
<glpiana> !aiuto | specialdo
<ubot-it> specialdo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<specialdo> è la prima volta che vengo qua
<Holden> !ciao | specialdo
<ubot-it> specialdo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nicotano> salve
<malpais> buonasera a tutti
<malpais> voglio fare un sito con joomla ma ho ubuntu come faccio?
<nicotano> malpais, installa xampp e poi joomla
<malpais> xampp lo installo dal gestore pacchetti?
<nicotano> malpais,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp?highlight=%28xampp%29
<webpower> ragazzi, la finestrella di notifica delle applicazioni non mi esce proprio all'angolo, ma verso mezza altezza
<webpower> a cosa è dovuto secondo voi?
<malpais> nicotano, mentre mi scarica xampp mi diresti a cosa serve questo programma e come lo dovrò utilizzare?
<nicotano> ti fornisce il sever web, il database mysql e altro per gestire in locale joomla
<nicotano> è un pacchetto facile da installare che si autoconfigura a
<malpais> e joomla gira bene su ubuntu?
<nicotano> malpais, su joomla.it trovi guide tutorial
<malpais> ok vediamo se riesco grazie mille
<malpais> non capisco perchè il terminale non mi accetta la password
<malpais> che rabbia
<glpiana> malpais, non l'accetta o non la mostra?
<nicotano> ritorna qualche messaggio d'errore?
<malpais> non l'accetta
<malpais> lo so che non si vede
<nicotano> malpais, se no n la vedi è per sicurezza tu digita e dai invio
<malpais> mi scrive autenticazione non riuscita
<glpiana> malpais, allora sbagli password
<nicotano> malpais, togli il capslook
<malpais> no gia controllato tutto
<malpais> non ho maiuscole ne nulla
<malpais> e la pass andava bene fino settimana scorsa
<nicotano> la password da passare a sudo?
<malpais> pensavo non mi facessero i tasti ed ho controllato pure quello
<malpais> provo a riavviare che ne dite?
<glpiana> malpais, che non ha senso
<glpiana> malpais, dove non accetta la password?
<malpais> dopo che gli do il comando "su"
<glpiana> malpais, hai attivato l'utente root?
<malpais> no
<malpais> cosa è?
<glpiana> malpais, s enon l'hai fatto non farlo, e al posto di dare su metti sudo davanti ad ogni comando che richiede permessi di amministratore
<malpais> ok provo subito
<malpais> dopo sudo devo mettere spazio o cosa?
<nicotano> malpais, segui la guida indicata prima
<ShodownJin> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> malpais, la guida indicatati da nicotano non ha su tra i comandi. che stai facendo?
<malpais> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377
<nicotano> malpais, ma se hai la guida di ubuntu segui quella no !
<glpiana> malpais, e sei sicuro che si tratti di una buona guida? e perchè non segui quella ufficiale che ti è stata indicata?
<malpais> ho sbagliato
<malpais> ricomincio da capo mi ha mandato da un'altra parte
<malpais> glpiana,, dato il comando mi dice : funzione open non riuscita nessun file o directory.   ho percaso salvato nel posto sbagliato il download di xampp???
<nicotano> glpiana, dimmi per favore se le notifiche aggiornamenti ti funzionano, da me non vanno ubuntu natty, va bene che controllo a manina :)
<glpiana> nicotano, sì mi funzionano
<nicotano> azz, avanzamento?
<glpiana> malpais, gira un po' lo schermo che non vedo che comando hai dato
<glpiana> nicotano, ... sai che non ricordo? :D
<glpiana> nicotano, comuqnue di sicuro ho resettato gnome
<nicotano> glpiana, io ho avanzato, poi ho anche  gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<esulu> se sio faccio ps aux | grep ipv6
<esulu> mi dice se sto usando ipv6 o no?
<malpais> cosa significa gira lo shermo
<glpiana> malpais, -.-
<nicotano> malpais, che non sa che cosa hai fatto
<glpiana> malpais, era per dirti che non so che comando hai dato. ti spiace contestualizzare?
<malpais> ok subito
<malpais> sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt
<nicotano> malpais, devi darlo dove dove hai il file che hai scaricato
<glpiana> malpais, scrivi:    ls xampp*
<glpiana> malpais, ma sei sicuro di voler fare un server?
<nicotano> glpiana, vorrebbe installare joomla in locale
<malpais> si
<malpais> non sono un fenomeno ma imparo
<glpiana> vabbè, in bocca al lupo :)
<malpais> cmq quando scrivo ls xampp* mi dice nessun file o directory
<glpiana> malpais, allora non sei nella directoryc he contiene il file
<malpais> il file è nella cartella scaricati
<glpiana> malpais, allora scrivi: cd Scaricati
<glpiana> malpais,  poi ridai il comando della guida
<malpais> no via non mi da nulla sono incapace§!
<glpiana> malpais, frena
<malpais> ciao nicotano grazie
<glpiana> che comando hai dato e cosa è successo?
<malpais> cd scaricati e  mi dice nessun file o directory trovati
<attempt> sara' Scaricati
<attempt> dai ls ogni tanto che vedi cosa contiene la directory attuale
<glpiana> malpais, io te l'ho scritto con la S maiuscola
<malpais> si ho messo anche la S maiuscola
<glpiana> malpais, apri un nuovo terminale e da cd Scaricati
<malpais> e poi ho dato il comando sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt
<glpiana> a meno che tu abbia ubuntu in inglese
<glpiana> allora è Downloads
<glpiana> malpais, se un comando non va è inutile passare al successivo
<malpais> ok riproviamo
<malpais> approposito
<malpais> grazie della pazienza
<malpais> pare esser partito
<glpiana> \o/
<malpais> ahahah simpatica!cmq adesso è partito e l'ho provato
<malpais> adesso devo capire come usare joomla
<malpais> glpiana, oramai che sei diventato/a il/la mio/a guru mi sapresti indirizzare pure per joomla?
<glpiana> malpais, mai usato, non so che sia e come si usi. ma essendo roba esterna ai repository ufficiali devo chiederti di non chiedere qui
<glpiana> malpais, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<malpais> grazie cmq!
<ezio> yelp di Aiuto e Supporto che non carica. Però caro jester anche l'idea di aggiornare al Natty mi sembra ingiusta
<attempt> ?
<ezio> ossia: con il mio attuale 10.10 lo yelp non si avvia. Il suggerimento sarebbe quello di passare al Natty. Ma non potrei risolvere restando al maverick?
<webpower> come si fa in firefox ad importare i segnalibri da .json?
<attempt> non conosco yelp
<attempt> ah l'aiuto di ubuntu..
<attempt> se lo lanci da terminale che dice?
<ezio> yelp è un help browser for GNOME che mi risulta installato. Però l'Aiuto e Supporto dal menu Sistema non mi si avvia
<attempt> e' possibile che su quella versione abbia un bug poi risolto solo sulla versione successiva di ubuntu. in questo caso no , non ci puoi fare niente. provare a disinstallarlo e procurarti il pacchetto della versione precedente, se non ha molte dipendenze da soddisfare.
<ezio> ok attempt, credo che il nocciolo del problema stia dove pensi tu
<attempt> il fatto e' che se prendi il pacchetto per la 10.04 probabilmente poi non ti vanno bene le dipendenze e succede un macello.
<attempt> e il supporto per quella versione e' terminato. quindi o restavi con lucid che e' lts ed ha ancora supporto , oppure ti sposti alle versioni successive ogni sei mesi. ti fermi se ne trovi una che ti va bene e funziona tutto..
<ezio> io lavoravo già con la 10.04 LTS e questo yelp funzionava a dovere. Poi sono passato a Maverick ed è cominciato il casino
<attempt> passa a natty.
<attempt> ovvero rimetti e tieni la lucid fino alla prossima lts. vedi tu. se ti e' indispensabile.
<ezio> probabilmente non ho scelta
<ezio> Oddio non è detto che la guida di yelp sia proprio indispensabile, però mi era util ( ed era rapida ) qualche volta
<attempt> ecco.
<attempt> sistemi operativi senza bug non esistono. se non li vuoi vedere torni a windows, se vuoi stare tranquillo e vederne meno ti fai il mac.
<ezio> aggiungo solo che sull'altro pc qui accanto, dove è installato il Natty, l'Aiuto e Supporto da menu Sistela si apre regolarmente..
<attempt> quindi..
<ezio> veramente i bug stanno anche su windows ( che fra l'altro condivido ancora con Ubuntu )
 * nicotano saluta
<luca9> buongiorno!!!!!
<luca9> ho problemi con il wifi da quando ho aggiornato la versione di ubuntu!!!!!
<luca9> ce qualcuno???
<nicotano> luca9, pazienta, chi sa ti risponderà
<luca9> grazie!!!
<nicotano> luca9, esponi con chiarezza il problema
<luca9> da quando ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 11.04 ho problemi con la connessione internet(wi-fi)
<gigirock> cia a tutti devo collegarmi con un exchange server di ultima generazione con evolution ma n e' supportato ?
<gabriele> qualcuno ha provato a installare gnome 3 su natty? potete darmi qualche info ?
<nicotano> gabriele,  prova a seguire questo thread  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,456196.0.html
<gabriele> ora gli do un'occhiata e vedo se non e una di quelle che ho gia visto, grazie
<sagat> buana tarde
<sagat> io scrivono piu o meno italiano
<OverMe> più meno che più
<sagat> bisogno de una sala per parlare sobre natty 2d ,io sono brasiliano .
<sagat> grazie mille
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, come faccio a scaricare solamente un pacchetto con relative dipendenze anche se sul pc è già installato?
<samed87> scusate nessuno mi può aiutare a trovare un programma che migliora i buffer per youtube
<Fire^fox> raga datemi una dritta
<Fire^fox> synaptic carica ma non fa' vedere nessun pacchetto e si inchioda li'
<Fire^fox> il resto e' tutto regolare,,, upgrade aptitude, apt-get.. tutto ok
<Fire^fox> c'e qualche riscontro di questo da parte di qualcuno ?
<attempt> Fire^fox apri un terminale
<attempt> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<attempt> metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fire^fox> attempt, non fa' niente
<e-DI0-t> yo
<Fire^fox> attempt, non fa' niente
<attempt> Fire^fox ok
<andrea_> help me:
<andrea_> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<andrea_> ragazzi ho un problema dopo tanta paziensa sono riuscito a far riconoscere il mio iphone ad ubuntu con libmobileutils ora xò mi appare questo errore IMPOSSIBILE COLLEGARE IPHONE DI ANDREA DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<e-DIO-t> andrea_, facendo cosa? Chè il messaggio è piuttosto chiaro
<e-DIO-t> ah no ok...iphone, libmobileutils...non c'entro :P
<andrea_> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<e-DIO-t> not me. Ne' ho ne' voglio uno pseudosmartfono
<e-DIO-t> andrea_, mi sa che t'attocca google :D
<andrea_> :D come al solito
<andrea_> grazie lo stesso!
<e-DIO-t> mmh
<e-DIO-t> vedi qua
<e-DIO-t> http://www.multimediaboom.com/iphone-not-recognized-after-upgrading-ios-4-2-in-ubuntu-heres-how-to-solve-the-problem/
<FloodBotIt1> e-DIO-t: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<e-DIO-t> ah l'highlight -> andrea_ guarda 3 righe su :D
<andrea_> si quello già lo avevo provato
<andrea_> ma nulla...
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<e-DIO-t> poccat
<e-DIO-t> ah ma oltretutto è diverso l'errore
<andrea_> già
<e-DIO-t> in dmesg/messages ti ci scrive qualcosa? Perchè mountpoint already registered farebbe pensare che prova a montarlo da qualche parte gia' montata
<andrea_> aspetta voglio provare una cosa
<e-DIO-t> per cui se o gli forzi il mount a manella in $altrove , o spieghi a chi fa l'automount non montarlo $li, montalo $la ...
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> perché non riesco a sentire usando tuxguitar?
<Arkyos> *nulla
<Steeler> Arkyos, ce l'hai timidity ?
<Arkyos> mmm non penso
<Arkyos> lo installo?
<Steeler> Arkyos, si
<Steeler> Arkyos, poi ti darò altri dettagli..
<Arkyos> ok
<veradomir> buonasera a tutti
<veradomir> oggi ho avuto un problema con ubuntu adesso non mi fa piu spegnere e quando do dei comandi dal terminale mi scrive must be setuid root
<veradomir> cosa devo fare?
<Steeler> veradomir, dal terminale dai sudo -s
<veradomir> niente con il comando sudo -s mi da il solito risultato
<veradomir> non mi fanno un monte di cose
<veradomir> non mi apre il gestore pacchetti
<Arkyos> ok, Steeler
<Arkyos> ora?
<veradomir> e non fa il wirless
<veradomir> credo non faccia neppure via cavo
<K99Brain> veradomir, se hai sminchiato il sudo ....
<veradomir> ahaha
<K99Brain> veradomir, ma che cosa hai combinato di preciso?
<Steeler> Arkyos, prova a spegner il pc scrivendo halt
<veradomir> oggi ho installato dal gestore paccetti lamp
<K99Brain> veradomir, poi?
<e-DIO-t> [qual' il solito risultato in risposta a sudo -s? Sono caduto dopo veradomir> buonasera a tutti
<e-DIO-t> ]
<veradomir> poi tutto bloccato il terminale andato ed ora sto cosi
<Steeler> Arkyos, da terminale digita timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os -EFreverb=0
<Steeler> Arkyos, il terminale lascialo aperto, poi dimmi quando hai fatto.
<veradomir> iil risultato è! must be setuid root
<K99Brain> veradomir, non è bello
<veradomir> cosa significa??
<Steeler> veradomir, formatta tutto :P
<veradomir> dite seriamente?
<veradomir> non ho problemi a farlo
<K99Brain> non sapendo cosa è successo di preciso... purtroppo... quando non funziona root l'unica è la soluzione di Steeler
<K99Brain> veradomir, troppe poche informazioni, non si sa cosa è successo... e se root non va non c'è moltop da fare
<K99Brain> si è corrotto qualcosa di importante
<Steeler> veradomir, tanto con meno di 30 min ubuntu si istalla, mica stiamo parlando dei 49 min di XP :P
<K99Brain> fosse il sudoers file da live si risolverebbe, ad esempio... ma installando un pacchetto come lamp... boh, vai a cpire
<veradomir> hahahaahah ok grazie
<K99Brain> veradomir, fai backup dei tuoi dati
<Steeler> veradomir, sappi che il backup lo puoi fare anche da CD LIVE avviato, perchè l' USB funge !!
<veradomir> ?
<Arkyos> Steeler: ora?
<Steeler> Arkyos, hai lasciato il terminale aperto dopo aver dato quel comando ?
<veradomir> ?'
<veradomir> e fare il backup?
<Arkyos> be', se si è riavviato...
<veradomir> il problema è che ho soltanto degli ubuntu successivi al mio
<Steeler> Arkyos, non ti seguo
<Arkyos> con halt non si riavvia?
<attempt> veradomir avvii da cd live. entri nel disco, prendi i dati, li metti su usb penna o disco. la versione non conta.
<Steeler> Arkyos, halt spegne, reboot riavvia
<Arkyos> ecco, giusto
<veradomir> ok
<Arkyos> come fa a rimanere aperto il terminale?
<attempt> veradomir se quando reinstalli
<Steeler> Arkyos, shutdown anche spegne :P
<attempt> usi l'opzione aggiorna ubuntu ti mantiene la vecchia home con tutti i dati.
<Steeler> Arkyos, riduci a icona, passi a un'altra finestra, fammi sapere.
<Arkyos> no, non ti seguo
<Arkyos> halt non spegne tutto?
<Steeler> Arkyos, devi spegnere il computer o devi sentire l'audio su TuxGuitar ?
<Arkyos> devo sentire l'audio, ma mi hai detto di fare halt
<Steeler> Arkyos, non mi hai seguito prima
<Arkyos> non ho capito bene, allora
<Steeler> Arkyos, apri il terminale e dai timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os -EFreverb=0
<Arkyos> ok, ora?
<Steeler> Arkyos, lascia aperto il terminale e avvia TuxGuitar (se era gia avviato, riavvialo)
<attempt> Steeler vale anche per le tastiere virtuali che sfruttano il midi giusto?
<Steeler> attempt, SI
<attempt> ok seguo
<Steeler> attempt, che domanda me, ch onore !!
<Arkyos> mm
<Arkyos> it doesn't work :S
<Steeler> Arkyos, devo cenare, rimani sintonizzato
<Arkyos> ok
<Arkyos> ok, ho selezionato la porta, Steeler
<Arkyos> funziona, grazie :)
<attempt> hai voglia di scherzare... comunque ora provo.
<Steeler> Arkyos, ricordati che senza quel comando e il terminale aperto, tuxguitar non funziona.
<attempt> Steeler ho provato ma a me non va'
<attempt> zynaddsubfx e' un sintetizzatore software tutto regolabile ma non emette suono. ho caricato un path di strumento.
<Steeler> attempt, io ho capito male, pensavo ci avessi attaccato una tastiera midi, cmq provo pure io vediamo che mi fa.
<attempt> no e' un software. puoi cambiare tutti i parametri come i vecchi synt solo che e' muto. sono su kubuntu e non ho pulse ma solo alsa.
<attempt> e credo si possa usare sia la tastiera del pc che una midi esterna in effetti.
<SavDav> ciao
<Steeler> attempt, io a suo tempo li avevo provati tutti, e l'unico che sono riuscito a far funzionare è vmkpa, o come si chiama
<attempt> ne cerco uno che non usa jack o altre diavolerie..
<Steeler> attempt, l'ho messo anche io zynaddsubfx e infatti funziona, ma non si sente, che peccato !
<attempt> -.-
<attempt> provo da terminale vediamo se dice qualcosa
<Steeler> /dev/dsp  <--- cosa vuol dire questo ?
<attempt> dir mancante.
<attempt> dell'oss waweout device
<Steeler> attempt, mmh dai settings, l'uscita OUT, c'è scritto quello esatto, bisogna metterci timidity o qualcos'altro che uscire i suoni
<attempt> se apri settings vedi
<attempt> timidity c'e' , aperto in terminale con il tuo comando. uguale. niente suono.
<Bizio> Ciao a tutti. Da qualche parte esiste una lista ufficiale delle webcam supportate da Ubuntu?
<attempt> va' cambiata la dir dove cerca
<Steeler> attempt, questo lo so.
<Steeler> attempt, quale dir ci potremmo mettere ?
<Aizram> sì sul sito di ubuntu sotto webcam dovrebbe essere
<attempt> non ne ho la piu' pallida...
<attempt> devo reperire la dir di alsa. forse.
<Steeler> attempt, for LINUX:
<Steeler>     * ALSA 0.9.x (with OSS emulation if you don't use JACK) or OSS, for midi in
<Steeler>     * (not required, but recommended) JACK Audio Connection Kit
<Steeler>     * (not really required) PortAudio
<FloodBotIt1> Steeler: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Bizio> Aizram: su ubuntu-it.org non riesco a trovarla
<Aizram> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Bizio> Grazie!
<Steeler> attempt, ho avviato jack con OSS, ma ancora niente, provo con ALSA.
<Steeler> attempt, stessa con con JACK alsa.
<attempt> messo /proc/asound/pcm nella dir ma non va' comunque.
<attempt> ok. provo a mettere bristol e provo quello
<Steeler> attempt, secondo me, deve funzionare con jack aperto e configurato a dovere.
<attempt> si penso anche io.
<Steeler> attempt, per la cronaca, TuxGuiar si sente.
<attempt> bristol infatti mi metterebbe jack.
<Steeler> attempt, il nostro synth, dovrebbe sfruttare timidity
<Steeler> attempt, nel forum anche dicono che deve funzionare con jack
<attempt> allora rinuncio.
<Steeler> :(
<attempt> per pasticciare con jack meglio se mi piazzo prima in un sistema virtuale.
<attempt> ho kde e tuxguitar e' gtk inoltre si porta dietro il mondo.
<Steeler> attempt, se vogliamo provare con pulse audio che dir ci dobbiamo mettere?
<attempt> dai un locate pulse o vedi nel man. io pulse non lo ho.
<attempt> ho solo alsa
<Steeler> steeler@steeler-desktop:~$ man pulse
<Steeler> Non c'è il manuale per pulse
<francolo> ciao, ho prob con ubuntu 11.04, con precedente vers tutto ok. la connessione wifi con mio router non funziona: ho alice con chiave wpa2 e ubuntu mi chiede sempre e solo la chiave wep! ho wpa2
<attempt> supporta wpa2 da molte versioni mi pare strano
<attempt> controlla di avere il pacchetto wpasupplicant installato da synaptic.
<francolo> attempt: provo
<attempt> apri il gestore pacchetti e vedi se e' installato
<francolo> attempt: mettiamo che non e' installato, come posso scaricarlo non da ubuntu in quanto non posso connettermi in rete?
<attempt> usi il cavo. metti il cavo dal pc al router
<francolo> non posso, connessione dell'albergo in cui sono in vacanza e solo x wifi
<attempt> oppure attivi in synaptic il repo da cd rom e metti il cd rom di ubuntu nel vassoio del cd.
<francolo> posso scaricarlo con windows e poi installare in ubuntu?
<attempt> ma cliccando sul networkmanager sei sicuro di poter scegliere solo wep e non wpa ?
<francolo> solo il pacchetto?
<attempt> si certo.
<Fire^fox> attempt, synaptic non ne vuole sapere
<attempt> lo scarichi dal repo di ubuntu e poi lo metti su penna.
<francolo> lo salvo su hd e lo attivo da li in ubuntu
<attempt> firefox aprilo da terminale e pasta quel che dice
<attempt> scrivi in terminale synaptic
<attempt> francolo asp
<Fire^fox> attempt, non dice nulla questo e' il bello
<attempt> reinstallalo.
<Fire^fox> attempt, fatto e non va'
<attempt> sudo apt-get install --reinstall synaptic
<attempt> momento firefox
<attempt> francolo in terminale dai locate wpa_supplicant
<attempt> metti in paste il risultato
<attempt> anzi no. dimmi se trova le cartelle mi basta
<Fire^fox> jester-, ola bello
<jester-> aiò Fire^fox
<francolo> attempt: non posso, come ho detto sono in win, in ubuntu ho sto prob della non connessione
<Fire^fox> jester-, sei mio ! synaptic mi parte ma schermo vuoto
<attempt> Fire^fox metti in paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> Fire^fox: cioè?
<Fire^fox> attempt, ho provato a rimettere l'riginale ma non va lo stesso
<Fire^fox> jester-, niente, finestra senza nessun pacchetto senza sezioni etc etc
<francolo> attempt: sapresti darmi link dove scaricare wpasupplicant  e poi lo apro in ubuntu
<francolo> dopo averlo scaricato con win
<jester-> Fire^fox: sources.list bianco?
<jester-> francolo: wpasupplicanc è gia installato di serie
<attempt> francolo allora potresti fare cosi'. ti prendi il pacco dai repo di ubuntu e lo installi poi. ma se dando in terminale il comando    locate wpa_supplicant vedi che e' installato puoi provare a configurare la rete a mano. ti metto come fare in query o pvt.
<Fire^fox> jester-, no intendo non fa' vedere nessun pacchetto, mentre aptitude o apt-get svolgono tranquillamente
<francolo> attempt: grazie
<Fire^fox> attempt, scusami ti vedo impegnato niente di personale,faccio con ezio  :)
<jester-> Fire^fox:  strana la cosa, prova a paurgarlo e a rimetterlo
<attempt> jester-  dice che non gli rileva wpa2 ma solo wep. gli passo la configurazione a mano della linea.
<jester-> attempt: scheda wifi?
<francolo> interna al portatile acer
<jester-> francolo: si ma cosa
<francolo> asp...
<jester-> ce ne sono diversi di chipset, se è broadcom serve il firm
<francolo> 4965agn
<francolo> intel
<jester-> francolo: intel?
<attempt> dici che networkmanager non gli fa' vedere wpa2 perche' la wifi non e' attiva?
<jester-> francolo: le intel vanno di natura
<francolo> non so che dire, mi rileva la connessione, ma anziche chiedere wpa2 mi chiede wep e non si collega
<Fire^fox> jester-, com'era il comando purge ?
<jester-> attempt: se non si collega col cavo per quanto serve a sistemare diventa una perdita di tempo
<jester-> Fire^fox: sudo dpkg --purge synaptic
<Fire^fox> jester-, mi pare dopo averlo rimosso con apt
<jester-> Fire^fox: sudo dpkg --purge synaptic  dai il comando
<jester-> Fire^fox:  e fa vedere cosa combina apt-get updarte
<jester-> update*
<Fire^fox> jester-, spetta.. opero e vediamo
<attempt> jester- non puo' e' in albergo. :)
<jester-> attempt: secondi me c'è nm ciucco e andrebbe installato wicd ma per problema dipendenze senza la connessione diretta meglio lasciar perdere
<jester-> attempt: o ha pacioccato interfaces
<attempt> ok. gli ho passato la conf a mano.
<attempt> interfaces se usa la conf a mano lo rifa' nuovo.
<jester-> si ma litiga con nm se scrive il file
<attempt> ci avevo pensato si.. ma penso che si colleghi.
<jester-> attempt: deve restartare networking
<jester-> attempt: a mio parere cosi a naso cerca di puppare in giro
<jester-> non è possibile che confonda una wpa con una wep
<attempt> non confonde. dice che nm non gli da' la voce. puo' inserire solo wep.
<attempt> dice
<jester-> attempt: mai capitato se no gli da la voce wpa non è
<attempt> vero
<jester-> o serve un rfkill unblock all
<attempt> se torna,,
<jester-> sta in albergo, ha winzoz che usi quello
<attempt> glielo dissi :)
<jester-> quando torna a casa vedrà
<jester-> attempt: non è la prima volta chiede e dribbla sempre la faccenda cavo
<attempt> mah. ora nm non e' proprio schifoso. mi funziona bene quello di kde e' tutto dire...
<attempt> ah non sapevo.
<jester-> attempt: wicd toglirebbe ogni dubbio anche se continuo ad essere convinto che nm confonde le mele con le pesche
<jester-> poi magari non autentica ma non confonde
<attempt> a me le rileva e dice pure come sono protette. e quindi e' un'attimo. la wpa2 la supporta da una vita..
<Fire^fox> jester-, synaptic non lo puoi rimuovere
<attempt> ma come no.
<jester-> Fire^fox:  cosa si trascina, kde non ce l'ha e vive tranquillo
<Fire^fox> jester-, allora ho provato  rimettree la sources list originale ed ho dato i soliti comandi, stessa storia finestra vuota, e con dpkg purge dipende da apturl software-properties-gtk ed ubuntu-desktop che sarebbe il meno
<Fire^fox> jester-, cmq sia ho rinominato in root .synaptic per resettare la config, ma non carica lo stesso
<jester-> Fire^fox: mi sa che hai abilitato un proxy
<jester-> Fire^fox: ls /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Fire^fox> jester-, e perche' apt-get va' ?
<jester-> Fire^fox: se fai il reload in synaptic cosa succede
<jester-> sempre apt-usa vè
<Fire^fox> jester-, freeze
<jester-> Fire^fox: se non fai vedere sudo apt-get update ed eventuale sources.list parliamo di aria fritta
<Fire^fox> jester-, questa e' buffa
<jester-> Fire^fox: ls /etc/apt/apt.conf   cosa trova
<Fire^fox> jester-, lo sai che la mia sources sara' un cesso
<jester-> va bè
<Fire^fox> jester-,  ed apt.conf non c'e
<jester-> Fire^fox: va vedere l'update
<Fire^fox> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fire^fox> jester-, arrivo eh
<Fire^fox> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/634513/
<leon> hi all
<leon> i hever one quesstion
<Guest20064> i m new in os linux
<jester-> Fire^fox: mi sa che qualcuno della lunga serie di repo ppa ti abbia fottuto qualche lib
<Guest20064> and ai hever problem whit instalation 11.04
<jester-> !english | Guest20064
<ubot-it> Guest20064: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest20064> scusatemi
<Guest20064> pensavo fosse in eng
<Guest20064> mea colpa
<jester-> Fire^fox: sudo apt-get install --reinstall synaptic
<esulu> Guest20064: quale il problema?
<jester-> se non riparte fai senza
<Guest20064> allora da cd live non parte la instalazione
<Fire^fox> jester-, lo avevo gia' fatto
<esulu> Guest20064: hai provato ad installare con velocita minima il cd live?
<jester-> Fire^fox: secondo mè hai un sisterma superciucco con tutti quei ppa
<Guest20064> no
<Guest20064> e non saprei farlo
<Fire^fox> jester-, ci posso far poco sono tester i 200 programmi, e perche' non hai visto i git
<esulu> se non sbaglio il cd l0hia fatto tu giusto?
<Guest20064> cio devo diminuire la velocita di instalazione
<Guest20064> o pure quando masterizzo il cd
<jester-> Fire^fox: sono i danni collaterali
<esulu> Guest20064: il cd live l'hai materizzato tu?
<Guest20064> si
<Guest20064> parrechi a dire la verita
<Fire^fox> jester-, niente di che lo risolvo, ma pensavo che tu avessi qualche asso nascosto
<Guest20064> io adesso ho la 10.04
<Steeler> prova
<esulu> bene allora un consiglio prova a rifare un altro cd ma sta volta masterizza con la velocita minima
<esulu> Guest20064: scusami ma perche non fai avvanzamento direttamente sul 10.04
<jester-> Guest20064: controllato md5sum della iso?
<esulu> ?
<Guest20064> ho letto che procura sempre dei problemi
<jester-> esulu: dovrebbe fare due avanzamenti
<Guest20064> l'avvanzamento
<esulu> jester-:  giusto
<esulu> io ho fatto e non mi hai creato dei problemi
<Guest20064> si
<Guest20064> allora faro cosi
<esulu> Guest20064: per essere sicuri fatti un backup dei dati
<Guest20064> ok
<esulu> soprattutto /home
<Guest20064> grazie a tutti
<esulu> Guest20064: poi come ha detto giustamente jester- controlla md5sum
<Guest20064> l'ultima domanda
<Guest20064> ma mi consigliate a passare alla 11.04
<esulu> ma io per fare prima butto in cesso il cd live vecchio e mi rifaccio uno nuovo con bassa velocita
<Guest20064> o pure n
<Guest20064> il mio portatile e un A300 toshiba
<Guest20064> A300-1Q4
<esulu> Guest20064: ram?
<Guest20064> 4069
<Guest20064> ati radeon mobility hd 3470
<Guest20064> cpu intel pm45 catinga
<Guest20064> alc 268 audio
<Guest20064> ateros ar 9281 wifi
<esulu> 4 gb di ram giusto?
<Guest20064> realtek rtl 8139 eternet
<Guest20064> si
<Guest20064> giusto
<Guest20064> ich9
 * Steeler riavvia
<esulu> Guest20064: per me puoi andare bene con ubuntu 11.04(32 bit) tranquillamente
<pinguinolinux> ce nessuno
<esulu> yes
<jester-> !nessuno | pinguinolinux
<ubot-it> pinguinolinux: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<pinguinolinux> ok
<pinguinolinux> mi succede che quando accendo il pc dopo il boot ubuntu 11.04 si blocca su un schermata viola prima del login da cosa dipende mi potete aiutare grazie
<jester-> pinguinolinux: prova a partire in modalità ripistino  e al menu scegliere grafica sicura o failsafe che sia
<jester-> ripristino*
<pinguinolinux> lo faccio sempre ma devo farlo ogni volta e ogni due o tre volte che lo accendo
<jester-> pinguinolinux: e dal li parte'
<jester-> ?
<pinguinolinux> si
<jester-> pinguinolinux: che scheda video hai
<pinguinolinux> è una prima del 2005
<jester-> pinguinolinux: marca?
<pinguinolinux> se mi dici un comando per vedera te lo dico cose
<jester-> lspci | grep -i vga
<pinguinolinux> eccoti l'output
<pinguinolinux> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<jester-> pinguinolinux: na sis, hai installato qualche driver propietario per caso?
<jester-> una delle piu farlocche in linx
<pinguinolinux> non ho mai fatto nulla sulla scheda video che io sappia
<jester-> pinguinolinux: vedi che hai xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<deme> ciao
<deme> c'è qualcuno?
<pinguinolinux> ho  trovato xorg.conf.failsafe
<esulu> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<deme> ah ok
<jester-> pinguinolinux: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> cosi usa vesa e pace
<pinguinolinux> jester-: scusa xorg.conf.faiil.sfe è un file no directory
<jester-> pinguinolinux: certo che si
<jester-> pinguinolinux: in pratica il comando lo copia nello stesso posto come xorg.conf
<pinguinolinux> jester-: e allora come faccio a copiare un file dentro un altro file
<deme> non riesco a far partire una CPU phenom II al posto di una CPU sempron, devo configurare qualcosa tipo.....BIOS , oppure c'è troppa incompatibilità?
<jester-> pinguinolinux: dai il comando va
<ErVito> O.o
<jester-> pinguinolinux: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pinguinolinux> jester-: ok scusa la  mia ignoranza
<jester-> se cambia il nome ne fa un altro
<pinguinolinux> jester-: ok ne ha fatto un altro
<jester-> pinguinolinux: quindi al boot userà quello che dovrebbe caricare il driver vesa. magari aprilo fa vedere che c'è dentro
<jester-> pinguinolinux: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste | pinguinolinux
<ubot-it> pinguinolinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pinguinolinux> jester-: ok ho incollato loutput nell'indirizzo che m'ai dato
<esulu> copia qui il link che ti ha dato pinguinolinux
<jester-> pinguinolinux: eh ma incolla qui il link alla pagina
<deme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> pinguinolinux: l'url
<pinguinolinux> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634534/
<deme> (r)
<jester-> pinguinolinux: come vedi usa il driver vesa e non dovresti avere piu problemi tanto il 3d non c'è nemmeno con l'open sis
<pinguinolinux> comunque tutt'e due i file sono uguali cioe xorg.conf.safe e quello che mi hai fatto copiare
<jester-> pinguinolinux: si sono la copia perfetta
<jester-> pinguinolinux: vesa è un driver generico che va un po con tutto
<pinguinolinux> ok grazie tante  jester-
<jester-> pinguinolinux: l'escamotage è che adesso xorg.conf lo usa la boot
<jester-> al
<pinguinolinux> jester-: quindi partiva in modalita di salvataggio perche usava la il xorg.cong.failsafe
<jester-> pinguinolinux: senza xorg.conf hal carica il driver sis open che essendo farlocco ti da problemi
<jester-> cosi si carica subito il vesa e pace
<jester-> è buggato dal 2009
<pinguinolinux> jester-: fra un po riprovo dinuovo grazie infinite e poi devo dire che questo è un modo di dare input davvere eccezzionale grazie a tutti
<jester-> de nada
<deme> ho installato da poco ubuntu con magic virtual iso ,come faccio a mettere un'icona  sul descktop per far partirer un' aplicazione?
<gigirock> deme che versione hai installato ?
<deme> 11.4
<gigirock> c'hai la barra a sinistra ?
<deme> no
<gigirock> allora dai menu in alto puoi scegliere tutte le app ?
<gigirock> se vedi i menu tasto destro.....
<deme> menu/ tasto destro.....poi?
<Fire^fox> jester-, pisello
<gigirock> una delle voci e' crea lanciatore
<Fire^fox> jester-, ora va :)
<jester-> Fire^fox: che era
<Fire^fox> jester-, da non credere, dopo aver cambiato mille cose
<Fire^fox> jester-, il tema....
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> Fire^fox: contala giusta
<Fire^fox> jester-, orta, che m'ha fatto gonfiare l'AORTA
<Fire^fox> jester-, vedrai mi sono sloggato e son enrtrato comn quello di mi figlio e andava
<Fire^fox> jester-, l'unica diff e' quella, cambiato il tema va, e per precisione e' gradients
<jester-> Fire^fox: boh
<Fire^fox> jester-, si vede che la finestra synaptic ha qualcosa di diverso, eppure
<jester-> prima volta che sento una cosa del genere
<Fire^fox> jester-, sai una cosa... synaptic non usa globalmenu
<jester-> che poi dovrebbe avere a che fare con il tema di root
<Fire^fox> jester-, cmq ancora per poco nelal 11.10 via anche quello
<jester-> certo visto che va bene si sega
<deme> gigirock.......allora dicevi......menu/tasto destro /voci/ lanciatore?
<Fire^fox> jester-, root si per per avviarlo, ma ricordati che apre sempre nella finestar dell'user
<Fire^fox> jester-, vabbe una serata diversa dai abbiamo scoperto una cosa nuova per cambiare
<gigirock> mi pare di ricordare cosi' deme io non ho + quella versione
<gigirock> ma tu vuoi creare l'icona di un programma che e' gia' nei menu ?
<deme> gigirock:    ok  grazie mille
<deme> ma io hoscaricato 3 gg fà la 11.4  non è l'ultima?
<gigirock> deme certo che e' l'ultima ma l'interfaccia cambia a secondo dell'installazione
<deme> gigirock:   si  per averla sul descktop
<deme> ho installato  "opzione dentro windows,  la seconda opzione
<Fire^fox> jester-, synaptic non  e' gtk mi pare
<jester-> Fire^fox: è gtk mipare
<Fire^fox> jester-, bho lo levo m'ha fatto cagare
<jester-> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.75.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 698 kB, installed size 2928 kB
<Fire^fox> jester-, non c'e scritto
<jester-> !find synaptic
<ubot-it> Found: synaptic, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev, gsynaptics
<Fire^fox> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubot-it> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu12 (natty), package size 67 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Fire^fox> jester-, bho , sperimentero'... tieni a mente cmq per il prossimo che usa orta
<Fire^fox> attempt, ci sei ?
<attempt> dimmi
<Fire^fox> attempt, lo sai che era che bloccava synaptic poi.. il tema ... orta
<deme> come faccio a far partire in automatico ubuntu, senza che il pc "schermata nera" mi dica quale OS voglio scegliere?
<leopesto_android> una volta che sei su ubuntu installa startupmanager e digli di aspettare 1 o 2 secondi invece che 10
<pinguinolinux> jester-: sono dinuovo io ho provato va tutto bene
<jester-> bene
<pinguinolinux> jester-: volevo sapere se sulla mia scheda video è possibile installare un driver per la modalità 3d
<pa> c'e' un modo per evitare che ubuntu modifichi il file persistent-net,rules, dopo averlo editato a mano?
<jester-> pinguinolinux: dovresti cercare sul sito sis per modello scheda a vedere se passano un driver linux
<deme> leopesto_android:    "startup menager"  dicevi a me?
<jester-> leopesto_android: abbassare il tempo in /etc/defualt/grub è troppo semplice'
<jester-> ?
<leopesto_android> si deme,  startupmanager
<nicola88> buonasera a tutti!
<deme> leopesto_android:    ok  grazie....allora  startupmanager
<leopesto_android> jester- non c'ho voglia di spiegarli tutto...
<nicola88> scusate ho provato ad usare il sito della rai, ma quando metto modalità schermo intero lo fa vedere tutto viola, come si aggiusta?
<jester-> nicola88: provando a non usare gli effetti se hai una scheda scarsa
<nicola88> jester come li disattivo, ti riferisci agli effetti del desktop?
<jester-> nicola88: si . alla finestra di login scegli, in basso, gnome classico no effetti
<nicola88> ah ok, senza staccarli ogni volta--- aspetta, provo subito e rientro
<pinguinolinux> jester-: ma cambierebbe qulcosa per windows se gli installo un altro driver, perche ho un dual boot nel sistema con wind
<jester-> pinguinolinux: winzoz on centra con linux e viceversa, quando parte uno l'altro è come se non ci fosse
<deme> leopesto_android:  il pc che dicevo con ubuntu non è questo. è un 2 pc . posso disinstallare windows e tenere solo ubuntu senza fare casino?
<pinguinolinux> ok grazie
<pinguinolinux> ok grazie jester-
<nicola88> jester?
<carmelo> buonasera a tutti
<deme> sera carmelo
<greenrabbit> deme, controlla qual'è la partizione bootable
<nicola88> jester, purtroppo non ho l'opzione ubuntu senza effetti nel meno del log in, c'è solo recovery, modalità sicura e ubuntu desktop
<Guest63840> ho un problema con la connessione wifi non riesce a connettersi solo con il cavo etho
<leopesto_android> se vuoi mantenere ubuntu intatto formatti la partizione di windows in ext4 e la tieni per i dati, poi entri su ubuntu e dai un update-grub cosi sei a posto :-)
<deme> poca
<jester-> Guest63840: sei col cavo adesso?
<Guest63840> si
<greenrabbit> deme se non è quella di windows la puoi tranquillamente eliminare altrimenti dovrai reinstallare semplicemente grub
<Guest63840> e con il wifi niente
<Guest63840> io ho ubuntu natty
<Guest63840> 11.04
<jester-> Guest63840: fa vedere cosa riponsde lspci | grep -i network
<Guest63840> e non riesco a capire quale e il problema
<Guest63840> ok
<deme> CPU 2.2 hard-disck 20 G Guest63840 con ubunto installato mi ha preso 10 G. assemblato da isola ecologica
<Guest63840> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634569/
<jester-> Guest63840: iwconfig
<jester-> Guest63840: e sudo rfkill list
<Guest63840> da terminale
<Guest63840> ?
<jester-> si
<Guest63840> ok c provo
<deme> greenrabbit:  dove vedo la partizione bootable?
<Guest63840> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634570/ mi ha dato questo
<jester-> Guest63840: iwconfig
<Guest63840> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634572/
<Guest63840> eccolo
<greenrabbit> deme, sudo fdisk -l da terminale
<deme> greenrabbit:    ok  ,sudo fdisk -l da terminale
<jester-> Guest63840: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Guest63840> ok
<Guest63840> cosa fa
<jester-> installa dei firmware non open
<deme> greenrabbit:   sai è un secondo pc da tester/battaglia,  dunque se rischio un pochetto  non problem è  mio
<greenrabbit> deme, non c'è bisogno di rischiare se fai le cose da manuale
<Guest63840> jester devo riavviare per provare?
<jester-> Guest63840: no sai sudo iwlist wolan0 scan
<deme> greenrabbit:   preciso!
<jester-> Guest63840: no sai sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Guest63840> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634575/
<jester-> Guest63840: funza very fine, prova a farla collegare
<deme> ok ma linux  è una" sbatta della madonna"   .....nel senso buono del termine  altro che windows
<jester-> deme: diciamo che si fa palpare volentieri
<jester-> Guest63840: ultimo controllo: fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<deme> cavolo  si ha un controllo del sistema con linux  che in windows te lo sogni.  W linux
<jester-> deme: è tanto una virtu quanto un difetto
<deme> difetto?  cavolo non farmi desistere  eheh. 3 anni di windows xp  e 3 giorni di ubuntu
<jester-> deme: difetto nel senso che se si palpa non a ragion veduta sorgono problemi
<jester-> deme: il buon xp tienilo che puo sempre servire
<deme> jester-:   ah  ecco!  certo  quando sei nel sistema vedi root   meglio stare attento
<jester-> deme: no sorgenti repo non ufficiali e no copia incolla da presunte guide farlocche
<deme>   jester-       si si è questo il pc con xp
<jester-> ubuntu ha tutto e di piu gia pronto e testato
<deme> essi  meglio prendere dalla fonte ubuntu
<deme> ......i moment  ....drink..
<deme> avrà caldo anche tux eheh
<Guest43551> jester
<carmelo__> jester
<deme> ?
<deme> stacco,  ciao a tutti alla prox
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-29
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<gigirock> yeah ragazz....devo risolvere la questione dell'evolution con ubu 1104.... non si collega al server exchange 'nuovo' ... qualche news ?
<gigirock> !evolution
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution
<gigirock> !exchange
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'exchange'
<gigirock> ...anche libre office fa a cazzotti con odbc....pessimismo e fastidio
<enzotib> gigirock: usa windows
<gigirock> enzotib: canonical ti ha gia' silurato...son 500 utenti in tutto il mondo.....se non li vogliono
 * enzotib pensava di essere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ch7r> hi to all!
<ch7r> c'è qualcuno?
<OverMe> !nessuno | ch7r
<ubot-it> ch7r: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ch7r> ok grazie, gnome-panel (e non solo...) non si avvia, mi da questo errore: gnome-panel: symbol lookup error: gnome-panel: undefined symbol: gtk_widget_get_realized. Sono appena passato ad Ubuntu 10.04...
<thegioxxe> ciao a tutti
<Elzaralian> Ok.... ciao a tutti Io ho un Acer Emachines E732Z e non sono sicuro sulla distro da installare... non so se è per la Intel HD Graphics ma finora tutte le distro che ho provato hanno crashato... non si è avviata nemmeno Damn Small Linux... che credevo funzionasse su qualsiasi catorcio!
<thegioxxe> Elzaralian, hai provato anche la ubuntu?
<Elzaralian> Sia 64 bit AMD che 36 ma non si avvia in nessun caso
<Elzaralian> Credo che sia un computer da 64 bit comunque
<thegioxxe> prova la live a 32 bit, così vedi se funziona, nel caso lo installi
<thegioxxe> ..io ho un quad core a 64 bit e ti confesso che, purtroppo, con la 32 va meglio
<thegioxxe> la 64 non mi vedeva la scheda audio
<thegioxxe> col 32 tutto ok
<Elzaralian> ho già provato ma proprio non parte! Nel senso... dopo la schermata viola diventa tutto nero anche attivando tutte le opzioni più strane
<thegioxxe> ascolta, ma quanto hai imposta di ram video?
<thegioxxe> da bios
<Elzaralian> Come si vede?
<thegioxxe> ..anche se è strano, a me va su un catorcio co 8Mb di scheda video
<Elzaralian> Ora sto usando windows 7 preinstallato
<thegioxxe> lo vedi da bios, in avvio di computer
<Elzaralian> è possibile 1755 mega?
<Elzaralian> Fonte CPU-Z
<thegioxxe> mi sembrano tanti
<thegioxxe> cmq può essere
<thegioxxe> quanto hai di ram?
<Elzaralian> 4 giga
<Elzaralian> La scheda madre può creare problemi?
<thegioxxe> ma no
<thegioxxe> ma hai testato il cd live, mai sia che abbia qualche difetto di masterizzazione?
<Elzaralian> Be' ne ho provato più di uno comunque
<Elzaralian> non si avviano nemmeno vecchie versioni di xubuntu...
<Elzaralian> Se ho un problema hardware viene riportato anche su una macchina virtuale sotto windows?
<thegioxxe> non credo, perchè da li lavori su una macchina simulata, non sul tuo reale hardware
<glpiana> Elzaralian, incompatibilità hardware intendi?
<Elzaralian> Ho provato a installare ubuntu in Virtualbox e funziona in modalità grafica sicura
<Elzaralian> Credo che sia l'incompatibilità con la scheda grafica o con qualcos'altro a non farmi partire nessuna distro
<glpiana> Elzaralian, confermo quanto scritto da thegioxxe
<Elzaralian> ok
<glpiana> Elzaralian, ma spiegami una cosa. tu avvii il cd live di ubuntu (o xubuntu o chi per esso) e cosa succede?
<Elzaralian> Parte la classica schermata di avvio... a volte fa anche il caricamento normale
<Elzaralian> ma poi mi ritrovo sempre con una specie di riga di comando provvisoria da cui non posso fare nulla
<thegioxxe> e ci sono notifiche di errori?
<glpiana> Elzaralian, c'è qualche scritta tipo busybox o solo il cursore in alto a sinistra?
<Elzaralian> si mi sembra che dica proprio busybox
<glpiana> Elzaralian, prova ad avviare e appena vedi in basso le icone della tastiera e dell'omino premi un tasto
<glpiana> Elzaralian, ti appare il menu di avvio. se premi il tasto f6 hai delle opzioni di boot
<glpiana> Elzaralian, provale
<Elzaralian> le ho già provate tutte e non cambia nulla+
<thegioxxe> così è difficile a dirsi, sembrerebbe un prob di hardware non riconosciuto
<Elzaralian> http://price-india.org/acer-emachine-e732z/ qui dice che il mio pc lo vendono con linpus preinstallato in india
<Elzaralian> Io sono convinto che sia un problema hardware comunque
<thegioxxe> l'unica che mi viene in mente è avviare e provare ad entrare in una shell per verificare cosa crasha
<thegioxxe> tu l'hai installato o stai lavorando da live cd?
<thegioxxe> sisi Elzaralian è indubbiamente un crash hardware
<Elzaralian> lavoro da windows 7 perchè proprio non riesco a far partire nessuna live
<thegioxxe> quando avvii da live, dopo che si blocca, prova a schiacciare CTRL-ALT- e i tasti funzione
<Elzaralian> tipo F1 F2... ?
<thegioxxe> esatto
<thegioxxe> F7 ti manda in modalità grafica
<thegioxxe> F1-F7 dovrebbero darti la possibilità di accedere ad una shell testuale
<thegioxxe> F8 ti da una schermata con tutto il processo di boot con eventuali errori
<thegioxxe> così si riesce a risalire alla causa
<thegioxxe> ...da come la descrivi, ripeto, sembrerebbe proprio la sch video che non viene rilevata bene
<Elzaralian> ok... poi mi devo annotare tutto qundi?
<thegioxxe> eh si
<glpiana> Elzaralian, eventualmente se ottieni busybox prova ad aspettare qualche minuto (un paio) e poi scrivi exit e premi invio
<Elzaralian> pensavo... non c'è un modo per capire a priori quale possa essere il problema
<thegioxxe> prova con un cd alternate
<Elzaralian> http://www.onlinesnc.it/index.php/Prodotti/vmchk/Acer/14-Notebook-14/LX.NCB02.032-NB-EME732/P6200/4/320/156/G4500/W7/flypage-ask.tpl.html l'hardware dovrebbe essere questo...
<thegioxxe> ma non so quanto tu sia scafato con la shel linux
<Elzaralian> alternate??? Ma non serve per i pc vecchi? Il mio è piuttosto nuovo!
<glpiana> Elzaralian, non è detto che l'hardware sia quello. spesso le componenti cambiano
<Elzaralian> cosa intendi per scafato?
<glpiana> Elzaralian, alternate serve in ogni situazione in cui la live non vada.
<Daredevil> Elzaralian: MOTOSCAFATO
<Elzaralian> Ovvero^
<Elzaralian> ?
<thegioxxe> hehe, intendo che nel caso, bisogna configurare manualmente la sch video
<Daredevil> ovvero se hai delle apparecchiaturae
<thegioxxe> e bisogna dare comandi da terminale
<Daredevil> che vanno anche sull'acqua
<Daredevil> e che ti servano da scafi
<thegioxxe> hehehe
<thegioxxe> ..cmq la alternate non è per i pc vecchi, semplicemente serve per installare in aniera più "approfondita"
<glpiana> !chat | Daredevil
<ubot-it> Daredevil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<thegioxxe> ..drivers ecc sono gli stessi, manca solo il live
<Elzaralian> Ok inizio a scaricarla allora... esiste per i 64 bit, vero?
<thegioxxe> si
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> !release | Elzaralian
<ubot-it> Elzaralian: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<thegioxxe> ma ti consiglierei la 32, è più collaudata
<glpiana> Elzaralian, o via torrent dal link del topic
<glpiana> la 64 bit ormai è un must
<glpiana> usa la 32 solo se incontri problemi... sempre che il tuo processore sia a 64 bit ovviamente :)
<Elzaralian> 10.04.2 giusto?
<glpiana> Elzaralian, dipende. quella è LTS
<glpiana> l'ultima uscita è la 11.04
<Elzaralian> CPU-Z dice che tutti e 4 sono a 64 bit :)
<glpiana> fidiamoci :)
<thegioxxe> .-)
<Elzaralian> Download Iniziato!
<thegioxxe> prova la 11.04, dovrebbe essere più aggiornata come kernel
<thegioxxe> ...ad es a me la 64 non mi vede la sch audio, mentre con la 32 è tutto ok
<thegioxxe> sapete di programmi di architettura per linux?
<Elzaralian> download iniziato per la 11.04!
<thegioxxe> .-)
<glpiana> Elzaralian, per non far fuori cd considera l'idea di metterla su usb
<glpiana> Elzaralian, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Elzaralian> ottima idea
<thegioxxe> ..che figata, mi ero dimenticato di irc :-)
<Elzaralian> Sapevo per l'architettura che su linux esistono solo delle imitazioni di autocad...
<Elzaralian> ma me ne hanno parlato male
<glpiana> !chat | Elzaralian
<ubot-it> Elzaralian: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Elzaralian> ok
<thegioxxe> bot irreprensibile XD
<thegioxxe> ligio al dovere
<michelefreschi> ho un veccio pc che ho "rigenerato" con Xubuntu, volevo aggiornare il bios, come faccio a trovare quello giusto?
<glpiana> !chat | michelefreschi
<ubot-it> michelefreschi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Elzaralian> '
<Elzaralian> mi sa che impiegherà un' ora circa... quando lo avvierò con alternate cosa dovrò andare a guardare in particolare'
<Elzaralian> ?
<glpiana> Elzaralian, anzitutto vedi se si avvia
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> Elzaralian, ma delle versioni live che hai provato di ubuntu ti sei fermato alla 10.04? la 11.04 l'hai provata?
<Elzaralian> mi sembra di si... ora non ho sotto mano il cd...
<spritz_> ciao, ho un problema con l'installazione dei font. L'ho scaricato da internet ma quando lo copio nella cartella fonts mi dice che non ne ho il permesso. come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> !fonts | spritz_
<ubot-it> spritz_: fonts is Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Migliorare Caratteri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/MigliorareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<Elzaralian> confermo... ho provato anche la 11.04
<spritz_> grazie
<Elzaralian> Un momento la 11.04 utilizza ancora GNOME, vero?
<jester-> Elzaralian: o kde o xfce
<jester-> o lxde
<Elzaralian> ok allora è proprio quella!
<NinoRC> Buon giorno
<surfing86> salve
<surfing86> come mai la wine 1.3.23 non è ancora disponibile per Ubuntu LTS?
<surfing86> siamo rimasti alla 1.3.21
<Elzaralian> glpiana, Sto creando la usb di avvio
<jester-> surfing86: per regola una distribuzione definita stabile rimane il software a versione originale, salvo modifiche per motivi di sicurezza o bug importanti
<surfing86> jester-, intendo i PPA
<jester-> surfing86: uase
<jester-> surfing86: usare ppa è un controsenso volendo tenere una stabile lts
<surfing86> e secondo te dovrei fare due aggiornamenti di s.o. solo per avere l'ultima versione di wine? non è un po' troppo dispendioso?
<jester-> surfing86: http://www.winehq.org/download/
<Jessii> Salve
<Jessii> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Jessii
<ubot-it> Jessii: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Jessii> Ho la linea troppo lenta per scaricare ubuntu e non so come fare, ho scarica wubi ma non riesco a farlo funzionare. Come posso fare?
<glpiana> Jessii, anche usando wubi devi scaricare la iso di ubuntu, per cui tanto vale
<glpiana> Jessii, ma che connessione hai?
<Aizram> compralo in edicola :D
<glpiana> ecco quella è una soluzione :)
<Aizram> ;D
<Jessii> ma ubuntu non è gratuito?
<glpiana> Jessii, certo, ma le riviste no
<Jessii> e in che rivista posso trovarlo?
<glpiana> !chat | Jessii
<ubot-it> Jessii: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Jessii, passa sull'altro canale
<seawolf> ciao,è possibile risolvere il problema che mi si è presentato con natty 11.04,ovvero per far funzionare la Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem devo avviare il pc con lei inserita,con le precedenti versioni potevo inserirla a caldo.
<glpiana> seawolf, se la inserisci a caldo appare l'icona dell'archivio sul desktop?
<Aizram> -.- che fatica
<seawolf> ma,non ci ho fatto caso,ma da tail -f /var/log/kern.log leggo che continua a disconnetterla tipo usb 1-8: USB disconnect, addres
<seawolf> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> seawolf, oki, puoi farci caso allora?
<seawolf> ora avvio eeepc qui son su kde http://paste.ubuntu.com/634966/
<seawolf> ma il tail -f /var/log/kern.log è uguale
<seawolf> sia kubuntu che ubuntu 11.04 mi danno questo nuovo problema,su due macchine diverse,ed inoltre si rallenta tutto quando la inserisco a caldo,come se stesse usnado la swap per intenderci,comunque l'icona sul desktop non appare e nemmeno in risorse
<seawolf> andiamo bene http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769899
<Elzaralian> Buongiorno, sono tornato. Ho installato Ubuntu Alternate x64AMD sul mio portatile Acer emachines e732z dopo diversi tentativi infruttuosi di far partire anche solo una live di ubuntu. Il risultato è che Grub mostra correttamente i vari sistemi operativi, ma l'unico modo per usare ubuntu è testualmente in modalità provvisoria (non credo che si chiami effettivamente così).
<Elzaralian> Ora sto usando windows 7... non ho idea di come si possa navigare in internet testualmente con ubuntu... anzi non ho proprio idea di come ci si possa connettere a una rete wifi con ubuntu!
<veradomir> ciao  a tutti
<veradomir> ho installato il nuovo ubuntu ma non mi funziona più il wi fi nessuno sa dirmi come fare??
<veradomir> ...
<surfing86> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili#Wireless
<surfing86> guarda qui veradomir
<veradomir> ok
<veradomir> vediamo se ci capisco qualcosa
<surfing86> una reinstallazione dei driver potrebbe aiutare
<Elzaralian> Nessuno sa come aiutarmi?
<surfing86> cioè Elzaralian
<surfing86> quando clicchi su Ubuntu in grub
<surfing86> cosa succede non si avvia?
<Elzaralian> se non scelgo la modalità grafica sicura vedo uno schermo nero con un _ bianco che lampeggia in alto a sinistra
<surfing86> per quanto tempo?
<Elzaralian> In eterno
<surfing86> hai aspettato più di 2 minuti?
<surfing86> ah ok
<Elzaralian> senza poter scrivere nulla
<surfing86> hai fatto un aggiornamento di Ubuntu?
<Elzaralian> Ho installato ora l'ultima versione alternate...
<surfing86> sì ma facendo un update
<surfing86> oppure partendo da una partizione nuova
<Elzaralian> da riga di comando non riesco a connettermi alla rete wifi!
<surfing86> sì immagino
<surfing86> nessuno quasi lo usa a riga di comando
<Elzaralian> Ma è l'unica cosa che posso fare
<surfing86> soprattutto chi non è esperto
<surfing86> secondo me hai sbagliato qualcosa nell' installazione
<Elzaralian> Tipo?
<surfing86> oppure l'immagine di Ubuntu che hai scaricato è corrotta
<surfing86> hai scaricato la ubuntu.iso
<surfing86> può darsi che il file contenga degli errori
<Elzaralian> Ma allora sono corrotte anche tutte le live scaricate finora che funzionano
<Elzaralian> su altri pc?
<surfing86> che problema danno le live?
<Elzaralian> Non si avviano
<Elzaralian> Immagino sia un problema di compatibilità hardware
<surfing86> ti consiglio di iscriverti sul forum ubuntu.it
<Elzaralian> probabilmente la scheda grafica
<surfing86> e aprire un topic di aiuto richiesta
<Elzaralian> Ok... Nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi così?
<surfing86> se fai una ricerca sul forum può darsi che qualcuno abbia il tuo stesso problema
<surfing86> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,465924.0.html
<surfing86> penso sia il caso tuo
<surfing86> Elzaralian,
<Elzaralian> Ho già guardato e sembra che nessuno con in mio stesso pc abbia mai provato ad installare Linux tranne una casa indiana che fornisce il mio portatile con linpus preinstallato
<enrylinux> come posso eliminare voci di kernel disisinstallati in grup2  su kubuntu
<Elzaralian> Ho provato noapic nolapic ecc...
<Elzaralian> Ma non cambia nulla
<enzotib> enrylinux: se li hai disinstallati, non dovrebbero comparire in grub
<enrylinux> fatto ma le voci ci sono
<enrylinux> kubuntu 11.04
<enzotib> enrylinux: hai dual boot?
<enrylinux> si
<enzotib> enrylinux: che altri sistemi hai?
<enrylinux> windows ubuntu 11.04 kubuntu 11.04
<enzotib> enrylinux: non è che stai usando il grub dell'altro sistema linux, non di questo dove hai disinstallato?
<enrylinux> no
<filo1234> se fai sudo update-grub quanti kernel trova?
<enrylinux> mi vede e windows e ubuntu + partizione di kubuntu
<filo1234> si ma i kernel?
<filo1234> riavvia comunque ora
<enrylinux>  enrico@enrico-Satellite-P100:~$ sudo update-grub
<enrylinux> [sudo] password for enrico:
<enrylinux> Generating grub.cfg ...
<enrylinux> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic
<enrylinux> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
<FloodBotIt1> enrylinux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enrylinux> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<enrylinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635005/
<OverMe> enrylinux, e invece all'avvio cosa vedi?
<enrylinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635006/
<enrylinux> questo per quello che riguarda kubuntu 11.04
<OverMe> enrylinux, e invece all'avvio cosa vedi?
<enrylinux> quello del paste
<OverMe> e cosa compare prima? ubuntu o kubuntu?
<enrylinux> ora non ricordo
<enrylinux> parte il grub2 dove posso scielgliere di fare partire ubuntu o windows xp o kubuntu
<enrylinux> se vuoi ti posso copiare il file grub.cfg
<OverMe> se c'è prima ubuntu nel menù aveva ragione enzotib
<enzotib> enrylinux: il grub.cfg che mostri potrebbe non essere quello usato da grub
<enrylinux> quindi potrebbe essere in ubuntu
<OverMe> nel dubbio, vai da ubuntu a fare un sudo update-grub oppure da kubuntu fai un sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<enrylinux> sudo grub-install /dev/sda7
<enrylinux> command not found
<seawolf> ma pare avere problemi con usb_modeswitch la Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem in ubuntu 11.04
<enzotib> enrylinux: a parte che il 7 non ci voleva, l'errore non può essere esattamente così, copialo esatto e completo
<enrylinux> sudo grup-install /dev/sda
<enrylinux> sudo: grup-install: command not found
<enzotib> enrylinux: grup ? con la P ?
<OverMe> lol
<enrylinux> scusa
<enrylinux> Installation finished. No error reported.
<enrylinux> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<RC4> salve, non riesco ad accedere al gestore aggiornamenti, al software center e al gestore pacchetti. Mi da questo errore:        http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635028/
<RC4> sapreste aiutarmi per favore? Grazie.
<enzotib> RC4: cancella sto file con sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Package
<enzotib> RC4: poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<enrylinux> grazie
<enrylinux> provo da ubuntu
<RC4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635033/
<enzotib> RC4: scusa, nel nome del file da cancellare ho mancato una "s" alla fine
<RC4> quindi era "packages"?
<enrylinux>  ora i kernel si sono  scambiati
<enrylinux> enzotib
<enrylinux> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635051/
<enrylinux> grub.cfg
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi ho un problemone con mdadm
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<RC4> enzotib:  se era "packages" non ha funzionato lo stesso
<OverMe> RC4, fai vedere sul pastebin
<RC4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635060/
<OverMe> non è che l'hai dato 2 volte quel comando perché la prima non aveva prodotto output?
<OverMe> in ogni caso fai sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> e metti nel paste
<RC4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635062/
<OverMe> RC4, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<OverMe> poi di nuovo l'update
<RC4> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": È una directory
<OverMe> si quello non ci interessa
<OverMe> fai l'update
<a-l-e> buondì.... c'è in giro un how-to che spiega come installare ubuntu su usb senza avere un computer con ubuntu installato?
<bobbybong> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<RC4> problema risolto. Grazie infinite della disponibilità
<a-l-e> grazi bobbybong
<a-l-e> e
<a-l-e> bobbybong: hmmm... no, la guida che hai linkato spiega come preparare il support avendo già ubuntu...
<a-l-e> (o almeno gnome, immagino)
<bobbybong> preparati un cd rom
<bobbybong> con ubuntu lo fai da live
<a-l-e> ho bisogno di un how-to che spieghi come farlo col terminal e senza tools specifici ad ubuntu.
<a-l-e> non ho cd rom...
<bobbybong> con la utilità di ubuntu tui permette di creare una partizione sulla chiavetta per salvare i dati
<a-l-e> e, ma ubuntu non ce l'ho ancora!
<bobbybong> con altre cose non so cerca unebootin con google
<bobbybong> fa una cosa simile alla utilità di ubuntu per creare chiavette avvianti
<enzotib> a-l-e: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<enzotib> il creatore di usb da iso per windows
<a-l-e> enzotib: non ho windows... mi dispiace...
<a-l-e> ho un computer in rete con os x 10.4...
<enzotib> a-l-e: non hai windows, non hai ubuntu, si può sapere cos'hai?
<enzotib> magari se spieghi bene è più facile aiutarti
<a-l-e> ... enzotib: debian.
<ranxerox_> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> a-l-e: unetbootin, allora
<ranxerox_> volevo chiedere se esiste una guida per creare un repository locale
<a-l-e> non riesco ad avere la rete sul computer con debian... e il mac c'ha os x 10.4, per cui niente unetbootin...
<a-l-e> ma forse c'ho ancora una partizione con windows sul laptop...
<enzotib> !mirrorlocale | ranxerox_
<ubot-it> ranxerox_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Locale
<ranxerox_> da li vengo
<ranxerox_> ma purtroppo non riesco a farla funzionare
<enzotib> a-l-e: unetbootin c'è per windows e per diverse distro linux, magari se vedi bene c'è anche per macos
<a-l-e> c'è per os x (l'ho appena scoperto), ma solo a partire da 10.5.
<a-l-e> e io ho 10.4
<a-l-e> ... e il computer con linux non è in rete per cui non posso aggiungere software.
<a-l-e> (sono via da casa, per cui i mezzi a disposizione sono purtroppo alquanto limitati...)
<enzotib> a-l-e: usare un cdrom?
<a-l-e> evvia... fra un po' metto anch'io un bot per rispondere alle stesse domande...
<a-l-e> no, non ho un cdrom
<a-l-e> cercavo solo se c'è una spiegazione come configurare una chiavetta con ubuntu a partire dalla linea di comando.
<a-l-e> so che c'è per debian.
<enzotib> eh, non so che dirti, mi pare che i vincoli sono un po' troppi
<a-l-e> adesso provo a vedere se riesco a far partire windows... non c'avevo pensato.
<a-l-e> boh, non mi sembra un gran vincolo voler mettere ubuntu su una chiavetta a partire da un computer che ha linux ma non ubuntu...
<a-l-e> ok devo mettere la rete sull'altro computer...
<enzotib> a-l-e: non hai linux, hai macos con versione che non supporta unetbootin, se ho capito bene
<enzotib> e non vuoi usare un cdrom
<enzotib> hai linux senza la rete
<jester-> enzotib: forse un arciprete bravo e prova con la benedizione
<enzotib> lol
<a-l-e> bon, attraverso windows sono riuscito a configurare la chiavetta...
<a-l-e> e, adesso, testiamo se i cambiamenti sopravvivono ad un reboot...
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> aloha nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<a-l-e> c'è modo di registrare la stato attuale sulla chiavetta?
<MoL0ToV> c'è qualche buon'anima che ha esperienza con linux software raid e grub?
<pa> domanda: con natty come si fa a impostare Visual Effect: none?
<pa> non trovo piu l'opzione
<pa> (sto usando ubuntu classic, non unity)
<jester-> pa alla finestra di login dopo aver messo user e pass guarda la barra sotto
<pa> ah grazie
<pa> un altra cosa: usare metacity invece di compiz e
<pa> e' piu leggero/veloce?
<jester-> pa se non usa compiz per logica usa metaciry
<pa> esatto
<pa> mi chiedevo se usare metacity (quindi senza effetti) invece di compiz e' effettivamente piu leggero/veloce
<pa> oppure mo
<pa> no
<jester-> pa provare per vedere
<pa> mi pare uguale, ma l'utilizzo cpu e' difficile da valutare
<enzotib> pa: glxgears
<pa> enzotib, adesso e' vsyncato
<pa> scrive sempre 60
<Mettiuu> Buon dii
<gic> Boys I have a problem..
<pa> allora tuxracer mi fa 22 fps
<jester-> show it
<gic> non mi si spegne nè riavvia il pc..
<jester-> portabile o fisso
<gic> sto cercando info sul forum, ma non so dove andare a leggere nel visualizzatore registri di sistema..
<gic> il mio è un portatile... se parlavi con me.. :)
<jester-> gic: nel terminale: sudo reboot
<gic> idem non mi si riavvia, arriva a farmi schermata nera e devo spegnere dal tasto hardware..
<jester-> gic: parte in ripritino?
<gic> P.S. ho appena visualizzato il tuo nome in "rosso", come si fa ??! Ad avviarsi si avvia sia normalmente che in ripristino. Ma non mi si spegne nè riavvia.
<jester-> gic: prima andava o installazione nnuova
<gic> installazione nuovissima !! L'unica cosa che ho modificato è far utilizzare un monitor esterno come principale (proprio perchè ho un portatile)
<RC4> salve a tutti, ho problemi con le visualizzazioni flash (tranne youtube) e non riesco ad istallere l'ultimo plug--in di adobe flash
<RC4> grazie
<gic> se può servire ho davanti il visualizzatore registri di sistema.......
<jester-> RC4: se va youtube dovrebbe andare anche il resto
<jester-> !gnomereset | gic
<ubot-it> gic: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<RC4> anche altri hanno il mio stesso problema: parecchi siti che utilizzano flash non vengono visualizzati bene o in maniera completa
<nicotano> RC4,  vediamo cosa hai installato dai nel terminale  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<gic> posso provare. Una volta rinominate riavvio per vedere se effettivamente abbiamo risolto?!
<jester-> gic: yess
<nicotano> gic, riavviando si riporta gnome a default
<gic> ok, rinomino e riavvio... speriamo non si blocchi di nuovo !!
<RC4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635146/
<gic> nicotano, si ok, non era questo che si voleva fare ?
<gic> cioè, Non trovo il nesso (ma io non ne capisco ancora assai del mondo linux), ma mi fido...
<nicotano> gic sono directory che contengono file di configurazione, se all'avvio non ci sono vengono ricreate
<gic> sisi, questo l'avevo capito, dicevo che non saprei dire quale sia il nesso col fatto che non mi si spegne il pc, ma ora provo, riavvio e poi vi faccio sapere... daltronde ho un'istallazione nuova quindi non ho niente da perdere se si autoriconfigura tutto...
<gic> ohi, le ho proprio eliminate, tanto dovrebbero essere ricreate al riavvio no ??! aspetto conferma sennò le ripristino dal cestino, le rinomino e poi riavvio.
<nicotano> vabene anche eliminate
<gic> ok a tra poco allora.. :-)
<gic> intanto grazie ad entrambi !!
<nicotano> :)
<gic> ragazzi ci siete ancora ??! Siete strabilianti !!
<nicotano> :)
<jester-> doh
<gic> Funziona. Si riavvia e si arresta come non mai... resta il fatto che non capisco come mai prima non lo faceva........... mi ha anche mantenuto l'impostazione per il monitor esterno..
<gic> l'unica cosa che avevo cambiato era la rimozione del pannelo inferiore (sulla scrivania)
<jester-> gic: evidentemente avevi scombinato qualcosa
<gic> me l'ha rimesso, ma anche rimuovendolo nuovamente e riavviando o arrestando continua a funzionare !!
<gic> ??? ma l'ho appena installato il sistema....... :-((
<nicotano> gic qualcosa avevi fatto che ti ha sconfigurato il sistema
<nicotano> gic anche inconsciamente
<gic> va bene va bene... vi siete coalizzati contro di me ho capito !! :-))
<attempt> pensa positivo
<gic> aia... mi si è appena aperta la finestra delle lingue...
<gic> vuoi vedere che era li il problema ??
<nicotano> e che si apre da sola?
<gic> già... informazioni di aggiornamento è il titolo...
<nicotano> notifica aggiornamenti
<gic> il titolo della finestra è: informazioni disponibili
<gic> il sottotitolo è: informazioni di aggiornamenti
<nicotano>  gic se ti propone aggiornamenti disponibili accetta
<gic> poi nel riquadro c'è scritto supporto lingue non completo
<gic> infatti ho clicato su "esegui azione ora"
<gic> c'è una cosa che mi pare strana: nel riquadro "lingua per i menù e le finestre" oltre all'italiano c'è (credo) il giapponese.
<gic> O_o'
<gic> comunque se clicco su installa rimuovi lingue trovo selezionato solo "italiano"....
<nicotano> gic, dopo che fatto aggiornamento togli la spunta dal japanese lascia solo iataliano e pigia pulsante applica globalmente
<gic> no, una volta che clicco su "esegui questa azione ora" mi apre la finestra "supporto lingue" credo sia quella che si trova in sistema>amministrazione>supporto lingue
<gic> ed è li che in alto oltra ad "italiano" c'è anche quella lingua "per me" incomprensibile...
<gic> se clicco su installa rimuovi lingue trovo selezionato solo "italiano"
<nicotano> nella I° scheda di supporto lingue  devi avere o englidh o italiano in neretto altre lingue in grigio molto chiaro, nella II° scheda  formati regionali devi avere italiano
<Mex_> vvvvvv salve a tutti, potete aiutarmi con Empathy 2.32.1?? mi serve sapere se si può e come installare il dizionario francese.....
<gic> nella seconda scheda è a posto allora (anche se fra le possibili scelte c'è anche il cinese O_o)
<gic> e quella lingua a simboli che penso sia giapponeseo per l'appunto cinese
<gic> nella prima scheda invece in neretto non ho niente. Ho italiano sopra e quei simboli sotto. Le due lingue sono suddivise da una striscia di puntini !!
<Mex_> c'è qualcuno che mi legge ed ha un minuto per potermi aiutare? è la prima volta che entro in questo chat e non so bene come funziona......
<jester-> !qualcuno | Mex_
<ubot-it> Mex_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicotano> gic, nella scheda installa/rimuovi lingue spunta solo italiano italia  e english, se c'è altro togli la spunta
<Mex_> grazie jester e ubot-it
<gic> ok allora devo aggiungere english perchè non c'è...
<Mex_> uso Empathy 2.32.1 e come dizionari standard installati ha inglese e italiano, vorrei sapere se posso installare anche il dizionario francese e come fare!
<nicotano> Mex_, da synaptic installa languagepack-fr
<Mex_> grazie nicotano ci provo.....
<nicotano> Mex_,  cerca non è proprio così che si chiama il pacchetto,
<Mex_> nicotanto ho già provato a cercare su synaptic qualcosa connesso con Empathy e i pacchetti che vengono fuori o sono già installati o non hanno nulla a che fare con dizionari
<Mex_> nicotano ho già provato a cercare su synaptic qualcosa connesso con Empathy e i pacchetti che vengono fuori o sono già installati o non hanno nulla a che fare con dizionari
<nicotano> cerca questi ne trovi 4 o 5 e li installi language-pack-fr  anche sword-language-pack-fr
<gic> nicotano adesso si che vedo delle lingue in neretto e altre in grigio (chiaro), ma il simil-giapponese resta li e in "installa/rimuovi lingue" non è selezionato nient'altro che ita e eng. Per sicurezza voglio provare a riavviare e a spegnere... magari era proprio qua il problema... a dopo !! :-)
<nicotano> devi riavviare dopo installata lingua
<gic> ok, un'altra cosa.. in "sistema di input da tastiera" si lascia con nessuna selezione ??! Da me è così...
<gic> "sistema di input da tastiera" è sempre nella finestra "supporto lingue"
<nicotano> si none
<gic> ok riavvio
<Mex_> nicotano_ ho selezionato e sto installando tutti quelli collegati al francese, appena posso provo e ti faccio sapere come va....
<nicotano> :)
<gic_> yeaaaahhh !!
<gic_> Grandi ragazzi !!
<gic_> ma io sono un serbatoio di domande su sto sistema operativo...   ;-)
<nicotano> grazie per il ragazzi
<Mex_> nicotano_ BINGO!! adesso ho la spunta per aggiungere il correttore francese, grazie! sei un grande......
<nicotano> Mex_, :)
<Mex_> nicotano_ considera che sono passato ad ubunto da solo un mese e quindi per me è un mondo nuovo, anche se fantastico. Grazie ancora e buona serata......
<nicotano> ciao Mex_  :)
<gic_> ogni tanto mi parte ubuntu in modalità testuale, facendomi fare quindi il login con la classica schermata nera a scritte bianche. Di solito riavvio con "ctrl alt canc" e poi solitamente perte in modalità grafica.
<gic_> nicotano... prego !! l'importante è sentirsi giovani... ;-)
<nicotano> :)
<nicotano> gic che scheda video hai
<gic_> ho una nvidia 8600m gt
<nicotano> gic_, hai attivato i driver proprietari
<gic_> e i driver ho messo quelli con la scritta [raccomandato]
<nicotano> ok
<gic_> me ne porta due di scelte..
<gic_> versione 173 e versione current [raccomandato]
<nicotano> gic_, ok
<gic_> non è che sia un grave problema questo, ma vorrei capire se anche qua ho sbagliato io qualcosa o è normale e sia se è risolvibile che se invece di riavviare posso scrivere (dopo il login) qualche stringa per far partire la parte grafica...
<gic_> scusami se ti sttresso, ma sto cercando di capirne qualcosa in più...
<gic_> :-))
<nicotano> gic_, la prossima volta che si avvia senza la grafica cerca intanto di capire se puoi agire nel terminale, se vedi il cursore attivo (barretta lampeggiante in attesa di comando, prova a dare startx, e stai attento a leggere eventuali messaggi di errore
<gic_> si posso agire, dopo che faccio il login ho la stessa scritta che c'è sul terminale in mod grafica: nomeutente@nomecomputer:(tilde)(dollaro)
<gic_> ok quindi proverò con startx e segno eventuali errori !!
<gic_> Grazie mille nicotano !! Se passi o sei di Pisa ti devo offrire come minimo un caffè !!
<gic_> scappo ora.. un saluto a tutti !!
<santo>  /nick surfing86
<jonny> ciao, con ubuntu 11.04 in firefox dice che devo installare flash player, ma è già installato
<surfing86> riavvialo
<jonny> surfing86: ho riavviato pc
<jonny> ma sempre uguale
<surfing86> sei sicuro che lo hai installato?
<jonny> se vado sul sito adobe e cerco di installarlo da gestore agg. vedo che c'e' già
<surfing86> scrivi about:plugins
<surfing86> vedi se c'è nella lista
<jonny> in terminale?
<surfing86> no in FF
<jonny> no, non c'e' :(
<jonny> lo reinstallo
<surfing86> e allora non è installato
<surfing86> ;-)
<koalinux> buonasera a tutti
<koalinux> non so se è il canale giusto per porre la domanda che sto per porre
<koalinux> ma ci provo
<koalinux> se io volessi in linea teorica installare una distribuzione con gli aggiornamenti già inclusi e il software già incluso
<koalinux> potrei farlo con un chroot dato all'interno del contenuto di un cd live estratto su cartella?
<koalinux> se sì, come posso creare la initrd.img e il vmlinuz successivamente?
<gigirock> koalinux, le live per loro natura non sono fatte per essere modificate e aggiornate......
<gigirock> praticamente ti devi creare una live dedicata....
<koalinux> allora sono costretto a scaricare i sorgenti del kernel?
<koalinux> e chrootare lì?
<koalinux> però se compilo il kernel e creo l'immagine, rimango vincolato all'hardware locale visto che devo decidere i moduli da fargli caricare
<gigirock> bravo vedo che capisci tutto subito
<koalinux> la distro live dovrebbe averli tutti in teoria e poi nella fase di boot decidere quali caricare, o sbaglio?
<koalinux> e come faccio a dire al kernel che carichi solo i moduli che gli servono?
<koalinux> però se io in teoria in fase di compilazione gli passo come parametro --initrd , sempre in teoria dovrebbe fornire lui al kernel i moduli da caricare
<koalinux> cioè initrd intendo
<gigirock> questio proprio n lo so
<koalinux> ok, ci proverò, tentare non nuoce :)
<koalinux> sui pc degli altr ovviamente , sul proprio nuoce;)
<esulu> we
<koalinux> buonanotte
<Ammettenza> Salve
<Ammettenza> ho partizionato il mio hard disk con ubuntu lts e win xp , prelevare dei file dalla partizione win sotto linux non è difficile ma il contrario come si fa?
<antonio_> salve a tutti
<antonio_> devo creare un server sql in ubuntu e farlo usare a windows xp su virtualbox
<antonio_> che dite si può fare? se si come?
<antonio_> non risp nessuno?
<attempt> Ammettenza non si fa'. win non vede partizioni ext3-4
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-30
<danilo> ciao a tutti ho un problema con banshee e ubuntu 11.04 64bit all'interno della cartella ~/.config/banshee-1/ mi si crea un file log che in una notte e' arrivato a 98Gigabyte che succede? come lo risolvo? disinstallo banshee e rimetto rythmbox?
<Shin3> danilo, guarda io non ne capisco molto cmq per esperienza vista qua, ti direi: cancella tutto il log e impasta le prime righe di log appena si formano così da rendere più chiaro chi ne capisce di più il motivo
<Shin3> poi rimane un consiglio
<Shin3> credo che nessuno ti sa aiutare con un log da 98 giga
<Shin3> ora vado al alvoro a dopo
<Shin3> *lavoro
<danilo> ok quindi e' un bug di banshee... semplice l'ho già rimosso... tu guarda se devono mettere sti programmi buggosi nei rilasci non e' che son tutti smanettoni
<attempt> danilo non togliere solo il log. togli tutto il .conf di banshee
<attempt> cosi' torna in condizioni di default
<danilo> allora io ho solo caricato la musica su banshee ok provo a cancellare tutto e a ricaricare la cartella della musica comunque se qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa... questo e' il log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635634/
<danilo> il log che ho postato l'ho creato negli ultimi 5 minuti non so' cosa ci fosse nel log da 98Giga visto che l'ho eliminato
<danilo> ho trovato una opzione per staccare la rete a banshee... mi sembra che la maggior parte degli errori sia di tipo 404.... pero' non e' mio questo pc e' solo di un amica che non capisce niente di informatica e se si sveglia la mattina con il disco pieno per questi bug mi uccide visto che l'ho appena convinta a togliere winzozz per linzuzz
<Odo> Giorno
<utente948> ciao
<utente948> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<utente948> ho la chiavetta vodafone per internet e non riesco a configurarla
<utente948> adesso sto usando una chiavetta wind
<utente948> questa si è configurata automaticamente ma quella vodafone non va con le impostazioni di default
<utente948> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un raid software. uno dei 2 dischi si è danneggiato, così l'ho rimosso, solo che adesso il sistema non boota più, non fa vedere il menù grub, legge qualcosa velocemente da disco e poi si reboota ciclicamente
<Odo> MoL0ToV, scusa che raid era? raid0?
<MoL0ToV> no raid1
<Odo> MoL0ToV, mirroring quindi?
<MoL0ToV> si certo
<MoL0ToV> sto provando a mettere grub1 invece di grub2
<Odo> MoL0ToV, quale disco si e' danneggiato il primo o il secondo?
<MoL0ToV> non saprei
<Odo> cosi direi che e' il primo
<Odo> quindi se e' confermato, potresti provare a spostare il secondo disco al posto del primo e dovrebbe fare il boot, e' un raid software gestito da ubuntu? o e' un raid hardware?
<MoL0ToV> ma il raid1 non è fatto in modo che se uno dei 2 dischi salta il sistema boota e funziona lostesso?
<MoL0ToV> cmq ho già provato a spostarli non conta niente
<MoL0ToV> il raid è software
<Odo> da ubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> no, debian
<Odo> comunque io booterei da live e cercherei in primis di capire qual'e' il disco danneggiato
<MoL0ToV> si è quello che ho fatto
<MoL0ToV> e l'ho tolto
<MoL0ToV> visto che proprio è andato
<MoL0ToV> non c'è altro da fare
<MoL0ToV> che buttarlo e cambiarlo
<MoL0ToV> solo che intanto che arriva l'altro volevo avviare il server
<MoL0ToV> invece non si avvia
<MoL0ToV> la prossima volta gli faccio spendere 1000 euro in più e gli faccio prendere un bel raid hardware
<MoL0ToV> a sto punto...
<MoL0ToV> se da livecd avvio il raid con mdadm
<MoL0ToV> si avvia
<MoL0ToV> senza problemi
<MoL0ToV> adesso sto chrootando
<MoL0ToV> e anche questo funziona
<MoL0ToV> deve essere proprio un problema di bootloader
<Odo> MoL0ToV, ascolta ma secondo me devi solo sistemare il root e non fargli montare il raid
<Odo> scusa il grub
<MoL0ToV> era solo per vedere che fosse apposto
<MoL0ToV> che potesse montarlo
<MoL0ToV> poi in ogni caso per sistemare grub
<MoL0ToV> devo montare la partizione di root, che contiene la dir /boot
<Odo> MoL0ToV, ma scusami un attimo, semplicemente commenta il mount in fstab
<Odo> MoL0ToV, ma comuqnue il problema non e' questo tu dici che non parte proprio quindi per ora va sistemato il grub
<steffomantis> salve a tutti, ho un problemone... qualcuno può aiutarmi? non riesco a vedere il desktop dopo l'installazione è tutto scuro
<MoL0ToV> Odo, si... infatti sto provando a rimuovere grub2 e mettere il grub vecchio
<steffomantis> sono riuscito ad installare vedendo a stento il menu di installazione, come se fosse in risparmio energetico
<Odo> MoL0ToV, ma hai provato a ripristinare grub2? prima di mettere il vecchio grub??
<steffomantis> scusate l'insistenza... ma è un problema solo mio?
<MoL0ToV> Odo, si
<MoL0ToV> ma come diavolo si chiama il grub vecchio?
<steffomantis> nessuno sa dirmi perchè il mio schermo è così poco luminoso che non riesco a vedere nulla durante l'installazione????
<Odo> steffomantis, ma che scheda video hai?
<MoL0ToV> Odo, per ora ho provato a fare un purge di grub-pc (grub2)
<MoL0ToV> e reinstallarlo
<MoL0ToV> speriamo serva a qualcosa...
<Odo> MoL0ToV, sei in chroot?
<steffomantis> il problema è su un notebook emachines
<MoL0ToV> Odo, si
<Odo> MoL0ToV, semplicemente se lo reinstallavi e facevi update-grub cosa ti diceva?
<MoL0ToV> tutto normale
<steffomantis> ma la scorsa versione di ubuntu andava senza problemi
<MoL0ToV> poi però non boota
<steffomantis> ora a stento si vede durante l'installazione e poi diventa tutto nero
<MoL0ToV> Odo, vado di reboot che dio ce la mandi buona! e tettona
<MoL0ToV> :D
<steffomantis> Odo, se dipende dalla scheda video che devo fare? non risco a vedere niente
<Odo> afk torno tra un po' work
<steffomantis> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<nicotano> salve
<esulu> we
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.com/rmBUftJZ come posso fare a montare una partizione raid come ext4?
<francolo> ciao, secondo voi e' da fare il passaggio da 10.10 a 11.04?
<francolo> ho visto l'interfaccia e mi sembrba poco comoda
<francolo> io voglio solo labarra sotto e sopra
<nicotano> francolo, anche se dovessi passare alla 11.04 puoi attivare il vecchio gnome io infatti ho fatto così cmq nessuno ti obbliga a cambiare se hai tutto che funziona bene
<francolo> nicotano: si, so che non e' obbligatorio ;) ma volevo sapere se passando a 11.04 c'erano migliorie evidenti
<nicotano> bha
<nicotano> ripeto se ti funziona tutto e bene stai fermo ;)
<frank01> ciao raga!!!
<Bulldozer> ciaoa
<frank01> Ho appena fatto l'aggiornamento e mi ha cambiato tutte le icone. Perchè
<Bulldozer> ho un problemino con il mio ubuntu 11.04 e (penso) i driver nvidia...quando lascio il pc e va in stanby, sospensione o la mando in ibernazione al ripristino mi ritrovo il pc inutilizzabile con un artefatto grafico e schermo e non posso più far nulla...ora cerco il link dell'artefatto e ve lo posto...
<Odo> frank01, ma prima avevi un altro tema?
<frank01> si
<Odo> frank01, voglio dire non quello di default?
<Bulldozer> l'artefatto è questo http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/87/img20110629204623.jpg/...help :-)
<frank01> no era personalizzato!!!
<Odo> frank01, e allora ti tocca risistemarlo
<Odo> Bulldozer, quanta ram hai?
<Bulldozer> 4 gb
<Odo> Bulldozer, curiosita' la swap l'hai creata?
<carlo> buongiorno sono un nuovo utente ubunto non riesco a spegnere il pc ed impostare la lingua italiana mi potete aiutare grazie
<Bulldozer> Odo si l'ho creata...
<nicotano> carlo, per la lingua italiana apri menu sistema amministrazione supporto lingue
<carlo> ho provato cerca di scaricare qualche aggiornamento e poi si chiude
<nicotano> carlo, prima scheda lingua installa rimuovi e trova italiano italia
<Bulldozer> prima avevo maverick e non mi ha mai fatto scherzi...poi ho messo natty e sinceramente non ci ho mai fatto caso se lo faceva da subito oppure all'inizio funzionava senza problemi...sta di fatto che le prime volte che mi succedeva davo la colpa alla temperatura della scheda video ma ho notato che non è quello...
<Odo> Bulldozer, se dai free dal terminale la vedi?
<carlo> ok provo
<Odo> Bulldozer, a me sa tanto di bug, ma per conferma dai free nel terminale, almeno abbiamo la certezza che c'e' anche la swap montata
<frank01> Odo: mi è successo già un'altra volta e grazie a voi sono riuscito a risistemarlo.
<Bulldozer> Odo... si la vedo, e vedo che lo spazio della swap total è uguale allo spazio della swap free...
<Bulldozer> quindi Odo dici che è un bug dei driver nvidia con natty?
<Odo> Bulldozer, penso sia un bug
<Odo> Bulldozer, si guarda perche' con 4gb in teoria nemmeno dovrebbe usare la swap
<Bulldozer> mi sembra strano però che nessuno con tutte le schede nvidia che ci sono in giro abbia segnalato questo problema...ho cercato su google ma nessuno l'ha...
<Odo> frank01, sistema il tema da "aspetto" lo apri cliccando dalla barra il tasto +
<Odo> Bulldozer, guarda su launchpad, quello e' il punto di riferimento
<Bulldozer> ok grazie Odo...mi sa che alla fine ritornerò a maverick mi ha già dato troppi problemi questo natty...
<frank01> Odo: non ho capito
<Odo> frank01, se usi natty, clicchi sul tastino + nella barra laterale e ci scrivi aspetto
<frank01> Odo uso natty ma la barra laterale l'ho tolta
<Odo> frank01, ganzo pero' d:
<Odo> frank01, gnome-appearance-properties dal terminale
<carlo> ho disinstallato ed installato la versione 0.34.2 (language-selector-gnome) ma non e cambiato nulla
<nicotano> carlo da terminale sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base poi selezioni da supporto lingue italiano italia anche nella scheda formati regionali poi pigia applica globalmente e riavvia
<carlo> quindi sistem setting mi apre la schermata per qualche secondo e poi la richiude subito senza dare possibilita di impostare
<testa> ciao a tutti
<testa> come faccio ad installare i drivers della chiavetta wifi°°°°
<testa> altrimenti non mi da la linea
<ntanitime> che ciavetta è?
<bobbybong> testa, devi conoscere il chip della chiavetta
<testa> hercues
<testa> hercues
<ntanitime> poi avrà un modello
<bobbybong> lsub | grep Net
<testa> ho ill piccollo cd di installazione
<bobbybong> lsusb | grep Net
<testa> si chiama wifistationN_6;1
<bobbybong> testa lsusb | grep Net
<testa> scusa bobbybong ma non capisco cosa scrivi
<bobbybong> apri un terminale e scrivici quello ti esce il nome del chip della scheda
<testa> bobbybong;;;;come si fa lla llinea verticale
<bobbybong> shift \
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<bobbybong> leggiti le wiki testa
<testa> e come faccio a scaricare se non mi fa colllegare°
<bobbybong> con il cavo
<testa> non ho il cavo,,,,,
<bobbybong> devi collegarti ad internet altri modi non ci sono
<testa> è un cane che si morde la coda
<testa> ma non basta ill cd di installllazione dellla chiavetta wifi
<testa> ????
<bobbybong> no
<bobbybong> !wifi | leggi le wiki testa
<ubot-it> leggi le wiki testa: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<testa> mi avevano detto che con ubuntu si poteva fare di tutto e con estrema facilità
<bobbybong> se hai voglia di imparare a farlo
<testa> ho eseguito ill comando iwconfig e non mi da lla wifi
<bobbybong> se non riconosce la scheda è normale
<bobbybong> testa lsusb | grep Net
<bobbybong> ti dicew che scheda è e che driver devi mettere
<bobbybong> l'ultima parte cemtra google :D
<testa> lo faccio e mi rida il s
<testa> $
 * nicotano saluta
<bobbybong> testa lsusb
<bobbybong> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<testa> adesso si
<bobbybong> incolla qui
<pinguinolinux> ciao a tutti, non riesco a installare joomla sulla 11.04 perche credo di non avere i permessi sulla cartella  sulla directory opt mi dite come poterli settare al meglio
<testa> e poi?
<bobbybong> mi dai il link
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, con xampp?
<testa> e come faccio, è sull'alltro pc
<pinguinolinux> si bobbybong
<bobbybong> cerca la scheda wifi
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, basta che la copi con sudo
<testa> mi da dei Bus
<testa> con dei numeri e ID
<bobbybong> testa, e anche qualche indizio con i nomi
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: no ascolta xampp in qualche modo lo capiata il probrema e il joomla portale che non riesce a installarsi
<testa> si
<testa> come devo procedere
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, non so
<testa> sono sette righe
<bobbybong> testa,cerca wireless
<bobbybong> o qualcosa
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: scusa vorrei chiederti un paio di cose sui permessi
<bobbybong> somigli
<testa> non c'è
<testa> ci sono tre llinux fondation
<testa> un guilllemot corp
<bobbybong> testa, quante usb hai inserito
<testa> ho una multipla allla qualle è collllegata lla wifi e llla chiavetta con ubuntu lllive
<pinguinolinux> perche se setto i permesso con chmod su 777  mi compaiono i lucchetti dentro la cartella
<testa> ed anche illl mouse
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, chmod -R
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: e cosè -r
<bobbybong> ricorsivo
<bobbybong>  change files and directories recursively
<testa> e se faccio ispci?
<bobbybong> testa, chiavetta usb wifi?
<bobbybong> lsusb
<bobbybong> testa, con 15 € ne compri una compatibile
<testa> con lspci mi da tre usb intelll corporation
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: ma come penso io se il joomla deve entrare in /opt/lampp/joomla/ devo dare i permessi giusti all opt giusto?
<bobbybong> non toccare i permessi di opt
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: e per quello dicevo
<bobbybong> xampp è un giochino che ti rende la vita facile
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: e ma mi da sempre errore perche non riesce a togliersi la cartelalla di installazione ed anche  se la tolto col ricorsivo poi non gira
<bobbybong> testa hai trovato qualcosa?
<testa> mi da sollo la ethernet
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, mi sa che hai appena installato joomla cancella tutto e rifai da capo
<testa> con il comando sudo lshw -C network
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, spegni il server
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: come per installalo devo spegnere il server
<bobbybong> per cancellare la cartella di joomla
<bobbybong> poi lo fai ripartire
<pinguinolinux> ah ok adesso riprovo bobbybong
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, ci ho giocato un po' questo autunno con oomla
<pinguinolinux> io in verita l'avero sul fedora bobbybong
<bobbybong> sempre linux
<bobbybong> è
<pinguinolinux> persa che all'inizio per la prima volta lo installato meglio di adesso per la secondavolta bobbybong
<testa> nellll cd ho un file autorun,ico
<bobbybong> testa, le cose di windows funzionano con windows
<testa> ed un setup,exe
<bobbybong> testa, le cose di windows funzionano con windows
<testa> ook
<testa> quindi ill cd non mi serve
<testa> non prendo i drives da lli
<bobbybong> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<bobbybong> leggi
<bobbybong> Utilizzare Ndiswrapper solo come ultima risorsa se la periferica non viene riconosciuta dal sistema.
<bobbybong> testa comunque per installare ndiswrapper devi essere connesso ad internet non so se c'è l'hai nel cd
<bobbybong> di ubuntu
<testa> li ho, llli sto copiando
<testa> dopo ill comando mkdir come faccio a copiare i drive dentro la cartellla?
<filo1234> testa: con il comando cp
<filo1234> !comandi | testa
<ubot-it> testa: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<testa> ci rinuncio;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bobbybong> :|
<testa> grazie bobbyyyyyyyyyyy
<bobbybong> di niente
<testa> aspetta bobby
<testa> ho fatto llsusb e adesso so il nome della wifi
<testa> poi?
<testa> come procedo
<bobbybong> iwconfig
<testa> no wireless extensions
<testa> eth0
<testa> ho l'ID pero'
<bobbybong> devo uscire cerca su google
<testa> belllla comunita' dell ca che siete;;;;;;;;;grazie lllostesso
<bobbybong> testa, non siamo a servire qui
<testa> e a fare che????????????,
<bobbybong> cosa insulti la comunità
<testa> mica vi ho chiesto di preparare lla collazione
<testa> non era un insullto ,,,,,,,ma uno sfogo
<bobbybong> tienili per te gli sfoghi
<testa> ok;
<bobbybong> se non ti vuoi sforzare a leggere le wiki ti ho postato
<bobbybong> li c'è tutto quello che serve per fare funzionare il wifi
<testa> lll'ho fatto ma mi rimanda ogni cosa
<testa> ho illl cd live di ubuntu
<testa> vollevo provarlo per iniziare
<bobbybong> sei con il cd live non neanche installato
<bobbybong> ?
<testa> si
<bobbybong> hai
<bobbybong> comprati un cavo
<bobbybong> e installala
<testa> che cavo?
<bobbybong> ethernet
<bobbybong> devo uscire se no il cane la fa qui ciao
<testa> non ho ill cavo
<testa> e sfrutto illl segnale che viene dall piano di sotto
<testa> ciao,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<testa> nessun altro mi puo' aiutare?
<Steeler> ciao, un software per Ubuntu per OCR ????????
<Steeler> apposto, dovrebbe andare xsane
<miche> buongiorno a tutti..ho un problema.. il pc continua a spegnersi quando guardo lo streaming, qualcuno sa dirmi il perché e cosa fare?
<astiurias> salve
<astiurias> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<e-DIO-t> astiurias, il che gia' è qualcosa!
<astiurias> come si dice aiutati che dio ti aiuta
<astiurias> cm
<astiurias> cmq
<astiurias> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<e-DIO-t> hai provato da bendato con le mani legate e il pc spento, o qual'è stato il problema che hai incontrato?
<e-DIO-t> [nel dubbio tieni conto che tra poco arriva la pizza, quindi se ti abbandono non volermene :D ]
<astiurias> parte regolarmente dal cd
<astiurias> scelgo lingua
<astiurias> clicco su installa
<astiurias> si arriva al desktop con due icone
<astiurias> una dice install
<astiurias> ci clicco sopra ma non succede nulla
<astiurias> in pratica sul disco non è caricato
<Tonj> salve a todos, una domanda
<astiurias> provato su pc portatile e fisso
<astiurias> stessa minestra
<e-DIO-t> sinceramente non ci sono mai arrivato alle due icone. Provato a installarlo direttamente senza provare la live? [prima in caso fagli fare un controllo del disco di installazione]
<Tonj> è possibile configurare mysql su ubuntu e farlo vedere a windows che è in virtualbox?
<e-DIO-t> Tonj, si
<astiurias> ecco
<Tonj> e-DIO-t, come si fa?
<astiurias> non ho mai fatto fare il controllo disco
<e-DIO-t> devi configurare le interfacce del windows che è su virtualbox in modo che "vedano" le interfacce del disco.
<e-DIO-t> configurare mysql in modo da ascoltare non solo da localhost
<e-DIO-t> ...e credo basti questo Tonj
<Tonj> mh... e-DIO-t hai qualke guida?
<Tonj> e-DIO-t, non so come si fa, sono alle prima armi!
<e-DIO-t> mmmh no, sinceramente no. Comunque per fare una prova rapida -> metti la scheda di rete di Windows@Vmware su "bridged" e prova a pingare l'ip della tua macchina linux
<e-DIO-t> astiurias, solitamente non lo faccio neanche io, ma hai visto mai :D
<e-DIO-t> astiurias, cmq se hai la live gia' in esecuzione "sotto mano" possiamo vede' qualcosa nel frattempo -> tipo se ti vede il disco dove vorresti installarlo.
<Tonj> e-DIO-t, mi spiegheresti?
<e-DIO-t> eh Tonj hai virtual box con dentro windows?
<Tonj> si
<Tonj> ho xp
<e-DIO-t> spe', trasferiamoci su ubuntu-it-chat che mi sa che non è roba da "supporto"
<Tonj> ok
<astiurias> il disco si vede
<e-DIO-t> astiurias, tanto meglio :D
<chogori> C'è qualcuno disposto a darmi una mano a risolvere un problemino?
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<chogori> pardon... errore nell'uso di wirtual box. Al lancio della macchina virtuale restituisce "kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)"
<e-DIO-t> e se leggi piu' sotto c'è scritto anche quello che devi fare, se non erro.
<pantivale> Ciao a tutti
<pantivale> ieri ho installato ubuntu 11.04 su un asus 1201ha
<pantivale> ho notato subito ke la scheda grafica mi dà qlc problema..le scritte sn poko nitide
<Aizram> chogori, magari c'è stato un update del kernel e a quel punto devi installare di nuovo virtual box
<bobbybong> !nokappa
<ubot-it> www.nokappa.it
<pantivale> e poi nn so cm fare a far apparire il menù del vekkio ubuntu in alto (applicazioni,risorse,sistema)..potreste aiutarmi???
<chogori> Si. Infatti ho seguito le istruzioni recuperando da tutti i canali ufficiosi ed ufficiali le istruzioni per installare DKMS e ricompliare il kernel. La prima parte va a buon fine, la seconda restituisce un errore e la situazione non cambia
<Aizram> per il menù al login dopo aver scelto l'utente in basso ti compare l'ambiente grafico
<Aizram> puoi scegleire gnome o unity
<Aizram> se non ricordo male
<pantivale> quando s avvia ubuntu,nn m fa fare il login..m apre direttamente il desktop
<Aizram> perchè devi compilare il kernel?
<Aizram> potrai abilitare il login solo che non ricordo esattamente dove
<chogori> bella domanda. La maschera dell'errore di VM propone quella come suluzione e lo stesso fanno vari forum (sembra che l'errore sia abbastanza comune)
<Aizram> altrimenti rimuovi unity e poi nel caso lo installi di nuovo
<Aizram> non credo che compliare un kernel sia una soluzione comune
<njin> chogori: dovrebbe essere disponibile una nuova versione sul backport
<Aizram> compilare*
<Aizram> semplicemente installa di nuovo virtual box
<Aizram> e prova così
<chogori> di VM? Già scaricata l'ultima versione sia della Oracle sia la versone Open. Stesso errore con entrambe le versioni
<Aizram> beh dipenderà da quale ubuntu stai usando
<Aizram> non è detto che l'ultima versione vada bene
<Aizram> di virtual box
<Aizram> comunque aspetta chi se ne intende di più
<chogori> Anche lì poco da fare... l'errore lo avevo sia con la 10.4 LTS che con la 11.4
<Aizram> Note: Ubuntu/Debian users might want to install the dkms package to ensure that the VirtualBox host kernel modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetflt and vboxnetadp) are properly updated if the linux kernel version changes during the next apt-get upgrade.
<njin> chogori, hai installato la versione dai repo di ubuntu?
<Aizram> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads c'è tanto di spiegazione
<Aizram> non c'è scritto di compilare il kernel
<chogori> No, c'è semplicemente scritto di azzeccare l'architettura e di installare dkms package. Il fatto di aggiornare il kernel l'ho trovata come soluzione su alcuni forum
<Aizram> che vuol dire azzeccare l'architettura?
<Aizram> non sai cosa stai usando?
<chogori> si, era un modo di dire.... ovviamente ho scaricato la versione per l'architettura corretta
<Aizram> e quando lanci l'installazione che ti dice?
<Aizram> a parte che se non ho letto male dkms è solo per "aggiornare vb"
<chogori> nulla di che. Il processo va avanti correttamente. La versione è corretta perché, fino alla versione 3.2 ho sempre funzionato (o meglio, restituiva ogni tanto lo stesso errore ma bastava reinstallare e tutto filava liscio) Ora però, con la versione 4 non funziona più ne l'una ne l'altra
<chogori> dkms se ho capito bene io dovrebbe essere semplicemente un pacchetto in grado di tenere aggiornate le strutture che non sono direttamente collegate a VM ma delle quali VM a bisogno, non è obbligatorio, ma dovrebbe permetterti di non aggiornare manualmente i pacchetti
<Aizram> quale ubuntu stai usando?
<chogori>  11.04 - Natty Narwhal, ma lo stesso problema lo ho avuto sia con la 11.4 LTS che con la penultima versione
<chogori> L'errore più frequente che mi restituisce in quasi tutti i tentativi è questo: "Please recompile the kernel module and install it by sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup", è da qui che ho supposto che fosse il kernel a stargli antipatico
<mikiok> cambiare lingua da inglese a italiano su ubuntu 11.04
<mikiok> cambiare lingua da inglese a italiano su ubuntu 11.04? con language support non funziona
<giulia> non riesco ad installare driver stampante brother dcp-145c su kubuntu 11.04 c'e' qualche problema in particolare che io non so?
<bobbybong> !brother
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<giulia> dcp-145c ho detto mi mandate guide di altre stampanti dove quella che cerco non c'e'
<mikiok> cambiare lingua da inglese a italiano su ubuntu 11.04? con language support non funziona. Ci sono comandi da terminale per fare questo?
<Tonj> salve!
<Tonj> qualcuno può aiutarmi in sql e windows in virtualboc?
<Tonj> virtualbox*
<francolo> ciao, ho 11.04 e ho 1 problema con dimensionamento finestra skype: apro skype, ma la finestra non si ridimensiona a mio piacimento, rimane abbastanza piccola :(
<Tonj> io non so dirti
<Tonj> sono in cerca di aiuto come te
<Tonj> @ubuntu-it chat è chiuso?
<ubottu-it> Tonj: Error: "ubuntu-it" is not a valid command.
<Tonj> #ubuntu-it chat è chiuso?
<Tonj> non ci sta nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-01
<GI9VANNI> hi
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<stejazz> qualcuno mi sa dire x caso xkè non si riesce ad installare ubuntu su un sony vaio vgn-s4m???
<ivan1965> ciao mi serve aiuto sono nuovo
<ivan1965> ho un portatile acer 64 bit che versione di ubuntu devo scaricare??
<glpiana> ola
<ivan1965> ciao
<Damaskinos> Scusate ma come mai la mia wi-fi da quando ho installato l'ultima release di ubuntu fa le bizze? funziona normalmente tutto ok l'unico problema è che il led di stato lampeggia appena prende la linea come mai?
<ivan1965> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | ivan1965
<ubot-it> ivan1965: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> Damaskinos, se la rete va e solo il led ha un comportamento differente è questione di driver. non credo però che la cosa sia così problematica
<Damaskinos> glpiana: si si vero però tempo che si bruci non credo che l'itermittenza sia una cosa buona
<ivan1965> ho un portatile acer 5740 g 64 bit che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate? sono nuovo e non so cosa decidere
<Damaskinos> o almeno non credo che il dispositivo sia progettato per lampeggiare. Poi si alla fine è un led
<glpiana> Damaskinos, boh, il led della mia scheda wifi ha sempre lampeggiato in funzione del passaggio dei dati
<Damaskinos> glpiana: a si? allora non mi preoccupo
<glpiana> ivan1965, io ti direi di provare la 64 bit. per il numero di versione dipende. io proverei l'ultima, la 11.04
<glpiana> Damaskinos, no, spe, controlla che il lampeggiare non sia dovuto all'attivazioone e disattivazione continua della scheda. usala un po' e poi dai nel terminale dmesg | tail
<Damaskinos> ma ora sono collegato
<Damaskinos> come può disattivarsi e riattivarsi senza perdere la connessione='
<Damaskinos> ?
<Damaskinos> appena attivo la scheda senza accedere a nessuna rede il led di questa è fermo illuminato. Una volta che mi connetto ad una rete poi comincia a lampeggiare. Forse sta ad indicare il passaggio di pacchetti come i led delle lan?
<glpiana> Damaskinos, se lampa in funzione del traffico sì
<Odo> Giorno
<Damaskinos> glpiana: ok bene
<Damaskinos> ma Come faccio a sapere chi sta condividendo qualche file nella mia LAN?
<Damaskinos> senza girarmi tutti i pc?
<Damaskinos> anche perchè ogni volta che voglio accedere ad un pc mi viene fuori di inserire una password
<c-ruz> buon gg
<c-ruz> come si aggiorna il kernel ?
<cifra89> ciao a tutti
<cifra89> non so se qualcuno di voi possa aiutarmi
<cifra89> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<cifra89> ma c'è un mega bug in pulseaudio
<cifra89> quindi mentre ascolto qualcosa mi salta anche il tema del desktop
<cifra89> aggiornando non è disponibile una nuova versione fixata
<cifra89> qualcuno ha riscontrato lo stesso problema?
<pinco> ciao
<damaskinos> scusate ragazzi ho difficolta a visionare i file condivisi in lan da utenti windows ho letto in giro che bisognava impostare la password utente per samba con le proprie credenziali di accesso al pc
<damaskinos> e una volta che viene richiesta digitare utente e pass
<damaskinos> è giusta questa cosa perché a me non funge nietne
<glpiana> !samba | damaskinos boh, controlla la guida
<ubot-it> damaskinos boh, controlla la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Filiberto> ciao
<Filiberto> è la prima volta che mi collego in questa chat
<Filiberto> c'è qualcuno on line?
<Filiberto> mah
<fili> c'è qualcuno on line?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | fili
<ubot-it> fili: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fili> ah ok scusate ma non lo sapevo
<fili> vorrei sapere come si può aiutare la comunità del software libero
<fili> come programmatore
<filo1234> fili: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/contatti qui trovi i contatti per vari gruppi...puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-promo comunque
<filo1234> fili: questo è il canale di supporto
<filo1234> !chat | fili
<ubot-it> fili: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pedro> buongiorno a tutti!!!ho avuto un problema durante l aggiornamento di versione .e apparrsa una finestra dove dovevo spuntare per accettare le condizioni(forse eula o roba del genere),ma non potevo piu spostare le finestre sovrapposte e quindi mi sono piantato li grazie al gestore desktop.tramite terminale ho visto che i miei file ci sono .ce mica un comando per poter riprendere l aggiornamento anche da terminale!!??grazie
<OverMe> pedro, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fili> io ho un problema con  l'apertura dei file pdf ho notato che alcune volte non si aprono si apre una schermata tutta nera per vederli a volte li salvo con download helper e poi li apro dopo averli salvati qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?
<pedro> gia' provato mi dice che dpkg e gia impegnato o robaddel genere
<OverMe> pedro, dai vedere l'errore completo
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> *fai
<pedro> purtroppo sto usando lo stesso pc con una live mi ci andra un po di tempo ricopio il tipo di errore e poi arrivo.grazie!!!
<OverMe> pedro, se sei su una live puoi fare un chroot
<OverMe> così non stai a riavviare
<OverMe> pedro, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino fino al punto 4 incluso
<pedro> ok
<OverMe> -.-
<glpiana> fili, che programma usi per visualizzare i pdf? e che browser usi per scaricarli?
<fili> acrobat reader
<glpiana> fili, preso da dove?
<fili> scaricato da internet
<glpiana> sì immaginavo non fosse stato  spedito al fermo posta -.-
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> fili, hai usato il gestore dei pacchetti?
<fili> si certo
<glpiana> fili, dpkg -l | grep acro    in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | fili
<ubot-it> fili: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pedro> OverMe  Ecco l errore!!unable to access dpkg status area:read-olny file system
<OverMe> pedro, ora sei da live?
<pedro> no!!!purtroppo
<pedro> un altra partizione
<pedro> dici che ce la posso fare??
<OverMe> un'altra partizione con ubuntu?
<pedro> si kubuntu
<OverMe> fai vedere un: sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> !paste | pedro
<ubot-it> pedro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pedro> ma non riesco a vedere la partizione piantata.ho gia controllato
<pedro> arrivo subito
<OverMe> si, fai controllare anche me
<bobbybong> ciao
<fili> luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$ dpkg -l | grep acro ii  acroread                              9.4.2-0natty1                                    Adobe Reader ii  anacron                               2.3-14ubuntu1                                    cron-like program that doesn't go by time ii  m4                                    1.4.14-3                                         a macro processing language luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$
<glpiana> fili, ok, anche se ti ho detto di usare pastebin
<glpiana> fili, ora il tuo pc è impostato per aprire i pdf direttamente con acrobat reader?
<fili> come si usa pastebin?
<glpiana> fili, basta leggere le istruzioni che ti ho segnalato tramite ubot-it
<glpiana> fili, comuqnue rispondi alla domanda
<fili> si certo
<glpiana> fili, usi firefox come browser?
<fili> si mozilla firefox
<fili> non va bene?
<fili> ho installato download helper
<fili> li posso salvare con quello
<glpiana> fili, fai una prova. vai su una pagina dove c'è un pdf, cliccaci sopra e quando ti chiede cosa vuoi fare (se aprirlo o salvarlo) metti la spunta per aprirlo, ma scegli evince invece di acrobat
<glpiana> fili, vedi se si comporta allo stesso modo con i due programmi
<Tasinnanta> Salve!
<pa> e insomma ho provato ubuntu64 natty da  live usb con l'opzione nomodeset, ma si pianta sempre
<pa> (nvidia 8400 gs)
<pincopallino> pa, dove si pianta?
<glpiana> pa, hai controllato md5 della iso?
<pa> hmm no, oralo controllo
<pa> si pianta verso la fine dell'init, quando dice stopping anac(h)ron
<pa> prima di startare x
<pincopallino> pa, che portatile hai?
<glpiana> pincopallino, ???
<pincopallino> glpiana, potrebbe essere qualche difetto hardware
<glpiana> pincopallino, e col modello del portatile che te ne fai?
<pincopallino> glpiana, magari è conosciuto
<glpiana> sempre che un portatile sia. io non leggo che abbia scritto che è un portatile
<pa> pincopallino, ho un desktop, core2quad scheda madre supermicro c2sbx (x38)
<pincopallino> era un tentativo
<pa> scheda video nvidia gs8400
<Tasinnanta> qualcuno conosce una soluzione per la pennina wireless d-link g122 dwl e1?
<pa> glpiana, l'md5sum e' corretto
<pincopallino> pa, e come mai installi da usb?
<Tasinnanta> sono passato ieri a natty
<Tasinnanta> e non va più
<pa> pincopallino, beh da cosa dovrei installare? :)
<glpiana> Tasinnanta, inserisci la penna e scrivi: lsusb   in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | Tasinnanta
<ubot-it> Tasinnanta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pincopallino> pa, da cd
<pa> beh, no. cosi mi evito di masterizzarlo. e poi il cd drive l'ho tolto
<glpiana> pa, fammi controllare una cosa sulle release notes
<Tasinnanta> il fatto è che ora sono un altro pc
<Tasinnanta> ovviamente il mio non si connette e fare queste prove è impossibile!!!!
<pa> glpiana, la versione i386 parte, nel caso fosse rilevante
<glpiana> pa, no, nulla. le release notes parlavano della 8600
<glpiana> pa, oltre a nomodeset che hai provato?
<glpiana> Tasinnanta, attaccagli un cavo
<pa> ho tolto quiet e splash
<pa> non ho provato altro
<pa> vorrei provare senza far partirex
<pa> x
<glpiana> pa, allora all'avvio, con F6, prova anche le altre opzioni
<Tasinnanta> devo cercarlo!
<pa> mi pare sia con "nox"?
<glpiana> Tasinnanta, e quindi?
<Tasinnanta> posso provare di pomeriggio grazie!!!
<pa> cosi potrei far partire X separatamente e vedere che dice
<glpiana> pa, intendevo robe tipo acpi=off
<pa> glpiana, credo di averlo provato la settimana scorsa senza successo
<glpiana> pa, l'altra soluzione è installare da alternate. ma se già così la 64 non va rischi di perdere tempo per niente
<pincopallino> metti la 32
<pa> vorrei evitare la 32, perche ho 4gb di ram e volevo metterne 8
<glpiana> pa, col kernel pae li dovrebbe vedere comunque
<glpiana> pa, puoi mettere su pastebin l'output di: cat /proc/cpuinfo  ?
<glpiana> !paste | pa
<ubot-it> pa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pa> si ci provo, un attimo ch elo riaccendo
<pincopallino> ?
<pa> allora
<pa> con l'opzione nox parte
<pa> ovviamente gdm non parte
<glpiana> e poi con startx che dice?
<glpiana> no, non usare gdm, dai startx
<pa> ah no, e' partita anche gdm
<glpiana> eh
<pa> che strano
<glpiana> allora è soloq uestione di pazienza :)
<glpiana> pa, prova a installarlo e vedi dopo gli aggiornamenti come si comporta
<pa> bbeh pazienza virgola, ho usato l'opzione nox, che dovrebbe non far partire gdm..
<pa> adesso lo installo
<pa> to remove the graphical boot at all, can i simply uninstall some package?
<pa> oh scusate
<pa> volevodire per rimuovere il boot grafico, c'e' qualche pacchetto che posso disinstallare?
<glpiana> pa, per boot grafico intendi la scritta ubuntu 11.04?
<pa> ssii
<pa> con i puntini che scorrrono
<glpiana> pa, e non basta eliminare quiet splash? hai problemi di spazio su disco?
<pa> il fatto e'' che poi questa cosa compare ddurante lo shutdown
<glpiana> non dovrebbe
<pa> eh infatti.. eppure compare
<pa> quindi pensavvo: se c'e' qualcosa da disinstallare lo disinstallo e fatto
<webpower> secondo me dovresti editare qualche file .conf
<webpower> oltre a quello di grub
<glpiana> webpower, un consiglione gli hai dato! può scegliere un file .conf a caso? :D
<OverMe> lol
<webpower> splash.conf esiste? :O
<webpower> sudo shutdown -v -h now
<webpower> ecco fatto
<glpiana> !chat | webpower
<ubot-it> webpower: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webpower> chat de che?
<webpower> gli ho fornito la soluzione
<glpiana> webpower, no, gli hai dato un comando per lo spegnimento in verbose. non è una soluzione.
<webpower> http://junkypc.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/17.png
<webpower> questo può andare?
<OverMe> nel 2008 andava una meraviglia
<glpiana> lol
<esulu> we
<esulu> we
<fili> come si va a mettere la spunta su evince?
 * d4vey saluta tutti!
<fili> quando clicco sul file pdf  mi si apre una nuova finestra
<glpiana> fili, non devi mettere la spunta su evince, devi scegliere evince dal menu
<fili> si ma quando ho un pdf già salvato
<fili> in archivio
<fili> vado su proprietà apri con
<glpiana> fili, allora fai tatso destro e dovrebbe proportelo elencato
<fili> non ce l'ho
<fili> posso installarlo
<glpiana> fili, visualizzatore documenti allora
<fili> però il mio problema è in rete
<webpower> ragazzi, chi di voi usa dropbox?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | webpower
<ubot-it> webpower: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fili> quando lo salvo riesco a usarlo
<glpiana> fili, mi sa che ci stiamo perdendo
<fili> il problema è scaricarlo dalla rete
<webpower> da qualche tempo mi crea la directory ".dropbox cache" anche a voi?
<glpiana> fili, io ti dicevo di andare su firefox, cliccare sul pdf e quando si apre la finestra di scelta per l'apertura o il salvataggio del file scegli di aprirlo con evince
<fili> non mi da la possibilità di scegliere
<fili> se clicco sul pdf si apre una nuova finestra
<glpiana> webpower, .droppbox_cache?
<webpower> glpiana, .dropbox.cache
<glpiana> fili, di default dovrebbe farlo. che è sto dowload helper di cui parli?
<glpiana> webpower, non c'è
<webpower> usi natty?
<glpiana> webpower, sì
<fili> non lo fa di default
<webpower> a me c'è, bho
<fili> download helper serve per salvare video
<webpower> glpiana, ma a che serve quella cache?
<fili> per esempio da you tube
<glpiana> webpower, ma che vuoi che ne sappia. manco ho la directory in questione :D
<webpower> ma hai dropbox?
<fili> dove trovi la possibilità di scegliere se usare evince o acrobat reader?
<glpiana> webpower, ci diamo un taglio per cortesia?
<fili> io ho installato dropbox
<glpiana> fili, in linea di massima dovrebbe chiedertelo per qualsiasi file: salvare o aprire con applicazione
<webpower> che burbero
<fili> invece non me lo chiede
<fili> apre direttamente un'altra finestra
<glpiana> fili, e nell'altra finestra che fa?
<fili> e a volte compare una schermata nera altre volte bianca
<fili> a volte si apre il pdf ma a volte no
<glpiana> fili, sto download helper da dove lo hai preso?
<fili> è un'opzione di firefox
<fili> è molto famosa
<fili> strano che non la conosci
<glpiana> fili, disabilitalo, riavvia firefox e prova ancora
<fili> mentre visualizzi un video ti permette di salvarlo
<fili> beh e poi come faccio a salvare un video che mi interessa mentre lo sto visializzando?
<fili> visualizzando?
<glpiana> fili, guarda se non ti interessa capire dove sta il problema per quanto mi riguarda puoi salvare i file e aprirli in un secondo tempo. non mi cambia nulla davvero
<fili> pensi che i problema sia download helper?
<glpiana> ok, lasciamo perdere dai
<fili> scusa ma tu come fai a scaricare i video?
<glpiana> fili, eventualmente uso minitube
<fili> è meglio di download helper?
<glpiana> fili, spiegami come posso risponderti mancandomi un termine di paragone. anzi non farlo
<glpiana> se vuoi disabiliti quell'aggeggio e vedi se ti cambia qualcosa, altrimenti fai come vuoi
<fili> vabbè ma che esperto sei allora?
<fili> :)
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> fate passare la voglia di aiutare
<fili> io ti ringrazio per la tua voglia di aiutare
<fili> ci mancherebbe
<fili> sto installando minitube
<glpiana> fili, il tuo problema è l'apertura dei file pdf e per risolverlo tu installi minitube.
<fili> no installo minitube per poter disinstallare download helper
<glpiana> fili, vedo che non ci capiamo
<glpiana> fili, ti ho detto di provare a disabilitarlo per provare a vedere cosa fa. non necessariamente è quello
<fili> si lo disabilito
<giasin> ciao a tutti
<giasin> ho una domanda da fare
<enzotib> !chiedi | giasin
<ubot-it> giasin: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giasin> ho un vecchio eeepc 4g quale ubuntu mi conviene istallare ????
<glpiana> giasin, prova da livecd o usb l'ultima. se va la installi
<glpiana> !release | giasin
<ubot-it> giasin: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<giasin> ok quale release mi conviene istallare tenendo presente che questo eeepc ha 4 g di Hard disk e 2g di ram?
<glpiana> giasin, prova da livecd o usb l'ultima. se va la installi
<giasin> ok provo la ultima??? e poi la istallo se va bene!!! ma ricordo che prima le vi erano delle release fatte a doc per gli eeepc ora la ne trovo solo due desktop e Server
<d4vey> giasin, non ci sono più le netbook edition! (imho meglio così...)
<giasin> quindi la desktop va anche per il mio mattoncino???
<giasin> oppure successivamente dovrei fare un bordello per togliere "roba" per rendere la bestiolina più utilizzabile???
<glpiana> giasin, provala da live e poi vedi come comportarti
<enzotib> glpiana: e sei ripetitivo
<glpiana> enzotib, credo abbia problemi di udito :)
<giasin> non ho problemi di udito!!! giuro!!! ma il fatto è che prima di cimentarmi in questa cosa vorrei avere le idee chiare , magari pensavo che qualcuno di voi gia avesse fatto l'esperienza di ubuntu su eeepc con 4 giga di hard e mi dicesse vedi va bene devi fare questo per migliorare il tutto!
<d4vey> giasin, prima la installi poi qualcuno ti aiuterà a migliorare il migliorabile... ;)
<giasin> ok grazie ci risentiremo e scusate la mia intrusione , poco esperta !!! provo la live come dice glpiana e poi vedrò grazie ancora!!!
<enzotib> giasin: in effetti 4GB sono un po' pochi
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> ola nicotano
 * enzotib pensava fosse la RAM
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<fili> qualcuno sa la diiferenza tra minitube e download helper?
<glpiana> fili, www.google.it
<fili> ho disinstallato download helper e ho installato minitube
<giasin> lo so che sono pochi 4g ecco perchè chiedevo per avere notizie
<glpiana> fili, sì, ma i pdf ora si aprono o no?
<fili> personalmente ritengo che sia migliore download helper
<fili> mah forse non mi capisci
<fili> prima ti ho detto che a volte si aprivano e a volte no
<glpiana> è bello avere delle certezze
<fili> non è cambiato nulla
<nicotano> fili, prova easy youtube video download  è mejo
<fili> io vorrei una applicazione che andasse bene per tutti i tipi di video
<enzotib> nicotano: non hai capito, il problema sono i pdf, per questo stiamo parlado di youtube :)
<glpiana> fili, ecco allora se nulla è cambiato riabilita sto download helper se già ti ci trovi bene
<nicotano> enzotib,  ciao, sorry
<fili> se tu mi sai suggerire qualcosa di meglio
<enzotib> ciao nicotano
<fili> con minitube non riesco nemmeno a salvare i video
<glpiana> fili, no e non ho mai voluto suggerirti nulla per scaricare i video. io ero concentrato sui pdf. che pare fossero però un problema minore...
<fili> si ma il problema rimane
<fili> una certa lentezza nell'aprire i pdf con ubuntu
<nicotano> pdf ? acroread non funge ?
<fili> nn so se lo abbiate anche voi
<glpiana> fili, ho capito.e ti ho detto di riattivare il tuo plugin visto che disabilitarlo non è servito
<glpiana> nicotano, pare che sti file siano un po' sensibili agli umori o al clima
<glpiana> nicotano, talvolta si aprono, talvolta no
<nicotano> si sa siamo a luglio
<glpiana> vero, il caldo, l'umidità...
<nicotano> la linea ne risente
<glpiana> caffè, che ne risento anche io
<nicotano> limonata freddddda
<fili> ora lo riabilito
<fili> io ho acrobat reader 9.4
<nicotano> fili, anche io 9.4.2 e apre pdf anche dentro firefox
<fili> anche a me li apre
<photolab> ciao ragazzi
<fili> però noto una certa lentezza e a volte non li apre proprio
<fili> capita solo a me sta cosa
<fili> ad esempio i file tiff
<photolab> come faccio ad aumentare la luminosità dello schermo sul mio hp 6735s? uso ubuntu 11.04
<fili> quelli della rassegna stampa del miur per dirvi
<nicotano> fili puo' succedere se il pdf è pesante o ha molte pagine e grafica i
<fili> voi riuscite ad aprire i file tiff del miur senza problemi?
<fili> ve la consiglio quella rassegna stampa
<enzotib> fili: che c'entrano i tiff con i pdf?
<fili> è gratis
<nicotano> fili, fai clic destro salva con nome e poi lo apri
<fili> sono dei tiff ma vengono considerati come pdf
<enzotib> davvero?
<photolab> come faccio ad aumentare la luminosità dello schermo sul mio hp 6735s? uso ubuntu 11.04
<enzotib> !ripetere | photolab
<ubot-it> photolab: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<nicotano> photolab, disabilita la riduzione luminosità schermo nella gestione energetica
<fili> http://rstampa.pubblica.istruzione.it/rassegna/rassegna.asp
<sale_> ciao, ho da pochissimo installato ubuntu 11.04, e riavviato tugliendo unity, quindi con ubuntu classico. dal sito "http://gnome-look.org/"  quali sono i temi da scaricare?
<photolab> nicotano, come faccio?
<fili> provate a dare un'occhiata
<fili> alcuni si aprono tranquillamente altri invece non si aprono
<fili> se invece provate ad aprirli su windows 7 si aprono tutti
<fili> può essere che ubuntu faccia più atica con i tiff rispetto a windows?
<enzotib> eh sì, farà fatica
<fili> e non è possibile migliorare questa cosa?
<enrylinux> aprilo con xpdf
<enrylinux> capito fili
<fili> non lo conosco xpdf
<fili> è meglio di acrobat reader=
<fili> ora lo installo
<enrylinux> io li ho aperti con quello
<fili> lo sto installando
<fili> quali sono le differenze con acrobat?
<enrylinux> quello non l'ho so ma se ti interessa aprirli quello funziona
<fili> come si fa a dirgli di usare xpdf per aprirli?
<enrylinux> apri con
<fili> se faccio tasto destro sul link mi da due possibilità
<fili> aggiungi link nei segnalibri
<fili> copia indirizzo
<fili> non mi da apri con
<enrylinux> lo scarichi
<enrylinux> e poi lo apri
<fili> se clicchi sul link si apre una nuova finestrella
<fili> e non ti permette di salvare il file
<fili> come fai ad aprirlo?
<fili> l'unica opzione che mi da è ricarica scheda
<fili> lo considera come immagine
<miche> salve
<enrylinux> hai firefox
<miche> devo applicare una patch sul kernel, qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta?
<fili> hai capito enry?
<fili> si si ho firefox
<fili> non va bene firefox?
<enrylinux> se clicchi sul file non te lo fa' scaricare
<fili> no
<enrylinux> sulla pagina che tu hai dato
<glpiana> miche, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel#Applicare_le_patch
<fili> se clicco sul link mi si apre una nuova finesta
<fili> finestra
<fili> e l'unica cosa che puoi fare è ricaricare la scheda
<nicotano> fili fa anche a me si apre altra finestra e carica il file col pagina giornale
<fili> oppure bloccarla
<miche> glpiana, si stavo vedendo, il problema è che la patch mia sono delle righe di codice in una mailing list
<fili> esatto nico
<fili> dovrebbero essere file tiff
<fili> non pdf
<nicotano> fili, sono immagini da scanner,
<fili> esatto
<enrylinux> salva file
<fili> quindi per aprirli su ubuntu come si deve fare per non avere problemi?
<fili> perchè su windows non ci sono problemi
<fili> si aprono tutti senza problemi
<glpiana> fili, ti si apre una pagina vuota e una finestra che chiede se salvare o aprire il file. aprilo col visualizzatore di documenti
<nicotano> fili, ma su firefox si apre
<glpiana> fili, anche qui si aprono senza problemi, m anon nella pagina. si aprono a parte
<fili> a me non compare la finestra che ti chiede se salvare o aprire il file
<enrylinux> prima devi salvarlo
<nicotano> fatica
<glpiana> lol
<fili> non riesco a salvarlo
<nicotano> fili, non per sapere i fatti tuoi, ma non fai prima e meglio a guardare il giornale on line nel suo sito?
<miche> ecco http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128534473802312&w=2
<fili> eh no perchè lì sono classificati per argomenti
<glpiana> miche, non so aiutarti e su questo canale non c'è supporto alla compilazione del kernel. prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<fili> per esempio se ti interessa un certo argomento vai a vedere quella sezione specifica
<miche> ok grazie
<fili> ma il problema non è questo
<fili> il problema è come mai non riesco a salvarlo
<nicotano> fili, provato adesso con chrome, click destro sull'imagine salva
<nicotano> ed è un pelino piu' veloce di firefox
<fili> quindi è meglio chrome
<nicotano> fili,  installa chrome o chromium e prova
<nicotano> in ogni caso sono pagine pesanti da caricare
<fili> eh ma neanche con chromium
<fili> niente da fare ragazzi
<fili> a ubuntu non piacciono questi file
<fili> tiffpilot.exe
<glpiana> fili, ti ripetiamo che li apre. se poi tu hai installato qualcosa che ha incasinato è un altro discorso.
<nicotano> fili, io la rassegna stampa del miur l' ho aperta sia con firefox che con chrome
<glpiana> fili, vai in alto a destra sulla barra e apri una sessione ospite. prova da lì
<nicotano> fili, prova a svuotare la cache del browser
<fili> glpiana e cosa avrei installato che incasina firefox?
<fili> scusa cosa abbiamo due firefox diversi?
<glpiana> fili, se ti interessa fai la prova che ti ho proposto. per tutte le altre domande che stai ponendo (che differenza tra A e B? abbiamo programmi diversi? cosa ho installato?) che esulano dall'argomento di questo canale ti chiedo di passare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fili> glpiana se apro la sessione ospite come mi hai suggerito li apre molto più facilmente in effetti
<fili> e me li apre senza problemi
<enrylinux> risolto
<glpiana> fili, quindi è qualche impostazione di firefox o qualche estensione o plugin
<fili> e quindi che devo fare?
<glpiana> fili, di più non so dirti
<fili> sicuramente
<fili> si può reistallare firefox da capo?
<glpiana> fili, la soluzione penso sicura ma abbastanza radicale è rinominare la directory nascosta .mozilla
<nicotano> fili, non serve devi salvare i preferiti poi fai come ha detto glpiana
<glpiana> fili, una volta riavviato firefox non avrai più i tupi prreferiti, ma sono recuperabili
<nicotano> se li salva prima
<enrylinux> basta fare doppio click sull' articolo
<fili> ho esportato i segnalibri in un file html
<enrylinux> ma che firefox hai
<fili> l'ho disinstallato
<e-DIO-t> qualcuno sa qualcosa di: "CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid 132"
<e-DIO-t> ?
 * nicotano saluta
<pedro> buongiorno a tutti!!!ho dovuto interrompere l upgrade di versione ha causa di una finestra dove dovevo spuntare un opzione per accettare i termini ma il gestore del desktop non mi permetteva di spostare le finestre sovrapposte e quindi sono in panne.ida terminale vedo che i miei dati sono ancora tutti li.ma vorrei terminare se possibile l'avanzamento di versione.grazie
<pedro> dando il comando :sudo dpkg --configure -a mi da il seguente errore:unable to access dpkg status area:read-only file system
<Piter85> ciao ragazzi. ho un problemino con lo streaming! molto spesso chiudendo una scheda del browser dove avevo visto un video in streaming mi va in crash il browser stesso. inoltre la maggior parte delle volte ho l'audio eslusivo, cioè se magari ho una chat aperta che fa suoni, non mi funziona l'audio per le altre applicazioni... secondo voi che può essere?
<pedro> buonasera a tutti!!!ho dovuto interrompere l upgrade di versione ha causa di una finestra dove dovevo spuntare un opzione per accettare i termini ma il gestore del desktop non mi permetteva di spostare le finestre sovrapposte e quindi sono in panne.ida terminale vedo che i miei dati sono ancora tutti li.ma vorrei terminare se possibile l'avanzamento di versione.grazie
<kaarot> salve a tutti
<kaarot> cortesemente, sapete dirmi se posso installare ubuntu su un pc con pentium 3 ?
<bobbybong> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nicotano> kaarot,  quanta ram hai?
<kaarot> non so mi hanno regalato il pc perchè lo dovevano buttare ma ancora non riesco ad aprirlo
<kaarot> lo apro adessoaspetta
<Piter85> kaarot basta che vai in Sistema su Windows o Monitor di sistema su Ubuntu per vederlo non c'è bisogno di smontare.. a meno che non funzioni :D
<kaarot> su uno 64 mb e in un altro un modulo da 256 + un modulo da 64. non so neanche se funzionano
<Piter85> minchia che bei ricordi :D
<nicotano> kaarot, damnsmalllinux
<kaarot> come regalo va bene
<nicotano> kaarot, ammesso che funzioni tutta la ram potresti provare con antiX o lubuntu , mi sembra strano 64+
<nicotano> 256 + 64
<kaarot> sul modulo c'è scritto così
<kaarot> aspetta che ricontrollo
<kaarot> sulla prima c'è scritto pc133sdram64mboe
<kaarot> sull'atra pc133 sdram 32Mx64 256mb
<pedro_> avanzamento di versione finito in disgrazia!!!!!si puo' rimediare???
<tizbac> pedro_, come?
<tizbac> io ho superato una passando dalla 10.04 alla 10.10 mi pare 4 interruzioni di corrente :D
<pedro_> proprio cosi!!!!pero da terminale smbra che i miei dati siano li!!
<tizbac> vediamo che si può fare
<pedro_> grazie
<nicotano> kaarot, scarica lubuntu e prova richiede almeno 192 mb di ram, poi come ho detto prima credo che sia meglio damn small linux o anche antiX (minimo 128 mb ram)
<tizbac> ti è saltata la corrente allora?
<pedro_> no si e aperta una finestra che mi chiedeva di accettare le condizioni(eula forse) ma no riuscivo a spuntare e quindi ad andare avanti
<pedro_> le finestre erano sovrapposte ma non si muovevano
<kaarot> provo ad installare quelli che mi hai cosiglito poi ci risentiamo, per il momento ti ringrazio sei stato gentilissimo.
<pedro_> adesso ho il semi-cadavere affianco a me in modalita' cadaverica
<tizbac> riesci a fare login
<tizbac> ?
<tizbac> da riga di comando
<pedro_> ho gia provato a dare :sudo dpkg --configure -a .mi e uscito questo errore:" unable to access dpkg status area:read-only file system
<pedro_> si riesco a fare il login
<tizbac> cazz
<tizbac> quindi / è in readonly?
<bobbybong> pedro_, fai un fsck da live
<tizbac> gli conviene un chroot a quel punto pure
<tizbac> poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pedro_> chroot e basta
<tizbac> prima sudo apt-get -f install
<pedro_> ok vado
<tizbac> cel'ho fatta io con 4 interruzioni di corrente
<tizbac> un altra volta invece dovetti risolvere metà delle dipendenze a mano
<tizbac> mi si erano installate contemporaneamente 2 versioni di diversi pacchetti
<pedro_> errore"not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pedro_> dpkg was interrupted ,you must manually run......dpkg --configure -a.
<tizbac> devi montare il filesystem in scrittura
<nicotano> pedro_,  dai nel terminale sudo ..dpkg --configure  -a
<tizbac> sennò è inutile
<nicotano> pedro_,  dai nel terminale sudo dpkg --configure  -a
<pedro_> gia fatto.errore: unable to access dpkg status area:read-only file system
<pedro_> quindi sono fatto!!??
<bobbybong> pedro_, fai un fsck da live
<pedro_> devo recuperare una live!!vado
<Piter85> ragazzi. ho un problemino con lo streaming! molto spesso chiudendo una scheda del browser dove avevo visto un video in streaming mi va in crash il browser stesso. inoltre la maggior parte delle volte ho l'audio eslusivo, cioè se magari ho una chat aperta che fa suoni, non mi funziona l'audio per le altre applicazioni... secondo voi che può essere?
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<stejazz> ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi xkè non mi fa installare alunci aggiornamenti
<stejazz> chiedendomi di eseguire un avanzamente parziale
<stejazz> ?????'
<frezli> ciao raga .... ma in unity se vado in un altra area di lavoro e apro il browser che è già aperto in un altra area , mi ritorna in quella precedente .... è normale ???
<seawolf>  si frezli vedi qui http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/07/01/ubuntu-11-04-lanciare-piu-istanze-di-un-programma-in-workspace-diversi/
<frezli> ma è veramente incredibile invece di migliorarsi sono tornati indietro
<seawolf> ghgh
<frezli> unity è veramente una zozzeria , ho provato anche gnome 3 ed è sullo stesso piano solo che gnome 3 essendo appena nato ha ampi margini di miglioramento
<Tonj> welà salve gente
<Tonj> ho un problema da 3 giorni
<filo1234> frezli: non usarlo :)
<Tonj> non riesco a far vedere a winzoz il db in sql su ubuntu
<Tonj> come si può facere? chi sa parli :D
<filo1234> !chat | Tonj
<ubot-it> Tonj: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tonj> scusate ma è sempre un supporto a ubntu
<filo1234> Tonj: non mi pare....se chiedi come far visualizzare un db a windows
<filo1234> Tonj: "inerente strettamente il supporto ubuntu" significa qualcosa...
<gionnico> ciao
<gionnico> ho installato oggi ubuntu 11.04. quindi ho installato compizconfig-manager ed abilitato il desktop cubico
<gionnico> sono spariti i bordi alle finestre e ora anche se tolgo il desktop cubico, dopo il login le finestre non hanno decorazioni
<gionnico> dov'è che viene avviato metacity in una sessione "ubuntu classic" di gnome?
<gionnico> ok risolto. ora qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa a togliere la barra "tuttofare" di ubuntu gnome?
<gionnico> quella con orologio username messaggistica posta volume e tutto??
<gionnico> in particolare non voglio username e parte messaggistica IM/posta/social network
<Piter85> ragazzi. ho un problemino con lo streaming! molto spesso chiudendo una scheda del browser dove avevo visto un video in streaming mi va in crash il browser stesso. inoltre la maggior parte delle volte ho l'audio eslusivo, cioè se magari ho una chat aperta che fa suoni, non mi funziona l'audio per le altre applicazioni... secondo voi che può essere?
<trep> salve sono nuovo di questa chat
<trep> e uso da poco ubuntu ho installato ancora windows7
<trep> qualcuno mi puo dire come facci oa installare Xnview?
<trep> lo uso sotto windows
<grammos> non risponde nessuno
<trep> quqlcuno mi risponde
<Piter85> trep, se vai sul sito di xnview e vai in download c'è anche la versione Linux scaricati quella la estreai in una cartella e poi lanci il file binario! ciaociao
<xuntuebec> ciao a tutti
<xuntuebec> qualcuno conosce un software per potenziare la capacità di ricevere onde wifi?
<xuntuebec> a 8 metri di distanza non mi vede neanche la rete senza fili
<xuntuebec> qualche trucco invece?
<xuntuebec> qualche trucco invece per ricevere meglio la wifi?
<gian> ciao potete aiutarmi?
<xuntuebec> ok, buonanotte va...
<gian> vorrei installare eclipse con c++ su ubuntu 11.04
<gian> ci siete?
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-02
<SBO> ciaooo finalmente loggato
<SBO> e in italiano xD
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nicotano> 'giorno jester-
<jester-> cià nicotano
<Steeler> per chi mi aveva consigliato di inviare file 7zip creato con Ubuntu verso WIN. Non funzionano.
<Thcx_> ciao a tutti
<Thcx_> qualcuno di voi ha avuto mai esperienza con server mail?
 * nicotano saluta
<thcx1> ciao a tutti
<thcx1> ragazzi qualcuno di voi ha avuto modo di creare un server mail?
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ServerMail
<thcx1> ciao nicotano quella guida l ho vista solo che avrei delle info da chieder visto che ho esigenze differenti
<thcx1> a me servirebbe scaricare le mail in un server locale da 3 differenti account (magari attraverso fetchmail)
<thcx1> il server imap lo farei con dovecot
<thcx1> ora...postfix e/o procmail saranno per forza necessari=
<thcx1> ?
<nicotano> thcx1,  aspetta chi sa  ti risponderà
<thcx1> si si tranki
<pa> domanda: supponiamo che gdm mi stia antipatico e l'abbia levato. come faccio a far partire gnome (possibilmente ubuntu classic no effects) con startx?
<pa> ho provato a creare un .xinitrc con dentro exec /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/2d-gnome.session ma non funziona
<pa> mi dice che non puo eseguire quel file
<nino> salve, ho ubuntu su un eeepc con risoluzione bassina. non mi compare spesso i tasti di ok in fondo alle schermate. come faccio. la risoluzione è 1024x600 non proprio da buttare credo.
<nino> quanlcuno sa come settare per evitare gli inconvenienti dei tasti che scompaiono
<nicotano> nino, riduci di caratteri di sistema portali a 8, sono a 10 di default
<jester-> nino: eeepc no va oltre
<nino> jester-, lo so il prob è come evitare che non vedo i tasti di ok etc etc
<nicotano> nino riduci i caratteri di sistema , io ho fatto mcosì su eeepc1000
<jester-> nino: come ti ha indicato nicotano riduci i caratteri se ancora non vedi i pulsanti in basso su certe finestre trasconala in alto premendo il tasto alt
<nicotano> nino sistema preferenze aspetto scheda caratteri
<jester-> trascinala*
<nino> jester-, non c'e' spazio
<nino> credevo ci fosse qualcosa che settasse questo tipo di pc  con monitor piccino
<nino> provo a nascondere i menu e ridurre i caratteri
<nino> vediamo che succede
<jester-> nino: pigia alt e tieni premuto il sinistro del mouse e vai verso l'alto che vedi che si sposta
<enzotib> nino: che versione hai di ubuntu?
<nicotano> nino devi fare con i caratteri e impostare il pannello di gnome retrattile
<nino> nicotano, fatto
<nino> ho portato al minimo
<nino> ora vediamo se mi da ancora prob
<nino> grazie comuqnue
<nicotano> nino portato a 8 in tutte le opzioni?
<nicotano> nino pannello superiore e inferiore clic destro imposta frecce laterali per la sparizione a tuo comando
<nicotano> e guadagani 1 cm
<nino> nicotano, fatto anche quello
<jester-> l'unica è trascinare con pigiato alt dal centro della finestra
<nicotano> nino adesso è più usabile
<nino> jester-, questa non la sapevo
<nino> si ora va meglio
<jester-> eh
<nino> jester-, facevo sempre lo spostamento dalla barra su e non mi cambiava molto con alt cambia tutto
<nino> thanks
<jester-> oggià
<nino> ora va decisamente meglio
<nino> thanks
<nino> un altra è mettere 4 monitor 2x2
<nino> e andare a quello di sotto
<enzotib> si potrebbe usare un openbox senza pannelli e senza decorazione delle finestre :)
<nicotano> con lxde va molto meglio
<nino> grazie ora va decisamente meglio
<nino> alla prox siete mitici
<nino> bye
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<glpiana> ola
<esulu> we
<Ringhio> non riesco ad abilitare unity sulla mia intel 855
<jester-> Ringhio: installa unity-2d
<Ringhio> ok lo sto facendo :) ma cmq la scheda dovrebbe essere supportata solo che non riesco ad abilitare i driver intel
<Ringhio> riavvio la sessione e torno
<R1ngh10> rieccomi
<R1ngh10> jester: se faccio il test di unity mi parla di driver mesa
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, vorrei sapere se esiste un programma che mi consente di recuperare da una key usb i dati cancellati erroneamente, grazie
<Holden> !info photorec
<Holden> giordano, guarda sul wiki
<alessandro_> ciao
<alessandro_> a
<alessandro_> tutti
<alessandro_> io dovrei masterizzare un cd mp3
<alessandro_> ho provato con brasero ma mi dà un errore e mi fotte il cd
<alessandro_> che soluzione posso provare per far il mio mp3?
<alessandro_> ho provato anche k3b
<alessandro_> li il problema è con il titolo della canzone
<alessandro_> dove c'è l'accento oppure caratteri strani
<alessandro_> mi cancella il file
<bobbybong> alessandro_, prima rinomina i files con caratteri strani poi masterizzali
<alessandro_> ma con k3b
<bobbybong> con il filemanager
<alessandro_> ma come mai ci sono questi caratteri strani?
<bobbybong> perché gli mp3 sono stati fatti con windows
<alessandro_> e allora perchè solo gli mp3 con l'accento hanno problemi?
<alessandro_> li dovrebbe avere tutti i file
<bobbybong> windows usa un altra codifica caraatteri
<alessandro_> e non posso far a meno di rinominarli vero?
<bobbybong> è più facile con le canzoni ci sono più parole poi viviamo in italia e la nostra lingua ha un sacco di accenti
<bobbybong> no
<bobbybong> se vuoi masterizzarli
<alessandro_> quindi deduco che bisogna rinominarli
<alessandro_> come faccio a mettere il cd text in k3b
<nicotano> salve
<pris> ciao a tutti!! ho una richiesta da farvi: non riesco a visualizzare un disco esterno di rete connesso al router . io sto usando ubuntu 11 - sappiate che non sono smanettona - non riesco utilizzando lo strumento "rete" a individuare la periferica...come posso fare?
<airliners67> Ciao, mi servirebbe aiuto
<nicotano> airliners67,  spiega il problema, chi sa ti risponde
<airliners67> Mi avvicino oggi x la prima volta a Ubuntu, è possibile utilizzare il sistema operativo senza installarlo su HD, GRAZIE
<nicotano> airliners67, certo, fai il boot col cd inserito e dal menu che appare scegli prova ubuntu senza installare
<airliners67> Allora... Scarico e masterizzo su dvd e faccio il boot in avvio di sistema???
<attempt> masterizza a 4x massimo.
<attempt> la sequenza di boot la cambi dal bios se serve.
<nicotano> basta 1 cd per l'immagine iso
<attempt> se il primo device che legge e' il cd boota da quello.
<airliners67> Da una partizzione non è possibile avviarlo??
<airliners67> Partizione...
<nicotano> airliners67, se il pc boota da usb puioi usare una chiavetta
<nicotano> preparata con unetbootin. c'è anche per windows
<attempt> molto meglio la chiavetta del cd.
<airliners67> Ok, provo da chiavetta, grazie 1000 x l'aiuto, ci sentiamo presto x altre info...
<nicotano> consulta anche il wiki
<Vagabondo95> I giochi client si possono installare su ubunt o come per leopard serve un sistema operativo windows virtuale?
<enzotib> !giochi | Vagabondo95
<ubot-it> Vagabondo95: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<Vagabondo95> grazie
<NicoRotolo> salve
<NicoRotolo> WasWesITA, ciao
<mikymiky> ragazzi ho aggiornato a xubuntu 11 ed ora quando parte il pc non mi viene mostrata la schermata del boot. Lo schermo si spegne per poi partire con xubuntu
<mikymiky> come risolvo?
<PaoloRotolo> mikymiky, ciao
<PaoloRotolo> mikymiky, hai anche Windows installato sul pc?
<jester-> mikymiky: cosa intendi per scherfmata di boot
<mikymiky> si, in pratica quando si spegne il pc se faccio freccia in giù e invio parte windows
<jester-> schermata*
<PaoloRotolo> il grub credo
<mikymiky> in praticca nn viene visualizzata la schermata ma il boot c'è
<jester-> mikymiky: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<mikymiky> si
<jester-> mikymiky: come si chiama l'editor di xfce
<mikymiky> come si vede?
<jester-> mikymiky: va bè apri un terminale
<mikymiky> versione 4.8
<NicoRotolo> jester-, io uso xubuntu
<NicoRotolo> jester-, si chiama mouse pad
<jester-> mikymiky: sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<jester-> mikymiky: cerca questa riga: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 falla diventare #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<mikymiky> non è lo stesso?
<mikymiky> ho trovato la riga
<jester-> mikymiky: cerca questa riga: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 falla diventare #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<mikymiky> c'è già il #
<jester-> mikymiky: allora chiudi
<leopesto_studio> ciao ragazzi
<mikymiky> fatto
<jester-> mikymiky: spe copia e incolla il file su oastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leopesto_studio> l'hd mi si é mezzo fottuto, mi da tutti i filesystem (ext4 e una partizione da 50Gb in fat32 o ntfs, non ricordo) come sconosciuti
<jester-> leopesto_studio: adesso che sono finite le scuole studi?
<leopesto_studio> che posso fare, mi piacerebbe recuperare tutti i file se possibile
<leopesto_studio> jester-, per studio intendo il pc che sta nello studio, che altro non é che il fisso di mia madre :)
<leopesto_studio> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> leopesto_studio: prova a fare un fsck a tutte le partizioni
<leopesto_studio> http://imagebin.org/161044
<mikymiky> fatto il file l'ho chiamato mikymiky
<jester-> mikymiky: devi fare un copia incolla del contenuto di /etc/default/grub
<mikymiky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636940/
<jester-> !paste | mikymiky
<ubot-it> mikymiky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mikymiky: sudo update-grub
<mikymiky> fatto
<jester-> mikymiky: prova a riavviare
<mikymiky> ok provo
<mikymiky> se funziona grazie mille
<jester-> mikymiky: non è che hai pacioccato dalle parti di /etc/grub.d/ per caso?
<leopesto_studio> fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<leopesto_studio> (sta ancora andando...)
<mikymiky> non ho risolto
<mikymiky> jester, in pratica anche quando riavvio non leggo più le scrite e il monitor dice input not supported
<jester-> mikymiky: non è che hai pacioccato dalle parti di /etc/grub.d/ per caso?
<mikymiky> non ho fatto nulla dopo avar aggiornato in automatico
<jester-> mikymiky: quanti pollici il monitor
<mikymiky> mi sa 19
<jester-> mikymiky: sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<_Crow_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu
<mikymiky> fatto
<_Crow_> amsn va in crash
<_Crow_> amsn
<_Crow_> X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<_Crow_>   Major opcode of failed request:  14 (X_GetGeometry)
<FloodBotIt1> _Crow_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> mikymiky: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480   falla  GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<jester-> mikymiky: salva a ridai sudo update-grub
<jester-> _Crow_:  amsn installato da repo?
<mikymiky> ok ho fatto
<mikymiky> riprovo a riavviare?
<_Crow_> si jester-
<jester-> mikymiky: sudo update-grub
<jester-> _Crow_: prova a rinominare la cartella nascosta nella home .amsn
<mikymiky> ma qui GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 il "#" lo dovevo togliere?
<jester-> mikymiky: si
<mikymiky> ok
<jester-> o non la legge come comando
<jester-> mikymiky: e sempre update-grub dopo
<_Crow_> niente da fare jester- appena sta per effettuare l'accesso si chiude amsn
<mikymiky> ok ora riavvio?
<jester-> mikymiky: yess
<mikymiky> ok speriamo bene :-)
<jester-> _Crow_:  rinominata la cartella .amsn?
<_Crow_> si in .amsn1
<_Crow_> ho fatto
<_Crow_> infatti le impostazioni erano sparite
<jester-> _Crow_:  prova a riavviare che magari c'era il processo aperto
<_Crow_> ok
<mikymiky> jester, grazie mille funziona!
<mikymiky> nn è che per caso era il cd di un gioco che dava problemi quando facevo l'aggiornamento del grup?
<mikymiky> cmq ora tutto ok grazie!
<_Crow_> jester-: sul forum di ubuntu ho letto che debo togliere la linea wins da hosts del file nsswitch.conf
<_Crow_> ma io non ho questa voce
<jester-> _Crow_: boh a me funzica normale. prova con un sudo apt-get install--reinstall amsn
<_Crow_> provo riavviando che succede visto che in questi giorni sto provando l'ibernazione come va
<jester-> _Crow_: prova anche da gnome senza effetti
<esulu> we
<fabioxmz> ciao ragazzi
<fabioxmz> vi devo chiedere una mano
<fabioxmz> c'è qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare???
<d4vey> fabioxmz, tu chiedi! Poi vediamo... ;)
<fabioxmz> Ho fatto partire backbox con una usb ma non capisco una cosa, io lo vorrei utilizzarlo senza installarlo sull'hd esterno, ma ho visto che i file sistem e la cartella desktop ecc. sono in quello esterno, è normale che me lorilevi così ( file sistem>data>media(che è il mio hd) o mi ha messo i file nel hd esterno dalla usb senza chiedermi nulla?
<d4vey> fabioxmz, sarò io ad aver problemi, ma non ho capito.... cosa vorresti fare tu?
<fabioxmz> ho fatto partire backbox dalla usb ma non ho capito perchè i file sistem è come se mi dicesse che sono nell'HD esterno, è normale?
<fabioxmz> E poi vorrei chiedervi se è possibile installare sull'usb
<d4vey> per hd esterno intendi la penna usb?
<fabioxmz> Lo intendo che ho un hd esterno
<fabioxmz> *no
<fabioxmz> e mi rileva come se i fali fossero' li' al posto della usb
<fabioxmz> *file
<fratta> ciao ragazzi ho un problema audio-video (banshee-youtube) che ho segnalato quì http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,470010.0.html potete darmi una mano?!
<d4vey> quindi tu metti hd esterno e usb collegati al pc e lo avvii... giusto?
<fabioxmz> scusa ma penso di aver trovato una soluzione, ti dico dopo se va bene, posso installarlo sull'usb
<fabioxmz> ?
<d4vey> si! ammesso che ci stia...
<fabioxmz> Ha 16 gb
<fabioxmz> penso proprio di si
<fabioxmz> ti faccio sapere dopo se ci sono riuscito e vede se riesco a venire a capo di questo enigma
<fabioxmz> ciao
<d4vey> O.o ... ok
<fratta> ciao ragazzi ho un problema audio-video (banshee-youtube) che ho segnalato quì http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,470010.0.html potete darmi una mano?!
<Matt_91> salve, esportando i documenti odt da libreoffice in pdf il risultato non sempre è soddisfaciente, una volta con openoffice mi ricordo che si poteva "stampare su file" non è possibile su libreoffice?
 * nicotano saluta
<varo> Matt_91: la stampa sul file penso dipenda dalla libreria per la stampa non da libreoffice
<varo> Matt_91: ti funziona solo se cups ha installato anche le librerie che supportano la stampa su file, "pdf cups" tra i pacchetti
<fabio953> help me
<fabio953> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<nicotano> !qualcuno | fabio953
<ubot-it> fabio953: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !qualcuno | fabio953
<Matt_91> jester-: mi sipiace ma ha vinto nicotano :D
<nicotano> :)
<jester-> hihih
<fabio953> vorrei caricare ubuntu su di un portatile
<nicotano> fabio953, hai il CD ?
<doc54> ciao, appena arrivato... salute a tutti
<fabio953> ho un portatile da cui sto scrivendo che funziona
<Matt_91> varo: quindi secondo te non c'entra libreoffice ma la librerie per l'esportazione... ummm in effetti se stampo su carta il risultato è giusto
<fabio953> ma non so come scaricare
<fabio953> e soprattutto cosa scaricare
<nicotano> Matt_91, se stai usando libreoffice 3.4 ci sono bug per stampa su file
<nicotano> fabio953, quanta ram ?
<Matt_91> nicotano: 3.3.2
<jester-> nicotano: ecco perchè hanno segato oo
<jester-> andava quasi bene
<nicotano> Matt_91,  dovresti cercare in rete io ho letto su usenet di bug su 3.4 ma forse c'è anche per 3.3
<fabio953> è un acer aspire 5920g
<nicotano> fabio953, quanta ram ?
<fabio953> penso 2 Mb
<nicotano> fabio953,  sarà 2GB
<fabio953> ma win si è piantato e non va più
<fabio953> vorrei ripartire con ubuntu
<nicotano> vai qui e scarica l'immagine iso di ubuntu 11.04 Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<varo> Matt_91: nicotano è passato sopra... anche se hai il pacchetto per stampa su file se c'è un bu c'è poco da fare
<fabio953> ma come faccio a scaricare un mini so che mi da la possibilità di almeno fare boot con al ret
<nicotano> fabio953, devi scaricare un file iso masterizzare un CD o fare una chuiavetta USB e poi bootare il pc
<fabio953> si si
<fabio953> la chiavetta
<nicotano> ti serve unetbootin che gira anche su windows
<fabio953> come faccio a fare una chiavetta usb
<fabio953> con unetbootin
<nicotano> fabio953, cerca unetbootin e tropvi anche le istruzioni, in pratica ti scarica la iso e ti prepara la key
<fabio953> ok
<fabio953> ci provo
<attempt> fa' tutto lui
<fabio953> grazie
<fabio953> nicotamo
<FloodBotIt1> fabio953: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nicotano> ;)
<fabio953> scusate
<varo> cmq, devo riparare un initrd che non mi fa il boot, dopo l'installazione del driver fglrx fa il boot ma lo schermo diventa nero e risponde solo al comando CTRL+ALT+CANC
<jester-> varo: cosa centra initrd
<jester-> varo: disinstalla l'ati esterno che non va bene
<varo> jester-: il problema è che non riesco più a caricare il Sistema Operativo
<varo> jester-: e penso sia l'initrd perché lo stesso kernel prima andava
<jester-> varo: usa moalità ripsirstino
<jester-> varo: centra un tubo l'init, è il driver ati che hai installato o malfattore
<varo> jester-: però non ho la possibilità di selezionare i kernel... immagino c'è una combinazione di tasti.. adesso la cerco.. grazie mille
<jester-> varo: tieni premuto shfit al boot
<varo> jester-: ok, vado a provare
<Matt_91> si imparano sempre cose nuove, lo shift al boot quella di oggi :D
<orio> hello
<rousseau> sera
<rousseau> ho un piccolo problema con il wifi (broadcom)
<orio> a chi posso chiedere info?
<rousseau> praticamente ogni volta che scollego l'alimentazione
<rousseau> si scollega dalla rete wifi
<rousseau> è una cosa abbastanza sistematica
<jester-> rousseau: lo hai installato il firmware da driver esterni?
<rousseau> era pacchettizzato
<jester-> rousseau: cioè?
<orio> ah ecco devo fare direttamente la domanda? ok, allora: ho un mini netbook WMT ARM che tipo di ubuntu mi consigliate di installare?
<rousseau> mi sa che il pacchetto ha scaricato
<rousseau> il firmware dal sito broadcom
<jester-> rousseau: vai in amministrazione/drive aggiuntivi e fai da li
<jester-> orio: dipende dalle caratteristiche
<jester-> orio: quanta ram che cpu quanto di hd
<orio> allora è un "WMT,ARM-WM8505" con preistallato "Windows CE version 6.00 (build 3122)
<jester-> orio: ok ma che hw ha il pc
<orio> scusa ma sono poco esperto, cos'è hw?
<jester-> orio: hw = hardware
<orio> ah...ok allora incollo la scheda tecnica asp
<orio> no, troppo lunga cque ha 3 usb 2.o un flash disk da 2 giga, è wifi....cque volevo provare ad usare ubuntu facendolo girare direttamente da una pennetta, si può?
<jester-> orio: certo che si puo http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<jester-> !usb | orio
<ubot-it> orio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<orio> così facendo rischio di sovrascrivere windows ce?
<jester-> orio: anche http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> orio: se fai l penna della live non sovrascrivi nulla
<orio> un ultima domanda... vorrei provare ubuntu perchè adesso, inserendo una internetkey della vodafone, nn la vede proprio, quindi ubuntu la vedrebbe?
<roby_> ma sicuri che sia un netbook e non un pocket pc ?
<orio> si, credo un pocket pc detto anche smartbook o anche netbook
<roby_> ma riesci ad accedere al bios ?
<orio> ha uno schermo piccolino
<roby_> peer avviare da chiavetta ?
<orio> aspè che cerco la release sul web
<orio> ecco, se avete un po di tempo questo è il link:http://forum.pocketpcitalia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=37258
<orio> qualcuno ha avuto modo di leggere?
<roby_> infatti,io non so aiutari orio
<orio> no, ma mi dicevano che siccome linux gira sui processori arm, con ubuntu avrei potuto fare una prova
<Arkyos> come abilitare le porte usb?
<orio> però vedo ke ci sono tanti tipi quindi chiedevo quale fosse per voi piu adatto al mio caso
<orio> ossia, ditemi se sbaglio, avevo pensato di copiare l'eseguibile di ubuntu su di una pennetta... farlo partire e poi inserire la internetkey sperando che la "veda"....è un'idea corretta?
<orio> pronto? nn c'è più nessuno?
<orio> salve, ho un pocket-pc ARM con winCE 6.0 preistallato. Non funziona nessuna internetkey. Che tipo di ubuntu mi conviene provare facendolo girare da una kiavetta?
<orio> c'è nessuno?
<orio> salve, posso fare una domanda?
<bunga> Salve!
<bunga> una questione di vita o di morte... mi manca un plugin per vedere un video ma non mi da indicazione alcuna su quale sia il plugin mancante.... help!!!
<bunga> http://www.tg2.rai.it/dl/tg2/Page-51fc176a-1c60-4232-a024-732f3ba3f42a.html
<bunga> mi dice solo che mi manca il plugin
<bunga> AIUTO
<bunga> natty warhal
<bunga> A i u t o
<bunga> kasjfkadsfjadsfadsjkladskladsjlfaj
<bunga> c'è nessuno?
<bunga> quando servite non ci siete mai!! Ve possino tutti!
<peppe84> ti serve silverlight. auguri! manco io lo vedo comunque...
<bunga> ecco
<bunga> e ora ? peppe84  sono nella cacca
<bunga> uff
<peppe84> la rai è problematica. fai una piccola ricerca su gugol e vedrai. io è da mesi che guardo la rai da youtube e quindi non so come stanno messi in questo momento
<bunga> gugol?
<bunga> O___O
<bunga> capito
<bunga> grazie lo stesso
<carlo> salve
<carlo> ho un problema
<carlo> a chi posso chiedere informazioni?
<enzotib> !chiedi | carlo
<ubot-it> carlo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<carlo> ok
<carlo> ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 sul mio HP compaq 6720s .. tutto ok ma quando provo a installare il firmware 43b mi da errore e il wifi broadcom 4312 non funziona
<chogori> buonasera a tutti, qualcuno di voi ha praticità con VirtualBox OSE?
<peppe84> carlo, ho il 6735s. i driver wifi sono già presenti su cd e uso la senza fili "from the start". "mi da errore" che errore di preciso?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | chogori
<ubot-it> chogori: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<chogori> Mi restituisce inesorabilmente l'errore "apertura sessione non riuscita" e, successivamente, Kernel driver not instaled (rc=-1908)
<enzotib> chogori: quando dà questo errore?
<chogori> appena tento di lanciare la macchina virtuale
<carlo> famiglia@famiglia-HP-Compaq-6720s:~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer [sudo] password for famiglia:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto b43-fwcutter è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:   firmware-b43-installer 0 aggiornati, 1 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. 1 non c
<enzotib> !pastebin | carlo
<ubot-it> carlo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carlo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637065/
<peppe84> carlo, posta lspci
<carlo> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<bobbybong> carlo hai provato ad installare anche firmware-b43-installer?
<carlo> come faccio?
<peppe84> anche per me BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install  firmware-b43-installer
<carlo> provo
<bobbybong> poi riavvia
<peppe84> carlo, cerca e installa il pacchetto contenuto nel cd di ubuntu (scusa ma non mi ricordo come si chiama in questo momento)
<peppe84> bobbybong, è quello di cui sto parlando, per curiosità?
<carlo> @bobbybong http://paste.ubuntu.com/637068/
<ubottu-it> carlo: Error: "bobbybong" is not a valid command.
<carlo> ricevo errore
<carlo> nessuna soluzione?
<bobbybong> togli il legacy
<carlo> help
<carlo> bobby bong e peppe 84 mi riuscite ad aiutare
<bobbybong> carlo apri synaptic il gestore dei pacchetti e lo disinstalli
<carlo> cosa disinstallo
<carlo> ?
<bobbybong> firmware-b43legacy-installer
<bobbybong> e installi firmware-b43-installer
<carlo> rimuovo o rimuovo completamente?
<bobbybong> completamente
<carlo> E: firmware-b43-installer: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<carlo> mi da errore
<bobbybong> ho capito
<carlo> come faccio
<bobbybong> hai fatto troppe minchiate prima non so
<carlo> se reinstallo dovrebbe funzionare??
<carlo> formatto e reinstallo ubuntu!
<attempt> carlo prova sudo dpkg --configure -a
<attempt> metti in paste
<carlo> metti in paste ???
<peppe84> carlo, su http://paste.ubuntu.com
<carlo> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<peppe84> serve per non intasare il canale con messaggi lunghi
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bobbybong> carlo, chiudi synaptic
<peppe84> carlo, chiudi synaptic o software center ovviamente
<attempt> carlo ecco
<carlo> ok
<carlo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637076/
<attempt> apri synaptic cerchi broadcom e disinstalli qualsiasi pacchetto tu abbia messo per quei driver. se installato.
<carlo> fatto
<attempt> chiudi synaptic
<attempt> apri terminale e dai sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer  per sicurezza
<carlo> fatto
<attempt> da qualche parte nel menu di ubuntu hai la voce hardware driver
<attempt> o driver hardware non ricordo
<carlo> driver aggiuntivi?
<attempt> apri quel programma che ti cerca i driver aggiuntivi
<attempt> si
<attempt> vedrai che ti indica dei driver da attivare per broadcom. attivi quelli consigliati da lui.
<attempt> li scarica e li installa.
<carlo> mi dice questo driver è installato ed è attualmente in uso ...ma il wif nn va
<carlo> rete disbilitata da switch hardware
<peppe84> carlo, stacco il cavo di rete, riavvio e provo a vedere se mi tira su le reti
<attempt> momento
<attempt> no
<peppe84> in che senso?
<attempt> carlo devo avere un tasto funzione da qualche parte per attivare il wifi
<carlo> si ed è acceso
<attempt> oppure un tasto apposta di solito vicino il touchpad davanti al pc.
<peppe84> carlo, acceso blu o arancione (arancione è spento)?
<carlo> acceso è blu
<peppe84> ok allora la scheda è accesa
<carlo> quindi dovrei scollegare il cavo ethernet?
<peppe84> in teoria dovresti già vedere la lista delle reti attive. ma siccome non è così e siccome hai installato sto driver da pochi minuti... consiglierei di riavviare e vedere che succede. secondo me.
<carlo> ok procedo
<carlo> ci rivediamo fra qualche minuto
<carlo_> grazie a tutti ragazzi
<carlo_> sono collegato in wifi
<carlo_> dovrei comunque installarlo il firmware 43b?
<bobbybong> no :)
<carlo_> ok
<peppe84> eh si trattava solo di questo quindi. solitamente è il menù stesso driver aggiuntivi che ti chiede il riavvio
<carlo_> grazie
<carlo_> grazie
<TifrugoNelFrigo> vorrei un esperto di network
<esulu> mi chiedo se è possibilie installare quicktime 4 su ubuntu 11.04
<esulu> ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-03
<pelletta> salve a tutti, ho appena installato kubuntu 64 bit, ho problemi con l'audio
<pelletta> il microfono proprio non funziona, in più all'avvio quando emette il suono di sistema e si aggiunge il suono di skype fa un fastidioso fruscio
<pelletta> con alsamixer ho attivato e alzato tutti i canali, ma il microfono proprio non si sente
<pelletta> su altri pc ho risolto installando il pacchetto pavucontrol, ma su questo non ha funzionato
<kuix> gente! :d
<freefly> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di installare su uno stesso PC Ubuntu e Lunbuntu. Vorrei che condividessero i dati degli utenti. Se creo 4 partizioni / (ubuntu); / (lubuntu); /home; swap mi sapete dire se ottengo lo scopo desiderato?
<kuix> ciao ragazzi :)
<kuix> un soft per benchare un hd?
<bobbybong> kuix, hdparm da terminale leggi bene il man puoi fare danni oppure HardInfo che fail bench a tutto l'hardware con interfaccia grafica
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giasin> salve a tutti , vorrei istallare ubuntu 11.04 su un eeepc con un harddisk da 4 g avviando la procedura mi dice che occorrono minimo 4.4 g e non mi fa andare avanti nell'istallazione c'è soluzione???
<jester-> giasin: usare un hd esterno
<jester-> giasin: o ripiegare su una disrtro piu magra tipo puppy
<giasin> hd esterno no, il portatile non sarebbe piu tale. Guarda puppy ho provato a istallarla non mi piace piu di tanto, e poi non sono un grande esperto ma con ubuntu mi torvo benino!!!
<jester-> giasin: se l'hd è piccolo o glieni prendi uno piu grande o ti adegui
<giasin> ma si puo effettuare un istallazione spostando alcune cartelle tipo /home  e /tmp in un altro supporto ??
<jester-> giasin: se il pc al boot vede le usb si
<giasin> quindi dovrei provare ha rifare l'istallazione con una usb inserita e poi verrò guidato per spostare le cartelle ho dovrei fare qualcosa in sede d'istallazione
<jester-> giasin: prepari le partizioni su usb che poi da intallazione maulae farai mmintare di conseguenza
<jester-> manuale*
<jester-> quella su hd interno come / sull'esterno come /home etc etc
<giasin> scusa puoi essere più chiaro , non sono molto esperto se c'è una guida online potrei dare un occhiata. Oltre a la cartella /home e /tmp quale cartelle potrei spostare???
<jester-> !partizioni | giasin
<ubot-it> giasin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<giasin> Ok ti ringrazio molto do un occhiata e vedo se riesco a risolvere !!!
<esulu> we
<NicoRotolo> salve
<esulu> ciao NicoRotolo
<NicoRotolo> ciao
<nik03> ho un dubbio , meglio ubuntu a 64 bit o a 32  ??
<nik03> nessuno ??
<esulu> !nessuno nik03
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nessuno nik03'
<esulu> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nik03> ok..
<jester-> nik03: se hai 4 gb di ram meglio la 64 se il processore la supporta
<nik03> ah ,  ho 6 di gb ram , comunque mi interessa piu che altro per usare wine ,  meglio 64 lo stesso ??
<jester-> nik03: non dovrebbe fare differenza
<nik03> ok grazie mille , dato che ci son , ho un altro dubbio , quale versione di ubuntu scelgo ?? vorrei puntare sulla piu stabile ,  non ho necessità di usare la 11.04
<jester-> nik03: la 11.04 adesso è abbastanza stabile e non vediamo richieste su particolari problemi
<nik03> ok grazie mille , ciao !!
<sante> ciao raga
<sante> nnn' c'è  nessuno??
<sante> c'è qualcuno che aiuta ?
<sante> devo istallare knoppix su hd esterno ma sono prima delle prime armi :(
<sante> qualcuno mi legge?
<sante> ciao
<sante> ciao
<sante> ripasso un'altra volta ciao raga :)
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 con una scheda video e con una scheda wifi dell'alfa
<tdk200> chi puo darmi una dritta?
<tdk200> dico da subito che non sono su linux mo
<tdk200> proprio perchè la linea wifi con l'alfa non va per niente quindi non riesco a connettermi
<tdk200> jester-:  ci sei?
<fratta> problemi riproduzione audio-video (banshee-youtube)  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,470010.0.html
<fratta> problemi riproduzione audio-video (banshee-youtube)  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,470010.0.html
<fratta> problemi riproduzione audio-video (banshee-youtube)  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,470010.0.html
<nicotano> salve
<tdk200> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao tdk200
<tdk200> come va?
<tdk200> sto cercando di trovare una soluzione al mio problema con ubuntu, sai fare qualcosa tu??
<nicotano> quale problema?
<tdk200> [14:24] <tdk200> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 con una scheda video e con una scheda wifi dell'alfa
<nicotano> scheda video che fa? non imposta risoluzione?
<tdk200> aspè
<tdk200> no ho messo compiz la barra sopra si è tutta tip graffiata
<tdk200> we ci sentiamo dopo che devo fare un'operazione con un cell
<tdk200> chai
<lele_> salve a tutti ho installato lìultima release di ubuntu ma non visualizzo il menu principale in alto a sx e anche con alt+F1 qualcuno può aiutarmi???? in modalità grafica provvisoria invece riesco a vederlo
<nicotano> lele_, se al login scegli avvia ubuntu classico senza effetti lo vedi il menu?
<lele_> nico muchas gracias ;)
<lele_> provo passo dopo per ringraziarti.
<nicotano> lele_, dovresti vederlo, è nella nuova interfaccia unity che ha la barra laterale che non c'è il menu
<lele_> nella barra laterale non c'è
<lele_> sono entrato come UBUNTU
<lele_> adesso provo ad entrare senza effetti
<nicotano> lele_, con unity non c'è menu
<lele_> altra cosa approfitto ma sempre se ti và
<lele_> scheda ati radeon se installo drivers del proprietario la scheda impazzisce e sfarfalla e vedo pixel bianchi
<lele_> e per avviare ubuntu devo sempre staccare l'alimentazione parte solo con la batteria.
<nicotano> lele_, usa i driver di default e avvia ubuntu gnome classixo senza effetti vedrai che funge
<lele_> nicotano........ricorderò questo nome grazie ;)
<nicotano> :)
<pelletta> salve ragazzi, sto usando kubuntu11.04 64 bit, è possibile rimuovere pulse e mettere alsa al suo posto?
<Duke_> ciao! c'è nessuno?
<nicotano> !nessuno | Duke_
<ubot-it> Duke_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Duke_> sto cercando un programmatore PHP/MyQL con esperienza in struttura MVC, per grosso progetto web app
<nicotano> !chat ! Duke_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ! Duke_'
<nicotano> !chat | Duke_
<ubot-it> Duke_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Duke_> c'è un canale di soli devs ?
<tdk200> wewe
<tdk200> ragazzi nessuno mi può aiutare con questo problema della rete wifi con alfa??ù
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<tdk200> grazie
<tdk200> bobbybong:
<fister59> giorno
<fister59> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<nicotano> !qualcuno |  fister59
<ubot-it> fister59: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fister59> azie :)
<fister59> allora siccome sto cominciando ora a usare linux
<fister59> non so nemmeno come usare il terminal
<fister59> per risalire all'unita sdc2 :(
<fister59> vorrei poterci mettere linux da li o knoppix o debian pero' sto messo malissimo :(
<nicotano> fister59, vuoi creare una chiavetta usb?
<fister59> un hdd usb
<jester-> fister59: che c'azzecchiamo noi di ubuntu con knoppix o debian?
<nicotano> !installazione | fister59
<ubot-it> fister59: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fister59> linux almeno nei comandi base ci si rassomiglia e non so cosa fare per altre distro o info ^_^
<nicotano> fister59, segui la guida all'installazione c'è anche la specifica per disco usb
<fister59> azie :)
<nicotano> http://imagebin.org/161199 qualche idea del perchè si mescolano le finestre di firefox e nautilus, uso ubuntu 11.04 gnome senza effetti
<fister59> nico ci sei ancora ? pare che ce la sto' a farcela .... azie :)
<nicotano> :)
<fister59> comincio con knoppix xchè + semplice poi  se ce la faccio evolvo :p
<fister59> sto' proprio allininizio
<nicotano> bha, era meglio puppy
<fister59> non conosco :(
<fister59> so nulla di linux
<fister59> e che dopo vari scoppi di winzoz me so rotto e volevo cambiare so :)
<nicotano> fister59, a tempo perso scarica e leggi  da windows a linux di P. Attivissimo
<nicotano> http://www.attivissimo.net/other_books/w2l1/index.htm  linux da zero http://sourceforge.net/projects/dazero/files/LinuxDaZero/versione%203.3.1/LDZ-3.3.1.pdf/download
<fister59> subito :)
<ubuntuzero> ciao  tutti
<ubuntuzero> h un problema con chiavetta alcatel...qualcunopuo' aiutarmi?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: cioè?
<ubuntuzero> avrei bisogno dei driver per one touch x070s
<jester-> ubuntuzero: non ci sono dentro alla key?
<ubuntuzero> no
<ubuntuzero> quandola collego vado a fortuna
<ubuntuzero>  volt la rileva dopo 10 15 mn
<ubuntuzero> spesso non la rileva proprio
<jester-> ubuntuzero: spe
<ubuntuzero> su xp funziona benissimo
<ubuntuzero> ok grazie in anticipo
<jester-> ubuntuzero: sigh non trovo piu l'appunto di come caricare u driver con i codici usb
<ubuntuzero> mnnaggia
<ubuntuzero> saro' costrettoa ritornare a xp se non trovo il driver
<ubuntuzero> nessuno riese ad aiutarmi con chiavetta alcatel?????? x favore
<Holden> ubuntuzero, google? forum? wiki?
<ubuntuzero> holden...ho provto ma nulla
<ubuntuzero> uso ubuntu splndidamente ma solo da 10 gg!!!!!
<Holden> ubuntuzero, lsusb che id riporta per la periferica?
<ubuntuzero> perdonami ma cos'e' lsubs?
<Holden> ubuntuzero, apri un terminale
<ubuntuzero> fatto
<Holden> lancia il comando   lsusb
<Holden> metti su pastebin quello che è venuto fuori
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntuzero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637546/
<ubuntuzero> holden...credo di aver fatto benepaste
<Holden> si perfetto
<Holden> ubuntuzero, cerca "1bbb:0000 ubuntu" su google
<Holden> vedi se trovi qualcosa di utile
<ubuntuzero> holden credohe siafattibile
<jester-> ubuntuzero: fai una prova
<ubuntuzero> non oglio farti perdere tempo
<jester-> ubuntuzero: al boot se non la vede da terminale dai
<ubuntuzero> ma sono  a zero
<jester-> sudo modprobe -r usbserial
<jester-> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1bbb product=0x0000
<ubuntuzero> avrei bisogno di essere seguito passo passo
<esulu> jester-: scusami come che si chiama quel programma per masterizzare che non sia brasereo che mi sfugge il nome please?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: se risolve si penserà di fare una cosa stabile
<Holden> k3b
<esulu> grazie Holden
<jester-> esulu: k3b?
<esulu> si campione
<esulu> thanks
<ubuntuzero> jester mi aiuti ad installarlda zero x favore?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: mica è un'installazione
<jester-> ubuntuzero: sono due comandi da dare nel terminale
<ubuntuzero> jester: http://www.tuxmind.org/2009/04/16/alcatel-x200-funziona-non-sono-un-pirla/
<ubuntuzero> credo che la souzione si qui
<ubuntuzero> ma non ci capisco quai niente
<jester-> ubuntuzero: prima di tribolare con scritp & co prova da terminale che se funza poi si fa
<jester-> ubuntuzero: sudo modprobe -r usbserial
<ubuntuzero> FATAL: Module usbserial is in use
<jester-> ubuntuzero:  se stai usando la key si
<jester-> ubuntuzero: di solito avvii con la key attaccata?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: ??
<Elzaralian> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei un problema con l'installazione dei driver wireless per aircrack-ng, posso chiedere qui?
<jester1-> Elzaralian: non si fa assistenza per craccaggi vari, comunque c'è la doc sul sito aircrack
<Elzaralian> Ok... ma la mia scheda non è delle più comuni!
<jester-> Elzaralian: se ci sono i driver sul sito aircrack li trovi
<Elzaralian> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211 qui dovrebbero esserci i miei
<Elzaralian> Lo ha detto proprio il sito
<Elzaralian> Il mio chipset è proprio BCM43225 ma seguendo le istruzioni continua a utilizzare il driver wl
<gabros> Salve a tutti
<gabros> avrei bisogno di aiuto su ubuntu 11.04
 * nicotano  saluta
<ubuntuzero> jester cisei?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: eh
<jester-> ubuntuzero: alura?
<ubuntuzero> scusa per prima ma siera disconnessa la chiavetta
<ubuntuzero> dicevo si sto usando lachiavetta ora
<jester-> ubuntuzero: di solito avvii con la chiavetta collegata?
<ubuntuzero> no
<jester-> ubuntuzero: hai fatto qualcosa da quel link?
<ubuntuzero> ma ho provato pure a farlo
<ubuntuzero> no
<ubuntuzero> non ci capisco molto
<jester-> ubuntuzero:  i casi sono 2
<jester-> ubuntuzero: o fai mano col driver al momento in cui attacchi la chiavetta o si mette la stringa in /etrc/modules ma presuppone che avvii con la key attaccata
<ubuntuzero> dici a mano ogni volta che la uso?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: eh
<jester-> ubuntuzero: se la attacchi col pc gia acceso
<ubuntuzero> se non e' complicato non ho problemi a farlo oni volta
<jester-> ubuntuzero: scrivi il comando in un file.txt che poi copi e incolli nel terminale
<jester-> ubuntuzero: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1bbb product=0x0000
<jester-> subito dopo aver attaccato la penna
<jester-> o due secondi prima
<ubuntuzero> fatto
<jester-> ubuntuzero: anche il workaround da quel sito presuppone che sia collegata al boot
<ubuntuzero> workaround?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: = aggirare il problema
<ubuntuzero> quindi ricapitolo
<ubuntuzero> accendo pc
<ubuntuzero> attacco chiavetta
<ubuntuzero> e subito dopo eseguo omando
<ubuntuzero> giusto?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: oppure
<jester-> ubuntuzero: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<jester-> ubuntuzero: aggiungi: usbserial vendor=0x1bbb product=0x0000
<jester-> ubuntuzero: se avvii con la penna attaccata da da solo
<ubuntuzero> il risultato e' identico?
<jester-> ubuntuzero: nel caso che la colleghi dopo e non la rileva subito darai il comando nel terminale
<jester-> ubuntuzero: l'effetto è identico
<ubuntuzero> ok provo subito...cia e grazie mille jeste!
<ubuntuzero> ciao
<fasix> buon pomeriggio ... ho un problema con "munin" ... non riesco a farlo funzionare
<fasix> help me please
<jester-> fasix: che sarebbe?
<fasix> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Munin
<fasix> jester-: visto?
<jester-> fasix: visto ma mai usato
<fasix> grazie jester-
<jester-> fasix: controlla bene i passi che di solito si canna qualcosa
<fasix> e si ...
<fasix> una cosa: "Per ragioni di sicurezza la cartella /var/www/munin dovrebbe essere protetta mediante autenticazione. " questo cosa significa?
<jester-> fasix: che sia una cartella con pass ma non so come si faccia
<fasix> jester-: cartella con password ? ed a che serve?
<jester-> fasix: che per accedere ti chiede una pass
<jester-> fasix: lascia perdere la protezionem fai funzare il server poi ci oensi
<fasix> da htop sul server vedo che ogni tot minuti il munin gira, penso per creare i grafici. ma se provo ad accedere dal browser ... nn vedo nulla
<jester-> fasix: ma c'è una pagina da aprire col browser?
<fasix> yes
<fasix> IP_server/munin
<jester-> il path è giusto?
<fasix> quale?
<jester-> e cosa c'è dentro a /var/www/munin
<fasix> jester-: 2 secondi ... ho dato un autoremove --purge :D
<jester-> fasix: perchè non apache?
<fasix> cosa?
<jester-> server web
<jester-> invece del munin
<fasix> jester-:
<fasix> scusa ma non sto capendo
<jester-> munin a che ti serve
<fasix> per controllare il mio server
<fasix> jester-:  allora ho reinstallato tutto ... ora ho mosso la cartella nella mia cartella di apache2   .... dal browser vedo la cartella... ma non il contenuto... why ?
<fasix> sto seguendo questa guida, http://linhost.info/2010/06/install-munin-in-five-minutes-on-ubuntu-10-04/  ... ma al posto di lighttpd sto usando apache2
<fasix> e la mia cartella WWW sta in "/home/fasix/html/"
<kuix> ola gente :)
<pino> ho un problema con il download dei pacchetti, qualsiasi tipo come posso risolvere
<jester-> pino: cioè?
<pino> il download ad un certo punto si interrompe a causa di alcuni problemi
<jester-> pino: download de che
<jester-> pino: con apt-get o altro
<pino> ho pure riformattato e mi da problemi per qualsiasi cosa
<jester-> pino: non si riesce a capire che tipo di download ti da problemi
<pino> tutti
<jester-> pino: non è che hai abilitato un proxy di rete per caso?
<pino> non so
<jester-> pino: sudo apt-get update cosa fa
<pino> ok
<pino> mi dice che è impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice
<pino> da diversi errori
<enzotib> !pastebin | pino
<ubot-it> pino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pas> salve .. ho problemi con l'audio hdmi ... come devo fare
<pino> ok
<pino> pino@pino-laptop:~/Scrivania$ sudo apt-get update
<pino> [sudo] password for pino:
<pino> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
<pino> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg
<pino> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Translation-it
<pino> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Translation-it
<FloodBotIt1> pino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pas> non c'è nessuno stasera
<pino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637611/
<pino> minchia che casino che ho fatto....sorry
<bobbybong> pino vecchiotta la tua ubuntu
<jester-> pino: ancora a jaunty?
<jester-> pino: vai in amminstrazione/proxy di rete e se è abilitato segalo
<pino> ok
<pino> scusa amministrazione dove?
<jester-> pino: hai gnome?
<pino> xfce
<jester-> pino: non conosco xfce ma vedi un po in amministrtazione di sistema
<pas> salve .. ho problemi con l'audio hdmi ...qualcuno mi può aiutare
<pino> boh non trovo nulla
<jester-> pino: ls /etc/apt/apt.conf
<jester-> pino: e pure env | grep -i proxy
<bobbybong> pino, mi sa che il supporto a jaunty è terminato
<jester-> facile che si
<bobbybong> 18 mesi da aprile 2009
<jester-> pino: vacci sopra con la natty
<pino> come
<pino> mi dice no such file or directory
<jester-> pino: te lo chiede l'installer se vuoi aggironare e conservare i dati
<pino> no
<jester-> pino: oppure fai partzionamento manuale, vai sulla partizione ubuntu, modifica, usare come ext4 ( se hai gia ext4) montare come / non formattare
<jester-> pino: cosi sostituisce il sistema e non sega i dati
<jester-> pino: o magari hai pure la home separata
<pino> no
<pino> ho gia formattatto ma non cambia nulla
<jester-> pino: ma hai rmesso jaunty
<pino> no
<jester-> pino: come no,  da apt-get update si vede che hai i repo di jaunty
<pino> boh allora non ci sto a capire na sega
<jester-> pino: non è che se installi natty si mette i repo di jaunty
<jester-> !natty
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> pino: pia la iso da li
<fasix> jester-:  ti ricordi ... parlavamo di "munin" ti ricordi?
<jester-> fasix: yess
<fasix> http://fasix.homedns.org:9876/
<fasix> ci sono tante jpg
<fasix> tralasciale
<fasix> vai in fondo ....
<fasix> c'e' la cartella munin
<fasix> aprila, please
<jester-> fasix: se ci metti dei files?
<fasix> ci sono dei file
<jester-> fasix: con permessi?
<fasix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637618/
<fasix> ecco qua
<fasix> seguendo questa guida : http://linhost.info/2010/06/install-munin-in-five-minutes-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<fasix> ho dato "chown munin:munin -R /home/fasix/html/munin/"
<jester-> fasix: vedo che è apache che gurada
<jester-> guarda*
<fasix> cosa?
<jester-> le cartelle dovfrebbero avere 755
<jester-> fasix: Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at fasix.homedns.org Port 9876
<fasix> jester-:  mi sono perso... scusa ... ridimmi
<fasix> please
<jester-> http://fasix.homedns.org:9876/
<jester-> dento alla cartella munin cosa vedi
<fasix> nulla
<jester-> io vedo
<jester-> Not Found
<jester-> The requested URL /munin/ was not found on this server.
<jester-> Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at fasix.homedns.org Port 9876
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fasix> ah si ... anche io.
<fasix> quindi?
<pino> cosa cambia se prendo kubuntu
<jester-> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-monitoring-a-server-with-munin
<jester-> pino: cambia l'ambiente grafico
<jester-> il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<pino> ma è piu leggero?
<jester-> pino: uno vale l'altro
<jester-> pino: xfce è un po piu leggero
<jester-> pino: ma prenderi gnome
<jester-> prenderei
<pino> e mi sa che usavo xfce in xubuntu propio perchè piu leggero
<fasix> jester-: guida già aperta ...grazie
<pino> questa sarebbe l'ultima versione
<fasix> dove devo leggere?
<jester-> pino: la 11.04 natty è ultima versione
<pino> si appunto
<jester-> fasix: controlla se hai scritto giusto i files
<pino> stavo propio un po in dietro l'ultima che avevo era  xubuntu 9.04 del 2009
<jester-> fasix: dovrebbe essere tutto li l'arcano
<fasix> secondo me è un problema di apache che non mi fa vedere i file dentro la cartella "munin"
<jester-> pino: in pratica è come se stessi con una tipa sugli ottanta anni
<pino> grazie
<jester-> fasix: fai la prova del 9 lancia sudo firefox
<pino> senti ma dopo dovro formattare
<fasix> il server è senza grafica
<pino> cioè mi conviene farmi il cd e riformattare'
<fasix> cmq se sul server do: "w3m 127.0.0.1/munin" stesso risultato
<jester-> pino: yess, fatti il cd della 11.04 e formatta
<jester-> fasix: o dai i 777 alla munin
<jester-> poi la risitemi
<jester-> risistemi
<fasix> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/637626/ il problema secondo me sta qua. perchè ho dato questo comando: "sudo chown munin.munin -R /home/fasix/html/munin"
<jester-> fasix: rimetti root:root
<pino> cazzo sara bello sto sistema ma se sei imbranato come me è dura
<jester-> pino: installare winzoz è ancora piu dura
<pino> a non lo voglio manco sapere
<jester-> pino: lo metti su un solo hd?
<pino> quindi puo essere che tutti i problemi che avevo era solo dovuti alla versione
<pino> si
<fasix> jester-: non cambia nulla .... ma devo restart-are apache?
<jester-> pino: allora la partizionamento scegli di usare l'intero hd
<pino> si faccio sempre cosi
<jester-> fasix: male non fa
<fasix> jester-: non cambia nulla ...
<jester-> fasix: boh
<fasix> ora ho dato "fasix:fasix"
<fasix> come la cartella "video" e non va lo stesso
<pino> speriamo che ho azzeccato iso a sto punto
<jester-> fasix: ma dovrebbe farti vedere i dati di rete li dentro o sbaglio
<fasix> si
<jester-> magari apache deve ttrabacare un po
<fasix> ma non me fa vedere neanche un png puntando direttamente
<jester-> fasix: web lo fa apache e minin monitorizza la rete
<jester-> se accedi dovresti vedere i dati
<jester-> chi accede, quante volte e palle varie
<jester-> o no
<fasix> cosa?
<jester-> fasix: minin
<jester-> munin
<jester-> non mi pare faccia il lavoro di apache
<jester-> schedula i dati di rete
<fasix> yes
<jester-> allora i file che ci metti centrano una sega
<fasix> jester-: risolto .... ma nn so il perchè .... ora me lo devi spiegare tu :D
<fasix> nn ci posso credere
<fasix>  :D
<fasix> ahhh rido per il nervoso
<jester-> fasix: cosi a capocchia'
<jester-> ?
<fasix> allora ...
<fasix> visto che avevo fatto un altra cartella a capocchia con gli stessi permessi della cartella munich e quella ma la visualizzava bene apache, ho deciso di dare i permessi 777 alla cartella munin
<fasix> e niente
<fasix> non cambiava nulla
<fasix> allora ho detto: "cp -r munin/ altro/"
<fasix> hai ancora il link jester-  per controllare tu stesso?
<jester-> fasix: CARTELLA prova?
<jester-> fasix: ma va che è apache ad accedere
<jester-> la munin contiunua a non essere riconosciuta
<fasix> e quindi? per quale cavolo di motivo?
<jester-> fasix: secondo me hai cannato quacosa configurando munin
<jester-> magari HoldenC conosce munin
<fasix> HoldenC: conosci munin ?
<HoldenC> fasix, no
<fasix> grazie lo stesso HoldenC
<fasix> jester-: ora ho rimosso completamente munin
<fasix> rifaccio tutta la guida ...
<fasix> ma la cartella la chiamo in un modo differente
<fasix> tipo "monitoring"
<StillBorn_> ciao, ho installato la 10.04, il supporto per la lingua con tastiera italiana, il problema ? che, parete del men? applicazioni rimane in inglese e d ? il problema minore, ma se cerco di fare operazioni attraverso il terminale o  synapstic non accetta la mia password mentre se installo da ubuntu software center la password viene accettata cos? come al login
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-25
<ninquitassar> ciao!
<hallino1> 'Giorno ragazzi!
<Odo> Giorno
<primo_> buongiorno,avrei bisogno di un consiglio: ho installato il metronomo Gtick su lubuntu 12.04 ma non funziona
<primo_> dice che è impossibile avviare il metronomo per via del nome del file di dispositivo audio
<primo_> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi la soluzione?grazie
<PreppyRock> buongiorno. ho installato kubuntu 12.04 da sd, mi sono accorto che se estraggo la sd il sistema non parte. avviando da sd mi chiede con quale vers. del kernel partire.... qualche indicazione?
<PreppyRock> nessuna indicazione?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Guest24957> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema con xrandr?
<DrHoffman_nana>  Spiega qual'è il problema
<Guest24957> ieri sera ho provato a cambiare le risoluzioni, solo che probabilmente sono salito troppo in alto con la frequenza. Adesso quando avvio ubuntu non posso andare oltre la pagina di login, anche se riesco a entrare nella sessione ospite (che mantiene la risoluzione vecchia). Esiste un file di configurazione che posso modificare/eliminare per ripristinare la vecchia risoluzione?
<Guest24957> Ho già provato a eliminare dalla home .profile e .config ma nulla
<glpiana> Guest24957, tramite cosa hai cambiato le risoluzioni?
<Guest24957> con xrandr perchè nel pannello arrivavo massimo a 1024x768 mentre con mandriva utilizzavo molto più alta, solo che ho messo la frequanza a 100 hz e li è saltato tutto
<glpiana> Guest24957, con xrandr come? dando il comando da terminale?
<Guest24957> si certo
<Guest24957> tuttoda terminale
<glpiana> Guest24957, dovrebbe avere effetto solo sulla sessione in corso. perchè dovrebbe mantenere la risoluzione dopo un riavvio di sessione?
<Guest24957> solo che se adesso lo faccio da riga di comando con ctrl-alt-f2 o qualsiasi altro init mi dice che il server x non è attivo (giustamente)
<glpiana> Guest24957, comuqnue se la sessione ospite funziona, resetta gnome
<DrHoffman_nana> l'opzione -d mi sembra serva a specificare il display x da usare
<Guest24957> @glpiana ho letto su internet che da ubuntu 12 in poi la risoluzione viene mantenuta
<ubottu-it> Guest24957: Error: "glpiana" is not a valid command.
<glpiana> !gnomereset | Guest24957
<ubottu-it> Guest24957: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Guest24957> ho letto su internet che da ubuntu 12 in poi la risoluzione viene mantenuta senza far nulla
<glpiana> Guest24957, che comando hai dato?
<Guest24957> allora, ho seguito questa guida http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.it/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html
<Guest24957> solo che non ho salvato nulla, poi ho scoperto che faceva tutto in automatico!
<glpiana> Guest24957, scrivi nel terminale cat /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<glpiana> dimmi se dice che il file è inesistente o se ne mostra il contenuto
<stefano_> avevo già provato a guardare,la cartella gdm non esiste più su ubuntu 12
<DrHoffman_nana> Io proverei una cosa del genere: Fai i login normalmente, poi vai su console (crtl+f1 o f2) dai il comando per cambiare risoluzione specificando il displat x da usare: una cosa del tipo: xrandr -d :0 --mode "nome modalità con la vecchi risoluzione"
<glpiana> stefano_, a meno che tu abbia installato gdm, cosa che io non posso sapere a priori :)
<DrHoffman_nana> poi rimuovi la modalità che crea problemi, sperò di essere stato chiaro
<stefano_> glpiana figurati, fino a ieri sera non lo sapevo neppure io che gdm non ci fosse più
<stefano_> drhoffman il display x sarebbe :0??
<stefano_> anche se ho paura che mi dica sempre che il server x non è avviatp
<stefano_> accendo l'altro pc e mi riconnetto da sessione ospite, così vediamo se va!
<DrHoffman_nana> teoricamente nella configurazione -d :0
<DrHoffman_nana> Oggi mi partono i messaggi a meta: teoricamente nella configurazione di default va bene "xrandr -d :0"
<DrHoffman_nana> io ho provato a fare così sul mio portatile e va
<stefano_> niente
<DrHoffman_nana> mi dici l'output?
<stefano_> allora il mode era "1152x864_120"
<stefano_> io do
<stefano_> xrandr -d :0 "1152x864_120"
<stefano_> mi esce tutto lo spiegone dei comandi di xrand
<DrHoffman_nana> prova a dare solo: xrandr -d :0
<stefano_> ok
<stefano_> no protocolo specified
<DrHoffman_nana> hai dimenticato lo switch --mode prima di ""1152x864_120" :)
<stefano_> can't open display :0
<DrHoffman_nana> prova con :1
<stefano_> can't open display 1
<stefano_> drhoffman può essere d'aiuto che quando ho aggiunto la risoluxione ho dato questo comando:
<stefano_> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1152x864_120
<DrHoffman_nana> capito
<stefano_> comunque anche solo lanciando xrandr e basta mi dice cant open display
<DrHoffman_nana> Ora prova a fare cosi: Da lightdm o gdm o quello che è. fai il login sul tuo profilo!
<stefano_> ma in modalità grafica? perchè così nonc i riesco
<DrHoffman_nana> si! Lo so che non ci riesci ma a me basta che tu abbia fatto il login, appena fatto premi ctrl + f1
<stefano_> se vuoi posso entrare nella cartella lightdm, questo si ma da riga di comando
<DrHoffman_nana> scusa intendevo ctrl + alt è f1 e va in console
<stefano_> non va, torna sulla schermata di login anche se faccio ctrl-alt-f1
<DrHoffman_nana> no! non mi sono spiegato! Allora è necessario che da modalità grafica tu faccia il login! poi una volta fatto, passi in modalità console e RIFAI il login da terminale! in pratica devi essere loggato sia in grafica che in terminale conteporaneamente
<stefano_> drhoffman il login posso farlo solo come sessione ospite, se faccio il login come utente lampeggia lo schermo e torna alla schermata iniziale di login
<glpiana> stefano_, questo qualsiasi sessione tu scelga al login del tuo utente?
<DrHoffman_nana> scusa non avevo capito questa parte
<stefano_> posso scegliere solo tra ubuntu e ubuntu 2d come mio utente, altrimenti sessione ospite
<glpiana> stefano_, e lo fa con entrambe?
<stefano_> no con sessione ospite funziona tutto
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> stefano_, parlo di login del TUO utente, quindi mi riferisco a unity e unity2d
<hallino1> Ehi glpiana tranquillo :)
<hallino1> glpiana, caffè? :P
<glpiana> !chat | hallino1
<ubottu-it> hallino1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano_> glpiana, non va con nessuno dei due!
<hallino1> glpiana, si lo so che sono in OT ;)
<stefano_> :D
<glpiana> stefano_, oki, io ti propongo, cvisto che la sessione ospite va, di resettare gnome
<stefano_> se lo resettiamo cosa perdo?
<glpiana> stefano_, se dopo il reset di gnome il problema persiste... beh... boh :) bisognerà indagare su altro
<glpiana> stefano_, le impostazioni grafiche che hai modificato e i settaggi di alcuni programmi
<glpiana> !gnomereset | stefano_
<stefano_> okok, per caso perdo le impostazioni di stampante e scanner?
<ubottu-it> stefano_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<DrHoffman_nana> Scusate l'offtopic ma cosa significa OT? (mi sento abbastanza ignorante in questo momento!)
<glpiana> stefano_, sì quelle le perdi, ma non tocchi nulla che sia al di fuori delle tue impostazioni personali, ad esempio se hai modificato dei file sotto /etc non li tocchi
<glpiana> DrHoffman_nana, ot significa offtopic :)
<stefano_> glpiana mi ricordi come rinomino da terminale?
<DrHoffman_nana> ah ok! grazie
<glpiana> stefano_, esempio: mv .gnome2 .gnome2_bak
<stefano_> okok
<glpiana> a dopo
<Serpico> ciao
<stefano_> allora sono riuscito con tutte tranne che con gconfd e gnome2_private che non esistono
<stefano_> però non parte lo stesso
<hallino1> stefano_, hai riavviato il pc?
<stefano_> riavvio??
<hallino1> stefano_, beh direi
<stefano_> ok
<stefano_> niente, non va!! :(
<stefano_> uff, mi scoccia reinstallare..
<hallino1> stefano_, sei sicuro di aver fatto davvero tutto?
<hallino1> stefano_, io seguii lo stesso consiglio di glpiana e funzionava tutto
<DrHoffman_nana> Scusate! Mi servirebbe una piccola informazione! Come faccio il backup delle chiavi private che ho in seahorse? In particolare sono 2 chiavi ssh e una chiave pgp? il comando esporta mi da solo quelle pubbliche e a me servono quelle private
<stefano_> sis fatto tutto, ho rinominato tutto.
<DrHoffman_nana> Mi servirebbe una piccola informazione! Come faccio il backup delle chiavi private che ho in seahorse? In particolare sono 2 chiavi ssh e una chiave pgp? il comando esporta mi da solo quelle pubbliche e a me servono quelle private
<Holden> DrHoffman_nana, hai provato a vedere se sono in .ssh?
<Guest63073> ragazzi vedevo questo a proposito di xrandr http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Now_automate_it_on_login
<Guest63073> anche se il file non c'è, da qui potrei resettare qualcosa?
<DrHoffman_nana> ora guardo!
<glpiana> Guest63073, il pc in questione è connesso a internet?
<Guest63073> si certo tramite ethernet
<glpiana> Guest63073, e anche se non entri in interfaccia la connessione va? controlla con un ping -c3 www.google.it
<Guest63073> funziona perfettamente, ieri sera ho anche installato vim per guardare dei file da testuale
<glpiana> Guest63073, oki, allora installa pastebinit e dimmi quando hai fatto
<Guest63073> okok
<DrHoffman_nana> Holden Grazie! Ho trovato quelle ssh, qualche suggerimento per quella pgp?
<Holden> DrHoffman_nana, credo in .gnupg o qualcosa del genere
<Guest63073> ok fatto, installato patebinit
<glpiana> Guest63073, ora torna al login e tenta il login, quando ti rispedisce indietro torna in tty e scrivi; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<glpiana> Guest63073, ti restituirà un indirizzo, copialo qui
<Guest63073> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058939/
<glpiana> Guest63073, mmm... non vedo errori. fai un'altra cosa, riavvia il pc (ctrl+alt+canc) e al menu di grub avvia la modalità ripristino
<glpiana> Guest63073, vedi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<Guest63073> glplana,  guarda la riga 305
<Guest63073> scusa 306!
<Guest63073> ok fatto per modalità ripristino
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Guest63073, sei al menu di scelta con varie opzioni?
<Guest63073> si!
<glpiana> Guest63073, elencami rapidamente quali sono che forse bisogna fargli il remount dei dischi
<fourlastor> ho notato che chiudendo la scheda di facebook (uso chrome), la temperatura del mio disco si abbassa vertiginosamente (stiamo a 40° contro i 49°), qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?
<Guest63073> resume, clean dpkg, failsfeX, fsck, grub, network, root system-summary
<Guest63073> ieri sera avevo già provao failsafeX
<glpiana> Guest63073, sotto root system summary non hai niente altro?
<Guest63073> no nulla!
<glpiana> Guest63073, e subito sopra non hai "root - root shell prompt"?
<Guest63073> si ho schiacciato root e ora sono in shell
<glpiana> di fianoc a recovery menu, in alto, tra parentesi cosa leggi?
<glpiana> filesystem state di fianco che ha?
<Guest63073> sola lettura
<glpiana> vabbè proviamo comuqnue. scrivi: su TUOUTENTE
<Guest63073> ok
<glpiana> Guest63073, mmm. spe che forse in read only non facciamo nulla. dammi un attimo
<Guest63073> ok tranqullo! (e grazie..)
<glpiana> Guest63073, mi han complicato la vita -.-
<Guest63073> eheh
<glpiana> Guest63073, scrivi exit
<Guest63073> ok
<glpiana> Guest63073, riscrivi exit e troni al menu di prima
<glpiana> *torni
<Guest63073> okok
<glpiana> Guest63073, scegli resume normal boot e dimmiq uando arrivi alla schemrata di login
<Guest63073> anche questo avevo fatto ieri sera, fa qualche scritta poi schermo nero..
<glpiana> Guest63073, perchè avevi il login automatico immagino
<Guest63073> si..mannaggia...
<glpiana> Guest63073, ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console
<Guest63073> ok
<glpiana> Guest63073, non mi interessava provar eun avvio alternativo. credevo di poter farti fare cose da recovery, ma hanno cambiato le carte
<glpiana> Guest63073, per cui fai il login testuale
<Guest63073> non va, è proprio bloccato, come ieri
<Guest63073> non passa a nessuna modalità
<glpiana> se dai ctrl+alt+canc si riavvia?
<Guest63073> no, neppure!
<glpiana> Guest63073, e ieri che hai fatto? hai resettato?
<Guest63073> si perforza, ho riavviato forzatamente..
<Guest63073> glpiana, piallo?? :(
<glpiana> brutto da dire ma... sì, resetta
<glpiana> Guest63073, poi avvia normalmente e dimmi quando arrivi al login
<Guest63073> ok
<glpiana> Guest63073, in qualche modo a sta schermata di login ci arrivi, no?
<Guest63073> ok riavviato, sono al login grafico, passo a ctrl-alt-f1?
<glpiana> sì e fai login testuale
<Guest63073> ok
<glpiana> Guest63073, dopodichè scrivi: sudo service lightdm stop
<Guest63073> ok fatto
<Guest63073> lightdm stop/waiting
<glpiana> Guest63073, ti ha ridato il prompt dopo aver detto di aver fermato (stop/waiting) lightdm?
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> scrivi: startx
<glpiana> Guest63073, si avvia o ti rimbalza?
<Guest63073> peggio, schermo nero
<glpiana> no, non è necessariamente peggio. premi ctrl+alt+f1
<Guest63073> si ci sono
<Guest63073> da no protocol specified (ho visto qualche errore sulla mancanza di modulo nvidia)
<glpiana> Guest63073, premi ctrl+c
<Guest63073> ok
<glpiana> Guest63073, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> che risponde?
<Guest63073> è in loop, non si ferma con ctl c
<glpiana> Guest63073, ctrl+alt+f2, fai login e dai il comando
<Guest63073> ok
<Guest63073> non esistente (lo sapevo già...)
<glpiana> ls -la | grep nv
<Guest63073> nulla vuoto
<Guest63073> glpiana come resttiamo lightdm?
<glpiana> Guest63073, lightdm funziona, la schermata di login ala vedi e funziona con la sessione guest
<glpiana> Guest63073, spe, ma a spazio su disco come stai messo? scrivi: df | pastebinit
<Guest63073> sono larghissimo...
<Guest63073> paste.ubuntu.com/1058977/
<Guest63073> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058977/
<glpiana> sì sì ho visto
<glpiana> Guest63073, ma dove hai letto che xrandr memorizza le risoluzioni?
<Guest63073> su internet, c'è scritto che non è più necessario memorizzarle che lo fa da solo
<glpiana> Guest63073, tu hai rinominato anche .config e .cache prima?
<Guest63073> 2) Non è stato necessario salvare la nuova modalità in /etc/gdm/Init/Default poiché la modalità era ancora presente al riavvio nelle prefernze del Monitor.
<Guest63073> .cache no, rinomino?
<glpiana> Guest63073, prova a rinominarla
<Guest63073> fatto
<Guest63073> riavvio
<glpiana> Guest63073, ora vediamo se startx è ancora in esecuzione: ps aux | grep startx
<Guest63073> scusa avevo già riavviato
<glpiana> fa nulla
<Guest63073> cmq non va
<glpiana> Guest63073, ridimmi che comando hai dato precisamente con xrandr
<Guest63073> cvt 1152 864
<Guest63073> anzi
<Guest63073> cvt 1152 864 100
<Guest63073> uff
<Guest63073> cvt 115 864 120
<glpiana> oki, ma questo è cvt e ti avrà dato un output che inizia per Modeline
<Guest63073> xrandr --newmode "1152x64_120" (e poi tutti i sync)
<Guest63073> xrandr --addmode VGA-1 1152x864_120
<Guest63073> si si
<Guest63073> è questo xrandr --newmode "1152x64_120" 176.01 1152 1240 1368 1584  864 865 868 926 -HSync +VSync
<glpiana> Guest63073, oki, un attimo che sto facendo delle prove
<glpiana> Guest63073, scusa, controlla che hai scritto: 1152x64 o x864?
<glpiana> va beh che tanto è solo il nome...
<glpiana> Guest63073, scrivi: cat .dmrc | pastebinit
<glpiana> comunque da quel che vedo qui xrandr non memorizza nulla
<glpiana> ma sto anche parlando da solo -.-
<Guest63073> scusa glpiana
<Guest63073> ero al telefono
<glpiana> :)
<Guest63073> sisi era 864!
<glpiana> <glpiana> Guest63073, scrivi: cat .dmrc | pastebinit
<Guest63073> senti ma reinstallare xorg??
<glpiana> Guest63073, xorg funziona e lo dimostra la guest session
<Guest63073> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059003
<glpiana> Guest63073, sudo ls /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/ e vedi una lista di file .drmc
<Guest63073> si
<Guest63073> 4 con guest e uno come stefano.drmc
<glpiana> Guest63073, scrivi: sudo cat /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/stefano.drmc | pastebinit
<Guest63073> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059007/
<glpiana> Guest63073, fai mente locale, cerca di ricordare cosa altro hai fatto oltre a sti settaggi, perchè ripeto xrandr da quel che vedo crea sì le modalità ma poi se le dimentica
<glpiana> non può essere un xrandr dato durante una sessione quello che ti ha portato a sto problema
<Guest63073> glpiana, sono sicuro, lo schermo è saltato già all''ultimo comandondi xrandr
<glpiana> Guest63073, vabbè proviamo a fare una cosa. che risoluzioni usavi prima di sti esperimenti, o che risouzione prende la guest session?
<Guest63073> 1024x768 60 hz
<Guest63073> te lo confermo sono in ospite ed è quella
<glpiana> Guest63073, allora da guest apri gedit
<Guest63073> ok
<glpiana> Guest63073, dentro al file ci copia queste righe http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059022/
<Guest63073> ok sarà un casino salvarlo perchè non da i permessi da ospite
<Guest63073> fatto comunque
<naxil2> ciao
<naxil2> glpiana verresti in chat nattimo?
<naxil2> !chat | naxil
<ubottu-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Guest63073, è proprio a quello che sto pensando, dove salvarlo....
<glpiana> Guest63073, hai una chiavetta usb? lo mettiamo lì
<Guest63073> ho altre partuzioni tranquillo
<glpiana> e poi lo riprendiamo dal tuo utente che può usar esudo
<Guest63073> lo chiamo xorg.conf?
<glpiana> oki, salvalo dove sai tu e dove sai accedere da terminale con nome xorg.conf
<Guest63073> il comando è
<Guest63073> sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/ ??
<glpiana> Guest63073, cp origine destinazione
<glpiana> Guest63073, sì, può andare se sei nella directory in questione
<Guest63073> ok fatto
<Guest63073> riavvio no??
<glpiana> Guest63073, non serve riavviare
<glpiana> basta che esci dalla sessione opsite e torni al login
<Guest63073> ok
<Guest63073> esce la finestra your screen graphics card and input device could not be detect correctly configure yourself
<glpiana> Guest63073, che opzioni ti da?
<Guest63073> le da ma la tastiera non va probabilmente, aspettan che riprovo
<Guest63073> confermo, non prende tastiera
<glpiana> si sarà impastato -.-
<glpiana> ctrl+alt+f1?
<Guest63073> si vede malissimo
<Guest63073> ho rimosso xorg.conf
<Guest63073> ora riavvio
<Guest63073> non c'era un modo per configuare xorg testuale??
<Guest63073> tipo
<Guest63073> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glpiana> una volta :)
<glpiana> Guest63073, ma quello che non capisco è perchè guest vada
<Guest63073> uff...
<Guest63073> infatti...
<Guest63073> senti
<Guest63073> se creiamo un altro utente?
<Guest63073> e cancello l'altro? avevo poca roba salvata..
<glpiana> era l'ultima opzione cui sarei giunto dopo il caffè :D
<glpiana> ricordati di dare al tuo utente il gruppo admin
<glpiana> controla l'utente stefano col comando id
<Guest63073> mi aiuti, così non sbaglio!
<glpiana> il tuo nuovo utente dovrà avere gli stessi gruppi
<Guest63073> lo posso chiamare sempre stefano o devo cambiare user?
<glpiana> il nome deve essere diverso
<Guest63073> ok partiamo (ma dopo lo posso cambiare??)
<Guest63073> comando?
<glpiana> spe
<glpiana> Guest63073, sudo adduser nuovoutente
<Guest63073> fatto
<Guest63073> torno al login?
<glpiana> Guest63073, no, dobbimao renderlo anche admin
<Guest63073> ok
<glpiana> Guest63073, ma prima la password: sudo passwd nuovoutente
<Guest63073> me l'ha gia chiesta! :D
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> Guest63073, sudo usermod -G sudo -a nuovoutente
<glpiana> Guest63073, adesso si chiama sudo il gruppo, non più admin
<glpiana> Guest63073, poi vai in ctrl+alt+f2 o f3 e ti logghi col nuovo utente. dai id sia di qui che di là e controlli l'output
<Guest63073> aspetta, adesso sono in f1, ho dato il comando, devo farlo anche in f2 e f3?
<Guest63073> cmq riesco a loggarmi sia in f2 che in f3
<glpiana> Guest63073, torno tra poco
<Guest63073> okok
<glpiana> Guest63073, hai controllato gli output di id? sono uguali?
<Guest63073> non capisco cosa sono gli output
<glpiana> Guest63073, output = quel che esce :)
<Guest63073> si ok ma di quale comando?
<glpiana> Guest63073, di id
<glpiana> id è un comando
<Guest63073> ah okok
<Guest63073> si sono uguali!
<glpiana> o se rpeferisci, che è più leggibile, dai il comando groups
<Guest63073> asp
<Guest63073> con groups non sono uguli con f1 o f2
<glpiana> Guest63073, elenca le differenze, io trono tra poco
<Guest63073> f1: stefano adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Guest63073> f:il primo che ti ho detto ero loggato con il vecchio utente, adesso con quello nuovo ho solo stefanoa sudo
<Guest63073> immagino dobbiamo aggiungere gli altri
<glpiana> Guest63073, strano non te li abbia messi. comquneu prima di sbatterci proverei a vedere che fa il nuovo utente in interfaccia grafica
<Guest63073> funziona benissimo!!
<glpiana> Guest63073, per cui devi tornare al login, magari dopo riavvio e vedere ancitutto se ti da la possibilità di loggarti col nuovo utente
<glpiana> ah bon, a posto :D
<glpiana> Guest63073, il comando per aggiungerti ai gruppi è genericamente sudo usermod -G gruppo -a nuovoutente
<Guest63073> da grafica mi sono anche modificato come amministratore, potrei comunque avere delle limitazioni rispetto al vecchion utente?
<Guest63073> glpiana, ma come standard a quali gruppi mi devo aggiungere?
<glpiana> Guest63073, metti quelli che differiscono dall'altro utente, per cui: adm cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<glpiana> così sei nelle stesse condizioni di prima
<glpiana> Guest63073, dopodichè ti manca solo da copiarti i file e i documenti dall'altro utente (stefano)
<Guest63073> e cancellare il vecchio utente! Ah, non ho perso la configuarzione di stampante e scanner per fortuna
<flavioMcBit> salve a tutti
<flavioMcBit> ci provo qui
<Guest63073> ascolta ho aggiunto i gruppi tramite il comando, ma se do groups sono sempre i 2 iniziali
<flavioMcBit> io sto cercando una community per Qt....
<glpiana> Guest63073, fai logout, riloggati e ridai groups
<glpiana> !chat | flavioMcBit
<ubottu-it> flavioMcBit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest63073> solo stefanoa e sudo
<flavioMcBit> scusate l'ot ma non trovo niente da solo...magari qualcuno di voi...
<flavioMcBit> grazie ubottu-it
<Guest63073> perfetto glpiana ci sono tutti, non so come ringraziarti!
<glpiana> Guest63073, :)
<glpiana> ora copia quel che serve. poi per rimuovere l'utente puoi farlo dalle impostazioni di sistema. sempre da lì potrai cambiare nome al tuo utente. ora io stacco
<glpiana> ciao
<Guest63073> grazie!! buona giornata!!
<nedu> salve
<nedu> come faccio a cambiare il mio nickname?
<hallino1> nedu, su irc?
<nedu> su xchat
<nedu> ovvero qui :)
<hallino1> nedu, /nick nome
<nedu> vediamo
<nedu> no, rimane uguale
<hallino1_> A me funziona, possibile?
<nedu> nn so perche...
<hallino1> nedu, ma posso sapere come lo scrivi?
<nedu> ho provato pure da modifica-->preferenze
<nedu> cioe?
<Christian_> ok
<Christian_> dovevo solo rientrare
<carlo_> ciao
<carlo_> volevo sapere per quale motivo non riuscivo a far partire il cd di ubuntu sul mio pc
<carlo_> io ho come scheda madre una msi p77gd65
<carlo_> è una scheda non compatibile?
<carlo_> ce nessuno?
<tullio> ciao a tutti
<tullio> posso avere un aiuto?
<tullio> ho provato a vedere un dvd in riproduttore filmati, ma mi da questo errore: Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<tullio> scusate ma sono nuovo
<jester-> sera
<hallino1> Buona sera jester-
<hallino1> Ciao tullio
<hallino1> tullio, mi servivi per una curiosità.. Posso scriverti in privato?
<hallino1> Comunque forse dico qualcosa di errato.. Hai provato ad installare i formati di supporto?
<hallino1> tullio, comunque ti consiglio di installare vlc e vedere se ti da lo stesso problema
<jester-> cià hallino1
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> Ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu: durante l'avvio mi compare " panic occurred, switching back to text console" come dovrei comportarmi?
<jester-> Serpico: avvio di cosa
<Serpico> jester-: dell'installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> facendo partire il cd?
<Serpico> jester-: si :(
<jester-> !dettagli | Serpico
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'dettagli' not found
<jester-> Serpico: spiega passo passo quando succede
<Serpico> jester-: avvio del cd: F2 linguascelgo italiano  poi avvio ubuntu e tack compare
<jester-> Serpico: md5sum della iso a posto e non errori controllando il cd?
<Serpico> jester-: no :(
<jester-> Serpico: prova con quelche opzione tipo nopaic acpi=off e irqpoll
<jester-> se non va scaricati la alternate
<Serpico> ok provo
<Serpico> jester-: ma la versione alternate rispetto alla standard che cambia?
<jester-> che è solo installer, parliamo della 12.04 non della 12.10 alpha vero?
<Serpico> ovviamente
<jester-> sa di cd farlocco se va in kernel panic
<Serpico> jester-: non so che dirti.
<Serpico> jester-: anche se penso che sia il pc farlocco
<jester-> anche
<bentolino> buonasera
<nannes> !sera | bentolino
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'sera' not found
<bentolino> problema che mi assilla da settimane: nella home ho un file log dei core dump che cresce giorno dopo giorno e mangia tanto spazio. Come evitare che si crei? Grazie
<nannes> bentolino: Uhm come si chiama il file?
<bentolino> "core"
<bentolino> ma nun è piezz' e core, anzi...
<nannes> Aaah ma è di un'applicazione particolare!
<bentolino> non ne ho idea a cosa appartenga
<bentolino> vorrei solo che non esistesse :D
<bentolino> potrei postare parte del log, ma dubito possa essere d'utilità
<nannes> bentolino: Quel tipo di file si crea da solo, quando un programma va in crash. Quindi per farlo scomparire, devi scoprire quale programma lo "produce"
<nannes> bentolino: Mandali invece, vediamo.
<bentolino> ok
<bentolino> nannes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1059511/
<bentolino> credo sia sanscrito
<nannes> aahah
<nannes> Quello non è un log, ma proprio un dump della ram. E' in binario, e così va aperto (o con un HEX editor)
<bentolino> ah ecco
<bentolino> ergo?
<nannes> Vai nel terminale, scrivi  gdb
<bentolino> gnu gdb aperto
<nannes> poi INVIO, quando ti da la console di gdb scrivi  core
<nannes> ummm forse però gli serve il nome dell'eseguibile
<bentolino> senza indicare il percorso?
<nannes> si scusa -.-'  core percorso core ovviamente
<nannes> core percorsocore
<bentolino> provo
<bentolino> attenzione attenzione
<bentolino> Core was generated by `/usr/bin/skype'.
<bentolino> Program terminated with signal 6, Aborted.
<bentolino> #0  0x00419416 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<nannes> eheh ora lo sai.
<nannes> Chissà che ha combinato
<nannes> sto skype
<bentolino> migliore soluzione (escluso disinstallazione), reinstallare?
<nannes> hhhmmm...
<nannes> skype è un bastardo. Da dove l'hai installato?
<bentolino> dai repo partner
<nannes> Vai su Synaptic, Fai la rimozione completa, poi reinstallalo dal sito ufficiale. Visto che questa versione rompe.
<nannes> Poi ovviamente elimina il file core, che occupa un'ira di dio sicuramente.
<bentolino> sì, tipo 300MB
<bentolino> sul sito mette la nuova versione 4, che nei repo ancora credo non ci sia. Prendo quella del sito?
<nannes> Si, ma l'eseguibile per ubuntu eh!
<bentolino> ah non per windows?
<nannes> bentolino: Sempre meglio chiarire :P non sai che gente viene qui...
<bentolino> e manco lo voglio sapere ;)
<bentolino> immagino già
<DD3my> ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda da fare
<DD3my> esiste un modo per cambiare lo sfondo del desktop su ubuntu in automatico.
<DD3my> senza dover installare alcun programma
<DD3my> ho gia letto una guida sul forum, ma non è spiegato bene
<nannes> DD3my: Uno script bash forse se può fa'... Se spieghi cosa intendi con "automatico"
<DD3my> nannes, per automatico intendo seleziono 10 immagini imposto il tempo di rotazione di queste è in automatico ogni tot di tempo nel mio desktop trovo un immagine differente
<nannes> DD3my: Quale DE usi?
<DD3my> nannes, ho letto questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=372319
<DD3my> nannes, non ho capito la domanda
<nannes> DD3my: Quale ambiente grafico usi?
<DD3my> gnome
<nannes> versione di ubu?
<nannes> !wallch
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'wallch' not found
<nannes> !info wallch
<DD3my> nannes, ubuntu 11.10
<DD3my> nannes, wallch è un programma che ha questo scopo
<nannes> DD3my: appunto. L'hai provato?
<DD3my> si ma non volevo installare niente nel pc
<DD3my> vado a cena, se ci sono novità o aiuti torno piu tardi
<bentolino> nannes, reinstallato skype: immagino che ora dobbiamo attendere che non si ripresenti l'errore (speriamo)
<nannes> DD3my: allora usa quel metodo di cui parlano nel forum! e qomunque non vedo cosa ci sia di male a installare
<nannes> bentolino: elimina il vecchio core file
<bentolino> sì, già fatto
<bentolino> e grazie dell'aiuto
<BlacKira> buona sera, qualcuno sa dove posso scaricare il plugin linuz iso?
<DD3my> nannes, dimenticavo lo sai perche non usavo wallch? perche il programma non si avvia in background
<nannes> lol e chr fa?
<DD3my> nannes, in pratica ad ogni avvio di sistema si apre il programma
<DD3my> pero per avviare la sequenza dell'immagini devi cliccare start
<nannes> ahahah che schifo...
<nannes> magari il modo c'è, guarda le impostazioni
<DD3my> nannes, ora controllo e guardo se c'è qualche release in qualche sito
<Fin3> buonasera a tutto il chan
<Fin3> avrei bisogno di support...so che dovrei googlare :) ma se qualcuno ha da spendere due minuti per me gliene sarei grato
<nannes> !buonasera | Fin3
<ubottu-it> Fin3: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nannes> !chiedi | Fin3
<ubottu-it> Fin3: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fin3> k sry
<Fin3> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 Desktop DVD, ho 8 hard disk sul pc, 4 sata, 2 ide e 2 usb, ho installato ubuntu su uno dei due IDE però ha fallito l'installazione del bootloader, ho provato a lanciare qualsiasi dei dischi installati ma non vè traccia del bootloader...facendo ripartire l'installazione mi dice che ubuntu è già installato, e mi chiede se voglio reinstallare ubuntu, se voglio cancellare ubuntu o se voglio installare in un
<Fin3> non ci sto...continuo su un'altra riga
<nannes> ok ok :D
<nannes> Innanzitutto, nonostante gli sforzi non riesco a capacitarmi come caspita faccia ad avere 4sata, 2ide, 2usb tutti nello stesso pc! uahaha sei un record!
<Fin3> mi dice che andrà ad installare il bootloader su uno dei dischi sata :O... ad ogni modo provando a lanciare QUEL disco non boota niente (ho W7 installato sull'altro disco IDE, provando a bootare dagli altri hdd parte sempre winzoz), rimane a lampeggiare...quindi credo che qualcosa stia facendo...ma non capisco bene cosa...ad ogni modo, qual'è il vostro consiglio per la strada più easy?
<Fin3> nannes xD lo so... è un piccolo serverino che spara in dlna film e musica...è molto comodo! E penso che con linux sia una bomba...
<nannes> ok bravo, hai la mia approvazione! XD
<nannes> allora..
<Fin3> tengo windows perchè riesce a far girare la maggior parte dei giochi... così col mio gioco io, e con quello la mia ragazza...da paura :)
<Fin3> scusa se ti interrompo nannes... dopo sarò tutt' orecchi, ci tengo a precisare cosa sto facendo...
<nannes> vai vai
<Fin3> adesso ho provato a reinstallare tutto pregando in un qualche chip che si metta a posto...ma ne dubito...
<Fin3> (la prima opzione dell'installazione)
<Fin3> ok
<Fin3> finito
<nannes> Ah quindi ora sta reinstallando?
<Fin3> tutt'orecchie
<FloodBotIt2> Fin3: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> lol
<Fin3> si al momento si...
<Fin3> sorry :(
<nannes> ok ti linko le istruzioni poi farai tu, quando vuoi
<somaro> buona sera gente, ho fatto una gran cazzata, ho formattato la mia home per errore installando 12.04, qualcuno puo assistermi x un tentativo di recupero?
<Fin3> :) GRACIAS!!! :)
<nannes> Se riesci a ricordarti il nome dell'hard disk sul quale l'hai installato, basta fare la procedura di ripristino del grub. Però il fatto che l'installazione del bootloader sia fallita fa' pensare che ci sia qualche problema/conflitto in qualcosa.... Per caso i due IDE sono in RAID?
<Fin3> no no...sullo stesso chip separato dai sata ma non in raid
<nannes> Ok bien... Allora basta la procedura...
<nannes> !grub | Fin3
<ubottu-it> Fin3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Fin3> anche se il chip che monta è fatto apposta per quello...mi sa che hai centrato il problema in qualke modo
<nannes> La seconda ^
<nannes>  a a a ahh
<Fin3> grazie infinite
<nannes> se è in raid, attento eh!
<Fin3> adesso vedo di provare...
<Fin3> no no nannes, raid non c'è
<nannes> somaro: la vedo grigia. Con "formattato" cosa intendi?
<nannes> Cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<nannes> perchè una home si può formattare solo se è in partizione separata
<Fin3> tra i dischi, sono semplicemente allacciati all' IDE, solo che è un chip un po' particolare...e a volte rognoso!! scusa il disturbo e grazie infinite, cmq ti faccio sapere come va!
<nannes> Ok bien! :D
<somaro> intendo che ho reinstallto ubuntu, io credo di aver fatto come tutte le altre volte, home separata niente spunta su formatta per mantenere i dati, ma al primo avvio avevo la scrivania vuota è ho capito che qualcosa nn andava... allora ho riavviato subito e con la live vedo il disco vuoto e con ext4 prima era ext3
<Fin3> (io sarei in panico totale...!!)
<nannes> Oooooops ha riformattato in ext4.... uhm vediamo se sei fortunato:
<nannes> somaro: Te la cavi con l'inglese?
<antonio_> salve a tutti
<somaro> nannes nannes si
<antonio_> posso fare una domanda?
<Maikon90> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di una mano per grafica ibrida intel/nvidia, chi può aiutarmi?
<nannes> somaro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Testdisk
<nannes> somaro: Cosa importantissima: NON devi far partire ubuntu per nessun motivo, ancor meno installare qualcosa, rascrivere dati che magari sono ancora recuperabilierchè potrebbe sov
<antonio_> quando spengo il PC succede a volte molto raramente che :BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [Xorg:973
<nannes> Quindi la parola d'ordine di stasera è  [ USA UNA LIVE } !! :D
<somaro> nannes sto usando una liveusb
<nannes> E per recuperare la partizione, prova testdisk. Ovviamente dovrai avere un altro hdd (o partizione) nel quale copiare l'immagine recuperata.
<nannes> somaro: ottimo.
<nannes> somaro: Cerca anche su google, cerca  testdisk guide. Masgari sono più complete di quella
<somaro> nannes http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples#Recovery_of_reformatted_partition
<Fin3> (riavviando
<Fin3> )
<nannes> lol la frase di prima è da ricomporre col puzzle :S
<Fin3> non va
<nannes> antonio_: probabilmente stai usando una cpu intel. Che crea qualche errore con la versione di kernel che hai attualmente,
<nannes> NUUUU
<Fin3> lol
<Fin3> è quittato l'uomo
<nannes> peggio per lui. Il secondo impaziente di oggi
<nannes> ah ecco
<Fin3> live booted
<Fin3> reinstalling grub
<nannes> antonio_: probabilmente stai usando una cpu intel. Che crea qualche errore con la versione di kernel che hai attualmente, e occorre installare i microcode di intel
<antonio_> intel dual core
<nannes> antonio_: fai vedere che dice sto comando →  uname -a && lsb_release -a
<Fin3> :O non boota il live
<Fin3> si è fermato su Stopping enalbe remaining boot-time encrypted block devices
<nannes> :/
<nannes> non per pindacciare, ma...
<nannes> secondo me uno di quegli hdd è danneggiato :P
<Fin3> xD
<nannes> proprio quello dove vuoi installare ubuntuù
<Fin3> speriamo di no
<Fin3> si ma la live non morirebbe così..
<antonio_> Linux antonio-desktop 2.6.32-41-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 13 11:44:43 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<antonio_> No LSB modules are available.
<antonio_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<antonio_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<antonio_> Release:	10.04
<antonio_> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBotIt2> antonio_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<antonio_> scusa ho riportato da terminale non lo sapevo
<nannes> antonio_: vieni ammutolito automaticamente se scrivi troppe righe di colpo. Leggi cos'ha scritto FloodBotIt2
<nannes> ?
<Fin3> boh
<Fin3> ho installato grub sull'hdd corretto
<Fin3> ma cmq non parte
<nannes> se vuoi un consiglio
<nannes> stacca tutti gli hdd, lascia solo quello in questione.
<nannes> poi rifai il ripristino, poi testi il boot
<nannes> tanto è un attimo, CIAC CIAC CIAC CIAC CIAC CIAC CIAC fatto, 7 hdd staccati
<nannes> XD
 * nannes sta impazzendo
<Fin3> :)
<Fin3> appena mi arrabbio un pochino di più con grub che non mi da errori ma non parte sarà quello che farò :)
<Fin3> il bello è che fa perfino l'update di grub, beccando tutte le partizioni!! ...bah
<Fin3> niente...
<Fin3> lol
<nannes> ti conviene fare come ho detto...
<nannes> non perdi temp
<nannes> o
<Fin3> sto facendo così
<Fin3> impossibile sennò
<Fin3> tanto è un attimo
<somaro> nannes sto recuperando file con photodir che è come test disk ma supporta anche ext3
<nannes> phoorec forse.. Però è per singoli files/cartelle mi sembra, non per partizioni intere!
<somaro> mi sta esportando i file ma mette dei nomi files sbagliati
<somaro> ah
<somaro> xche la guida di testdisk dice di cambiare il tipo di filesistem, ma nn trovo nell'elenco ext3
<somaro> e quindi nn sono riuscito a provare
<nannes> somaro: ext3 e ext4 sono solo piccole evoluzioni dell'ext2, ma il sistema è lo stesso.
<dod> quei programmi rinominano tutti i files a prescindere. quindi poi li devi ordinare per dimensione e rinominarli uno a uno secondo cosa sono.
<nannes> Quindi prova testdisk con ext2, andrà bene
<Fin3> se lascio solo l'hard disk con linux....boota....
<Fin3> ma lol...
<nannes> Fin3: vedi... è solo un errore nel boot, a livello di scelta... Gioca un po' con le impostazioni di boot nel bios...
<Fin3> purtroppo ho paura che sia come dici te....il chipset che sto usando non funzia come dovrebbe...ho già provato a bootare da TUTTI i dischi che ho...e non si vede ombra di grub...se scollego l'altro IDE...tutto funziona a meraviglia....o metto un selettore xD ...o lascio perdere l'IDE...tanto ho ancora una porta sata libera xD
<nannes> (23:26:43) nannes: somaro: ext3 e ext4 sono solo piccole evoluzioni dell'ext2, ma il sistema è lo stesso. Non per niente, se guardi fra i moduli di grub per il boot, troverai solo ext2, che è compatibile con ext3/4 ... Quindi usa testdisk con l'opzione  ext2, andrà sicuramente bene.
<nannes> uhm
<nannes> Fin3: Nel bios non c'è nulla da cambiare per il controller ide?
<Fin3> solo la disabilitazione...niente altro
<nannes> strano... di soluto c'è pure la scelta raid/non raid   e anche AHCI mode/IDE mode
<Fin3> no...per il chipset SATA ha quelle opzioni...non per l'IDE
<nannes> uh vero, l'ahci no lol
<nannes> però il raid si
<Fin3> oddio....non ho trovato il RAID da nessuna parte se devo ess
<Fin3> asp
<Fin3> il RAID non c'è nel menu iniziale
<Fin3> c'è in un menu dopo, che mi dice che ha trovato due dischi nel canale IDE...però mi dice solo "'press any key to continue"...
<Fin3> ...e io ho cercato...ma non ho il tasto any... xD
<Fin3> scherzo
<Fin3> cmq la schermata c'è
<nannes> lol
<nannes> che motherboard ha?
<Fin3> spe che googlo
<somaro> nannes scusa, nn ne vengo fuori, se seleziono 83 linux, nn mi da nessuna oprzione di ripristino
<Fin3> posso linkare qui?
<nannes> somaro: hai messo "undelete"?
<nannes> Fin3: in teoria solo pastebin o pagine ufficiali di ubuntu
<nannes> però se è per la motherboard linka pure
<Fin3> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.it.asp?Model=4Core1600Twins-P35D
<Fin3> eccola
<nannes> oddio no... asrock
<Fin3> xD
<somaro> nannes nn compare come opzione
<nannes> si spiegano molte cose....
<Fin3> il minimo della spesa con il massimo della noobaggine...che vuoi di più :)
<somaro> :-(
<nannes> somaro: http://www.cgsecurity.org/mw/images/Ext2_select_undelete.png
<somaro> appunto, io nn ho undelete
<nannes> :S
<nannes> somaro: prima devi lanciare il search. L'undelete dopo
<Fin3> Niente....se faccio partire quel disco all'inizio non boota
<Fin3> mi sa che è colpa del chipset
<nannes> dall'ordine di boot disabilita gli altri
<Fin3> fatto
<Fin3> si impianta
<Fin3> ma proprio non va avanti
<Fin3> ...che strano
<Fin3> eppure non dovrebbero rompergli le balle...forse semplicemente non riesce a leggere lo slave come disco di boot
 * nannes esce a fare un giro (e probabilmente a ubriacarsi :P) byeeeeeee
<Fin3> avevo tralasciato di dirti che linux è installato sul disco slave dell'ide
<Fin3> xD
<Fin3> eddai...sono così pietoso ^^
<Fin3> dici che è quello il motivo?
<nannes> no no lol, mi hanno chiamato adesso... c'è bisogno di me x fare baldoria :P
<nannes> ciauu ;)
<Fin3> capisco
<Fin3> ciao ciao
<hallino1> tullio, ciao ci sei 2 secondi?
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-26
<glpiana> ola
<doom_> ho un problema con lm-sensors non rileva i voltaggi e le temperature cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> doom_, hai seguito il wiki?
<glpiana> !lm-sensors | doom_
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'lm-sensors' not found
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !lm-sensor | doom_
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'lm-sensor' not found
<glpiana> !lmsensors | doom_
<ubottu-it> doom_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<doom_> glpiana l ho seguito ma quando do il comando sensors mi mostra solo le temperature
<glpiana> doom_, il detect l'hai fatto?
<doom_> si
<glpiana> doom_, e ti ha identificato chip che non utilizza?
<doom_> volevo vedere gli RPM e il voltaggio
<doom_> cosa intendi per chip che non utilizza?
<glpiana> doom_, quando fai il detect lui cerca quel che hai sul pc confrontandolo con ciò che lui sa interpretare. dopodichè quando dai sensor utilizza ciò che sa usare tra le cose che ha riconosciuto
<glpiana> se il tuo hardware non è pienamente riconosciuto e usabile da sensors non potrà darti valori ad esso relativi
<doom_> non c' e un modo per farlo riconoscere correttamente?
<glpiana> doom_, come dice la guida citata "Le informazioni e i sensori disponibili dipendono dall'hardware in uso."
<glpiana> doom_, http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices guarda qui
<doom_> glpiana come posso sapere quali sensori ho?
<glpiana> se trovi discordanze tra il tuo hardware e quello che sensors ti risponde ci poniamo il problema di qualche errore
<TaLaDo> doom_, sul manuale della scheda madre trovi anche i sensori
<doom_> TeLaDo ho notebook non ha il manuale della motherboard
<doom_> c' e qlc comando da shell che posso usare per trovare i sensori?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> doom_: installi lmsensors e poi lo fai configurare
<jester-> se ci sono i driver per la tua mobo funza altrmienti nada
<flavioMcBit> buongiorno....
<flavioMcBit> io ho un problema
<flavioMcBit> ho un dell studio xps13
<flavioMcBit> e non riesco a caricare ubuntu 12.04
<flavioMcBit> mentre l'11.10 si......
<flavioMcBit> qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?
<jester-> flavioMcBit: cioè?
<TaLaDo> flavioMcBit, che errori ti da?
<flavioMcBit> all'avvio da cd
<flavioMcBit> mi da : panic occurred
<TaLaDo> -.-
<flavioMcBit> e lampeggia il led caps lock
<TaLaDo> flavioMcBit, puoi scrivere tutto su una riga per cortesia?
<flavioMcBit> ok sorry
<flavioMcBit> all'avvio da cd mi da panic occurred e lampeggia il led caps lock
<TaLaDo> flavioMcBit, hai controllato che la iso sia corretta?
<flavioMcBit> si, ho fatto 3 cd e addirittura vari tentativi da pendrive con unetbootin
<TaLaDo> !md5
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<flavioMcBit> si si già controllato
<TaLaDo> flavioMcBit, ma non parte nemmeno da live?
<flavioMcBit> niente
<TaLaDo> flavioMcBit, non saprei come aiutarti
<flavioMcBit> ma nessuno sa che significa quando avvia in panic occurred???
<TaLaDo> flavioMcBit,  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=464121
<doom_> flavioMcBit ma devi installare o la vuoi usare live?
<flavioMcBit> dovrei installare
<doom_> prova con la alternate  qst è il link http://mirror01.th.ifl.net/releases/precise/ ma non ti assicuro niente
<doom_> fai i controlli dell immagine tipo md5 sha256 e altri
<glpiana> !md5 | flavioMcBit
<ubottu-it> flavioMcBit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<flavioMcBit> già provato MD5.....:-(
<flavioMcBit> cioè è a posto ma non va.....
<glpiana> flavioMcBit, quando avvii il cd vedi due iconcine in basso? un omino e una tastiera?
<glpiana> flavioMcBit, dimmi anche se parliamo di 32 o di 64 bit
<flavioMcBit> certo ho anche già provato a togliere le opzioni AHCI
<flavioMcBit> ma nulla....sia con 32 che 64
<glpiana> hai provato anche con la alternate?
<glpiana> !alternate | flavioMcBit
<ubottu-it> flavioMcBit: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<doom_> stai attento con la alternate comunque perche magari lo installa ma poi non parte lo stesso
<doom_> insomma potresti perderci del tempo
<flavioMcBit> non ho provato alternate.....
<doom_> http://mirror01.th.ifl.net/releases/precise/
<doom_> poi cerca questo ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<flavioMcBit> ci provo, consigliate 32 o 64???
<doom_> è la iso da masterizzare
<doom_> 32bit!
<doom_> ma qnt ram hai?
<flavioMcBit> 8gb
<doom_> allora non la leggera tutta con la 32 bit
<doom_> sara come se avessi 4gb di ram
<flavioMcBit> ok,non è un problema, per il momento mi piacerebbe che funzionasse, sono stanco di winzozz
<doom_> se non sbaglio la 32bit supporta fino a 4gb di ram mentre la 64bit non ha limiti pero è meno compatibile proverei con la 32bit se va proverei con la 64bit comunque se non erro c' e la possibilita di aggirare il limite della ram
<flavioMcBit> ok ok grazie doom_ però vi disturbo solo in caso funzioni
<doom_> ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso è la 32bit ;)
<flavioMcBit> se gira ovviamente verrò a rompervi per far vedere tutta la ram!!!
<flavioMcBit> sono talmente giù di morale che volevo vendere il pc!!!! pensa te!!!!
<remix_tj> doom_: no
<remix_tj> non esiste quel limite di 4gb
<remix_tj> vede senza problemi tuta la ram
<remix_tj> *tutta
<doom_> remix_tj senza aggiornare il kernel?
<remix_tj> si, di default è attivo PAE
<remix_tj> poi dipende da cosa deve fare uno, io per esempio ho visto che in certe applicazioni usare il sistema a 64bit è più vantaggioso in termine di performance
<doom_> remix_tj ma è normale che quando installo da ubuntu software center un applicazione con ubuntu 12.04 mi aggiunge l' icona nella barra di unity? con synaptic non succede
<remix_tj> si, con il software center è normale
<remix_tj> ma puoi toglierla quando ti pare
<doom_> il problema è ke quando la disinstallo rimane
<doom_> disinstalla il pacchetto
<doom_> *disinstallo
<glpiana> doom_, tasto destro -> sblocca
<doom_> glpiana lo so, comunque provero prima con bleachbit per vedere se se ne va da se
<remix_tj> doom_: ma togli da dove? dal software center?
<doom_> sara un bug?
<remix_tj> o da un altra parte?
<remix_tj> perchè se togli dal software center si occupa di toglierlo anche dal dock
<doom_> no nel dock rimane
<remix_tj> mmmmm
<doom_> poi se la sblocco se ne va
<remix_tj> non saprei allora. io sul dock ho solo gnome-terminal e firefox :-D
<glpiana> strana sta roba
<doom_> pero dovrebbe andare via da sola
<glpiana> doom_, rimane anche dopo aver terminato la sessione?
<hallino1> Giorno!
<doom_> dopo che ho terminato la sessione rimane lo spazio senza icona
<doom_> LoL
<doom_> buondì
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> doom_, ma non è che il tuo unity ha bisogno di un reset?
<hallino1> 'giorno anche a te doom_ :)
<doom_> glpiana come si fa?
<doom_> cancello i file nascosti nella home?
<glpiana> doom_, alt+f2 e scrivi: unity --reset
<doom_> ora provo
<glpiana> doom_, poi mi sa che devi ripiazzare i programmi che aviva aggiunto perchè torna a default
<doom_> glpiana è perfetto cercavo un comando del genere da tempo immane
<glpiana> doom_, però mi sa che ti resetta anche la whitelist dell'area di notifica
<doom_> cos è la whitelist? comunque  l' area di notifica è come nuova
<glpiana> doom_, la whitelist è l'elenco delle applicazioni cui è concesso usare l'area di notifica. dai sto comando nel terminale:
<glpiana> doom_, gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<glpiana> doom_, ti da la lista di quelle che al momento possono apparire
<glpiana> dopodichè puoi scegliere se lasciarlo così o se aggiungerne alcune o se permetterne l'uso a tutte
<doom_> glpiana ho provato mi ha riportato le icone della barra laterale di unity alla dimensione originale ma l' iconcina vuota è rimasta
<glpiana> doom_, prova a terminare la sessione e rientra
<doom_> ora provo
<doom_> glpiana è rimasta
<glpiana> doom_, ma hai unity o unity-2d?
<doom_> glpiana unity
<glpiana> doom_, ridai ancora unity --reset, non ha senso che non vada, è fatto apposta
<doom_> niente, rimane li
<doom_> glpiana ho dato il reset da terminale ed è rimasto aperto e se provo a chiuderlo mi dice che interrompo un processo
<doom_> mostrando come output ogni modifica che apporto a unity come ad esempio il ridimensionamento delle icone della barra laterale
<doom_> glpiana cosa faccio col terminale?
<glpiana> doom_, scusami, torno dopo
<glpiana> doom_, non andava dato da terminale, ma da alt+f2 proprio per evitare di dover elasciare il temrinale aperto. ma poco importa, termina la sessione e rientra
<Damaskinos> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Damaskinos> scusate un mio amico ha creato su suo kubuntu un accesso remoto e mi ha fornito il suo indirizzo ip. Come faccio ad accedervi dal mio ubuntu? esiste un client per farlo?
<piero86> ciao a tutti
<root> Ciao
<piero86> ciao root di dove sei
<root> Aspè... Come modiico il nome?
<Damaskinos> con /nick
<piero86> non ti so dire
<root> Prova
<root> t/set
<Udeis> chi sa dirmi una libreria per beck trak ng
<Dig> Ciao a tutti. Il percorso delle applicazioni è questo??? /usr/share/applications
<nannes> We
<Crome_> Ciao
<Crome_> C'è qualcuno?
<Aizram> hai una lista nel client a destra? se sì e vedi un sacco di nomi quelle persono ci sono
<nannes> !qualcuno | Crome_, chiedi pure se hai un problema!  ;) ;)
<ubottu-it> Crome_, chiedi pure se hai un problema!  ;) ;): la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sereno> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo della chat e anche di umbuntu... sto cercando di lasciare windows... e quindi mi sto procurando dei programmi che dovrebbero sostituire quelli che usavo prima! Avrei bisogno di gestire in locale delle newsletters... con windows usavo Sendblaster... c'è qualcosa di simile per ubuntu??? Grazie
<hallino1> sereno, hai provato a cercare su internet?
<nannes> http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-it.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D69197&ei=vs7pT6G3DIvG-Qbe9LzcDg&usg=AFQjCNG61WuE6kCacqj2ksOFg2pF0q3s1g
<nannes> http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-it.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D445436&ei=vs7pT6G3DIvG-Qbe9LzcDg&usg=AFQjCNG_9wqh9l4aJxdiMUFi0t4woQQeaQ
<nannes> http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-it.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D69197&ei=vs7pT6G3DIvG-Qbe9LzcDg&usg=AFQjCNG61WuE6kCacqj2ksOFg2pF0q3s1g
<sereno> ...si ma con scarsi risultati... l'unica cosa che ho trovato sono siti che svolgono questo tipo di servizi a pagamento.....
<peter___> ciao
<peter___> mi si scassato il boot e mi dice missing opertaing system
<peter___> devo reinstallare il grub
<peter___> chui mi aiuta
<nannes> sereno: Credo che un qualsiasi client email possa gestire le newsletters!
<peter___> sono sulla live di kubuntu
<peter___> nessuno cè
<sereno> ciao nannes... non con le stesse quantità e modalità di sendblaster.... sono un po' in crisi :(
<nannes> peter___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> sereno: Che fa' sendblaster di speciale?
<peter___> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt                                                                                                                                         /dev/sda1 looks like swapspace - not mounted                                                                                                                                         mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<peter___> mi da erore nnannes
<peter___> c ho provato
<OverMe> peter___, devi leggerla la guida, non dare i comandi a caso
<peter___> si ma sono scritti male
<peter___> mi  da errare
<peter___> ho fatto copia ed incolla :(
<sereno> nannes: è un mailing list manager.... creazione, postazione e-mail, gestione liste, gestione bounce back, gestione iscrizione e cancellazione....  insomma un programma niente male http://www.sendblaster.it/  ...e non è un client di posta!!!
<OverMe> peter___, non devi fare copia-incolla la devi leggere
<OverMe> hai individuato la partizione di ubuntu usando sudo fdisk -l ?
<peter___> una cosa over
<peter___> sudo chroot /mnt chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<peter___> dove sbaglio
<OverMe> pensi di poter andare avanti se i comandi precedenti danno errore?
<peter___> alcuni mi hanno funzionato
<OverMe> devono funzionare _tutti_ non alcuni
<peter___> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<peter___> questi senza la scritta
<peter___> dev finale
<peter___> e proc
<peter___> finale
<OverMe> è stato inutile e il prima non ha funzionato
<OverMe> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<OverMe> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<OverMe> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<OverMe> puoi ricomincia, leggendo bene il punto 1
<peter___> questi scritti da te mi funzionano
<peter___> allora asp rilancio tutto
<peter___> e ti dico cosa mi dice
<peter___> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peter___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060902/
<peter___> ecco overme
<OverMe> quindi la partizione di linux è su /dev/sda5 non /dev/sda1
<peter___> si
<peter___> monto quella asp
<OverMe> quindi sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<OverMe> e non deve dare errore, altrimenti è inutile continuare
<nannes> sereno:  PM
<peter___> over ok riuscito
<peter___> poi
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<peter___> ok grazie
<peter___> dannno
<peter___> ok
<OverMe> sudo chroot /mnt
<peter___> ok
<peter___> adesso
<peter___> va
<peter___> poi lancio grub-install /dev/sda
<OverMe> sì
<peter___> k
<peter___> ok
<FloodBotIt2> peter___: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<peter___> ok no errore
<OverMe> update-grub2
<peter___> si fatto
<peter___> tutto ok
<peter___> ce di bsg che smonto le partizioni
<peter___> ?
<nannes> lol
<nannes> !k
<ubottu-it> www.nokappa.it
<peter___> cd ~
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho provato a installare il plugin di flash seguendo la guida che ho trovato in internet ma niente... non funziona mi potreste aiutare????
<peter___> OverMe: ok
<peter___> riavvio
<peter___> grazie
<peter___> ciao
<peter___> a tutti
<nannes> svernagovich: dpkg -l | egrep {'flash|gnash|swf|smash'}
<svernagovich> nannes,  non ho risposta dal terminale...
<nannes> svernagovich:  dpkg -l | egrep {'flash|gnash|swf|smash|spark|nsplugin|ndis'}
<svernagovich> nannes, uguale come sopra...
<nannes> perfetto... svernagovich: uname -m && lsb_release -a
<svernagovich> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060946/
<svernagovich> nannes,
<svernagovich> ci sei?????????
<nannes> !pazienza | svernagovich, calma e sangue freddo...
<ubottu-it> svernagovich, calma e sangue freddo...: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<nannes> svernagovich: Scarica questo
<nannes> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/107173871/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236-0precise1_i386.deb
<svernagovich> grazie nannes ti dirò... cia'
<hallino1> nannes, che ringraziamento :)
<nannes> :S
<hallino1> nannes, si pretende e si scappa
<hallino1> nannes, purtroppo rispettando il CoC dobbiamo avere molta pazienza :)
<nannes> ma "dobbiamo" chi?
<nannes> e CoC = Codice di .........?
<remix_tj> Condotta
<Nobody79> ei
<Nobody79> ciao beddi
<hallino1> Ciao Nobody79
<Nobody79> qualcuno puo darmi un aiuto
<Nobody79> in merito a questa discussione sul forum
<hallino1> !domanda | Nobody79
<ubottu-it> Nobody79: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nobody79> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=527773
<Nobody79> ok
<Nobody79> aiuto per --> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=527773
<Nobody79> bene cosi'
<Nobody79> ?
<Nobody79> !domanda
<ubottu-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nobody79> !domanda http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=527773
<ubottu-it> Nobody79: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nannes> lol
<Nobody79> xd
<Nobody79> !banana
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'banana' not found
<Nobody79> fico sto comando
<Nobody79> !ho fame
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'ho fame' not found
<Nobody79> cio nannes
<nannes> !abuso | Nobody79, non giocare col bot, qui si cerca di tenere il canale pulito e esclusivamente dedicato al supporto.
<ubottu-it> Nobody79, non giocare col bot, qui si cerca di tenere il canale pulito e esclusivamente dedicato al supporto.: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<hallino1> nannes, ne conosci una più del diavolo sul bot? :)
<nannes> Nobody79:  lsb_release -a && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<nannes> Nobody79: Bello parlare con il muro... (cit.nobody79)
<Nobody79> Distribuzione: Ubuntu 12.04 64bit Desktop: Gnome-Shell
<nannes> Nobody79: sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<Nobody79> esiste
<Nobody79> gia
<Nobody79> apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<Nobody79> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Nobody79> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Nobody79> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Nobody79> gnome-power-manager è già alla versione più recente.
<FloodBotIt2> Nobody79: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Nobody79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061117/
<nannes> Nobody79: sudo updatedb && sudo locate cpufreq
<Nobody79> scusa come posso copiare e incollare il comando?
<nannes> Nobody79: selezioni col mouse, poi   Ctrl + C
<nannes> Poi incolli dove vuoi
<Nobody79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061123/
<mestesso> ciao
<mestesso> qualcuno mi riceve?
<Nobody79> yes
<mestesso> volevo dire una cosa su ubuntu 12.04
<mestesso> riguardante la sospensione del sistema operativo
<mestesso> è normale che se io sono sulla scrivania di ubuntu
<mestesso> e chiudo lo schermo del portatile, quando lo riapro ubuntu non parte più?
<Nobody79> no direi che non è normale
<mestesso> eppure a me lo fa. lo uso in dual boot con windows 7
<Nobody79> ma puoi disattivare la sospensione
<mestesso> ciò protrebbe essere il problema?
<Nobody79> non credo
<mestesso> nono io voglio fare come con windows
<mestesso> ovvero chiudo lo schermo , la ventola del pc si ferma
<mestesso> e poi quando riapro riparte tutto come quando l' ho chiuso
<Nobody79> e quando riapri che ti succede?
<mestesso> con windows quando riapro è tutto perfattamento come quando l' ho chiuso
<mestesso> su ubuntu vedo solo il cursore del mouse e lo sfondo desktop
<mestesso> utto il resto è sparito
<Nobody79> te lo fa anche se fai la sospensione senza chiudere il coperchio?
<Nobody79> tipo vai sul menu e sospendi
<mestesso> non l' ho ancora provato questo sul 12.04
<Nobody79> e provalo
<mestesso> l' ho messo solo da 2 giorni
<mestesso> provo
<Nobody79> !abuso mestesso
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'abuso mestesso' not found
<nannes> !abuso | Nobody79, non usare il bot alla c***o di cane
<ubottu-it> Nobody79, non usare il bot alla c***o di cane: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<mestesso> ho provato
<mestesso> e lo fa comunque
<mestesso> possibile
<mestesso> che sia un difetto di ubuntu?
<nannes> Può essere un difetto nei driver dell'acpi, ma forse è risolvibile. Ci devi dire il modello di portatile.
<mestesso> compaq presario cq61
<mestesso> però con windows funziona tutto bene
<nannes> mestesso: non c'entra..
<mestesso> no?
<mestesso> in che senso non c' entra?
<nannes> Nel senso che i driver sono diversi: i costruttori forniscono quelli originali a windows, invece sistemi linux-ike usano drivers open-source
<mestesso> ok ma c' è un modo per risolvere il problema su ubuntu?
<nannes> mestesso: certo.
<nannes> scrivi questo comando:  ls -l /usr/lib/pm-utils/module.d/uswsusp
<mestesso> ok un secondo provo
<nannes> -.-'
<mestesso_> non funziona
<mestesso_> dice che non è valido
<nannes> mestesso_: per forza non fa, non avevo finito di darti i comandi. -.-'
<mestesso_> nono
<nannes> mestesso_: vieni in PV un attimo
<mestesso_> non è valido
<mestesso_> questo /
<mestesso_> in PV?
<nannes> si scrivi  /quote nannes PV
<mestesso_> scitto
<nannes> no no lo devi scrivere qui
<nannes> nello stesso posto dove scrivi i messaggi che stai mandando adesso
<mestesso_> si l' ho scritto
<mestesso_> faccio invio e non succede niente
<mestesso_> sicuro che sia giusto il comando?
<nannes> scrivi solo   /quote nannes
<nannes> fermo, dai, ti scrivo io XD
<loscaltroarciere> Sera!
<nannes> sera
<nannes> che nick del cavolo che appaiono lol
<hallino1> Forse dico una stronzata.. Aggiornato il bios mestesso_ ?
<LuiGiuZZo_> ciao cè nessuno?
<hallino1> !qualcuno | LuiGiuZZo_
<ubottu-it> LuiGiuZZo_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, comunque a destra/sinistra vedi una lista di nick..
<LuiGiuZZo_> hallino1,  scusa non sono pratico, non è che sei un bot?
<LuiGiuZZo_> no volevo solo fare una domanda
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, se fossi un bot, non ti avrei risposto :)
<LuiGiuZZo_> si giusto
<LuiGiuZZo_> no siccome ho appena ordinato una gtx 580 nvidia, non vorrei aver fatto una cazzata, tu dici che ho fatto bene a prenderla?
<LuiGiuZZo_> si lo so che qui si danno aiuti x ubuntu
<LuiGiuZZo_> l'ho presa a 250 euro
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma non so se ho fatto bene
<LuiGiuZZo_> ci sei ancora?
<LuiGiuZZo_> si scusa se ti ho chiesto se sei un bot
<LuiGiuZZo_> hai ragione se eri un bot non mi rispndevi
<LuiGiuZZo_> si vabe ma perche adesso non mi rispondi
<nannes> lol
<LuiGiuZZo_> perché ridi?
<LuiGiuZZo_> ciao nannes
<ErVito> nannes: ridevi perché anche Linus ce l'ha leggermente sui maroni con nvidia perché spilla si e no poche righe di codice??
<ErVito> eheh
<nannes> uhm, in realtà ridevo per il soliloquio che si è fatt
<nannes> o
<ErVito> e vabbé
<mestesso> nannes
<mestesso> ho riaperto
<mestesso> ed era tutto completamente bloccato
<mestesso> e ho dovuto arrestare
<mestesso> il pc dal tasto di accensione
<mestesso> altrimenti non si muoveva più niente
<mestesso> nemmeno la combinazione di tasti ha funzionato
<nannes> ok allora è proprio il sistema bloccato. Non è in problema di sleep up dell'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> sera
<hallino1> ErVito, lol Linus mandò a quel paese la nVidia! Scena stupenda
<mestesso_> nannes
<mestesso_> privato
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma come mai non c'è più ubuntu-it+1?
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma non cè nessuno '
<LuiGiuZZo_> non cè nessuno cacchio?
<LuiGiuZZo_> pronto pronto pronto
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo_: Che c'è
<LuiGiuZZo_> a ciao nannes  nono niente, a ti volevo dire
<LuiGiuZZo_> che poi quella volta la il gestore pacchetti è andato a posto solo che nelle stringhe che mi avevi dato da mettere nel terminale una nonla riconosceva come comando
<LuiGiuZZo_> te la scrivo poi mi dici come va scritta correttamente?
<LuiGiuZZo_> ci sei ancora nannes ?
<nannes> si si scrivimela
<LuiGiuZZo_> aspetta n momento che apro il txt
<LuiGiuZZo_> a no az mi sa che me le aveva scritte glpiana
<LuiGiuZZo_> vabe te la scrivo lo stesso
<LuiGiuZZo_> mi sembra che pure te mi stavi aiutando
<LuiGiuZZo_> questa qui mi sembra che non ,me la accettava
<LuiGiuZZo_> sudo apt-get purge
<LuiGiuZZo_> erano tre comandi questo mi sembra dicesse che era un comando non riconosciuto
<LuiGiuZZo_> o forse era questo
<LuiGiuZZo_> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LuiGiuZZo_> poi alla fine ho messo questo
<LuiGiuZZo_> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic
<LuiGiuZZo_> comunque è andato a posto
<LuiGiuZZo_> ci sei?
<nannes> era il primo che hai scritto di sicuro. Perchè è scritto male. Ma se hai fatto gli altri ora sarà perfetto!
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo_:  ^^
<LuiGiuZZo_> sisi adesso va
<LuiGiuZZo_> no è che stavo vedendo su interneto dove ho fatto un ordine
<LuiGiuZZo_> sima che sfiga ho ortinato una vgz gtx 580 io l'avevo trovata a 300 euro e adesso dopo che l'ho ordinata ne ho trovata un altra a 290
<LuiGiuZZo_> si ma saro' sfigato
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, non sempre si è fortunati
<LuiGiuZZo_> sima che caz hallino1  ma a te ti scoccerebbe per 10 euro?
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, eh cosa vuoi che sia.. 10 euro
<LuiGiuZZo_> e vabe certo
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, te li guadagni portando la spesa a dei vecchi
<LuiGiuZZo_> spero solo che adesso non ci siano i ribassi che magari in questi giorni me la ritrovo in vendita a 30  40 euro inmeno
<hallino1> LuiGiuZZo_, comunque siamo in off topic
<LuiGiuZZo_> perche da stamattina a adesso gia mi piomba sotto di 10 euro
<hallino1> !chat | LuiGiuZZo_ Siamo in off-topic
<ubottu-it> LuiGiuZZo_ Siamo in off-topic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma si lo so che nomn è l'argomento da trattare qua
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma si lo so io sono gia di la in chat
<Arghet> Ciao ragazzi
<loscaltroarciere> Ciao Arghet.
<Arghet> posso farvi una domanda stupida su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chid
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'chid' not found
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Arghet
<ubottu-it> Arghet: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<loscaltroarciere> spara la domanda Arghet.
<loscaltroarciere> :)
<Arghet> sto scaricando l'ultima versione di ubuntu su una chiavetta usb,è possibile usarla solo dalla chiavetta senza installarla?
<Carlin0> Arghet, si
<Carlin0> ma devi metterla sulla chiavetta con unetbootin per permettergli di fare il boot
<loscaltroarciere> si Arghet, utilizza il programmino che ti indica il sito di ubuntu oppure puoi utilizzare unetbootin come ha detto Carlin0.
<Arghet> ora vedo che la scarica in iso
<Carlin0> Arghet, sei su win ?
<Arghet> si
<Carlin0> scarica la iso nel disco de pc e poi usa quel programma per passarla alla chiavetta
<Arghet> con ubuntu non riesc oa ingranare dopo u npo le partizioni mi scrlerano
<Arghet> allora scarico unetbootin,serve un aversione particolare?
<Carlin0> Arghet, non l'ho mai usato da win ma so che con google lo trovi subito
<loscaltroarciere> Arghet, scarica quella sito di unetbootin, ovviamente versione per Windows.
<Arghet> ok
<loscaltroarciere> dopo selezioni la iso e scegli la destinazione, cioé la chiavetta dopo lo provi. :)
<Arghet> finisco di scaricare e provo
<Carlin0> !unetbootin
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'unetbootin' not found
<Arghet> intanto grazie ragazzi
<Carlin0> Arghet, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Carlin0> di nulla
<loscaltroarciere> Arghet è la prima volta che usi ubuntu? oppure ci sono state altre occasioni? :)
<Arghet> ho usato versioni precedenti ma in modalita dual boot
<Arghet> poi ho usato anche zorin
<Arghet> ma dopo un po si incasinavamo le partizioni e lasciavo tutto perdere
<loscaltroarciere> in che senso si incasinavano le partizioni Arghet?
<Arghet> si
<Arghet> che dopo un po non partiva ne win ne ubuntu
<loscaltroarciere> diciamo cheh stai provando distribuzioni ubuntu based.
<Arghet> e si
<loscaltroarciere> hai provato anche kubuntu?
<Arghet> non ancora
<Arghet> infatti al momento mi serve un sistema leggero da usare su vari pc vecchi e poternavigare senza rischi
<loscaltroarciere> vecchi di quanto?
<Carlin0> se vuoi un SO leggero l'ultimo Ubuntu non è proprio l'ideale
<loscaltroarciere> potresti provare xubuntu che è leggerissimo.
<Arghet> il vecchi intendo su 5/6 anni di vita max 10 anni
<loscaltroarciere> Ram? Processore?
<loscaltroarciere> Dacci più informazioni. :)
<Arghet> non so molto nei campi non so i sistemi che usano
<loscaltroarciere> Se Ubuntu ti rallenta il tutto prova Xubuntu che è molto più leggero Xfce.
<Arghet> posso instalarli entrambi volendo su usb
<loscaltroarciere> Credo si. Si può fare Carlin0?
<Carlin0> due iso su usb si può ma non è così semplice
<Arghet> il solito mi complico la vita
<loscaltroarciere> :)
<loscaltroarciere> Arghet prova direttamente Xubuntu e vai sul sicuro.
<Carlin0> avevo una guida ma non ho mai provato , si tratta di installare un grub sulla chiavetta
<Arghet> quasi quasi .mi sa che ubunto lo istallo sul mio pc e xubuntu su usb
<Carlin0> se proprio vuoi divertirti → http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<loscaltroarciere> Xubuntu su computer vecchiotti ma volendo pure su PC nuovi, funziona egregiamente.
<Carlin0> devi editare dei file a mano ...
<marvin_> oi,,ciao. qualcuno sa come si fa installare un font (palatino linotype) in 12.04?
<Carlin0> marvin_, hai il file ttf ?
<marvin_> si
<marvin_> <Carlin0>si
<Carlin0> marvin_, se ti serve solo per il tuo utente  crei nella tua home la cartella .fonts e glielo metti dentro ... altrmentei aspe che ti cerco la cartella
<Carlin0> altrimenti*
<marvin_> <Carlin0>aspetta che ci provo
<Carlin0> marvin_, /usr/share/fonts
<Noel> nannes
<Noel> c' è un problema
<nannes> che c'è
<Noel> in PV
<Noel> nannes PV
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-27
<glpiana> ola
<hallino1> giorno!
<Odo> Giorno
<kandahar> ciao Odo
<Odo> kandahar, giorno ;)
<kandahar> :)
<piero86> ciao a tutti
<dr4kk4r^> ciao piero86
<piero86> ciao dr4kka4r
<piero86> ciao motz
<motz> ciao piero86
<piero86> come va?
<loscaltroarciere> Giorno!
<piero86> ciao loscaltroarciere
<loscaltroarciere> Ciao piero86.
<piero86> come va?
<loscaltroarciere> Tutto bene. Tu?
<piero86> non molto bene ...sono senza lavoro
<loscaltroarciere> piero86: stessa situazione. :(
<piero86> di dove 6? io torino
<loscaltroarciere> Io di Cosenza.
<piero86> usi ubuntu?
<loscaltroarciere> Kubuntu 12.04. Mi piace da morire KDE. :)
<loscaltroarciere> Tu piero86?
<piero86> al momento non lo sto usando poichè questo pc lo usiamo sia io che mia madre e lei non è molto esperta ...comunque ho usato ubuntu..,i piace!
<OverMe> !chat | piero86 loscaltroarciere
<ubottu-it> piero86 loscaltroarciere: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LuiGiuZZo_> ciao ue ma hanno tolto ubuntu-it+1?
<OverMe> no
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo_, no, basta scrivere correttamente il nome del canale: #ubuntu-it+1
<LuiGiuZZo_> ma non so io nella lista dei canali non la vedo più
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo_, vabbè, ma non è argomento di questo canale
<LuiGiuZZo_> e si lo so'
<LuiGiuZZo_> no m aio stareiparlando di l ain chat
<glpiana> LuiGiuZZo_, quindi chiudiamo l'off topic. grazie
<LuiGiuZZo_> sisi certo scusa
<somaro> installando ubuntu 12.04 ho per sbaglio formattato la partizione /home perdendo tutti i dati in esso contenuti ho provato con testdisk a ripristinare seguendo delle guide online, ma nn mi da l'opzione undelete
<somaro> photoimage riesce a recuperare files, ma sono senza nome! quindi molte cose sono presenti, è possibile riuscire a ripristinare il filesystem?
<somaro> nessuno è disponibile o nessuno sa come aiutarmi?
<filo1234> somaro: non è una cosa semplice ed è difficile che riesca a recuperare tutto
<filo1234> diciamo che è meglio se ci bevi sopra
<TaLaDo> con moderazione però
<filo1234> somaro: prova con foremost ma devi lavorarci un po'
<filo1234> e i nomi dei file comunque non saranno gli stessi
<naq> salve, ho un problema con le cuffie, quando le inserisco non si disattivano le casse
<glpiana> naq, hai provato a vedere se dalle impostazioni audio accessibili dall'icona del volume riesci a disabilitare l'uscita casse?
<naq> o si sentono entrambi o nessuna delle due
<glpiana> naq, in un terminale scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | naq
<ubottu-it> naq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062595/
<glpiana> naq, scrivi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<naq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062596/
<glpiana> naq, eri già passato di qui per problemi audio la scorsa settimana?
<naq> si, forse più di una settimana fa
<naq> non mi si sentiva più e mi hai assistito tu
<naq> ora si sente troppo XD
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> naq, prova da alsamixer a giocare coi volumi
<naq> ok
<naq> dunque, se abbasso tutto speaker si sente solo dalle cuffie, se però alzo il volume generale (per regolare l'audio in cuffia) si alzano anche gli speaker
<naq> non è un enorme problema così, basta che tengo alsa aperto quando devo stare con le cuffie e regolare da lì...
<glpiana> naq, è una bella menata. sto chipset stac92 ha problemi per il momento tant'è che alsa-base.conf va modificato. ma a volte la modifica è sufficiente. nel tuo caso no
<naq> capito, comunque non è un problema mortale
<naq> posso conviverci ora che riesco ad abbassare le casse
<naq> speriamo in un aggiornamento futuro...
<glpiana> naq, tu passa di qui ogni tanto e riproni la cosa, specificando che hai uno stac92xx così da identificarti facilmente. se esce una soluzione te la si propone
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, devo comprimere un file in .zip, come posso fare?
<naq> ok glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, se sei su gnome usa file-roller
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, specificando il formato zip quando crei l'archivio
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: come si usa?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, come usavi winzip
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: io usavo izarc
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ma file-roller è scaricabile da ubuntu software center?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, c'è già. è il gestore di archivi
<Drizamanuber> ma non riesco a trovarlo,
<Drizamanuber> di solito si apre automaticamente quando apro un file .zip
<Drizamanuber> ma come faccio ad aprirlo per comprimere un file?
<OverMe> tasto destro sul file -> comprimi
<Drizamanuber> OverMe: ok, fino a li non ho problemi, ma poi quando creo il file, ha praticamente la stessa dimensione di quello originale
<OverMe> non è detto che lo zip comprima, dipende dal file originale
<Drizamanuber> OverMe: ecco perchè!!!
<Drizamanuber> OverMe: il file che devo comprimere è un pdf creato con libreoffice e pdfshuffler
<piero86> ciao a tutti sto cercando lavoro in provincia di torino..qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<OverMe> !chat | piero86
<ubottu-it> piero86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> ciao a tutti
<naxil> ho necessita di installare lel libpcap su ubuntu 10.04 almeno la versione 1.1.1 ma non ci riesco
<remix_tj> naxil: come la stai installando?
<remix_tj> !info libpcap lucid
<naxil> da launchpad ora
<naxil> mi servono per un programma con mono
<remix_tj> uhm
<naxil> questo e' lerrore che mi da quando provo ad avviarlo http://pastebin.com/pYCHPWyh
<remix_tj> !info libpcap lucid
<ubot-it> Package libpcap does not exist in lucid
<remix_tj> !info libpcap* lucid
<ubot-it> Package libpcap does not exist in lucid
<remix_tj> naxil: che versione avresti su lucid?
<remix_tj> se è più recente potresti semplicemente provare facendo un link simbolico dalla libpcap attuale con nome libpcap.so.1.1.1
<Calippo> ragazzi a voi funziona silverlight (moonlight) ? Non riesco a visualizzare i video di video.mediaset.!
<eddyr> salve a tutti, qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con il processo kworker che occupa più dell'85% di cpu?
<eddyr> ho googlato un bel po' ma con questo kernel (3.2.0.25) ho trovato quasi niente di utile
<eddyr> è un bug noto del kernel 2.6.xxxxx
<eddyr> ho provato a impostare l'acpi=off all'avvio e ha funzionato, ma essendo un portatile non è decisamente la soluzione migliore
<eddyr> qualcuno si è già imbattuto in un problema simile?
<OverMe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 887793 in linux "Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<eddyr> OverMe, il kernel 3.0.0.13 sembrerebbe essere esente da questo bug
<OverMe> eddyr, tra i commenti ci sono un paio di possibili workaround, provali
<eddyr> OverMe, si li sto leggendo un po' tutti grazie :)
<eddyr>     sudo -i     echo N> /sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/poll     echo "options drm_kms_helper poll=N">/etc/modprobe.d/local.conf    ma questi comandi più o meno cosa fanno??
<OverMe> fai solo i primi 2, se funziona allora lo rendi permanente col terzo
<eddyr> ok, appena posso provo :) grazie mille per il supporto
<maki2> ciao a tutti
<maki2> la 12.04 mi sta facendo diventare matto
<maki2> a chi posso chiedere qualche consiglio?
<prova21> maki2: spara!
<Ufo13> ciao a tutti
<Ufo13> ragazzi ho fatto l'update di ubuntu ed e` saltato tutto, grub non riesce piu` a fare il boot
<Serpico> ola
<nannes> Ufo13: Ti hanno risposto?
<nannes1> Ufo13: Ti hanno risposto?
<nannes1> Ufo13:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes1> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<ubottu-it> pong
<Ufo13> nannes1: non ancora diciamo
<nannes1> Ufo13: leggi quel link che ho postato
<nannes1> -.-
<Ufo13> crashato i lclient
<Ufo13> quale era il link per il ripristino di grub scusa?
<nannes1> Ufo13: Devi ripristinare il grub. Segui attentamente le istruzioni   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Ufo13> eh cavolo ci vuole il livecd che non so se ho masterizzato male ma non parte
<Ufo13> ora provo a rimasterizzarlo boh
<Ufo13> ma per bootare Ubuntu dal cd di installazione
<Ufo13> scelgo "try ubuntu"
<Ufo13> in teoria dovrebbe partire anche se l'hd fosse rotto o se le partizioni si fossero incasinate no?
<esulu> Ufo13: si
<Ufo13> dannazione ho rimasterizzato l'immagine (controllato md5, era corretto) al minimo della velocita
<Ufo13> e non vuole partire
<Ufo13> mi da (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<esulu> su che sistema lo vuoi installare
<Ufo13> un normalissimo computer desktop
<Ufo13> pero ho visto sui forum ubuntu che forse devo cambiare sul bios un'opzione da AHCI a RAID
<Ufo13> boh
<Ufo13> che palle
<Ufo13> con l'altra versione non avevo avuto problemi :/
<nannes1> Ufo13: no, niente raid. da AHCI  a  IDE
<nannes1> fallo, tanto è un attimo.
<Ufo13> ma scusa con la versione vecchia di ubuntu non avevo problemi
<nannes1> Ufo13: Anch'io nella casa nuova devo togliermi le scarpe prima di entrare, per non sporcare.
<Ufo13> comunque vabe proviamo
<nannes1> E nella casa vecchia non lo facevo
<nannes1> Però la casa nuova mi piace :)
<Ufo13> vabe paragone un po' del cavolo
<Ufo13> :D
<Tullio70> Salve a tutti
<Tullio70> Posso chiedere aiuto?
<Ufo13> chiedi chiedi
<Ufo13> si nannes1 ora almeno si avvia grazie
<Ufo13> ora provo a fixare grub
 * nannes1 vediamo un po' di partita.. byeee
<Tullio70> ho un pc che vi era installato ubuntu,e dopo varie vicissitudini sono riuscito a partizionare tutto l hd in ntfs per metterci win xp,premetto che il pc non è il mio
<Tullio70> ora quando metto il cd di xp per installarlo mi dice che non cè nessun disco
<Tullio70> l hd l ho formattato con ubuntu live
<Tullio70> e in un unica partizione ntfs
<Tullio70> usando g parted e gestione dischi
<Ufo13> nannes1: quando eseguo uno dei primi passi: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Ufo13> mi chiede il tipo di partizione
<Ufo13> su fsck -l
<Ufo13> mi dava extended
<Ufo13> sudo fdisk -l
<Tullio70> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Tullio70> il pc non è mio ,e ubuntu glielo avevo installato io,ma non ci si trovavano
<Ufo13> hmm
<Ufo13> non ho capito il problema, windows non trova il disco?
<Tullio70> ora devo rimetterglielo a posto
<Tullio70> si
<Ufo13> ma scusa fagli riformattare il disco a windows?
<Tullio70> metto il cd di win ma quando gli dico di installare mi dice che non cè nessun disco
<Tullio70> non me lo fa fare
<Ufo13> hmm strano
<Ufo13> :/
<Tullio70> dal cd di win non mi fa ne partizionare ne altro
<Ufo13> boh rimetti il cd di ubuntu e cancella tutte le partizioni
<Tullio70> forse ho cancellato male con la live di ubuntu?
<Ufo13> e poi partixiona da windows
<Tullio70> l ho inserito
<Tullio70> ora con la live,mi aiutate a cancellare bene?
<Tullio70> ho messo una live 11.04
<Ufo13> boh ora non ho presente come funziona il partizionatore
<Ufo13> ma non e` difficile no?
<Ufo13> credo!
<Tullio70> pare di no,ma mi da problemi
<Ufo13> dicci i prob
<Tullio70> ora sta partendo e ti dico cosa mi dice da ubuntu
<Ufo13> io pero devo scapparei n doccia tra 2 secondi!
<Ufo13> ok dimmi
<Tullio70> uso g parted?
<Ufo13> direi di si?
<Ufo13> mai usato :D
<Tullio70> mi da una partizione ntfs e una non allocata da 2.49
<Tullio70> io vorrei averne una unica ntfs
<Ufo13> ok
<Ufo13> cancella la ntfs
<Tullio70> l ho eliminata
<Tullio70> ora mi da una non allocata da 232gb,il disco pero è da 250
<Ufo13> hmmmm
<Ufo13> c'e solo spazio non allocato?
<Tullio70> si
<Ufo13> ok
<Ufo13> io applicherei tutte le modifiche
<Ufo13> farei reboot
<Ufo13> e continuerei dal cd di windows
<Ufo13> pero fai come credi tu :P
<Tullio70> provo
<Tullio70> lo stesso,mi dice disco sconosciuto,nessun disco in questa unità
<Ufo13> bella merda :/
<Tullio70> e si
<Tullio70> ora ho rimesso laq live di ubuntu
<Fin3> ciao a tutti
<Fin3> ho un problema con l'automount dei dischi...
<Fin3> praticamente due dischi, correttamente inseriti in fstab per l'automontaggio, non si montano, e ubuntu alla partenza mi dice che o non sono presenti o non sono pronti. Poi da dentro ubuntu me li fa montare tranquillamente
<Fin3> sono due dischi s-ata, con i canali impostati in AHCI
<Fin3> qualcuno ha mai visto una cosa simile?
<Ufo13> ok ragazzi scusate ma dove sta il menu per cambiare driver nvidia?
<zeitgeist00000> salve ho installato xp e poi lubuntu e non ho dual boot. Va direttamente in lubuntu
<OverMe> zeitgeist00000, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<OverMe> !paste | zeitgeist00000
<ubot-it> zeitgeist00000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> zeitgeist00000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zeitgeist00000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063126/
<OverMe> ora dovrebbe andare
<zeitgeist00000> a cosi presto
<zeitgeist00000> ok provo
<zeitgeist00000> thanks
<zeitgeist00000> salve, ho provato come detto pero non ho risolto col boot
<zeitgeist00000> ho provato con sudo update-grub ma non funziona ancora
<zeitgeist00000> mi consigliate di installare boot-repair
<tre5> salve
<fourlastor> ma sphinx (il riconoscitore vocale) funziona già in modo usabile? ad esempio volendo scrivere dentro a gedit..
<nannes> @seen steal
<ubottu-it> nannes: steal was last seen in #ubuntu-it 4 days, 9 hours, 43 minutes, and 50 seconds ago: <steal> giorno, se il comando free mi dice che ci sono 199 mega di memoria disponibili perche' java non riesce a partire nonostante gli passo il comando -Xmx8m(che sono + che sufficienti per il mio programma java)
<hallino1> @seen newlife
<ubottu-it> hallino1: newlife was last seen in #ubuntu-it 5 days, 6 hours, 17 minutes, and 15 seconds ago: <newlife> ?
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-28
<ninquitassar> 'giorno!
<doom_> ciao
<doom_> come faccio a configuare unity senza utilizzare i tool proposti nel software center? cercavo un file di configurazione
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<TaLaDo> piero86, scusa ma visto che siamo in un canale di supporto è meglio evitare le query e esporre in pubblica eventuali domande
<piero86> ok scusa ...
<TaLaDo> niente figurati
<simone> salve a tutti, necessito di sapere come creare un lanciatore... mi spiego:
<simone> sulle versioni precedenti era sufficiente cliccare con il tasto destro del mouse per creare un lanciatore e definire il comando sulla sua descrizione, ora con ubuntu 12.04 non so dove mettermi le mani
<simone> devo lanciare un eseguibile con il comando optirun prima poichè ho doppia scheda video sul portatile e mi occorre più potenza dal punto di vista grafico.
<simone> come posso fare?
<ugone> simone, dovrebbe funzionare facendo cosi apri un terminale e scrivi alacarte e poi dai invio e poi crei il tuo lanciatore
<simone> sono riuscito a trovare una guida per crearli come si faceva precedentemente installado il Nautilus Script Manager
<simone> se ti interessa si trova qui http://www.lffl.org/2012/02/ubuntu-aggiungiamo-lopzione-crea.html
<ugone> oppure http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/desktop/unity-launcher-intro.html
<giuseppe_> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta a spegnere la mia cam che sta sempre accesa ?
<giuseppe_> ciao, buon pranzo, a dopo
<giuseppe_> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuterebbe con una webcam che rimane sempre accesa ?
<TaLaDo> che vuol dire rimane sempre accesa?
<giuseppe_> praticamente credo funzioni al contrario, è sempre accesa e aprendo cheese si spegne ma non si vede nulla
<giuseppe_> il led che segnala il funzionamento è sempre acceso e si spegne aprendo cheese
<TaLaDo> giuseppe_, apri un terminale e digita lsusb e copia su pastebin
<TaLaDo> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe_> TaLaDo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064229/ .  cheese però la vede come hp-101 ma in grigio
<Odo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> giuseppe_, non viene vista alcuna webcam
<TaLaDo> giuseppe_, prova a cambiare usb
<giuseppe_> da lasusb no, ma cheese la vede ..non posso, è integrata
<TaLaDo> ah
<TaLaDo> giuseppe_, allora non so aiutarti
<giuseppe_> la vede in dev/video0
<giuseppe_> come faccio a leggere il file ...gedit mi disse che video0 non è un file normale ?
<giuseppe_> sudo gedit /dev/video0
<TaLaDo> giuseppe_, e certo
<TaLaDo> sarebbe come dire che vuoi editare un hd
<giuseppe_> capito
<giuseppe_> ciao rag ..alla pross
<alessio> ciao raga, siccome ho dei problemi con la versione 11.3 di flashplayer, qualcuno potrebbe installare chrome 19 e passarmi il file pepperview così lo sostituisco con quello della versione 20 che fa i capricci?? ho gia provato a farlo da solo, ma mi dice che avevo installato una versione di chrome più recente e che devo cambiare profilo -.-'
<alessio> ragazzi non rispondete in troppi però -.-'
<alessio> dai che ci vuole basta che qualcuno installi chrome e mi passa sta benedetta cartella /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash
<Steeler> alessio, io uso FireFox
<alessio> ci mettete 5 minuti...qualcuno che mi fa sto favore?? se volete il deb della versione 19 di chrome ve lo passo io
<Steeler> .ma ci sta qualcuno che usa ancora FireFox ???
<alessio> Steeler, io lo usavo ma da quando adobe ha abbandonato il progetto flashplayer for linux ho detto ciao
<filo1234> !chat | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> alessio, stranamente il flash ancora mi funziona su 11.04. e FireFox.
<alessio> anche se la versione 11.2 sembra essere ancora la migliore per il momento non ti dico quanti problemi mi sta dando sta 11.3
<alessio> Steeler, io ho la versione 11.3 gia integrata in chrome mentre per firefox si sono fermati alla 11.2 (con il supporto per altri 5 anni, supporto non sviluppo...) l'html5 è il futuro...
<alessio> Steeler, comunque mi faresti questo piacere?? ti passo il .deb di chrome 19 lo installi e mi passi la cartella PepperFlash poi fai quello che vuoi lo tieni lo disinstalli come vuoi...
<filo1234> !chat | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> e 2
<filo1234> alessio: qui non diamo supporto per pacchetti esterni
<alessio> filo1234, si scusa ma la conversazione l'ho iniziata qui...tanto è una cosa di due secondi, poi qui non scrive mai nessuno quindi...se scrivo una cosa non inerente a chi vuoi che possa fregare??
<filo1234> alessio: no
<alessio> ok mi sposto sull'altro canale -.-'
<filo1234> qui in questo canale sei OT
<filo1234> ok grazie
<Treader> ciao
<heich> ciao a tutti...
<AlexZion> ciao heich
<heich> posso chiedere un info??
<AlexZion> !domanda | heich
<ubot-it> heich: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<heich> vorrei avviare transmission all'avvio del pc in modalità icona ma non riesco a trovare quale opzione darli...
<heich> chiedo scusa sono un po niubbo XD
<jester-> heich: guarda nelle impostazioni di transmission
<heich> si quello lo fatto (è l'icona c'è nell'aria notifica) ma quando si avvia il pc mi apre comunque la finestra
<AlexZion> heich: se esiste l'impostazione che cerchi dovrebbe essere tra le opzioni del programma , in questo caso trasmission ..., se non è li probabilmente non puoi immagino ....
<heich> sisi io l'ho trovata ma volevo che quando accendo il pc transmission si avviasse solo in modalità icona con un comando tipo @transmission --i
<jester-> dod: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/gigirock.jpg
<jester-> dod: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/gigirock2.png
<heich> grazie a quelli che hanno cercato di aiutarmi ciao!!
<nannes> heich: Risolto?
<hallino1> 'Sera!
<nannes> sera hallino1
<hallino1> ciao nannes
<ninquitassar> 'sera!
<simone> ciao a tutti ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 ho qualche problema con i driver HD 5650 dice errore consulatare un file che nn ricordo ( premetto che è la prima volta che metto ubunto magari sbaglio io ) potete darmi una mano?
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-29
<glpiana> ola
<Dig> salve, ho un problema con dei video creati con ubuntu. riesco a vederli solo su Ubuntu ma non su win. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<fasos> è possibile utilizzare kde su lubuntu? Grazie
<Shin3> tanto vale che usi kubuntu
<Shin3> o no?
<fasos> ho un laptop vecchio
<fabio_cc> fasos, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, ma se è vecchio probabilmente kde è pesante
<fasos> ho insta
<fasos> scusate
<fasos> ho installato kmymoney ma non si adatta al mio monitor per questo ho pensato di utilizzare kde, forse sbaglio
<TaLaDo> fasos, può essere un problema di scheda grafica non credo tu risolva installando kde su lubuntu anzi...
<primo_> salve! vorrei un aiuto ho installato il metronomo gtick su lubuntu 12.04 ma non vuole funzionare
<primo_> in pratica il file di dispositivo audio dsp nella cartella
<primo_> dev non esiste
<primo_> come potrei fare per risolvere il problema?
<primo_> grazie
<glpiana> primo_, avvia gtick da terminale anzitutto
<glpiana> primo_, poi vai nelle preferenze e dimmi cosa c'è selezionato sotto sound system
<hallino1> 'giorno
<primo_> due opzioni pulseaudio selezionato e oss
<glpiana> primo_, oki, chiudi le preferenze
<glpiana> primo_, poi clicca su "avvia" e guarda se appaiono scritte sul terminale
<teach_hw> Buongiorno, ho installato Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, da due giorni all'avvio le due interfacce di rete sono disabilitate. Il file /etc/network/interfaces è OK come risolvere ?
<fasos> allora come mai funziona tutto perfettamente tranne kmymoney?
<fasos> se fosse la scheda video dovrebbe sfalsare tutto
<primo_> dsp.c: pa_simple_new() failed: Connessione rifiutata
<glpiana> fasos, non si adatta al monitor cioè la finestra non sta interamente nello schermo?
<glpiana> primo_, se selezioni OSS dalle preferenze fa la stessa cosa?
<raff0z> ciao a tutti!!!!
<fasos> yes
<glpiana> fasos, riesci a visualizzare i tasti per minimizzare massimizzare e chiudere la finestra?
<fasos> si si
<raff0z> ho un problemino ... ieri ubuntu funzionava bene ... sta mattina lo vado a riaccendere e dopo che effettuo il login mi dà ubuntu come se lo avessi appena installato (senza files e niente)
<glpiana> quindi non è la finestra a sforare, ma il suo contenuto
<primo_> il messaggio nel terminale è diverso ma comunque non esce il messaggio grafico "impossibile avviare...."
<raff0z> (ho la home criptata )
<glpiana> pirdi che messaggio grafico parli?
<raff0z> (e quindi mi è venuto il dubbio che magari non riesce a decriptarla)
<glpiana> primo_, di che messaggio grafico parli?
<glpiana> raff0z, probabile
<raff0z> e come faccio mo???
<glpiana> raff0z, non so aiutarti, mai criptato nulla
<raff0z> doh xD
<primo_> di quello che esce quando faccio partire gtick dall'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> raff0z, vedi se qui trovi roba utile se nessuno sa risponderti http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt
<fasos> proprio non so
<glpiana> primo_, oki, ma che messaggio sarebbe? non lo hai scritto o almeno non trovo dove tu lo hai scritto
<glpiana> fasos, puoi prendere una schermata per chiarire la situazione?
<glpiana> !image | fasos
<ubot-it> fasos: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<primo_> allora installato gtick poi da menu audio gtick lancio il metronomo ,quindi non da terminale
<primo_> all'avvio esce un messaggio che dice :impossibile avviare gtick controllare che il dispositivo audio sia presente e che i campioni audio esistano
<glpiana> primo_, gtick lo hai preso dai repository ufficiali o altrove?
<primo_> installato da software centre di lubuntu,tutto regolare
<primo_> scusa ti riporto con esattezza il messaggio che mi da gtick all'avvio:Impossibile avviare il metronomo. Controllare che il dispositivo di suono indicato e il file campione siano accessibili.
<raff0z> ok grazie!!! :D
<glpiana> primo_, prova ad avviarlo con: gksu /usr/bin/gtick        e dimmi se così funziona
<primo_> in preferenze ho: nome del file di dispositivo devdsp
<primo_> stessa cosa,purtroppo
<fasos> http://imagebin.org/218842
<glpiana> primo_, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep jack
<glpiana> fasos, avevi detto che vedevi i tasti per minimizzare  emassimizzare, ma non mi pare sia così a vedere l'immagine
<fasos> scusa hai ragione devo correggermi
<glpiana> fasos, clicca sulla barra e tinei premuto il tasto sinistro del mouse, sposta la finestra fin che non vedi i tasti e poi clicca su massimizza
<primo_> fatto
<glpiana> primo_, ti da qualcosa?
<fasos> fatto ... ma nulla
<primo_> si ma tante righe adesso cerco di fartele vedere:ciccio@Soltek:~$ gksu /usr/bin/gtick Couldn't get value #0 from prefix "SoundSystem". ciccio@Soltek:~$ dpkg -l | grep jack ii  jackd                                5                                       JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package) ii  jackd2                               1.9.8~dfsg.1-1ubuntu1                   JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clie
<glpiana> fasos, nulla in che senso?
<glpiana> !paste | primo_
<ubot-it> primo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fasos> la finestra si espande ma non si adatta.
<fasos> come nell'immagine
<glpiana> fasos, oki, allora prova a dimensionarla tu prendendola dai lati
<fasos> nulla non si ridimensiona più di tanto
<glpiana> a dopo
<primo_> il fatto è che io ho verificato rd il file di dispositivo audio dsp nella directory dev non esiste
<fasos> ok
<primo_> ho anche provato a prendere il file dsp da un'altro pc simile ed a copiarlo nella cartella dev ma non mi permette di farlo nemmeno come amministratore
<glpiana> primo_, ti ho cheisto di mettere il risultato del comando su pastbin ma non lo hai fatto. puoi farlo per cortesia?
<primo_> be io adesso ho chiuso il terminele e non ho più il contenuto ma poi sono le prime volte che uso l?irc e non so come fare,chiedo scusa
<glpiana> <glpiana> primo_, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep jack
<glpiana> !paste| primo_
<ubot-it> primo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> a dopo
<primo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065713/
<glpiana> primo_, scrivi nel terminale: ps aux | grep jack
<primo_> fatto
<glpiana> primo_, che è uscito?
<primo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<primo_> spero di aver fatto bene
<glpiana> primo_, no, manca il numero della pagina :)
<primo_> aspetta!http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065750/
<glpiana> primo_, scrivi: kill -9 4248
<primo_> fatto
<glpiana> primo_, ora di nuovo: ps aux | grep jack
<primo_> fatto
<primo_> 4248 n0n c'è
<primo_> ti invio l'output?
<glpiana> primo_, allora avvia gtick e vedi se ora fa tic
<primo_> da ternminale?
<glpiana> primo_, no, anche dal menu. da dove più ti aggrada
<primo_> come prima impossibile avviare il metronomo.......
<glpiana> primo_, allora non so driti. il fatto che non esista /dev/dsp è normale. non c'è nemmeno qua pur funzionando il programma
<glpiana> sorry scappo ancora
<primo_> ok grazie comunque
<neramarea> 'giorno. mi serve aiuto: ho pacioccato con un ppa di gnome3 unstable... l'ho rimoss e ho reinstallato tutto, ma ahimè in alcune finestre (tra cui l'accesso di lightdm), le scritte in alto appaiono bianche su bianco... http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/schermatadel20120629115.png/
<alex81_> ciao ho comprato una chiavetta internet momo zte della tre e uso Lubuntu 12.04; ho fatto connessione di rete me la riconosce l'ho configurata come banda larga mobile ma rimane sempre con il led rosso e non si connette potreste aiutarmi perfavore vi ringrazio
<alex81_> ho cercato su internet su varie guide ma non sono mai riuscito a risolvere la cosa :(
<alex81_> ho iniziato da poco ad usare linux sono un po niubbo
<hallino1> alex81_, ti consiglio di scrivere sul forum per una risposta sicura
<alex81_> sul forum? ok :)
<fourlastor> avete avuto problemi con le casse con google chrome 20?
<fourlastor> a me continuavano a fare "tic tic" : \
<fourlastor> hm, pare che con l'aggiornamento di oggi il problema sia stato risolto :P
<loscaltroarciere> Salve ragazzi. Posso domandare una cosa a proposito di KDE? Come si tolgono le anteprime sulle icone? http://imageshack.us/f/705/schermata1rg.png/ grazie!
<nannes> Wè
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gmubuntu> ciao; ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti: tutto si blocca con il messaggio 'E:Il pacchetto plasma-scriptengine-javascript deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.'
<gmubuntu> ho provato con apt-get -f install ma non gli riesce di risolvere nulla
<gmubuntu> ho pure (spero di non aver fatto ancora peggio...) rimosso direttamente da terminale il pacchetto in questione sperando di poterlo poi riscaricare e reinstallare ma neppure questo ha funzionato
<gmubuntu> mi si blocca anche il gestore pacchetti con lo stesso messaggio e Ubuntu sofware center non ne vuole sapere......che altro posso tentare?
<gmubuntu> grazie in anticipo....
<LightY-> ciao.non so se posso scrivere qui del mio problema con un programma chiamato Desmume(gtk) l'ho scaricato dall'ubuntu software center,ma ora ho un "problema" che non so risolvere soprattutto perchè uso ubuntu da una settimana.grazie
<jester-> gmubuntu: prova a cambiare server apt
<jester-> LightY-: cioè?
<gmubuntu> cioè jester... non sono un gran smanettone...
<jester-> gmubuntu:  impostazioni sorgenti software
<cristian_c> LightY-, a cosa serve di preciso?
<LightY-> allora il programma funziona perfettamente però quando provo ad utilizzare un salvataggio il programma si chiude
<LightY-> cristian_c è un emulatore che ho trovato sull'ubuntu software center
<jester-> emulatore di cosa
<LightY-> jester- di nintendo ds
<LightY-> non so se è un problema del programma in sè o del mio computer
<jester-> magari nannes lo conosce
<gmubuntu> jester, dove esattamente? ho lìimpressione che tutto ubuntu sia ingessato... cosa devo aprire? scusa la mia ignoranza... sono de' coccio si direbbe a Roma
<LightY-> jester- ok grazie allora chiedo a lui/lei?
<nannes> chi?cosa?perchè?quando?
<nannes> LightY-: lui
<LightY-> nannes ciao grazie.ho un problema con un software chiamato desmume,lo conosci?
<nannes> no...
<nannes> però google dice che è l'emulatore per nintendo ds
<LightY-> ok...grazie lo stesso
<LightY-> si esatto
<nannes> LightY-: che problema da' ?
<LightY-> il software funziona correttamente, ma quando utilizzo un file di gioco salvato si chiude il programma
<LightY-> infatti una volta aver giocato si può salvare la propria partita su un file e poi continuare a salvare e giocare su quello
<nannes1> LightY-: dicevi?
<danig_> ciao a tutti
<LightY-> nannes 1 dicevo che una volta aver giocato si può salvare la propria partita su un nuovo file,ma quando apro (con il programma) questo file,il programma si chiude
<nannes1> LightY-: devi scoprire qual è il messaggio d'errore, così analizziamo bene il problema
<nannes1> LightY-: Fallo partire da terminale...
<LightY-> nannes1 : uso ubuntu da una settimana ma ci provo
<LightY-> nannes1 : devo scrivere un codice per avviarlo giusto?
<gmubuntu> x jester: ubuntu software center è bloccato, mi segnala crash non appena lo apro; devo provare da terminale?
<nannes1> LightY-: si, il nome del processo.   desmume dovrebbe andar bene
<jester-> gmubuntu: impostazioni di sistema---> sorgenti software
<jester-> li cambi il server
<nannes> prova anche desmume --help
<nannes> LightY-:  ^^
<LightY-> nannes : perfetto ci sono riuscito (ad aprirlo tramite terminale)
<nannes> LightY-: bene, ora prova ad aprire la partita salvata e leggi l'errore che viene "stampato" a video
<LightY-> nannes : posso fare copia e incolla del messaggio del terminale?
<nannes> se non è troppo lungo si
<LightY-> nannes : è abbastanza lungo...dici che è meglio se parliamo in query?o è un problema?
<jester-> !paste | LightY-
<ubot-it> LightY-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LightY-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066261/     <----- eccolo qui nannes
<gmubuntu> x jester: su impostazioni sistema non ho sorgenti software tra le varie opzioni disponibili.......
<LightY-> jester- : grazie! ;)
<nannes> uff questa connessione va di merd** oggi
<nannes> hai incollato la roba?
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<arkan> <LightY-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066261/     <----- eccolo qui nannes
<nannes> arkan: ma se n'è uscito?
<arkan> si
<nannes> uff
<nannes> vabè noon è colpa mia è la connessione :/
<arkan> già
<kaurubuntu> salve avrei  l'esigenza di ripristinare la scheda di rete wifi sul mio notebook
<kaurubuntu> ho fatto un pò di casini con driver wireless di windows perchè mi dava con iwconfig no wireless extension
<kaurubuntu> ma la scheda funzionava
<nannes1> kaurubuntu: scheda?
<nannes1> lol
<nannes1> allora perchè tocchi? XD
<nannes1> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<kaurubuntu> mi puoi aiutare gentilmente?
<nannes1> neanche per sogno.
<nannes1> :D
<kaurubuntu> dai nannes
<nannes1> annulla tutti ma proprio tutti i cambiamenti che hai fatto coi driver windows
<nannes1> distruggi i moduli caricati da ndiswrapper
<nannes1> e poi hai finito.
<kaurubuntu> ho rimosso i driver caricati da ndiswrapper
<kaurubuntu> ma niente
<nannes1> che noia.... questo caldo mi toglie pure la mia super pazienza
<nannes1> che diventa super impazienza
<kaurubuntu> ma perchè fate sempre gli indisponenti
<kaurubuntu> ?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: come hai rimoso
<kaurubuntu> li ho rimossi dall'interfaccia di ndiswrapper
<nannes1> che mi fa astenere dall'atto del dare una mano a chiunque
<nannes1> XD
<jester-> kaurubuntu: ndiswrapper -l
<kaurubuntu> ok
<kaurubuntu> fatto da terminale ora?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: fa vedere la risposta su pastebin
<kaurubuntu> non ho nessuna risposta da terminale
<kaurubuntu> semplicemente mi ritorna in nome alla riga con il nome del pc
<jester-> kaurubuntu: lspci | grep -i network
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066333/
<jester-> kaurubuntu: via in driver aggiuntivi e reinstalla il driver bcm o  bm che sia, se è attivo lo sta disattivalo
<kaurubuntu> si ma se mi dici come operare facciamo prima...
<kaurubuntu> ah ok
<kaurubuntu> sono già andato in driver aggiuntivi
<kaurubuntu> ed ho disinstallato il driver broadcom aggiuntivo per poi riattivarlo in un secondo momento
<kaurubuntu> ma niente
<ubu5400> sono sempre kaurubuntu
<ubu5400> ora sono connesso al notebook con la ethernet
<jester1-> kaurubuntu: jester-> kaurubuntu: via in driver aggiuntivi e reinstalla il driver bcm o  bm che sia, se è attivo lo sta disattiivalo
<jester1-> kaurubuntu: devi  essere connesso a internet
<ubu5400> ora riprovo
<ubu5400> dunque io ho un solo driver disponibile su driver aggiuntivi
<ubu5400> lo disattivo e lo riattivo
<ubu5400> dopo aver riavviato
<kaurubuntu> speriamo bene...
<Calippo> ragazzi su google-talk funziona la cam ma non l'audio, se uso pero' il registratore di suoni il mic funziona perfettamente
<kaurubuntu> datemi conferma se faccio bene
<kaurubuntu> niente...
<ubu5400> ragazzi niente da fare...
<ubu5400> spero non debba reistallare ubuntu...
<ubu5400> ci siete?
<ubu5400> riformulo la domanda qualora ci sia qualcuno di buona volontà da aiutarmi
<ubu5400> devo ripristinare la scheda di rete wifi su ubuntu 11.04
<ubu5400> ho fatto un pò di cadini con ndiswrapper
<ubu5400> casini
<ubu5400> ed ora non mi funziona
<Calippo> ubu5400, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ubu5400> c'è da fare un casino di operazioni
<ubu5400> mi date una mano
<ubu5400> <?
<ubu5400> calippo ci sei?
<kaurubuntu> grazie nannes e grazie ai guru di questa chat per il vostro supporto....
<nannes> kaurubuntu: daii su non ti arrabbiare
<kaurubuntu> come al solito vi rivelate più che di aiuto solo presuntuosi
<nannes> se ti metti a pacioccare senza motivo poi non incazzarti se non riesci a riparare
<kaurubuntu> si ma tu che stai a fare qui per fare il presuntuoso o per fornire supporto?
<nannes> bisognerebbe imparare a cavarsela un po' più da soli,
<kaurubuntu> sto reinstallando
<nannes> ci sono un sacco di domande alle quali si può rispondere facilmente su google...
<kaurubuntu> lo so
<kaurubuntu> ed in effetti ne faccio uso grazie
<nannes> reinstallando? lol.. vabè almeno meglio di niente..
<hallino1> Eilà ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> ma dato che ho le partizioni separate mi sbrigo prima a reinstallare
<nannes> Allora fai bene!
<neo> ciao
<Calippo> kaurubuntu, IRC is a privilege - NOT a right.
<Guest26105> ciaoo
<kaurubuntu> per me dovete imparare ad essere più umili e disponibili se volete fornire un supporto adeguato alla gente
<Guest26105> avrei bisogno di installare ubunto da usb
<kaurubuntu> grande calippo
<kaurubuntu> tu si che sei un grande...
<Guest26105> può aiutarmi qualcuno?
<neramarea> 'sera. mi serve aiuto: ho pacioccato con un ppa di gnome3 unstable... l'ho rimosso e ho reinstallato tutto, ma ahimè in alcune finestre (tra cui l'accesso di lightdm), le scritte in alto appaiono bianche su bianco... http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/schermatadel20120629115.png/
<nannes> !usb | Guest26105
<ubot-it> Guest26105: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Guest26105> grazie molto gentile
<kaurubuntu> mi avete bannato o sbaglio?
<nannes> !chat | kaurubuntu, non intasare il canale di supporto per piacere... per chiedere queste cose c'è il canale chat
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu, non intasare il canale di supporto per piacere... per chiedere queste cose c'è il canale chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kaurubuntu> ragazzi mi avete bannato?
<nannes> kaurubuntu: sei ancora nel canale di supporto...
<kaurubuntu> ok
<nannes> e se quando vieni bannato, non puoi scrivere... quindi no.ù
<kaurubuntu> lo so ma mi sembrava che mi fossi stato parzialmente bannato
<kaurubuntu> che fossi
<kaurubuntu> pardon
<kaurubuntu> kaurubuntu, IRC is a privilege - NOT a right.
<kaurubuntu> cosa significa?
<nannes> significa che se non la finisci di flooddare qui forse gli op ti bannano davvero
<kaurubuntu> sto solo chiedendo e non floddando
<nannes> !chat | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kaurubuntu> ok sperando che la prossima volta trovi gente più disponibile vi saluto e vi auguro un buon proseguimento di serata
<Kalce> buonasera
<pdor> ciao mi potete dare una procedura affidabile per installare aricrack e cirix?
<pdor> o citrix ehm
<pdor> su mbu
<pdor> xubuntu 12 -4
<nannes1> pdor: Cosa intendi per "procedura affidabile" ? :)
<nannes1> Non c'è nulla di speciale, installalo come installeresti qualsiasi altro programma
<pdor> non me lo fa installare
<pdor> devo aggiungere repository strani
<nannes1> No, aircrack c'è di sicuro.
<pdor> l'altro giorno non era disponibile
<filo1234> !info aircrack
<ubot-it> Package aircrack does not exist in precise
<filo1234> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/aircrack-ng/1:1.1-1.1build1
<nannes1> Woah, come mai l'han tolto..?
<filo1234> boh
<pdor> e posso fidarmi delle procedre che dicono di aggiungere repository?
<pdor> l'han tolto perche' avevo deciso finalmente di installarlo:)
<filo1234> pdor: hai 2 scelte o compilartelo dai sorgenti o usare il ppa di launchpad  ( a tuo rischio e pericolo ovviamente)
<nannes1> pdor: se non vuoi non li aggiungere, e scaricalo direttamente dal link che ti ha dato filo...
<pdor> i source? non so usarli
<pdor> installo bactrack su una usb
<nannes1> no no il pacchetto deb
<nannes1> non c'è bisogno di installare backtrack solo per aircrack-.-
<nannes1> pdor: 32bit o 64bit?   uname -m
<pdor> 32
<filo1234> pdor: per la cronaca, non diamo supporto per pacchetti esterni ai repo ufficiali
<pdor> non ho capito...ci sono rischi installando  debian?
<pdor> ah ok
<tano> come mai non è stato ancora creato un canale lubuntu-it
<nannes1> tano: Questo qui comprende tutti i  *buntu
<tano> ok grazie
<nannes1> Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu. Tutti in questo chan
<Guest54823> salve sono nuovo ho bisogno di una mano
<nannes1> ok
<bithunter> Buonasera a tutti
<nannes1> sera bithunter
<bithunter> Ho reinstallato ubuntu "nuovo de pacco"... continuo ad avere una lentezza impressionante in wireless/internet... ho provato winzzz tutto ok...non capisco (Notebook Acer aspire 5742G ATI radeon 5470)
<nannes1> bithunter:  lspci | grep -i net
<bithunter> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01) 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<bithunter> da premettere non ho fatto nessun aggiornamento/installato drivers... (altrimenti peggiora)
<nannes1> bravissimo.
<bithunter> :) Bravissimo? Cioè? hihihihihi
<nannes1> perchè non hai toccato nulla con aggiornamenti/drivers altrimenti facevi danni :)
<nannes1> allooooora vediamo di risolvere
<bithunter> :) Grazieeee
<nannes1> bithunter: preferisci la guida o i comandi passo passo?!?! O.O
<bithunter> come meglio credi è lo stesso :)
<nannes1> bithunter: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=509978
<bithunter> vedo subito
<nannes1> è bastato cercare su google ;)
<bithunter> ho già visto... ma credo che sia stato uno dei milioni di tentativi... cmq riprovo :)
<bithunter> mentre si stanno installando... dopo posso aggiornare e restano questi drivers?
<nannes1> aggiornare cosa? la distro intera no...
<bithunter> un sec... arrivo
<bithunter> :)
<bithunter> dicevo... appena installato ubuntu ci sono tutti gli aggiornamenti... posso andare tranquillo?
<bithunter> mi spiego meglio...
<bithunter> gli aggiornamenti e il kernel etc... quelli che escono fuori appena che installi ubuntu... posso avviarli?
<dod> avviali
<bithunter> dod, voglio capire.. se installo i drivers tramite terminale... restano oppure vengono cambiati con gli aggiornamenti?
<dod> drivers di cosa?
<bithunter> AR9287 http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/
<dod> se hai messo un driver per il wifi di tuo non dovrebbe essere toccato.
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> provo allora
<dod> meglio sarebbe attivare i driver dall'apposito programma ma comunque di norma non vengono toccati i driver messi a mano.
<dod> l'eventuale aggiornamento del kernel puo' disattivare i driver della vga se messi a mano ma non e' il tuo caso.
<bithunter> come dicevo a nannes1, ho un portatile acer 5742g... in wireless dopo gli aggiornamenti diventa lenta e instabile... vorrei trovare una soluzione
<bithunter> cmq provo a fare gli aggiornamenti e riavvio vediamo come va... torno subito
<bithunter> scusate a tutti rebutoooo il pc :)
<Guest8979> solea: permesdo .
<Guest8979> neramarea: permesso .
<DrHoffman_nana> Ciao! Ho un problemino con ubuntu... Ogni volta che chiudo lo schermo va in stand-by anche se nelle impostazioni di sistema è impostato di no
<bithunter> tutto ok
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-30
<bithunter> sono tornato per dire che ho risolto (almeno sembra)
<bithunter> ho installato l'ultima versione stabile per la scheda di rete ed è tutto liscioooooo speriamo in bene
<bithunter> grazie a tutti e buonanotte ora vado è tardissimo :)
<dod> vai
<bithunter> cmq per essere più chiaro bastava andare qui e scaricare/installare l'ultima versione aggiornata: http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/ nel mio caso quella di giugno :) Notte a tutti
<arkan> buon giorno
<hallino1> Buongiorno!
<ziovinc> ciaoa a tutti. ho dimenticato la passwd di accesso così ho provato a seguire le istruzioni in recovery mode / root / #passwd nomeutente
<ziovinc> me lo fa modificare ma quando devo digitare le nuova passwd la tastiera non scrive.....
<ubu5400> salve  ragazzi
<ubu5400> premetto che sto già visionando google
<ubu5400> mi servirebbe un buon tool per il monitoraggio della rete
<ubu5400> con interfaccia grafica possibilimente
<Anrux> scusate se disturbo ma stò installando ubuntu ma quando parte da CD mi chiede username e pss la domanda è quali?
<TaLaDo> Anrux, dove hai preso il cd?
<Anrux> L'ho fatto io dopo averlo scaricato
<TaLaDo> Anrux,  ok e da dove hai preso la iso?
<TaLaDo> !installazione | Anrux
<ubot-it> Anrux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ubu5400> potete consigliarmi
<Anrux> lo ho scaricato dal sito direttamente dal server
<TaLaDo> Anrux, segui la guida, mai visto che una live mi chieda la password
<Anrux> infatti non me lo aspettavo manco io perchè avevo già visto eseguire un installazione dell'ultima versione ed era andato tutto liscio
<TaLaDo> Anrux, quindi può essere che hai sbagliato qualcosa
<TaLaDo> Anrux,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/     e rifai la live
<Anrux> non me lo legge il 64bit mi serve a 32
<TaLaDo> e allora prendi il 32
<hallino1> Anrux, scaricarlo dai torrent no eh?
<hallino1> Anrux, o addirittura dai nostri server ubuntu-it.org
<ubu5400_> mi servirebbe un buon tool per il monitoraggio della rete
<hallino1> ubu5400_, scrivi sul forum che fai prima
<ubu5400_> ok
<Anrux> si hai ragione ma non avevo torrent sul computer da dove l'ho scaricato
<pdor> ciao qualcuno mi sa dire se ubuntu ha meno problemi di xubuntu, volendo fare cose particolari e' meglio ubuntu come affidabilita? anche per stupidaggini...es lagno si pianta e perde sempre
<pdor> iagno
<nannes> We
<arkan> ciao nannes
<nannes> Ciao arkan!
<savana> ubuntu 12.04, dovrei installare un software che mi richiede libusb => 0.1.7, come posso installarle?
<cristian_c> savana, è presente nei repo?
<savana> cristian_c, come faccio a verificarlo?
<cristian_c> savana, dpkg -l | grep libusb
<cristian_c> oppure in synaptic
<savana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1067852/
<cristian_c> savana, di che software si tratta?
<savana> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sispmctl/files/sispmctl/sispmctl-3.1/
<savana> dovrebbe essere un software per la gestione di una multipresa elettrica programmabile via software
<cristian_c> savana, devi utilizzare per forza quella versione del software?
<savana> putroppo è l'unica a quanto pare
<cristian_c> savana, non mi sembra
<savana> non ho trovato altro
<cristian_c> c'è la 3.0
<savana> ma pensi che sia più agevole la 3.0?
<cristian_c> savana, magari richiede versioni di pacchetti meno recenti
<savana> ok, allora provo
<savana> cristian_c, mi richiede la stessa cosa anche la 3.0
<cristian_c> savana, immagino che la 2.7 sia troppo vecchia
<savana> posso provare, ormai :(
<cristian_c> savana, non ti resta che scaricare il deb o i sorgenti della versione di libusb specificata
<nannes1> savana: C'è scritto pure:
<nannes1> (if you have an older version of libusb it MIGHT work, you'll have to tweak configure.in though and call scripts/bootstrap. Nevermind if this is just glibberish for you :-)).
<savana> ma i deb o le sorgenti: come le trovo e come le installo?
<cristian_c> savana, è meglio modificare lo script a questo punto
<cristian_c> forse quel mesaaggio è stato preso dal readme
<nannes1> savana: Secondo me hanno sbagliato a scrivere... la .15 non è disponibile neppure come sorgente nel sito ufficiale di libusb
<savana> siamo a livelli troppo alti per me........modificare lo script è arabo .)
<nannes1> No no no...
<nannes1> Sipeto, la versione che hai va già benissimo.
<cristian_c> savana, ma la compilazione si blocca?
<cristian_c> cioè il configure diciamo
<nannes1> Installa pure sispmctl senza problemi.
<savana> si
<cristian_c> puoi postare la risposta del terminale?
<savana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1067872/
<savana> questa è la risposta al comando ./configure
<cristian_c> configure: error: *** libusb-config not found. You need a working libusb installation. Version >=0.1.7
<cristian_c> quinidi va bene anche la 1.0
<cristian_c> savana, sul sito del progetto c'è una discussione che ne parla, ma in questo canale non si può andare oltre, visto che non è presente nei repo ufficiali
<savana> ok grazie mille!
<cristian_c> savana, volendo posso linkarla in query
<savana> cristian_c, grazie della disponibilità ma penso che stiamo andando oltre le mie misere capacità
<cristian_c> savana, forse ho trovato
<cristian_c> savana, installa libusb-dev
<savana> come lo installo?
<cristian_c> sempre da synaptic o da terminale
<savana> ok, che comando devo dare da terminale?
<cristian_c> savana, sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<cristian_c> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<savana> cristian_c, fatto
<savana> provo a rilanciare
<cristian_c> savana, prova a ricompilare
<cristian_c> cioè usare il configure
<savana> cristian_c, prova a dare un occhio....dovrebbe essere ok
<savana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1067897/
<savana> o devo fare qualcos'altro?
<cristian_c> savana, hai finito?
<savana> penso di si
<savana> ho lanciato il configure
<savana> poi il make
<cristian_c> c'è altro da fare?
<savana> e il make install
<savana> penso di no
<cristian_c> il make install com'è andato?
<cristian_c> ho visto, ho visto
<cristian_c> allora lancia il programma
<savana> ehm, c'è un picolo problema....come lancio il programma?
<cristian_c> savana, lo vedi l'eseguibile nella cartella dei sorgenti?
<savana> nella cartella scaricati c'è una crtella sispmctl3-1
<savana> cosa dovrei cercare al suo interno?
<cristian_c> savana, se l'hai compilato lì, sarà stato creato l'eseguibile al suo interno
<savana> non c'è nessun eseguibile
<cristian_c> savana, posta il contenuto della directory con il comando ls
<cristian_c> ls Scaricati/sispmctl3-1
<savana> mi dice che non esiste....
<cristian_c> savana, prova: ls ~/Scaricati/sispmctl3-1/
<savana> eccolo, era sbagliato il nome della cartella: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1067911/
<cristian_c> savana, entra in src
<savana> ci sono
<cristian_c> savana, l'eseguibile c'è?
<savana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1067926/
<cristian_c> savana, sì, c'è
<cristian_c> sispmctl
<savana> cristian_c, basta quindi un doppio click su quel file?
<cristian_c> prova
<savana> non fa nulla :(
<cristian_c> savana, lancialo da terminale
<savana> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Scaricati/sispmctl-3.1/src/sispmctl
<savana> USB set configuration could not set config 1: Operation not permitted
<savana> questa la risposta
<cristian_c> prova a lanciare con sudo
<savana> scrivo sudo sispmctl?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> sudo Scaricati/sispmctl-3.1/src/sispmctl
<cristian_c> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<savana> ecco:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1067935/
<cristian_c> savana, ora sbizzarrisciti
<savana> in che senso?
<savana> non sono mica riuscito a far partire il software
<savana> :-(
<cristian_c> savana, sì invece
<cristian_c> a me sembra di sì
<savana> quindi secodo te dovrei lavorare da terminale? non esiste una sorta di interfaccia come un "normale" software?
<cristian_c> savana, non ne ho idea, oggi è la prima volta che sento parlare di questo software
<cristian_c> savana, leggiti la doc al limite
<savana> ok
<cristian_c> savana, non so se l'uatore ha previsto una gui
<cristian_c> *autore
<savana> grazie mille della pazienza e dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> savana, intanto sei riuscito a installarlo che non è poco
<cristian_c> l'utilizzo è un altro paio di manich
<cristian_c> *maniche
<cristian_c> e qui saremmo anche offtopic inoltre
<savana> già :-)
<savana> scusami
<cristian_c> savana, e aggiungo: non so perché un 'normale' software debba avere per forza un a gui :)
<cristian_c> *una
<savana> dimmi solo una cosa: per dare vita ai comandi che trovi qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1067935/ come devo fare?
<savana> ad esempio, se volessi stampare versione e copyright 'v' come devo dare questo comando?
<cristian_c> savana, prova a lanciare con l'opzione -h, in questo modo dovrebbe spiegarti i vari utilizzi
<cristian_c> comunque c'è anche la doc
<cristian_c> al solito io credo: sispmctl -v
<savana> USB set configuration could not set config 1: Operation not permitted
<cristian_c> savana, beh, ci vuole sempre sudo
<savana> ok, grazie
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la ultima versione, dopo l'installazione non e' riuscito ad installare grub, ora sono sulla live cd, come posso fare?
<cristian_c> bau-, sei in dual boot?
<bau-> cristian_c, eh si ho una partizione anche con windows
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> bau-, la seconda guida
<bau-> ok grazie ora provo
<bau-> cristian_c, quando da chroot do' il comando grub install ho questo errore: http://pastebin.com/pMPCJy78
<nannes> !grub | bau-, Leggi il secondo link, [Ripristino]
<ubot-it> bau-, Leggi il secondo link, [Ripristino]: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bau-> nannes, ho sempre lo stesso errore, anche facendo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda\
<bau-> *senza il backslash finale(
<nannes> bau-: che errore?
<bau-> nannes, http://pastebin.com/pMPCJy78
<nannes> bau-: Credo che tu stia sbagliando dispositivo nel quale installare.
<nannes> Iso9660 è il file system usato nei cd
<nannes> Impossibile che lo rilevi in un hdd.. se non è che tu hai toccato qualcosa :P
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<nannes> bau-: Potresti usare boot-repair. che fa tutto in automatico, così non impazzisci con i settaggi.
<nannes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cristian_c> c'è anche in italiano
<bau-> nannes, ho seguito la guida, al primo passo mi diceva: sudo fdisk -l e mi restituisce Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<bau-> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<bau-> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<bau-> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<bau-> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<FloodBotIt2> bau-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<bau-> Disk identifier: 0x6af447e6
<bau-> nannes, cos'e' boot-repair?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<bau-> adesso provo cosi'
<mapreri> devo nascondere un utente dalla lista di lightdm, ma inserlirlo su /etc/lighdm/users.conf non funziona, in quanto in ubuntu c'è accountsservice installato (non conosco il suo scopo). sapete come risolvere? thx :)
<nannes> mapreri: Intendi che aggiungendo "hidden-users=nomeutente" non cambia nulla?
<nannes> (nell'users.conf)
<mapreri> nannes, yep.
<mapreri> se ce l'hai aperto, noterai che sopra c'è scritto che se c'è accountsservice attivo le opzioni lì non valgono
<nannes> oh oh oh guarda un po' che sorpresina
<nannes> !bug 857651
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice "Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857651
<mapreri> :\
<mapreri> nannes, vediamo che dice il bug
<nannes> Volendo, potresti toglierli tutti.
<nannes> Equivale ad obbligare l'utente a *scrivere* l'username
<mapreri> nannes, quello non mi sta bene. piuttosto provo a cambiare l'uid dell'utente in questione mettendolo sotto a 100
<mapreri> 1000*
<nannes> vero, prova!
<bau-> cristian_c, ho provato ad usare boot-repair, ma ho questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068082/
<mapreri> nannes, (anche se uscito), ha funzionato, gli ho dato uid 950 ed è scomparso subito
<cristian_c> bau-, in gparted hai controllato che tipo di mbr stai utulizzando?
<cristian_c> *utilizzando
<bau-> cristian_c, no, come devo fare?
<cristian_c> bau-, attraverso gparted ad esempio
<l3on4rdo> ciao a tutti
<ingamedeo> l3on4rdo, ciao
<l3on4rdo> :)
<sa2> ciao a tutti chi può darmi una mano?
<sa2> sto diventando matto a configurare samba... ho due pc una lucid e una precise. NON riesco assolutamente a mettere in rete i due pc. Li pingo, ma di entrare in rete e mostrarmi le cartelle condivise neanche per idea
<fabio_cc> sa2, samba è per condivisioni miste linux/windows
<fabio_cc> sa2, per accedere alle cartelle di un pc in rete puoi usare ssh
<fabio_cc> !ssh | sa2
<ubot-it> sa2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<enzotib> sa2, oppure nfs
<enzotib> !nfs
<ubot-it> nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<xenlin> buona sera
<DrHoffman_nana> Sera! Ho un problema con l'ipod! Viene montato in sola lettura e non riesco ad aggiungere le canzoni! Il filesystem è fat32
<DrHoffman_nana> Qua l'output di mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068356/  Ho messo solo la riga relativa all'ipod
<sab> Ciao, scusate, desideravo chiedere una cosa.... con ubuntu 10.04 lucid funzionava tutto benissimo. Ho installato la 12.04 e ho 6000 problemi. Tutto quello che leggo su internet invece narra di una 12.04 meravgliosa dove tutto funziona. ???????
<DrHoffman_nana> Inoltre ho notato che l'ipod "va" in sola lettura SOLO dopo aver aperto Rhytmbox
<DrHoffman_nana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068363/
<sab> qualcuno mi saprebbe dare una mano gentilmente?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | sab
<ubot-it> sab: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sab> ubuntu 12.04 lo trovo molto lento
<Carlin0> sab, è certamente + pesante di lucid ... (purtroppo)
<sab> Carlin0, ma lucid fin quando sarà supportata?
<Carlin0> aprile 2013
<sab> Con cosa si può sostituire ubuntu 12.04?
<Carlin0> sab, io dopo lucid sono passato a Xubuntu ma non per questioni di hardware per questioni che non mi piace unity e nemmeno gnome sheell
<DrHoffman_nana> Nessuno sa aiutarmi con l'ipod?? Sapete almeno come posso montarlo in modo che il proprietario sia root ma tutti abbiano permessi di lettura e scrittura?
<sab> Carlin0, esatto, anche io non amo unity e gnome shell
<Carlin0> xfce è molto + simile al vecchio gnome , quello di lucid
<sab> Carlin0, ma con xfce la rete funziona?
<sab> Carlin0, ti spiego, xfce l'ho installato su ubuntu .... e non riuscivo a vedere la rete! con unity si.... spiegazioni!? è un pò assurdo...
<Carlin0> sab in pratica è sempre ubuntu cambia solo la grafica → http://i.imgur.com/bBLAh.png questo è il mio desktop con Xubuntu (xfce)
<Carlin0> un po personalizzato ovviamente
<sab> Carlin0, carino
<sab> Carlin0, davvero niente male
<sab> ma è veloce?
<Carlin0> direi abbastanza semplice
<sab> odio unity e la sua lentezza esasperante... per non parlare di gnome 3
<Carlin0> e + leggero di unity sicuramente ma non grosse differenze
<Carlin0> è + simile alla 10.04 come prestazioni diciamo
<Carlin0> cmq mi sono pentito anche io appena avanzato di versione lucid era perfetta
<sab> appunto....lucid è perfetta. ma se poi finisce il supporto?????
<Carlin0> ad aprile... nel frattempo precise ha tempo per maturare
<sab> Carlin0, hai provato enlightmen
<sab> Carlin0, hai provato enlightment?
<Carlin0> sab, no , manco la conosco a dire il vero ..
<Carlin0> !chat | sab
<ubot-it> sab: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sab> Carlin0, enlightment è un gestore grafico..... sempre per ubuntu..... come gnome o unity o xfce
<Carlin0> capito ...
<Carlin0> !info enlightment
<ubot-it> Package enlightment does not exist in precise
<Carlin0> non è nei repo (sembra)
<sab> si, si installa con un ppa externo
<Carlin0> !info e17
<ubot-it> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1build1 (precise), package size 2781 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<Carlin0> invece c'è...
<Carlin0> senza ppa ...
<sab> Carlin0, sei un grande!
<Carlin0> perchè sab  ?
<sab> Carlin0, hai trovato enlightment nei repo di precise!
<Carlin0> sab, è stato un caso mentre cercavo fluxbox :P
<sab> Carlin0, insomma....andato via gnome 2 non so proprio come "vestire" ubuntu :-(
<Carlin0> io ho scelto Xubuntu e mi trovo bene , poi è questione di gusti
<leonixyz> ciao a tutti! qualcuno sa dirmi come mai se imposto iptables con il comando "iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT" poi se controllo tutte le chain tramite "iptables -L" mi dice che nella chain di INPUT (che di policy è DROP) sono "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere"?? in pratica non sto bloccando niente? o la regola vale solo per l'interfaccia "lo" anche se non è scritto espressamente?
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-01
<doom_> ciao
<doom_> ho installato seguendo la guida su ubuntu.it il gioco doom 3 :) solo che non parte
<doom_> vi allego l output che mi restituisce http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068644/
<doom_> ciao
<doom_> su ubuntu 12.04 non c' e piu l opzione "disabilitare mixaggio audio via software" del gestore audio di gnome che era esd, come faccio a modificare questo valore?
<primo_> buongiorno ho installato da poco lubuntu 12.04 e mi chiedevo : ci sono i suoni di sistema e se si,come attivarli?grazie
<primo_> ho forse bisogna scaricare qualche pacchetto aggiuntivo?visto che l'ho installato da una iso su cd?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enero> ciao a tutti
<enero> fatto reset
<enero> compare icona audio
<enero> ma non scheda audio
<enero> uscita disattivata
<enero> che fare?
<jester-> enero: impostazioni di sistema-->audio-->canale uscita
<enero> tutto bianco
<enero> non rivela altoparlanti
<jester-> impossibile
<enero> ne cuffie
<jester-> rileva il device
<enero> nessuna scheda
<enero> no
<jester-> allora hai un hw strano forte
<jester-> allergico a linux
<enero> grazie per l'interessamento jester-
<enero> no in altre installazioni funzionava perfettamente
<jester-> enero: alsamixer nel terminale
<Gilbibius> [help] dopo essere andata via la corrente ho riavviato il pc e dopo il grub (con qualsiasi scelta) mi segnala il messaggio di errore "run-init /sbin/init: no such file or directory" e poi vari messaggi di kernel panic.... la cosa che non capisco è che segnala lo stesso errore anche quando tento di avviare una distro da usb. (grazie in anticipo)
<enero> ALSA lib pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Accesso negato
<enero> impossibile aprire il mixer: Connessione rifiutata
<jester-> enero: altra stranezza
<jester-> enero: installazione fresca?
<enero> ho provato a configurare server pulse audio
<enero> si reinstallazione
<enero> fresca
<enero> modificando file conf pulse
<jester-> enero: se hai pacioccato dei files di sistema è dura risalire al problema
<enero> e altri file pulse
<jester-> poi roba intel di solito va
<enero> ho aggiunto delle istruzioni
<enero> che faccio reinstallo tutto
<jester-> enero: hai fatto copia dei file prima di modificare?
<enero> no backup
<jester-> enero: reisntalla e poi lascia stare i files di sistema
<enero> ok
<jester-> vieni qui e si vede
<enero> ok grazie
<Gilbibius> [help] dopo essere andata via la corrente ho riavviato il pc e dopo il grub (con qualsiasi scelta) mi segnala il messaggio di errore "run-init /sbin/init: no such file or directory" e poi vari messaggi di kernel panic.... la cosa che non capisco è che segnala lo stesso errore anche quando tento di avviare una distro da usb. (grazie in anticipo)
<jester-> Gilbibius: andata via la corrente durante aggiornamento?
<Gilbibius> jester- no... avevo solo chromium, virtual box e libreoffice aperti
<Gilbibius> il fatto è che non capisco perchè si ripeta anche con iso avviate da usb
<jester-> Gilbibius: parti in modalita riprisforceftino. al menu vai in shell di root e dai touch /forcefsck quindi riavvia e lascia che faccia lo scandisk che dovrebbe il filesystem a buone donne
<Gilbibius> ti ho inviato il mex di errore
<Gilbibius> non mi lascia avviare la modalità ripristino!
<Gilbibius> ho provato anche a ripristinare con un kernel precedente, ma continua a dare questo messaggio di errore
<jester-> Gilbibius: fai come ti ho scritto sopra
<jester-> che poi la mancanza di corrente è sempre una scusa
<ErVito> jester-: lol
<Gilbibius> jester-  non capisco cosa devo fare... ogni cosa che faccio mi riporta lo stesso mex di errore
<jester-> Gilbibius: incolla errore nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Gilbibius
<ubot-it> Gilbibius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gilbibius> jester-  non posso incollarlo, o ci faccio una foto o lo copio....
<jester-> Gilbibius: cosa dice
<jester-> o fai una foto e posti
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gilbibius> jester- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/20120701113230.jpg/
<jester-> Gilbibius: si è segato init
<jester-> Gilbibius: i casi sono 2, o hai fatto azioni maldestre o il filesystem è ridotto male
<jester-> Gilbibius: unica speranza è fare un fsck da live
<jester-> Gilbibius: serve la live con gli stessi bit della installata
<Gilbibius> ok... la faccio subito
<toshi_> enzotib:  ciao...c'è una versione minimale di ubuntu per toshiba satellite 2450-101 ?
<toshi_> oppure qualche ubuntu-based leggera....tipo slitaz
<enzotib> toshi_, non ci sono versioni di ubuntu specifiche per un certo modello di computer
<enzotib> toshi_, c'è la ubuntu minimal, che installa un sistema base, al quale puoi aggiungere poi quello che ti serve
<toshi_> quanto è grande la iso?
<enzotib> toshi_, non so, vediamo
<toshi_> questo è il pc:
<toshi_> http://it.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/jsp/SUPPORTSECTION/discontinuedProductPage.do?service=IT&com.broadvision.session.new=Yes&PRODUCT_ID=45575
<toshi_> ho cambiato solo l'hard disk con uno da 40gb, causa usura e aggiunto 256 mb di ram
<enzotib> toshi_, meno di 30MB
<enzotib> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<toshi_> enzotib:  se voglio mettere lubuntu minimale qual è l'iso corretta?
<toshi_> ho letto in giro che lxde è la de più leggera
<enzotib> toshi_, la minimale è la stessa, è il comando che usi dopo per installare un ambiente grafico che è diverso, leggi il documento che ti ho linkato
<toshi_> enzotib:  ma è live la iso? per esempio CD minimale di Ubuntu 12.04....
<hallino1> Giorno
<enzotib> toshi_, non credo, serve per fare l'installazione, ma non live
<enero> ciao a tutti
<enero> stesso problema nuova installazione
<enero> audio funzionava appena reinstallato
<enero> dopo aggiornamenti non funziona
<enero> ok a dopo
<scanolo> ciao a tutti
<scanolo> qualcuno sa come disinstallare la partizione di ubuntu
<scanolo> senza dover eliminare quella di win?
<toshi_> enzotib: ma sta minimale è leggera oppure è solo una parte della distro, che poi scaricando da internet diventa pesante?
<phobos82> mi  serve assistenza
<phobos82> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<phobos82> ma che chata di supporto tecnico è che non ti risponde nessuno!!
<dod> phobos82
<dod> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<phobos82> allora è la mia prima esperienza con ubuntu, il fatto è che dopo aver scaricato l'immagine dal sito e aver creato il cd per l'istallazione non riesco a intallare il programma, poichè non parte nè il cd al ravvio del pc né usando l'opzione  avvio da cd assistito ottengo acul risultato
<dod> che immagine hai preso?
<dod> phobos82 insieme alla iso del so vedi che viene fornito un indice md5sum si chiama. l'indice viene creato anche dal programma di masterizzazione. devono coincidere altrimenti la iso masterizzata non e' buona.
<phobos82> ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu 12.04
<dod> inoltre devi masterizzare a velocita' 4x massimo. per evitare e ridurre eventuali errori di masterizzazione.
<dod> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download  questa?
<dod> versione desktop a 32bit?
<dod> L'impronta dell'immagine selezionata è:
<phobos82> il problema è che quando avvio l'opzione da cd assitito e crea la cartella, finisce l'operazione con un errore... che tra poco cercherò di dirvi
<dod> d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<dod> Confrontala con il file scaricato per sapere il se il download è andato a buon fine.
<dod> no aspetta phobos82
<dod> usi nero?
<phobos82> si uso nero!!
<dod> devi masterizzare l'immagine come immagine iso.
<dod> anche se l'icona sembra quella di un archivio.
<phobos82> e si così ho fatto!!!
<osho0000> salve, dopo un aggiornamento su ubuntu non funziona piu l'audio. Non e impostato su mute
<dod> L'impronta dell'immagine selezionata è:
<dod> d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<dod> Confrontala con il file scaricato per sapere il se il download è andato a buon fine.   phobos82 . quando dici a nero di masterizzare la iso e importi la iso in nero, il programma ti crea un indice, devi controllare che sia uguale. se non e' uguale a questo allora la iso scaricata e' venuta giu' male. la devi riscaricare. se invece l'indice corrisponde procedi con la masterizzazione a velocita' 4x e fai fare il controllo dei dati a nero al te
<dod> rmine della masterizzazione. se va bene il controllo dei dati allora poi puoi usare il disco per installare ubuntu.
<FloodBotIt2> dod: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dod> osho0000 da terminale dai il comando alsamixer e metti al massimo tutti i canali che ti si presentano e controlla che non ce ne sia nessuno in mute.
<dod> phobos82 dimmi pure che errore da' nero ma ho idea che la iso che hai scaricato non sia buona o non completa. si e' scaricata male vedrai.
<osho0000> dod appena fatto pero ancora non si sente
<dod> in alsamixer (c'e' scritto) con f6 mi pare ti fa' vedere tutti i canali. controllali tutti. poi controlla dal mixer di ubuntu, nelle impostazioni di sistema o attraverso l'icona dell'altoparlante che ci sia il device audio giusto attivato e non ci sia niente in mute. se hai piu' di un device audio prova a cambiare da li.
<dod> non ti so aiutare oltre purtroppo. se non risolvi con queste prove richiedi piu' tardi.
<phobos82> aspettate, allora il cd funziona correttamente cioè lo apro, mi dice di installare ubuntu avvio l'istallazione con l'ultima opzione avvio da cd assistito  si avvia, ma  mi da dopo questo errore che riporto di seguito "Invalid arument" per maggiori informazioni consultare il file di codici errori...
<dod> osho0000 se con l'aggiornamento ti si e' aggiornato anche il kernel puoi anche provare a vedere di partire al boot con il kernel vecchio e vedere se funziona.
<osho0000> ok provero
<osho0000> thanks
<dod> phobos82 puoi provare ad installare diversamente ma sospetto comunque che abbia dei problemi quel cd.
<dod> phobos82 metti il disco e lo usi come cd live. selezioni prova ubuntu.
<dod> e intanto vedi se ubuntu funziona da cd.
<dod> di norma sul desktop hai una icona che riporta installa ubuntu.
<dod> dopo che hai provato qualche programma ed a spostarti fra le cartelle per vedere che il cd sia buono, clicchi su installa ubuntu. dovrebbe partire l'installazione. se si riblocca per invalid argument allora non e' buono il cd. ovvero o e' masterizzato male oppure non era buona l'iso. provi a rimasterizzare a 4x e di nuovo ad installare.
<phobos82> ecco per ovviare questo problema ho usato montare l'immagine  con virtual daemon  per vedere se fosse un errore del cd, ma mi da lo stesso identico errore
<phobos82> perfetto proverò grazie e scusate il fastidio
<dod> appunto. rimasterizza l'iso a bassa velocita'.
<dod> se non funziona riprendi la iso.
<phobos82> adesso lo sto riscaricando proverò di nuovo
<giordano> salve a tutti, ho istallato linux mint 13 con supporto 12.04 lts, posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<giordano> ci siete?
<jester-> !chat | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> aiut....ho cercato di ridimensionare una partizione logica estesa da usb live e si e' piantato tutto..poi ho riavviato e ho guardato gparted ma non e' cambiato niente e pare che va tutto bene... ho xubuntu...12 che faccio riprovo?
<pdor> ci sono difese ?
<pdor> automatiche
<pdor> fumo torno tra 3 minuti esatti
<bau-> pdor, io useri una live cd di gparted per queste operazioni
<pdor> becappo ma grsync mi da errore ..mi sembra coi link pero
<pdor> non ci si puo fidare della live udd
<pdor> uff
<bau-> pdor, si quasi sicuramente con i link simbolici ti da' errore, il resto dovrebbe copiartelo
<pdor> se mi sminchia la fs della logica il sistema parte lo stesso?
<bau-> non saprei
<bau-> ma nn penso
<pdor> NON SBAGLIA solo i simlink grsync...di ce operazione non permessa su altri file
<pdor> e la utilizzo come superutente
<Calippo> ragazzi ma la firma della gpg come si fa?
<Calippo> rimane sempre la stessa? esempio vorrei utilizzarla nei forum
<Calippo> posso farlo? se si, come?
<pdor> dove ******* scarico gparted live trovo solo link a dowload manager
<pdor> ?
<fabio_cc> !gpg | Calippo
<ubot-it> Calippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<Calippo> fabio_cc, grazie
<Calippo> pdor, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/0.12.1-5/gparted-live-0.12.1-5.iso/download
<jester-> pdor: darsi pena di scorrere la pagina in basso?  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php/index.php
<pdor> ma mi dava un link a un programma per winzozz..
<Calippo> pdor, clicca su quel link è l'ultima versione è un file .iso masterizzarlo (scrivi immagine)
<Calippo> fabio_cc, ma la firma rimane sempre la stessa? posso usarla per firmare un forum?
<Calippo> la chiave gia ce l'ho, per conoscerla volevo sapere il comando
<Calippo> è gia generata
<pdor> perche grsync lanciato con sudo da terminale mi dice che non puo aggiornare i file?
<pdor> operazione not permitted?
<pdor> devo passare a ubuntu?
<PingUI> sera :)
<pdor> e perche' non riesco a crare un gparted live cd ? mi dice È stata lanciata un'eccezione non catturata:
<pdor> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<pdor> io passo a ubuntu
<ketty> ciao a tutti--- ho bisogno di una mano.. sto usando ubuntu da poco.. e vorrei continuare ad usarlo.. ma mi sto scoraggiando.. ho diversi problemi... con ordine inizio.. non riesco a vedere con firefox i video di youtube..
<ketty> non riesco a scaricare la posta di tin.it con thunderbird ho adsl infostrada..
<ketty> ho provato a sostituire firefox con googlechrome.. inizialmente andava.. e poi di punto in bianco.. clicco e non si apre..
<ketty> chi mi aiuta?
<PingUI> ketty: ciao, che versione hai di Ubuntu?
<ketty> 12.04
<ketty> ma ho installato la alternate.. poichè mi dava problemi l'altra..
<PingUI> uhmm.. hai provato ha installare adobe flash player?
<PingUI> i video su Youtube non li visualizzi per quello..
<ketty> ho visto ora.. ho installato il plugin adobe flash
<PingUI> perfetto, adesso qual'è il problema?
<ketty> ho aperto youtube.. non si vedono i video
<ketty> ora sto usando firefox
<fabio_cc> ketty, prova sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fabio_cc> nel terminale
<PingUI> infatti, con firefox devi installare i plugin
<ketty> fatto.. da terminale ho lanciato il comando.. e ora?
<PingUI> prova a lanciare quel comando che ti ha passato fabio_cc
<PingUI> e ora se hai seguito la procedura da terminale, dovrebbero essere installati!
<PingUI> prova a chiudere e riaprire il browser
<PingUI> vedi se Youtube adesso ti ha perdonata :E
<ketty> ti scrivo cio' che mi è apparso
<ketty> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto ubuntu-restricted-extras è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   gambas2-gb-xml syncevolution libbfb0 libobexftp0 syncevolution-libs   gsm-utils sync-ui tk obexftp openobex-apps obexfs gambas2-gb-pcre tcllib   syncevolution-common
<ketty> mi diceva comunque che era installato
<PingUI> ketty: dimmi esattamente qual'è l'errore che ti compare su youtube
<ketty> nessuno.. clicco su un video.. e la schermata dove deve riprodurre il video è bianca..
<ketty> e non succede e non si sente nulla..
<PingUI> ok dobbiamo rimuovere e reinstallare firefox!
<PingUI> sei pronta? ...si?! per prima cosa avvia software center nella ricerca digiti la parola "flash".
<PingUI> Rimuova tutti i plugin flash che il sistema trova installati (facilmente individuabili dal visto verde che determina quali sono installati).
<ketty> ok.. procedo
<PingUI> Poi per sicurezza inserisci la parola "adobe" nella chiave di ricerca in alto e se il Software Center rileva ancora qualcosa di flash installato, rimuovilo.
<PingUI> dopo apri il terminale (CTRL+ALT+T) e al suo interno digita questo comando: rm -rf .mozilla
<PingUI> "serve a ripristinare il browser"
<ketty> ma se chiudo ora il browser come faccio a comunicare con te?
<PingUI> omg.. be ti finisco di scrivere la procedura e poi ci ribecchiamo qui no? :E
<PingUI> fatto ciò ti basta riaprire il browser ed andare su youtube su un video a tua scelta e alla richiesta dell'installazione dei plugin mancanti (pulsante che compare in alto a destra) cliccherai per installare.
<PingUI> è tutto, fammi sapere! ;E
<ketty> ok fatto non c'è traccia di flash ora faccio da terminale.. ok
<ketty> procedo..
<ketty> ho digitato da terminale.. con firefox aperto e non è successo nulla.. lo devo chiudere?
<PingUI> hai messo il puntino prima di mozilla?
<ketty> ho fatto copia inclooa di cio' che mi hai scritto..
<PingUI> ok, prova a chiuderlo e rilanciare il comando
<ketty> ok..
<ketty> arieccomi qui..
<ketty> pingui ci sei?
<PingUI> certo, conclusioni?
<ketty> ora il video funziona.. ma va a rilento.. cioè delle volte si blocca.. non è fluido..
<PingUI> uhmm.. problemi di connessione? può essere? che ne dici di fare un bel test ADSL?
<PingUI> giusto per misurare la velocità internet :E
<ketty> speedtest.net?
<PingUI> massì, prova!
<ketty> bo.. non succede nulla.. non si vede la parte dove devo cliccare per il test..
<PingUI> mannaggia!
<ketty> solitamente appare l'immagine con un pallino che va e viene.. da un uomo ad una piramide.. ma qui niente..
<PingUI> vabè facciamo finta che il test l'hai fatto e che non sia risultato molto eclatante!
<PingUI> apri il terminale
<ketty> ma non è che manca qualcosa tipo il flash?
<ketty> fatto
<PingUI> fai sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ketty> terminale aperto
<ketty> fatto
<PingUI> conferma il tutto e prova a visualizzare un altro prezioso video su youtube!
<ketty> cosa devo confermare?
<ketty> ecco i risultati
<ketty> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto flashplugin-installer è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   gambas2-gb-xml syncevolution libbfb0 libobexftp0 syncevolution-libs   gsm-utils sync-ui libboost-program-options1.46.1 tk obexftp   libboost-thread1.46.1 openobex-apps 
<PingUI> bene, adesso riavvia il browser e visualizza un video su TUTUBE!
<PingUI> che dio ce la mandi buona stavolta! :3
<ketty> provo
<ketty> provato...
<ketty> alcuni video di youtube si vedono .. altri no.. e per lo speedtest.. come prima.. niente..
<PingUI> ok.. diciamo che ho esaurito le risorse.. facciamo una bella cosa!
<pdor> ciao ho fatto apt-get install ubuntu-desktop e scelto la sessione gnome no effect...e non vedo i pannelli delle applicazioni e non riesco a far partitre nemmeno il terminale non si puo piu passare da xubuntu a ubuntu in questo modo? sono da live...
<PingUI> segui questo post guida all'installazione di plugin/software di base: http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-guida-post-installazione.html
<PingUI> è una guida molto intuitiva, non dovresti avere problemi.
<pdor> se poi mi dite anche come passare da una sessione all'altra in partenza?
<PingUI> se vedi che firefox ti da ancora rogne, installati Google Chrome!
<pdor> crhome su mbuti? e' meglio anche di firefox?
<ketty_> scusami puoi riscrivere? cosa devo fare.. c'è scato un crash di firefox e si è riavviato..
<nannes> we
<pdor> ciao
<nannes> lol
<nannes> oggi orario insolito pdor?
<PingUI> ketty_: segui questo post guida all'installazione di plugin/software di base: http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-guida-post-installazione.html
<PingUI> è una guida molto intuitiva, non dovresti avere problemi.
<pdor> orario continuato
<PingUI> se vedi che firefox ti da ancora rogne, installati Google Chrome!
<nannes> oh giusto oggi è domenica :O
<ketty_> ci provo
<PingUI> pdor: questo non lo so, ma di sicuro è meglio di molti altri!
<PingUI> ti parlo per esperienza personale, ovviamente! :E
<pdor> pensavo che su mbuti firefox fosse l'unico
<PingUI> pdor: l'argomento che stiamo trattando attualmente è Ubuntu!
<nannes> MBUTI
<nannes> ahahah
<nannes> mbuti = ubuntu
<cierre> Buona sera  atutti
<pdor> ciao come cambio la sessione che non compare nessun pannello applicazioni?
<osho0000> sapve dopo laggiornamento l audio non funziona piu. In alsa mixer e tutto a posto.
<nannes> pdor: Hai fatto?
<pdor> ho aggiunto gnome panel all'avvio
<pdor> ma che differenza c'0e' tra unity e gnome session?
<pdor> con gnome va tutto? i giochi e il 3d non mi interessa...ma i film si
<nannes1> pdor: Hai fatto?
<pdor> dici che posso fare apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop ?
<nannes> Quindi vuoi rimuovere xfce?
<nannes> Cmq non ho capito il motivo.. cos'ha che non va?
<pdor> ci sono troppi programmi
<pdor> non va gerix
<pdor> non va grsync
<pdor> non va la tv
<FloodBotIt2> pdor: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<hallino1> Il miglior editor video per ubuntu? :)
<pdor> non si vede un cazzo su firefox
<nannes> pdor: Che versione hai di ubuntu?
<nannes> hallino1: Cinelerra missà
<pdor> 12-04
<hallino1> nannes, cinelerra è abbandonato già da qualche anno :(
<nannes> oh non sapevo :O vabè, in effetti non lo usavo piu... Se intendi editing semplice, va bene anche avidemux
<nannes> Io per convertire formati vari o per mettere sottotitoli ai video, uso quello
<nannes> pdor: fai questo comando... vediamo l'hardware e se ti conviene o no reinstallare tutto. Perchè non credo sia colpa di xfce
<hallino1> nannes, devo semplicemente ritagliare dei video e aggiungerci magari qualche effetto per non far vedere lo stacco brutale :P
<jester-> nannes: non è mai colpa del os de wm ma dell'utonto
<nannes> pdor:   sudo lshw | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pdor> e' colpa che ci sono trovve release e non ci si sta dietro a correggerle
<pdor> xubuntu fa schifo
<jester-> pdor: è colpa dei troppi ppa & co e palle varie
<jester-> se non aggiungi cazzate ubuntu dura una vita
<nannes> hallino1: Allora avidemux va bene! Se vuoi c'è pure Kdenlive che magari è più userfriendly :)
<pdor> mai usato ubuntu
<pdor> a parte ora
<jester-> pdor: e allora per cosa stai chidendo supporto
<hallino1> nannes, mi hanno detto che kdenlive è "rotto" ^^
<nannes> rotto?
<pdor> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069610/
<pdor> jester-:  XUbuntu
<hallino1> nannes, si nel senso buggato
<jester-> pdor: e cosa è se non ubuntu? xfce è solo l'albiente grafico
<pdor> si ma ci saranno conflitti
<pdor> speor
<jester-> di cosa
<pdor> spero
<hallino1> nannes, tra avidemux e kdenlive cosa consigli?
<pdor> tutto passa per la grafica no?
<jester-> no
<nannes> hallino1: Te l'ho detto, io uso sempre avidemux. Però so che kdenlive è molto più amichevole, anche se non l'ho mai testato a fondo.... quindi..
<hallino1> nannes, grazie mille ^^
<nannes> nada
<nannes> pdor: Il pc va benissimo... Puoi installare l'interfaccia grafica che preferisci
<nannes> Però credo che non cambierà niente, nei problemi che hai elencato prima
<pdor> questo vuol dire che non risolvo niente
<pdor> ecco
<nannes> aspè fammi capire bene
<nannes> cos'è che non va
<pdor> ho cercato di ridurre una partizione con la live e mi si e' piantato tutto
<nannes> ahia
<pdor> quindi mi son messo a fare becap e non va
<nannes> bisogna stare attenti a ridurre
<pdor> e non riesco a fare una live di gparted
<nannes> non lo devi neppure toccare mentre lavora
<nannes> anche se sembra bloccato a volte sta lavorando
<pdor> e firefox mi scrive bianco su bianco
<nannes> ora è una brutta storia
<pdor> no funziona tutto
<jester-> pdor: cosa centra una live di gparted con ubuntu
<pdor> mi han detto di usare quella invece della live
<pdor> live xubuntu
<pdor> gparted non ha fatto niente
<jester-> pdor: gprted e xubintu sono due cose completamente diverse
<pdor> si lo so
<jester-> e dove sta il problema
<jester-> se problema esiste
<pdor> intendevo il giparted della live xubuntu
<jester-> pdor: cioè?
<pdor> ho usato gparted d alive
<jester-> quindi?
<pdor> da live xubuntu
<hallino1> pdor, che io sappia gparted non causa problemi di questo genere.. Almeno che hai bloccato mentre lavorava, può averti causato qualche casino
<pdor> e mi hanno detto che e' meglio usare la live di gparted e basta...128mb
<jester-> pdor: non è che con gparted ci vedi i porni
<pdor> jester....
<jester-> fai e tigli partizioni
<hallino1> Aahuahuahahhahaha jester-
<pdor> i porno li guardano le donne non io
<jester-> e non sempre si puo fare quello che si vorfrebbe
<pdor> questo e' male
<jester-> quindi che colpa ne ha il povero xfce
<pdor> allora che faccio? uso gparted o la live per ridurre una partizione?
<jester-> partizionamento ha delle regole
<jester-> pdor: da live usi gparted e riduci
<hallino1> jester-, io penso che lui stia confondendo due cose totalmente indipendenti tra di loro
<pdor> nono
<pdor> e se diventa lo schermo nero e non va piu nulla?
<jester-> poi una vilta ridotta non è detto che lo spazio che si libera sia utilizzabile
<hallino1> pdor, cos'è, the ring?
<pdor> ho conttrolato tuto con md5sm
<nannes> pdor: Per ridurla deve avere dello spazio libero
<pdor> ma ne ho
<pdor> 100 gb e oltre
<nannes> e devi ridurla da destra non da sinistra
<pdor> e ne volevo liberare 10
<nannes> altrimenti deve spostare tutti i file e ci mette un anno
<jester-> pdor: a dire la verita non si capisce cosa vorresti fare con gparted e come è la tua attuale tabella
<pdor> si dal fondo ovvio
<hallino1> pdor, e allora avvia una live, apri gparted, e da sinistra riduci o aumenti
<hallino1> pdor, è così difficile?
<nannes> se procedi bene, ci dovrebbe mettere 4min e bsta.
<pdor> riduco dove e vuoto no?
<hallino1> pdor, scusa non destra ma da sinistra
<pdor> ah ecco
<nannes> hallino1: sta dicendo che gli si è oscurato lo schermo quando l'ha fatto
<jester-> balle4
<hallino1> nannes, avrà toccato qualcosa.. In tutta la mia vita che ho usato gparted, non è mai successa sta cosa
<pdor> e non lampeggiava il disco
<jester-> se non tocca la partizione in uso non si oscura una pippa
<nannes> hallino1: Non vuol dire nulla... Ogni caso è diverso, soprattutto con hardware diverso... Non vedo perchè non credergli
 * hallino1 conferma con jester- 
<pdor> effettivamente mi sono alzato e ho sfiorato qualcosa
<pdor> ma sfiorato
<hallino1> pdor, cosa hai sfiorato? La penna?
<pdor> che ne so
<pdor> ma non credo di avere fatto tanto danno
<pdor> al limite annulla
<pdor> non e' che ci siano tante possibilita
<pdor> sfiorato il mouse
<hallino1> pdor, se sfiori il mouse non c'è mica l'apocalisse
<pdor> appunto
<pdor> risolviamo grsync
<pdor> che ci litigo da mesi'
<pdor> cosi nel caso toccando le gonadi succedessse ancora ho un bacup?
<nannes> pdor: ma salvati solo la roba importante... foto/video tuoi... del sistema fregatene, si reinstalla tutto in un attimo
<pdor> e posso fare apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop?
<pdor> sticazzi...mi avete fatto un sacco di roba che non  voglio dover richiedere
<nannes> baaah e che sarà
<hallino1> pdor, eh capirai, son 10 minuti della tua vita
<pdor> sono mesiiiiiii
<hallino1> pdor, mal che vada esiste il forum
<pdor> mesiiiiii
<nannes> pdor: fallo da Synaptic  il remove
<pdor> ok
<pdor> e grsync? qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<nannes> cos'ha ?
<pdor> mi dice che non ha i permessi
<pdor> ma sono come superuttente
<pdor> ma aspetta
<pdor> riprovo ora
<jester-> pdor: gksu grsync
<pdor> non vedo piu il disco esterno
<hallino1> pdor, c'è qualcosa nel tuo pc che funziona?
<pdor> sfotti pure...
<pdor> :)
<pdor> vedo una delle due partizioni del disco ma non credo si apra
<pdor> un bel riavvio
<pdor> non mi monta piu i dischi esterni :(
<pdor> ma prima li vedevo...
<nannes>  /picchiare  pdor
<nannes> :)
<pdor> prima c'eranooooo
<pdor> scusa ma i lanciatori che avevo su xubuntu ovviamente sono stati cancellati?
<nannes> Quali lanciatori...?
<nannes> Del desktop o del pannello?
<pdor> del pannello
<pdor> gia' grsync mi dice che non ha i permessi per copiare file
<pdor> che c'e' di sbagliato qui? rsync -r -t -p -o -g -v --progress --delete -l -H -D -s /media/doc/ /media/STE/install/MBUTI/doc/
<jester-> pdor: installa e usa grsync
<jester-> con gksu grsync
<phobos82> salve ho problemi con ubuntu, come mi era stato consigliato ho riscaricato la verzione di ubuntu, l'ho masterizzata al minimo 4x e ho ritentata l'istallazione, ma sul pc non mi riesce, mentre sul'hardisk eterno ci sono riusito ma quando ravvio il pc e selezione ubuntu mi da un errore e mi rimanda a una pagina stile vecchio msdos con un comando qualcuno può suggerire qualcosa??
<jester-> phobos82: al boot vedi il menu o ti appare subito il prompt grub>
<pdor> jester-: e' quello che ho fatto...il comando e' il risultato delle opzioni che ho scelto
<pdor> credi che con unity risolverei qualcosa senza appesantire il sistema?
<phobos82> l a seconda grub>
<jester-> pdor: quello che hai incollato è la riga di comando rsync
<jester-> grsync è la gui
<pdor> si
<pdor> ma ti fa vedere il comando rsync
<pdor> per esmpio mi dice questo rsync: chown "/media/STE/install/MBUTI/doc/." failed: Operation not permitted (1)
<phobos82> cioè al boot mi appare la scelta tra windows e ubuntu se scelgo ubuntu mi da un errore e mi appare grub>
<jester-> phobos82: in fase di installazione hai modificato il device per grub?
<phobos82> non so nemmeno che cos'è!!! specifica please
<jester-> phobos82: avvii con usb collegato?
<jester-> phobos82: il bis del pc supporta avvio da usb?
<jester-> il bios*
<jester-> se no al boot non vede il disco usb
<phobos82> usb
<phobos82> cioè da hardisk esterno
<jester-> eh
<pdor> riformulo....come faccio a cambiare i permessi per le mie directory...visto che ho gia' provato senza successo a renderli accessibili?
<pdor> ehm
<jester-> phobos82: prova a far boot da usb nel caso avesse messo grub su mbr del disco esterno
<phobos82> ecco questo non lo so come faccio a faperlo??
<jester-> pdor: se vai per i cazzi tuoi è difficile farfe qualcosa
<pdor> ci provo ....
<jester-> pdor: hai installato grsync?
<pdor> certoooo
<jester-> pdor: da terminale: gksu grsinc
<jester-> pdor: da terminale: gksu grsync
<pdor> e ci sono gia
<jester-> cosa succede
<pdor> si apre
<jester-> pdor: sorgente
<jester-> pdor: e destinazione
<jester-> hai slezionato?
<pdor> sorgente /media/doc/.....destinazione  /media/STE/install/MBUTI/doc/
<pdor> si certo
<jester-> pdor: ma sei con una live?
<pdor> nono adesso da ubuntu
<pdor> gnome no effect
<jester-> e come fai ad avere quel path in sorgente
<jester-> pdor: di solito si salva la h9ome
<jester-> home
<jester-> che non sta in /media
<jester-> sta in /home/STICAZZ
<pdor> doc e' una partizione
<pdor> non va bene?
<jester-> pdor: /media/STE/install/MBUTI/doc/  che è
<pdor> e' il disco esterno
<pdor> ste
<jester-> e lanciato da gksu non scrive?
<jester-> su quale filesystem
<pdor> da un po di tempo non non piu
<pdor> spe
<jester-> pdor: da gksu scrive sappertutto
<jester-> dappertutto
<jester-> a meno sempre delle solite minchiate fatte
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1069714/ vedi se capisci?
<pdor> il messaggi ofinale
<pdor> ho sminchiato i permessi probebilmente ma dopo che non andava piu
<pdor> ho selezionato la directory doc e ho messo lettura scrittura per altri e per gruppo me
<pdor> mio
<jester-> pdor: riformatta una partizione in extg4
<jester-> ext4
<pdor> doc e' gia' ext4
<pdor> defo riformattare il disco esterno?
<jester-> e da gksu se ne frega dei permessi
<pdor> in ext4?
<jester-> pdor eh
<pdor> miiii
<pdor> adesso e' fat 32
<pdor> e ntfs
<jester-> pdor: e da gksu non dovresti vedere nessun errore visto che il terminale si sgancia
<pdor> li vedo nella gui
<jester-> pdor: fai una partizione in ext4
<pdor> sicuro che risolvo formattando? e si puo convertire senza cancellare?
<jester-> non si puoi convertire
<pdor> con 200gb liberi su 1000?
<pdor> sigh
<nannes> pdor: salva i files in un'altra parti, riformattala con la conversione, poi rimetti i files
<jester-> non è necessario che sia quella partizikone
<pdor> sono 800gb
<pdor> altri programmi che possono viaggiare tra partizioni diverse?
<pdor> rsync da terminale ce la fa?
<nannes> @seen steal
<ubottu-it> nannes: steal was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 week, 1 day, 4 hours, 46 minutes, and 30 seconds ago: <steal> giorno, se il comando free mi dice che ci sono 199 mega di memoria disponibili perche' java non riesce a partire nonostante gli passo il comando -Xmx8m(che sono + che sufficienti per il mio programma java)
<nannes> cess devo chiedergli una cosaaaaaaaaa cacchiocacchiocacchio
<pdor> sync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32)
<pdor> questo accende lampadine?
<linix> salve a tutti sono nuovo. mi potete dare 1 dritta gentilmente. sto cercando di installare ubuntu su usb tramite virtualbox ma mi sono bloccato a questo punto della guida. qualcuno mi puo spiegare questo passaggio :Creare una Live USB in un ambiente Ubuntu virtuale al seguente link http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.10/ubuntu/usb-creator/it/making-a-live-usb.html grazie:)
<nannes> Sera linix. Allora:
<linix> ciao nannes
<nannes> Creare una Live USB in un ambiente Ubuntu virtuale
<nannes> [1] Copiare il file immagine di Ubuntu in una directory condivisa tra l'ambiente virtuale e il proprio sistema. Per creare cartelle condivise, seguire le istruzioni specifiche del programma di virtualizzazione. Inoltre, se l'ambiente virtuale ha accesso all'unità CD, è possibile usare un Live CD.
<nannes> [2] Inserire un disco USB. Assicurarsi che l'ambiente virtuale sia in grado di montare il dispositivo USB.
<nannes> [3] Dopo aver verificato di poter accedere sia al file immagine che al dispositivo USB dall'installazione virtuale di Ubuntu, per creare la Live USB seguire i passaggi delineati nella sezione precedente.
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pdor> nannes
<nannes> In quale punto ti blocchi, linix?
<pdor> ho cercato di copiare un iso da 32 gb su fat 32
<pdor> ehm:)
<pdor> come faccio a escludere un file dal becap?
<linix> <@ nannes>  nn so cm funziona virtualbox. il primo passaggio dopo averlo installato qual'è?
<nannes> linix: Semplicemente lo fai partire, e crei una macchina virtuale scegliendo come Ubuntu S.O.
<nannes> linix: Appena hai creato la macchina virtuale, ti si aprirà una finestra con dentro Ubuntu.. A quel punto prosegui con il punto 1 della guida.
<nannes> pdor: boooh guarda nelle impo
<nannes> mai usato
<linix> <@nannes> ok ci sono procedo con i passi 1 2 3  se ho problemi....
<linix> grazie
<phobos82> allora adesso avrei bisogno che qualcuno mi spieghi un pò come faccio a funzionare ubuntu, nello specifico cerco l'unita hard disk C
<phobos82> cioè l'ho istallato, lo sto usando ma dove si trova l'unità hard disk interno??
<pdor> --esclude 'file troppo grosso per fat 32' e ho tolto mantieni gruppo e utente
<pdor> e va par
<nannes> phobos82: Apri il file manager: la partizione di base nel quale è installato il sistema linux (ubuntu) la troverai con la denominazione (ambigua) di  "file system"
<nannes> Comunque nella parte sinistra della finestra trovi tutte le unità disponibili, phobos82
<PreppyRock> buonasera. l'aggiornamento mi ha fottuto il kde. ho rinominato nella home il .kde, ma non riesco ad installare il plasma-kde, ho sempre un desktop cche credo sia per netbook. qualcuno mi può consigliare?
<PreppyRock> sessuno sa come fare?
<Emanuele> Ho bisogno di aiuto!
<Emanuele> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<ingamedeo> Emanuele, Spiega il tuo problema..
<n0pe> Emanuele: spiega il problema...
<Emanuele> Allora
<Emanuele> Ho appena istallato ubuntu
<Emanuele> 10.04
<Emanuele> da wube
<Emanuele> quando accendo il PC
<ingamedeo> Emanuele, Ti fermo subito...perchè hai installato la versione 10.04 e non la 12.04 LTS?
<Emanuele> Perchè è l'unica che mi funzionava
<Emanuele> la 12.04 mi da un porblema all'istallazione dal bios
<ingamedeo> Emanuele, Spiegami meglio non ho capito che problema dava con il BIOS?
<Emanuele> allora
<Emanuele> quando faccio partire il disco masterizzato con sopra ubuntu 12.04 dal bios inizialmente mi parte la intro di ubunto quella con i pallini
<Emanuele> poi mi parte una schermata simile a quella dos..
<ingamedeo> ok...
<Emanuele> poi li non posso fare più niente
<Emanuele> e riavvio il computer..
<ingamedeo> nemmeno scrivere?
<ingamedeo> errori comparsi sullo schermo?
<Emanuele> si si può scrivere
<Emanuele> errori ci sono ma passano veloci e non li riesco a leggere
<ingamedeo> ok, quindi non è bloccato nulla...da qualche errore o niente?
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> dovresti cercare di capire cosa c'è scritto, altrimenti è difficile auitarti...
<Emanuele> mmh....
<Emanuele> se ti può aiutare a capire...
<Emanuele> l'errore parte prima della scritta completa l'istallazione di ubuntu
<ingamedeo> ok, allora fai una cosa, comincia a spiegarmi il problema che hai sulla 10.04 risolviamo questo (che magari è lo stesso) e poi vediamo...
<Emanuele> il problema sulla 10.04 non è una cosa grave...
<Emanuele> praticamente voglio avere come sistema operativo solo ubuntu
<ingamedeo> ok
<Emanuele> e togliere w7 per poi avere tutto il disco rigido a disposizione
<ingamedeo> Va bene
<ingamedeo> ho capito
<ingamedeo> TI spiego come fare...ascoltami
<Emanuele> ok grazie
<ingamedeo> innanzitutto Wubi non va bene per fare ciò che vuoi
<ingamedeo> quindi inserisci il CD
<ingamedeo> di Ubuntu
<Emanuele> ok
<ingamedeo> prima di accendere il Computer
<ingamedeo> poi premi (o tieni premuto)
<Emanuele> canc
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> ed entri nel BIOS
<Emanuele> e si apre il bios
<ingamedeo> cambi il dispositivo di BOOT
<ingamedeo> metti CD/DVD
<Emanuele> si
<ingamedeo> il computer si avviaerà dal CD
<Emanuele> fino li non ci sono problemi
<ingamedeo> e poi partirà un ambiente Live da cui puoi avviare l'installazione
<ingamedeo> ......
<Emanuele> no invece è quello il problema
<ingamedeo> sarà lo stesso Ubuntu e chiederti se vuoi cancellare Windows 7 o tenerlo
<ingamedeo> qual'è il problema?
<Emanuele> il problema è che non mi parte l'istallazione dal bios
<ingamedeo> ok
<Emanuele> ma la posso fare solo da wubi
<ingamedeo> allora...con calma
<ingamedeo> spiegami cosa non riesci a fare nel BIOS
<Emanuele> allora io nel bios
<Emanuele> metto il cd/dvd come first device
<ingamedeo> perfetto
<ingamedeo> ...
<Emanuele> poi salvo e esco dal setup
<Emanuele> o bios
<ingamedeo> ok
<Emanuele> a quel punto
<Emanuele> mi parte la schermata con scritto
<Emanuele> Windows 7
<Emanuele> ubuntu
<Emanuele> io clicco ubuntu
<ingamedeo>  va bene ho capito...
<ingamedeo> non devi cliccare Ubunut
<ingamedeo> *ubuntu
<ingamedeo> dovrebbe avviare da CD
<ingamedeo> ...
<n0pe> non ti deve dare possibilità di scelta
<ingamedeo> allora mi servono un po di INFO..
<n0pe> ti si dovrebbe avviare la live
<n0pe> direttamente
<ingamedeo> che modello di PC hai?
<Emanuele> allora è un modello vecchio un attimo che cerco il nome
<ingamedeo> va bene
<ingamedeo> ma sei sicuro che il BIOS supporti l'avvio da CD/DVD?
<n0pe> Nel caso puoi usare anche una penna USB...
<Emanuele> allora..
<ingamedeo> n0pe, Beh se non parte da CD, da USB penso proprio di no...
<ingamedeo> Emanuele, dimmi...
<n0pe> ingamedeo: in effetti...
<ingamedeo> n0pe, :D
<Emanuele> ho già istallato windows 7 da cd quindi dovrebbe funzionare
<ingamedeo> Emanuele, Ok, proviamo a fare una cosa..
<ingamedeo> tu accendi il computer
<Emanuele> bene dimmi tutto
<ingamedeo> metti il CD
<ingamedeo> e avvii Wubi
<ingamedeo> prima di installare dovrebbe dirti...
<ingamedeo> una scelta tipo "Avvio Facilitato da CD"
<ingamedeo> una cosa del genere...
<Emanuele> anche quello ho fatto
<Emanuele> ma è la stessa cosa..
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> mi sembra proprio strano...
<Emanuele> io ho scaricato la iso di wubi dalsito ufficiale di ubuntu
<ingamedeo> Emanuele, Proviamo ad aggironare il BIOS
<ingamedeo> Emanuele, La ISO di Wubi non esiste, la ISO è quella di Ubuntu...
<ingamedeo> *aggiornare
<Emanuele> si scusami quella di ubuntu
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> prova ad aggiornare il BIOS...
<Emanuele> mi sai dire come si fa?
<Emanuele> oppure cerco su google
<ingamedeo> si però parliamo in privato :) qui si parla del supporto ad Ubuntu...
<Emanuele> ok
<Emanuele> Rieccomi
<nannes> aiutoooo aggiornare il biooos
<nannes> Io proporrei, dato che il supporto per Lucid 10.04 sta per finire, un'installazione della 12.04 (da cd alternate, visto che quello normale non gli funziona).
<nannes> Non solo, siccome ha un pc un po' vecchiotto stando a quanto dice lui..... Sarebbe meglio optare per Lubuntu
<nannes> Niente Wubi... scaricare la iso di Lubuntu, masterizzarla su cd (o USB) e installarla su tutto l'hdd.
<ingamedeo> nannes, infatti sto cercando di farglielo fare...
<ingamedeo> ma a quanto sembra il BIOS non riesce ad avviare dal CD di Ubuntu ...
<ingamedeo> beh vecchiotto lo dice lui...monta Windows 7 :)
<nannes> avrà sbagliato masterizzando il cd... comunque la 10.04 è meglio non installarla è 1Luglio 2012
<ingamedeo> mmm..ma ha il supporto quasi finito...
<ingamedeo> :D
<nannes> appunto!
<ingamedeo> Provo a fargli ri-masterizzare il CD...
<nannes> Non credo che un aggiornamento del bios porti migliorie al livello di ordine di boot,,,
<nannes> Bravo. O quello
<nannes> oppure sta sbagliando settando il boot
<ingamedeo> xD Aggiornamento annullato xD
<ingamedeo> nannes, Ha masterizzato con Nero....problema trovato! xD
<nannes> uhm...
<nannes> non vedo perchè :S
<ingamedeo> penso che il CD non sia avviabile...
<nannes> è il miglior sw di masterizzazione sul mercato :S
<ingamedeo> poi il problema è che gl iserve l'alternate...
<nannes> ah quello è colpa sua... che invece di scrivere l'immagine su cd, l'ha copiata proprio come file ISO dentro il cd! XD
<dod> o/
<ingamedeo> eh beh...sai...come faceva a saperlo poverino...
<nannes> ingamedeo: è semplice... se fai doppio clic sulla ISO, su win, nero si apre da solo e fa tutto come si deve..
<nannes> chissà che ha fatto lui
<dod> alle perse la trovi anche in edicola la 12.04
<dod> molto alle perse.
<ingamedeo> xD
<ingamedeo> non so che ha combinato...
<ingamedeo> poco male adesso sitemiamo...
<ale> ciao ragazzi. fedora è andata in panico e volevo tornare ad ubuntu senza perdere la home che però è sotto LVM criptato.
<ale> ho fatto partire la live ma l'installer non riconosce la partizione LVM e dice 'unknown'
<ale> idee?
<pdor> aiuto non ne posso piu vi prego datemi il coumando per fare un backup e un restore di tutta la partizione di xubuntu e spezzarla in file da 2 gb max perche' salvo su fat 32
<pdor> e che copi tutti i file
<Emanuele_> Avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Emanuele_> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<loscaltroarciere> Emanuele_ posso aiutari io. Dì pure.
<ale> Emanuele_: chiedi
<Emanuele_> Allora
<Emanuele_> Vorrei istallare adobe photoshop cs5 su linux
<pdor> rifarmi fstab che ho sminchiato?
<Emanuele_> ma dalle guide non riesco a capire..
<Emanuele_> come faccio?
<pdor> le guide sono fatte per lasciare dubbi:)
<Emanuele_> eh allora nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest22553> Emanuele_ spiega il tuo problema, cosa non riesci a fare?
<Emanuele_> Non riesco a capire se scaricando da qualunque sito PS cs5
<Emanuele_> è possibile adattarlo a linux
<Emanuele_> o devo scaricare una versione di ps cs5 specifica?
<Guest22553> in che senso? devi avere il programma originale con la licenza
<Guest22553> se lo scarichi crackato lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo ma dovrebbe funzionare lo stesso
<Emanuele_> quello era sottintesoo
<Guest22553> quindi procurati una versione di cs5, anche quella di prova...
<Emanuele_> io intendo si può attuare la modifica con wine lo stesso?
<Guest22553> Questo non è garantito, se la "modifica" è già fatta avrai meno probabilità di fallire
<Guest22553> Wine ti serve solo a installare un programma per windows su linux
<Guest22553> altrimenti usa gimp
<Emanuele_> no gimp è molto meno professionale di cs5
<Emanuele_> va bene
<Guest22553> dipende quello che devi fare, con gimp se impari puoi fare anche più cose..
<Emanuele_> da quanto ho capito io istallo normalmente cs5 come facevo con w7 ma devo fare quella cosa con wine
<Guest22553> che guida stai guardando^
<Guest22553> ??
<Emanuele_> http://autoconfessioni.blogspot.it/2011/01/come-installare-photoshop-cs5-su-ubuntu.html
<Guest22553> nella guida che hai c'è già cs5 già con la licenza, scarica quella no??
<enero> ciao a tutti
<enero> aiuto per audio ubuntu 12.04
<enero> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enero> ho reinstallato ma non funziona
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-24
<bithunter> buongiorno
<bithunter> domanda del lunedi mattina :)
<bithunter> ho una scheda video radeon hd 5470... sono meglio i drivers proprietari o open?
<akis24> giorno
<cri> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<mistya> ave
<Infrid64> ciao  a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<andrea_> Ciao a tutti mi saprete dire come configurare un accesso ftp
<filo1234> !ftp | andrea_
<ubot-it> andrea_: ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<giane> ciao a tutti qualcuno che usa zabbix che mi può aiutare?
<andrea_> filo1234 lo gia seguita questa guida ma a me servirebbe un accesso ftp con un computer non nella mia stessa inea ma in una linea esterna in modo da poter modificare il sito
<filo1234> be devi installare un server ftp, sul server in cui hai il sito
<giane> andrea_ qual'è il problema?
<andrea_> voglio installare un accesso ftp tramite il mio pc che è a casa ed il mio portatile che è in giro con me
<andrea_> come faccio?
<filo1234> la risposta è sempre la stessa....devi installare un server ftp sul pc di casa
<filo1234> e chiaramente configurare il router per accedere da fuori
<andrea_> si ma accedendo dal mio pc (adesso è in remoto) mi accede solo tramite anonymus e non mi fa vedere la cartella /var/www/
<Infrid64> bye
<giane> andrea_ ma perchè proprio ftp e non sftp? usi filezilla?
<giane> comunque da quello che ho vapito il problema sta solo nel fatto di configurare correttamente il server ftp visto che comunque accedi in anonimo
<andrea_> giane si uso filezilla
<giane> ma hai già installato un server ftp?
<andrea_> si giane lo ho gia istallato
<jester-> andrea_: hai fatto il test del server? http://127.0.1.1
<andrea_> si se faccio http:// mi restituisce
<giane> qualcuno che usa zabbix può aiutarmi?
<peter72> buongiorno
<peter72> chi mi puo aiutare?
<andrea_> dipende per cosa
<peter72> ho provato ubuntu 13 live su un computer datato e si blocca con una schermata monocolore
<peter72> secondo voi se lo installo completamente va bene?
<giane> la vedo dura sicuramente non funzionerà così com'è o forse si intendi che si blocca sulla schermata tutta viola?
<peter72> si davyde84
<peter72> che mi consigli?
<akis24> ciao
<andrea_> Ciao a tutti, dopo che Ubuntu ha installato un aggiornamento non mi funziona più l'audio, qualcuno può aiutarmi?grazie
<andrea_> ciao, qualcuno che mi aiuta con la scheda audio?non sento nulla
<giane> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> andrea_: che versione di ubuntu ?
<andrea_> akis24, 12.04
<andrea_> akis24, prima funzionava
<akis24> andrea_: dall'icona audio hai provato a regolare i livelli ?
<andrea_> akis24: si
<andrea_> akis24: il microfono funziona
<akis24> andrea_: da terminale digita alsamixer e vedi come sono messe le regolazioni
<andrea_> akis24:  a 0!!
<akis24> !image | andrea
<ubot-it> andrea: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> andrea_: spsostati col le frecce sui vari valori e alzali ...
<akis24> spostati*
<andrea_> akis24: sisi sto facendo già
<andrea_> akis24: ho alzato ma cmq non sento, devi riavviare?
<akis24> andrea_: premi esc e poi prova un player ecc
<okram> salve qualcuno mi può dare una mano per recuperare dati su di una pen drive tramite ubuntu?
<andrea_> akis24:  niente, ecco la schermata http://imagebin.org/262362
<akis24> vediamo andrea_  ..
<akis24> andrea_: dal terminale dai questo e poi invio e vedi se senti qualcosa   aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<andrea_> akis24: niente
<andrea_> akis24: ma sotto le barre ci sono due zeri, è normale?
<akis24> andrea_: sotto hai i numeri
<akis24> andrea_: prova a dare  sudo /sbin/alsa-utils reset  e poi sudo /sbin/alsa-utils start  e riprova se si sente
<andrea_> akis24: dice comando non trovato
<akis24> andrea_: prova a riavviare
<andrea_> ok
<andrea__> akis24: grazie Hai risolto!
<akis24> di nulla andrea__
<andrea__> akis24: gentilissimo
<tonio> rieccomi
<tonio> toc toc
<tonio> ragazzi ho aggiunto un hdd sul mio server ma non lo vedo da client
<krabador> tonio, lo hai settato in modo che il client possa vederlo?
<tonio> se posso vorrei incollare fdisk -l
<tonio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5795579/
<tonio> l' incriminato è hdd da 500
<tonio> io vorrei vederlo da client e scrivere /rimuovere
<tonio> ho cercato le guide
<Bia> salve, ho questo problema. ho dovuto reinstallare la 12.04 su un nuovo hd. tutto ok. ma adesso non riesco a reintregare dropbox con nautilus. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest94609> ciao a tutti
<Guest94609> qualcuno sa dirmi come si fa a salvare e leggere offline gli articoli sscaricati con akregator?
<tonio> ragaaaaa
<tonio> help me
<nex_necis> no
<tonio> ho aggiunto un hdd al mio server ma non riesco a vederlo
<nex_necis> usa una luce
<tonio> sto impazzendo
<tonio> hihihi
<tonio> lo usata ma zero
<tonio> provo a usare il buio
<nex_necis> ottima idea
<tonio> neanche col buoio
<tonio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5795918/
<nex_necis> 1- non gli stai dicendo DOVE montare sdb1
<nex_necis> e direi che già sarebbe un bel passo avanti
<tonio> io devo montare quello da 500 gb
<nex_necis> se
<nex_necis> dove?
<nex_necis> mkdir /home/pconline/Desktop/disco && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/pconline/Desktop/disco
<tonio> in qualsiasi posto x vederlo e poterci scrivere e salvare i dati dai client
<nex_necis> ti ho scritto il comando
<tonio> okok provo
<tonio> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/pconline/Desktop/disco': No such file or directory
<nex_necis> ecco
<nex_necis> potrei chiederti che distribuzione stai usando
<tonio> cioè?
<nex_necis> ma sono sadico e annoiato
<tonio> hihih
<tonio> ubuntu 12.10
<tonio> 12.04
<nex_necis> mkdir /home/pconline/disco && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/pconline/disco
<tonio> scusa
<tonio> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<tonio> potrebbe essere webmin aperto?
<nex_necis> dammi l'output di "sudo mount"
<tonio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5795982/
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> i tasti del volume non funzano tanto bene, ad esempio il toggle, che se lo premo si disattiva, ma se lo ripremo, non si riattiva
<cristian_c> da live funzano bene
<cristian_c> Qualche idea su come posso ripristinare la funzionalità dei tasti?
<tonio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5795982/
<tonio> l output di sudo mount
<tonio> mi si era disconnesso il pc
<tonio> sto usando la chat online
<tonio> ragazzi nulla
<cri> ciao
<Mattausen> Sì, ma che grafica ha sta chat
<Mattausen> Comunqur
<lo0p> che chat? che chat? :D
<Mattausen> sto installando windows xp sul mio pc
<Mattausen> Ho un sony fisso come case
<Mattausen> e dopo aver installato il so
<Mattausen> vorrei installare ubuntu
<lo0p> windows xp?? che ti ha fatto di male quel pc? O.O
<Mattausen> Dovrei mettere windows 8
<Mattausen> ahahahah
<Mattausen> Tra i vari so di microsoft l'ho trovato il migliore
<Mattausen> comunque, mi consigliate di mettere ubuntu?
<Mattausen> sì ma non mi caga nessuno
<lo0p> cosa'
<Mattausen> mi consigliate di mettere ubuntu?
<lo0p> bho cosa devi fare
<Mattausen> installarlo sul pc
<lo0p> quello l'ho capito :D
<Mattausen> Oh
<Mattausen> allora
<Mattausen> prima installo xp per avere tutto sotto controllo
<Mattausen> poi me lo formatto
<Mattausen> e poi ci metto ubuntu
<lo0p> scusa ma con windows xp cosa ci devi fare?
<Mattausen> Non so...
<lo0p> e con ubuntu?
<Mattausen> Vorrei installarlo
<Mattausen> Sai, come so
<lo0p> e sei dubbioso se installarlo o no?
<lo0p> O.O
<Mattausen> sì, io non sono un genio dell'informatica
<Mattausen> sapete la pagina di fb
<Mattausen> cultura internet
<Mattausen> dove c'è un tipo che disprezza la apple e incita a installare linux
<Mattausen> perchè è il migliore
<Mattausen> ma se uno non lo sa usare...
<Mattausen> cioè, com'è
<cri> -.-
<lo0p> bhe il mac è uno unix, linux è uno unix like, molto simili... tra i due meglio linux....
<Mattausen> come grafica è simile e intuitiva come windows?
<lo0p> ah ma non l'hai mai usato?
<Mattausen> no, never
<lo0p> guardati qualche video su youtube
<lo0p> cerca ubuntu 13.04
<lo0p> è pieno di video che fanno vedere come funge
<Mattausen> Ah, di video ne ho visti
<Mattausen> vabbè, io provo ad installarlo
<lo0p> massi
<lo0p> vai
<lo0p> installa
<lo0p> pialla
<Mattausen> se poi non mi piace ho sempre il cd di windows
<lo0p> xp...
<Mattausen> ho anche vista
<lo0p> non vorrei dire una cacchiata pero mi pare che xp sia proprio abbandonato dalla microsoft ormai, tipo che nn rilasciano + aggiornamenti
<Mattausen> sì
<Mattausen> è tipo 4-5 anni che non ci sono aggiornamenti
<Mattausen> ma è abbastanza buono
<Mattausen> tranne che tutto sembra il doppio grosso di vista/7
<lo0p> scusa ma tu usi qualche programma particolare tipo videogiochi
<lo0p> o roba di lavoro
<lo0p> su windows
<Mattausen> No, perché fino adesso ho avuto un pc lento
<Mattausen> troppo carico
<Mattausen> e prima usavo magix music maker
<lo0p> guarda
<Mattausen> per creare tipo canzoni
<lo0p> se non hai necessita di usare un programma particolare, metti ubuntu e amen
<lo0p> tipo se nn devi giocare a videogiochi
<Mattausen> perché
<lo0p> o usare qualche programma che funziona solo su windows
<lo0p> metti ubuntu e amen
<lo0p> perche per navigare ascolare musica guardare video, insomma per l'uso comune del computer, ubuntu va + che bene
<Mattausen> ma è vero che non puoi prendere virus con ubuntu?
<lo0p> è molto difficile che trovi un virus per ubuntu
<Mattausen> Ah
<Mattausen> ma i programmi ci sono?
<lo0p> si ma a meno che non accetti un file sconosciuto da uno che si chiama TIHACKERO e che ti dice vai eseguilo da root tranquillo, fidati di me, non ne prenderai MAI
<Mattausen> comunque, un'altra cosa
<Mattausen> i driver
<Mattausen> devo installarli?
<lo0p> no
<Mattausen> tipo per l'audio
<Mattausen> ah
<lo0p> no riconosce tutto, se non lo riconosce xo sei fottuto :D
<lo0p> guarda
<lo0p> cmq
<lo0p> se lo masterizzi o lo metti su chiavetta
<lo0p> lo puoi provare senza installarlo
<lo0p> e vedi se funziona tutto
<lo0p> cioe lo lanci da cd o da chiavetta usb senza necessita di scriverlo sull'harddisk :P
<lo0p> se ti piace lo installi
<Mattausen> Ah, sì
<Mattausen> si può installare senza cancelllare l'altro so
<Mattausen> scegliendolo dal bios
<lo0p> lo conosci l'inglese?
<Mattausen> sì
<Mattausen> abbastanza
<Mattausen> nel bios di microsoft capisco tutto
<lo0p> e allora vai sul sito di ubuntu e trovi spiegato passo passo come provarlo/installarlo
<jester-> !installazione | Mattausen
<ubot-it> Mattausen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mattausen> beh, ancora 7 minuti e tutto sarà scaricato
<jester-> !usb | Mattausen
<ubot-it> Mattausen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !iso | Mattausen
<ubot-it> Mattausen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lo0p> ecco :D
<lo0p> e pensare che io perdo anche tempo a tradurre :D
<pepperepe> ciao
<pepperepe> domanda veloce veloce
<pepperepe> sto scaricando ubuntu su hd, poi come faccio a farlo partire da chiavetta usb??? :D
<jester-> !usb | pepperepe
<ubot-it> pepperepe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin | pepperepe
<ubot-it> pepperepe: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<pepperepe> great
<pepperepe> thank you!
<tonio> aiutoooooù
<cristian_c> lol
<tonio> nn riesco a far vedere ai client il mio disco aggiunto in ubuntu server
<cristian_c> tonio, che SO monta il pc client?
<tonio> sia mac che windows
<tonio> ma il problema è a monte
<cristian_c> tonio, cioè?
<tonio> e su ubuntu a quanto ho capito
<tonio> cioè non è montato come si deve
<cristian_c> tonio, spiegati meglio
<tonio> diciamo che ho collegato un disco da 500 aggiuntivo l ho configurato con webmin da client ma devo aver sbagliato qualcosa
<tonio> anche perchè non l ho mai fatto
<tonio> ho seguito qualche guida
<tonio> maaaaa
<tonio> ho bisogno di voi
<giona1960> Buona sera a tutti...
<giona1960> Cerco una paziente guida per un imbranato....
<giona1960> Oggi sono passato a ubuntu dopo numerosi fallimenti, questa sembra la volta buona....ma ho un ,ilione di domande...
<tonio> chi di voi fuma la pipa
<tonio> ??
<giona1960> chi mi da una mano ?
<tonio> siamo a corto di geni sta sera
<tonio> hihihii
<giona1960> azz...sono capitato male...anche se a me non serve un genio....
<giona1960> mi accontento di molto meno
<giona1960> Mi sa che non ho imbroccato la serata giusta....
<giona1960> Intanto vi dico che ho installato e la cosa è andata a buon fine, la versione ubuntu 12.04.2 lts i686
<giona1960> devo passare alla 13. qualcosa o va bene così ?
<tonio> va benissino
<giona1960> grazie tonio...per me è un sollievo...
<tonio> installa sempre versioni  lts
<dario_> ciao ragazzi mi hanno sventolato in faccia il mio indirizzo ip mentre usavo xubuntu come può essere??
<giona1960> Ho anche installato qualche applicazione. Il problema che alcune compaiono automaticamente nel luncher altre invece non riesco a trovarle. Dove si vanno ad annidare ? In quale cartella ?
<tonio> beh dipende dall' applicazione
<giona1960> In che senso ?
<giona1960> Non c'è un'unica cartella per tutte le installazioni ?
<tonio> no ogni applicazione fa la sua
<giona1960> Ah....e come faccio a scovarle..avrei bisogno diun bel "trova" del tipo windows ?
<dario_> ma nessuno può aiutarmi??
<tonio> c'è nella modalità grafica
<tonio> dovrebbe essere vicino all orario in alto a destra se nn erro
<giona1960> abbi pazienza Toni...sii più elementare...sono un imbranato. Cosa intendi ?
<tonio> guarda in alto a destra cosa vedi
<tonio> ?
<dario_> dix78 puoi aiutarmi tu??
<tonio> cristian_c nessun idea?
<giona1960> Una bustina per tipo messaggi, due freccete, l'altoparlante, la data di oggi, il mio profilo e una ruota dentata...
<tonio> e nel menu di sinistra
<tonio> nn c'è una lente
<giona1960> Purtroppo no. C'e un cerchietto con tre puntini se ci vado con il cursore esce la scritta home
<giona1960> Se ci clicco sopra apre una schermata trasparente con le applicazioni recenti...
<giona1960> li c'è la lente...
<giona1960> e la scritta cerca
<tonio> ecco bravo
<giona1960> sarebbe la ricerca di windows versione ubuntu ?
<tonio> si
<giona1960> benissimo....
<giona1960> Tonio, ho scaricato delle applicazioni exe non dal center ubuntu...è normale che mi da errore quando cerco di installarle ?
<giona1960> In pratica posso installare solo applicazioni ubuntu ?
<tonio> certo devi installare wine è un applicazione che fa girare le applicazioni windows
<giona1960> dove trovo wine '
<giona1960> ?
<tonio> vai su google e nella ricerca scrivi wine lo scarichi è lo installi
<giona1960> me lo farà installare ?
<giona1960> ci provo
<anoncn_78> sera
<Sampey> ciao ragazzi, vorrei installare ubunru nel mio portatile, e nn so come montare il file ISO su chiavetta, ho già il file da montare ubuntu 12-04 ma nn so andare più avanti di così. sto usando il mio pc se qualcuno sapesse darmi una mano ne sarei grato!
<Sampey> ubuntu*
<dario_> ciao c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ??
<anoncn_78> Sampey    scarica unetbootin
<Sampey> ok. lo cerco :D
<anoncn_78> Sampey    scarica da qui:http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Sampey> l'ho gia scaricato ed installato
<Sampey> sto osservando la windows
<anoncn_78> Sampey   che sistema operativo hai al momento?
<Sampey> widows
<anoncn_78> Sampey    ok,semplicissimo adesso,lancia unetbootin
<Sampey> sto già estraendo i file da unebootin
<Sampey> sembra facile!
<Sampey> :D
<anoncn_78> finisci di installarlo,ok
<Sampey> provvederò :D grazie per il momento..rimango online!
<Sampey> se ci sono aggiornamenti! lol
<dario_> qualcuno può aiutare me??
<anoncn_78> Sampey   dovrebbe metterci poco
<Sampey> di 378 file, sono a 20 ...e incrementa
<Sampey> lol
<anoncn_78> esponi il problema dario_   chi può ti aiuterà
<dario_> anoncn_78,  ero su una chat oggi quano un utente ha preso e ha sbandierato pubblicamente il mio ip.. come ha fatto??ero con xubuntu
<anoncn_78> dario_    in che chat eri?
<dario_> anoncn_78, nella chat del forum di androidiani
<Sampey> avevo già usato ubuntu, sul portatile di mio padre...mi trovo con questo portatile con 500 gb di memoria e credo funzioni meglio con ubuntu!
<Sampey> staremo a vedere!
<dario_> anoncn_78, io l'ho fatto arrabbiare e lui ha preso e sbandierato il mio Ip ma come lo ha visto che non era neanche mod?=? devo preoccuparmi della sicurezzza della distro?
<dario_> inutile dire che l'ip eraa corretto
<anoncn_78> dario_   non è una questione di distro
<anoncn_78> avete scambiato file? cliccato su link inviati da lui? dario_??
<Sampey> anoncn_78, posso tenere il cavo lan collegato durante l'install da BIOS?
<anoncn_78> sera cristian_c    impegnato?
<dario_> anoncn_78, si ho cliccato su un paio di foto
<dario_> anoncn_78, aiutami a capire perché mi sto preoccupando seriamente
<anoncn_78> Sampey  si,meglio esser connesso,e seleziona gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<anoncn_78> dario_  non credo ci sia nulla di cui preoccuparsi,solo una dimostrazione di forza in stile lamer
<Sampey> ok!
<dario_> anoncn_78, ma come faccio a sapere se non mi ha rubato credenziali??
<dario_> anoncn_78, scusa come avrebbe fatto a vederlo?? tu saresti capace?? è cosìì semplice??
<dario_> anoncn_78, sono anche andato alla polizia postale a dirlo e erano abbastanza perplessi per la sicurezza delle mie credenziali
<anoncn_78> dario_  stai andando in paranoia x nulla. Avrai cliccato un banalissimo script fatto da lui,se vuoi modifica le tue password.anche la wpa e sei apposto
<Sampey> Anoncn_78, credo si sia bloccato a 180 file estratti! e non procede da un minuto!
<Sampey> 47%
<dario_> anoncn_78, ma le foto erano perlopiù foto che risiedevano sui server di facebook..
<marcos> ciao, ho installato google earth ma va a scatti..
<anoncn_78> Sampey   ma sei ancora all'installazione di unetbootin?
<Sampey> no no, di scrittura su USB
<Sampey> e si è palesemente bloccata!
<anoncn_78> Sampey   no,non è bloccto
<Sampey> dici :)
<anoncn_78> passano anche 10 minuti,e poi ti dice riavvia,abbi fede :-)
<Sampey> stra lol...
<anoncn_78> quando riavvi,seleziona il boot da usb,e riavvia nuovamente se necessario
<anoncn_78> segui le istruzioni a video
<anoncn_78> hai fatto già le partizioni x ubuntu?
<Sampey> ok! sicuro
<Sampey> no, credevo di non partizionare
<Sampey> niente wibi
<Sampey> solo ubuntu
<anoncn_78> Sampey   vuoi installare accanto a windows,giusto?
<Sampey> no anoncn_78 voglio togliere windows
<kinfov> entotib, ciao sono ancora qui a chiederti aiuto per la sd. Non riesco a modificare i file esistenti
<anoncn_78> Sampey,ok...allora non correre
<Sampey> di video game non mi interessa......
<Sampey> e di altri programmi ne trovo altrettanto utili su UBUNTU
<Sampey> :D
<kinfov> enzotib, puoi aiutarmi?
<anoncn_78> Sampey   devi avere le idee chiare sul partizionamento,prima di procedere
<Sampey> certo. ne ho 4 di laptop con windows
<kinfov> ciao a tutti sono ancora qui a chiederti aiuto per la sd. Non riesco a modificare i file esistenti
<Sampey> questo sarà solo ubuntu
<kinfov> nessun aiuto!!!
<kinfov> enzotib, ciao
<kinfov> chi mi aiuta ad usare la sd in scrittura?
<marcos> ciao, ho installato google earth ma va a scatti..
<marcos> ho letto che dovrei abilitare l'acceleratore 3D, ma non so come fare
<lo0p> installi i driver?
<lo0p> della scheda video?
<Sampey> aonocn_78 ancora bloccato, confido ??? :D
<anoncn_78> Sampey    no,impossibile
<anoncn_78> scarica da dove ti ho indicato io
<Sampey> giuro :(
<Sampey> ok ci riprovo
<Sampey> cmq è lo stesso identico website
<anoncn_78> Sampey    http://spys.ru/free-proxy-list/us/
<Sampey> che cosa posso farci con queste proxy list? :D
<anoncn_78> Sampey....pardon,era un link per un altro utente
<anoncn_78> Sampey   asp
<Sampey> capito lol
<anoncn_78> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<anoncn_78> ecco a te Sampey
<Sampey> ok riprovo
<Sampey> tutta la procedura :D
<Sampey> mentra stavo reinstall.o une è scattato a 181 :D
<Sampey> ora è ripartito :D
<Sampey> loooool
<Sampey> ok anoncn_78 vado su BIOS del mio laptop
<Sampey> incrocia le dita per me :D
<anoncn_78> Sampey aspetta
<Sampey> ti aspettavo :D
<anoncn_78> sai come partizionare?
<Sampey> che mi consigli?
<anoncn_78> beh...rigiro a te i consigli che molti validi utenti di questa room hanno dato a me
<anoncn_78> che disco hai? quanti GB?
<Sampey> 490 free
<anoncn_78> ok,ram?
<Sampey> problema.....
<Sampey> invalid or corrupt kernel image ???
<lo0p> fatality
<anoncn_78> ma scusa,stai installando ubuntu e da dove chatti?
<ScanI4> Sera a tutti, ho un problema che non riesco a capire, voglio creare una partizione da 100 gb da Gparted... il problema è che non me la fa creare come posso fare ?
<Sampey> dal c
<Sampey> pc
<ScanI4> il problema è che non mi da la possibilità di partizionare l'hdd
<anoncn_78> e invalid kernel image si riferisce a?
<Sampey> nel momento che "invio" install ubuntu mi dice
<Sampey> invalid ecc ecc
<Sampey> praticamente dopo BIOS è schermata blu del programma unebootin
<Sampey> nel frattempo sto riscaricando ubuntu
<Sampey> e ripeterò la procedura con un'altra image ISO
<Sampey> su flash
<Sampey> che ne dici? è tempo perso?
<ScanI4> Sampey: una domanda tu stai scaricando ubuntu da unetbootin
<anoncn_78> Sampey   scarica ubuntu dal sito ufficiale,non dai torrent e poi verifica il codice Md5sum
<anoncn_78> ScaI4 quante partizioni hai?
<ScanI4> anoncn_78: il problema è unetbootin molte volte le .iso hanno sempre qualche problema è successo anche a me diversi anni fa ... e a quanto pare il problema persiste
<Sampey> Scan14 no sto scaricando dal sito ufficiale.... Anocn_78 sto esattamente scaricando come hai consigliato! 22 m al termine!
<anoncn_78> ScanI4 **
<anoncn_78> per questo è importante prima verificare che la iso non sia corrotta con iol codice Md5sum
<ScanI4> anoncn_78: ho l'hdd da 500  ho una partizione che si prende linux da se e una per lo swap... ma ogni volta che provo a smontare quella da 500 Gb mi dice "Impossibile smontare /dev/sda1... non può essere smontata dai seguenti punti di mount   /   "
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, c'è una chiave dopo /dev/sda1
<anoncn_78> se c'è la chiave è montata.posta una schermata su imagebin e vediamo meglio
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, io però quando ho installato ubuntu ho fatto cancella e usa l'intero disco
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, http://imagebin.org/262389
<Sampey> ok, ancora manca al completamento, ma ho anche installato WinMD5 per verificare il codice! lol
<Sampey> :D
<anoncn_78> ScanI4 hai postato l'immagin della chat   lol
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, no ho 2 monitor vai a destra
<anoncn_78> Sampey   se il codice non coincide,cestina e scarica altra iso
<anoncn_78> ok,sorry    ScanI4
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, figurati
<Sampey> ok lo incollo direttamente da "browser"?
<anoncn_78> ScanI4    hai una swap esagerata,e un sistema messo comodo ;-)
<anoncn_78> la swap è in estesa
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, eh ma la spaw l'ha creata in automatico... e il sistema gli ho dato tutto l'hdd essendo il principale e utilizzo solo questo OS
<anoncn_78> ScanI4  tu che vorresti fare.di preciso?
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, vorrei creare una partizione da 100 GB
<anoncn_78> ScanI4   ok,premesso che x me è un errore non avere la /home separata,in caso di reinstal OS,dovresti ridurre la partizione sda1,prima di poter creare la nuova
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, in che senso ",premesso che x me è un errore non avere la /home separata
<anoncn_78> ScanI4    io ho la /home separata....se devo reinstallare il sistema,per qualsiasi motivo,mi ritrovo la mia home,i miei file,i miei programmi,i preferiti di firefox   etc
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, e come faccio a separarla ?
<anoncn_78> ormai non puoi,dovevo farlo in fase di installazione
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, e come scusami... quando voglio installare l'os come faccio....
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, quindi ora io dovrei formattare reinstallare ubuntu creando una partizione da 400 gb e lasciare 90 gb e poi da Gparted posso sistemare tutto ?
<anoncn_78> ScanI4    adesso puoi solo formattare la partizione. Quindi se tu decidessi di installare un nuovo OS,prima ti copi i dati in una partizione ntfs,ad esempio,poi formatti
<anoncn_78> ScanI4   aspetta
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, ok
<anoncn_78> ScanI4   tu hai detto di volere una partizione da 100 gb,giusto?
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, si
<anoncn_78> ScanI4   ok,allora non confondiamoci. Apri gparted,riduci sda1 e recupera 105 gb liberi. Poi tasto destro e fai crea....che devi farci con questa 100 gb?
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, come la riduco che non mi permetti da fare nulla...
<anoncn_78> non ti permette neanche di ridurla perchè è montata,ovviamente
<anoncn_78> devi usare gparted live
<anoncn_78> ScanI4   lo scarichi e lo monti su chiavetta,e fai tutto da li
<ScanI4> anoncn_78, ok grazie mille ora lo faccio a dopo
<anoncn_78> ScanI4   ok
<Sampey> anoncn_78 ho controllato con il programma MD5 e sembra ok, procedo con l'install da unebootin! lol
<anoncn_78> Sampey procedi,ma quando arrivi alle partizioni scegli altro
<anoncn_78> crei una swap da 4 gb
<Sampey> ok.
<Sampey> ti aggiorno!
<anoncn_78> una partizione da 20 gb per il sistema /
<anoncn_78> una partizione più grande per la /home
<anoncn_78> in base alle tu esigenze
<anoncn_78> cosi avrai la home separata
<Grieff> salve ragazzi
<Grieff> qualcuno mi da una manina?
<Grieff> qulcuno ?
<alemao> Buona sera a tutti scusate l-intromissione ma ho un grosso problema, durante l-aggiornamento a 13 04 da 12 10 ho avuto una mancanza di alimentazione sistema in crash e quando riparte va solo in console cosa devo fare per salvarmi almeno la posta? ovvero come si copia la dir .thunderbid se la distro demo che uso mi dice che non ne ho i permessi?
<krabador> alemao, ti chiede il login?
<alemao> krabador sto usando una live di mint , quando accedo alla directory con le facolta' di root cmq non mi permette di copiare nulla
<krabador> alemao, se rientri con la live di ubuntu, puoi recuperare l'installazione del sistema operativo
<alemao> ok adesso ci provo grazie
<krabador> cosi' come se operi dalla console che ti carica all'avvio
<krabador> alemao, hai la possibilità di connetterti da un'altra macchina, ed operare su questa?
<alemao> no non posso
<alemao> adesso mi cerco una live di ubuntu e provo ad entrare
<alemao> scusa krabador ma dalla root console come posso rilanciare l-installazione?
<krabador> alemao ci sono dei comandi da mandare
<krabador> per riprendere l'aggiornamento
<krabador> e proseguire quello che è stato interrotto
<alemao> hai qualche suggest o dove leggere qlcosa_ ho gia provato con do-release-update o con apt-get release-upgrade ma non va avanti
<krabador> alemao, che errore ti da, quando metti apt-get upgrade?
<alemao> ops devo salvarmelo
<alemao> grazie ora ritento
<krabador> alemao, rientra nella console
<krabador> e manda
<krabador> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<alemao> grazie ora provo buona serata
<Sampey_> Non riesco a trovare la mia scheda wireless tramine terminale dgt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5796898/
<Sampey_> e iwconfig mi da http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5796902/
<Sampey_> AIUTO RAGA
<krabador> Sampey, se non la vede per niente, non è supportata
<Sampey_> sai come risolvere questo inconveniente?
<krabador> Sampey, ma se c'è un driver, una volta installato, appare e puoi usarla
<krabador> Sampey, in base al modello del notebook
<krabador> si vede che scheda c'è all'interno
<Sampey_> una volta che provo ad installare da driver aggiuntivi non riesco per un problema che ora se vuoi ti posto
<krabador> posta
<Sampey_> credo jokey..
<krabador> ma dimmi il modello del notebook
<Sampey_> si ti posto
<Sampey_> dell inspiron 1564
<krabador> Sampey, dimmi la sigla precisa, che trovi sotto il notebook
<Sampey_> Dell Model: INSPIRON 1564
<Sampey_> la riga sotto
<jas> ciao a tutti
<Sampey_> Dell Model No:1564 - 2439
<Sampey_> parti dal presupposto che qui non ho nessun driver raccomandato
<krabador> Sampey, manda da terminale lspci
<krabador> Sampey, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<Sampey_> ok
<jas> ho un problema  ubuntu 12.4 si è inchiodato: continue rilevazioni di crash problemi nell'aggiornamento ecc.
<Sampey_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5796925/
<jas> ho prrovato ad istallare la versione successiva 13 mi fila liscio fino al riavvio poi riavvio e non succede niente
<krabador> Sampey, hai questa Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<krabador> jas, hai installato da 0
<krabador> ?
<Sampey_> si
<krabador> Sampey, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Sampey_> ok seguo le istruzioni. ti aggiorno
<jas> ho scaricato la versione ed ho fatto fare tutto a lui fino alla richiesta di riavvio
<krabador> Sampey, in particolarmodo, l'STA http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_driver_STA_con_connessione_internet
<krabador> jas, che pc è?
<Sampey_> si infatti lol
<jas> pensavo che istallando una versione successiva avrei risolto i problemi
<krabador> jas, che pc è^
<krabador> ?
<Sampey_> c'e' un problema che io non riesco ad abilitarla! mmmm
<jas> è un acer aspire 5920g
<Sampey_> io cmq installo il pacchetto kernel.
<krabador> Sampey, devi installare solo quello che ti dicono
<krabador> Sampey,
<krabador>  bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> questo
<krabador> e DOPO , al riavvio
<krabador> abilitarla
<Sampey_> aaa ok
<Sampey_> lo sto facendo. lol
<krabador> Sampey, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> riavvi, abiliti.
<Sampey_> ^^ lo
<Sampey_> lol*
<Sampey_> ok dai poi rientro e ti dico! grazie intanto!
<krabador> Sampey, di niente
<Sampey_> gia mi da connessione wifi connessa stra lol
<Sampey_> riavvio :D
<krabador> Sampey, perfetto , qià la ha abilitata
<Sampey_> :D
<krabador> jas, hai fatto il salto di versione?
<krabador> oppure una nuova installazione, della nuova versione?
<jas> no fila tutto liscio ma riavvio è ho isoliti problemi
<krabador> jas, hai eseguito l'aggiornamento, dalla precedente alla nuova, oppure hai installato direttamente la nuova?
<jas> ho istallato la nuova
<krabador> jas, allora, hai la penna usb con la nuova?
<jas> no  l'ho salvata sul pc
<krabador> jas, rifai il supporto di installazione
<krabador> e rientra qui in live
<Sampey_> eccomi di nuovo qui ma son connessione wifi... Krabador, come faccio a togliere questa fastidiosa dinestra AMD Unsopported Hardware??
<Sampey_> finestra*
<Sampey_> in fondo a destra?
<krabador> non puoi
<krabador> nel senso
<krabador> te la meriti.
<krabador> scherzo
<Sampey_> non e' una finestra ubuntu
<Sampey_> e' del sistema credo AMD
<Sampey_> ahahah
<krabador> !imagebin | Sampey_
<ubot-it> Sampey_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Sampey_> :D
<Sampey_> http://imagebin.org/262402
<Sampey_> nn compare mmm
<krabador> infatti
<krabador> manda una schermata dove appare.
<Sampey_> ok ci provo
<Sampey_> anche con visualizzazione di immagini non riesco a vederla, ma non perche' e' fuori campo, ma non compare proprio
<Sampey_> ???????????????
<krabador> Sampey, di precisamente cosa dice
<Sampey_> http://imagebin.org/262403 dove c'e' la frecca c'e' il logo sul mio schermo ma nn sulla foto
<Sampey_> schermo piccolo 4x4cm scritta AMD bianca con icona verde sotto scritta verde Unsupported hardware
<Sampey_> basso dx
<Sampey_> dello schermo
<krabador> ok, il watermark
<krabador> spetta
<Sampey_> contanto che mi sono spiegato :D lol
<krabador> Sampey, hai l'ultimo driver installato per la tua scheda?
<krabador> Sampey, software-propertie-gtk da terminale,
<krabador> vedi cosa ti dice driver aggiuntivi
<Sampey_> lo dgt
<Sampey_> comando non torvato
<Sampey_> trovato*
<Sampey_> ok ok ok
<Sampey_> trovato
<krabador> scusa, software-properties-gtk
<Sampey_> no prob
<Barrnet> ho un piccolo problema: sto installando mysql ma il processo di installazione si è bloccato su "Configurazione di mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.2)... "
<krabador> Sampey, è un problema noto, se si aggiorna alla 13.04 da versione precedente
<krabador> !chat | Barrnet
<ubot-it> Barrnet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Barrnet> mi pare un problema di ubuntu lol
<krabador> Barrnet, da quanto tempo è bloccato li'?
<Barrnet> 5-10 minuti
<Sampey_> ho provato kubuntu per due settimane ma non mi piace
<Sampey_> e ho deciso di tornare a ubuntu 12.04
<Sampey_> LTS
<krabador> Sampey, adesso hai questa?
<Sampey_> ora ho ubuntu 12.04 si
<Sampey_> senti che cosa faccio con questa finestra ora?
<Sampey_> che ho aperto da terminale intendo
<Sampey_> lol
<krabador> sei sicuro di aver letto bene la linea di prima?
<Barrnet> come non detto, si è ripreso
<krabador> Barrnet, :)
<Barrnet> A quanto pare ubuntu è suscettibile alle bestemmie
<Barrnet> lol
<krabador> <krabador> Sampey, software-propertie-gtk da terminale,vedi cosa ti dice driver aggiuntivi
<Sampey_> a sorry.... su driver aggiuntivi ho http://imagebin.org/262404
<Sampey_> broadcom attiva le altre no!
<krabador> Sampey, ecco, attiva l'ultimo
<Sampey_> ok. ti aggiorno
<krabador> l'experimental, nonostante sicuramente è successivo a quello base
<krabador> e precedente all'attuale
<krabador> ma non te lo consiglio
<Sampey_> ok grazie!
<Sampey_> senti ho un acer qui che vuole diventare ubuntu, ho la chavetta e tutto, ma lo voglio con la partizione windows
<Sampey_> ma riportare anche windows a zero
<Sampey_> formattare tutto pulito lindo
<Sampey_> si puo'?
<Sampey_> intanto ho attivato !
<Sampey_> lol
<krabador> Sampey, allora, il notebook ha la partizione di ripristino, o hai i dvd ?
<Sampey_> non credo abbia i dvd
<krabador> se vuoi un dual boot con ubunutu e un win nuovo, rispetto a quello che c'è
<Sampey_> li avra persi sicuro!
<krabador> va prima installato win
<krabador> poi ubuntu
<Sampey_> ok
<Sampey_> ti seguo
<Sampey_> ci sono ero con un'altro pc aperto :D
<krabador> niente di piu'.
<Sampey_> ok, ora ponderiamo...
<krabador> semplicemente se quel pc ha la partizione di ripristino, ripristina il sistema operativo che c'era , qualunque win fosse, poi installi ubuntu
<krabador> altrimenti installi un'altro win
<krabador> e poi comunque installi ubuntu
<Sampey_> ok, il mio amico dice che il suo win attuale gli da problemi, appena lo accende gli da messaggio di errore e quindi si tiene solo ubuntu
<Sampey_> lol
<krabador> Sampey_, allora perfetto
<krabador> pialli tutto con ubunutu, ed amen
<Sampey_> ^^
<Sampey_> :)
<Sampey_> sono contagioso :D
<Barrnet> nessuno ha mai recuperato una password di root di mysql, vero? ç_ç
<krabador> Barrnet, io no, ma ....
<krabador> !chat | Barrnet
<ubot-it> Barrnet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sampey_> Krabador, la guida post installazione di ubuntu e' ok, hai altro da consigliarmi?
<krabador> Sampey_, dipende da cosa ti serve
<krabador> Sampey_, quando installi ubuntu assicurati di selezionare le 2 opzioni , aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<Sampey_> si ho gia provveduto..ma cmq non cerco nulla di piu'.... codec installati java ok
<Sampey_> diciamo nello standard e' perfetto
<Sampey_> metto gnome shell che mi piace tanto e via
<Sampey_> sono pronto :D
<krabador> Sampey_, per quello ti conviene direttamente intallare ubuntu gnome
<krabador> cosi' mette solo quello
<krabador> pulito limpido
<Sampey_> lol
<Sampey_> ok
<krabador> Sampey_, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome
<Sampey_> cariinoooo
<Sampey_> mi sa che lo metto pure sul mio ahahahah
<krabador> Sampey_, si possono installare tutti gli ambienti grafici che si voglio, ma si incasina sempre un po' l'installazione poi
<krabador> Sampey_, conviene quindi scegliere quello che si vuole usare
<Sampey_> bhe' certo...
<Sampey_> ok grazie per la tips
<Sampey_> e' facile che insogra sullo stesso problema che ho avuto prima?
<Sampey_> se installo gnome?
<krabador> Sampey_, dovrebbe metterti l'ultimo driver ritenuto stabile closed, durante l'installazione, per la scheda
<krabador> la scheda video, se non lo fa, lo installi tu e dovrebbe tornare a posto
<Sampey_> seguendo le stesse procedure STA di prima?
<Sampey_> con connessione internet ecc ecc?!
<krabador> Sampey_, si, se la wireless non va, installi successivamente soltanto quel paccheto
<krabador> pacchetto
<Sampey_> ok, mi segno i codici che non ho piu' la chatt di prima se me li giri please :D
<Sampey_> almeo non rientro a rispiegarti tutto a te o ad altri
<krabador> Sampey_, che ubuntu stai per installare ?
<Sampey_> sto scaricando gnome quello che mi hai suggerito!
<krabador> Sampey_, molto semplicemente perchè con la voce "installa software di terze parti" all'inizio dell'installazione dovrebbe installarti tranquillamente anche la wireless
<Sampey_>  aa ok, ci sono!
<Sampey_> e' facile cosi...
<Sampey_> lol
<krabador> altrimenti cerchi broadcom nel wiki ubuntu, e ti porta tranquillamente alla guida in italiano
<krabador> altrimenti, prendi carta e penna
<krabador> e ti segni
<Sampey_> cara vecchia penna
<krabador> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Sampey_> lol
<Sampey_> in wi fi ci mette un casino, se ci sarai mentre lo installo ti faccio sapere... altrimenti ti ringrazio infinitamente e come al solito siete efficentissimi
<Sampey_> ^^
<krabador> Sampey_, si, ti consiglio la connessione cablata
<Sampey_> appena finisce questo acer l'install la reinserisco!
<Sampey_> lol
<krabador> ingordo
<Sampey_> ci sto dentro stasera.
<Sampey_> :)
<Sampey_> wind of changing! bella Krabador. ^^
<Sampey_> a dopo se ci sei!
<Sampey_> ciao!
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<Sampey_> ;)
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-25
<Sampey_> Krabador, ci sei?
<krabador> dimmi
<Sampey_> ciao senti..ho installato ubuntu con successo
<Sampey_> mi e' comparsa una finestra gestore dischi
<Sampey_> e dice
<Sampey_> in disco fisso segnala un problema di salute
<Sampey_> esamino
<Sampey_> esaminando ho scoperto un'errore SMART
<Sampey_> e credo sia molto serio!
<Sampey_> credo sia la ventola che non funzioni..
<krabador> l'errore smart non è legato alla ventola
<krabador> probabilmente il disco sta andando
<Sampey_> infatti sono andato su SMART
<Sampey_> e rileva Conteggio settori ricollocati
<krabador> lo smart è concepito per prediagnosticare guasti al disco
<Sampey_> valutazione non superato
<Sampey_> ID 5 degli attributi
<krabador> un errore smart nella media non è soltanto una questione di settori
<krabador> possono essere settori che la meccanica non è riuscita, per un problema meccanico , a leggere
<Sampey_> mm
<krabador> quando è cosi'., per il disco non c'è molto da fare
<krabador> nel lungo periodo intendo
<Sampey_> stavo leggewndo su forum infatti
<Sampey_> ok cmq ho finisto di scaricare gnome
<Sampey_> pazienza si rompera. e lo riaccomodera'
<krabador> con i dischi, purtroppo adesso è cosi0
<krabador> non c'è piu' molto da fare, se iniziano a dare noie del genere
<Sampey_> succede...
<Sampey_> se cade o lo tengono come non dovrebbero questo e' il risultato
<krabador> una volta c'erano buoni margini di intervento
<krabador> è un disco esterno'
<Sampey_> ora e' super delicato ma super potente
<krabador> ?
<Sampey_> no
<Sampey_> interno purtroppo pe rlui
<Sampey_> ho smontato la protezione sotto di plastica..l'unita' e' bollente
<krabador> purtroppo per acer, parliamo del peggior brand esistente
<Sampey_> direi di si
<krabador> sono formalmente fatti a risparmio
<krabador> per darti caratteristiche allineate ad una fascia commerciale, alla metà del prezzo dei concorrenti
<Sampey_> ho avuto anche io un'acer e ho avuto solo che rogne...
<Sampey_> si e' vero
<krabador> scaldano un botto, perchè , la dissipazione scadente non solo non raffredda
<Sampey_> tanto che ci sono gli pulisco un po' tutto
<krabador> ma si rompe anche dopo poco
<Sampey_> si ma almeno e' pulito e ce la piazzo nuova appena la compra
<krabador> gli chassis scaldano un botto, in base ai materiali
<krabador> tutto per farti cuocere il pc
<krabador> e farlo andare dopo 3-4 anni
<krabador> non ci sono cavoli
<Sampey_> ti do il modello cosi ti rendi conto che carcassa e'... aspire 5738z
<krabador> porte usb che partono
<krabador> memoria video che parte
<krabador> chip video che partono
<Sampey_> non ha 6 tasti questo qui ahahah
<krabador> gruppi alimentazione in sheda che partono
<krabador> Sampey_, lascia stare ubuntu
<krabador> vallo a smaltire
<Sampey_> hahahaha loool
<krabador> se sta andando, non è ubuntu o linux che gli migliora la vita
<Sampey_> noo infatti nn credo
<Sampey_> questo ragazzo sono braccia tolte all'agricoltura... c'ho messo due ore a spiegargli la differenza tra win e ubuntu
<Sampey_> si raccoglie cio' che si pianta... se gli va bene cosi pace
<Sampey_> vado con gnome ti aggiorno!
<cri> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<cri> giorno
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> i tasti volume non funzionano tanto bene, ad esmepio il toggle, che se lo premo si disattiva l'audio, ma se lo ripremo, non si riattiva
<cristian_c> sulla live funzionano bene
<cristian_c> come posso ripristinare le funzionalità dei tasti volume?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<tonio> buon giorno a tutti
<tonio> io sono ancora bloccato con l' aggiunta del mio disco sul server ubuntu che non vedo nei client
<cristian_c> tonio, ciao
<tonio> dormito bene
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tonio, intanto devi vederlo nel server
<tonio> con fdisk
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> e non solo
<cristian_c> tonio, riesci ad accedere a tutte le sue directory sul server?
<tonio> mi guidi
<cristian_c> lol
<tonio> si
<cristian_c> tonio, bene
<cristian_c> tonio, ora devi creare la condivisione
<cristian_c> in modo che lo possano vedere anche i client win e mac
<tonio> ascolto
<jester-> tonio: installa system-config-samba e usalo per fare la condivisione
<cristian_c> tonio, hai già creato la condivisione sul server?
<cristian_c> jester-, e sui client?
<tonio> ho già creato le cartelle con samba ma mi da errore quando clicco disco
<cristian_c> ?
<tonio> c'è anhe jester
<jester-> nella condivisione sceglie se at minchiam, lettura, lettura scrittura pass o no
<cristian_c> tonio, ma cos'hai fatto?
<jester-> tonio: se non dici a samba cose deve condividere
<tonio> ditemi cosa devo postarvi per farvi capire
<tonio> il disco l' ho configurato framite webmin
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tonio, come accedi al server?
<jester-> tonio: se parli di condivisione devi configurare cosa fa samba
<jester-> se non lo fai non vedi nulla
<tonio> i client sono in workgroup
<tonio> e io accedo al server con ssh x utilizzare il terminale da client
<tonio> scusate cerco di andare per ordine
<cristian_c> tonio, installa sul server system-config-samba
<jester-> tonio: va scritto il file /etc/samba/smb.conf e lo fa la gui
<cristian_c> tonio, anzi, non puoi
<cristian_c> jester-, lui non ha la gui sul server, a quanto ho capito
<cristian_c> jester-, si collega via ssh
<tonio> vi posto il file smb.conf creato da zero da me
<jester-> se non ha la graifica e non è pratico è in casino
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> tonio: hai fatto la copia prima di modificare?
<cristian_c> tonio, puoi installare la grafica sul server?
<tonio> si
<cristian_c> ?
<tonio> nn voglio installare la grafica
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> tonio: oppure installi ssh e poi da nauilus-->File-->connetti la server protocollo ssh e metti ip del remoto
<jester-> ma non hai nautilus
<jester-> siamo sempre al cmapo delle cento pertiche
<jester-> se usi un server no grafica e non conosci i vari ambaradam non ne vieni fuori
<tonio> utilizzo vebmin
<tonio> webmin
<tonio> scusate ma ero al telefono
<jester-> tonio: conosco un po samba per la lan. se esterno devi usare apache
<jester-> che altra cosa è
<cristian_c> tonio, che problemi hai nell'installare la grafica sul server?
<jester-> tonio: i pc sono in lan o accedi da internet
<tonio> si accedo da internet
<tonio> e che sto facendo tutto in modalità testo perchè voglio imparare d piu
<tonio> e ho fatto molte cose
<cristian_c> ma se hai una necessità impellente, non ti metti a imparare
<tonio> ma attaccare un disco e condividerlo in rete nn pensavo fosse cosi complicato
<cristian_c> tonio, e se vuoi imparare, prima studi
<jester-> tonio: allora samba centra come i cavoli a merenda
<jester-> tonio: serve apache
<cristian_c> tonio, ah, ok, allora non vuoi condividere in locale?
<cristian_c> tonio, non hai i client nella stessa lan?
<tonio> mi sono espresso male
<tonio> i client sono in rete interna sotto gruppo di lavoro
<jester-> tonio: i pc in locale sono connessi all'hub di rete?
<tonio> dato che sul server ho installato un disco piccolo e non mi basta gli ho aggiunto un disco da 500 gb ma nn so come farglielo vedere
<cristian_c> jester-, mah, diciamo che lui si collega in remoto tramite ssh
<jester-> tonio: si puo sapere cosa fa il server?
<cristian_c> jester-, mentre può usare samba in locale
<cristian_c> jester-, dal server ai client
<jester-> o cosa vorresti che facesse
<jester-> cristian_c: si ma il server che funzione ha
<tonio> vorrei vedere il disco dai vari client per metterci su i dati
<jester-> deposito di porni, di files, di programmi, server di posta
<jester-> tonio: mica serve un server
<tonio> deposito archiviazione
<jester-> tonio:  i pc in lan scambiano dati
<jester-> configuri leggibile scrivibile e stop
<cristian_c> jester-, condividerà qualcosa con i client
<jester-> a cosa serve il server
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<cristian_c> sarà un server dati
<tonio> si ma il passo successivo sarà metterli in dominio configurare la posta e far gestire il tutto a lui
<jester-> cristian_c: se server di posta per esempio smisterà posta sui vari client
<cristian_c> tonio, quidni anche come mail server?
<cristian_c> *quindi
<jester-> se non fa una funzione specifica a che serve avere un server
<tonio> già
<cristian_c> server dati + server posta
<tonio> ma questo lo farò più avanti
<jester-> oppure ci metti dentro un sito web
<tonio> anche
<jester-> per condividere fra pc un server non centra
<tonio> ora vorrei solo imparare a condividere il secondo hdd collegato al server
<jester-> tonio: e 7 devi configurare samba
<tonio> nn c'è sul libro che ho comprato
<cristian_c> !samba | tonio
<ubot-it> tonio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> tonio, se vuoi farlo da riga di comando, studia
<jester-> montare la partizione sul server che in questo caso fa la funzione di un semplice client
<cristian_c> tonio, se vuoi farlo da gui, installa una grafica sul server
<cristian_c> bon
<jester-> intalla una grafica minima
<cristian_c> quoto
<cristian_c> tonio, scegli
<jester-> tonio: se non conosci bash e criteri base se non hai una grafica minima che ti aiuta nemmeno impari una cippa
<cristian_c> quoto
<jester-> tonio: installa openbox
<tonio> openbox cos'è
<jester-> grafica minimale
<tonio> voglio studiare imparare aggiornarmi
<tonio> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<tonio> solito comando apt-get install
<cristian_c> !ob
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ob'
<cristian_c> !openbox
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openbox'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tonio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Openbox
<jester-> sudo apt-get install openbox
<tonio> sto installando
<tonio> openbox Openbox-Message: Impossibile accedere al display specificato nella variabile DISPLAY.
<tonio> forse xke lo sto utilizzando da client
<tonio> in ssh
<ExPBoy> tonio, secondo me stai facendo un po di casino
<tonio> la mia paura è quella
<ExPBoy> tonio, io installerei la grafica e il pacchetto di configurazione di samba
<tonio> chiedo voi lumi
<ExPBoy> poi quando sei in grado togli la grafica e fai tutto via terminale
<tonio> samba è installato
<ExPBoy> oppure studiati i comandi di samba
<ExPBoy> se proprio non vuoi la grafica
<tonio> sto seguendo un libro sull aministrazione di sistema ubuntu server
<tonio> ed è stupendo
<tonio> spiegato passo passo
<ExPBoy> tonio, quindi meglio di così :P
<tonio> ma non disce come aggiungere un disco montarlo e condividerlo
<ExPBoy> lol
<tonio> ed e tutto in modalita testo
<cristian_c> tonio, ma parli dell'output di apt-get install?
<tonio> quindi ho configurato samba
<tonio> ho condiviso la stampante
<tonio> attaccata al server in usb e stampo dai client
<ExPBoy> tonio, nel file di configurazione di samba c'è il disco?
<ExPBoy> è un disco usb?
<tonio> ci ho provato ma quando accedo mi da errore xke sicuramente nn ho fatto tutti i passaggi
<tonio> nn c'è una guida ho dovuto cercare un pà qua e un po la
<cristian_c> tonio, ma parli dell'output di apt-get install?
<tonio> nono
<tonio> ho attaccato il disco aggiuntivo al server ho acceso eeeee
<tonio> io è da li che devo avere una prcedura chiara
<cristian_c> tonio, sei poco chiaro
<ExPBoy> infatti
<tonio> nn è che devo opssss vorrei
<cristian_c> 10:38:29 <tonio> openbox Openbox-Message: Impossibile accedere al display specificato nella variabile DISPLAY.
<tonio> provo aricercare su internet come montare un disco agggiuntivo
<tonio> e poi torno
<tonio> nn voglio farvi impazzire
<tonio> hihihi
<tonio> grazie a tutti x  il supporto
<tonio> anche qui  nn vedo come condividere un disco
<tonio> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/server/serverguide/it/ubuntu-1204-server.pdf
<ExPBoy> secondo me il problema è il samba congig
<ExPBoy> config
<tonio> se vuoi t pasto fdisk
<cristian_c> tonio, ti è stato dato un suggerimento, ma non collabori
<ExPBoy> no non serve
<tonio> openbox
<ExPBoy> guarda io verificherei smb.cfg
<ExPBoy> [Hd_Condiviso]
<ExPBoy>    path = /mnt/miohd
<ExPBoy>    available = yes
<ExPBoy>    browsable = yes
<ExPBoy>    guest = yes
<tonio> [disco] comment = disco path = /home/pconline/disco public = YES writable = YES
<ExPBoy> sorry
<tonio> queste sono le righe della condivisione del disco
<tonio> in smb.conf
<ExPBoy> tonio, controlla bene la path
<tonio> ecco stiamo arrivando al problema
<ExPBoy> strano sia in home
<tonio> come faccio cosa devo scrivere
<ExPBoy> verifica che il percorso sia esatto
<tonio> deve essere in dev
<ExPBoy> uhm
<tonio> come faccio a verificarlo
<ExPBoy> a me funziona solo se è in /mnt
<ExPBoy> tonio, scusa ma l'hai messo alla cazzo quel path o ....
<tonio> mi sa che l ho messo alla caxxo
<tonio> hihihi
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> ok allora prendi in giro
<tonio> nono
<tonio> giuro ho bisogno d aiuto
<ExPBoy> io per quello che posso l'ho fatto
<tonio> ci ho provato
<tonio> a montarlo ma nn ho capito dove devo vedere il path
<cristian_c> tonio, dillo che stai trollando
<cristian_c> tonio, non ascolti i suggerimenti, non rispondi alle domande, ecc...
<tonio> ragazzi ho veramente tanta stima di voi tutti
<tonio> e nn sono venuto a perdere tempo e fare il pirla
<tonio> tutto il contrario
<tonio> stavo seguendo expboy
<tonio> scusate se ho fatto intendere questo
<cristian_c> tonio, ultimo avvertimento, se vuoi fare di testa tua, fallo, se vuoi ascoltare allora ascolta
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ti aiuterà nessuno
<jester-> che fra l'altro è argomento OT
<tonio> cos'è argomento OT
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, facendo tutto in ubuntu, no, tipo installare openbox e il software per il desktop remoto, se  nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> !offtopic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'offtopic'
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: ma non facciamo corsi per server
<cristian_c> jester-, vero, infatti gui o niente
<cristian_c> o viene qui dopo aver studiato un minimo di bash
<jester-> o va un chat che è meglio
<cristian_c> quindi, è finito il tempo di scherzare
<tonio> ma ragazzi sto studiando
<cristian_c> tonio, bando alle ciance :)
<cristian_c> tonio, no
<jester-> va bè che non c'era nessuno che chiedeva assistenza
<tonio> vi ho detto che sto seguendo un libro sull amministrazionedi sistema server ubuntu
<cristian_c> tonio, ti è stato detto se non sai usare la riga di comando, usa la gui
<cristian_c> tonio, la questione è chiara, non dilunghiamoci a perder tempo
<jester-> tonio: ripeto: questo è un canale per assistenza su problemi del sistema non per corsi su non meglio precisati server
<tonio> ed ho installato openbox
<cristian_c> jester-, su questo sono d'accordo
<tonio> ma io non voglio un corso
<jester-> hai avuto tutte le indicazioni e link necessari quindi vedi di capirne le logiche
<tonio> okok
<cristian_c> tonio, quindi hai installato l'interfaccia grafica?
<tonio> si ho installato openbox
<jester-> tonio: per il resto che #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonio> ok jester
<cristian_c> !chat | tonio
<ubot-it> tonio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonio> ubuntu server è uguale a ubuntu
<tonio> o sbaglio
<cristian_c> tonio, di là
<cristian_c> se vuoi completare
<jester-> tonio: certo ma l'assistenza è su eventuali problemi del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> tonio, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonio> la risata nn era offensiva cristian_c
<tonio> come ho già detto stimo tutti voi
<tonio> e grazie x tutto il supporto datomi
<cristian_c> tonio, mah, sono dubbioso
<tonio> nn esserlo io e da un sacco di anni che vi frequento e voi mi avete fatto capire molte cose
<tonio> su ubuntu desktop
<tonio> è dal 97 che uso ubuntu
<ExPBoy> tonio, e non sai trovare il path di un disco?
<tonio> in bash mi sn incasinato
<ExPBoy> :) ok
<tonio> ho sempre usato la modalità grafica
<tonio> cmq ho trovato la soluzione
<tonio> non so se conoscete webmin
<tonio> non avevo assegnato il disco al percorso giusto
<cristian_c> tonio, peccato che nel '97 neanche esisteva ubuntu
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> va va
<mibofra> tra il 2005 e il 2006 è nata :P
<a7x> ti dovevi impegnare di più mibofra
<mibofra> a7x, per cosa XD ?
<a7x> tu non lo sai ma è esistita la versione -3.10
<a7x> rilasciata nell'ottobre 1997
<mibofra> lol
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> a7x, come la -12.04 del resto XD
<a7x> fatti due conti, è nata prima di te
<a7x> :P
<cristian_c> -,-
<mibofra> a7x, sisi XD
<mibofra> a7x, e pure di te
<a7x> può darsi.
<mibofra> comunque ricordo ...
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<a7x> mibofra, da motare il fatto che sei in ritardo di circa 4 minuti
<a7x> n*
<mibofra> a7x, motare sicuro
<mibofra> :P
<a7x> tardi.
<cristian_c> -,-
<Sampey> buon giorno, quali possono essere le cause che portano ad un errore di installazione da 13.04 a gnome? install completato comunque nonostante gli errori
<cristian_c> Sampey, non ho capito la roba di gnome
<Sampey> ciao cristian-c
<Sampey> ok ho aggiornato da 13.10 a gnome
<cristian_c> ?
<Sampey> e mentre aggiornavo mi ha dato due errori
<cristian_c> Sampey, che significa?
<cristian_c> gnome è un'interfaccia utente, diciamo
<Sampey> se mi ricordo bene il primo
<cristian_c> la 13.04 è una release di ubutnu
<cristian_c> mele con pere
<Sampey> errore aggiornamento ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> Sampey, cioè, stai dicendo che hai installato ubuntu con unity, e poi hai installato gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Sampey> no, avevo 12.04
<Sampey> ho aggirnato ieri notte a 12.10
<cristian_c> Sampey, ricomincia da capo
<Sampey> poi da 12.10 a 13.04
<cristian_c> che c'entra gnome?
<Sampey> che dopo che ho installato 13.04 ho deciso di avanzare a gnome derivate
<Sampey> sempre da aavanzamento ecc
<Sampey> per i primi due casi tutto ok..alla fine ho riavviato
<Sampey> e tutto ok
<cristian_c> Sampey, mi sembra strano
<Sampey> portando questa modifica invece mi ha dato problemi questa notte
<cristian_c> Sampey, l'avanzamento è verso una release, non verso un'altra versione
<Sampey> e stamani ho acceso il mio laptop e non mi parte
<cristian_c> Sampey, non hai le idee chiare
<Sampey> si ferma alla schemata ubuntu con i pallini arancioni e basta
<Sampey> ok ti dico che cosa vedo ora che ho riacceso il laptop
<cristian_c> Sampey, preferirei che mi spiegassi cos'hai fatto, che non l'ho capito
<Sampey> gnu grub versione 2.00-13 ubuntu3 e la possibilità di scegliere tra :Ubuntu . opzioni avanzate, memory test(memtest86+) e , memory test (memtest86+ serial console 115200)
<cristian_c> Sampey, ricomincia dall'inizio, altrimenti non se ne esce
<Sampey> ok
<Sampey> :D
<Sampey> il mio intento era di arrivare ad installare gnome al posto di ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> Sampey, quindi, ubuntu gnome 13.04?
<Sampey> si
<Sampey> ho avanzato a 12.10
<cristian_c> Sampey, ma non fai prima ad installare gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> Sampey, ti sai complicando la vita
<Sampey> mmm dal sito ufficiale dici?
<cristian_c> *stai
<cristian_c> Sampey, -,-
<cristian_c> no , dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> è una vita che c'è
<cristian_c> !info gnome-shell
<ubot-it> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 269 kB, installed size 932 kB
<cristian_c> Sampey, visto?
<Sampey> si vedo...
<cristian_c> sarà dalla 11.04 che c'è gnome-shell
<cristian_c> e anche prima
<cristian_c> boh, non ricordo
<Sampey> lol
<cristian_c> beh, comunque sulla 12.04 c'è di sicuro
<cristian_c> il passaggio a gnome 3 è avvenuto anni fa
<Sampey> nn riesco ad avviare il mio laptop cristian... ho premuto ubuntu dalla schermata ed ora è su una schermata ner con scritto il mio nome e log in
<Sampey> ??????
<cristian_c> Sampey, avrai pacioccato
<Sampey> madooooooo
<cristian_c> lol
<Sampey> ^^
<cristian_c> Sampey, hai aggiunto ppa o scaricato driver video?
<Sampey> nn sò ahaha sneti sono su menù di ripristino (stato filesystem:sola lettura)
<Sampey> se riparo i pacchetti danneggiati?
<Sampey> ho varie possibilità. resume. clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root e system-summary
<Sampey> che mi consigli?
<cristian_c> Sampey, shell di root
<cristian_c> Sampey, e poi controlli di non aver aggiunto ppa
<cristian_c> *verifichi
<Sampey> ok. vicino all'asterisco che dgt?
<Sampey> che codice inserisco per controllare se ho aggiunto ppa?
<Sampey> schermo nero con scritto in bianco "welcome to ubuntu 13.04 (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-23-generic x86_64) adesso che faccio vicino alla riga Utente@Utente-Inspiron-1564:$ ??
<Sampey> krabador ciao...alla fine ieri sera mi è saltata la linea e sto facendo il passaggio a gnome in questo momento, appena finisco di installare su chiavetta da unetbootin :D
<Sampey> proprio appena iniziato! lol
<davegarath> c'è modo di dire a nautilus di usare una key per aprire volumi criptati invce di chiederti la passphrase ?
<Sampey> l'operazione diI/O specificata su /device/harddisk1/DR1 non è stata completata prima della scadenza del periodo di time out... che cosa faccio riprovo?
<Sampey> a unet bootin intendo
<Sampey> ragazzi ho un problema di install da bios
<Sampey> sto cercando di installare ubuntu gnome 13.04 ma mi da problemi di installamento da Bios...come posso risolvere questo problema?
<fabbri> buongiorno
<fabbri> è possibile fare una domanda inerente a conky forecast?
<rusfus> buondi'
<rusfus> chi puo' aiutarmi?? da un po di tempo la mattina quando avvio la macchina mi compare questo errore http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/3953/avb3.jpg.
<rusfus> per farla partire mi tocca fare ALT+CTRL+Canc , si riavvia il tutto e poi parte. da cosa puo' dipendere??
<rusfus> ??
<akis24> ciao
<rusfus> nessuno??
<krabador> rusfus, non è un errore
<rusfus> ma la macchina non parte ammeno che non la riavvio
<rusfus> krabador sai mica da cosa possa dipendere??
<Shin3> \o
<zagor971> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<zagor971> C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano nell'installare ubuntu 13.04 64 bit in modalità uefi?
<Maste75> salve a tutti
<Maste75> avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<nex_necis> meglio simpatica che figa
<Maste75> qualcuno disponibile?
<akis24> sera
<cri> ciao
<anoncn_78> sera
<Guest94418> skype per ubnutu 13.04
<SaggioInterista> Ciao a tutti , ho 1 emmhhh problemino con Lubuntu 12.10 ... mi serve un software come fastonecaputer ma installabile con lubuntu ... qualcuno/a per favore puo' aiutarmi .... grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<SaggioInterista> non trovo comodo fotografare il video con il cellulare e poi passare la foto dal cellulare al pc ....
<SaggioInterista> non c'e' nessuno ..... :(
<SaggioInterista> c'e' nessuno ???
<SaggioInterista> posso pubblicare questa richiesta di aiuto con zero risposte su facebook vero :)
<SaggioInterista> ok suppongo che chi vedo in linea non è in questo momento davanti al pc
<SaggioInterista> Ciao Riccardone :)
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: Ciao!
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: ci conosciamo ?
<SaggioInterista> no... spero che te ne intendi piu' di me di linux lubuntu e che puoi aiutarmi rispetto al problemino che ho ... tutto qua
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: ok. vediamo ... spara :)
<SaggioInterista> Ciao a tutti , ho 1 emmhhh problemino con Lubuntu 12.10 ... mi serve un software come fastonecaputer ma installabile con lubuntu ... qualcuno/a per favore puo' aiutarmi .... grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<SaggioInterista> ecco ho copiato e incollato quanto ho chiesto prima
<SaggioInterista> ma non mi ha risposto nessuno .... bo' ...
<SaggioInterista> Ciao a tutti , ho 1 emmhhh problemino con Lubuntu 12.10 ... mi serve un software come fastonecaputer ma installabile con lubuntu ... qualcuno/a per favore puo' aiutarmi .... grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: mi sa che non esiste per Linux ...
<Riccardone> ho googlato un po'. ma niente ...
<SaggioInterista> :(
<SaggioInterista> con linux non si possono fare dei screan ....
<SaggioInterista> va be' ti ringrazio lo stesso Riccardone :)
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: come no ? Tasto Stamp ...
<SaggioInterista> ogni tanto ripeto la questione nella speranza che qualcuno che entra sa' risolvermi problema
<SaggioInterista> ni ... scusa ma non mi sono spiegato bene io
<SaggioInterista> mi serve anche e sopratutto quando la pagina supera la schermata ...
<SaggioInterista> copiare la pagina (( screen )) anche e sopratutto quando la pagina supera la schermata
<Riccardone> ma come fai ?
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: questo fastonecapture lo fa ?
<SaggioInterista> con fastonecaputer si puo'
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: ah ok ... allora non so cosa dirti ...
<SaggioInterista> si si ma funziona solo con windows :(
<SaggioInterista> uff :(
<SaggioInterista> be' amen vedo di arrangiarmi con il tasto stamp :(
<SaggioInterista> Ciao a tutti , ho 1 emmhhh problemino con Lubuntu 12.10 ... mi serve un software come fastonecaputer ma installabile con lubuntu ... qualcuno/a per favore puo' aiutarmi .... grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<SaggioInterista> specificatamente mi serve potere copiare la pagina (( screen)) anche e sopratutto quando la pagina supera la schermata come lunghezza
<SaggioInterista> cosa che il programma fastonecaputer fa' ma funziona solo con windows :( spero che ci sia un programma analogo per linux lubuntu 12.10
<milanese> ciao chat
<milanese> Ho una riga in un file che dice "VERSION = 1". Devo prendere il valore 1 e metterlo in un file. Pensavo a sed, il problema è che il valore 1 non è fisso, potrebbe essere 2 o 3 o 4 ecc....
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: provato gpe-screenshot ?
<SaggioInterista> posso provare :)
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: vedi un po' ... lo trovi nel Lubuntu software center
<SaggioInterista> ah :D ok allora se è nel lubuntu software center il problema è risolto yeahhhh ti ringrazio tanto Riccardone
<SaggioInterista> p.s. mi trovi come massimo pipitone edonistasociale su facebook xd
<SaggioInterista> ancora grazie Riccardone :) e Ciao :)
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: non ho account FB :)
<SaggioInterista> :(
<Riccardone> SaggioInterista: per così poco ...
<SaggioInterista> va be' grazie lo stesso , ciao , e buona continuazione di serata
<Andreone> ciao a tutti...ho deciso di installare ubuntu perchè sono stanco di usare windows... vorrei solo sapere tra le 3 versioni disponibili al download cosa cambia?
<milanese> Ho una riga in un file che dice "VERSION = 1". Devo prendere il valore 1 e metterlo in un file. Pensavo a sed, il problema è che il valore 1 non è fisso, potrebbe essere 2 o 3 o 4 ecc....Avete qualche suggerimento?
<enzotib> milanese, awk '$1 == "VERSION" { print $3 }'
<milanese> enzotib, ciao, ci provo subito, grazie per il tuo tempo.........non scappare......
<enzotib> ciao
<Andreone> vorrei solo sapere tra le 3 versioni disponibili al download cosa cambia?
<enzotib> Andreone, quali sarebbero?
<Andreone> ubuntu, ubuntu lts , ubuntu lts versione della comunità
<Riccardone> Andreone: scarica e installa LTS
<Riccardone> Andreone: per le differenze leggi http://reefbits.net/blog/differenze-tra-ubuntu-lts-e-non/
<Andreone> grazie mille riccardone
<yggdrasill> ciao
<yggdrasill> non so se questo è il posto giusto
<yggdrasill> ho problemi col wireless...sono un novellino di ubuntu
<yggdrasill> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<milanese> enzotib, è ok, visto che però deve andare in uno script come gli dico che il risultato deve impostare una variabile $VAR1?
<enzotib> milanese, VAR1="$(comando)"
<milanese> enzotib, peccato che mi piace la gnocca altrimenti ti bacerei tutto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<enzotib> puah!
<milanese> enzotib, a parte tutto grazie mille
<Andreone> scusate devo scaricare la lts normale o quella della comunità?
<enzotib> milanese, prego :)
<enzotib> Andreone, scarica pure la non LTS, che è più nuova
<enzotib> (secondo me)
<Andreone> scusa Enzo, riccardone mi ha detto di scaricare la LTS ... io mi fido di chiunque mi consigli qualcosa perchè è la prima volta che mi appresto ad usare ubuntu... quindi mi fido anche di te... leggendo cosi al volo le differenze ho letto che una è per chi non smanetta molto (LTS) e l'altra è per gli "sviluppatori"...dici che dovrei scaricare comunque la non LTS?
<enzotib> Andreone, sono buone entrambe, la LTS è più stabile ma più vecchia
<enzotib> io, come tanti altri uso l'ultima che è più nuova
<Andreone> senti forse sto per bestemmiare.... ma ti ripeto sono veramente alle prime armi... linux non ha bisogno di antivirus vero?
<enzotib> no
<Andreone> perfetto... un'ultima cosa.... la non - lts vuol dire che gode di supporto per 6 mesi...cosa vuol dire???
<enzotib> Andreone, mi pareva 9 mesi
<enzotib> comunque significa che per tot mesi hai aggiornamenti di sicurezza e di correzione bugs importanti, dopodiché basta, ma questo non significa che non puoi continuare a usarla
<Andreone> ho capito
<Andreone> enzotib, ti ringrazio molto
<enzotib> prego :)
<agogi> salve, dopo un aggiornamento di chrome, ed uno di sistema (non ricordo quale) non riesco più a vedere correttamente le immagini canvas sul alcune pagine web ne' con chrome ne' con firefox qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<anoncn_78> sera
<mmss4433> ciao
<red_> salve qualcuno può indicarmi una versione da installare su pendrive
<enzotib> red_, una pendrive è come un disco rigido, se c'è spazio sufficiente puoi installarci la versione che vuoi
<red_> si grazie, ma visto che esistono tante versioni di ubuntu volevo sapere se potevate indicarmene una in particolare per pendrive da 1gb grazie
<enzotib> red_, su 1GB ci puoi installare solo una live
<enzotib> (quindi non è una vera installazione)
<red_> permette l'accesso per il recupero dati?
<enzotib> direi di sì
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-26
<wellons> ciao a tutti, vi chiedo una mano con il wifi. Ho lubuntu 12.04 e ho fatto qualche casino perchè ogni volta che accendo il pc, prima del login, lubuntu configura il wifi (mettendoci 1-2 miuti) e poi quando parte mi segna il "network manager non in esecuzione". quindi devo dare sudo service network-manager start". cosa posso fare per ripristinarlo?
<akis24> giorno
<Sandokan> buon giorno, ho un problema, ho eseguito l'aggiornamento da 12.10 a 13.04, appena installato l'ho spento e lasciato li fino ad ora, acceso schermata iniziale tutto ok, e si blocca....fermo immagine, per 3 volte ho spento ma succede la stessa cosa! che cosa è successo?
<Sandokan> nessuna anima pia?
<akis24> Sandokan: prova ad avviare in recovery mode
<akis24> Sandokan: evidentemente qualcosa è andata male
<Sandokan> ciao akis24, e grazie per la risposta
<akis24> figurati..
<Sandokan> credo pure io, ma come posso andare in recovery facilmente?
<Sandokan> ho il laptop qui davanti
<akis24> Sandokan:  all'avvio da grub scegli la seconda voce relativa a ubuntu ..
<Sandokan> ok, nn si avvierà normalmente?ho capito di che schermata parli...proviamo...!
<Sandokan> nn riesco ad accedere a GRUB, definisco, schermata nera, scritta bianca GRUB e poi parte ubuntu normalmente...a piccolo particolare, ieri prima di aggiornare avevo installato una distro lubuntu che non partì mai ieri. può aver creato casini questa unstall della distro non funzionante?
<akis24> Sandokan:  certo che si
<Sandokan> azz
<akis24> Sandokan:  comunque conviene sempre installare da zero e non effettuare avanzamenti di versione  troppe differenze...
<Sandokan> dici? sarebbe meglio da sito ufficiale?
<Sandokan> ora è acceso da 5 m
<akis24> Sandokan: piuttosto che effettuare avanzamenti di versione  conviene installare direttamente la 13.04
<Sandokan> funziona, ma se apro credo si blocchi
<Sandokan> hai ragione, ho provato, e ho anche controllato la chiave kernel alcuni gg fa ma nn mi avanzva al 100% senza problemi e si bloccava
<Sandokan> provato gg fa
<akis24> Sandokan: reinstalla tutto e ti sbrighi prima
<Sandokan> ora funge, se togliessi questa distro?
<akis24> Sandokan:  quante ne hai ?
<Sandokan> una
<Sandokan> ma nn mi ricordo il codice unstall
<Sandokan> da terminal
<akis24> Sandokan: non puoi ormai ritornare indietro dopo avanzamento di versione
<Sandokan> a lo sai, al posto di ubuntu all'accensione c'è Lubuntu
<Sandokan> blu, invece di ubuntu
<akis24> Sandokan: troppo difficile capire che cosa è successo li il mio consiglio è reinstalla da zero la 13.04
<Sandokan> ok, se si bloccherà lo farò.
<Sandokan> per il momento procedo con post install
<cristian_c> Sandokan, che succede?
<Sandokan> per il momento è ok
<Sandokan> nn da problemi, chissà
<akis24> Sandokan: prova a parlare con cristian_c  lui è un esperto
<Sandokan> grazie infinite
<cristian_c> akis24, -,-
<cristian_c> io no esperto
<akis24> cristian_c: non ti nascondere ..
<cristian_c> -,-
<akis24> :)
<glpiana> ola
<cri> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nemesi> buon giorno sono un noob di Ubuntu avrei un problema da porvi
<jester-> nemesi: dica
<nemesi> ho una doppia partizione  linux-windows da quando ho reistallato windows  non mi fa più scegliere con quale os operare
<nemesi> e mi fa partire direttamente win
<cristian_c> nemesi, devi reinstallare grub
<jester-> nemesi: è normale, installando winz dopo linux sega grub e va ripristinato
<nemesi> come faccio a tornare sulla mia partizione linux??
<jester-> nemesi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nemesi> grazie gentilissimi come sempre ^^
<jester-> nemesi: grub è il bootloader
<tonio__> buongiorno a tutti
<tonio__> ho capito un po d piu
<nex_necis> beh è sempre una buona cosa
<jester-> cosa buona e giusta
<tonio__> allora ho aggiunto il disco da 500
<jester-> !chat | tonio__
<ubot-it> tonio__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonio__> sono andato su webmin
<jester-> !chat | tonio__
<ubot-it> tonio__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonio__> ora il disco e montato su dev /sdb1
<jester-> tonio__: sei duro di comprendonio?
<tonio__> come faccio ad andare in chat
<jester->  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sandokan> akis24 dopo vari tentativi sono riuscito ad aprire grub. ora? vedo opzioni avanzate per ubuntu. clicco li?
<Sandokan> per togliere questa distro ho trovato i  codici da terminale, ma come faccio ad inserirli se non riesco ad arrivarenemmen alla pagina iniziale di ubuntu 13.04?
<jester-> Sandokan: che devi fare
<Sandokan> ciao jester, ho aggiornato da 12.10 a 13.04 ma nn ho tolto la distro di lubuntu e non mi parte
<Sandokan> mi si blocca con la icina muse in caricamento
<Sandokan> icona*
<Sandokan> mouse*
<jester-> Sandokan: cioè hai due distro?
<Sandokan> mi diceva akis24 di toglierla da recovery mode su grub e nn mi si apriva nemmeno grub prima
<Sandokan> ora è partito e nn so che fare
<jester-> Sandokan: cioè hai due distro?
<Sandokan> si due, ma nn è mai partita nemmeno prima lubuntu
<jester-> e ne vuoi togliere una?
<jester-> una parte?
<Sandokan> esatto, perchè credo crei problemi all'avvio normale di ubuntu 13.04
<Sandokan> ho trovato i codici da questo pc ma il laptop nn mi parte proprio
<jester-> Sandokan: codici?
<Sandokan> da terminale
<jester-> per fare che
<Sandokan> ma se nn riesco a raggiungere terminale come faccio?
<jester-> la 13.04 parte o no
<Sandokan> ti posto su bin i codici asp
<jester-> Sandokan: trolli?
<Sandokan> ?
<jester-> Sandokan: se no nrispondi e vai per i cassi tuoi
<Sandokan> no, ieri quando ho installato lubuntu , l'ambiente desktop avevo pure i codici per unstall lubuntu-desktop
<Sandokan> io ho provato lxde
<Sandokan> e ,ripeto, non è mai partito, solo l'ambiente ubuntu12.10
<Sandokan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5800970/ questo codice è per unstall il DE E17, io voglio togliere il mio lxde.
<Sandokan> possibile che nemmeno parta mmmmmmmmm
<jester-> Sandokan: quelle stringhe non fanno nulla di nulla e i ppa sono veleno
<jester-> qundi reinstalla
<Sandokan> da bios? tutto proprio?
<Sandokan> con la chiavetta? ma dai...andava un secondo fa........
<jester-> Sandokan: hai sbagliato canale per trollare
<Sandokan> jester...trollare?
<Sandokan> guarda che ho questo problema seriamente
<Sandokan> nn mi parte ubuntu...sai aiutarmi? altrimenti chiedo ad altri....
<Sandokan> grazie del tuo aiuto!
<cristian_c> Sandokan, jester- ha ragione, i ppa sminchiano il sistema
<jester-> cristian_c: è n troll
<Sandokan> madò jester..... e quindi che mi consigli cristian?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, purgarli
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Sandokan
<ubot-it> Sandokan: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Sandokan> ok grazie! ci guardo subito
<Sandokan> da root posso farlo?
<Sandokan> non riesco ad aprirlo provo ad inserire apt-get install ppa-purge ma non riesco
<cristian_c> Sandokan, nella guida al link si usa sudo
<cristian_c> si vede chiaramente
<Sandokan> ok la tringa che ho dgt a te più sudo...
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sudo è già presente nei comandi, non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare
<Sandokan> niente, mi dice blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<cristian_c> Sandokan, quali comandi hai digitato?
<cristian_c> non è che hai roba aperta?
<Sandokan> non sono in grub, il codice è sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<cristian_c> io non sto parlando di grub
<Sandokan> scusa, non non ho nulla di aperto, sono in grub!
<cristian_c> Sandokan, ma della guida
<cristian_c> 11:34:22 <Sandokan> non sono in grub, il codice è sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<cristian_c> 11:34:37 <Sandokan> scusa, non non ho nulla di aperto, sono in grub!
<cristian_c> -
<cristian_c> O:O
<cristian_c> sei o non sei n grub?
<Sandokan> si
<cristian_c> avvia la sessione classica o quella di ripristino
<Sandokan> in questa pagina ho scritto : Ubuntu e sotto opzioni avanate ubuntu, se clikko su ubuntu avvia normalmente ma si blocca.
<cristian_c> pagina?
<Sandokan> schermata sorry
<cristian_c> Sandokan, non si capisce niente, posta una foto
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> !image | Sandokan
<ubot-it> Sandokan: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Sandokan> come posso, è un'altro pc da dove scrivo a te!
<Sandokan> ci provo, asp.
<Sandokan> http://imagebin.org/262547
<cristian_c> guardo
<Sandokan> ok, cerco di essere il più chiaro possibile...sono negato lo hai , anzi avete captio...
<Sandokan> ma voglio risolvere questo problema..
<cristian_c> vi è scritto Ubuntu?
<Sandokan> si
<cristian_c> Sandokan, e non puoi accedervi?
<Sandokan> se clikko parte ma si blocca.
<Sandokan> vuoi sapere a che punto si blocca?
<nex_necis> grub-mkconfig?
<nex_necis> da quella foto mi sa che manca la configurazione del grub
<cristian_c> Sandokan, non sapevo si usasse il mouse nel grub :D
<Sandokan> http://imagebin.org/262548 questo è il mio portatile in questo momento..bloccato da 3 minuti
<Sandokan> ahahah sclisa... premo invio...devo imparare sti termini
<Sandokan> scusa*
<cristian_c> Sandokan, io vedo il desktop
<Riccardone> il mouse nel grub ??? Eresia ...
<Sandokan> si ed è fermo... la freccia del mouse è in fase di caricamento come si vede, ma nn si smuove da li
<Sandokan> Riccardone, ho scritto clikko, invece di "premere" lapsus....ci sta dai :D
<Riccardone> Sandokan: ok. mi sono collegato da poco ...
<Sandokan> lol
<cristian_c> Sandokan, cosa accade se premi ctrl+alt+t?
<Sandokan> ho premuto, è apparso terminal per un brevissimo tempo ed è sparito
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sicuro di non averlo chiuso?
<Sandokan> ho premuto come mi hai detto, ripeto e sparisce cmq...che intendi per chiuso.....
<cristian_c> Sandokan, prova a riaprirlo
<Sandokan> ok
<Sandokan> nada
<cristian_c> Sandokan, ?
<Sandokan> niente, nn compare il terminal
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Sandokan, alt+f2
<Sandokan> provo
<Sandokan> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Sandokan, ctrl+alt+f1
<Sandokan> niente.
<Sandokan> asp
<Sandokan> è succeso aìcon il comando ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> -,-
<Sandokan> schermata nera con le scritte in bianco alcune righe con *
<cristian_c> lol
<Sandokan> sono stato chiaro cristian-c? spero
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sei loginato?
<Sandokan> si
<Sandokan> sul lato destro dello schermo ci sono degli ok su parentesi quadre rilevante?
<Riccardone> allora non sei loginato :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, lol
<cristian_c> Sandokan, foto
<Sandokan> cristian-c non sono loginato ... grazie riccardone!
<cristian_c> voglio vedere
<Sandokan> ok arriva la foto a secondi!
<Riccardone> Sandokan: sono passati minuti ...
<Sandokan> smart phone dei miei stivali.....
<cristian_c> Sandokan, e rimane così?
<Sandokan> in questo momento si
<cristian_c> Sandokan, torna indietro
<cristian_c> sessione di rirpristino
<cristian_c> *ripristino
<Sandokan> ok
<cristian_c> avrai pacioccato
<Sandokan> sicuro :)
<Sandokan> allora vado in modalità ripristino....
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sai uscire da tty?
<Riccardone> Sandokan: sudo shutdon -r now
<Riccardone> Sandokan: sudo shutdown -r now
<cristian_c> Riccardone, eh, ma non gli viene permesso di digitar ecomandi
<cristian_c> c'è un cursore che lam peggia
<Sandokan> si
<cristian_c> a meno che non possa scrivere
<Sandokan> c'è
<Sandokan> si è spento il laptop
<Sandokan> vuoi che vada in modalità di ripristino da grub?
<Sandokan> opzioni avanzate ubuntu... invio
<Sandokan> (modalità di ripristino) ... invio
<Sandokan> sono nel menù di rispirstino
<Riccardone> Sandokan: si
<Sandokan> bene
<cristian_c> Sandokan, shell di root
<Sandokan> fatto c'è root@utente-inspiron:il ricciolino e #
<Sandokan> e il cursore che lampeggia
<Sandokan> informazione, ho il cavo lan collegato, lo lascio li?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, ora puoi digitare comandi
<cristian_c> Sandokan, senz asudo
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sì, lascialo
<Sandokan> ok lo lascio. che comandi vuoi che dgt?
<Sandokan> sudo shot down che ha postato riccardone?
<Riccardone> no aspe
<Sandokan> si si aspetto
<Sandokan> pendo da voi!
<Riccardone> io digiterei 'startx', ma cristian_c è più potente di me :)
<Sandokan> ha i PX più alti ? lol
<Riccardone> sicuramente :)
<Sandokan> :D
<cristian_c> Riccardone, no
<cristian_c> non sono potente
<cristian_c> Riccardone, devi purgare i ppa
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Sandokan, devi purgare i ppa
<cristian_c> sbagliato :P
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Sandokan
<ubot-it> Sandokan: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Riccardone> Sandokan: i ppa ti 'sputtanano' tutto ...
<Sandokan> tranquillo :D ok, è il link di prima!
<thilan> Ciao
<thilan> Vorrei sapere se posso installare ubuntu come applicazione
<Riccardone> anche io mi sa che ho fatto qualche c***ta con la mia Lubuntu12-10 ... Adesso ripiallo tutto e metto la 13.04 si si
<Sandokan> riccardone, nn so che cosa siano, ma il mio obbiettivo sarà di eliminare questi benedetti ppa.
<Riccardone> thilan: ?? Come applicazione ? Ma Ubuntu è un SO ...
<thilan> nel senso che lo installo da windows
<Riccardone> eresia!
<Riccardone> thilan: fai una mcchina virtuale semmmai ...
<Riccardone> *semmai
<thilan> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<thilan> questo qui
<paolo_> Buongiorno a tutti qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.04 ho alcuni problemi..
<massy> paolo_ quali problemi?
<cristian_c> thilan, canonical sconsiglia di usare wubi
<cristian_c> thilan, è pieno di bug
<thilan> a ecco
<cristian_c> thilan, non è adatto per ntfs
<Riccardone> thilan: dai retta a cristian_c
<Sandokan> Cristian-c mi spiace ma nn ci capisco niente.... io e l'inglese..... nemmeno continuo la frase!
<cristian_c> thilan, fra poco lo tolgono pure
<cristian_c> Riccardone, lol
<thilan> quindi lo installo da chiavetta?
<cristian_c> thilan, provalo in live
<cristian_c> thilan, non devi installarlo subito per forza
<cristian_c> Sandokan, devi soltanto trovare i ppa e rimuoverli
<cristian_c> Sandokan, non è difficile
<cristian_c> Sandokan, se vuoi ripristinare il sistema
<paolo_> faccio partire il dvd che ho creato come primary boot, parte ok. mi si avviano anche i primi passi dell'installazione, ma dopo che metto la spunta su utilizza ubuntu all interno di windows e vado avanti...si chiudo tutto si riavvia il pc..
<thilan> posso usare ubuntu e windows contemporaneamente installandolo con chiavetta?
<Sandokan> capisco che per te non sia facile, io so come mettere un lavandino a che altezza e che norme ci sono, te? ahaha scusa era per farti capire che nn è cosi facile per me
<Sandokan> che per te sia facile*
<cristian_c> thilan, puoi installarlo come vuoi, il dual boot è possibile, sui nuovi pc con win 8 è più rognoso
<Riccardone> thilan: installi Ubuntu su chiavetta e fai partire il PC da chiavetta e usi Ubuntu, sennò usi windows ?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, capisco, ma devi spiegare meglio cosa non capisci
<Sandokan> mi hai chiesto di purgare questi ppa
<cristian_c> Sandokan, in tutte le cose è così
<cristian_c> Sandokan, prima li devi trovare
<cristian_c> 12:27:42 <ubot-it> Sandokan: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> Sandokan, qui è scritto
<cristian_c> Sandokan, installalo, prima di tutto
<paolo_> massy ci sei?
<Sandokan> per installare dovrei dgt apt-get install ppa-purge giusto?
<thilan> io vorrei vederli tutti e due quando avvio il pc e poi scegliere quale usare, dato che i miei vogliono solo xP
<Riccardone> Sandokan: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Riccardone> thilan: allora devi installare :) poi il bootloader ti farà scegliere ...
<Sandokan> Riccardone, ho provato a dgt ma mi da errore
<Riccardone> Sandokan: che errore ti da ?
<thilan> ok grazie :)
<cristian_c> Sandokan, apt-get install ppa-purge
<thilan> arrivederci
<cristian_c> Riccardone, è già in root
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ah ok ...
<Riccardone> cristian_c: memoria breve la mia ...
<Riccardone> Grande Giove ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, nulla di male, non potevi sapere ;)
<Sandokan> ho prvato come mi ha suggerito cristian... errore identico a quello di riccardone
<Sandokan> lo scrivo
<cristian_c> eh
<Riccardone> !paste | Sandokan
<ubot-it> Sandokan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sandokan> sono tre righe W: blocco disabilitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock SECONDA RIGA E: impossibile scrivere in /var/cacheapt TERZA RIGA E: l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto. FINE
<paolo_> Qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi x problema ad installare ubuntu 13.04?grazie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Sandokan> cristian, hai letto i messaggi di errore che mi da dgt apt-get install ppa-purge ?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, dgt?
<Sandokan> digitando in abbreviazione...
<akis24> paolo_: scaricati l'iso  la masterizzi e prima provi dalla live che tutto funzioni e poi .. installi  qui hai tutte le info che ti servono  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<cristian_c> Sandokan, prova con sudo
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Sandokan> ok
<paolo_> allora io ho masterizzato ubuntu per installarlo ,partono i primi passi dell'installazione e il pc mi si riavvia quando schiaccio avanti dopo aver messo la spunta su utilizza ubuntu all'interno di windows. ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04 64 bit . e io c'ho un intel i7 64bit. hp dv6. qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche dritta?
<Sandokan> stesso problema cristian_c
<cristian_c> paolo_, in live funza?
<paolo_> cristian non ne capisco tantissimo sopratutto in terminologia, cosa sarebbe in live?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, la connessione funza in shell di root?
<paolo_> riesco a visualizzare tutto il desktop di linux, ma l'installazione si blocca...
<cristian_c> paolo_, inserisci il cd e invece di scegliere installa, scegli Prova senza installare
<cristian_c> dal menù
<Sandokan> il cavo è sempre rimasto collegato.
<paolo_> si ho provato anche a fare prova
<paolo_> poi cosa dovrei farei?
<cristian_c> paolo_, puoi utilizzare il sistema senza installarlo nell'hard disk
<cristian_c> paolo_, lì funza il sistema?
<paolo_> si cosi funziona il sistema
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sì, ma funge?
<cristian_c> paolo_. ottimo
<Sandokan> dovrebbe ....
<cristian_c> paolo_, dove si blocca l'installazione?
<cristian_c> paolo_, che pc è?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, prova qualche ping o wget
<cristian_c> Sandokan, oppure vedi con ifocnfig -a
<paolo_> ho un notebook intel i7 .hp dv6
<Sandokan> ok
<cristian_c> Sandokan, oppure vedi con ifconfig -a
<paolo_> 64bit
<cristian_c> paolo_ ok
<cristian_c> paolo_, dove si blocca l'installazione?
<Sandokan> ho digitato ifconfig -a e mi riconosce eth0 eth2 e lo
<paolo_> l'nstallazione si blocca dopo che metto la spunta su "utilizza ubuntu all'interno di windows. schiaccio avanti e si fa tutto nero
<cristian_c> Sandokan, eh
<Sandokan> foto
<cristian_c> Sandokan, mmmm
<cristian_c> paolo_, non è che stai usando wubi?
<Sandokan> nn sò i termini meglio le foto ....nn riesco a spiegarti correttamente
<cristian_c> paolo_, hai fatto il boot da cd?
<cristian_c> *dvd
<paolo_> si ho fatto
<cristian_c> paolo_, allora hai sbagliato
<paolo_> ho provato anche con usb ma si blocca sempre a quel passaggio
<cristian_c> Sandokan, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> paolo_, appunto, evita wubi come la peste
<paolo_> wubi cosa sarebbe scusa la mia ignoranza...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> paolo_, hai fatto il boot da cd?
<cristian_c> *dvd
<paolo_> si da dvd
<cristian_c> paolo_, spiega cos'hai fatto
<paolo_> ho scaricato dal sito di ubuntu la versione 13.04 64 bit e l'ho messa su dvd, poi ho fatto partire come boot primario all'accensione del pc
<Sandokan> ho dgt quel codice lshw -C network .. dove c'e' scritto network c'è scritto disabled
<cristian_c> paolo_, e poi?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, dove?
<cristian_c> in che punto?
<paolo_> si avvia ubuntu, la versione prova funziona , mentre se clicco su installa ubuntu si blocca a quel passaggio
<paolo_> ora quando accendo il pc mi fa scegliere se voglio avviare windows 7 oppure ubuntu, ma se schiaccio su ubuntu non mi funziona, mi da un errore
<Sandokan> questo con il codice ifconfig -a
<Sandokan> http://imagebin.org/262552
<Sandokan> laprossima con il comando lshw -C network
<paolo_> devo provare con un altra versione di ubuntu?
<Sandokan> http://imagebin.org/262553
<paolo_> la 12.04?
<paolo_> quella che sto provando io è quella desktop...devo usare la server?
<paolo_> cosa faccio di sbagliato?
<cristian_c> paolo_, non ho capito ene quell'opzione
<cristian_c> paolo_, puoi postare una schermata?
<cristian_c> paolo_, la desktop va bene
<paolo_> la schermata che mi chiede di usare ubuntu all'interno di windows?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, è eth0, ma non è connesso
<cristian_c> paolo_, sì
<cristian_c> paolo_, ma non era la 13.04?
<paolo_> si è la 13.04 che sto installando
<Sandokan> e come lo connetto cristian_c
<cristian_c> 12:59:39 <paolo_> la 12.04?
<paolo_> xkè chiedevo se dovevo provare un altra versione
<paolo_> ma sto installando la 13.04
<paolo_> http://antofox.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/5.png
<cristian_c> Sandokan, dhclient eth0
<cristian_c> paolo_, è scritto a fianco, non all'interno
<cristian_c> lol
<paolo_> dopo questa opzione,  il display si fa nero...e chiacciando qualsiasi tasto si spegne
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> hai parlato di all'interno
<paolo_> vero! scusami.....
<cristian_c> lol
<paolo_> cmq dopo quella schermata non va piu
<cristian_c> paolo_, magari non hai più partizioni primarie
<Sandokan> 7etc7dhcp/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/samba: line 46: /etc/samba/dhcp.conf.new: Read-only: cannot stat '/etc/samba/dhcp.conf.new': no such file or directory
<cristian_c> paolo_, posta una schermata del partizionamento manuale
<Sandokan> mi da eusto messaggio dopo invio del comando
<cristian_c> Sandokan, samba?
<cristian_c> cosa c'entra samba?
<Sandokan> scusa al posto dei primi due 7 c'è /
<cristian_c> Sandokan, è samba che mi sconvolge
<Sandokan> gli piacerà ballare... scherzo..nn sò.. è cirillico per me
<cristian_c> Sandokan, ma che pc hai?
<Sandokan> è un laptop dell inspiron 1564
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sei sicuro di aver digitato il comando giusto?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, è come se tu avessi un ubuntu assai scombinato
<Sandokan> dhclient eth0
<cristian_c> Sandokan, prova con sudo
<cristian_c> sudo dhclient eth0
<Sandokan> stesso errore
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<Sandokan> hai letto la stringa di prima che ho scritto? ho saltato un pezzo
<paolo_> http://i41.tinypic.com/i23gr9.jpg
<paolo_> queste sono le mie partizioni
<Sandokan> dopo Read-only, continua con file system mv: e continua con quello che ho scritto prima cannot stat ecc ecc
<Sandokan> rilevante?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=368178
<cristian_c> Sandokan, qui consigliano di rifare le partizioni
<cristian_c> Sandokan, stessi problemi, evidente pacioccamento estremo
<cristian_c> Sandokan, salva i dati
<Sandokan> è vuoto il laptop...
<paolo_> cristian queste sono le mie partizioni http://oi41.tinypic.com/i23gr9.jpg
<cristian_c> paolo_, ok, hai già quattro partizioni primarie
<Sandokan> ho tutto in una unità esterna
<cristian_c> paolo_, non ne puoi crear euna quinta
<Sandokan> posso cancellare tutto
<cristian_c> paolo_, a meno che non ripartizioni
<cristian_c> windows te le occupa tutte e quattro
<cristian_c> Sandokan, ripartiziona
<cristian_c> Sandokan, non so come tu abbia fatto a compromettere il sistema
<cristian_c> ma occorre essere masochisti
<cristian_c> per farlo
<Sandokan> se è compromesso non so come sia potuto succedere
<Sandokan> ripartiziono....
<paolo_> quindi per questo motivo non mi fa scoppattare l unita c per creare un altra partizione? perchè se ne possono usare al massino 4?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, ho letto di ppa prima
<cristian_c> ma addiruttra questo, è mi sembra troppo per un ppa
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sì
<cristian_c> paolo_, sì
<cristian_c> paolo_, servono le estese
<cristian_c> paolo_, per averne più di 4
<cristian_c> !partizioni | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> paolo_, ogni estesa è una primaria, e ogni estesa può contenere quattro partizioni logiche
<cristian_c> paolo_, quadruplica il numero
<Sandokan> sto cercando su google come posso partizionare.... hai delle tips?
<paolo_> per ripartizionare c. perdo dati?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, guarda che c'è il wiki
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Sandokan
<ubot-it> Sandokan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> paolo_, dipende
<cristian_c> paolo_, c non esiste, nel senso che il tuo disco contiene quattro partizioni
<cristian_c> paoloda gparted queste cose le vedi se lo confronti con la schermata di prima
<paolo_> quindi per installare ubuntu partiziono con gparted le partizioni di windows e riprovo con l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, mi raccomdando, non scaricare driver video da siti e non aggiungere ppa in futuro
<cristian_c> tutto qua
<cristian_c> paolo_, attenzione
<cristian_c> paolo_, il problema è che hai troppe partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> paolo_, una la devi eliminare, ma non puoi farlo così
<Sandokan> ok, spero di nn farlo in futuro... anche se non so come l'ho aggiunto in passato
<cristian_c> paolo_, devi clonare la partizione o fare i dischi di ripristinare
<cristian_c> *ripristino
<cristian_c> Sandokan, seguendo le guide a caso su internet, è molto probabile
<cristian_c> Sandokan, che son oquelle che fannodanni
<pasqualino> ciao ho un piccolo problemi ... io ho una stampante multifunzione della samsung la scx-3400 che ha un installazione un pò complicata (tutte le altre stampanti inserisci la porta usb e funziona. Il problema che mi funziona sia lo scanner e se faccio stampa pagina di prova funziona .. ma se provo a stampare da un' immagine o un qualsiasi file non me lo stampa
<cristian_c> paolo_, io direi D o E
<cristian_c> paolo_, cioè recovery o hp-tools
<cristian_c> paolo_, vanno salvate
<pasqualino> hola cristian_c .. cmq quel vecchio problema sembra che si è risolto da solo
<cristian_c> o con dischi di ripristino
<paolo_> ho capito cristian
<cristian_c> paolo_, invece il boot loader è importantissimo
<cristian_c> cioè system
<paolo_> hp tool tolgo allora
<cristian_c> paolo_, e in c ovviamente c'è windows vero e proprio
<cristian_c> paolo_, dipende se ti serve
<cristian_c> paolo_, io farei una copia di hp-tools
<Sandokan> ma il problema è che ho voluto installare ieri 12.10 e tutto ok... poi volevo cambiare l'ambiente desktop e cercando ho voluto mettere LXDE e non è mai partito.... poi ho detto, vabbè ma aggiorniamo a 13.04 e da li i problemi
<cristian_c> paolo_, fai una copia della partizione
<cristian_c> paolo_, e la conservi
<paolo_> sono partizioni che non ho creato io quello è il fatto
<cristian_c> paolo_, poi la elimini e ci fai una estesa
<paolo_> faro cosi
<cristian_c> paolo_, certo, è il venditore che le crea
<cristian_c> paolo_, per impedire di installare altri sistemi
<cristian_c> :D
<paolo_> cristian ma per questo com'è la mia situazione attuale, quando faccio riduci volume con le partizione di windows mi dice che nn ho spazio x creare partizioni
<cristian_c> Sandokan, aggiornare non è sempre la soluzione migliore
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> paolo_, ti consiglio di fare così:
<cristian_c> paolo_, cloni la partizione hp-tools, cioè ne fai na copia
<paolo_> ok
<cristian_c> paolo_, una volta che sei sicuro di averlo fatto effettivamente, la elimini, magari da gparted
<cristian_c> paolo_, al suo posto ci fai una estesa
<cristian_c> paolo_, e comunque lo spazio è poco
<cristian_c> paolo_, quidni deframmenti windows
<cristian_c> paolo_ e poi usi lo strumenti di win per ridimensionare la partizione c
<cristian_c> quella di win
<cristian_c> quella da 450 GB
<cristian_c> paolo_, sposti le altre per fare spazio, magari con gparted da live
<Sandokan> da chiave usb se uso unetbootin va bene ?
<cristian_c> paolo_, e ti crei lo spazio sufficiente per ubuntu nell'estesa
<cristian_c> Sandokan, sì, tanto è un'installer anche l'usb, come il dvd
<cristian_c> *un
<pasqualino> nessuno può risolvere il problema con la stampante
<paolo_> cristian, attualmente quando ripartiziono c, non mi fa liberara piu di 700 mb, come mai?
<pasqualino> ?
<cristian_c> paolo_, lo strumento di win?
<paolo_> si
<cristian_c> paolo_, c'è uno strumento apposito su win7
<cristian_c> paolo_, magari deframmenta prima
<cristian_c> paolo_, 450 GB è troppo per win
<cristian_c> abbisogna di meno spazio
<cristian_c> paolo_, una volta che la estesa ha lo spazio sufficiente, crei tre partizioni logiche, una /, una swap e una /home, come da guida wiki
<cristian_c> paolo tutto chiaro?
<cristian_c> paolo_, attenzione, che se elimini le partizjoni sbagliate, son dolori
<cristian_c> per questo un backup è d'obbligo
<Sandokan> unet, distribuzione: Ubuntu e scelgo 12.10 live x64? il mio è 64 bt
<paolo_> cristian ho capito cosa devo eliminare
<cristian_c> Sandokan, come preferisci
<Sandokan> ok
<cristian_c> paolo_, fai un backup di hp tools
<cristian_c> e poi la elimini dal disco
<pasqualino> cristian_c sedotto e abbandonato
<Sandokan> consigli tuoi? ti siego, l'ambiente desktop di ubuntu nn mi piace tantissimo.
<cristian_c> paolo_, in questo modo ti libera una primaria per farci la estesa
<cristian_c> Sandokan, hai tanti de a disposizione
<Sandokan> provo Lubuntu 12.10_x64
<cristian_c> Sandokan, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> Sandokan, se hai il pc nuovo, Lubuntu è sprecato
<Sandokan> ustia....sono pochini si :D
<cristian_c> Sandokan, se hai il pc nuovo, meglio kde
<cristian_c> Sandokan, se è mezzo e mezzo, meglio xfce
<cristian_c> Sandokan, lxde è per pc vecchi
<cristian_c> pc che hanno solitamente xp
<cristian_c> pasqualino, ?
<pasqualino> ciao ho un piccolo problemi ... io ho una stampante multifunzione della samsung la scx-3400 che ha un installazione un pò complicata (tutte le altre stampanti inserisci la porta usb e funziona. Il problema che mi funziona sia lo scanner e se faccio stampa pagina di prova funziona .. ma se provo a stampare da un' immagine o un qualsiasi file non me lo stampa
<cristian_c> pasqualino, oggi abbiamo trovato una tabella con le stampati samsung
<cristian_c> con il supporto da parte dei driver unificati
<Sandokan> è del 2007 direi scarso, ma ha 500 gb di memoria e va molto bene... fino ad oggi certo, prima avevo la lts 12.04 da un'anno è perfetta
<pasqualino> ma se io vado nel pannello di controllo la stampante stampa quella di prova
<pasqualino> e scannerizza
<pasqualino> solo che non comunica con i programmi
<pasqualino> sandokan ... hai mai pensato a Lubuntu
<cristian_c> Sandokan, 500 Gb di ram? Complimenti! :P
<cristian_c> Sandokan, meglio della nasa
<cristian_c> :P
<Sandokan> ahahaha no di memoria
<Sandokan> di ram nn saprei
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Sandokan, devi saperlo
<Sandokan> pasqualino, la sto installando or ora nella chiavetta
<Sandokan> 8 gb
<cristian_c> pasqualino, quali programmi?
<paolo_> cristian, guarda ora quando riduco c quanto mi dice che ho disponibile http://oi40.tinypic.com/25hlhe1.jpg
<cristian_c> Sandokan, dicevo sul disco
<cristian_c> Sandokan, e non stai installando su chiavetta
<cristian_c> Sandokan, stai creando la live
<Sandokan> grazie per avermi corretto...pasqualino sto installando la live
<pasqualino> cristian_c tutti ... dovevo stampare una foto fatta con gimp e non me la stampava .. ho provato a stamparla con anteprima immagini, l'ho messa in open office
<cristian_c> paolo_, non capisco, ma di quanto hai provato a ridurre?
<cristian_c> paolo_, se avevi 750 e hai provato a ridurre di 749, ti restano un GB
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *resta
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Sandokan, la live è un disco di installazione , come il cd :)
<cristian_c> pasqualino, i testi li stampa?
<Sandokan> ok :D
<paolo_> il fatto è che mi da solo 749 MB disponibili da ridurre su 450 GB
<cristian_c> Sandokan, su un pc del 2007 lubuntu o xubuntu
<cristian_c> così, a occhio
<pasqualino> cristian_c se da programmino della stampante metto stampa pagina di prova stampa .. non si interfaccia con i programmi ... tutti
<cristian_c> paolo_, lol, MB
<cristian_c> paolo_, mi era sfuggito :'p
<cristian_c> *P
<Sandokan> lubuntu
<cristian_c> pasqualino, da gedit stampa?
<cristian_c> Sandokan, va bene
<cristian_c> Sandokan, al limite , la provi prima in live
<paolo_> cristian, me ne capita una dietro l'altra!! :D
<cristian_c> paolo_, hai già deframmentato
<cristian_c> ?
<Sandokan> almeno questa :D si provero in live...ho letto prima con quel ragazzo...basta che da bios premo prova senza installare...giusto?
<pasqualino> per gedit intendi il l'editor di testo normale ? o tramite terminale? cristian_c
<paolo_> cristian,sto aspettando che finisce la deframmentazione
<cristian_c> paolo_, eh, allora non puoi ridurre, se non deframmenti
<cristian_c> Sandokan, esatto
<cristian_c> pasqualino, la prima che hai detto
<pasqualino> mi leggete
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pasqualino, la prima che hai detto
<Sandokan> looooooool
<pasqualino> mi leggete
<pasqualino> mi sa di no
<cristian_c> lol
<pasqualino> rieccomi allora con l'editor la cosa è andata
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> openufficio stampa i doc?
<pasqualino> Prima ci ho provato .. ora riprovo
<cristian_c> lol
<pasqualino> cristian_c no non funziona
<cristian_c> pasqualino, può essere un problema di openoffice
<cristian_c> pasqualino, prova con abiword
<pasqualino> e di gimp e di anteprima di immagini
<Sandokan> Cristian_c chiudo e se ci sono problemi spero di trovarti qui... è stata dura, ma almeno ci abbiamo provato! spero di risolvere il problema installando lubuntu :D
<Sandokan> grazie e buon pranzo!
<pasqualino> io devo stampare un avviso :-)
<pasqualino> che è un immagine :-)
<Sandokan> akis24 mi aveva fatto girare prima! fortuna te ! ciao
<cristian_c> Sandokan, io non ci sono
<cristian_c> pasqualino, eh, ma è per capire
<cristian_c> pasqualino, prova a stampare l'immagine con shotwell o simili
<Sandokan> spero di trovare qualcuno con la stessa pazienza tua allora....ciao
<cristian_c> lol, ciao
<pasqualino> cristian_c fatto .. l'ho anche convertito in pdf ...
<pasqualino> deve essere un problema di permessi
<cristian_c> pasqualino, con evince stampi?
<cristian_c> pasqualino, può essere
<cristian_c> quindi non della stampante in se
<cristian_c> *sè
<pasqualino> cristian_c perchè non mi esce la notifica ... che la pagina va in stampa
<cristian_c> pasqualino, boh, comunque, io devo uscire
<pasqualino> cristian_c ok grazie
<paolo_> cristian, ho deframmentato, fatto il backup di hp_tool, vado a ridurre il volume in c e mi da sempre disponibile 749 MB
<paolo_> ah dimenticavo..ho anche eliminato la partizione di hp_tool
<massy> eliminato? così non puoi piu riprendere l'immagine di sistema
<ExPBoy> paolo_, da quanto tempo hai quel pc?
<paolo_> 2 anni
<ExPBoy> ok allora non sei più in garanzia
<paolo_> no
<paolo_> Expboy non riesco a recuparare spazio dalla partizione di windows
<ExPBoy> paolo_, gparted che dice?
<paolo_> expboy, gparted non l'ho provato
<paolo_> perchè non l'ho mai usato e ho paura di fare qualche danno
<paolo_> massy perchè?
<massy> ah okay allora scaduta garanzia, hai fatot bene
<massy> nn sapevo oppure nn loetto
<massy> sorry
<paolo_> c'ho ancora un altra partizione con recovery
<paolo_> non riesco a creare una partizione x ubuntu
<paolo_> ne avevo 4
<paolo_> ne ho eliminata una
<paolo_> ho deframmentato
<paolo_> ma poi non riesco a crearne un altra xkè ho poco spazio x ubuntu
<paolo_> ma non riesco a prendere spazio dalla partizione di c, che è la partizione di boot di windows
<pasqualino> ciao ho un piccolo problemi ... io ho una stampante multifunzione della samsung la scx-3400 che ha un installazione un pò complicata (tutte le altre stampanti inserisci la porta usb e funziona. Il problema che mi funziona sia lo scanner e se faccio stampa pagina di prova funziona .. ma se provo a stampare da un' immagine o un qualsiasi file non me lo stampa. Mi stampa su gedit ... ma non su altri programmi tipo gimp, evince, o
<akis24> ciao
<juve791k5b3d5> salve
<juve791k5b3d5> c'è qualcuno che può darmi un aiuto?
<juve791k5b3d5> o che mi può indirizzare pe un aiuto?
<juve791k5b3d5> grazie in anticipo
<akis24> !qualcuno | juve791k5b3d5
<ubot-it> juve791k5b3d5: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<juve791k5b3d5> da giorni sto provando ad utilizzare nmap, ma con scarsi risultati...ci capisco poco e niente!
<juve791k5b3d5> dove posso trovare qualche guida (possibilmente in italiano)?
<akis24> juve791k5b3d5: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu ... per altri argomenti /j #ubuntu-it-chat e comunque su google devi cercare
<juve791k5b3d5> io utilizzo ubuntu 13.04...
<akis24> nmap è altra cosa juve791k5b3d5  ....
<juve791k5b3d5> mi sembrava più efficace chiedere delucidazioni a voi
<juve791k5b3d5> ok
<akis24> juve791k5b3d5: http://nmap.org/man/it/
<juve791k5b3d5> grazie lo stesso per la pazienza  e per aver risposto
<akis24> di nulla
<lelebart_> Salve a tutti, ho installato lubuntu 13.04 su un asus l300d 2500+, installazione tramite alternate perché la live non si caricava ed ora forse ho capito perché: scheda video sis. Dovrei essere uno di quei pochi sfigati che sovvrono del bug 1066464. Vedo che al commento 13 ché una patch. Come posso tentare di fare lo stesso? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1066464
<lelebart_> *soffrono
<akis24> lelebart:  la soluzione li credo sia creare un file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf e incollare il contenuto come descritto sopra
<Sanokan> ciao ragazzi, come abilito wifi da terminale?
<Sanokan> accenderla intendo.. on /off
<Sanokan> il tasto non risponde.....
<akis24> Sanokan:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/
<Sanokan> controllo
<lelebart> akis24 non ho proprio letto il principio. mi ero fissato sulla patch. ora provo! eheh, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Sanokan> vale anche per lubuntu si?
<akis24> Sanokan:  per tutti i sistemi ubuntu ovvio
<Sanokan> non riesco a accendere sto benedetto wifi...vo solo in lan!
<akis24> Sanokan:  ma è riconosciuta la scheda wifi ? hai installato driver ?
<Sanokan> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Sanokan> installato correttamente
<giane> ciao a tutti
<giane> ho appena creato un nuovo utente
<Sanokan> non riesco a spuntare "abilita rete senza fili da menu in basso a destra (lubuntu)
<giane> ora ho una partizione alla quale devo accedere come faccio a dargli i permessi basta che gli do quelli di lettura?
<Sanokan> ho dato anche sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<akis24> Sanokan: lspci e posta il risultato
<akis24> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sanokan> mi da wlan0:ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: nessun device corrisponde
<Sanokan> ok
<Sandokan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801553/
<akis24> Sandokan: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) questa è la wifi
<Sandokan> si avevo gia individuato la sigla per esteso da terminale...
<nex_necis> giane: hai varie scelte, puoi creare un gruppo, aprire la lettura a tutti...
<akis24> Sandokan: hai provato da driver aggiuntivi a vedere se trova i driver per il wifi ?
<giane> nex_necis ho solo bisogno che l'utente zabbix veda il risultato di df -h secondo te basta un sudo chmod u+r /var/lib/pgsql/data ?
<lelebart> akis24, niente, in quel modo non va.
<Sandokan> no, su ubuntu 12.04 sapevo dove trovare "driver aggiuntivi" ma qui ancora nn l'ho trovato
<giane> altrimenti mi puoi dare due dritte su come fare? tra l'altro un gruppo ci sia già
<akis24> lelebart:  neanche la ptach sembra essere affidabile... come scritto li
<akis24> patch*
<giane> in quanto ho dato un groupadd
<nex_necis> giane: df -h cosa?
<nex_necis> giane: il comando generico dovrebbe ben poterlo usare e vedere l'output
<giane> nex_necis non so se conosci zabbix è un sistema di monitoring dei server e viene eseguito da un utente zabbix che appartiene al gruppo zabbix
<akis24> Sandokan: Basta andare su Ubuntu Control Center / Impostazioni di Sistema e poi in Sorgenti Software da li accedere alla sezione Driver Aggiuntivi
<nex_necis> no, uso nagios
<giane> in realtà no in quanto se io do il df -h come utente zabbix mi dice "Permesso negato"
<giane> è più o meno la stessa cosa forse un po piiù facile da installare e configurare ma poi se ci devi mettere le mani smadonni
<akis24> Sandokan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom  e qui trovi come fare per broadcom oppure aspetta se qualcuno ti risponde
<Sandokan> ok ci provo subito!
<Sandokan> ho trovato lubuntu software center.... sto facendo l'install dei pacchetti
<akis24> Sandokan: bene
<Sandokan> anche se e' in inglese l'icona ' simile
<Sandokan> adesso aspetto che finisce di installare e riavvio tutto!
<giane> nex_necis mi sai dire qual'è il comando esatto per assegnare i permessi di lettura al gruppo zabbix della cartella /var/lib/pgsql/data che appartiene all'utente postgres? ho qualche problema nel farlo
<nex_necis> giane: o metti zabbiz e postgres nello stesso gruppo e dai i permessi al gruppo o modifichi i permessi in modo che tutti possano accedere a quella cartella (consiglio la prima opzione)
<lelebart> akis24, nada. io dovrei montare una m650,quindi dovrebbe andare.. how to patch?
<nex_necis> giane: per eseguire la seconda se la cartella appartiene al gruppo postgres ti absterà digitare "sudo adduser zabbix postgres"
<giane> nex_necis, non è mica la prima? cosi non aggiungo zabbix al gruppo postgres? e quindi li metto nello stesso gruppo?
<giane> scusa ma con i permessi sono negato
<nex_necis> giane: si, la prima :P
<giane> ok grazie mille
<nex_necis> è passata la tipa della direzione e mi son distratto :P
<giane> sempre così ai piani alti le gnocche e noi negli scantinati... almeno per me XD
<akis24> lelebart: ne dubito a occhio si legge che la patch funzionava su quel tipo di macchina agli altri dava problemi lo stesso
<nex_necis> giane: no, ho ho la control room di fronte alla direzione devo dire
<lelebart> akis24,  provo così.... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4350613
<giane> nex_necis: beato te... cmq una domanda ma se io ldo quel comando poi l'utente zabbix appartiene sia al grupo postgres che a zabbix o solo a postgres?
<nex_necis> giane: un utente può appartenere a tutti i gruppi che vuoi, ma se vuoi fare una prova loggati come utente zabbiz (su zabbix) e dai il comando "groups" e vedrai a quali appartiene
<magics> ciao
<magics> chi mi aaiuta mi è scomparso windows 8 dal grub
<magics> deguo la guida del sito ma noon va'
<magics> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<giane> nex_necis questo problema mi prende per i fondelli ho aggiunto al gruppo postgres l'utente zabbix ma se da zabbix do df -h mi da ancora permesso negato
<magics> http://pastebin.com/UkG08pdR
<magics> enzotib:
<magics> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<antonio_89> salve, volevo farvi una domanda; ho deciso di installare ubuntu e ho intenzione di lasciare anche winows, almeno per ora. la domanda è questa: lasciando windows posso evitare di copiare i dati del pc su un supporto esterno senza rischiare di perderli dopo l'installazione di ubuntu? grazie :)
<giane> antonino_89, in teoria no ma a meno che tu nn installi ubuntu come applicazione o su un disco separato ancora da usare io ti consiglio di salvarli in quanto di solito lo installi nello stesso disco di windows
<antonio_89> grazie mille:)
<nex_necis> giane: hai aperto la cartella al gruppo con "chmod ug+rwx nomecartella"?
<zanzara> ciao,ho una webcam che non vuol sapere di andare con skype, con cheese funziona
<zanzara> qualcuno mi può aiutare a configurarla??
<]L[iNu]X[> Nasera!
<Guest24829> ciao a tutti
<Guest24829> sto utilizzendo NTM per monitorare il traffico internet ma sembra non funzionare. Non rivela nessun avanzamento nè di tempo nè di traffico dati
<giane> nex_necis per oggi non ce l'ho fatta e ho risciato di sputtanare il db per ben 2 volte XD domani ci riprovo e spero sia la volta buona
<giane> ciao
<pasqualino> scusatemi rieccomi
<pasqualino> ciao ho un piccolo problemi ... io ho una stampante multifunzione della samsung la scx-3400 che ha un installazione un pò complicata (tutte le altre stampanti inserisci la porta usb e funziona. Il problema che mi funziona sia lo scanner e se faccio stampa pagina di prova funziona .. ma se provo a stampare da un' immagine o un qualsiasi file non me lo stampa. Mi stampa su gedit ... ma non su altri programmi tipo gimp, evince, o
<magics> ciao sono con la live di kubuntu, chi mi aiuta a ripristinare il grub, mi e scomparso kubuntu e wuindows 8
<magics> ho seguito la guida della comunica ma lacuni comandi me li da errati
<magics> comunita*
<magics> http://pastebin.com/G1ZhtLTJ
<magics> le varie partizioni
<magics> jester-:  enzotib
<magics> ubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<jester-> magics: hai chrottato la partizione giusta?
<magics> jester-:
<magics> ho seguito la guida
<magics> ma non mi funziona nulla
<magics> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> magics: in che partizone ha ubuntu
<magics> http://pastebin.com/G1ZhtLTJ
<magics> dev/sda5      1646323712  1654321151     3998720   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda6      1654323200  1953523711   149600256   83  Linux
<pasqualino> jester- :-) ciao come và?
<jester-> magics: ti ho chiesto su quyale partizione hai ubuntu
<jester-> magics: sda6?
<magics> si
<magics> come da quida po ad esempio lancio : kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<jester-> magics: la live è degli stessi bit del sistema installato?
<magics> 64 bit si
<jester-> magics: e la live è 64bit?
<magics> si
<jester-> riavvia la live va
<magics> quella stessa che ho installato
<magics> ma è la stessa
<jester-> sicuro che sia sda6?
<magics> ti rifaccio ill pastebin asp
<jester-> magics: a comanda ripsondi
<jester-> rispondi
<jester-> o non ci capiamo
<magics> dimmi
<magics> http://pastebin.com/VsehpqwQ
<jester-> sicuro che sia in sda6? hai boot separata?
<magics> in un altra partizione ce windows 8
<magics> scomparso
<magics> il bott e su sda e windows 8 su sda1
<jester-> magics: riavvia la live che si resetta il tutto
<anoncn_78> sera
<magics> ok
<magics> ciao
<magics> jester-:  eccomi
<magics> dimmi passo passo che devo fare non funziona nulla
<magics> win 8 e kubuntu spariti
<pasqualino> uff cado in continuazione
<pasqualino> jester- hai letto il mio nuovo problema
<jester-> magics: aèri terminale copia incolla le stringhe che ti passo
<magics> ok
<jester-> pasqualino: no
<pasqualino>  io ho una stampante multifunzione della samsung la scx-3400 che ha un installazione un pò complicata (tutte le altre stampanti inserisci la porta usb e funziona. Il problema che mi funziona sia lo scanner e se faccio stampa pagina di prova funziona .. ma se provo a stampare da un' immagine o un qualsiasi file non me lo stampa. Mi stampa su gedit ... ma non su altri programmi tipo gimp, evince, open office , firefox ecc ecc
<jester-> magics: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/
<magics> fatto
<jester-> magics: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<magics> ok
<jester-> magics: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<magics> ok
<jester-> magics: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> magics: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<magics> ok
<magics> tutto bene
<jester-> magics: grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> pasqualino: dovrebbe essere problema di driver
<magics> fatto ok
<jester-> magics: update-grub
<magics> bene ma windows 8 non è apparso pero'
<jester-> magics: li vedi i didtemi che trova
<jester-> magics: se non è apparso mi sa che lo hai segato
<magics> haha doevavmo montare la partsione di windows 8?
<jester-> no
<magics> e su sda1 lui
<jester-> non ha trovato nessun loader winz?
<magics> e selo voglio aggiungere il windows 8 prima c era
<magics> e funzionava
<jester-> magics: in seguito a cosa è  sparito
<magics> con un programma per grub
<jester-> quele
<jester-> quale
<magics> grub customizer disitallato pero'
<jester-> se il programma ha segato i file di avvio di wonz non lo trova
<jester-> magics: quindi devi ripristinare da cd winz
<jester-> magics: comunque prova a riavviare
<magics> se lancio sudo fdisk -l pero ce'
<pasqualino> jester- ... però non capisco come mai  lo fa solo con determinati programmi
<magics> possiao  aggiungerlo di qui
<pasqualino> io ho installati quelli del sito originale
<jester-> magics: ma se nella partizione non ci sono piu i file di avvio c'è per niente
<pasqualino> jester- quindi che si può fare
<magics> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      718847      358400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT                                         /dev/sda2          718848   983042047   491161600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       983042048  1646321663   331639808    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda4      1646323710  1953523711   153600001    5  Esteso
<jester-> magics: riavvia
<magics> ok e ritorno ok
<jester-> chealmeno ubuntu parte
<jester-> magics: devi fare il boot dal primo hd
<magics> eccomi kubuntu risuscitatto jester-  grazie
<magics> vediamo se possiamo aggiungere windows 8 scomaprso
<anoncn_78> jester-     è un faro qui!!!
<jester-> magics: mi sa che il cazzillo ha segato i file a winz
<magics> dai lo so che tu lo puoi aggiungere
<jester-> magics: ridai sudo update-grub
<magics> ok
<magics> npn lo trova,
<magics> ma so che esiste la procedura per aggiungerlo che non ci riesco
<jester-> magics: il customizer ha segato i file di bbot a winz li devi ripristinare da cd winz
<pasqualino> jester- come li cambio i driver
<jester-> magics:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978611
<magics> http://pastebin.com/2eCbJB81
<jester-> pasqualino: disinstalli e rinstalli la stampante
<magics> capito una volta mi successe che e sparito ma grazie a uno di voi lo abbiamo aggiunto al grub si wkubuntu
<pasqualino> già fatto ... ma questa stampante della samsung è molto particolare .. è una rogna
<jester-> magics: se non ci sono i file di boot è impossibile
<jester-> magics: e un'altra volta stai alla larga dalle cazzate
<magics> ok
<magics> vuoi vedereil file sudo fdisk -l?
<jester-> magics: madu  se update-grub non lo vede significa che non ci sono piu i file di boot in winz
<magics> http://pastebin.com/7bQ9FsWz
<magics> capito ma qui leggo la sezione di boot
<jester-> magics: centra nulla
<jester-> magics: è come se il linux non ci fossero le image del kernel
<magics> ah ok
<jester-> il flag di boot + altra cosa
<magics> metto il cd di win 8 ok e rirpistino da li ok  adopo
<magics> ciao
<milanese> enzotib, buonasera, tutto bene? mi dai ancora una dritta per il mio script?
<milanese> enzotib, ho intuito che sei pratico dell'argomento
<milanese> oh....non c'è....posto il problema....
<milanese> lo script deve scaricare un file quindi wget http://XXXXXX.X,
<milanese> se il file viene scaricato deve compiere un azione (pensavo con if)
<milanese> se il file non viene scaricato deve compierne un altra (pensavo con else) e terminare lo script...
<milanese> non riesco a capire come fare a controllare se il file è scaricato oppure no. Qualche dritta?
<milanese> Sto cercando di fare un script. Lo script deve scaricare un file quindi wget http://XXXXXX.X,
<milanese> se il file viene scaricato deve compiere un azione (pensavo con if).
<milanese> Se il file non viene scaricato deve compierne un altra (pensavo con else) e terminare lo script(fi)...
<milanese> Non riesco a capire come fare a controllare se il file è scaricato oppure no. Qualche dritta?
<vlt> mibofra: wget && { azione; }
<vlt> milanese: ^
<lelebart> ciao, ho appena installato lubuntu 13.04. come ottenere flash?
<jester-> lelebart: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<lelebart> ok, installato. ma non va. chromium né firefox (pc troppo vecchio?)
<jester-> lelebart: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> cosa ripsonde
<jester-> !paste | lelebart
<ubot-it> lelebart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lelebart> risponde una riga :P mo' lo rido che a memoria son messo male
<lelebart> *ri-dò
<jester-> usa copia incolla e il pastebin
<vlt> lelebart: Forse hai ragione. Se il pc (o cpu) non sa SSEE2 flash non funziona.
<jester-> !paste | lelebart
<ubot-it> lelebart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> vlt: vediamo se c'è gnash
<jester-> poi vediamo sse2 cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<lelebart> c'è l'ultima di flash, niente gnash. mo' pasto
<jester-> lelebart: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<felice> sera
<felice> vorrei aprire un file . rar ma il gestore archi non riesce potete aiutarmi, grazie
<jester-> felice: installa unrar
<jester-> lelebart: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2  che dice
<felice> ciao jester ok ci provo, grazie
<lelebart> (aaa non posso dare ctrl v da xterm! aaa aaaa!) paste.ubuntu.com/5902292
<lelebart> *5802292
<lelebart> aw
<jester-> lelebart: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2  che dice
<lelebart> nulla
<jester-> lelebart: pc vecio
<lelebart> (è un athlon xp 1.8)
<jester-> lelebart: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<lelebart> grazie jester- . tenterò così
<lelebart> :)
<vlt> lelebart: di niente ;-)
<massy> sera
<magics> seraa
<magics> jester-:  ci sei
<magics> ho sistemato il boot col cd di windows 8, adesso ho due bott uno di wndows euno il grub
<magics> nel boot di win8 ce win8  + kub, pi sleziono kubuntu e mi si pare il grub
<magics> se io voglio solo il grub com eprima con windows 8  senza boot loader di windows?
<mibofra> oi gente
<mibofra> chi chiama?
<lelebart> vlt: yeppa
<lelebart> va un poco a scatti ma va. alla grande. devo ricominciare a cercare nel forum prima di venire in chat. grazie mille!
<lelebart> bomba. ora i tasti speciali, ma priva provo a riavviare senza acpi=off e compagina.
<magics> come poso agiungere windows 8 al grub di kubuntu
<magics> enzotib:
<AlbertoP81> continuo ad avere errori con i driver nvidia... qualcuno di voi ha riavvii continui quando lancia scribus? Grazie
<AlbertoP81> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<AlbertoP81> continuo ad avere errori con i driver nvidia... qualcuno di voi ha riavvii continui quando lancia scribus? Grazie
<AlbertoP81> !driver nouveau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'driver nouveau'
<AlbertoP81> !nouveau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nouveau'
<AlbertoP81> continuo ad avere errori con i driver nvidia... qualcuno di voi ha riavvii continui quando lancia scribus? Grazie
<skt_> ciao
<skt_> c'è qualcuno?
<AlbertoP81> rimettere i driver nouveau è possibile?
<Lemon> ciao ho dei file di testo da rinominare
<thelemon> son nel forma testodi13char_AAMMGG.txt e io li voglio così AAMMGG_testodi13char.txt
<magics> sera
<thelemon> come diavolo si fa?
<thelemon> sera magics
<magics> chi mi aiuta ad inserire nel grub2 windows 8 c'era ed e sparito
<magics> col comando sudo os-prober /dev/sda1:Windows 8 (loader):Windows:chain
<magics> quindi cè ancora
<magics> jester-:
<magics> ci sei
<agogi> buonasera, sto usando ubuntu 12.04  e dopo un aggiornamento di sistema ed uno di chrome queste pagine con i canvas non mi funzionano più. Nn riesco a capire da cosa dipende. Qualcuno ha un'idea ?
<xoni> ciao a tutti ce qualcuno che e in grado di aprire un server openvpn con bridge enthernet?
<vlt> xoni: usa dev tap
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-27
<akis24> giorno
<cri> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<magics> ciao
<magics> mi e scomparso windows 8 dal grub2 di kubuntu chi mi aiuta  ametterlo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> magics, quando è scomparso?
<magics> ora
<magics> avvio e nel grub non ce
<cristian_c> magics, che è successo prima?
<magics> lo ripristinato con il cd di windows
<magics> tutt ok
<cristian_c> ?
<magics> ma il boot loader  di nuovo sparito
<cristian_c> magics, hai ripristinato windows?
<magics> da dos  il mbr
<cristian_c> !dettagli | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<magics> dapprima era cosi solo il grub con windows e kubuntu
<magics> poi si e sfasciato e dietro consiglio di jester lo ripristinato con il cd di win 8 il boot cosi mi partiva il boot loader di win conkubuntu
<magics> adesso mi rimasto solo il grub 2 , lanciano il comando sudo os-prober  mi da /dev/sda1:Windows 8 (loader):Windows:chain
<magics> quindi ce ancora
<cristian_c> magics, ma cosa si è sfasciato?
<magics> il grub 2 senza windows 8 lo voglio come prima con la voce windows 8
<magics> adessosi avvia solo kubuntu
<OverMe> magics, sudo update-grub
<OverMe> !paste | magics
<ubot-it> magics: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<magics> lo fatto ma non lo trova il windows 8
<OverMe> *l'ho
<OverMe> fai comunque vedere cosa dice
<magics> ok
<magics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803960/
<OverMe> magics, dpkg -l | grep grub
<magics> ok
<magics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803966/
<magics> ce danno mi sa
<OverMe> ?
<magics> diversi grub?
<magics> voglio solo inserire il mio windows 8
<OverMe> che vuol dire "ce danno mi sa" ?
<magics> ci sono diversi grub installati?
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge grub && sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<OverMe> e c'è quello schifo di grub customizer
<magics> ok
<magics> fatto
<magics> mi ecompraso una finestra
<OverMe> ...
<magics> installato la versione del manutentore
<magics> o cliccati mi sa che ha trovato windows 8
<OverMe> fai vedere
<magics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803976/
<OverMe> riavvia e vedi se funzia
<magics> ho lanciato sudo update-grub
<magics> prima
<magics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803981/
<magics> due grab????
<ExPBoy> ?
<magics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803981/ cioe due volti le vici li crea come mai
<magics> va bene riavvio
<magics> grazie ciao
<akis24> giorno
<tezol> Ciao a tutti, dopo l'aggiornamento automatico da Firefox 21 al 22 mi sono scomparsi il pulsante firefox (in alto a sinistra) e il pulsante dei segnalibri in alto a destra. È normale?
<akis24> tezol:  credo sia cosi ora la parte grafica
<tezol> ma quindi è così anche per te? Confermi?
<akis24> si
<tezol> che scatole però... e non si può rimetterli addirittura
<akis24> tezol: il progresso è progresso bisogna adattarsi
<anoncn_78> salve
<massy> buongiorno
<Dolt> ciao, potete consigliarmi, se esiste, un software per misurare potenza segnale 3g tnx
<massy> ciopè? vuoi sapere la velocità di scaricamento?
<massy> Dolt: vuoi sapere la velocità di scaricamento?
<Dolt> <massy> devo scoprire il punto dove il segnale è piu potente, essendo costretto di usare internet key per la connessione ..
<massy> ho capito ....
<massy> non se se esiste, cmq aspetta qualcun altro
<Dolt> tnx
<massy> io non so consigliarti
<ExPBoy> Dolt, vedi se qui trovi info utili:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=514637
<vice_> sono tornato
<vice_> @weltall
<vice_> sono tornato
<vice_> @weltall
<vice_>  
<vice_> @weltall
<vice_> a7x
<vice__> sono tornato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ho una domanda
<vice__> che c'è?
<cristian_c> da qualche tempo, non funzionano più bene i tasti volume,  ad esempio il toggle. se lo premo l'audio si disattiva, ma se lo premo nuovamente, l'audio non si riattiva
<cristian_c> in live i tasti volume funzionano bene
<cristian_c> come posso ripristinare la funzionalità dei tasti?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<vice__> di che stai parlando?
<cristian_c> del problema dei tasti volume
<vice__> sul pc  o cell
<vice__> ?
<cristian_c> pc, ovviamente
<cristian_c> su cel ubuntu non c'è
<cristian_c> *cell
<vice__> linux ovviamente
<cristian_c> siamo nel canale di ubuntu XD
<vice__> cmq sono usciti gli ubuntu-phone
<cristian_c> vice__, sì, ma la mia domanda è diversa
<vice__> che ambiente usi?
<cristian_c> vice__, che poi non sono neanche usciti, usciranno
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> vice__, lxde
<cristian_c> ma non sono sicuro che dipenda dall'ambiente
<cristian_c> in quanto tale
<cristian_c> vice__, qualche idea?
<vice__> prova qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4378037
<cristian_c> vice__, eh, ma l'ho aperto io
<cristian_c> lol
<vice__> dal 1 maggio ancora non hai trovato la soluzione?
<cristian_c> vice__, eh
<cristian_c> non è l'unico
<vice__> hai provato con quei due link? magari lxde e xfce sono simili
<cristian_c> vice__, ovviamente lo scrissi anche nel topic
<vice__> mica è tuo anche questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=154930
<a7x> !chi | vice__
<ubot-it> vice__: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<anoncn_78> 7quit
<a7x> !tizio | vice__
<ubot-it> vice__: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<cristian_c> a7x, no, questo no
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> vice__, no, questo no
<cristian_c> 'io nel frattempo mi scolo una birra'
<cristian_c> lol
<massy> se ghiacciata .... 2
<cristian_c> vice__, non mi è chiaro questo: 'ho messo a tracce mixer la scheda V8237 (OSS Mixer) che controlla PCM'
<vice__> prova da terminale alsamixer
<cristian_c> vice__, sì, ma poi?
<vice__> c'è una colonna pcm?
<cristian_c> vice__, sì
<vice__> c'è OO o MM?
<cristian_c> vice__, nessuno dei due, ma è al massimo
<cristian_c> 100 -100
<vice__> cristian_c, prova F6
<cristian_c> vice__, fatto
<cristian_c> vice__, c'è una sola scheda
<akis24> cristian_c:  da qualche parte leggo..  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  si aprirà il nostro editor di testo sul quale dobbiamo cercare la riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX   sostituirla con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor" salvare e riavviare
<cristian_c> akis24, ?
<akis24> cristian_c: per il tuo problema ..
<cristian_c> akis24, eh, ma prima fungeva
<cristian_c> akis24, io posso provare , ovviamente
<cristian_c> :)
<akis24> cristian_c:  infatti dicono prima funzionava
<akis24> vedi tu
<cristian_c> sì, ma non la modifica
<cristian_c> prima funzionava senza toccare il grub
<cristian_c> provo
<akis24> cristian_c:  dicevano prima funzionava poi problemi e poi con la modifica rifunziona
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<cristian_c> akis24, aspetta, ma io ho anche caricato altri kernel
<cristian_c> akis24, ma il problema continua
<akis24> cristian_c:  provala GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor" male che vada  la rimetti come prima
<cristian_c> akis24, e pare che il kernel non c'entri
<cristian_c> akis24, quindi, modifico la seconda riga?
<akis24> si la seconda
<cristian_c> akis24, dopo a modifica: sudo update-grub?
<cristian_c> *la
<akis24> cristian_c:  si ovviamente
<cristian_c> e riavvio
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> akis24, salvato
<akis24> cristian_c:  dai vediamo se va' :)
<vice__> cristian_c,   buona fortuna
<cristian_c> aggiornato il grub
<cristian_c> vice__, dubito che funzioni
<vice__> cristian_c,  il kernel centra di sicuro ma quella riga non sò
<akis24> cristian_c: sempre ottimista ghgh
<cristian_c> vice__, come fai a dire che c'entra di sicuro?
<vice__> il kernel è il cuore del so egli controlla tutto
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> riavvio
<vice__> sei tornato?
<vice__> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> vice__, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor" non ha funzionato
<vice__> cristian_c, funziona?
<vice__> immaginavo
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> vice__, qualche altra idea?
<vice__> cristian_c, prova questo http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Tasti_Multimediali:_configurazione_ed_uso
<magics> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> vice__, ma sono dei tasti fisici, non dei tasti fn
<magics> OverMe:  poi tutto ok risolto molto bravo adesso funziona tutto bene
<vice__> cristian_c,  hai detto che con la live funzionano?
<cristian_c> vice__, sì
<vice__> prova a reinstallare lxde
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> vice__, ma non so neanche da cosa dipende il problema
<andrea_romeo> Salve Ragazzi! C' è qualcuno???
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | andrea_romeo
<ubot-it> andrea_romeo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<andrea_romeo> salve, qualcuno c'è mi sa :D ho visto cri
<cristian_c> -,-
<andrea_romeo> ;)
<andrea_romeo> beh il mio problema è per l'inserimento manuale dei dati per connettersi wireless
<andrea_romeo> ...
<andrea_romeo> mentre su..
<cristian_c> vice__, che poi se tocco il de, faccio pasticci
<cristian_c> vice__, mica è il kernel XD
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, usa il network manager
<andrea_romeo> ok...prima di scrivere, c'è qualcuno di buon animo che potrebbe aiutarmi? ho scritto il problema generale
<andrea_romeo> si cri, l'ho usato... soltanto che non va :(
<andrea_romeo> su windows..
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, generalmente va scelta soltanto la rete e digitata la chiave
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> che c'entra windows?
<andrea_romeo> mi bastava inserire nel campo tcp/i4 mi pare... aspettate apro la finestra e vi dico bene
<andrea_romeo> no, il mio router è "capriccioso" e su windows dovevo aggiungere dei dati a mano
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, perché complicare tutto?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, eh, ma ubuntu non è windows
<andrea_romeo> beh cri, non è andata la connessione senza inserire niente
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, se la connessione non c'è, non ha senso digitare la chiave
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, controlla che l'interfaccia sia presente
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, e che il pc sia associato all'access point
<andrea_romeo> il router il pc lo vede
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, hai pingato?
<andrea_romeo> non lo so fare...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> e come fai a dirlo?
<andrea_romeo> :)
<andrea_romeo> ?!?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, controlla che sia associato alla rete
<andrea_romeo> beh esce il nome del router
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dove?
<andrea_romeo> nel network manager?
<cristian_c> lol
<omniapro> ciao ragazzi stavo cercando di installare tor, vidalia e polipo, ho installato tutto, però all'apertura di vidalia il messaggio d'errore che mi si presenta é: Vidalia non è riuscito ad avviare Tor. Controlla le impostazioni per assicurarti di aver specificato nome e posizione corretti per l'eseguibile di Tor.
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma sei hai detto che non riesci a fare la connessione
<andrea_romeo> si, non si connette al router
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, appunto
<andrea_romeo> ci prova ma non va, e mi richiede la password.... ma non dicendo che non è valida la pass eh...
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, controlla che sia associato
<andrea_romeo> e come faccio cri?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, iwconfig
<andrea_romeo> mh... e come apro la finestra per digitarlo?
<andrea_romeo> scusate ma sono proprio un nubbio di linux
<cri> devi aprire un terminale
<cri> ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> -,-
<andrea_romeo> ok... raga per ora vi ringranzio molte... spero di ritrovarvi dopo o che il problema si risolva, ora vado a pranzo... grazieeee,ciaoooo****
<cristian_c> vice__, hai qualche altra idea a parte reinstallare il de?
<omniapro> qualcuno sa darmi un aiuto con il mio problema? è un po che cerco ma non ho trovato soluzioni
<vice__> cristian_c,  non saprei
<cri> omniapro, se spieghi forse
<cristian_c> vice__, ok
<vice__> omniapro,  dì pure
<omniapro>  stavo cercando di installare tor, vidalia e polipo, ho installato tutto, però all'apertura di vidalia il messaggio d'errore che mi si presenta é: Vidalia non è riuscito ad avviare Tor. Controlla le impostazioni per assicurarti di aver specificato nome e posizione corretti per l'eseguibile di Tor.
<omniapro> nessun suggerimento?
<andrea_romeo> raga , cri, ci siete?
<andrea_romeo> c'è qualcuno?
<andrea_romeo> mi servirebbe aiuto
<andrea_romeo> non è mai troppo tardi per aiutarmi... scrivete , io rispondo
<costa58> #ubuntu-it
<vice__> si?
<andrea_romeo> ahhh adesso c'è qualcuno? :)
<a7x> !qualcuno | andrea_romeo
<ubot-it> andrea_romeo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<andrea_romeo> potete aiutarmi? (in verità mi statto aiutando nella chat libera ,potete venire lì )?
<a7x> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andrea_romeo> ho problemi con la rete wireless. ho un router "capriccioso" e su windows inserivo i dati manualmente, ho provato per ubuntu, ma niente....
<costa58> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere se esiste una videoconferenza x avere delle spiegazioni su ubuntu 113.04
<costa58>  <costa58> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere se esiste una videoconferenza x avere delle spiegazioni su ubuntu 13.04
<omniapro_> qualcuno sa spiegarmi un modo per navigare anonimo con ubuntu
<omniapro_> più che navigare anonimo vorrei impostare tutta la connessione anonima
<costa58>  <costa58> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere se esiste una videoconferenza x avere delle spiegazioni su ubuntu 13.04
<andrea_romeo> ho problemi con la rete wireless. ho un router "capriccioso" e su windows inserivo i dati manualmente, ho provato per ubuntu, ma niente....
<uzzi> qualcuno di voi sta usando il del xps 13 DE?
<nannes> andrea_romeo: fai vedere come hai fatto... così troviamo l'errore
<andrea_romeo> intendi i dati ke ho inserito?
<nannes> costa58: Nel senso che vuoi un aiuto in videoconferenza?
<nannes> andrea_romeo: e anche dove e come li hai inseriti
<andrea_romeo> beh se vuoi ti posso dire con precisione che dati inderisco in windows
<andrea_romeo> tanto ora su ubuntu dovrei avere l'impostazione di defoult
<andrea_romeo> senza dati inseriti manualmente
<andrea_romeo> li dico?
<nannes> prego
<andrea_romeo> allora
<andrea_romeo> vado nella finestra protocollo internet versione 4 (tcp/ipv4)
<andrea_romeo> poi inserisco come indirizzo ip : 192.168.2.2
<andrea_romeo> subnet mask si autoimposta dopo l'inserimento dell'indirizzo ip 255.255.255.2
<andrea_romeo> ops no
<andrea_romeo> 255.255.255.0
<andrea_romeo> poi gateway predefinito: 192.168.2.1
<andrea_romeo> e server dns preferito : 192.168.2.1
<andrea_romeo> questi sono i dati che inserisco in windows
<vice__> andrea_romeo,  e funziona?
<andrea_romeo> si
<costa58>  <costa58> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere se esiste una videoconferenza x avere delle spiegazioni su ubuntu 113.04
<thilan> ciao
<giane> costa58 no non credo esista qualcosa diel genere
<thilan> vorrei sapere come diminuire gli effetti grafici su ubuntu 13.04
<thilan> dato che mi va lentissimo
<giane> dipende cosa ti serve sapere puoi chiedere qui
<thilan> c'è nessuno?
<andrea_romeo> ragazzi, :( se non trovo soluzione dovrò abbandonare ubuntu :
<andrea_romeo> cioè linux in generale!
<andrea_romeo> :(
<vice__> andrea_romeo, il ping non da niente?
<andrea_romeo> vice lo avevo postato di la
<giane> andrea_romeo alla wifi sei connesso e non ti va in internet o non sei connesso proprio
<andrea_romeo> uh.. al router dici? non sparei :(
<andrea_romeo> non saprei :(
<giane> andrea_romeo sul terminale dai "ping 192.168.5.1" senza virgolette
<vice__> andrea_romeo,  metti la pass e pinga il router
<thilan> qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come diminuire gli effetti grafici?
<andrea_romeo> ok, un momento
<giane> thilan mi spiace non saprei potresti provare con una versione più leggera di ubuntu tipo lubuntu se è così lento
<thilan> a ok grazie :)
<giane> mi spiace io vado di lts in lts
<andrea_romeo> posto qui?
<giane> si
<vice__> si
<andrea_romeo> Usage: ping [-LRUbdfnqrvVaAD] [-c count] [-i interval] [-w deadline]             [-p pattern] [-s packetsize] [-t ttl] [-I interface]             [-M pmtudisc-hint] [-m mark] [-S sndbuf]             [-T tstamp-options] [-Q tos] [hop1 ...] destination
<giane> andrea_romeo no hai sbagliato qualcosa
<giane> scrivi esattamente quello che hai scritto nel reminale
<giane> *terminale
<andrea_romeo> quello ke hai detto te.... il numero però non mi esce scritto sul terminale
<giane> attiva il block_num
<andrea_romeo> ahahah ke scemo sono
<andrea_romeo> ahah
<andrea_romeo> cmq ora c'è scritto
<andrea_romeo> network is unreachable
<vice__> andrea_romeo,  hai provato a connetterti al wifi?
<andrea_romeo> beh si vice... al router
<nannes> andrea_romeo: scusa ero impegnato, rieccomi
<andrea_romeo> ;)
<vice__> l'ip del router è giusto?
<nannes> La connessione è wireless o wireful ? :)
<andrea_romeo> vice ora non sono ineriti dati manualmente
<andrea_romeo> wireless
<andrea_romeo> wirefull intendi con cavo? è senza cavi
<akis24> ciao
<giane> ciao
<vice__> devi fare il ping con l'ip giusto
<giane> andrea_romeo nella password del wirelles ci sono numeri?
<andrea_romeo> si, xè?
<andrea_romeo> cmq l'ip del router dovrebbe essere 192.168.2.1
<andrea_romeo> ora provo così?
<vice__> era attivato il block num?
<andrea_romeo> dice sempre lo stesso
<vice__> il ping deve essere ping 192.168.2.1
<andrea_romeo> mhh no ma la digitavo dai numeri normali
<giane> perchè probabilmente quando mettevi la password avevi il bloc num disattivato e perciò non scrivevi i  numeri
<andrea_romeo> no no raga ;) li scrivevo da i numeri normali ,ora riprovo ma...
<nannes> andrea_romeo: vai su "Connessioni di rete", poi "Senza fili", e vedi se in lista c'è l'SSID della tua rete
<nannes> Se sì, selezionalo e poi vai su "Modifica"
<andrea_romeo> dove trovo connessioni di rete?
<nannes> Dipende dalla versione di ubuntu che usi (dal Desktop Environment)... se usi unity, dalla dash
<andrea_romeo> l'ultima lst
<giane> nannes più terra terra mi sa
<giane> andrea_romeo in alto a destra dovresti vedere o due frecce una in su e una in giù o tipo dei semicerchi
<andrea_romeo> giane, l'icona del wireless?
<nannes> ecco bravo, puoi entrarci pure dall'icona del wireless
<nannes> clicca lì, poi premi "Edit" o "modifica"  (non so che lingua hai nel sistema)
<andrea_romeo> ok
<andrea_romeo> sii
<andrea_romeo> ok ssid c'è
<andrea_romeo> pensavo fosse quello ma non ricordavo
<andrea_romeo> però vi avevo detto ke il router lo vede ;)
<giane> si ma non sei connesso significa che non sei ancora connesso al router
<andrea_romeo> infatti
<nannes> andrea_romeo: bene, fai come ho detto, clicca sopra l'SSID del router (la striscia diventa blu, o arancione non ricordo)  poi premi il pulsante  EDIT  (o MODIFICA)
<andrea_romeo> veramente è una riga di testo
<andrea_romeo> forse abbiamo versioni diverse
<andrea_romeo> ma so entrare nel pannello di modifica della rete diciamo
<andrea_romeo> del router
<nannes> no, significa che non mi hai ascoltato
<andrea_romeo> insomma avevo provato ad inserire i dati manualmente
<andrea_romeo> ok aspe ti dico cosa vedo
<nannes> ti ho detto: clicca sull'icona della wireless, nella lista che appare scegli  "edit"
<andrea_romeo> cioè insomma un modifica non me lo da dove c'è scritto ssid
<andrea_romeo> si infatti
<andrea_romeo> lì già ci sono
<andrea_romeo> poi?
<nannes> aspetta per i casi come il tuo ho una ricetta migliore
<andrea_romeo> immagino :D
<andrea_romeo> dai nannes.... secondo me te mi risolvi il problema :D
<andrea_romeo> anche se poi non saprei come ringraziarti... ma semmai poi si vede :)
<giane> secondo me ti manda a fanculo
<akis24> andrea_romeo:  se magari posti le schermate sarebbe meglio cosi vedono..
<nannes> premi Alt + F2
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nannes> no giane, si vede che non mi conosci
<andrea_romeo> dai nannesss
<giane> ma si scherzano
<andrea_romeo> mica mi fai riavviare il pc? hahaah
<nannes> andrea_romeo: premi Alt+F2  e scrivi  nm-applet
<nannes> poi premi INVIO
<andrea_romeo> premo l'icona?
<andrea_romeo> sono uscite due icone wireless
<giane> !image |andrea_romeo
<ubot-it> andrea_romeo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giane> usalo per postare le schermate
<nannes> Boh,  sembra che non parliamo la stessa lingua. Cerchiamo di tenere la discussione ordinata. Ad istruzione (o consiglio, chiamalo come vuoi), rispondi con "Sì, ho fatto" o "no non ho fatto"
<andrea_romeo> no giane dai ci metto tre ore
<andrea_romeo> ho premuto nm-applet
<nannes> non scrivere trecentomila frasi senza un motivo valido, tieni le cose ben ordinate
<andrea_romeo> ok
<nannes> "premuto" nm-applet non vuol dire nulla.  Al massimo hai premuto  Alt+F2  e poi hai SCRITTO nm-aplet, per poi premere INVIO. L'hai fatto o no?
<nannes> *nm-applet  (doppia p, scusa)
<andrea_romeo> nannes si
<andrea_romeo> però sono uscite solo altre due icone wireless sull barra vicino l'orologio
<nannes> Ottimo. E' uscita una finestra chiamata "connessioni di rete" (o "network connections")?
<nannes> mierd, errore mio
<andrea_romeo> netowrk connections mi esce
<andrea_romeo> è la stressa finestra di prima di cui parlavamo
<nannes> dovevi scrivere  nm-connection-editor   (non nm-applet). Scusa
<andrea_romeo> ok ci sono
<andrea_romeo> poi?
<andrea_romeo> ma non fa niente che ci sono tere icone wireless?
<andrea_romeo> riavviamo un momento va
<andrea_romeo> cmq, poi?
<andrea_romeo> nannes ci sei?
<andrea_romeo> vabeh semmai riprendiamo dopo che serve un momento il pc a mia sorella?
<nannes> no.
<andrea_romeo> e dimmi
<misottele_>  
<alessio1999>  ciao
<alessio1999> vorrei sapere dove posso trovare la prima versione di ubuntu da scaricare
<nannes> alessio1999: per quale masochista motivo?
<alessio1999> vorrei provarlo e vedere come mi trovo
<vice__> c'è il primo kernel di linux
<nannes> Credo che... se tu fossi in grado di usare la prima versione di ubuntu, saresti anche capace di trovarla e procurartela da solo senza chiedere qui
<nannes> quindi il mio consiglio è di stargli lontano, per il tuo bene.
<alessio1999> perche?,cosa mi puo accadere???
<giane> ma credo che alessio1999 cercasse la sua prima versione nel senso un consiglio di quale potrebbe essere una sua prima versione
<nannes> l'installazione e la configurazione è stata migliorata versione dopo versione
<misottele_> hai presente la riga di comando?
<nannes> *sono state
<costa58>  <costa58> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere se esiste una videoconferenza x avere delle spiegazioni su ubuntu 113.04
<nannes> costa58: PV
<glpiana> alessio1999, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/
<alessio1999> grazie mille glpiana
<glpiana> alessio1999, lì dovresti trovarle tutte tra l'altro, e puoi usare old-release come base dei repository
<nannes> my godness... in questo canale se ne vedono di tutti i colori
 * nannes si mette da parte per un po'
<costa58> NANNES COSA VUOL DIRE PV?
<nannes> holy *****
<nannes> costa58: niente
<costa58> ogni tanto mi si apre il brauser cor questa scritta AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno.come posso eliminarla
<nannes> lol il "brauser"
<nannes> Epico
<costa58> <costa58> ogni tanto mi si apre il brauser cor questa scritta AVVISO DI SICUREZZA: considera l'URL qui sopra come se fosse una password e non condividerlo con nessuno.come posso eliminarla
<nannes> costa58: metti il copyright sul tuo neologismo, e chiedi alla Zanichelli di aggiungerlo al dizionario. Dopo l'essenziale l'approvazione dell'Accademia Della Crusca, ovviamente
<costa58> grazie x la tua genialita'
<akis24> costa58: metti in off la segnalazione degli account online tipo facebook ecc
<costa58> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<mercuzio> Salve, sto usando una live da usb: è possibile aggiornare il browser alla versione più recente ?
<akis24> mercuzio:  no sulla live
<mercuzio> Allora se rimuovo e reinstallo ?
<akis24> mercuzio:  hai installato su usb ?
<mercuzio> Sì, con persistenza
<akis24> mercuzio:  allora si certo
<mercuzio> Ok, allora rimuovo e reinstallo
<akis24> mercuzio: comunque gli aggiornamenti ti vengono segnalati .. se disponibili
<mercuzio> Firefox è aadesso alla 18, vorrei aggiornarlo alla 21
<akis24> mercuzio:  al limite da terminale dai sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<mercuzio> Sono abbsz nuovo, ma voglio provare
<akis24> mercuzio:  auguri
<mercuzio> grazie !
<akis24> mercuzio: siam oalla 22 comunque di firefox
<mercuzio> la live è 12.o4 LTS, fa lo stesso ?
<akis24> si mercuzio
<mercuzio> beneeeeeeeeeeee
<Guest86496> ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installazione delle web app? ho inserito nel terminale: sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-*
<Guest86496> inserito password dato l'invio e atteso..una volta completato che cosa devo fare?
<Guest86496> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<akis24> Guest86496:  se tutto è andato a buon fine hai finito al massimo prova a riavviare
<jester-> sera
<akhilleus> salve come faccio ad aprire una cartella o un collegamento con un solo clik del mouse:impostare?
<glpiana> akhilleus, devi andare a modificare le impostazioni del mouse (dispositivi di input). le trovi nelle impostazioni di sistema
<akhilleus> ci sono ma non trovo cosa spuntare uso lubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> !image | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akhilleus> ok
<glpiana> akhilleus, spe
<akhilleus> non c'è
<glpiana> akhilleus, apri pcmanfm
<akhilleus> fatto
<glpiana> akhilleus, ora, è in italiano?
<glpiana> akhilleus, sì/no/forse
<akhilleus> sempre stato così in ita
<akhilleus> si
<glpiana> akhilleus, ok, clicca su modifica, dovrebbe esserci "preferenze"
<akhilleus> fatto
<glpiana> akhilleus, cerca "comportamento" o una voce similare
<glpiana> akhilleus, dovresti trovare "arpi i file con un solo click"
<akhilleus> si ma non apre lo stesso:perchè?
<akhilleus> dio update?
<akhilleus> do*
<glpiana> akhilleus, magari va fatto ripartire
<glpiana> akhilleus, update di cosa?
<akhilleus> cioè reboot?
<glpiana> akhilleus, penso basti chiudere la sessione e rieseguire il login
<akhilleus> ok provo grazie
<glpiana> akhilleus, se poi non va... non so perchè
<akhilleus> non va sempre 2 clik
<glpiana> boh
<glpiana> stacco
<akhilleus> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi nell'impresa?
<giacomo_do> buon pomeriggio
<giacomo_do> a tutti
<giacomo_do> ho un dilemma ..
<giacomo_do> ho installato ubuntu 13.4
<giacomo_do> su eepc t101mt
<giacomo_do> funziona tutto..ma java non si attiva..
<giacomo_do> non capisco quale sia il problema avendo installato dal ubuntu software center
<jester-> giacomo_do: che java hai installato
<giacomo_do> la ver 6
<jester-> giacomo_do: le open quindi
<giacomo_do> si esatto
<jester-> vanna a cazz
<jester-> toglile che ti do il ppa
<giacomo_do> lo visto
<giacomo_do> cosè il ppa?
<jester-> togli roba open jdk e icedtea
<giacomo_do> ok le disintallo
<jester-> !ppa | giacomo_do
<ubot-it> giacomo_do: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<giacomo_do> lo stò distallando
<giacomo_do> grazie bot
<jester-> finito fischia
<giacomo_do> ok
<giacomo_do> dagli tempo
<jester-> giacomo_do: è uno dei pochi ppa sicuri, stai alla larga dal resto
<giacomo_do> ok grazie
<giacomo_do> controllato nei sw installati eliminato java6
<jester-> giacomo_do: apri un terminale
<giacomo_do> fatto
<jester-> giacomo_do:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<giacomo_do> ero gia root ..tolto sudo
<giacomo_do> il resto incollato ..ha gia finito
<jester-> giacomo_do: pessima idea abilitare root
<jester-> giacomo_do: sudo apt-get update
<giacomo_do> ero gia root non lò abilitato
<jester-> giacomo_do: da sola non si abilita root a meno che hai una debian
<giacomo_do> basta che fai sudo su
<giacomo_do> e metti password
<akis24> jester-:  la versione  oracle ?
<jester-> giacomo_do: sudo apt-get update
<giacomo_do> già lanciato jester
<jester-> giacomo_do:  sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> ci mette un po
<jester-> akis24: in pratica è lo script che fa il lavoro come da help oracle
<akhilleus> enzotib mi aiuti ad aprire una cartella con 1 solo clik del mouse? ho spuntato,riavviato la sessione ma non va!
<giacomo_do> ok
<akis24> ok jester-  :9
<akis24> :)
<giacomo_do> jester non sono proprio a digiuno
<giacomo_do> qualcosina la sò
<akhilleus> jester aiutooooooooooooooooooo
<jester-> :D
<jester-> akhilleus: se ghè
<akhilleus> dimmi come imposto con un clik l'apertura della cartella! ho spuntato ma non va
<jester-> akhilleus: in kde si fa da sistema impostazioni in unity/gnome non so
<akhilleus> l'ho fatto ma non funziona
<jester-> akhilleus: kde?
<akhilleus> lxde
<jester-> akhilleus: mai usato, controlla che sia settato un solo click e riavvia
<akhilleus> fatto nn va (((
<jester-> akhilleus: sarà buggato
<akhilleus> cioè?
<URUS> con gli aggiornamenti di windows ora non mi va piu il burg
<giacomo_do> grazie per l'aiuto
<giacomo_do> dopo di questo java và?
<URUS> e devo avviare windown con una xboot
<URUS> come riprestinare il burg ?
<jester-> akhilleus: bug = difetto
<akhilleus> ok
<jester-> URUS: ???
<giacomo_do> ..domanda qualche forum su opensuse che sappiate?
<jester-> giacomo_do: di solito google aiuta
<URUS> jester-: si vede che gli aggiornamenti di windows hanno modificato qualcosa nella mbr e non mi carica piu il burg e si riavvia il pc
<URUS> come lo riprestino
<giacomo_do> si di solito è un pò che giro
<URUS> altrimenti posso avviare windows solo con xboot
<jester-> URUS: per b urg intandi grub?
<giacomo_do> --ma ursus
<jester-> intendi
<giacomo_do> di che distro parli?
<URUS> jester-: burg = grub grafico
<giacomo_do> non conosco..ursus
<jester-> URUS: per grub http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino   burg è per noi sconosciuto
<URUS> va beh lo reinstallo dopo il burg ma come posso installare il grub senza formattare?
<jester-> <jester-> URUS: per grub http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino   burg è per noi sconosciuto
<URUS> jester-: mi ricordavo che non funzionava se avevo installato il burg , mi sa che son nella cacca ora
<Antonio1234> Buon giorno, sto provando a installare ubunt 13.04 sul mio net book toshiba nb 250 , con processore intel atom n455 con 1gb di ram. Con le prece3denti versioni di ubuntu non ho avuto problemi ne ad installarlo da dvd ne da pen drive bootable. Con la nuova versione dopo aver lanciato il pen drive da boot, mi dice grafic erroe boot...cosa significa ? ed inoltre ce possibilità di risolverlo?
<giacomo_do> problemi di scheda grafica
<giacomo_do> suppongo
<giacomo_do> antonio
<jester-> Antonio1234: controllato md5sum della iso prima di scriverla?
<Antonio1234> si ..ma con altri sistemi operativi, tipo linux mind 15, fedora 19 ( scaricati in questi giorni) non ho nessun tipo ti problema...
<Antonio1234> md5sum? dove la posso controllare??
<jester-> !md5sum | Antonio1234
<ubot-it> Antonio1234: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Antonio1234> Grazie
<Antonio1234> ok... dato ke però ho provato più volte, sia con ubuntu desktop, ke con altre distribuzioni di ubuntu... non penso sia questo il problema
<URUS> ma il format "fat" e della microsoft ?
<giacomo_do> si
<giacomo_do> credo sia suo
<jester-> Antonio1234: se la iso è bacata si
<URUS> e come mai tanti dispositivi mobile lo usano ?
<URUS> non ce un breveto o cose del genere oppure lo comprano ?
<Campagnolo> Salve ho un problema con Adobe reader per ubuntu
<jester-> URUS: fat è talemnte vecchio che non ha piu eventuali diritti
<Campagnolo> in pratica ho fatto una presentazione per la mia laurea dove ci sono dei file audio
<Campagnolo> in formato pdf
<Campagnolo> su win suona mentre su ubuntu mi dice di selezionare il browser per scaricare qualcosa ma non succede niente
<Antonio1234> ho appena riprovato su un altra makkina... è l'installazione parte normale
<Campagnolo> All'inizio mi dice di richiamare il lettore multimediale
<giacomo_do> aspetta campangolo
<Campagnolo> Una volta che premo richiama viene fuori "impossibile avviare il browser. verificare la configurazione in modifica-preferenze-internet
<giacomo_do> ma parli di fhlsh player?
<Campagnolo> parlo di adobe reader per ubuntu
<Campagnolo> per vedere i pdf
<URUS> jester-:  il riprestino del grub funziona anche se il grub non è installato sul hard disk ?
<giacomo_do> ok..
<giacomo_do> e cosa dovrebbe farti
<Campagnolo> giacomo_do, sai come posso risolvere?
<Campagnolo> dovrebbe oltre a farmi vedere le slide eseguire dei file audio quando clicco su delle icone
<Antonio1234>  ho appena riprovato su un altra makkina... è l'installazione parte normale
<giacomo_do> dovrebbe funzionare come pdf  acrobat
<giacomo_do> ..audio? su pdf?
<Campagnolo> si
<Campagnolo> su windows funziona
<giacomo_do> su windows
<Campagnolo> anche mac
<Campagnolo> :)
<giacomo_do> io mai usato pdf audio su linux
<URUS> non puoi usare windows per convertire tuoi pdf ?
<Campagnolo> dovrebbe anche su ubuntu ma forse mi manca qualcosa perché a quanto pare cerca di collegarsi
<giacomo_do> dovrebbe..in teoria
<Campagnolo> URUS, non ho win sulla mia macchina
<jester-> Campagnolo: unity?
<Campagnolo> jester-, con gnome-shell
<Antonio1234>  ho appena riprovato su un altra makkina... è l'installazione parte normale
<jester-> Campagnolo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<giacomo_do> jester avevi ragione è lunga come installazione
<jester-> giacomo_do: sta scaricando?
<giacomo_do> si
<giacomo_do> ha dato un errore Read error at byte 23100890/108772205 (Connection reset by peer). Retrying.
<giacomo_do> ma poi è ripartito
<Campagnolo> jester-, ok grazie
<giacomo_do> jester di solito quanto ci impiega?
<jester-> giacomo_do: se la banda è buona qualche minuto
<jester-> giacomo_do: vedi le carie % scorrere?
<jester-> varie*
<Campagnolo> jester-, quindi cosa mi hai fatto installare?
<jester-> Campagnolo: dei codec
<giacomo_do> si ma sono in wirless ..magari è lento per quello?
<Campagnolo> jester-, va bin
<Campagnolo> jester-, devo riavviare
<Campagnolo> ?
<Campagnolo> Perché non funziona
<jester-> Campagnolo: riavvia magari la sessione
<manu> ciao a tutti...
<jester-> giacomo_do: ogni tanto il server da dove scarica si impalla prova piu tardi
<giacomo_do> ok
<Guest9501> volevo chiedere un?informazione... volevo cogliere l'occasione che mi si presenta per installare ubuntu...
<giacomo_do> ciao guest
<giacomo_do> parti da 0
<giacomo_do> hai windows?
<Guest9501> e volevo un consiglio...
<giacomo_do> chiedi pure guest
<giacomo_do> cosa voi sapere
<Guest9501> il computer è un acer che aveva windows 7 e deve aver preso qualche virus per cui non riesco a farlo partire nemmeno con il disco di ripristino...
<Guest9501> e possibile che se installo ubuntu risolva il problema, nel senso che utilizzando ubuntu come sistema operativo non ci siano piu intoppi all'avvio...
<Guest9501> e per installare ubuntu è sufficiente scriverlo come ISO su dvd giusto?
<jester-> Guest9501: sicuramente con linux parte
<Guest9501> fantastica risposta =) tento immediatamente!!!
<jester-> Guest9501: scegli installa accanto
<jester-> riduci la winz e via
<Guest9501> grazie!!!
<spaghetto> buona sera a tutti
<Campagnolo> jester-, niente stessa cosa
<Campagnolo> mi dice di controllare le impostazioni internet
<spaghetto> sono nuovissimo da queste parti mi sapete dire come poter scaricare
<spaghetto> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare
<spaghetto> ugone puoi aiutarmi
<ugone> non lo so spaghetto  cosa ti succede?
<anoncn_78> sera
<spaghetto> sono nuovo da queste parti arrivo da mirc non so come scaricare
<nannes> !list| spaghetto
<ubot-it> spaghetto: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<spaghetto> ma allora domve mi trovo
<ugone> esatto qui non c'è nulla da scaricare
<ugone> in un canale di supporto per ubuntu
<spaghetto> ok ti ringrazio
<anoncn_78> spaghetto,   cerca il server SunShine,canale uragano
<spaghetto> dove
<anoncn_78> spaghetto,   lista server,aggiungi
<anoncn_78> funziona come MIrc
<spaghetto> ok grazie
<anoncn_78> di nulla
<URUS> avete provato recatux su usb ?
<akhilleus> ho un lanciatore non funziona+ il percorso qual'è?
<akhilleus> potete ripristinarmi un lanciatore???
<akhilleus> non funziona+
<akhilleus> mi aiutate???
<akhilleus> mi aiutate?
<jester-> akhilleus: ???
<akhilleus> jester ho aggiornato tor e l'icona non funziona
<akhilleus> ho inserito le categorie ma nn va
<jester-> akhilleus: non con osco tor
<akhilleus> si ma vorrei solo ripristinare il lanciatore
<andrea_romeo> ragazzi emergenza, altrimenti reinstallo windows ;( http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=560833&p=4413914#p4413914
<jester-> akhilleus: guarda in impostazioni dell'icona
<akhilleus> si ma non parte
<akhilleus> vorrei lanciarlo
<jester-> andrea_romeo: descrivi il problema
<jester-> akhilleus: serve la stringa giusta che non conosco
<andrea_romeo> Non riesco a collegarmi al router. In windows dovevo inserire dei dati manualmente... ve li riporto: nel pannello protocollo internet versione 4 inserisco come indirizzo ip: 192.168.2.2 subnetmask: 255.255.255.0 (si autoimposta dopo l'inserimento dell'indirizzo ip) gateway predefinito: 192.168.2.1 server dns predefinito: 192.168.2.1 Bene, su ubuntu (la ultima versione lts) le ho provate tutte (inserimento manuale ecc.) quasi , 
<andrea_romeo> uso questo adattatore usb-wireless http://www.belkin.com/it/support/produc ... t&scid=695 e il router è un edimax br-6204wg
<jester-> andrea_romeo: in dhcp?
<jester-> andrea_romeo: icona di rete, modifica connessioni
<jester-> andrea_romeo: e prova col cavo che se è il driver della wifi perdi tempo
<andrea_romeo> non so bene come fare in dhcp
<andrea_romeo> ma, se volessi installare i driver proprietari del adattatore? è possibile?
<andrea_romeo> miracolo
<andrea_romeo> è andato!
<andrea_romeo> ho altre due domandine
<andrea_romeo> semmai rispondetemi in pvt. ciaooo
<pinko> hi
<pinko> ciao
<pinko> avrei bisogno di aiuto...
<pinko> c'e' qualcuno in chatt ?
<mercuzio> è possibile aggiornare il software di una live usb ?
<pinko60> ciao
<pinko60> c'e' qualcuno x supporto ?
<mercuzio> forse
<pinko60> grazie ...
<anoncn_78> mercuzio,  cosa vuoi aggiornare di preciso?
<pinko60> vorrei sapere quale versione di linux si puo' utilizzare su apple tv 1 generazione....
<anoncn_78> pinko60,  esponi il problema,chi può ti aiuterà
<mercuzio> Il browser Firefox che attualmente è alla 18
<pinko60> possibilmente istallabile da usb...
<anoncn_78> mercuzio,  lo puoi aggiornare,ma se non usi una persistent live,al riavvio perdi le modifiche,ovviamente
<mercuzio> Ho una live con persistenza
<pinko60> la atv non funziona piu'...
<anoncn_78> mercuzio,  allora si,puoi
<pinko60> ho perso il s.o. originale...
<mercuzio> sono agli inizi, consigli ?
<pinko60> scusa la mia ignoranza cosa e' una persistent live ?
<anoncn_78> mercuzio,  che genere di consigli?
<pinko60> quale mi consigli ?
<mercuzio> per aggiornare il browser
<anoncn_78> mercuzio,  che OS hai?
<mercuzio> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<anoncn_78> mercuzio,   apri il software center,cerca il tuo browser installato,lo rimuovi,chiudi il software center..poi lo riapri e lo reinstalli. Avra l'ultima versione
<mercuzio> ok, provo
<mercuzio> grazie
<pinko60> la versione 12.04 lts puo' funzionare su apple tv 1 generazione ?
<anoncn_78> pinko60   non lo so,mi spiace
<pinko60> dove posso scaricare crystal hd ?
<pinko60> sapreste consigliarmi quale versione installarci ?
<pinko60> ok grazie cmq
<pinko60> ciao
<Ab3L> ciao. se con un sudo apt-get upgrade mi si installa un pacchetto che mi dà problemi, come posso tornare alla versione precedente? il pacchetto che mi dà rogne è nfs-common, fino a 1.2.6-3 era ok. ora con 1.2.6-4 fa i capricci.
<Ab3L> volevo provare a tornare alla versione precedente per vedere se risolvevo (altrimenti reinstallo e buona notte pace amen)
<ugone> Ab3L, forza versione da synaptic
<Ab3L> ugone: da linea di comando, sai come si fa? sto su connessione remota ssh e non vedo synaptic.
<ugone> no ma probabilmente lo fa aptitude
<ugone> guardo
<mapreri> Ab3L: ti tocca scaricarti il pacchetto e installarlo con dpkg
<mapreri> Ab3L: ti do il link o sai trovartelo?
<Ab3L> link prego
<Ab3L> :)
<mapreri> Ab3L: oppure controlla nella cache se c'è
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> :)
<Ab3L> :D ho appena fatto apt-get autoclean
<Ab3L> pensavo che era la cache che magari dava problemi
<Ab3L> troppa cache, capisci?
<ugone> su aptitude c'è blocca
<ugone> ed anche proibisci versione
<Ab3L> ugone: non sono molto abile nell'uso di aptitude, mi dai un paio di dritte per arrivare allo scopo?
<Ab3L> (tra l'altro sto installando aptitude or ora)
<ugone> manco io son molto pratico ma è sul raspy e lo uso li
<ugone> allora appena lanciato aptitude premi u
<ugone> e si aggiorna l'elenco pacchetti
<ugone> poi vai su cerca e cerchi il tuo programma
<mapreri> Ab3L: scusa, mia madre mi ha interrotto
<mapreri> io aptitude non lo sopporto, preferisco apt-get
<ugone> e cliccando su pacchetto hai l'opzione blocca e proibisci versione
<mapreri> già
<ugone> mapreri, come si ca con apt-get a bloccare la versione?
<mapreri> ugone: /etc/apt/preferece
<mapreri> Ab3L: non mi risulta che ci sia la 1.2.6-4 su ubuntu (raring
<mapreri> Ab3L: su sid c'è... non è che stai a usare debian? :)
<Ab3L> mapreri: sì. l'ho pigliato da debian
<mapreri> ah, ecco :)
<Ab3L> da una lettura del log di dpkg ho visto che vino al 21 di questo mese avevo la 1.2.6-3, che ora sembra non essere più disponibile (secondo aptitude)
<mapreri> Ab3L: beh, se stai su ubuntu, svuota la cache con `sudo apt-get clean`, quindi dai `sudo apt-get --reinstall install nfs-common` probabilmente di darà qualche cazzo perchè deve retrocedere dei pacchetti. dimmi che ti dice
<Ab3L> vabbeh, piallo e reinstallo. però mi scoccia che dopo devo riconfigurare.
<mapreri> Ab3L: nono!!
<mapreri> che pialli???
<Ab3L> mi dice: E: Internal Error no filename for nfs-common bla bla bla, dice anche che dpkg non riesce a configurarlo
<mapreri> Ab3L: quindi `sudo dpkg -a --configure` fallisce?
<Ab3L> sì
<Ab3L> restituisce errore 1
<mapreri> Ab3L: postami tutto l'output di dpkg
<mapreri> !paste | Ab3L ovviamente
<ubot-it> Ab3L ovviamente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ab3L> mapreri: continuiamo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapreri> Ab3L: vabbè..
<diego> hello
<lemonkiwi>  se volessi imparare un po' di script linux da dove dovrei partire?
<Guest50636> ho un problema con il wifi
<Guest50636> sto provando la versione live di ubuntu prima di installarlo
<Guest50636> l'ho provata sul pc da cui sto scrivendo e non ci sono stati problemi
<Guest50636> poi l'ho provata su un altro pc e non trova nessuna rete wifi
<Guest50636> qualcuno puo spiegarmi il perchè?
<lemonkiwi> settata correttamente anche sul pc che non funziona?
<Guest50636> è la prima volta che uso ubuntu e non so niente
<Guest50636> che vuol dire?
<lemonkiwi> che pc hai?
<Guest50636> dovresti spiegarmi tutto pechè sono completamente ignorante
<lemonkiwi> Diego ti chiami come me
<Guest50636> un hp
<lemonkiwi> quindi sei un genio
<Guest50636> core 2 duo
<lemonkiwi> dimmi il modello
<Guest50636> vado a vedere che non lo so a memoria
<lemonkiwi> vada
<Guest50636> compaq 6720s
<lemonkiwi> lo hai acceso il pc adesso?
<lemonkiwi> con ubuntu?
<Guest50636> no
<lemonkiwi> cmq la scheda di rete è una brodcom
<lemonkiwi> broadcom
<lemonkiwi> ed è supportata da linux
<Guest50636> bene
<lemonkiwi> forse non ci sono i pacchetti apposta
<lemonkiwi> allora ti consiglio
<lemonkiwi> di collegarti tramite cavo ethernet
<lemonkiwi> far partire synaptic
<lemonkiwi> e scaricarti i pacchetti della scheda di rete
<lemonkiwi> b43
<lemonkiwi> digita b43 nel campo di ricerca di synaptic e te li trova
<Guest50636> posso farlo dal live senza installare ubuntu?
<lemonkiwi> si
<Guest50636> cos'è synaptic?
<lemonkiwi> è il gestore pacchetti
<lemonkiwi> io uso quello
<Guest50636> dove lo trovo?
<lemonkiwi> altrimenti nel menù è chiamato "gestore pacchetti"
<lemonkiwi> menù->strumenti di sistema->gestore pacchetti
<lemonkiwi> oppure apri il terminale
<lemonkiwi> e digiti
<lemonkiwi> sudo synaptic
<Guest50636> è in inglese ma non mi pare di aver visto qualcosa simile a gestione pacchetti nella finestra setting
<lemonkiwi> apri il terminale
<Guest50636> come si fa?
<Guest50636> scusa, ho visto ubuntu oggi per la prima volta
<lemonkiwi> allora
<lemonkiwi> mmm
<lemonkiwi> cerca un icona a forma di terminale
<lemonkiwi> e cliccaci sopra
<lemonkiwi> io non uso unity
<Guest50636> mmmmm
<Guest50636> adesso ho il pc spento e a ripartire da cd ci mette una vita
<Guest50636> domani rientro in chat col pc acceso e spero di risolvere
<lemonkiwi> ok
<Guest50636> scusa il disturbo, sei stato/a gentilissimo/a
<lemonkiwi> ma Guest50636 prché vuoi provare linux?
<milanese> ciao chat
<lemonkiwi> we
<lemonkiwi> giorno
<milanese> sera
<milanese> chi mi sà spiegare perchè quando installo la seconda versione del kernel vanilla da me compilato (ad es. la prima installazione è stata la 3.9.7 e la seconda la 3.9.8) grub2 mi rileva come un secondo s.o. chiamato Ubuntu (13.04)?
<milanese> chi mi sà spiegare perchè quando installo la seconda versione del kernel vanilla da me compilato (ad es. la prima installazione è stata la 3.9.7 e la seconda la 3.9.8) grub2 mi rileva come un secondo s.o. chiamato Ubuntu (13.04)?
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-28
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao vlt buona giornata
<vlt> anche a te
<gian_> Ciao a tutti, siccome ho fatto un pò di casini in firefox, e precisamente nelle estensioni dei componenti aggiuntivi, vorrei sapere: c'e solo la voce Ubuntu Firefox Modification 2.6? o ci sono altre voci installate da default?
<akis24> gian_: di default credo ci sia solo Ubuntu Firefox Modification 2.6
<gian_> akis24, io ricordo che c'era un'altra voce, ma non ricordo il nome
<gian_> akis24, tu non hai sottomano il tuo firefox?
<akis24> gian_: sul mio a parte quello che ho aggiunto io vedo solo quello
<gian_> ok, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<enzotib> buongiorno
<domain> salve a tutti un informazione devo acquistare un dominio hosting linux + mail e con 5 euro in piu posso prendere antivirus e antispam
<domain> mi conviene prendere antiv e antispam ?
<domain> cristian_c: ciao
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> domain, non ti conosco
<domain> cristian_c: un informazione devo acquistare un dominio con hosting linux piu mail e con 5 euro in piu potrei acquistare antiv e antispam li devo prendere per forza ?
<cristian_c> !chat | domain
<ubot-it> domain: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> domain, questa è la chat di supporto a ubuntu
<domain> scusatemi ma sono dal cellulare e mi da dei problemi
<cristian_c> domain, spostati nell'altra chan, semmai
<cristian_c> *altro
<domain> dal cell sono limitato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<domain> mi puoi rispondere qui per favore
<cristian_c> domain, spostati nell'altro chan, qui supporto
<andrea_romeo> Non riesco a collegarmi al router. In windows dovevo inserire dei dati manualmente... ve li riporto: nel pannello protocollo internet versione 4 inserisco come indirizzo ip: 192.168.2.2 subnetmask: 255.255.255.0 (si autoimposta dopo l'inserimento dell'indirizzo ip) gateway predefinito: 192.168.2.1 server dns predefinito: 192.168.2.1 Bene, su ubuntu (la ultima versione lts) le ho provate tutte (inserimento manuale ecc.) quasi ,
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, mi pare ti siano stati dati dei suggerimenti
<andrea_romeo> cri, ma non hanno funzionato
<andrea_romeo> un pò è andato ma non accettabilmente
<andrea_romeo> nannes mi ha detto di inserire i dns di google
<andrea_romeo> e stranamente solo dopo che per caso diciamo, ho riavviato, è andato ma non accettabilmente
<andrea_romeo> sempre con gli altri dati inseriti
<andrea_romeo> poi mi hanno detto di provare in dhcp o di installare un altro software di collegamente, ma non l'ho fatto: in dhcp non so bene che voglia dire, il software non ricordo come si chiami... e poi purtroppo mi sono un pò annoiato di questo problema e visto che mi serve avere internete su quel pc a breve termine...
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma avevi detto che non si era neanche associato all'access point
<andrea_romeo> beh effettivamente a quando abbiamo chattato non dava segni nemmeno di associazione
<andrea_romeo> continuava solo a cercare di connettersi chiedendomi ogni tot di tempo la password
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, spiega tutto quello che hai fatto
<andrea_romeo> cristian... l'ho spiegato prima... all'inizio ne ho provate un pò come inserimento dati manualmente anche se però senza più o meno mai riavviare ,ma niente... poi ho inserito quei dati di cui sopra più i dns di google è riavviando è andato
<cristian_c> !dettagli | andrea_romeo
<ubot-it> andrea_romeo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<andrea_romeo> oddio cri, non so più molto che altro dire sinceramente ;(
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma hai impostato l'ip statico?
<andrea_romeo> si
<cristian_c> lol
<andrea_romeo> inserimento manuale dell'ip vuol dire ip statico... se non erro ;)
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, iwconfig
<andrea_romeo> aeee aspe vado vicino al pc :)
<glpiana> ola
<andrea_romeo> lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"default"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1F:1F:04:F4:DD              Bit Rate=18 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-38 dBm             Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0       
<andrea_romeo> ora come ti dicevo sono inseriti i dati di cui sopra e i dns di google ma mozilla non sta andando anche se il network manager (mi pare si kiami così) porta la connessione wifi connessa......
<cristian_c> !pastebin | andrea_romeo
<ubot-it> andrea_romeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea_romeo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807221/
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, si chiama 'default' la tua rete?
<andrea_romeo> yes
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, spiega il problema
<andrea_romeo> non aggancia!
<andrea_romeo> ahahah
<cristian_c> -,-
<andrea_romeo> dai che devo spiegareee, internett non vaaa :D :D :D
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, risulta associato all'access point
<andrea_romeo> scusa eh ma sta cosa ahhh mi so scocciatooo ahah ;)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, prova a pingare
<andrea_romeo> ma che ne sooo :) credo di siii
<cristian_c> -,-
<andrea_romeo> devo fa ping e 192.168.2.2 ?
<cristian_c> ovvio, te l'ho fatto digitare apposta
<andrea_romeo> eh?!?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, io faccio così: provo a pingare in successione, il router, i dns e google
<andrea_romeo> :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, per capire dove si blocca
<andrea_romeo> mhh
<andrea_romeo> quindi prima ping 192.168.2.2 (che sarebbe l'ip del router?) poi ping e dns e poi ping e googl.it ??
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, sei dietro firewall, proxy e roba simile?
<andrea_romeo> non penso
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, no
<andrea_romeo> ho solo messo ubuntu
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, non sei sicuro XD
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ping -c5 192.168.2.2
<cristian_c> questo 2.2 è strano
<tonio__> buongiorno a tutti
<andrea_romeo> su windows va
<cristian_c> tonio__, ciao
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, -,-
<rustegoSurface> Uso una live usb di ubuntu 12.04 con DE Unity: posso cambiarlo ?
<tonio__> info veloce veloce
<andrea_romeo> no forse è l'ip che viene assegnato al pc?
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, certo
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, installa il pacchetto gnome-shell
<andrea_romeo> io lo inserisco come indirizzo ip
<tonio__> dando il comando sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /cinquecento
<andrea_romeo> ma il router forse è 192.168.2.1
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, digita come ti ho detto
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ???
<andrea_romeo> aspè
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, accertati dell'indirizzo giusto
<tonio__> mi risponde mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<cristian_c> non puoi essere indeciso
<cristian_c> tonio__, credo di sì
<tonio__> può essere hdd rotto?
<rustegoSurface> La live è persistente, Gnome non è troppo pesante
<cristian_c> tonio__, dovresti specificare il tipo di filesystem con l'opzione -t
<andrea_romeo> cri, mi dici anche  gl'altri ping?
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, prova come ti ho detto
<tonio__> cioè
<andrea_romeo> così faccio un solo copia incolla
<andrea_romeo> con trasferimento di pennetta annesso
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, anche se in live solo i dati sono persistenti
<rustegoSurface> ok grazie
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, anche se in live solo i dati sono persistenti
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, forse dovevi creare una live con un altro de
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> tonio__, guarda la sintassi di mount
<rustegoSurface> posso eliminare Unity ?
<tonio__> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /cinquecento -t ext3 cosi va bene ?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, prima vediamo come reagisce
<andrea_romeo> ok
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, comunque è facile da digitare, non ti serve il copia-incolla
<villaz> ciaoa tutti
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, sei su una live, i programmi non li puoi eliminare
<rustegoSurface> Capito
<cristian_c> tonio__, -t penso che vada usato nn mezzo o dopo mount
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, ti conviene creare una live specifica, non di ubuntu ,ma di kubuntu o xubuntu
<villaz> ho un problema abbastanza grosso! non mi va piu il touchpad.. ho un samsung serie 7 cronos!
<rustegoSurface> credo anch'io sia meglio. I software si equivalgono ?
<andrea_romeo> cri http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807249/
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, oppure fai un a cosa migliore
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, installa direttamente su usb, non in live
<cristian_c> villaz, ultrabook?
<rustegoSurface> tutte le distro hanno qst possibilità ?
<villaz> da 15
<villaz> si
<andrea_romeo> ora vengo eh cri, possiamo fare in pvt  ???
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, no
<villaz> idee?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, non so com'è andato l'ultimo comando che hai digitato
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma hai riconosciuto il giusto ip del router?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | villaz
<ubot-it> villaz: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, penso di sì
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, nel senso che tratti la pendrive come un comune hard disk
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, esterno
<andrea_romeo> cri, in che senso non sai come è andato?
<rustegoSurface> il  bootloader allora lo installo su usb ?
<andrea_romeo> cri gli ip quelli sono, io mo non so di chi sono :D
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, hai postato tutto l'output?
<andrea_romeo> cioè ti ripeto
<andrea_romeo> si cri
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, funziona diversamente
<villaz> ook!!! dunque.. il mo touchpad ha smesso di funzionare.. credo di averli dato un comando sbagliato ma non saprei dire cuale
<villaz> il mouse con USB invece funziona normalmente
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, fai partire l'installer (dvd o usb), ma quando vai ad installare scegli un supporto differente, non usato come un altro supporto usb
<andrea_romeo> io inserisco come indirizzo ip nel network manager (e in windows ecc.) 192.168.2.2 ...poi però mi pare quando mi devo collegare al router e sicuramente come gateway  inserisco 192.168.2.1
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, sul bootloader non ricordo
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, credo vada bene anche sull'usb
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, io lo feci con debian
<rustegoSurface> hai qlc link ?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, l'indirizzo ip non è il gateway
<andrea_romeo> giusto :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, fai un po' do confusione
<andrea_romeo> per carità non sono qui per caso a chiedere aiuto ahaha :D ;) :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, teoricamente, il router è il gateway
<andrea_romeo> mhh
<cristian_c> almeno io lo imposto così
<andrea_romeo> capito
<cristian_c> villaz, eh, dovresti ricordarti il comando
<cristian_c> villaz, cercalo
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, riguardo cosa?
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, la live ti serve sempre per l'installazione, eh
<villaz> ci proveró..
<rustegoSurface> ok
<cristian_c> villaz, per fortuna, hai la cronologia del terminale
<cristian_c> villaz, quindi, lo recuperi facilmente
<andrea_romeo> cri, tra due ora si scarica win 8  x64 :D
<cristian_c> rustegoSurface, riguardo cosa?
<andrea_romeo> avevo win xp x64 ma explorer non andava :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, devi individuare correttamente l'ip del router
<andrea_romeo> e non trovavo browser a 64
<andrea_romeo> cri non ho la palla di vetro ahahah :D ;) :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, paciocchi un po' troppo :P
<villaz> e invece no.. non so in chemomento ha smeso di funzionare
<andrea_romeo> cri :) :D
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, non è impossibile
<andrea_romeo> secondo me sarà 192.168.2.1
<cristian_c> villaz, come non sai quando ha smesso?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, route -n
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, vediamo
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma dovrebbe essere scritto anche nella pagina di configurazione del router
<villaz> stavo provando dei comandi per fare andare tutte le funzione del touchpad
<cristian_c> anche se non ne sono sicuro
<cristian_c> o sul manuale
<cristian_c> villaz, ah
<cristian_c> villaz, apri un terminale
<villaz> e non so con quale  si 'e disattivato tutto
<cristian_c> lol
<villaz> ok
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, comunque, conoscere l'ip del router è una cosa che prescinde dalla conoscenza di ubuntu o linux :P
<andrea_romeo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807266/
<andrea_romeo> cri, ma io sono un pisello in genere ahahah
<andrea_romeo> sono solo user-friendly :D
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, mica tanto friendly :D
<andrea_romeo> ;)  :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, credo questo: 192.168.2.0
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, puoi fare un controllo
<andrea_romeo> come?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, digita: 192.168.2.0 nel browser
<cristian_c> come indirizzo
<cristian_c> senza specificare nient'altro nella barra degli indirizzi
<andrea_romeo> unable to connect
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, se appare la homepage del router , allora va bene
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, tempo tu abbia pacioccato troppo
<andrea_romeo> :s :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, digita l'indirizzo su windows
<cristian_c> sul browser in windows
<andrea_romeo> con 192.168.2.0 non succede niente . con 192.168.2.1 mi chiede nome utente e password
<andrea_romeo> 192.168.2.0 tempo esaurito per la connessione
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ah, ok
<cristian_c> 192.168.2.1
<cristian_c> è vero
<andrea_romeo> yes
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, il gateway è 192.168.2.1
<andrea_romeo> si
<cristian_c> o almeno così sembra
<andrea_romeo> yes
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ping -c5 192.168.2.1
<andrea_romeo> non lo avevamo già fatto? :D
<andrea_romeo> sto a fa
<andrea_romeo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807282/
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, con il ping al router, se è quello
<andrea_romeo> ma come!? ahahah
<cristian_c> 5 packets transmitted, 2 received, 60% packet loss, time 4032ms
<andrea_romeo> :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, guarda
<cristian_c> 60%
<andrea_romeo> mhh, capito ...
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, o hai un'errata confuigurazione, oppure è un problema della scheda
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, in live funza tutto?
<andrea_romeo> diciamo che spiegherebbe la connessione che va e non va , più non va direi
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, in live funza tutto?
<andrea_romeo> live?
<andrea_romeo> senti, ma se volessi installare i driver proprietari? sarebbe possibile?
<andrea_romeo> no xè adesso ke hai detto live... ho pensato ora rimetto win xp e poi ci provo dalla versione live di ubuntu
<andrea_romeo> anche se non so se tu ti riferivi a quello
<andrea_romeo> però l'ultima cosa direi , provare ad installare i driver proprietari....
<andrea_romeo> (così ci provo con più calma poi se metto win xp )
<vlt> cristian_c: Credo che 192.168.2.0 non sia un indirizzo ma un network invece
<rikytrixty> io ho un problema con  i driver proprietari della scheda di rete wireless Broadcom,ubuntu me li fa installare;come Fedora, ma nell'ultimo mi riporta dei problemi..
<villaz> trovato
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, non pacioccare con il sistema
<villaz> il codice dovrebbe essere cuuesto
<villaz> sudo modprobe -r psmouse sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, cioè hai casini e vupoi ulteriormente aumentarli?XD
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, stai fancedo confusione
<cristian_c> *facendo
<cristian_c> andrea_non capisco perché devi installare qualcosa
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, metti il cd live e parte da solo
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, senza installare niente
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, er quanto riguarda i driver proprietari, penso che peggiorerai soltanto le cose
<cristian_c> vlt, infatti mi sembrava strano
<cristian_c> vlt, gli ho chiesto se aveva una configurazione particolare
<cristian_c> !broadcom | rikytrixty
<ubot-it> rikytrixty: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<andrea_romeo> cri , è solo che mi serve avere internet sul pc... perciò per ora rimetto xp e poi per linux provo a risolvere questo problema da live, non è meglio? cioè io sto più tranquillo e ho più tempo e tranquillità per risolvere questo problema
<cristian_c> villaz, e perché l'hai digitato?
<villaz> curiosita
<cristian_c> villaz, che comunque è temporaneo, riaviii e torna tutto ocme prima
<cristian_c> villaz, lol
<villaz> sono inesperto totalmente
<cristian_c> villaz, eh, ma già smanetti
<cristian_c> XD
<rikytrixty> si broadcom
<villaz> no.. ho riavviato e non va
<andrea_romeo> cri, xè dici che con i driver proprietari incasino di più?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, non capisco tutta questa complicazione
<andrea_romeo> quale cri?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma non hai i due sistemi in dual boot?
<andrea_romeo> ora no cri
<andrea_romeo> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, poi ti cito questo: 11:48:10 <vlt> cristian_c: Credo che 192.168.2.0 non sia un indirizzo ma un network invece
<cristian_c> rikytrixty, leggi la guida attentamente
<rikytrixty> oops
<cristian_c> villaz, allora non hai digitato soltanto quel comando
<andrea_romeo> avevo letto, ma non sono bravo con gli enigmi :D o quanto meno per me queste cose sono "enigmatiche" :D ahah :)
<rikytrixty> all'open source NON piace questo elemento
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, perché adoti soluzioni sbagliate a problemi diversi
<cristian_c> *adotti
<villaz> dopo quello ha smesso di andare
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, hai fatto male a cancellare win
<villaz> dop non ho potuto digitare nient'altro
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, sarebbe stato meglio un dial boot
<andrea_romeo> e vabeh lo rimetto
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, allora installalo in dual boot
<cristian_c> :)
<andrea_romeo> ok dai allora rimetto? (vado in bagno? haahah :) )
<cristian_c> rikytrixty, ?
<cristian_c> villaz, magari ha fatto qualcos'altro anche
<cristian_c> villaz, perché non è possibile, non è permanente quel comando
<villaz> cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<cristian_c> villaz, non ho capito
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, fai una cosa, isntalla win  accanto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, senza cancellare ubuntu
<villaz> con quel comando cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<andrea_romeo> e se poi devo togliere ubuntu?
<cristian_c> villaz, quel comando rimuove il modulo e lo carica nuovamente con un parametro
<villaz> eventualmente per reinstllare cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, perché toglierlo?
<cristian_c> XD
<andrea_romeo> meglio mettere win e risolvere il problema in live ubuntu ... ?!??
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, non hai le idee chiare
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, la live dura una sessione
<cristian_c> i cambiamenti non sono permanenti
<andrea_romeo> beh se non va internet direi che ubuntu non mi serve :(
<cristian_c> villaz, c'è un'opzione per ripristinare, ma mi sembra esagerato per un problema del genere
<andrea_romeo> si dura una sessione ,per vedere di risolvere il problema internet....
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, o forse hai pacioccato troppo
<andrea_romeo> :)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma scusa, invece di inventaresoluzioni strane, provala in live, senza fare nient'altro
<villaz> se non ho alternative.. ho messo ubuntu ieri quindi non perdo niente
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, per capiure se ci hai messo mano tu
<cristian_c> *capire
<andrea_romeo> ma se volessi installare ubuntu in dual boot... vabeh poi posso eliminarlo... con una utility di partizionamento  per esempio?
<cristian_c> villaz, mi sembra inutile, comunque, i gusti son gusti
<andrea_romeo> nooo, non andava già dall'inizio
<cristian_c> villaz, o meglio, superfluo
<villaz> tu cosa mi suggerisci?
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma perché eliminarlo se c'è già
<andrea_romeo> ok allora vado con win xp? non per altro ma xè qui ci deve essere internet........................
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, fallo da gparted
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, crei una partizione ntfs per windows
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, e hai risolto
<andrea_romeo> boh metto il cd win vedo che mi fa fare ;)
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, non ci vuole un genio
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, devi prima crearlgi la partizione
<andrea_romeo> win le crea
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, altrimenti lui non sa dove installare
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, sì, ma è spazio sottratto dalle ext di ubuntu
<andrea_romeo> cri mo vedo
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, bisogna vedere com'è partizionato il disco
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, e questo lo puoi fare da live
<andrea_romeo> tanto ubu lo posso sempre rinstallare o usare in live... tanto anche ad installarlo è più veloce di win
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ma non capisco perché ti ostini
<andrea_romeo> e quanto meno ti kiede di stargli meno appresso nell'installazione
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, fai delle cose complicate per nulla
<cristian_c> villaz, io direi di cancellare le modifiche che hai fatto
<villaz> come?
<andrea_romeo> non so a me sembra più semplice anche se magari poi perderò un pò più di tempo semmai a rimettere ubu
<andrea_romeo> ma fa niente
<cristian_c> villaz, dipene dalle modifiche
<cristian_c> *dipende
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, non è pià semplice
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, e tra l'altro non hai detto se il wifi funziona in live
<cristian_c> :D
<villaz> ergo
<cristian_c> *più
<andrea_romeo> eh no cri, xè mai dovrebbe funzionare... ?!?
<villaz> ?
<cristian_c> villaz, recupera gli ultimi comandi digitati
<andrea_romeo> poi non so eh per carità, come ieri ha funzionato almeno un pò cioè un momento ...diciamo come oggi del resto dopo il riavvio, però...
<villaz> ne ho digitati troppi per provre a sistemare..
<villaz> si sono un coglioncello
<andrea_romeo> pure tu villaz? haahahah
<villaz> :)
<andrea_romeo> no io sono pisellino no coglioncello ahahah
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, sì, ma in live?
<cristian_c> villaz, basta che guardi nella cronologia del temrinale
<andrea_romeo> ecco per esempio ora ho cancellato tutto sulla pennetta dall'installazione di win
<andrea_romeo> ahahahahah
<cristian_c> *terminale
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, ?
<villaz> te li metto tutti allora
<andrea_romeo> perchè era collegata e non capivo che "partizione" era! ahahah
<cristian_c> villaz, bastano gli ultimi, penso
<villaz> alcuni sono esagerati credo
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, mah
<andrea_romeo> credo non ci fosse niente d'importante, spero! mannaggia chissà forse robba di mia madre... marooo ahahah
<villaz> sudo modprobe -r psmouse sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<villaz> sudo apt-get install synclient
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, vedi che il problema non è l'OS?
<villaz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.nopnp"
<villaz> cat /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> andrea_romeo, PEBKAC
<villaz> cat /etc/default/grub
<villaz> synclient TouchpadOff=0
<cristian_c> villaz, cedi che avevi fatto dell'altro
<cristian_c> villaz, mi sembrava strano
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> évedi
<andrea_romeo> ....-.-----.....:PPP
<villaz> synclient -l
<franci98xd> ma come faccio a installarlo su usb
<villaz> Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"
<villaz> Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"
<villaz> Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<villaz> Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
<villaz> Driver "synaptics"
<zemmy> è estate e in estate bisogna sfogare gli ormoni, aprite le valvole e lasciate sfogare, quando saranno tutti a nanna annichiliteli
<villaz> continuo?
<villaz> Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"
<villaz> Section "InputDevice"
<villaz> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/touchpad.conf
<villaz> Section "InputClass"
<villaz> piú o meno sono questi
<villaz> non mi uccidete
<villaz> altri non mim vengono fuori
<villaz> é grave?
<cristian_c> villaz, mi chiedo se quello è xorg.conf
<villaz> ?
<villaz> idee?
<cristian_c> villaz, cancella le modifiche
<cristian_c> villaz, credo tu abbia pacioccato anche xorg.conf
<villaz> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> franci98xd, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> villaz, allora, ricapitoliamo
<cristian_c> villaz, hai modificato /etc/default/grub, giusto?
<villaz> credo di si
<villaz> si
<krabador> villaz, se non ti ricordi cosa hai fatto a cose in giro per il sistema, reinstalla , e torna qui , se qualcosa non va
<villaz> devo reinstallare?
<cristian_c> villaz, io sarei meno drastico
<cristian_c> non è windows che si formatta per qualcunque problema
<cristian_c> *qualunque
<villaz> sono daccordo
<cristian_c> villaz, comunque, mi chiedo perché hai dovuto fare tutto questo casino
<cristian_c> per curiosità non ci credo
<cristian_c> villaz, avrai seguito qualche guida presa a caso nel web
<villaz> esatto
<cristian_c> qualche guida farlocca
<cristian_c> villaz, esatto cosa?
<villaz> esatto mi sono messo a cercare guide
<cristian_c> villaz, ma perché mi chiedo?
<cristian_c> chebisogni c'era se funzionava?
<cristian_c> *bisogno
<Daniele> Villaz, vai tranquillo le mie installazioni hanno una vita media di 3 giorni dopo sono distrutte mauauauuaua
<villaz> tutte le funzioni del mio touchpad non andavano
<villaz> o meglio
<villaz> il comodissimo scroll con due dita e lo zoom non andava
<cristian_c> Daniele, non è un buon suggerimento
<cristian_c> villaz, quelle sono le funzioni multitouch
<cristian_c> che è una cosa diversa
<cristian_c> da quello che hai fatto
<villaz> evidentemente si
<Daniele> Cristian_c, non è un suggerimento ma una constatazione, era per farlo sentire meno solo
<cristian_c> Daniele, è il modo sbagliato
<Daniele> cristian_c,  Ok, scusate
<cristian_c> Daniele, ho soltanto precisato :)
<cristian_c> villaz, eravamo a /etc/default/grub
<villaz> ad ogni modo.. non é poss
<villaz> ok
<villaz> si
<cristian_c> villaz, se hai modificat il file, basta ripristinarlo
<cristian_c> villaz, se hai aggiunto cose, le togli, se le hai cambiate, le rimetti com'era prima
<villaz> e come si fa?
<cristian_c> se hai tolto cose , ci rimetti le cose che avevi tolto
<cristian_c> villaz, come si fa cosa?
<villaz> cit : se hai aggiunto cose, le togli, se le hai cambiate, le rimetti
<cristian_c> villaz, facile
<cristian_c> villaz, è un file, ci puoi scrivere
<cristian_c> non capisco la difficoltà
<cristian_c> usi la tastiera
<villaz> ma dove lo trovo questo file??
<cristian_c> villaz, in /etc/default
<villaz> non so proprio da dove iniziare
<villaz> ok
<cristian_c> villaz, lo apri con i priivilegi
<Daniele> cristian_c,  se non sa cosa ha toccato la vedo difficile...
<cristian_c> villaz, però i danni li hai già fatti e non era semplice
<cristian_c> Daniele, qualcosa si sta cominciando a capire
<cristian_c> Daniele, diciamo che all'inizio non aveva detto cosa aveva fatto
<villaz> sono nella cartella
<cristian_c> villaz, bene , ma per modificarlo, devi aprrlo con i privilegi
<cristian_c> villaz, usi unity?
<cristian_c> *aprirlo
<villaz> ?
<villaz> non so cosa sia
<villaz> :(
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> perché c'è scritto 11.04 non lo so :P
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> da
<cristian_c> villaz, asp
<cristian_c> villaz, digita in un terminale: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Daniele> cristian_c,  Visto che siamo in tema permettemi una domanda al volo: io ho installato ubuntu e ho cambiato il DE con gnome 3.8, va bene o il sistema rimane sempre un pò "accroccato"?
<villaz> fatto
<cristian_c> Daniele, ma gnome 3.8 non è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu, o sbaglio?
<Daniele> infatti
<cristian_c> villaz, che esce?
<cristian_c> Daniele, aggiunta ppa?
<villaz> ubuntu
<Daniele> vabbe, ne parliamo dopo. risolvi con vallianz
<cristian_c> Daniele, ecco perché reinstalli spesso
<Daniele> ;)
<cristian_c> XD
<Daniele> hahaha
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> villaz, allora hai unity
<villaz> yea!
<cristian_c> Daniele, evita i ppa come la peste
<cristian_c> Daniele, che fai danni
<cristian_c> villaz, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> villaz, digita questo
<villaz> é apparso un testo
<cristian_c> Daniele, se aggiungi troppi ppa, sminchi il sistema e la reinstallazione è d'obbligo
<cristian_c> villaz, è il contwenuto del file
<cristian_c> villaz, per come l'hai modificato tu
<cristian_c> *contenuto
<villaz> bene
<villaz> e ora?
<cristian_c> villaz, fai come è stato detto, lo ripristini com'era all'inizio
<cristian_c> villaz, in fondo l'hai modificato tu
<villaz> come faccio?
<cristian_c> villaz, cosa?
<villaz> ho fatto ripristina dal menu file
<cristian_c> villaz, ?
<cristian_c> villaz, che c'entra?
<villaz> non lo so
<villaz> come lo sistemo??
<cristian_c> villaz, devi modificarlo a mano
<cristian_c> villaz, quando l'hai modificato, prima del casino, l'hai modificato a mano
<cristian_c> giusto?
<villaz> io non l'ho mai toccato questo
<cristian_c> villaz, -,-
<villaz> l'ho aperto una volta ma l'ho chiuso
<villaz> perche non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> 12:09:39 <villaz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.nopnp"
<cristian_c> chi l'han fatto quwsto?
<cristian_c> villaz, mi puoi dire che guida hai seguito
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *ha
<cristian_c> *questo
<villaz> ho guardato u dei forum
<cristian_c> villaz, posta il link
<villaz> ho provato un po tutto
<cristian_c> o dammelo in privato il link
<cristian_c> mio dio
<cristian_c> certe cose non le capirò mai
<mnemonik> domanda: il cambio di DNS si effettua sulle impostazioni del router oppure nelle impostazioni di Ubuntu?
<villaz> i link? plurale
<villaz> sono molti
<villaz> devo rivedere la cronologia
<cristian_c> villaz, eh
<cristian_c> villaz, guarda
<cristian_c> 13:00:22 <villaz> ho provato un po tutto
<cristian_c> villaz, questo mi spaventa
<cristian_c> ho il sopetto che hai fatto molti danni
<cristian_c> *sospetto
<villaz> funzion tutto
<cristian_c> villaz, sarebbe meglio reinstallare in quel cas
<villaz> solo il touchpad non va
<cristian_c> villaz, sono indeciso
<cristian_c> villaz, per via di tutte le modifiche che probabilmente hai fatto
<cristian_c> villaz, sei in dual boot?
<villaz> per reinstallare come faccio?
<villaz> si
<cristian_c> villaz, ok
<villaz> ho win 8 e ubuntu
<cristian_c> villaz, sempiicemente, avvii l'installer
<cristian_c> villaz, e vai su partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> villaz, hai la partizione /home separata?
<cristian_c> *cartella
<cristian_c> *semplicemente
<daniele_> lol, crash
<cristian_c> mnemonik, dipende
<cristian_c> mnemonik, dhcp o ip statico?
<villaz> ??
<villaz> io ho installato da usb
<cristian_c> villaz, parlo del disco
<cristian_c> l'hard disk
<mnemonik> mnemonik, dhcp?
<cristian_c> mnemonik, controlla nel network manager
<mnemonik> cristian_c, dhcp
<cristian_c> ok
<mnemonik> cristian_c, ok ti ringrazio molto
<cristian_c> mnemonik, allora, scegli dhcp (solo indirizzi), dal menù a tendina
<villaz> ho due partizioni ubuntu e yna win credo
<cristian_c> mnemonik, chiaro?
<cristian_c> mnemonik, e lì imposti i dns
<cristian_c> villaz, allora non è separata
<cristian_c> villaz, secondo me, la cosa migliore è avere la home separata
<villaz> ok e come lo faccio?
<mnemonik> cristian_c, tempo fa avevo impostato i dns nel router, però non avevo capito gli effetti tra impostarlo nel router oppure sull'OS
<cristian_c> villaz, perché se reinstalli il sistema, non perdi i dati, che stanno in un'altra partizione
<cristian_c> villaz, da gparted in live
<cristian_c> villaz, ma stai attento
<villaz> ok
<cristian_c> !gparted | villaz
<ubot-it> villaz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> villaz, leggi il wiki di ubuntu, non seguire guide a caso prese sul web
<cristian_c> :)
<villaz> grazie
<cristian_c> villaz, che se leggi il wiki, difficile che poi fai danni
<cristian_c> ;)
<villaz> allora rimetto tutto
<villaz> grazie mille per il tuo tempo
<cristian_c> villaz, metti una partizione /, una swap e una /home
<cristian_c> !partizioni | villaz
<ubot-it> villaz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> villaz, leggi anche questa
<villaz> oook!
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> mnemonik, forse è meglio nell'os, ma non saprei
<cristian_c> mnemonik, forse perché nel router è globale
<cristian_c> mnemonik, nell''os vale soltanto per il tuo sistema
<cristian_c> mnemonik, ma non saprei qual è meglio
<mnemonik> cristian_c, quindi, da quanto dici, se imposto i dns nel router tutti quelli che si collegano via wireless al mio router utilizzano i dns settati?
<cristian_c> mnemonik, sai che non lo so
<cristian_c> mnemonik, se magari usano tutti dhcp, forse sì
<cristian_c> con dns automatico e senza impostazioni particolari
<cristian_c> mnemonik, ma comunque ho dei dubbi su questo
<cristian_c> andrebbe testato
<cri> giorni
<franci98xd> was
<franci98xd> waS
<Paolo> Ciao a tutti!
<Paolo> ho bisogno di aiuto per il mio pc che non va
<Paolo> Ho un PC Ibm su cui non c'è il SO
<ExPBoy> Paolo, qui diamo assistenza per ubuntu non per l'hardware
<ExPBoy> se vuoi installare ubuntu segui questa guida:
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Paolo> grazie come posso fare c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<enzotib> Paolo, con cosa? con l'installazione di ubuntu?
<Paolo> io ho il disco live che mi hanno mandato da un centro linux
<Paolo> ma questo non parte
<enzotib> Paolo, disco di ubuntu?
<Paolo> dopo l'inserimento e la scelta della lingua si blocca
<Paolo> si disco di ubuntu
<enzotib> Paolo, che versione è?
<Paolo> di ubuntu la Xbuntu e la 7.0
<enzotib> Paolo, non esiste la 7.0
<Paolo> mi sono fatto fare una copia di Xbuntu e una di ubuntu 7.0
<enzotib> forse 7.04 o 7.10, ma sono vecchissime
<enzotib> sono del 2007
<ExPBoy> Paolo, fai prima a scaricarti la iso della 13.04 e seguire la guida per l'installazione
<ExPBoy> ammesso che il pc abbia i requisiti
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Paolo> scusa io ho una 7.10
<Paolo> una 12.04
<Paolo> una Xbuntu
<enzotib> Paolo, cerca di essere chiaro, non si capisce cos'hai
<enzotib> stai dando i numeri
<Paolo> Io ho fatto richiesta di un disco ad un centro linux
<Bia> salve, una una chiave usb che vedo con il comando lsusb ma oltre a non montarsi automaticamente, neanche con il comando blkid la vedo. secondo voi riesco a recuperare i dati?
<Paolo> e loro mi hanno mandato una copia di Xbutu 12.04 e una di ubuntu 12.04
<enzotib> Paolo, prima parlavi di 7, poi di 7.10, ma vabbè, andiamo avanti
<Paolo> Io ho anche una copia di ubuntu 10.10
<ExPBoy> Paolo, hai troppa roba
<Paolo> ricapitolo ok
<enzotib> Paolo, e nessuna parte?
<ScanI4> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con skype, faccio una semplice chiamata funziona tutto eccetto il mio microfono, come posso risolvere (premetto che il microfono funziona)
<Paolo> si nessuna parte sul PC
<enzotib> Paolo, è vecchio questo pc?
<Paolo> si è un pentium III ha 664 MHz 32 bit
<Paolo> con cache di 256KB
<enzotib> Paolo, quanta ram?
<Paolo> ho il disco di ripristino di windows 98 ma non ho il SO
<ExPBoy> <enzotib> Paolo, quanta ram?
<ScanI4> problema microfono skype ubuntu 12.04
<Paolo> 52,51 MB
<ExPBoy> ?
<enzotib> lol
<enzotib> forse c'è qualche distro che potrebbe andarci, ma non certo ubuntu
<Paolo> ha una memoria totale di 52.51 MB di cui quella fisica è 1,16MB
<ExPBoy> Paolo, lascia perdere
<enzotib> uhm, che significa, quella non fisica cos'è? swap?
<Paolo> quella swap è 58,59 MB
<ExPBoy> non è possibile 52,51
<ExPBoy> si ok diamo i numeri a caso
<enzotib> Paolo, Damn Small Linux potrebbe funzionarci, ma sei nel canale sbagliato
<enzotib> Paolo, la swap ha senso solo rispetto a un sistema installato, non è un parametro hardware
<Paolo> scusate ma il server non andava
<Paolo> il mio problema è che il disco di ubuntu non completa l'installazione, si blocca dopo la selezione della lingua (cioè alla prima finestra)
<enzotib> !troll | Paolo
<ubot-it> Paolo: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Paolo> tu puoi dirmi quale canale posso usare per avere aiuto?
<Paolo> grazie!
<enzotib> Paolo, se davvero quel pc ha 50MB di memoria, buttalo che fai prima
<Paolo> prima c'era un windows 98 è andava bene
<enzotib> Paolo, basta discutere di questo argomento
<ExPBoy> -.-
<Paolo> hanno cancellato l'hardisk
<enzotib> Paolo, ultimo avvertimento
<Paolo> ok scusatemi
<ScanI4> Buonasera, chi mi può aiutare con skype? Ho un problema riguardante il microfono, esso funziona anche su altri programmi VoIp, ma su skype no
<fabiogorgo> ciao a tuti
<fabiogorgo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi, ho installato ubuntu 13,04 sul mio asus k56c adesso vorrei installare il 12.10 ma quando metto il dvd all'accensione non mi chiede se voglio installarlo come faccio a cambiare versione?
<enzotib> fabiogorgo, scusa, non capisco, hai 13.04 e vuoi mettere 12.10?
<enzotib> torni indietro? e poi, in dual boot, o cancelli il precedente?
<mibofra> enzotib, dice che la 13.04 gli da problemi
<mibofra> (magari è il kernel)
<enzotib> mibofra, e dove lo dice?
<enzotib> leggi nel pensiero?
<mibofra> enzotib, no per sbaglio è andato su #ubuntu-it+1
<mibofra> enzotib, gli ho detto di tornare qui
<fabiogorgo> son tornato
<fabiogorgo> pardon
<enzotib> mibofra, te lo lascio volentieri, che devo andar via
<fabiogorgo> credo che cancello il precedente, averne 2 non mi serve
<fabiogorgo> manco so cos'è il kernel
<fabiogorgo> credevo che fosse piu intuitivo
<mibofra> fabiogorgo, beh non possono prevedere i problemi che ti sorgeranno ad installazione avvenuta
<mibofra> fabiogorgo, quindi vuoi rimpiazzare ubuntu 13.04 con la 12.10?
<fabiogorgo> l'idea è quella
<mibofra> fabiogorgo, inizia a mettere il dvd d'installazione di ubuntu 12.10
<fabiogorgo> perchè mi han detto che la 13 si blocca su un casino di app e in effett ici sono programmi instalati che non funzionano
<fabiogorgo> si fatto
<fabiogorgo> poi?
<mibofra> avvia l'installer
<fabiogorgo> come faccio?
<mibofra> sei sulla live di ubuntu?
<fabiogorgo> no
<mibofra> vacci
<mibofra> fabiogorgo, anche perché non mi fido molto della voce diretta, installa ubuntu ecc
<fabiogorgo> aspetta ho un problema di connessione
<mibofra> preferisco prima avviare la live :)
<mibofra> fabiogorgo, ok io son qui
<akis24> ciao
<mibofra> ciao akis24 :)
<akis24> ciao mibofra :) avevo risposto  di la' ..
<mibofra> akis24, fa nulla :)
<personale> salve
<personale> avrei un problema ingente ed urgente
<personale> vi prego qualcuno che mi aiuti anche in privato
<personale_> salve
<personale_> aiuto
<quigon> 'giorno
<quigon> non riesco ad avviare normalmente il pc si blocca in schermata nera  e devo forzare lo spegnimento e poi fare il ripristino da cosa può dipendere, e si  può sistemare?
<quigon> e si blocca spesso anche il ripristino, devo riprovare anche un paio di volte. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere, se si può, per favore.
<enzotib> quigon, riesci ad avviare in ripristino?
<quigon> si ma a volte devo provare anche due o 3 volte si blocca a nche li in particolare quando arriva alla riga pcimca ecc.
<enzotib> quigon, ti ho chiesto, perché se si avvia in ripristino, prova a fare un sudo apt-get update, poi sudo apt-get -f install
<enzotib> sudo dpkg --configure -a e anche sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (se parliamo di ubuntu normale)
<quigon> si ubuntu 12.04 lts aggiornato ieri sera
<quigon> quindi devo dare  quei 4 comandi ora
<quigon> enzotib, fatto ! mi dice che ubuntu-desktop è già alla versione più recente
<enzotib> quigon, sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<enzotib> quigon, e poi magari si vede un po' i log
<quigon> enzotib, fatto ...adesso ? vuoi vedere il syslog?
<enzotib> quigon, sì, su pastebin
<quigon> arriva
<quigon> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5808187/
<Daniele> Ciao
<quigon> enzotib, nulla da segnalare?
<lelebart> ciao a tutti! sono molto entusiasta di aver ridato vita al vecchio portatile (asus l300d con amd athlon xp-m 2400+ da 1.6/1.8GHz) grazie ad una lubuntu 13.04 alternative. funge praticamente tutto, solo non riesco a fare due cose (in ordine di importanza): - spegnare il computer; - usare fn in combinazione con f10,11,12 per regolare il volume.
<lelebart> 1)  #  halt,  halt -p,  init 0 : niente, rimane acceso con scritto system halted
<zizzu> prova con shutdown
<zizzu> tipo shutdown -h now
<snoopy_> ciao
<lelebart> zizzu, niente mi rimanda in root console
<zizzu> essi
<lelebart> ?
<zizzu> avra bisogno di permessi giusti visto che è un comando di sistema infatti si trova in sbin non in bin :D
<zizzu> fai sudo shutdown -h now tipo :P
<lelebart> ? lo do da root
<zizzu> ma giri senza desktop'
<lelebart> ? no , lxde
<zizzu> e non c'è li una ui per spegnere?
<lelebart> dato che "chiudi sessione" non funzionava, ho fatto un po' di tentativi, sia da terminale, che da tty
<lelebart> ma nisba
<zizzu> ci sara da dare qualche comando per sistemare ma non ho mai usato lxde sorry
<lelebart> non si spegne neanche da tty
<lelebart> neanche da root di ripristino, senza X
<zizzu> hai provato con sudo shutdown -h now? secondo me si spegne :D
<lelebart> anche secondo me, ma non secondo il pc. rimane bello lì acceso a dirmi che si è spento correttamente
<lelebart> con shutdown -h now o shutdown -h -q now mi chiude X e mi manda in console loggato come root. ma non si spegne
<zizzu> sisi ho presente a me lo faceva su un vecchio pc quando davo halt ma con shutdown mi ha sempre funzionato
<lelebart> :/ bu
<lelebart> stupido pc, o stupido me, che diavolo
<snoopy_> cerco aiuto
<zizzu> ma non ci sono canali irc in italiano dedicati ad altri argomenti tipo programmazione? tutti in inglese sono? :(
<snoopy_> ma come funziona sta ciat
<snoopy_> partiamo bene
<lelebart> zizzu, azzurra
<lelebart> (irc.azzurra.org #programmazione)
<zizzu> azzurra mi sembra un po morto come server o no??
<lelebart> boh, è un bel po' che non uso irc, può darsi
<snoopy_> cerco aiuto
<lelebart> (ma stiamo andando ot)
<lelebart> snoopy_, don't aks to ask, just ask
<snoopy_> scri italiano
<zizzu> scri italiano bellissima :D
<snoopy_> e e mezzora che cerco auoto ma misa che non risolvo niente se si continua cosi
<pook> Salve ragazzi io ho un pc Compaq Presario 700 con Windows xp professional
<zizzu> ti ha detto di fare la domanda e se qualcuno sa o puo ti risponde penso :)
<snoopy_> ok provo o rinuncio
<pook> Salve ragazzi io ho un pc Compaq Presario 700 con Windows xp professional 690MHz,368 MB di RAM io voglio istallare ubuntu perche il mio pc ormai e datato cioè si blokka ed e molto lento io ho provato a istallare ubuntu lubuntu Xubuntu... ma mi da un messaggio di errore... cmq io ora ho windows xp aperto e ho inserito il cd nel lettore e mi esce una voce (installa ubuntu come una semplice applicazione cosa vuol dire ?????) cioè se l
<pook> ho mi conviene buttare il pc e comprarne un altro cioè cmq questo pc a piu di 10 anni mi e stato regalato … c'è possibilita di farlo  funzionare con ubuntu ???? io cercando su internet ho trovato puppy linux ma nn sono riuscito a scaricare ISO che mi consigliate di fare ….????
<snoopy_> ubuntu ultima versione  non riconosce key wind  non avendo internet come risolvo
<lelebart> pook, che messaggio di errore? che tipo di installazione hai provato?
<pook> cioè di poca ram
<zizzu> metti una distribuzione leggera, ubuntu è pesante
<luigim> ciao
<snoopy_> key alcatel
<luigim> volevo farvi una domanda è possibile installare ubuntu ma mantenere windows?
<lelebart> snoopy_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=554915 ?
<pook> si luigi !
<pook> ragazzi che mi consigliate
<luigim> come si fa?
<zizzu> prova con una debian pook
<zizzu> mooolto + leggera :)
<lelebart> pook, prova con un installazione alternate di lubuntu e poi usa zram!
<pook> zizzu mi inserisci il link dove poter scaricare debian
<snoopy_> se ion istallo la key come vado  forum ubuntu it
<lelebart> snoopy_, e come ci leggi ora?
<zizzu> http://www.debian.org/
<lelebart> pook, google è tuo amico!
<snoopy_> prima cera unaltro scriveva arabo  mi sa che aiuto non ne avro se si scherza
<pook> si ma con il pc che si blokka nn e facile girare su internet
<zizzu> vuoi un mirror?
<lelebart> (puoi sempre *comprare* il cd e fartelo arrivare a casa)
<zizzu> http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/#stable qui ci sono i vari mirror
<snoopy_> vabbe ringrazio risolvo rimanendo su windows grazie
<lelebart> (ah fly)
<sheng> ave
<sheng> esiste qualche ragione plausibile perchè il video di skype smetta di funzionare all'improvviso?
 * lelebart prova a spegnere il pc, ciao zizzu
<sheng> any suggestion?
<hgcdhj> d
<manu_145> Buona sera gruppo, sto per installare ubuntu 12.04 all'interno del pc di una mia amica, sto provando ubuntu da flash e vorrei installarlo a fianco di windows 7, tutto quello che c'e' dentro win si puo' cancellare, e' possibile farlo dalla installazione in prova live?
<hgcdhj> Si
<manu_145> grazie :) come ?
<manu_145> lol
<hgcdhj> Quando installi ti chiede propio quale tipo di installazione vuoi eseguire con tanto di descrizione di cio che succederà
<manu_145> bene, diciamo che sono alla finestra di Installa dove vedo le tre voci
<manu_145> come posso procedere in maniere ottimale?
<hgcdhj> Leggi le descrizioni e scegli quella più adatta alle tue esigenze
<manu_145> nn so bene che cosa monta da pc..potrai informarmi da questa posizione?
<hgcdhj> tu vuoi piallare windows,giusto?
<manu_145> potrei*
<manu_145> si esatto.
<manu_145> :)
<hgcdhj> asp
<sheng> mmm qualche consiglio per questa webcam morta?
<sheng> non va nemmeno cheese
<hgcdhj> manu_145,
<hgcdhj> Mi sembra che l'oipzione si chiami installa e sostituisci
<manu_145> dimmi hgcdhj:
<hgcdhj> Qui trovi tutto : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<hgcdhj> comunque secondo me la soluzione al tuo problema è davvero semplice, basta che premi installa e sostituisci
<manu_145> ok d;ho un'occhiata
<hgcdhj> comunque secondo me la soluzione al tuo problema è davvero semplice, basta che premi installa e sostituisci
<manu_145> ok, provero' questa opzione
<hgcdhj> manu_145,
<manu_145> sto' leggendo il link e' molto utile grazie
<hgcdhj> Nella pagina che ti ho linkato c'è una sezione che si chiama partizionamento
<hgcdhj> Molto chiaro, buona frtuna
<manu_145> grazie :D
<manu_145> buona serata gruppo!
<manu_145> hgcdhj ciao
<sheng> ..
<hgcdhj> quit
<manu_145> ho un problema, fino ad ora tutto bene, ma ora non mi sta riconoscendo la connessione lan che fino a 5 minuti fa riconosceva! cosa e' successo?
<anoncn_78> sera
<manu_145> sera anoncn_78
<anoncn_78> manu_145,  che OS hai?
<anoncn_78> manu_145,  quale versione di ubuntu usi?
<milanese> ciao chat
<milanese> chi mi sà dire come mai quando installo il 2° kernel vanilla (es. prima il 3.9.7 e poi il 3.9.8)grub me lo rileva come un altro sistema operativo?
<milanese> per evitare ciò ad esempio devo partire con quello generic, purgare il vecchio vanilla e installare il nuovo. Fastidio!!
<milanese> Se però ne installo 2 e poi purgo il vecchio ormai grub mi crea la seconda voce del nuovo sistema operativo
<guest____> Ciao. Volevo provare a scaricare un video da mtv con rtmpdump. Il codice è tutto giusto però siccome url contiene !/intlod/it/ontv/...  mi dice command not found
<guest____> event
<guest____> l'url l'ho messo fra "" ma da errore, perché ! è un carattere speciale o no?
<davegarath> hola all, sto cercando di tirare su xen su 12.04.2 ... ho un errore però quando cerco di far partire xcp-xapi : FATAL: Error inserting blktap (/lib/modules/3.5.0-34-generic/updates/dkms/blktap.ko): Unknown symbol
<davegarath> ho visto che c'è un caso simile : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blktap-dkms/+bug/1157421 ma non ho capito come risolvere
<mibofra> davegarath, ma se installi il kernel specifico per xen?
<davegarath> mibofra: è quello che ho fatto ( credo )
<davegarath> dovrebbe farlo lui da solo installando xen-hypervisor
<mibofra> davegarath, mi sembra di no
<mibofra> davegarath, un altro controllo non guasta mai :=)
<davegarath> mibofra: non c'è un kernel specifico per xen
<mibofra> davegarath, dovrebbe esserci il virtual
<mibofra> davegarath, con una ricerca ti posso far sapere
<mibofra> anzi no
<mibofra> lo so
<mibofra> ci dovrebbe essere linux-xen
<davegarath> none
<davegarath> mibofra: nada
<mibofra> davegarath, ne sono quasi sicuro al 99%
<mibofra> davegarath, puoi ripassar domani per caso ?
<davegarath> ok
<manu_145> aggiornamento da 12.04 a 12.10 dopo il riavvio come richiesto lo schermo rimane nero!
<davegarath> ma penso sia più un problema di questo tipo : http://byte-consult.be/2013/05/14/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-xen-server-xcp-xapi-installation/
<manu_145> :D
<davegarath> mibofra: questo problema c'era anche con il 3.2.0-40
<mibofra> davegarath, allora prova un altro kernel :)
<davegarath> mibofra: solo che io sto usando il 3.5.0-24
<davegarath> mibofra: s/24/34/
<mibofra> manu_145, usi i driver open per la scheda video?
<mibofra> davegarath, ed usane un altro XD
<manu_145> grazie mibofa, ma nn so che dirti, nn sono molto esperto!
<manu_145> :)
<manu_145> nn ho nemmeno il cursore lampeggiante
<manu_145> e' proprio bloccato!
<manu_145> cioe' ho nozioni molto limitate, nn sono un master ecco
<manu_145> sono in Bios, puo' servire?
<manu_145> qualcuno puo' cortesemente aiutarmi?
<manu_145> :D
<mibofra> manu_145, oi
<mibofra> ero un attimo via XD
<manu_145> ciao mibofra felice che mi rispondi
<manu_145> ho un problema spero lo puoi leggere dalla chatt
<mibofra> manu_145, se puoi dare un lshw >> lsw
<manu_145> nn riesco ad aprire terminale
<mibofra> spetta
<manu_145> ok grazie!
<manu_145> :)
<mibofra> il comando è lshw >> lshw.txt
<mibofra> manu_145, ma la console non la puoi raggiungere
<mibofra> o rimane nero nero :D ?
<manu_145> nero nero, niente cursore lampeggiante....
<vlt> manu_145: Hai un live CD?
<manu_145> disinserita ora
<manu_145> no usb
<manu_145> ma e' aggiornata 12.10 in usb ho 12.04
<mibofra> vlt, da dove dovr?
<mibofra> manu_145, puoi avviare dal dvd/pennetta ?
<manu_145> si da f12
<manu_145> dici?
<mibofra> *vlt da dove dovrebbe aver installato
<mibofra> manu_145, sisi :)
<manu_145> lol giusto per chiarire, anche se e' aggiornato?
<manu_145> lol
<mibofra> manu_145, sisi XD
<manu_145> lol
<manu_145> ^^
<manu_145> asp
<manu_145> ci sono unetbootin
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> fai la pennetta nuova
<mibofra> :))
<manu_145> definisci fai la pennetta nuova. lol :)
<mibofra> manu_145, unetbootin ti mette l'iso sulla penna no?
<manu_145> hey sta partendo
<manu_145> nn ho toccato nulla
<manu_145> e' in progresso di accensione
<manu_145> looooooooooool
<manu_145> :D :D :D
<manu_145> ma sembra come in prova, io nn ho premuto "try without install.." ma e' comparsa la (Install Ubuntu12.04) dici ch esono in prova?
<mibofra> manu_145, si
<manu_145> intendo in scrivania
<manu_145> l'icona!
<mibofra> stai avviando da un dvd/pennetta
<manu_145> si esatto, senza premere..deve essere automatico
<manu_145> lol... e che faccio reinstallo?
<manu_145> senza aggiornare alla 12.10
<manu_145> :(
<mibofra> manu_145, ma forse è meglio XD
<mibofra> comunque
<manu_145> nuoooo
<mibofra> se vai sulle opzioni dell'installazione
<mibofra> c'è pure l'aggiorna
<manu_145> ora da prova live?
<mibofra> sisi
<manu_145> avvio install
<manu_145> da "Tipo installazione" seconda voce: elimina ubuntu 12.10 e reinstalla.
<manu_145> credo sia installato.
<manu_145> ovvero aggiornato
<mibofra> manu_145, le altre voci?
<manu_145> lol
<manu_145> installa ubuntu 12.04 LTS a fianco di Ubuntu 12.10
<manu_145> tolgo la flash
<manu_145> ?
<mibofra> manu_145, lol allora non aggiorni nulla :P
<manu_145> ma nn posso rimuoverla in sicurezza
<mibofra> se tu stai installando la 12.04 non aggiorni
<manu_145> e' sotto bush
<mibofra> la ver più nuova è la 12.10 :D
<manu_145> dash sorry
<manu_145> provo a riavviare
<mibofra> ok
<manu_145> si pasticcia se togli la flash prima di riavviare?
<manu_145> :D
<manu_145> diciamo che non era consigliato ecco
<manu_145> ho reinserito e premuto invio e' andata bene
<manu_145> ora e' riavviato ed e' bloccato ancora
<manu_145> nero senza cursore
<manu_145> lampeggiante
<manu_145> ctrl +alt +f1 nada
<manu_145> niente
<manu_145> reinstallo
<manu_145> ma no dai nn vorglio e' installato
<manu_145> :(
<manu_145> voglio*
<mibofra> manu_145, ctrl + alt + f2?
<manu_145> nop
<manu_145> nessun f
<UTF-8> weltall, ciao
<UTF-8> AlexZion, , ciao
<manu_145> niente, riavvio
<UTF-8> manu_145, motivo?
<manu_145> schermata nera
<manu_145> no riesca ad andare avanti
<manu_145> sono di nuovo in live
<UTF-8> manu_145, all'avvio?
<manu_145> a scusa UTF
<manu_145> nn avevo visto che nn eri mibofra
<manu_145> :D lol
<manu_145> ok ti spiego
<mibofra> manu_145, il punto è che non mi viene in
<mibofra>  *mente
<mibofra> nulla tranne qualche file di sistema andato durante l'avanzamento
<manu_145> ho installato da live ubuntu 12.04 e dopo l'install ho aggiornato a 12.10 dopo riavvio rimane schermo nero
<mibofra> *andato al creatore :D
<UTF-8> ma l'hai installato su pennina?
<manu_145> si
<manu_145> come questo laptop che sto usando
<mibofra> manu_145, ma in ogni caso c'è la 13.04 ora come ora :)
<manu_145> e' perfetta
<UTF-8> 12.04 LTS
<AlexZion> ciao UTF-8
<manu_145> ero in 12.04 si UTF
<UTF-8> AlexZion, ciao
<manu_145> ora 12.10
<UTF-8> perchè aggiornarlo?
<manu_145> volevo raggiungere la 13.04
<manu_145> come mibofra diceva
<manu_145> ma ho cambiato
<UTF-8> su laptop o desk?
<manu_145> idea basta che mi parta 12.10
<manu_145> questo su desk
<manu_145> lol
<manu_145> :)
<mibofra> manu_145, ma provare la live della 13.04 almeno provarla :)
<UTF-8> concordo
<manu_145> se riuscissi a far partire la 12.10 farei da aggiornamenti
<manu_145> concordo pure io ma ora..oggi nn riesco
<manu_145> giusto per far vedere a questa amica che funzioni
<manu_145> :)
<UTF-8> manu_145, amica?
<manu_145> il pc e' di una mia amica sul quale sto installando ubuntu si xche'?
<manu_145> non sara' illegale :D
<UTF-8> manu_145, personalmente se non ha troppe pretese, la 13.04 a mio avviso è sì la più recente, ma non è LTS
<manu_145> quello e' vero
<UTF-8> manu_145, indi...12.04 (coperta 5 anni e stabile). Gli ci aggiungi cairo dock come orpello ed è apposto
<manu_145> indi reinstallo 12.04
<UTF-8> l'aggiornamento lo farai il prossimo anno con il rilascio della prossima LTS
<manu_145> che ho gia in live
<manu_145> su flash
<manu_145> ?
<UTF-8> o ti reinstalli il SO daccapo
<UTF-8> per creare una live da pennina ci vogliono 10 minuti
<manu_145> reinstallo
<manu_145> piu' o meno ho una linea scarsa
<manu_145> vabbe'
<manu_145> cmq
<manu_145> ti aggiorno
<manu_145> grazie
<manu_145> davvero ragazzi
<UTF-8> buonavita
<manu_145> ^^
<manu_145> lunga vita e prosperita'!
<mibofra> manu_145, ma figurati :)
<UTF-8> mibofra, ciao mibo, vado.
<mibofra> ciao UTF-8 :)
<canon> buonasera
<canon> ho un problema con kubuntu
<canon> ho iniziato a usarlo oggi
<canon> ho visto che c'erano dei driver di nvidia non attivi e cosi li ho attivati
<canon> ora va tutto lentissimo e risponde ai click del mouse dopo svariati secondi
<canon> l'unico modo è che dopo il clic faccio ctrl alt canc
<canon> come posso disinstallare il driver che ha fatto casino?
<canon> si chiama nvidia x server settings
<canon> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<canon> c'è nessuno?
<a7x> riprova domani mattina
<canon> come si fa ad entrare in modalità sicura?
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-29
<nuovo> ciao, c'è qualcuno sveglio a quest'ora? ..ubuntu software center sembra lento a scaricare, è possibile verificare la sua velocità di download? grazie
<nuovo> ciao, c'è qualcuno sveglio a quest'ora? ..ubuntu software center sembra lento a scaricare, è possibile verificare la sua velocità di download? grazie
<nuovo> vabè saluti
<akis24> giorno
<cri> gionro
<akis24> giorno
<Barracuda945> buongiorno a tutti,un buon programma per recupero dati da hd formattati ?
<cristian_c> Barracuda945, prova testdisk o photorec
<cristian_c> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdisk'
<cristian_c> !photorec
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
<cristian_c> lol
<Barracuda945> sono free?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Barracuda945, boh
<cristian_c> dipende
<cristian_c> Barracuda945, alla fine l'importante è risolvere il problema, no?
<Barracuda945> si certo
<cristian_c> Barracuda945, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Partizioni
<cristian_c> Barracuda945, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<Barracuda945> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> Barracuda945, studia con attenzione
<Barracuda945> l'hd è in ntfs
<cristian_c> Barracuda945, studia con attenzione
<cristian_c> Barracuda945, se leggi attentamente, trovi le risposte alle domande
<Barracuda945> ok grazie ancora
<remix_tj> Barracuda945: si sono open comunque
<sin_> hola.quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate per un net con atom cpu n270 1.60 ghz?
<cristian_c> sin_, xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> sin_, provale entrambe in live
<sin_> come in live?
<cristian_c> sin_, eh, inserisci la live dvd o la live usb
<cristian_c> le provi , prima di installarle
<sin_> il fatto è c'era installato winzozz adesso non mi riconosce niente.quindi la scarico da usb formatto e installo
<Carlos1975> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> sin_, puoi sempre provare in live, prima
<cristian_c> sin_, e poi scegli cosa installare
<sin_> si sto scaricando la iso poi...?
<Carlos1975> Per chi può aiutarmi vorrei un info... ho un pc EEE asus (1 gb ram) ho meso u ubuntu 12.04  dove gira molto bene .... sto scaricando 13.04 perchè mi dicono sia migliore.... ho letto però che c sono dei problemi su questo tipo di pc per il 13.04 qualcuno sa qualcosa in merito ?
<cristian_c> sin_, poi controlli l'hash
<cristian_c> !md5  | sin_
<ubot-it> sin_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<sin_> e dove lo trovo sul file che ho scaricato?
<cristian_c> sin_, ci pensa il programma
<cristian_c> sin_, leggi la pagina wiki che ti ho linkato
<sin_> facendo...
<cristian_c> sin_, poi lo confronti con l'hash presente su una pagina del wiki
<cristian_c> sin_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> copia-incolla
<cristian_c> pongo un problema
<cristian_c> ci sono problema nel trasferimento con il client irc lostirc
<cristian_c> per l'invio dei file utilizzo il comando /DCC SEND nick_destinatario nome_file
<cristian_c> se apro la finestra dei trasferimenti DCC, la riga relativa al trasferimento mostra lo status del trasferimento a 'Waiting'
<cristian_c> facendo clic sul pulsante Ferma, lo status cambia in 'Transferring'
<cristian_c> il log della chat segnala che la connessione viene accettata, ma al destinatario non risulta e nessun trasferimento viene eseguito
<cristian_c> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<sheng> qualcheduno
<sheng> ?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sheng> se vabbe lo so
<sheng> anyway è possibile che ogni volta che metto il pc in standby al suo riavvio non carica i driver della webcam?
<sheng> uso xubuntu 12.12 32 bit
<akis24> sheng:  hai messo tu i driver ?
<sheng> no
<sheng> non ricordo di quali driver si tratta
<sheng> in ogni caso è un comportamento strano, la cam riprende a funzionare dopo una serie di riavii
<sheng> mai al primo
<akis24> sheng:  non saprei dirti strano
<cristian_c> sheng, che cam?
<sheng> una vecchia kodak dvc 325
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> usb?
<sheng> yeah
<cristian_c> sheng, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<sheng> era in offerta al museo archeologico ;p
<cristian_c> lol
<sheng> si lo so, la riconosce
<sheng> c'è
<cristian_c> va beh, io ho una wb-1400t
<cristian_c> !paste | sheng
<ubot-it> sheng: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sheng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810476/
<canon> buongiono
<canon> mi serve una info rapida
<canon> posso installare kubuntu su una partizione dove è gia installato?
<canon> quindi formattare solo quella partizione e rinstallarci kubuntu
<sheng> nel manager dell'installer grafico ti chiede dove vuoi installare la distro
<canon> e gli posso dire di installarla su quella partizione?
<cristian_c> canon, c'è il flag formatta su gparted, sull'installer di kubuntu non so
<sheng> cristian_c: per il mio problema hai qualche idea? non tanto per risolverlo, visto che si risolve da solo e poco mi importa in fondo. giusto per sapere che c*zzo gli prende ;D
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=spca501, 12M
<canon> senza usare gparted non c'è modo?
<cristian_c> canon, non ricordo il software che usa l'installer di kubuntu, comunque guarda lì
<sheng> so?
<cristian_c> sheng, ma tu parli della sospensione?
<sheng> si
<cristian_c> sheng, e se li carichi a mano?
<sheng> non lo so fare ^_^
 * sheng si chiude a riccio
<cristian_c> non fare così
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> sheng, sudo modprobe nome_modulo
<sheng> ;p
<cristian_c> XD
<sheng> spca501 ?
<cristian_c> sheng, ma sei sicuro che non siano caricati dopo la sospensione
<cristian_c> ?
<sheng> io riscontro solo che la cam non va
<cristian_c> sheng, prova a sospendere e poi ridigita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<sheng> nè con cheese che con skype
<cristian_c> sheng, fai come ho suggerito
<sheng> io ora sto dopo la sospensione
<cristian_c> allora c'è
<sheng> ho pastato l'output
<cristian_c> il driver è caricato
<sheng> allora cosa sarà
<cristian_c> 12:52:43 <cristian_c>     |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=spca501, 12M
<sheng> capito
<sheng> che ca*zo sarà allora
<cristian_c> sheng, apri cheese da terminale
<cristian_c> sheng, magari ti dice che problema c'è
<sheng> ok
<sheng> apre tutto senza nessun messaggio
<cristian_c> sheng, o digita anche: dmesg | tail
<sheng> ovviamente schermo nero
<cristian_c> sheng, nulla sul terminale?
<sheng> nulla
<cristian_c> sheng, digita: dmesg | tail
<sheng> aspetta che pasto
<sheng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810522/
<cristian_c> sheng, prova a digitarlo subito dopo la sospensione
<cristian_c> magari si sono persi dei messaggi precedenti
<sheng> faccio al volo
<sheng> :]
<sheng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810532/
<sheng> mmm ho incasinato un po' col copy
<sheng> si capisce comunque
<cristian_c> sheng, metti su pastebin /var/log/dmesg
<cristian_c> così ho anche il log precedente
<sheng> ora devo andare, quando avrai tempo finiremo
<sheng> grazie sei stato gentilissimo
<sheng> :]
<sheng> puoi /msg così al mio ritorno leggo tutto
<sheng> ciao!
<cristian_c> -,-
<rustego> All'avvio del browser mi si chiede di impostare la password per new keyring, di che si tratta ?
<costa58> ciao,ho scaricato skype pero 'non riesco ad aprirlo
<dario_> costa58 che errore ti da?^
<lelebart> salve a tutti. vecchio pc con fresh install lubuntu 13.04: non si spegne. né halt -p né init 0 né shutdown -p now né shutdown -p -q now. con halt rimane acceso con scritto system halted, con poweroff chiude x e mi lascia in root console, e se provo da lì a dare un qualsiasi comando per spegnerlo, ritorno ad system halted, ma rimane acceso. ausus l3000d, cpu amd athlon xp 2400+ 1.6/2.8GHz, video sis, 1024GB dram. installazione a
<lelebart> lternate
<dario_> salve, come mai ubuntu non ha firewall?? devo metterne uno?
<lelebart> dario_ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<dario_> lelebart, ok grazie, letto tutto.. ma come mai invece su linux-mint allora c'è?
<dario_> non è pur sempre una derivata di ubuntu?
<lelebart> dario_, boh! :)
<manu_145> Buon giorno, ho un problema, non riesco ad aprire i miei dee lettori cd/dvd dal mio pc, nemmeno da terminal con eject o con eject -t ???
<manu_145> ciao mibrofra :D
<fonta> ciaoooo
<fonta> hello
<fonta> \\hello:cd
<dedi_it> tablet slate7 hp
<dedi_it> il tablet non viene riconosciuto dal pc
<dedi_it> chi mi sa dire cosa devo fare
<akis24> ciao
<manu_145> Ok sono riuscito ad aprire lo slot cd/dvd andando ROOT, :D lol, ma naturalmente non risolve il problema che non si riapre in seguito con il tasto :( , sapreste darmi una mano?
<rustego> uso una live usb di ubuntu 12.04 persistente non mi permette di installare Java, è normale ?
<alexexe> problemi con amd doppia scheda video una integrata l'altra dedicata qualcuno ne sa' qualcosa ?
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | alexexe
<ubot-it> alexexe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<manu_145> Ok sono riuscito ad aprire lo slot cd/dvd andando ROOT, :D lol, ma naturalmente non risolve il problema che non si riapre in seguito con il tasto :( , sapreste darmi una mano?
<manu_145> ciao cristian_c mi hai già aiutato :) sera
<cristian_c> manu_145, non ricordo
<cristian_c> :D
<manu_145> non oggi :)
<manu_145> lol
<manu_145> cmw sia sapresti aiutarmi
<cristian_c> manu_145, non saprei, solo in ubuntu lo fa?
<manu_145> si
<cristian_c> manu_145, e in live?
<manu_145> ho installato da lice alcuni gg fa
<cristian_c> ?
<manu_145> live*
<cristian_c> manu_145, sì, ma ora funziona in live?
<manu_145> si
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> manu_145, pacioccato?
<manu_145> nop
<manu_145> ;)
<cristian_c> manu_145, ehh
<cristian_c> manu_145, se in live il cd funziona...
<cristian_c> lo sportello
<alexexe> Acpi_call: provato ma non mi porta a termine l'installazzione
<alexexe> java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "gksudo": error=2, File o directory non esistente
<manu_145> io riesco ad aprire lo sportello solo da terminale sudo eject
<cristian_c> alexexe, in che punto della guida?
<manu_145> ho già copiato alcuni cd per prova
<manu_145> e tutto funziona
<manu_145> è perfetto
<cristian_c> manu_145, eh, ma in live funza
<manu_145> ma nn riesco poi a riaprirlo, si apre perchè a fine copia ho messo l'opzione apertura automatica
<cristian_c> manu_145, eh, ma in live funza
<manu_145> ahahah
<cristian_c> eh, non c'è da ridere
<alexexe> quando vado a fare l'installazione dopo aver dato il codice di riferimento del mio pc
<cristian_c> avrai pacioccato, dato che di default funge
<cristian_c> alexexe, indicami il punto esatto della guida
<manu_145> e che crede che sia successo !
<cristian_c> così è più sempllice
<manu_145> credi*
<cristian_c> manu_145, non so cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> manu_145, ho un'idea
<alexexe> java -jar $HOME/acpi_call_GUI.jar
<cristian_c> alexexe, ci guardo
<alexexe> dopo questo comando chiede di essere installato e d'inserire dei codici del proprio pc
<cristian_c> alexexe, asp, qui siamo dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> alexexe, l'installazione è avvenuta con successo?
<cristian_c> non sto parlando dell'utilizzo, eh
<cristian_c> manu_145, dovresti provare a creare un nuovo account
<cristian_c> manu_145, e vedere se anche esso è affetto
<alexexe> si l'installazzione e' andata almeno errori non ne ho visti
<cristian_c> bene
<manu_145> ok
<cristian_c> alexexe, quale de usi?
<cristian_c> alexexe, (ambiente grafico)
<alexexe> unity
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> alexexe, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | alexexe
<ubot-it> alexexe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> alexexe, digita anche: ls $HOME
<cristian_c> alexexe, hai una partizione home separata?
<alexexe> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> alexexe, posta tutto su pastebin
<manu_145_> ho creato un nuovo utente, e funzionava li, qui ora dopo aver terminato la sessione e rientrato in questo utente funge
<manu_145_> nn so che dire
<manu_145_> che ne pensi?
<cristian_c> manu_145_, cioè ora funziona anche con il tuo solito utente?
<manu_145_> yep
<manu_145_> asp
<manu_145_> riprovo per
<cristian_c> manu_145_, penso che è meglio se non approfondisco
<cristian_c> :P
<manu_145_> crederci
<manu_145_> funge
<manu_145_> lol
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> manu_145_, ma era una cosa che accadeva da poco?
<manu_145_> si oggi
<manu_145_> nn avevo mai usato il lettore
<cristian_c> comunque anche il mio sportello non funge, ma è un difetto hardware suppongo
<cristian_c> si apre da solo
<cristian_c> anche più volte
<cristian_c> XD
<manu_145_> mmi hanno regalato un cd e ho provato ad ascoltarlo e li la scoperta
<manu_145_> lol
<cristian_c> manu_145_, forse non avevi terminato la sessione o riavviato
<manu_145_> si si ! ci stò attento :D
<cristian_c> manu_145_, comunque, se ricapita, prova a fare un po' di manutenzione, magari c'è qualche vite
<cristian_c> o molla
<manu_145_> adesso che mi ci fai pensare
<manu_145_> è stato da un tecnico
<cristian_c> lol
<manu_145_> due sett fa
<manu_145_> e ti assicuro che nn l'avevo ancora provato!
<manu_145_> ora è ok, ho altri cd da provare :D
<manu_145_> ciao critian_c
<manu_145_> a presto!
<manu_145_> lol
<cristian_c> np
<manu_145_> lol
<alexexe> fatto almeno credo di aver fatto quello che mi hai chiesto, cristian
<cristian_c> alexexe, posta qui il link
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810979
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810964/ù
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810964/
<cristian_c> alexexe, il comando viene accettato
<cristian_c> alexexe, non appare la gui?
<cristian_c> ah, ho capito
<alexexe> l'installazzione grafica ? si
<cristian_c> alexexe, quindi APPARE?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> alexexe, quindi appare?
<alexexe> si appare
<cristian_c> alexexe, installa gksudo
<cristian_c> o quello che è
<cristian_c> se non è installato
<laurencemcinner> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> alexexe, a che punto sei?
<alexexe> fatto ho installato
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> rilancia
<cristian_c> il java jar ecc...
<alexexe> fatto
<cristian_c> alexexe, sempre errore?
<alexexe> no non da piu' l'errore
<cristian_c> alexexe, se ti aiuta c'è anche il video tutorial di dallas
<alexexe> ma non so' ....
<cristian_c> alexexe, secondo me, comunque gli dovresti segnalare che va installato quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> alexexe, altrimenti altri potrebbero trovarsi nella tua situazione
<alexexe> c''e anche un mio amico che e' ritornato a windows per questo motivo
<cristian_c> alexexe, è meglio che stia su windows
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> alexexe, comunque è solo qualche mese che dallas ha realizzato il programmino grafico
<cristian_c> prima era soltanto a riga di comando
<alexexe> ma non vedo risultati
<cristian_c> alexexe, a che punto del video sei?
<alexexe> mi  dice error ae not found
<cristian_c> dove?
<alexexe> process complete
<cristian_c> !dettagli | alexexe
<ubot-it> alexexe: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<alexexe> quando do' il comando turn off discrete cpu
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> alexexe, quali operazioni hai fatto dopo aver installato la gui?
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, dopo averto pidgin e rifatto tutto, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | cyberl3o
<ubot-it> cyberl3o: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ubuntu2604> Salve
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, ma tu sei leopesto?
<cristian_c> :D
<silly_> salve
<alexexe> ho dato il comando di utilizzo
<cristian_c> alexexe, sì, quello è per avviare la gui
<cristian_c> alexexe, ma poi cos'hai fatto, aperta la gui?
<alexexe> avviata ho dato il comando installa dall'interfaccia grafica
<Ubuntu2604> Io avrei un problema per il partizionamento del disco,ho installato ubuntu 13.04 ed ora vorrei avere anche windows 7 premium,acquistato da amazon.Adesso vorrei sapere se posso installare windows 7 senza fare casini,ovvero eliminare ubuntu.
<cristian_c> alexexe, e poi execute?
<alexexe> certo
<alexexe> ho messo il cod.del mio pc pavillion dv6
<cristian_c> alexexe, e si è aperta la finestra del browser?
<alexexe> si
<cristian_c> alexexe, mi puoi dare il link alla pagina che si è aperta?
<alexexe> certo
<alexexe> http://hybrid-graphics-linux.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=ACPI_calls#Individual_Model_results
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: no, cyberl3o o leo su altri server ;)
<cristian_c> Ubuntu2604, sì, però occorre vedere come sono messe le partizioni
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, leopesto è una famoso ubuntaro sfizzero XD
<cristian_c> ecco perché mi è venuto il dubbio XD
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: ah, ok, nono, non conosco;)
<cristian_c> alexexe, lspci -nn
<cristian_c> alexexe, su pastebin
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811106/
<alexexe> scusa
<cristian_c> alexexe, eh
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811108/
<alexexe> scusa cristian_c
<cristian_c> alexexe, ok
<cristian_c> alexexe, hai due schede ati
<alexexe> si
<cristian_c> qual'è quella integrata e quella dedicata
<alexexe> il pc bolle
<cristian_c> alexexe, ovviamente è un portatile, altrimenti il problema non si porrebbe
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> alexexe, resisti
<cristian_c> qual'è quella integrata e quella dedicata?
<alexexe> quella integrata secondo me e' il modello serie 4000 la meno performante
<cristian_c> ok
<alexexe> la serie 5000 e' piu' performante esattamente 5650
<cristian_c> ho controllato
<cristian_c> alexexe, nella tabella non c'è nessuna delle due
<cristian_c> nella pagina
<cristian_c> alexexe, quindi va fatto a mano
<cristian_c> alexexe, con lo scipt contenuto nella cartella di acpi_call
<alexexe> a ecco ....e adesso
<cristian_c> alexexe, ecco perché non funzionava
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> alexexe, adesso devi aprire la cartella di acpi call
<cristian_c> ci sono dei file dentro e altre cartelle
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo il nome del file quindi va individuato
<cristian_c> una roba tipo turn_off gpu oppure, non ricordo
<cristian_c> alexexe, mi devi aiutare a farti aiutare
<alexexe> trovata la cartella
<cristian_c> ok, postami il contenuto con un ls
<cristian_c> alexexe, lo script dovrebbe restituirti il codice
<cristian_c> per la tua scheda ati
<cristian_c> alexexe, probabilmente, nella tabella ci sono i codici più diffusi, ma non tutti
<Eagle2> ciao!
<alexexe> help lo apro con editor di testo ?
<cristian_c> alexexe, no
<cristian_c> alexexe, a me serve il contenuto della cartella
<alexexe> dimmi allora
<cristian_c> alexexe, digita ls $HOME
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> alexexe, digita ls $HOME/acpi_call/
<cristian_c> alexexe, digita ls -l $HOME/acpi_call/
<Eagle2> si può avere un aiutonito?
<Eagle2> *aiutino
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811137/
<Eagle2> ok
<cristian_c> alexexe, ls -l $HOME/acpi_call/examples
<cristian_c> alexexe, non ricordo a memoria, c'è questa cartella e support
<Eagle2> Non riesco a configurare il suono HDMI sul televisore !
<cristian_c> proviamo con questa
<cristian_c> Eagle2, apri le impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> Eagle2, quale interfaccia desktop utilizzi?
<Eagle2> ho installato ubu 13.04
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811148/
<Eagle2> gia fatto
<cristian_c> Eagle2, unity?
<cristian_c> alexexe, forse ho trovato
<Eagle2> cristian_c, sono nuovo su linux
<cristian_c> alexexe, turn_off_gpu.s
<cristian_c> alexexe, turn_off_gpu.sh
<cristian_c> alexexe, dovrebbe essere questo lo script
<cristian_c> hai un hp?
<Eagle2> cristian_c, unity l'ho nominano tutti non so cos'è!
<alexexe> si hp Cristian
<cristian_c> !unity | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> alexexe, dovresti lanciare lo script che ho indicato
<cristian_c> alexexe, da terminale
<alexexe> va bene
<cristian_c> alexexe, lo sai lanciare
<cristian_c> ?
<Eagle2> ok sto leggendo
<alexexe> non basta copia incolla?
<cristian_c> alexexe, no
<alexexe> allora help please
<cristian_c> alexexe, cd $HOME/acpi_call/examples
<alexexe> e dopo lo script
<cristian_c> alexexe, asp
<cristian_c> alexexe, digitato?
<alexexe> si
<Eagle2> ho cliccato su ubuntu-desktop, mi ha indirizzato sul softcenter ed è installato
<aspire> ciao a tutti, come posso reinstallare i driver nouveau per la scheda video?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ?
<cristian_c> alexexe, ora digita: ./turn_off_gpu.sh
<cristian_c> alexexe, per ora senza sudo
<alexexe> vuoi vedere il risultato?
<cristian_c> alexexe, sì
<Eagle2> cristian_c, ubuntu-desktop installato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Installazione
<cristian_c> alexexe, scusa, ho un troll di nome mibofra nell'altro chan
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811182/
<cristian_c> :P
<alexexe> non preoccuparti anzi intanto grazie
<mibofra> cristian_c, troll io ? lol allora tu sei un santo :P
<mibofra> che succede qui?
<cristian_c> alexexe, forse questo: \_SB_.PCI0.VGA.PX02:
<mibofra> Eagle2, che non va con ubuntu desktop?
<cristian_c> alexexe, però non ho capito se è quello giusto, prova a digitarlo con sudo
<cristian_c> alexexe, sudo ./turn_off_gpu.sh
<Eagle2> mibofra, non riesco a sentire l'audio sul televisore con HDMI
<cristian_c> alexexe, non so neanche se ci vogliono i due punti finali
<cristian_c> aspire, pacioccato con il sistema? Allora, aspetta
<mibofra> cristian_c, switch schede video :)) ?
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, doppia ati
<aspire> ok
<mibofra> Eagle2, beh magari la scheda non porta anche l'audio
<mibofra> Eagle2, non hai un cavetto jack 3,5 mm?
<cristian_c> mibofra, operazione complessa, tu non ci arriveresti :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, fatta anni fa :P
<cristian_c> -,-
<mibofra> cristian_c, sempre indietro sei :P
<alexexe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811195/
<Eagle2> mibofra, no ce l'ho!
<mibofra> aspire, di cosa hai bisogno ?
<mibofra> Eagle2, l'ha sempre fatto ?
<mibofra> cioè è sempre arrivato anche l'audio?
<aspire> vorrei ripristinare i driver noveau
<remix_tj> alexexe: prova a mettere sudo davanti a ./eccecc
<cristian_c> remix_tj, da tutto failed
<Eagle2> mibofra, l'ho sto provando per la prima volta
<cristian_c> remix_tj, l'ha già fatto
<cristian_c> remix_tj, con sudo gli restituisce tutto failed
<mibofra> Eagle2, uhm che scheda video monti?
<remix_tj> io non vedo sudo in nessuno dei due paste
<cristian_c> remix_tj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5811195/
<cristian_c> nell'ultimo sì, in fondo
<mibofra> anzi fai così :
<Eagle2> 9500 gs della nvidia
<mibofra> lshw >> lshw.txt
<remix_tj> ah, cristian_c. Evidentemente non va bene quello script
<mibofra> Eagle2, nella tua cartella home ci sarà un file lshw.txt
<cristian_c> remix_tj, è l'unica cosa decente
<mibofra> facci un pastebin e dacci il link
<cristian_c> remix_tj, non ne conosco altri
<cristian_c> remix_tj, è contenuto nella cartella di acpi_call
<cristian_c> remix_tj, va detto che lui ha doppia ati
<cristian_c> non intel+ati
<mibofra> aspire, intanto cosa hai fatto per non farli funzionare più?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ma perché hai reinstallato ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> mibofra, avrà pacioccato
<mibofra> cristian_c, magari si corda cosa avrà fatto
<mibofra> *ricorda
<cristian_c> alexexe, mi serve il modello esatto di pc
<cristian_c> mibofra, peggio
<alexexe> cristian qual'e' il comando che vuoi vedere il risultato
<mibofra> cristian_c, e vabbè su XD
<cristian_c> alexexe, ho già visto
<Eagle2> cristian_c, era gia installato quando mi reindirizzato
<alexexe> pavillion dve 3033 el
<cristian_c> Eagle2, posta schermata delle impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> anzi, le schermate
<aspire> mibofra, avendo 2 schede video nel notebook... volevo switchare su quella più performante... ma ora mi ritrovo con soli i driver della scheda integrata..
<alexexe> pavillion dv6
<cristian_c> alexexe, pare tu sia capitato nel rarissimo caso sfigato
<mibofra> aspire, hai due opzioni
<alexexe> ma porcaccia miseririaccia...:)
<mibofra> 1)disattivare a vita la meno performante
<mibofra> 2) c'è un app che ora ti cerco che ti fa lo switch
<mibofra> :)
<aspire> ok
<cristian_c> alexexe, cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_name
<cristian_c> mibofra, l'altro giorno ho scoperto un nuovo comando :P
<cristian_c> tiè
<mibofra> cristian_c, io 5  :P
<alexexe> HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC
<mibofra> cristian_c + collaborazione con altri progetti :P
<cristian_c> -,-
<mibofra> aspire, guarda che ti ho trovato :)
<mibofra> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<cristian_c> alexexe, esce questo?
<mibofra> aspire, segui la guida :)
<cristian_c> alexexe, mi serve tutto l'output
<mibofra> cristian_c, è inutile che fai quella faccina, attaccati :P
<cristian_c> mibofra, non ha nvidia
<cristian_c> mibofra, vedi che non le sai le cose?
<cristian_c> -,-
<mibofra> cristian_c, funziona anche sulle ati :P
<cristian_c> -,-
<mibofra> cristian_c, fino all'altro giorno almeno :)
<cristian_c> funziona soltanto su optimus
<mibofra> cristian_c, l'ho provata io in persona :P
<cristian_c> se se
<aspire> mibofra, già fatto.. forse ho fatto danno... comunque ora non ho più i driver nouveau, si possono reinstallare?
<mibofra> cristian_c, si vede che non frequenti repo git o simili :P
<mibofra> aspire, quello sicuro
<alexexe> cristian_c  tutto quello che e' scritto lo postato
<mibofra> aspire, per ora che cosa usi?
<cristian_c> alexexe, ok
<mibofra> aspire, anzi andiamoci così
<aspire> la scheda integrata
<mibofra> dai un bel lshw e posta con paste.ubuntu.com il tutto
<mibofra> cristian_c, invidioso :P
<mibofra> solo perché a me le cose funzionano :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, invece spe che devo dirti una cosa
<cristian_c> alexexe, hai già provato questo?
<cristian_c> \_SB.PCI0.P0P3.PEGP._OFF
<cristian_c> mibofra, nient'affatto
<mibofra> cristian_c, lo so :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, cosa dovrei invidiarti?
<mibofra> cristian_c, beh che sono più giovane e ho più anni di vita davanti a me credo di si...
<mibofra> ...poi basta :P
<alexexe> si gia' provato
<aspire> mibofra http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5811234/ ...devo dire che ho anche provato a riconfigurare il server grafico x ed ora il pc è molto lento...
<mibofra> aspire, spetta fermati :)
<cristian_c> alexexe, guarda, reboota su windows, poi contatti dallas e gli dici il problema
<cristian_c> alexexe, è un utente del forum
<cristian_c> alexexe, gli dici quello che abbiamo fatto
<cristian_c> alexexe, è la prima volta che trovo questo problema
<mibofra> cristian_c, forse non è in linea adesso
<cristian_c> mibofra, -,-
<mibofra> cristian_c, forse perché mi sto riconnettendo adesso :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, infatti gli ho detto di rebootare su win
<mibofra> cristian_c, dai lasciamo perdere le fesserie
<mibofra> cristian_c, guarda qui : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5811234/
<mibofra> è di aspire
<alexexe> mi sa che mi aveva indicato gia' la guida lui
<cristian_c> Eagle2, fatto?
<alexexe> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=560309&start=20
<mibofra> io personalmente vedo solo una scheda video
<mibofra> cristian_c, se puoi darci una occhiata (lshw)
<cristian_c> alexexe, beh, ma nella maggior parte dei casi funziona
<cristian_c> alexexe, non poteva saperlo
<cristian_c> alexexe, io glielo farei presente, cosnidera che lui è in contatto con il dev di acpi_call
<alexexe> nessun problema  grazie ....di nuovo cristian_c
<cristian_c>              product: Illegal Vendor ID
<cristian_c> mibofra, ?
<aspire> mibofra guarda qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5811271/ ...dovrebbe essere la situazione attuale..
<cristian_c> alexexe, fai come ti ho suggerito, la tua è una situazione particolare, doppia scheda ati
<mibofra> allora aspire c'è
<mibofra> ma non p utilizzata
<cristian_c> è quasi sempre intel+nvidia e intel+ati
<aspire> ma non i driver per la nvidia
<mibofra> cristian_c, in ogni caso aspire monta un nvidia mobile
<alexexe> certo grazie ancora
<cristian_c> alexexe, fammi sapere
<alexexe> sicuramente ciao
<cristian_c> mibofra, shouldes ha sbroccato: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=560309#p4409233
<cristian_c> ihihhi
<mibofra> aspire, allora che vuoi fare? switchare da una scheda all'altra oppure disattivare la intel?
<mibofra> cristian_c, lol :D
<cristian_c> mibofra, 'OOOOOOOOMMMIODDIO!!! non hai scheda video nella cpu ma ne hai lo stesso due, con l'aggravante che quella integrata nella scheda madre è praticamente un HD3400 (HD 4225), una scheda abbastanza vecchia e l'altra è di un era successiva. Con l'aggravante che se una ATI crea problemi, 2 che fanno?'
<aspire> si mibofra e intatnto far rifunzionate la nvidia
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> cristian_c, ? ma io non ho ati LOL
<mibofra> cristian_c, dove caspita hai visto?
<mibofra> aspire, allora la guida del wiki va bene : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<mibofra> aspire, nel caso hai dubbi o problemi siamo qui :)
<aspire> mibofra, anzi facciamo che disattivo la intel e torno a far funzionare solo la nvidia..
<mibofra> aspire, come vedi la guida ti vien voglia di non usara, eh :D ?
<mibofra> aspire, allora installa i driver della nvidia
<mibofra> così al riavvio attiverà quella
<mibofra> cristian_c,  Eagle2 mi aveva contattato in privato e gli ho dato una mano
<mibofra> cosa strana non trovava sorgenti software sotto impostazioni di sistema, glielo fatto avviare da terminale
<aspire> mibofra li ho già installati, ma non funzionano alcuni comandi... come faccio a reinstallare invece i drver nouvea?
<Eagle2> mibofra, cristian_c riavvio !
<mibofra> Eagle2, a dopo :)
<mibofra> aspire, 1) disinstalli i closed, e reinstalli i nouveau
<mibofra> li trovi sotto anche all'ubuntu software center
<mibofra> ma aspire hai i closed per ora installati?
<aspire> si, ma non riesco ad attivarli
<mibofra> aspire, ecco mi pare stano
<mibofra> aspire, dai un altra occhiata nel sorgenti software → driver aggiuntivi per favore :)
<mibofra> cristian_c, ?
<mibofra> dove sei XD ?
<aspire> si è vuoto
<aspire> è sempre stato vuoto
<aspire> ubuntu 13.04
<mibofra> cristian_c, ah lol hai riportato il post qui
<mibofra> cristian_c, ti ricordo comunque che
<mibofra> !chat :D
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat :D'
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> ecco XD
<mibofra> aspire, allora non hai installato ne attivato nulla, mi spiace darti questa notizia XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, -,-
<mibofra> cristian_c, dai che scherzo :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, e togliti sta faccina...
<aspire> mibofra per reinstallare i nouveau da terminale?
<cristian_c> mibofra, nu
<mibofra> cristian_c, :P
<mibofra> aspire, sudo apt-get install xserver-xvideo-nouveau
<mibofra> aspire, spetta comunque che l'ho scritto a memoria
<mibofra> potrei sbagliarmi
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mibofra> no ricordavo bene :)
<mibofra> procedi aspire
<aspire> mibofra ok, ora?
<mibofra> aspire, riavvia
<mibofra> vedi se si riattiva la scheda
<mibofra> o riavvia xorg
<mibofra> come preferisci
<cristian_c> mibofra, non si da aiuto in privato :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, mi ha chiesto lui :P
<mibofra> glielo detto :P
<aspire> ho dato lshw -c display | grep driver ...ma non ci sono
<cristian_c> mibofra, non è consentito
<mibofra> aspire, riavvia
<aspire> ok
<mibofra> cristian_c, quante cose non son consentite e succedono lo stesso
<mibofra> cristian_c, e poi dillo a lui :P
<mibofra> io metto solo a servizio il supporto :P
<cristian_c> troppo comodo dare la colpa agli altri :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, :P tu sei un santo è vero :)
<mibofra> cristian_c, il giorno? che me lo segno sul calendario :)
<mibofra> san cristian_c :P
<anoncn_78> sera
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> cristian_c, non sei felice :D ?
<mibofra> anoncn_78, bentornato
<mibofra> aspire_, ehi come va?
<aspire_> ancora niente
<anoncn_78> grazie, mibofra
<mibofra> prego anoncn_78
<mibofra> aspire_, allora un attimo che vedo quali closed possano andare
<mibofra> aspire_ mi ripasti il modello?
<aspire_> nvidia geforce gt 130m
<mibofra> aspire_, abbi pazienza :)
<aspire_> ok grazie
<mibofra> tanto non esci di qua se non risolvi :P
<aspire_> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mibofra sequestratore
<mibofra> cristian_c, :P
<mibofra> aspire_, supporta i 310.19 :)
<Eagle2> mibofra, non si sente ancora
<mibofra> Eagle2, allora niente su ubuntu non va
<mibofra> compra il cavetto :)
<mibofra> 1,20 euro :)
<Eagle2> non credo che ubuntu non va con l'HDMI
<aspire_> ragazzi ma come posso verificare che Il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf sia configurato bene? ..perchè prima ho fatto un riavvio del server x ed ora il monitor è lentissimo..
<mibofra> Eagle2, vai in un negozio d'informatica o elettronica
<Eagle2> è che sono nuovo in linux
<mibofra> Eagle2, chiedigli un cavetto jack 3,5 mm maschio ambo i lati :)
<mibofra> Eagle2, succede
<mibofra> nulla è perfetto
<mibofra> aspire_, prova così: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo reboot
<mibofra> aspire_, a dopo :)
<Eagle2> devo girarci intorno x capire come si fa la configurazione
<Eagle2> tutto qua
<mibofra> Eagle2, nel caso con il cavetto risolvi :)
<Eagle2> se passa il video,l'audio dovrebbe passare anche
<mibofra> Eagle2, dipende dai driver :)
<mibofra> cristian_c, te li lascio due sec
<mibofra> io vado a prendere il pane :)
<Eagle2> mibofra, controllerò bene
<mibofra> a dopo
<aspire> tornato, ora non è più lento
<mibofra>  ok Eagle2
<aspire> mibofra sei già andato? ...mi riposti il comando di prima?
 * mibofra dice che va la panificio aspire Eagle2 e vi lasci un attimo con cristian_c 
<Eagle2> mibofra, cristian_c, voi siete sempre qui, mi farò sentire !
 * mibofra dice ad aspire sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo reboot
 * mibofra adesso deve andare se no non trova pane :D
<aspire> igrazie, cmq il pane si compra la mattina presto ;)
 * mibofra manda un sonoro :P
 * mibofra dice a dopo :)
<cristian_c> -,-
<aspire> cristian_c posso chiederti?
<cristian_c> aspire, che è successo?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, posa le schermate
<cristian_c> *posta
<aspire> guarda qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5811399/ ..la nvidia ancora senza driver
<cristian_c> aspire, l'output è tutto?
<cristian_c> aspire, spiega tutto quello che hai fatto
<aspire> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5811401/  ho provato a reinstallare i nouveau prima con mibofra, ma doh dove sono..
<cristian_c> aspire, mi hai ripostato lo stesso link
<cristian_c> aspire, ma non mi hai spiegato niente
<aspire> l'output completo... avevo provato ad installare i driver proprietari nvidia, ma non funzionavano forse ho sbagliato qlcs... come si reinstallano i driver nouveau?
<cristian_c> aspire, come hai installato questi driver?
<cristian_c> da dove li hai presi?
<aspire> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ...l'avevo chiesto a "mibofra"
<cristian_c> 'avevo provato ad installare i driver proprietari nvidia'
<cristian_c> !dettagli | aspire
<ubot-it> aspire: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> aspire, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> aspire, su pastebin
<mardel88> ciao a tutti ho provato ad installare ubuntu su chiavetta usb su windows 8 ma alla fine del processo mi dice errore che faccio?
<cristian_c> mardel88, con wubi?
<mardel88> si con wubi
<cristian_c> mardel88, togli quella ciofeca di wubi
<aspire> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5811411/
<cristian_c> mardel88, se devi installare, installa come dio comanda
<mardel88> grazie del consiglio, ma allora che faccio, con un laptop ha funzionato
<cristian_c> mardel88, io lo toglierei velocemene anche da quell'altro
<cristian_c> wubi è veleno
<mardel88> perché
<mardel88> ?
<cristian_c> aspire, hai sminchiato i pacchetti con i ppa
<cristian_c> ecco come
<aspire> un pò
<mardel88> almeno con wubi è bootable
<cristian_c> mardel88, ubuntu non è compatibile con le partizioni ntfs
<cristian_c> cioè, installarlo sulla ntfs
<cristian_c> e provoca un sacco di guai
<mardel88> scusa vedo un attimo se è fat 32
<cristian_c> mardel88, parlo dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> non della usb
<mardel88> la partizione è ntfs
<cristian_c> aspire, puoi dimi come hai installato i driver nvidia?
<cristian_c> mardel88, appunto, abbandona wubi e installa su partizione dedicata, se devi installare
<cristian_c> mardel88, in ogni caso, avrai provato ubuntu prima in live, vero?
<mardel88> ho un packard bell fisso con 8 le partizioni del hhd interno sono in nifts
<aspire> cristian_c ho visto qui: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<cristian_c> aspire, la solita guida farlocca presa a caso sul web, vero?
<aspire> probabile
<mardel88> scusa posso trasformare le solo una partizione in fat32?
<cristian_c> aspire, eh
<cristian_c> aspire, ora leggo e nel caso , direi di purgare i ppa
<aspire> ok
<cristian_c> mardel88, ubuntu si installa soltanto sulle partizioni ext (per adesso)
<mardel88> grazie dll'aiuto ma non sto capendo niente
<cristian_c> !partizioni | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<mardel88> quindi il problema è windows 8 o le partizoni?
<cristian_c> aspire, che release usi?
<cristian_c> di ubuntu?
<aspire> 13.04
<cristian_c> mardel88, il problema è wubi, che non è un'installazione decente
<cristian_c> è un'installazione farlocca
<aspire> 13.04 64bit
<mardel88> cmq io ho il 13.04
<cristian_c> aspire, e quindi hai aggiunto anche i ppa sbagliati
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> To add PPA for Ubuntu 13.04 / 12.10
<cristian_c> ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-raring.list
<cristian_c> al limie avresti dovuto aggiungere gli edger, come da guida
<cristian_c> aspire, già la guida ti mette nei casini, se la leggi pure male, peggio ancora
<mardel88> <cristian_c>  che installazione posso usare?
<cristian_c> aspire, io direi di purgare questi: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<cristian_c> mardel88, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> non ho capito la richiesta
<mardel88> al posto di wubi
<cristian_c> mardel88, ripeto: dovresti eseguire un 'installazione VERA
<cristian_c> su partizione dedicata
<mardel88> come si fa? C'è una guida?
<cristian_c> mardel88, tu hai installato ubuntu come se fosse un programma all'interno di windows
<aspire> cristian_c qual è il comando da terminale?
<cristian_c> mardel88, c'è il wiki apposta
<cristian_c> !installazione | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> leggerlo tutti ogni tanto non farebbe male, invece di andare a pescare guide nel web
<mardel88> grazie
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | aspire
<ubot-it> aspire: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> mardel88, e leggi anche questa:
<cristian_c> !partizioni | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<mario_ganjalena> ciao
<mibofra> eccomi :)
<mibofra> ciao mario_ganjalena
<mario_ganjalena> io mangia panchocc
<mibofra> mario_ganjalena, questo essere canale di supporto per ubuntu U.U
<cristian_c> lol
<mario_ganjalena> scusi
<mibofra> mario_ganjalena, e
<mibofra> * è più che altro per evitare che ti sistemino enzotib o remix_tj
<mibofra> :))
<cristian_c> mibofra, li hai già pngati, perfido
<cristian_c> *pingati
<cristian_c> :P
<aspire> grazie ragazzi... devo andare ... buonasera a tutti
<mibofra> cristian_c, ma no li ho citati :)
<mibofra> :P
<mibofra> ciao aspire
<mibofra> torna a trovarci :)
<cristian_c> (come l'impiegato della banca che preme il bottone silenzioso dell'allarme)
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> mibofra, che poi aveva aggiunto anche il ppa sbagliato
<mibofra> cristian_c, lol era messo bene lol
<cristian_c> mibofra, eh, ne aveva anche altri, comuqnue gli ho linkato ppa-purge
<mibofra> cristian_c, hai fatto caso che sul forum il concorso dei desktop è fermo?
<cristian_c> mibofra, come fai a dirlo?
<cristian_c> ma qui siamo OT
<mibofra> spetta che passa e lo metto in chat
<mardel88> come si scarica il creatore dischi di avvio?
<mardel88> quello ufficiale di ubuntu intendo
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<mardel88> grazie mille <@ubot-it>
<mardel88> scusa ma è quello vecchio mi serve quello per il 13.04
<mario_ganjalena> vecchio
<milanese> ciao chat
<milanese> ho una riga in un file scritta così: # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation. Per uno script in bash ho bisogno di estrarre sda1, idee?
<anoncn_78> dario_, bentornato
<dario_> anoncn_78, ciao  ;)
<anoncn_78> dario_,  come va? Hai più avuto problemi?
<dario_> ti racconto in pvt?? perché questa è la chat di supporto non vorrei far arrabbiare qualcuno
<anoncn_78> dario_,   certo!
<milanese> ho una riga in un file scritta così: # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation. Per uno script in bash ho bisogno di estrarre sda1, idee?
<kjkkj> il pc scalda un sacco!!
<kjkkj> per colpa della scheda video dedicata.. come faccio???
<mibofra> kjkkj, succede spesso
<mibofra> kjkkj, o ventola esterna o switch sulla non dedicata
<mibofra> milanese, che deve fare lo script?
<ziibruno> ciao a tutti
<ziibruno> chi mi aiuta?
<milanese> mibofra, grazie per la risposta, l'ho notata in ritardo!!!!
<mibofra> fa niente milanese :)
<mibofra> ziibruno, domanda e vedremo :D
<milanese> mibofra, devo applicare una patch a grub, e mi serve sapere su quale partizione è installato il sistema operativo.....quindi devo estrarre sda1 da qualche parte....
<milanese> mibofra, la riga che devo inserire è questa:
<mibofra> mibofra, /dev/sda1 sembra  / da te
<mibofra> la root è dove è installato il sistema :)
<milanese> mibofra, SKIP_THESE_DEVICES="sda1"
<mibofra> mibofra, skip in inglese è evita
<mibofra> ciao acer :)
<mibofra> cos ti serve?
<mibofra> *cosa
<acer> aiuto!!!! sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un imac g3 model number m5521
<mibofra> acer, presa la versione powerpc?
<milanese> mibofra, esatto, nello script di conf di grub (30-os-prober) inserendo il testo preso qui: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/grub2-skipping-one-partition-from-os-detection-741100/ riesco a risolvere un problema con il kernel vanilla
<acer> chi mi da una dritta o una guida dove guardare
<mibofra> milanese, allora è finito :)
<milanese> mibofra, cioè?
<mibofra> acer, allora ricominciamo
<mibofra> ciao sono mibofra
<mibofra> calmati e inspira profondamente
<acer> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> poi espira XD
<acer> espirato... :)
<mibofra> acer, allora quel mac non è un powerpc?
<acer> sisi
<mibofra> milanese, è già pronto all'uso :D
<mibofra> acer, da dove hai preso la iso di ubuntu?
<ziibruno> raga
<acer> non le ho prese... ovvero ho tentato poi mi sono interrotto tempo fa e sta sera ho deciso di ritentare con l'aiuto di qualcuno...
<acer> ...non me lo ricordo
<ziibruno> raga ho un portatile lenovo con win 8 non riesco a installare ubuntu come faccio?
<milanese> mibofra, sì, però voglio fare uno script che inserisca automaticamente il valore sdaX a seconda di dove è installato il s.o. Stò lavorando ad un'idea e mi serve x non far fare all'utente questa modifica
<mibofra> milanese, gli fai dare un ls nella partizione
<mibofra> se ci sono boot mnt ecc o parte di questi
<mibofra> è una root :))
<mibofra> mibofra, non vale per gli lvm e simili ovviamente
<mibofra> acer, dal sito di ubuntu?
<mibofra> ziibruno, avrai secure boot attivo
<mibofra> acer, facciamo così ti do io il link giusto XD
<mibofra> facciamo prima :)
<acer> mibofra, bravo tu si che mi capisci ;)
<ziibruno> ok scarico boot-repair-disk-64bit ?
<mibofra> acer, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<mibofra> :)
<ziibruno> xk non sono abbastanza esperto da entrare nel bios e disattivare secure boot
<mibofra> ziibruno, no non fai niente con boot repari
<ziibruno> k devo fare?
<mibofra> ziibruno, se hai un altro device con il quale connetterti ad irc ti guidiamo noi
<a7x> !italiano | zibru
<ubot-it> zibru: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<a7x> !italiano | zibruno
<ubot-it> zibruno: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<ziibruno> dal cellulare  posso farlo?
<mibofra> ziibruno, si certo
<ziibruno> scusate ma io vorrei lasciare anche windows 8 istallato nel portatile si può fare??
<a7x> certo
<mibofra> ziibruno, si certo
<ziibruno> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04
<a7x> buona fortuna
<ziibruno2> ora sono connesso dal telefono che devo fare?
<mibofra> ziibruno, avvia il pc e premi canc finché non arrivi al bios
<ziibruno> scusa ma ubuntu che ho scaricato lo devo masterizzare su dvd?
<mibofra> ziibruno,  oppure lo metti su una pennetta
<ziibruno> ma se lo metto su una pennetta è un iso come lo istallo???
<mibofra> ziibruno, se usi unetbootin forse lo scopri :D
<ziibruno> cosa scusa? mamma mia sono un somaro :(
<mibofra> ziibruno, vediamo se c'è il wiki
<mibofra> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<mibofra> ecco :)
<ziibruno> ok lo sto facendo
<ziibruno> ma dal bios che dobbiamo fare?
<mibofra> disattivare secure boot
<ziibruno> ma con secure boot disattivato windos funziona?
<mibofra> si
<ziibruno> ma questo secure boot allora che lo mettono a fare se non serve?
<mibofra> ziibruno, servirebbe per impedire l'esecuzione di software malevolo
<mibofra> non autenticato
<mibofra> ma ubuntu non è malevolo XD
<ziibruno> ok ho fatto tutto con unebotin ora riavvio e premo canc non mi abbandonare
<ziibruno> ahahahaha
<ziibruno2> prova chat
<mibofra> ok
<ziibruno2> mannaggia non mi fa fare niente che sta istallando un aggiornamento  che sfiga
<mibofra> lol
<ziibruno2> 16% va bene va....
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> ronin, di cosa hai bisogno?
<ziibruno2> mamma mia fanno sistemi operativi nuovi pet creare nuovi problemi
<ziibruno2> sono nel bios
<mibofra> oh
<mibofra> ziibruno2, trova l'opzione secure boot
<mibofra> ziibruno, ci sei?
<ziibruno> sono nel bios che faccio?
<mibofra> ziibruno, cerca l'opzione per il secure boot
<ziibruno> si era bloccato il cellulare scusa
<ziibruno> come cerco?
<mibofra> secure boot :D
<ziibruno> secure boot yrovato
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> disattivalo :)
<ziibruno> fatto
<ziibruno> ce ank secure boot status disattivo anche questo?
<ziibruno> ?
<mibofra> ziibruno, si
<mibofra> deve essere disattivato
<ziibruno> .non lo fa fare
<ziibruno> ora che faccio premo f10 per salvare e uscire?
<ziibruno> ?
<ziibruno> help me :(
<mibofra> eccomi :)
<mibofra> si
<ziibruno> e ora si sta avviando ma mi dice impossibile caricare l'applicazione di sistema
<ziibruno> file mancante o contenente errori
<mibofra> ziibruno, lol
<mibofra> all'avvio o dopo l'avvio di win?
<ziibruno> all'avvio mi fice.si selezionare il sistema operativo io metto ubutu e non fa
<mibofra> uhm
<ziibruno> eppure il secure è disattivato
<mibofra> sembra ancora attivo secure boot
<ziibruno> che faccio?
<ziibruno> secure  boot disabled
<mibofra> ziibruno, torna al bios
<mibofra> se no ci sono le soluzioni drastiche XD
<ziibruno> ci sono
<mibofra> ziibruno, assicurati che tutto sia disabilitato
<ziibruno> asp ce una voce dice secure boot mode standard
<mibofra> falla diventare nulla :)
<aspire> buonasera, qualcuno può aiutarmi con questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call
<ziibruno> poi dopo security ce una voce boot mode uefi la devo cambiarr?
<ziibruno> potrebbe essere che in ubuntu che ho scaricato c'è qualcosa che non va???
<ziibruno> sono uno sfigato...
<mibofra> aspire, ciao
<mibofra> ziibruno, nono ora dovrebbe andare
<ziibruno> mibofra
<mibofra> scegli il device uefi all'avvio
<ziibruno> sono sul bios
<mibofra> ziibruno, riavvia
<cri> ciao
<ziibruno> ce qualcosa che non va
<cri> ?
<ziibruno> non riesco a istallare ubuntu su windows 8
<cri> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-30
<Kyan[> 'giorno
<diego> buongiorno
<Guest65387> ho installato ieri kubuntu e oggi non si avvia piu
<Guest65387> arrivo a mettere la pw e poi rimane tutto nero
<Guest65387> se invece di entrare con la pw entro da guest allora funge tutto bene
<Guest65387> sul mio account (quello con pw) ieri ho installato solo chrome, firefox e skype
<Guest65387> perchè ieri funzionava e oggi no? :(
<enzotib> Guest65387: lo spazio che gli hai dato è sufficiente?
<Guest65387> 20gb
<enzotib> Guest65387: io proverei a entrare da console con Ctrl-Alt-F1 e fare qualche controllo
<Guest65387> considera che non ci capisco nulla di linux :(
<Guest65387> ma proprio nulla nulla
<enzotib> Guest65387: ce l'ha lì il computer?
<Guest65387> lo sto usando
<enzotib> da guest?
<Guest65387> potrei accenderne un altro per parlare in chat e con questo apro kubuntu
<enzotib> Guest65387: no, non c'è bisogno
<Guest65387> no, ora sto da windows
<Guest65387> attendo ordini da eseguire :)
<enzotib> Guest65387: o accendi quello rotto e vieni qui da guest, oppure usi un altro pc per collegarti qui in chat, come preferisci
<Guest65387> accendo l'altro pc e vengo in chat
<canon> enzotib
<canon> mi leggi?
<enzotib> sì
<canon> ok, il pc con kub è libero, dimmi cosa fare
<enzotib> è acceso?
<canon> no, faccio partire kub?
<enzotib> sì
<canon> da guest o principale?
<enzotib> canon, da guest
<canon> fatto
<enzotib> apri un terminale
<canon> come si fa?
<enzotib> canon, anzi, apri il browser e collegati qui via http://webchat.freenode.net
<canon> enzotib
<canon> mi sa che non mi arrivava nulla di cio che scrivevi
<canon> e io non vedevo cio che scrivevo
<canon> cmq sono entrato da guest
<canon> mi sa che la chat non funge
<canon> qualcuno mi legge o non si vede quello che scrivo?
<enzotib> ti leggiamo
<enzotib> ma ora devo allontanarmi qualche minuto
<enzotib> se puoi aspettare, torno tra una decina di minuti
<canon> ok
<canon> grazie
<akis24> buona domenica a tutti
<enzotib> buona domenica akis24
<enzotib> canon, ci sei?
<canon> si
<enzotib> canon, è necessario che entri qui in chat con quel pc
<akis24> enzotib:  anche a te :)
<canon> ok
<cristian_c> canon, sempre alle prese con la kodak?
<enzotib> canon, http://webchat.freenode.net
<canon> cos'è?
<canon1> ezotib
<canon1> ora sono connesso da kubuntu
<enzotib> canon1, ok
<Eagle2> Bungiorno!
<enzotib> canon1, cerca nei menu il terminale
<Eagle2> cristian_c, sono riuscito a fare uno screen shot, sui driver aggiuntivi
<canon1> trovato (konsole)
<enzotib> canon1, bene
<cristian_c> Eagle2, io non parlavo di driver aggiuntivi
<enzotib> canon1, scrivi questo: df -h
<enzotib> canon1, uscira un certo output, copialo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | canon1
<ubot-it> canon1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<canon1> faccio copia incolla dalla chat almeno non sbaglio?
<Eagle2> cristian_c, il problema di ieri che ho detto
<enzotib> canon1, nooo
<enzotib> canon1, devi mettere su pastebin
<canon1> enzo che devo fare?
<enzotib> canon1, leggi le istruzioni di pastebin
<Eagle2> cristian_c, mi hai detto di fare delle schermate, li ho fatti sui software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Eagle2, delle impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> Eagle2, mi riferivo a quelle schermate
<Eagle2> o forse me l'avrà detto mibofra
<canon1> enzotib
<canon1> allora
<Eagle2> cristian_c, su pastebin si possono allegare?
<canon1> scrivo df -h sul terminale
<canon1> poi quello che esce lo incollo su pastebin
<canon1> ok?
<enzotib> canon1, e poi metti il link della pagina di pastebin qui in canale
<DISPERATO> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Eagle2, sono immagini, quindi no
<DISPERATO> sono DISPERATO
<cristian_c> !image | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<canon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813209/
<canon1> si vede?
<enzotib> canon1, sì
<Eagle2> cristian_c, ok
<enzotib> canon1, ma hai sbagliato a scrivere, era: df -f               senza virgolette
<Kyan[> ragazzi
<enzotib> canon1, scusa: df -h
<enzotib> Kyan[, from #bash ?
<Kyan[> in quanto mi sta venendo un odio profondo per il bash scripting, e sto sperando che il suo creatore si rivolti ora nella tomba, qualcuno sa se ci sono dei videocorsi?
<Kyan[> enzotib, si
<canon1> io ho scritto df -h
<enzotib> canon1, no, controlla bene, hai sbagliato, rifallo
<cristian_c> !chat | Kyan[
<ubot-it> Kyan[: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> Kyan[, non puoi aspettarti di iniziare a studiare un linguaggio e fare tutto e subito
<Kyan[> enzotib, mezz'ora di tempo buttata.
<Kyan[> possibile che il C++ sia piu' semplice del bash?
<canon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813212/
<canon1> ora dovrebbe andare bene
<enzotib> canon1, ok
<enzotib> canon1, prova a fare Ctrl-Alt-F1   e poi     torna indietro con Ctrl-Alt-F7          (segnati su un foglio queste due combinazioni di tasti)
<canon1> segante
<canon1> ok, fatto e tornato indietro
<enzotib> canon1, ok, nella schermata nera, metti username e password (la password mentre la scrivi non si vede) del tuo utente non guest
<canon> mi dice login incorrect.....
<enzotib> canon, riprova scrivendo bene la password
<canon1> scusa, la username quale sarebbe?
<rustego> Perché all'avvio del browser mi si chiede di indicare una password per il key ring ? Di che si tratta ?
<canon1> quella dell'utente non guest giusto?
<enzotib> canon1, sì
<canon> non capisco proprio
<canon> ora ha scritto una cosa che tra un attimo ti posto
<canon> mmmmmmmmm come faccio a fare copia incolla?
<enzotib> canon, guarda che in quella finestra non puoi fare copia e incolla
<canon> ah ecco
<enzotib> canon, scrivitelo su un pezzo di carta :)
<canon> ma vuoi che lo riscrivo qua?
<enzotib> canon, se sono tre righe, sì, altrimenti su pastebin
<canon> penso che la prima parte è inutile perchè dice solo che ubuntu è gratis
<canon> alla fine dice
<canon> 250 packages can be updated
<canon> 54 updates are security updates
<enzotib> canon, questo è tutto?
<DISPERATO> ciao ragazzi la necessità di creare un disco avvio in chiavetta ....sono disperato :-)
<canon> si, la parte prima dice welcome tu ubntu, ubuntu cames with absolutely no warranty
<enzotib> canon, ok
<DISPERATO> ho la chiavetta da 2 giga
<DISPERATO> e un netbook con dei dati importanti da recuperare
<DISPERATO> sto scaricando ubuntu 13.04
<DISPERATO> si puo mettere in chiavetta?
<cristian_c> DISPERATO, sì
<cristian_c> DISPERATO, io uso unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | DISPERATO
<ubot-it> DISPERATO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<DISPERATO> grazie cristian
<Eagle2> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/262948
<DISPERATO> clicco subito
<enzotib> canon, l'installazione è nuova?
<canon> fatta ieri
<enzotib> canon, quindi non ci sono dati interessanti nella tua home, possiamo rasarla a zero?
<Eagle2> è questa la schermata?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, sì
<canon> gli unici programmi che ho installato sono skype, chrome e firefox
<cristian_c> Eagle2, hai fatto il test degli altoparlanti, come in immagine?
<enzotib> canon, non parlo di programmi, quelli restano
<Eagle2> si ma non suonano
<Eagle2> forse il film non è in audio HD
<canon> ok, non c'è nulla di importante
<enzotib> canon, ok, allora segnati questi comandi, che farai nella finestra nera a cui accedi con Ctrl-Alt-F1
<cristian_c> Eagle2, cosa succede se fai clic sul bottone Audio in alto nella finestra relativa all'immagine che hai postato?
<enzotib> canon, devono essere eseguiti esattamente come sono scritti, compresi spazi, maiuscole e minuscole
<enzotib> canon, primo comando: shopt -s dotglob
<Eagle2> cristian_c, quello con stricia blu?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, no
<enzotib> canon, secondo comando: rm -rf *
<Eagle2> o sull' ON
<cristian_c> Eagle2, quello vicino a 'Tutte le impostazioni'
<canon> enzo metto il primo
<enzotib> canon, ok
<enzotib> !tab | canon
<ubot-it> canon: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<DISPERATO> cristian_c scusami
<cristian_c> Eagle2, 'Altoparlanti - Audio interno' è su on o off
<cristian_c> ?
<DISPERATO> sono riuscito a scaricare unetbootin
<cristian_c> eh
<Eagle2> cristian_c, il tasto audio non fa niente
<canon> enzotib: che dovrebbe succedere dopo il primo comando?
<DISPERATO> adesso mi chiede '''  selezionare dalla lista qui sopra una distribuzione ed una versione, oppure specificare manualmente i file da caricare qui sotto
<cristian_c> Eagle2, rispondi anche all'altra domanda
<DISPERATO> vorrei selezionare una versione ...mi mi suggerisci quale va bene per il mio scopo?
<cristian_c> DISPERATO, pupoi farlo scaricare al programma o usare la copia già scaricata della iso
<cristian_c> DISPERATO, non so il tuo scopo
<cristian_c> DISPERATO, che pc è?
<DISPERATO> devo creare un disco avvio
<enzotib> canon, niente
<enzotib> canon, dopo il primo comando non c'è niente di visibile
<canon> allora metto il secondo
<DISPERATO> il pc è un netbook apsiere one che non riesce pi+ ad accedere al sistema operativio
<DISPERATO> e devo recuperare i dati dall'hd
<canon> enzotib:  ho messo anche il secondo
<DISPERATO> sto scaricando ubuntu 13.04 ..iso lo posso scelgliere?
<enzotib> canon, ora scrivi ls -lA, vedi se esce scritto qualcosa
<enzotib> (senza la virgola)
<Eagle2> cristian_c, sulla 2° domanda si sente solo nel pc
<canon> enzotib: è una  I maiuscola o una elle?
<enzotib> canon, elle
<canon> enzotib: ha scritto: totale 0
<cristian_c> DISPERATO, no, meglio xubuntu
<Eagle2> cristian_c, quello sopra non si sente, quello sotto solo nel PC
<enzotib> canon, ok, ora scrivi: cp -a /etc/skel/*  .
<DISPERATO> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> Eagle2, non era quella la domanda
<cristian_c> 10:29:01 <cristian_c> Eagle2, 'Altoparlanti - Audio interno' è su on o off
<cristian_c> ?
<canon> enzotib: anche il punto alla fine?
<DISPERATO> cristian_c xbuntu che versione mi suggerisci?
<enzotib> canon, sì
<canon> enzotib:  fatto
<enzotib> canon, ls -lA ora dovrebbe elencare due o tre files, controlla
<canon> lo devo riscrivere?
<Eagle2> cristian_c, su audio int. si sente nel pc
<enzotib> canon, sì
<Eagle2> cristian_c, dici il bottone ON, provo!
<canon> enzotib: ha scritto: totale 12 e poi
<enzotib> canon, ok ok, non c'è bisogno
<canon> enzotib: -rw-r--r--1.....
<enzotib> canon, esci da guest e prova a loggarti con utente normale
<canon> enzotib: O.o
<canon> wow
<canon> posso sapere che magia hai fatto?
<cristian_c> DISPERATO, l'ultima o la 12.04
<enzotib> canon, ho azzerato il tuo utente alle origini
<cristian_c> Eagle2, io ho chiesto solamente se era su on o su off
<cristian_c> Eagle2, non ho chiesto altro
<canon> enzotib: però i programmi vedo che sono rimasti tutti!!
<enzotib> canon, infatti, ho toccato solo il tuo utente, i programmi sono di sistema, non del tuo utente
<DISPERATO> <cristian_c> perfetto sei davvero gentilissimo
<Eagle2> cristian_c, è come vedi l'immagine, su on
<cristian_c> Eagle2, nell'immagine è selezionata l'altra riga
<canon> enzotib: mi faresti una scaletta per rifare da solo il procedimento in caso di necessità?
<Eagle2> quando metto su off il volume si mette a 0
<cristian_c> Eagle2, stai facendo di testa tua
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ho fatto una semplice domanda
<enzotib> canon, entri con Ctrl-Alt-F1, ti logghi e scrivi 1) shopt -s dotglob 2) rm -rf * 3) cp -a /etc/skel/* .
<enzotib> canon, ma non lo rifarei quando il tuo utente ha dei dati nella sua home, perderesti tutto
<canon> enzotib: non ci metto niente di importante
<Eagle2> cristian_c, quella immagine postata, i dispositivi li ho provati tutte e 2
<Eagle2> sia su on che su off
<cristian_c> Eagle2, non ti ho detto di fare modifiche
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ti ho semplicemente domandato se era impostato su on o su off
<Eagle2> in questo momento è su on
<cristian_c> Eagle2, prima?
<Eagle2> cristian_c, prima quando?
<canon> enzotib: posso disturbare ancora un po?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, com'era la situazione di default?
<enzotib> canon, certo, se hai problemi, la chat è fatta per questo
<Eagle2> cristian_c, ora questo non ricordo com'era di default!
<Eagle2> cmq, sento l'audio solo con altoparlanti interni
<Eagle2> ma il video è su Pc e Tv
<Eagle2> cristian_c, come avevo detto prima, può essere il fiml che non è in HD audio?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, l'opzione degli altoparlanti interni era su on o su off?
<canon> enzotib: oggi è il terzo giorno che ho kubuntu, il primo giorno avevo trovato che c'erano dei driver della scheda video nvidia non attivi e cosi ho deciso di attivarli, al riavvio era tutto impallato, se cliccavo col mouse non succedeva nulla per svariati secondi ma se cliccavo e facevo ctrl alt canc apriva dove avevo cliccato. Alla fine ho reinstallato kubuntu da capo sulla partizione che avevo fatto. Come avrei dovuto fare invece 
<Eagle2> cristian_c, mettendo su off non sento più niente
<Eagle2> ma vedo i video
<canon> enzotib: oggi è il terzo giorno che ho kubuntu, il primo giorno avevo trovato che c'erano dei driver della scheda video nvidia non attivi e cosi ho deciso di attivarli, al riavvio era tutto impallato, se cliccavo col mouse non succedeva nulla per svariati secondi ma se cliccavo e facevo ctrl alt canc apriva dove avevo cliccato. Alla fine ho reinstallato kubuntu da capo sulla partizione che avevo fatto. Come avrei dovuto fare invece 
<enzotib> canon, i driver grafici non sono il mio campo
<canon> ma avrei potuto ripristinare il sistema a prima dell'installazione del driver?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, sei sicuro di aver caito quello che ho scritto?
<cristian_c> *capito
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ti riferisci al tv o al pc?
<Eagle2> al pc
<cristian_c> Eagle2, quindi, era su on?
<Eagle2> si certo
<enzotib> canon, non con la procedura di prima
<canon> enzotib: esiste una procedura di ripristino?
<enzotib> canon, credo di sì
<canon> enzotib: windows crea dei punti di ripristino dove puoi riportare il pc, linux ha qualcosa di simile?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ok
<cristian_c> Eagle2, fai questo
<cristian_c> Eagle2, metti l'audio interno su off e l'hdmi su on
<cristian_c> Eagle2, poi prova l'audio su hdmi
<canon> enzotib: mi andrebbe bene anche spianare tutto e tornare a linux vergine come appena installato e perdere tutti i programmi
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ma non provare subito un film
<cristian_c> Eagle2, fai anche il test altoparlanti in questa configurazione
<enzotib> canon, no, non ci sono punti di ripristino
<Eagle2> cristian_c, ok
<canon> enzotib: e nemmeno il modo di riportare tutto come appena istallato perdendo tutti i dati?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, metti un mp3  della tua home o quello che vuoi te, la priorità è l'audio hdmi in sé
<enzotib> canon, no, non c'è un modo
<enzotib> canon, se non reinstallare
<canon> enzotib: se non facesse macelli con le partizioni non ci sarebbero problemi, ma uno incapace come me di sicuro qualche macello lo combina (dopo averlo reinstallato ho perso5Gb di hard disk che non sono piu riconosciuti....)
<Eagle2> cristian_c, L'on off è indifferente sui dispositivi
<Eagle2> su HDMI ON, quelli interni restano in on
<canon> enzotib: un'ultima cosa, oggi abbiamo ripristinato l'utente. Considerando che ieri non ho fatto nulla oltre a mettere le icone di skype, chrome, firefox, libreoffice e il cestino sul desktop, ho paura che la prossima volta che riaccendo il pc sto come stamattina....
<enzotib> canon, eh, vedremo, per il momento non so dirti altro
<cristian_c> Eagle2, credo tu non mi abbia capito
<canon> enzotib: ora riporto tutto come era ieri sera e spengo e riaccendo, ti faccio sapere...
<enzotib> ok
<cristian_c> Eagle2, il suggerimento che ti do è impostare su ON l'hdmi e su OFF l'audio interno
<Eagle2> si ma restano su on
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ?
<Eagle2> tutte e due
<cristian_c> Eagle2, e non puoi impostarlo su off?
<Eagle2> hdmi in on
<cristian_c> che problema c'è?
<Eagle2> interni su off
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Eagle2> x fare lo scambio audio
<cristian_c> Eagle2, fai così , allora
<Eagle2> come?
<canon> enzotib: di nuovo tutto nero :(/
<cristian_c> Eagle2, hdmi su on e audio interno su off
<cristian_c> Eagle2, non ci vedo una difficoltà
<canon> enzotib: mi sa che non posso mettere le icone sul desktop....
<canon> enzotib: intanto rifaccio la procedura di prima
<Eagle2> cristian_c, così ho fatto, ma li vede tutte e deu su on
<Eagle2> cristian_c, non sono comandi manuali, sono grafici è facile capirlo
<Riccardone> buongiorno
<Riccardone> ho piallato da poco il pc per installare Lubuntu13.04, ma non riesco a capire perchè non mi salva le preferenze del desktop ... mi dat una mano ?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, appunto, ma non puoi semplicemente spostare il cursore?
<cristian_c> io non capisco
<Eagle2> cristian_c, quello che sto sto facendo
<canon> enzotib: ok, ho rifatto la procedura e ha funzionato
<Eagle2> sto provando tutte le variabili possibili
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ma l'hai fatto?
<canon> enzotib: ora tengo il desktop vuoto?
<canon> enzotib: scusate non ho capito una cosa....quando apro kubuntu appena installato sul desktop c'è una cartella vuota, io in genere la tolgo e metto le icone direttamente sul desktop solo che quando riaccendo è tutto nero....non è che le icone devo metterle in quella cartella??
<majin> buongiorno a tutti!mi serve aiuto:avevo un Net book con windows 8 che avevo installato precedentemente...ora visto che il PC non mi leggeva W8 ho deciso di passare a ubuntu 13.04.quale versione devo scaricare perchè dovrei scegliere tra server e desktop.quale prendo.grazie in aticipo
<enzotib> canon, non conosco bene kubuntu, usa il plasma desktop, chiedi a Peace- in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> majin, desktop ovviamente
<cristian_c> majin, ma mi viene un dubbio: il netbook che caratteristiche ha?
<cristian_c> majin, non è meglio che ci giri xubuntu?
<majin> non lo sò sono nuovo del sistema
<canon> enzotib: ora sto rimettendo le icone una per volta e poi riavvio, mi sa che il problema era il cestino....mettendo solo chrome e firefox sul desktop parte senza problemi
<cristian_c> lol
<canon> enzotib: funziona con tutte le icone e si impalla quando metto quella del cestino...come faccio ad entrare nella chat che mi hai detto e parlare con Peace?
<enzotib> canon, scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<canon> grazie!
<akis24> rigiorno
<dario_> ciao ragazzi ma come mai con kubuntu firefox ctrasha sempre??
<dario_> volevo installarlo ma mi fa lo stesso problema su diversi pc e con entrambe le architetture
<rustego> Da una live usb con Android 4 vorrei copiare dei file multimediali su uno smartphone Sony Xperia U: è possibile ? Se sì come ?
<enzotib> rustego, e ubuntu che c'entra?
<rustego> nulla, mi premeva avere un consiglio. Ci ho provato
<enzotib> !chat | rustego
<ubot-it> rustego: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maroloccio> sto cercando uno script per fare ricerche su internet
<enzotib> maroloccio, anche per te, se non riguarda ubuntu, chiedi in chat
<maroloccio> qualsiasi script, ma mi piacerebbe che aprisse un browser testuale (elinks, ma anche links2/lynx/w3m), usasse google per la ricerca e aprisse in tab di background i primi 5 risultati (`T' se si usa elinks)
<maroloccio> enzotib: ok, scusa
<Bastian___> Buongiorno a tutti
<Bastian___> chi può darmi una mano per una nuova istallazione?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Eagle2> cristian_c, grazie x l'aiuto !!
<cristian_c> Bastian___, io, se mi dici dov'è Atreju
<cristian_c> (scherzo)
<cristian_c> Eagle2, np
<Bastian___> in pratica il mio lettore vede tutto tranne che le distro di linux
<mardel88> ciao...ho problemi con wubi su windows 8 rispetto a ubuntu 13.04
<Bastian___> in pratica ho tentato con cd, dvd e penna usb, mi appare schermo nero, cursore a sinistra lampeggiante e non succede niente
<Bastian___> sembra che non voglia istallarsi
<Bastian___> !aiuto
<akis24> Bastian___:  che pc hai dettagli ...
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mardel88> c'è un'installazione manuale di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mardel88, mi pare che abbiamo già parlato
<Bastian___> allora, hd samsung 500 gb (di cui 160 dedicati a seven), cpu amd dual core 3000, 4 gb di ram, scheda video ati 4800
<mardel88> si forse, mi sono fatto dare il link ma sempre wubi era
<akis24> Bastian___: all'avvio da live premi f6 e seleziona "nomodeset" e vedi se va'
<Bastian___> ho tentato anche con wubi
<mardel88> <cristian_c>; scusa se ti scasso ma devo disabilitare il uefi di win 8?
<Bastian___> già provato
<Bastian___> non succede niente
<Bastian___> avvio il pc, parte da lettore
<Bastian___> il disco gira, appare il cursore e dopo una prima lettura veloce non succede niente, resta tutto nero col cursore che lampeggia
<akis24> Bastian___: prima che si avvii devi selezionare l'opzione
<mardel88> se installo da dvd invece che da usb con wubi cambia qualcosa?
<Bastian___> ok riprovo, grazie per adesso
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> buon bagno a tutti a dopo ghgh
<cristian_c> mardel88, il secure boot
<cristian_c> !uefi | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> mardel88, hai provato in live?
<mardel88> si ho provato in live con wubi
<cristian_c> mardel88, -,-
<cristian_c> mardel88, con wubi installi
<cristian_c> mardel88, comunque, evita wubi, fai il boot da dvd
<mardel88> cosa intendi per live?
<cristian_c> direttamente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mardel88, senza installare
<cristian_c> che gira su dvd, senza installare su hdd
<mardel88> come si fa?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mardel88,basta fare il boot da dvd e scegliere 'prova senza installare' nel menù
<mardel88> cristian c, basta che installo la iso su dvd e la faccio partire all'avvio?
<cristian_c> mardel88, quello è l'installer
<cristian_c> mardel88, va masterizzata la iso su dvd
<cristian_c> !iso | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mardel88> posso masterizzarla su usb senza installer?
<cristian_c> mardel88, è sempre un installer
<cristian_c> mardel88, puoi creare l'installer su usb
<mardel88> quindi è sempre wubi?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> mardel88, wubi va evitato come la peste
<andrea> salve
<cristian_c> mardel88, wubi installa ubuntu all'interno di windows come fosse un programma
<cristian_c> ma non è adatto
<mardel88> cristian c, grazie dell'aiuto provo ad andare sul link che mi hai dato va bene?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> mardel88, per creare la live su usb
<Guest93098> mi saperte dire un antivirus gratis per ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest93098, devi ripulire windows?
<cristian_c> o scansionarlo
<mardel88> grazie ubot-it
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<mardel88> ho già provato unetbootin ma esce sempre wubi
<Riccardone> ciao, come tolgo un servizio dallo startup automatico ?
<Riccardone> c'era un caomando tipo invoke-rc ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, quale servizio?
<cristian_c> mardel88, in che senso?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: /etc/init.d/mediatomb
<cristian_c> mardel88, hai impostato l boot da usb?
<cristian_c> *il
<Riccardone> cristian_c: vorrei che NON partisse in automatico ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, mediatomb si installa a parte
<cristian_c> Riccardone, l'hai messo tu in init.d?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: quando l'ho installato ha creato un link simbolico in /etc/init.d/mediatomb
<Riccardone> cristian_c: no, non l'ho messo io ...
<cristian_c> ?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: come lo tolgo
<cristian_c> 12:45:45 <Riccardone> cristian_c: quando l'ho installato ha creato un link simbolico in /etc/init.d/mediatomb
<Riccardone> ?
<cristian_c> non capisco, link simbolico?
<Riccardone> /etc/init.d/mediatomb punta a /lib/init/upstart-job
<cristian_c> ah
<Riccardone> io vorrei che non partisse il servizio allo startup, ma solo su mio comando ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, quindi , quando installi il programma, il serizio viene messo automaticamente in init.d?
<Riccardone> si, una cosa del genere ...
<cristian_c> uhm
<Riccardone> io, di sicuro non l'ho messo in /etc/init.d/mediatomb
<Riccardone> il programma mi serve, ma si deve avviare solo quando lo decido io :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Riccardone> ho seguito questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2012/07/mediatomb-un-semplice-mediaserver-upnp.html
<Riccardone> tutto funge, ma non come dico io ...
<Riccardone> cristian_c: cercavo qualcosa di manuale ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, è emglio che non posti quelle guide in chan
<cristian_c> *meglio
<Riccardone> cristian_c: perchè ?
<Riccardone> è pubblicità ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone è vietato
<Riccardone> Ah ok ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non sono link ufficiali
<Riccardone> scusate tutti
<cristian_c> sono blog e basta
<cristian_c> non sono affidabili
<cristian_c> poi uno li segue e fa danni
<cristian_c> sopratutto se contengono ppa
<cristian_c> Riccardone, leggi la guida che ti ho linkato
<cristian_c> Riccardone, la parte su boot up manager
<Riccardone> ok ci sto dando un'occhiata
<Riccardone> cristian_c: occhei, allora diciamo che per l'installazione ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna
<Riccardone> cristian_c: questa è ufficiale. Ma su bum non trovo il servizio Mediatomb
<cristian_c> strano
<cristian_c> hai fatto tutto come da wiki?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si si, fino all'installazione
<Riccardone> cristian_c: poi al riavvio vedo che con 'ps -aux | grep mediatomb' il servizio è avviato
<Riccardone> :|
<Riccardone> cristian_c: stupore! Vado a controllare su /etc/init.d/meditomb è c'è il file per l'avvio
<Riccardone> cristian_c: e adesso come lo tolgo :) ?
<cristian_c> 13:01:50 <Riccardone> cristian_c: si si, fino all'installazione
<cristian_c> non ho capito
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ecco la guida che fa per me forse ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<Riccardone> cristian_c: se do il comando 'sudo mv /etc/init.d/mediatomb /etc/init.d/mediatomb.backup' e poi 'sudo update-rc.d mediatomb remove' non è che al riavvio mi si avvia mediatomb.backup ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non credo
<cristian_c> perché gli hai cambiato l'estensione
<cristian_c> Riccardone, però non sono sicuro
<Riccardone> la guida diceva questo :)
<Riccardone> ed un wiki ufficiale Ubuntu :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, forse è meglio se ne fai una copia e lo cancelli
<cristian_c> per sicurezza
<Riccardone> ok, come pensavo
<cristian_c> te lo metti da parte
<Riccardone> ok fatto
<Riccardone> ora vado col comando sudo update-rc.d mediatomb remove
<Riccardone> e infatti me lo ha tolto ...
<Riccardone> non rimane che riavviare :)
<Riccardone> a dopo
<Riccardone> cristian_c: nada!
<Riccardone> cristian_c: è ancora attivo ,ma su /etc/init.d/ non compare più il link meditomb ...
<Riccardone> come cavolo parte allora ?
<ziibruno> buongiorno ragazzi
<ziibruno> ieri sera ho provato ad istallare sul mio portatile lenovo dove attualmente ho windows 8 ubuntu ma non ci sono riuscito chi mi può aiutare?
<acer> ciao a tutti
<acer> vorrei installare ubuntu su un vecchio imac g3 ppc (modello N° 5523)
<acer> non so che versione installare...
<cristian_c> acer, lubuntu
<ziibruno> acer aspettiamo entrambi che qualcuno ci aiuti :)
<cristian_c> !installazione | ziibruno
<ubot-it> ziibruno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ziibruno
<ubot-it> ziibruno: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ziibruno> sto provando a scaricare di nuovo il cd
<ziibruno> comunque mi sono scaricato ubuntu 13.04 64 bit dal sito ho masterizzato ed ho riavviato il portatile, durante l'accensione mi chiede di selezionare il sistema operativo, io clicco su ubuntu lui mi da errore e mi da due possibilità la prima di avviare windows la seconda di andare nel bios
<ziibruno> premesso che io non ho la più pallida idea di cosa devo fare una volta nel bios
<ziibruno> ?
<Bastian___> Buon giorno, un oretta fa ho ricevuto consiglio in merito all'istallazione di ubuntu (ho problemi col lettore, in pratica avvio ma appare solo schermo nero con cursore lampeggiante) mi è stato detto di usare f6, purtroppo f6 non funziona, in pratica è ininfluente...altri consigli? Grazie
<acer> cristian_c ho problemi a trovare la versione giusta che entri in un cd da 700 Mb
<ziibruno> dal bios devo bloccare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> ziibruno, hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> acer, sì, hai ragione
<ziibruno> come faccio a istallare ubuntu se windows 8 mi blocca l'istallazione?
<cristian_c> acer, ho trovato anche la iso per ppc
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Bastian___> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> acer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<cristian_c> Bastian___, in live funza?
<Barrnet> salve
<Bastian___> no
<Bastian___> non funziona
<Bastian___> non riesco a capire dove sia il problema
<Bastian___> addirittura
<Barrnet> ho un grosso problema con un server ubuntu: mi segna che lo spazio su disco è finito, e non apre nessuna applicazione che necessita di scrivere sui logs, pur liberando effettivamente spazio (no, non ho spostato file nel cestino, li ho proprio eliminati)
<Bastian___> ho provato con una vecchia versione su cd di ubuntu (9.04credo) me la istalla
<Barrnet> ho pure pulito la cache di apt, ma nulla: lo spazio occupato diminuisce ma non cresce quello libero
<Bastian___> mi riporta degli errori ma la istalla
<cristian_c> ziibruno, ma hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> Bastian___, che pc è?
<Bastian___> cpu amd 3000 dualcore, hd samsung 500gb con seven su partizione da 160 gb, scheda madre asus mvp de luxe, 4gb ram
<ziibruno> ma il live da dove si avvia?
<Bastian___> lettore/masterizzatore lg
<vlt> Barrnet: du -amx / ¦ sort -n ¦ less
<vlt> Barrnet: ("¦" è il "pipe" ma non c'è sul telefono)
<cristian_c> ziibruno, sempre da dvd
<ziibruno> è utile il programmo boot repair?
<cristian_c> ziibruno, c'è l'opzione nel menù 'prova senza installare'
<cristian_c> ziibruno, dipende
<Barrnet> con pipe intendi |?
<Barrnet> ah, un'altra cosa
<Barrnet> con il comando df -h
<Barrnet> ho visto che una delle cartelle "piene" è root
<Barrnet> ma.. tentando di aprirla da come errore: Transport endpoint is not connected
<Barrnet> comunque sia il comando non funge: c'è troppo poco spazio e non riesce a scrivere su disco >.<
<ziibruno> niente se faccio prova e istalla mi dice che nel disco ce un errore e non mi fa fare niente
<ziibruno> secondo me è windows 8 che mi blocca l'istallazione
<Barrnet> Hai disattivato il secure boot?
<ziibruno> si
<ziibruno> che devo fare ?
<cristian_c> ziibruno, fors è il secure boot
<ziibruno> ma risulta disattivo
<cristian_c> ziibruno, comunque, controlla che la iso non sia corrotta
<cristian_c> !md5 | ziibruno
<ubot-it> ziibruno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ziibruno> cmq ho riscaicato la iso e lo messa sul dvd ora che devo fare ripercorriamo la procedura
<Barrnet> se ha windows 8 il pc sicuramente permette di bootare da usb
<Barrnet> perché non lo fai da li? escludi errori del masterizzatore e non sprechi dvd :P
<Barrnet> comunque sia, qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano? xD
<ziibruno> ecco cosa esce: avvio di windows non riuscito, il problema potrebbe essere dovuto  a una modifica recent apportata all'hardware o al software. per risolvere il problema iserire il disco
<cristian_c> ziibruno, hai controllato l'hash?
<ziibruno> file\ubuntu|winboot\wubildr.mbr
<ziibruno> stato:0xc000007b
<ziibruno> informazioni: impossibile caricare l'applicazione o il sistema operativo. file necessario mancante o contenente errori
<ziibruno> che devo fare?
<ziibruno> l'hash cos'è?
<cristian_c> ziibruno, scusa, ma ti avevo linkato il wiki
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> !md5 | ziibruno
<ubot-it> ziibruno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ziibruno> scusa la mia totale ignoranza il wiki cos'è?
<cristian_c> !wiki | ziibruno
<ubot-it> ziibruno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> il primo link
<Eagle2> ciao a tutti !
<Barrnet> come non detto
<Barrnet> riavviando ho risolto
<Barrnet> O.o
<ziibruno> quindi il problema è ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ziibruno, no, è che forse hai scaricato male l'iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | legi qui, ziibruno
<ubot-it> legi qui, ziibruno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> *leggi
<cristian_c> io devo uscire
<cristian_c> ciauz
<ziibruno> niente io ho provato a istallare ubuntu ho anche masterizzato due dvd ma  qua l'istallazione non vuole partire
<ziibruno> l'ho scaricato con torrent lo scaricato da explorer ma non va niente qua
<ziibruno> raga chi mi aiuta?
<ziibruno> niente raga non ci riesco
<ziibruno> ciao a tutti
<ziibruno> qualcuno mi potrebbe guidare passo passo nell'istallazione di ubuntu?
<ziibruno> ho scaricato la versione 13.04 ma non riesco a istallarla che devo fare?
<ziibruno> mi arrendo mi tngo win
<Che68> ciao a tutti :-)
<Che68> come elimino i file recenti dalla dash di rr?
<krabador> !chat | Che68
<ubot-it> Che68: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Che68__> nessuno sa come cancellare i file recenti dalla dash di R.R.?
<akis24> ciao
<garfield> Ciao a tutti. Se provo ad aggiornare Java esce un popup ad avvertirmi che non verrà installato perché ho rifiutato. Che posso fare?
<acer> :( sto cercando di installare lubuntu su un imac g3 ma mi da dei problemi chi mi da una mano?
<vice_> ?
<krabador> !qualcuno | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> !chat | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vice_> ciao
<vice__> ciaoo
<DD3my> ciao vice_
<acer> sto cercando di installare ubuntu su ppc ma ho dei problemi chi mi da una mano?
<DD3my> acer, esponi che tipo di problemi hai
<mibofra> acer, ehi
<mibofra> acer, non hai scaricato più la iso che ti avevo passato XD ?
<mibofra> è quella per powerpc
<acer> miofibra
<acer> mibofra, si l'ho scaricata solo che ci vuole un disco da 800 mb che non ho...
<mibofra> acer, una pennetta?
<acer> non credos i possa fare un boot da usb su un g3
<acer> cmq ho provato ad installare lubuntu
<acer> la desktop si pianta dopo la schermata con i pallini
<acer> la alternate mi da un problema nel caricamento del sistema base
<acer> mibofra, c'è un canale irc dedicato ai ppc o al trashware?
<mibofra> acer, non lo so ma può darsi
<mibofra> acer, al limite scendi e vedi se qualcuno ti presta un dvd :D
<acer> mibofra, che differenza c'è tra una versione desktop e una server?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> acer, molto sinteticamente
<mibofra> (ma proprio molto :D )
<mibofra> dekstop = con interfaccia grafica
<mibofra> server = con interfaccia testuale (terminale)
<acer> mibofra, ok. Ma volendo si può installare l'interfaccia grafica?
<mibofra> acer, si
<acer> e devo scaricarla dalla rete o posso farlo direttamente dal live cd?
<mibofra> acer, da dove vuoi
<mibofra> acer, se installi comunque ubuntu server poi basta un sudo apt-get install unity e riavvio
<anoncn_78> sera
<anoncn_78> ragazzi,cerco invano un programma per connettere il mio balckberry torch al pc,sotto ubuntu 12,04,qualche idea? In rete non trovo nulla
<AlexZion> ciao anoncn_78 , io non ho esperienza con i blackberry , ma mi ricordo di essere riuscito ad usarlo come modem in kubuntu e se non ricordo male , usando berry4all http://www.berry4all.com/ , l'hai provato già ?
<anoncn_78> AlexZion, ciao,stavo cercando di scaricarlo,seguendo alcune guide,ma arrivo sempre a file not found,provo il tuo link
<anoncn_78> AlexZion, ho scaricato il pacchetto tgz,ti faccio sapere in seguito,grazie
<AlexZion> ok , in bocca al lupo anoncn_78.. :)
<anoncn_78> AlexZion,  thx! ,)
<Tonio> Buona sera ragazzi mi mancavate e sono venuto a fare un salutino
<Tonio> Chi è che di voi tratta disterò server
<Tonio> Giusto per sapere:)
<canon> buonasera
<canon> ubuntu non si connette neè wifi nè col filo
<canon> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<dario_> ciao ragazzi se aggiorno il kernel la versione rimane sempre una LTS o no?
<enzotib> dario_, il kernel si aggiorna da solo, insieme agli altri aggiornamenti, quando disponibile
<enzotib> dario_, e questo non cambia la versione di ubuntu
<dario_> enzotib, scusa volevo dire aumentare versione
<krabador> dario_, no
<enzotib> dario_, non ho capito, spiegato meglio
<enzotib> spiegati*
<krabador> dario se aggiorni una 12.04 ad una 12.10 non è piu' lts
<dario_> ho xubuntu lts 12.04 col 3.2  .. se metto il 3.8 resta sempre una lts??
<dario_> nono solo kernel
<dario_> non distro
<krabador> dario_, se aggiorni il kernel con quelli ufficiali, disponibili di tanto in tanto tra gli aggiornamenti si
<krabador> dario_, è come un qualsiasi altro aggiornamento
<dario_> e mi supportano il kernel smepre per 5 anni poi??
<dario_> questo non capisco
<dario_> la distro ha supporto 5 anni
<krabador> dario_, nella lts hai gli aggiornamenti per 5 anni, ed il kernel è uno di essi
<dario_> ma se metto il kernel 3.8 no
<dario_> ma anche se lo cambio??
<canon> enzotib: ciao, posso disturbarti ancora? (dopo stamattina)
<dario_> sè io nella lts ora per esempio metto il 3.8 avrò comunque il kernel aggiornato per 5 anni?
<enzotib> ciao canon
<enzotib> canon, chiedi in generale, chi sa risponde
<enzotib> dario_, come lo fai questo passaggio al 3.8?
<canon> mio padre vuole mettere ubuntu sul suo pc, sta provando la versione live. Non si connette ne wifi ne col filo
<dario_> enzotib,  bella domanda.. dal ppa??
<enzotib> dario_, quindi gli aggiornamenti dipendono da quel ppa
<krabador> dario_, brutta domanda per brutte intenzioni
<enzotib> dario_, se l'autore muore domani, i 5 anni diventano 5 giorni
<krabador> nei ppa non c'è roba ufficiale
<dario_> ah ok capito
<enzotib> canon, che non si connetta nemmeno col cavo è veramente difficile
<dario_> perché ho visto che roberto ferramosca lo suggeriva da fare dal ppa nei suoi artiucoli
<enzotib> e chi minchia è?
<krabador> dario_, roberto ferramosca parla per lui, non per canonical o il team ubuntu
<enzotib> (scusate)
<dario_> enzotib, tranquillo è quello di lffl
<krabador> (domanda legittima)
<dario_> quindi come si potrebbe fare??
<dario_> è il gestore del blog lffl
<canon> enzotib: cosa dovrei fare per connetterlo col filo?
<enzotib> canon, semplicemente attaccare il filo in genere è sufficiente
<krabador> dario_, canonical supporta la lts 5 anni tramite gli aggiornamenti
<weltall> server*
<dario_> ragazzi lasciamo da parte un attimo sta cosa perché ho fatto in diretta un casino mooolto più grosso.. a causa della  distrazione
<dario_> non avevo letto bene
<dario_> stavolta l'ho combinata grossa
<krabador> dario_, reinstalla.
<dario_> volevo disinstallare google-chrome
<dario_> adesso vi pasto che cavolo ho fatto
<canon> enzotib: non basta collegarmi col cavo purtroppo :(
<enzotib> canon, ubuntu o kubuntu?
<dario_> sono un deficiente ero sovrappensiero e non ho letto
<krabador> canon, che tu sappia, hai un'impostazione statica ?
<dario_> ecco qui
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5814757/
<krabador> dario_, e allora?
<enzotib> dario_, se ha rimosso quel kernel è perché non serve più
<dario_> ma no
<enzotib> dario_, uname -r
<dario_> io gli avevo detto chrome
<dario_> chrome è rimasto
<dario_> chrome non l'ha proprio calcolato.. mi ha tolto il kerneòl
<dario_> 3.2.0-48-generic
<enzotib> dario_, sì ma con autoremove gli dici anche di togliere tutti i pacchetti che non servono più
<krabador> dario_, quel comando , impostato in quel modo, rimuove i pacchetti che non servono piu' nel sistema
<enzotib> dario_, col kernel sei a posto
<dario_> quindi non ho fatto nessun danno??
<canon> krabador: cos'è l'impostazione statica?
<krabador> canon, di rete
<canon> krabador: non so cosa sia
<dario_> enzotib, non ho fatto nessun danno?? era un kernel vecchio??
<enzotib> dario_, sì
<dario_> enzotib, grazie, ma allora per chrome??
<krabador> dario_, cerca di fare domande qui, quando hai problemi
<enzotib> dario_, se vuoi rimuovere chrome: sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable
<dario_> ah perché dovevo aggiungere stable??
<dario_> per quello??
<enzotib> dario_, così dice
<canon> krabador: non ho mai avuto problemi a connettere i pc, ora ho provato con il mio e si è connesso sia wifi che col cavo, il problema è ubuntu
<enzotib> dario_, ti conviene leggere quello che dànno in output i comandi
<dario_> si ho detto ero sovrappensiero prima
<dario_> però io ho visto che per aprirlo davo google-chrome quindi credevo che era quello l'identificativo no?
<canon> krabador: e soprattutto ubuntu su quel pc (ho provato la versione live sul mio e si connette wifi senza problemi)
<krabador> canon, le live di ubuntu non hanno tutti i driver di tutti i dispositivi wifi
<enzotib> dario_, non sempre il nome dell'eseguibile corrisponde a quello del pacchetto
<canon> krabador: cosa dovrei fare per connettermi almeno col cavo?
<dario_> ah. grazie
<krabador> canon, ma coil cavo, se la ethernet viene vista senza problemi, ed il router è impostato in dhcp deve connettersi
<enzotib> canon, attaccalo e fa vedere l'output di nm-tool
<canon> enzotib: cos'è nm-tool?
<krabador> canon, lo mandi da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | canon
<ubot-it> canon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<canon> krabador: ora provo
<dario_> enzotib, adesso però ho un dubbio
<krabador> incolli li il risultato e, e poi incolli il link qui
<dario_> enzotib, guarda la differenza tra questi due comandi 1)dario@dario-AOD257:~$ google-chrome
<dario_> bash: /usr/bin/google-chrome: File o directory non esistente
<dario_>  2)dario@dario-AOD257:~$ google-chrome
<dario_> bash: /usr/bin/google-chrome: File o directory non esistente
<dario_> scusa ho copiato due volte lo stesso
<canon> enzotib: ok, fatto, cosa vuoi sapere?
<dario_> il secondo è questo
<enzotib> canon, su pastebin
<dario_> dario@dario-AOD257:~$ google-chrome-stable
<dario_> google-chrome-stable: comando non trovato
<enzotib> dario_, ma l'hai rimosso?
<dario_> enzotib, vedi?? a uno mi dà un errore di in root con l'eseguibile, mentre col nome pacchetto mi dà la risposta normale
<dario_> enzotib, sì
<dario_> enzotib, ma non dovrebbe dare a tutti e due comando non trovato?? perché a uno mi da un errore?
<enzotib> dario_, il primo è "hashed", cioè ha il percorso in memoria, il secondo non esiste proprio
<dario_> ah
<dario_> capito..
<dario_> praticamente il eprcorso gli rimane
<dario_> ma non c'è nessun errore??
<enzotib> dario_, no
<dario_> va bene grazie allora sto tranquillo ;)
<canon> enzotib: ti faccio un riassunto che ci metto parecchio a copiarlo. Carrier detected: yes; Speed 100Mb/s; Wired Properties, Carrier: off
<krabador> canon, selezioni l'output con il mouse,e fai copia e incolla
<enzotib> krabador, non ha la rete, è un altro pc :)
<dario_> enzotib, avevo installato chrome perché chromium mi dava un errore quando mi andavo a proxare e pensavo di risolvere con chrome.. invece mi da lo stesso errore.. gaurda qui
<krabador> ok
<dario_> Quando esegui Chromium in un ambiente desktop supportato, verranno utilizzate le impostazioni proxy del sistema. Tuttavia, il tuo sistema non è supportato o si è verificato un problema nell'avvio della tua configurazione di sistema.
<dario_> Puoi comunque eseguire la configurazione tramite la riga di comando. Consulta man chromium-browser per ulteriori informazioni su contrassegni e variabili di ambiente.
<debbb> salve a tutti, posso chiedere?
<canon> krabador: quel pc non si connette, non posso fare copia incolla :D
<krabador> dario_, non incollare roba
<dario_> krabador, scusa
<krabador> canon, sisi :D
<krabador> debbb, chiedi
<dario_> come mai non mi fa proxare??
<canon> krabador: mmm non capisco
<dario_> poi avrei un altro problemino ancora con chromium ma andiamo per gradi.. sapete come risolvere questo per ffavore??
<krabador> canon, allora, sembra esserci una scheda di rete funzionante in quel pc, sotto ubuntu, hai fatto caso se c'era un indirizzo ip assegnato?
<debbb> dato che tempo fa avevo fatto l'aggiornamento 13.04 sul mio pc, ma non è andato bene in quanto al riavvio mi ha dato schermata nera e non so come risolvere.. mi chiedevo se è possibile fare tipo un ripristino della versione precedente di ubuntu e risolvere il preblema in questo modo..
<krabador> !chat | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dario_> ok grazie
<canon> krabador: l'indirizzo ip lo vedo dall'output del terminale?
<dario_> questo invece credo sia piu pertinente
<dario_> come mai ogni volta che apro chromium mi si apre il portachiavi??
<krabador> debbb, allora, quando avvii, e si blocca, quando premi ctrl alt f1 , cosa succese?
<krabador> *succede
<krabador> debbb, hai questo pc sottomano?
<canon> krabador: no, dal terminale non c'è nessun ip
<debbb> si ora lo accendo..
<krabador> canon, nessun "IPv4 Settings:" nell'output del comando nm-tool ?
<canon> krabador: no, non c'è
<dario_> krabador, sai aiutarmi col secondo problema?? ovvero l'apertura del potachiavi ogni volta che apro chromium=
<dario_> ?
<krabador> canon, il pc da cui stai scrivendo adesso è win?
<canon> kubuntu
<debbb> non fa niente..
<krabador> debbb, puoi caricare su quel pc la live, e cercare di ripristinare l'installazione presente
<canon> krabador: il pc da cui sto scrivendo non è quello su cui ho il problema
<debbb> bene, ma non saprei come fare.. la live è una versione di ubuntu? come faccio a farla installare se il pc mi da schermo nero?
<debbb> ah la versione prova dici?
<krabador> debbb, allora, fai una penna usb o un dvd della iso di ubuntu che scarichi dal sito
<krabador> debbb, esatto, poi la mandi in prova
<krabador> debbb, in quel modo vai in sessione live
<debbb> e dalla versione prova posso ripristinare la versione precedente?
<krabador> canon, ovvio. In questa kubuntu ti connetti indifferentemente con cavo e wifi senza aver toccato nulla in installazione?
<krabador> debbb, si possono mandare dei comandi per cercare di ripristinare la versione di ubuntu installata
<canon> krabador: si, nessun problema. Su questo pc ho provato anche la versione live di ubuntu che sul pc di mio padre dà problemi mentre su questo mio non aveva dato problemi di cinnessione wifi
<debbb> allora dopo che scarico la  iso di Ubuntu e la metto su dvd, vado in modalità live.. dopodiche posso rivolgermi qui per sapere come procedere?
<krabador> canon, manda da quel computer il comando ifconfig, e cerca di postare il piu' possibile del risultato
<krabador> debbb, certo
<debbb> va bene grazie mille.. la saluto!
<krabador> debbb, salve
<krabador> canon, magari facendo file di testo che, con l'aiuto di una penna usb, puoi aprire nel pc connesso e postare
<canon> krabador: come faccio a fare copia incolla dal terminale??
<krabador> canon, selezioni col mouse
<krabador> canon, e nello spazio selezionato , tasto destro "copia"
<canon> krabador: se nel terminale clicco col destro non succede nulla, non capisco :(
<krabador> canon, scusami, che versione di ubuntu è ?
<canon> l'ultima, 13.qualcosa
<canon> krabador: 13.04
<krabador> canon, stranissimo, il tasto destro, a meno che non è rotto, va, nel terminale
<krabador> canon, fai ctrl shift c
<krabador> canon, questo fa il copia
<krabador> canon,  per incollare puoi fare incolla con il tasto destro, dentro l'editor di testo, o ctrl v
<canon> krabador: sto provando, gazie
<canon> krabador: no, non funziona
<krabador> canon, ma hai selezionato?
<canon> krabador: no, come si fa? nel terminale non riesco a fare nulla, non c'è il mouse
<krabador> canon, sei in live con ambiente gafico?
<krabador> *grafico?
<canon> krabador: si
<krabador> canon, non puoi non avere il mouse
<canon> krabador: nel terminale (quando c'è la scrmata nera dove metto i comandi) non c'è il mouse
<canon> schermata*
<krabador> canon, e fuori c'è
<canon> krabador: fuori si
<canon> krabador: non mi hai chiesto di fare copia incolla dell'output di ifconfig dal terminale?
<krabador> canon, si
<canon> krabador: quindi come faccio a selezionarlo senza mouse?
<krabador> canon, scusami, quando clicchi col tasto sinistro e trascini il mouse dentro il terminale, che succede?
<canon> krabador: non succede nulla, il mouse non lo vede proprio nel terminale
<canon> krabador: c'è qualche informazione che ti interessa in particolare dell'output di ifconfig?
<krabador> canon, è un notebook?
<canon> krabador: si
<canon> krabador è uscito, c'è qualcun altro che puo aiutarmi?
<enzotib> canon, prova a dare sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<enzotib> (sono in un intervallo del film)
<canon> enzotib: devo scrivere ciò nel terminale?
<enzotib> canon sì
<canon> enzotib: ok, scritto
<enzotib> canon, vedi se ora è connesso
<enzotib> a dopo
<canon> enzotib: no, non funge
<canon> se qualcuno trova una soluzione al mio problema mi aiuterebbe parecchio, grazie :)
<mapreri> canon: puoi fare un sintesi di tutto? non ho proprio voglia di leggere tutto il backlog
<canon> mapreri: riassumo: ho messo il cd di ubuntu in versione live su un pc (non questo da cui scrivo). In pratica non si connette a internet nè col wifi nè col cavo
<canon> mapreri: che mi consigli di fare?
<mapreri> canon: ok. versione di ubuntu? provato con altre versioni? altre distro? un'installazione funziona? mettimi su http://paste.ubuntu.com l'output di `sudo lshw -c network` (solo se fai presto a riportare il testo con chiavette o qualcos'altro, altrimenti trovo altri modi per trovare le informazioni che mi interessano)
<canon> mapreri: è la 13.04, come faccio a fare copia incolla dal terminale?
<mapreri> canon: ctrl+shift+c ctrl+shift+v oppure col mouse
<canon> mapreri: come faccio a selezionare la parte da copiare? il mouse non funge sul terminale
<mapreri> umh.. sì che funziona...
<canon> mapreri: ti giuro di no, ne ho gia parlato prima con un altro :)
<mapreri> canon: altrimenti fai `sudo lshw -c network > lshw.txt` e trovi nella home un file lshw.txt con il testo
<canon> mapreri: grazie per l'interessamento, però ora devo uscire, domani provo a rientrare in chat verso le 12.30 se ti vedo connesso ti scrivo e proviamo a risolvere, graie mille!!
<mapreri> canon: spe
<mapreri> canon: sarò sempre connesso (ho un bouncer) ma sono in montagna da domani
<mapreri> canon: comunque ci sarà qualcun altro (come enzotib :P o altri)...
<canon> mapreri: ok, grazie!!
<canon> buona montagna!!
<mapreri> grazie :) ciao!
<ale_> ciao
<ale_> ho scaricato l'immagine i ubuntu 13.04 ma non riesco a far partire il boot da live cd
<vice_> hai masterizzato come iso?
<ale_> sì
<ale_> hai ragione,  non l'ho fatto, l'ho solo copiata
<ale_> grazie
<vice_> ale_, hai risolto?
<lusa94> ciao
<mastermine> io avei  un problema, posso fare una domanda????
<mastermine> io avei  un problema, posso fare una domanda????
<mastermine> qualcuno può aiuutarmi?????????????
<nannes> mastermine: Che c'è? COsa ti turba?
<mastermine> ho un broblema con  l'istallazione della lingua italiana........
<mastermine> io la scarico, ma non so come attivarla, forse sono io che sono stupido XD
<mastermine> infatti mi dice che l'ho scaricata, ma non è selezionabile per cambiare lingua ;(
<mastermine> nannes sapresti come aiutarmi pls???
<nannes> Uff per cose così semplici? Non ci sono domande più interessanti? D:
<nannes> scherzo dai :P mastermine visto che non riesci da solo puoi provare seguendo una guida... Quella officiale ovviamente
<nannes> !ubuntuitaliano| mastermine
<ubot-it> mastermine: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<nannes> Oh, è uscito! peggio per lui
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-23
<akis24> giorno
<fabio> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<davideparpi> lo avevo gia chiesto ieri ma poi non mi andava piu la connessione.... perche skype in chiamata non mi attiva la webcam mentre nelle impostazioni la vede?
<glpiana> davideparpi, tu la attivi dopo che la chiamata è cominciata?
<davideparpi> dicevo, che proprio non riesco ad attivarla in chiamata ma in impostazioni video la vede
<cristian_c> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<davideparpi> ok seguo la wiki ;)
<cristian_c> davideparpi, hai risolto con il boot?
<davideparpi> no, credo sia un problema di legacy boot
<cristian_c> davideparpi, in che senso?
<davideparpi> !legacy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'legacy'
<davideparpi> legacy boot
<cristian_c> avevi uefi e secure boot attivi, avevi detto
<davideparpi> si
<cristian_c> quindi?
<davideparpi> e legacy disattivato
<davideparpi> che sarebbe una cosa di boot per vecchi SO
<davideparpi> comunque, dove la trovo una repository di skype?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, ma non ho capito, che c'entra il legacy?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, devi abilitare il repository "indipendente" dal software center
<jester-> e pure partners intanto che ci sei
<davideparpi> credo che avendo quello disattivato non mi fa partire l'hdd di boot (dove c'è il grub)
<davideparpi> fabio_cc e jester, come faccio?
<cristian_c> davideparpi, non credo
<cristian_c> davideparpi, quella è un'installazione diversa, e pià incasinata
<cristian_c> ma mica si è visto il tuo bios, uhm
<jester-> davideparpi: sudo software-properties.gtk
<jester-> altro software
<davideparpi> command not found
<jester-> davideparpi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> *più
<jester-> ce vò -
<davideparpi> metto anche canonical codice sorgente=
<davideparpi> ?
<cristian_c> non credo serva
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, no devi abilitare "indipendente" e basta, senza codice sorgente
<davideparpi> ok
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, prima di installare skype dai repo, togli quello installato da deb
<jester-> davideparpi: abilita pure partners
<davideparpi> gia attivo
<davideparpi> come faccio a togliere quello da deb?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, e cancella .Skype nella tua home
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove skype      e dovresti togliere tutto
<Guest62211> Ciao, sto cercando di scaricare il software di installazione di Xubuntu. Quando clicco su download, si apre un'altra pagina dove mi si ringrazia per il download ma di fatto non si e' scaricato nessun filw. Qcn mi aiuta?
<davideparpi> dopo lo trovo dove skype dai repo? sullo store giusto?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, hai cancellato la cartella .Skype nella home?
<davideparpi> ancora no sta togliendo dal terminale
<cristian_c> Guest62211, prova con i torrent
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ok appena ha finito dai rm .Skype
<fabio_cc> poi sudo apt-get install skype
<glpiana> !release | Guest62211
<ubot-it> Guest62211: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<davideparpi> prima cancello skype dalla home no?
<jester-> davideparpi: rm -r .Skype
<davideparpi> ok
<Guest62211> Grz glpiana, ora provo
<jester-> co er ponto e S maiuscola
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ti ho dato il comando per farlo da terminale, così fai prima
<davideparpi> poi sudo apt-get --purge autoremove skype ?
<davideparpi> ok
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, credevo che quello lo avessi dato
<davideparpi> no questo devo dare sudo apt-get --purge autoremove skype
<davideparpi> no questo scusate
<fabio_cc> Guest62211, hai provato da qui? http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<davideparpi> sudo apt-get install skype questo giusto
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, prima rm .Skype
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, poi sudo apt-get install skype
<davideparpi> fatto
<Guest62211> Grazie ad ambedue, una volta scaricato ilo file di installazione sul desktop, faccio doppio click ma non succede niente, nel senso che mi si apre una finestra che mi chiede con che programma aprire il file. Scusate ma sono totalmente ignorante in materia
<davideparpi> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  skype : Dipende: skype-bin E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove skype   lo hai dato?
<Amedeo> buongiorno
<davideparpi> ora si
<Amedeo> Sono nuovo e non ho mai usato questo sistema operativo
<davideparpi> stesso problema
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, sudo apt-get clean
<Amedeo> avrei una domanda
<davideparpi> ok
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Amedeo
<ubot-it> Amedeo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Amedeo> no fabio vorrei capire che differenze ci sono tra le varie versioni
<davideparpi> fatto
<Amedeo> per individuare quella più adatta a me
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, sudo apt-get -f install
<davideparpi> stesso problema
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Guest62211, il file che hai scaricato è una iso e va masterizzato
<glpiana> !installazione | Guest62211 qui trovi tutto
<ubot-it> Guest62211 qui trovi tutto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<davideparpi> allora con calma
<davideparpi> prima cosa faccio
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, niente supporto in privato
<davideparpi> ok
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, dovresti fare le cose nell'ordine in cui ti vengono scritte
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, adesso dai sudo apt-get update
<davideparpi> cosi mi fa aggiornamenti di sistema
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, non fa aggiornamenti, aggiorna i repository
<fabio> Amedeo,  fabio_cc
<davideparpi> ok
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, dimmi quando ha terminato
<davideparpi> ok
<Guest62211> @ubot-it, allora lo copio su chiavetta USB e poi da lì lo installo ?
<davideparpi> spero che dopo tutto sto trambusto mi vada skype
<glpiana> Guest62211, non va copiato quel file. devi usare un apposito programma per metterlo su usb
<Guest62211> glpiana, help.... che programma ?
<fabio_cc> !usb | Guest62211
<ubot-it> Guest62211: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<davideparpi> intanto, come faccio ad entrare nell'hdd di windows da ubuntu? mi da errore
<glpiana> Guest62211, da quel che ho capito devo leggerle io le guide che ti ho indicato -.-
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ma cosa c'entra?
<davideparpi> intanto che scarica il resto
<glpiana> Guest62211, questo per esempio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<davideparpi> be ha finito
<cristian_c> <davideparpi> intanto, come faccio ad entrare nell'hdd di windows da ubuntu? mi da errore
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ok ora riprova sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> davideparpi, non hai postato schermate del bios
<Guest62211> ok, grazie a tutti. ora guardo meglio
<davideparpi> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverlo. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 223 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> davideparpi, hai seguito le istruzioni per la riparazione del bootloader?
<cristian_c> che ti avevo linkato
<davideparpi> si
<davideparpi> be pensiamoci dopo
<cristian_c> lool
<davideparpi> ora devo sistemare skype
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, hai dato sudo apt-get -f install
<fabio_cc> ?
<davideparpi> si mi da Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Il seguente pacchetto è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto:   gcc-4.8-base:i386 Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverlo. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 223 non aggiornati.
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ok
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ci sono troppi pacchetti da aggiornare, aggiorniamoli
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, sudo apt-get upgrade
<davideparpi> ok sta facendo
<davideparpi> quando ha finito cosa devo fare?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, riprova sudo apt-get install skype
<davideparpi> ok, ma non dovrei fare qualcosa visto che prima c'era scritto "Il seguente pacchetto è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto:   gcc-4.8-base:i386 Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverlo."
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, per quello basta che dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> Amedeo, prima di tutto, che pc hai?
<davideparpi> ok, e prima di installare skype devo fare questo sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386?
<glpiana> O.o
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, no
<jester-> davideparpi: se rangia apt
<davideparpi> ok
<davideparpi> intanto che scarica, perche ubuntu mi da errore quando apro la partizione di windows?
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, scrivi il testo dell'errore
<glpiana> su pastebin
<davideparpi> perche?
<davideparpi> or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<davideparpi> ho provato a spegnere windows completamente, ma non cambia
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, l'errore completo
<fabio_cc> !paste | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689693/
<glpiana> davideparpi, metti su pastebin l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<davideparpi> il terminale è gia occupato
<glpiana> davideparpi, aprine un altro
<davideparpi> comunque non me lo ha mica tolto skype, mi sono appena arrivate delle notifiche
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689706/
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ma lo avevi lasciato aperto?
<davideparpi> mi sa di si -.-
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ti sembra normale lasciare aperto un programma che stai disinstallando?
<glpiana> davideparpi, sudo parted -l    su pastebin
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, chiudilo
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, caduto?
<davideparpi> quali sono i comandi per togliere skype e relativi dati?
<davideparpi> si mi è caduta la connessione -.-
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, hai chiuso skype?
<davideparpi> si ho "killato" il processo
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ok togliamolo di nuovo e rimettiamolo
<davideparpi> ok
<davideparpi> comandi?
<fabio_cc> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove skype
<davideparpi> ok mi dice che il pacchetto skype è tolto
<davideparpi> i pacchetti non si sono aggiornati... cambia qualcosa?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, in che senso?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davideparpi> quei 200 e passa pacchetti di prima che mi dicevi di aggiornare
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, risultano ancora da aggiornare?
<davideparpi> si perche è caduta la connessione
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ma scusa ma prima suppongo avesse completato
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ogni cosa che fai incolla il risultato su pastein
<fabio_cc> pastebin
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, se no è inutile non ti possiamo aiutare
<davideparpi> no è caduta mentre stava aggiornando... ma è indispensabile aggiornarli tutti per far funzionare skype?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, non dovrebbe, ma visto che erano molti ti avevo chiesto di aggiornarli, comunque non capisco perché prima non lo hai detto, devi metterci in condizione di aiutarti
<davideparpi> si scusa... non mi sono pensato di scriverlo
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, per adesso lascia perdere l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti
<davideparpi> be ora ho tolto skype... devo fare cosa ora
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, rm .Skype
<davideparpi> ok
<davideparpi> directory non esistente... quindi gia tolta
<davideparpi> ho controllato la home, non c'è
<ExPBoy> eh ma è nascosta
<davideparpi> ho fatto visualizza file nascosti
<ExPBoy> ok
<davideparpi> ora?
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, ora sudo apt-get install skype
<davideparpi> ok sta scaricando gli archivi
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, lascialo fare, se si ferma con errori metti su pastebin
<davideparpi> ma quella che scarico ora è una repo con webcam funzionante?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> una cosa alla volta :)
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, quel discorso adesso lo vediamo
<davideparpi> ok :D
<davideparpi> voi avete tutti ubuntu 14.04? :D
<fabio_cc> !chat | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davideparpi> ah ok
<davideparpi> ok ha finito
<fabio_cc> davideparpi, adesso avvia skype e provalo
<davideparpi> ok
<davideparpi_> eccomi, non mi lascia attivare la webcam
<fabio_cc> davideparpi_, nelle impostazioni si vede la webcam?
<davideparpi_> si, come prima
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=418458
<ExPBoy> davideparpi_: leggi questo qui dicono di aver risolto
<davideparpi_> provo
<krabador> davideparpi_, da termimale, locate v4l1compat.so
<krabador> che risultato da?
<cristian_c> davideparpi_, quindi stai utilizzando skype dei repo ufficiali, ora?
<davideparpi_> non lo so, mi hanno detto di dare sudo apt-get install skype
<krabador> davideparpi_, mi rispondi per favore?
<davideparpi_> si scusa kabrador, questo mi da /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<krabador> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype                    da terminale
<davideparpi_> niente, non va
<krabador> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libv4l-0:i386
<fabio_cc> davideparpi_, ma tu cosa fai per attivare la webcam durante la chiamata
<krabador> poi LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype    per vedere se va
<davideparpi_> fabio_cc clicco il pulsante della webcam, ma non succede niente
<fabio_cc> davideparpi_, ok
<fabio_cc> davideparpi_, non è che per testare la webcam chiami il contatto echo123, quello di prova?
<cristian_c> lol
<davideparpi_> provo....
<fabio_cc> davideparpi_, non mi hai capito
<davideparpi_> ah ho capito
<davideparpi_> nono chiamo un mio contatto personale
<fabio_cc> davideparpi_, bene
<fabio_cc> davideparpi_, sto cercando di andare per esclusione
<davideparpi_> è come se il tasto webcam non si può cliccare
<davideparpi_> kabrador, no non va
<davideparpi_> eppure nelle impostazioni la vede
<fabio_cc> davideparpi_, hai provato a mettere "avvia il mio automaticamente quando sono in conversazione?"
<fabio_cc> *il mio video
<davideparpi_> si ma non va
<davideparpi_> secondo me è un problema di codice sorgente
<cristian_c> lol
<mennyo> ciao a tutti ! ho installato xubuntu su un portatile.l'altro giorno ho provato ad attaccarlo a un tv con  un cavo vga e ho incasinato tutto: nella sezione schermo di gestore impostazioni non è più elencato il monitor del laptop,bensì un certo "monitor default" (quando avevo attaccato il cavo c'era anche la voce tv). ora l'unico modo che ho per avviare la sessione è in modalità provvisoria da recovery! mi sa che è un problema d
<mennyo> *aggiuntiivi non mi da nessun download......help me!!! premetto che non so quasi nulla di ubuntu.....siate chiari ;))))  grazie regazz
<fabio_cc> mennyo, precisamente oltre a collegarlo alla tv, hai dato comandi e/o modificato file di configurazione?
<mennyo> si, nella sezione monitor avevo selezionato il tv e cliccato la spunta "usa questo output"
<fabio_cc> mennyo, hai provato a cliccare sul bottone individua monitor? ovviamente senza collegare la tv
<mennyo> mhhhh no!! dici sulla tastiera?
<fabio_cc> mennyo, no, su impostazioni di sistema -> monitor
<davideparpi> quindi non si sa come risolvere il problema?
<mennyo> preciso che ho xubuntu!!! comunque su impostazioni-sistema ho solo "gigolo" e "task manager"  ....me ntre su impostazioni scrivania-monitor mi da "monitor default" senza neanche la possibilità di selezionare i menu a tendina affianco
<cristian_c> davideparpi, skype non è software open, quindi un eventuale problema di codice sorgente è da segnalare soltanto a microsoft
<krabador> davideparpi, puoi fare un pastebin di lsusb, per favore?
<fabio_cc> mennyo, che scheda video hai?
<mennyo> fabio_cc : intel graphics media accelerator x3100
<davideparpi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7689982/
<davideparpi> vedo che tutti quelli che avevano sto problema hanno risolto...
<krabador> se dove hai visto , spiegano anche come hanno fatto, segui quello che dicono
<mennyo> fabio_cc : io in teoria sono riuscito a scaricare i driver video ma nn so come installarli perchè  sono tar.gz
<davideparpi> ho provato ma non mi funziona... forse non hanno la mia stessa versione di ubuntu o skype
<fabio_cc> mennyo, i driver dovrebbero essere già installati
<fabio_cc> mennyo, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mennyo> è normale che mi dica 0 installati 0 da rimuovere 38 non aggiornati?
<mennyo> se è così ora provo a riavviare e ti dico ;))
<cristian_c> davideparpi, non ho capito neanche cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> davideparpi, tendi a evitare molte domande che qui ti vengono fatte
<fabio_cc> mennyo, vuol dire che già c'erano
<cristian_c> davideparpi, e non si capisce il motivo
<fabio_cc> mennyo, prova sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fabio_cc> mennyo,
<fabio_cc> mennyo, mi hanno fatto notare che questo comando non va più bene, ti faccio fare un'altra procedura
<mennyo> fabio_cc : niente....dopo la schermata di boot mi torna nero lo schermo.......
<fabio_cc> [13:50] <fabio_cc> mennyo, mi hanno fatto notare che questo comando non va più bene, ti faccio fare un'altra procedura
<fabio_cc> mennyo, devi seguire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<fabio_cc> mennyo, devi arrestare il server grafico quindi se chatti dallo stesso pc, non potrò aiutarti mientre lo fai, devi capire prima cosa fare
<mennyo> ok 2 minuti che mi riconetto da un altro pc
<fabio_cc> mennyo, molto meglio
<mennyo> fabio_cc: prima cosa è aprire un terminale giusto?
<fabio_cc> mennyo, no, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<mennyo> fatto
<fabio_cc> mennyo, vai in una console tty
<fabio_cc> mennyo, fai il login
<fabio_cc> mennyo, fatto?
<mennyo> yes
<fabio_cc> mennyo, ora sudo service lightdm stop
<mennyo> ok
<fabio_cc> mennyo, se ottieni errori dimmelo
<fabio_cc> mennyo, ora sudo X -configure
<mennyo> nono tt bn
<mennyo> fatal error
<mennyo> server is already active for display 0
<fabio_cc> mennyo, allora non l'hai dato bene il comando di prima
<fabio_cc> mennyo, sudo service lightdm stop
<davideparpi> ora funziona... vorrei risolvere il problema dell bootloader
<mennyo> fabio_cc:ok ora riprovo sudo X -configure?
<fabio_cc> mennyo, si
<mennyo> ok...mi dice che ha terminato con 2 errori
<fabio_cc> mennyo, ok a quanto mi è stato detto gli errori sono normali, orientativamente cosa dicono?
<fabio_cc> mennyo, so che non puoi fare copia/incolla :D
<mennyo>  number of created screens does not match number of detected devices
<mennyo> configuration failed
<fabio_cc> mennyo, ls xorg.conf.new
<fabio_cc> mennyo, anzi meglio ancora ls ~/xorg.conf.new
<fabio_cc> mennyo, entrambi non dovrebbero darti errori
<mennyo> come si fa l'ondina prima dello slash haahahah
<fabio_cc> mennyo, alt + ì
<cristian_c> altgr+ì
<fabio_cc> alt gr
<fabio_cc> ecco :)
<mennyo> ;)))
<mennyo> ho dato il comando con l'ondina ma nn fa nulla
<cristian_c> mennyo, sei sul desktop?
<mennyo> cristian_c: nono sto tentando a ripristinare lo schermo da consolle tty
<cristian_c> mennyo, digita: ls ~  | grep xorg
<cristian_c> mennyo, mi raccomando, non sbagliare a digitare
<mennyo> cristian_c: mi è apparsa la scritta xorg.conf.new ( con xorg in rosso)
<cristian_c> mennyo, sudo service lightdm restart
<cristian_c> mennyo, perché c'è un'idea migliore
<cristian_c> rispetto a pacioccare con xorg
<mennyo> ossia?
<cristian_c> mennyo, digita il comando
<cristian_c> mennyo, ora ti spiego
<mennyo> ah si sn uscito dal terminale
<cristian_c> mennyo, ok
<mennyo> (col comando restart)
<cristian_c> mennyo, hai un portatile, giusto?
<mennyo> sisi
<cristian_c> mennyo, hai dei tasti di collore blu?
<cristian_c> *colore
<cristian_c> mennyo, sei sul desktop?
<mennyo> no
<cristian_c> mennyo, hai detto che sei uscito dal terminale
<mennyo> cioè si ma quelli che si attivano con fn
<cristian_c> mennyo, ok
<mennyo> si è uscito da solo dopo sudo service lightdm restart
<mennyo> (ho xubuntu 13.10...magari serve)
<cristian_c> mora sei sul desktop, giusto?
<cristian_c> *ora
<mennyo> si,in modalità provvisoria
<cristian_c> provvisoria?
<mennyo> no scusa,RIPRISTINO"" eheh
<mennyo> (lapsus windowsiano)
<cristian_c> mennyo, scusami, ma dove sei?
<cristian_c> sempre in una shell?
<cristian_c> non si capisce cosa stai facendo
<mennyo> sto usando 2 pc
<cristian_c> mennyo, io sto parlando di quel pc
<mennyo> niente è sul desktop
<mennyo> (se lo facessi riavviare mi tornerebbe lo schermo nero, a meno che non lo riavvii in modalità ripristino)
<cristian_c> mennyo, quindi con quel pc sei sul desktop?
<mennyo> sii
<cristian_c> in modalità ripristino
<cristian_c> mennyo, apri un terminale
<mennyo> esatto
<mennyo> ok
<cristian_c> mennyo, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mennyo> file directory nn esistente
<cristian_c> e poi?
<mennyo> impossibile ad accedere a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristian_c> mennyo, ls /etc/X11 | grep xorg
<mennyo> ho fatto ma nn fa nulla di interessante
<cristian_c> mennyo, cosa restituisce?
<mennyo> mi riscrive la riga....il nome del pc e la riga di comando
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mennyo, quindi non riesci a riavviarlo normalmente?
<cristian_c> non in modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> mennyo, che cosa accade quando lo riavvii normalmente
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest75567> Salve ho un problema con il mio aspire 3000 dopo aver scaricato ubuntu non riesco a farlo girare dal winrar lo estraggo ma quando dopo cliccato su install non succede nulla. Ho seguito più volte la procedura senza aver risultati allora ho provato con kubuntu, niente...
<mennyo> esatto....dal momento in cui seleziona l'utente lo schermo diventa nero
<cristian_c> mennyo, quindi, dopo il login?
<cristian_c> prima di entrare nel desktop
<mennyo> (se schiaccio il tasto accensione e dopo invio mi torna alla schermata di login utente e quella si vede!!)
<cristian_c> accensione?
<mennyo> si il login è automatico!!!!
<mennyo> si il tasto on
<cristian_c> mennyo, se è automatico, non scegli l'utente
<mennyo> il login è automatico! lo schermo diventa nero dopo il login automatico!
<cristian_c> mennyo, ma come sai che fa il login?
<cristian_c> se è automatico, non appare la schermata di login
<cristian_c> Guest75567, non devi estrarre il file scaricato
<glpiana> !installazione | Guest75567
<ubot-it> Guest75567: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Guest75567, quale procedura? Hai letto il wiki? Non dice assolutamente di estrarre la iso
<cristian_c> mennyo, digita: df
<mennyo> oh cristian mi stai tirando scemo allora ora ti rispiego tutto
<cristian_c> e dicci cosa esce
<cristian_c> mennyo, non è che hai il disco pieno=?
<Guest75567> ok v
<Guest75567> cmq il file iso l'ho copiato sul cd ma andando in bios per farlo partire da cd/dvd mi riparte on ws in atomatico....vado di nuovo a guardarmi la guida in inglese e spero di riuscire. saluto
<mennyo> quando lo accendo,dopo la schermata di boot lo schermo diventa nero.il login è automatico perciò poco dopo,anche se nero,so che il pc è sul desktop. a quel punto tasto accensione e poi invio ti fa uscire dalla sessione e IN QUEL MOMENTO lo schermo si riaccende! se provo a fare una sessione ospite lo schermo va!!!  è per questo che dicevo che secondo me è collegato al momento in cui logga automaticamente nel mio user
<glpiana> Guest75567, il file iso non va copiato
<mennyo> cristian_c : l'hd nn è pieno
<glpiana> Guest75567, la guida in inglese? ma che guida intendi?
<cristian_c> mennyo, ok
<cristian_c> mennyo, hai unity o gnome shell?
<mennyo> no nn so cosa siano...sn ignorantissimo su ubuntu
<mennyo> quando lo accendo,dopo la schermata di boot lo schermo diventa nero.il login è automatico perciò poco dopo,anche se nero,so che il pc è sul desktop. a quel punto tasto accensione e poi invio ti fa uscire dalla sessione e IN QUEL MOMENTO lo schermo si riaccende! se provo a fare una sessione ospite lo schermo va!!!  è per questo che dicevo che secondo me è collegato al momento in cui logga automaticamente nel mio user
<cristian_c> mennyo, pare che se guest funge, il problema non sono i driver
<mennyo> SCUSATE IL RE-POST!!!!!
<cristian_c> mennyo, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<mennyo> mi restituisce "xubuntu"
<Guest75567> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !installazione | Guest75567 leggi qui
<ubot-it> Guest75567 leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> mennyo, quindi usi xfce
<Guest75567> scusate ashampoo posso usarlo al posto di infrarecorder
<mennyo> si penso di si...nn so che sia esattamente ma si
<cristian_c> Guest75567, ma ashampoo non è un firewall?
<cristian_c> mennyo, è una derivata ufficiale di ubuntu con ambiente grafico Xfce
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<mennyo> cristian_c: dove controllo??
<cristian_c> mennyo, apri thunar
<mennyo> cristian_c: i comandi che mi hai dato prima vanno terminati o posso chiudere il terminale?
<Guest75567> no è un burning studio free
<glpiana> Guest75567, che sarebbe ashampoo?
<cristian_c> mennyo, puoi anche chiuderlo, ma tanto non da fastidio
<mennyo> come faccio ad aprire thunar
<glpiana> Guest75567, se ti permette di bruciare le iso su cd o dvd usalo
<cristian_c> mennyo, alt+f2
<cristian_c> mennyo, e digiti: thunar
<mennyo> non ce l'ho
<cristian_c> mennyo, aspetta, meglio così: nel terminale digita: locate .xfce4 | grep home
<cristian_c> oh scusa
<cristian_c> mennyo, aspetta, meglio così: nel terminale digita: locate xfce4 | grep home
<cristian_c> mennyo, che cosa?
<mennyo> thunar....non ce l'ho
<mennyo> cristian_c: ho dato il comando locate
<Guest75567> ok
<cristian_c> mennyo, ok
<cristian_c> mennyo, che esce?
<mennyo> molte righe di indirizzo.... eeheeheh
<cristian_c> !paste |menn
<ubot-it> menn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mennyo, su pastebin
<mennyo> eh come faccio,sto usando 2 pc differenti
<mennyo> non c'è volta che ubuntu non riesca a mettermi in difficoltà ahahah)
<Guest75567> ci risentiamo procedo speriamo bene....s
<Guest75567> di nuovo
<cristian_c> mennyo, ma puoi uppare da lì?
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<mennyo> dai ok lo faccio...2 min
<cristian_c> ok
<mennyo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7690307/
<mennyo> cristian_c: cosa dice il referto ;)
<cristian_c> mennyo, ok
<cristian_c> mennyo, vanno rinominate una directory e un file
<cristian_c> *i
<cristian_c> mennyo, per resettare xfce a default
<mennyo> ok
<mennyo> ossia?
<cristian_c> mennyo, dal menù applicazioni , fai il logout
<cristian_c> non riavvio o spegnimento, ma logout
<mennyo> fatto
<cristian_c> mennyo, sei alla schermata di login?
<mennyo> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mennyo, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<mennyo> ok
<cristian_c> mennyo, sei in tty?
<mennyo> yes
<mennyo> aspetta mi si è aperta la sessione tty precedente
<mennyo> avevo dato il comando sudo service lightdm restart....ma mi aveva restituito "stop: uknown istance: lightdm start/running,process 2483"
<mennyo> tt apposto?
<cristian_c> mennyo, ora digita: mv /home/gabriele/.config/xfce4/ /home/gabriele/.config/xfce4-bak/
<cristian_c> mennyo, fatto?
<mennyo> mi dice che manca l'operando per il file di destinazione
<cristian_c> mennyo, ok, scusa
<cristian_c> mennyo, digita
<cristian_c> mennyo, cd /home/gabriele/.config/
<cristian_c> mennyo, poi, digita: mv xfce4/ xfce4-bak/
<cristian_c> mennyo, fatto?
<mennyo> ok l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> mennyo, ora: mv /home/gabriele/.config/xfce4-session /home/gabriele/.config/xfce4-session.bak
<mennyo> ok
<mennyo> fatto
<cristian_c> mennyo, ctrl+alt+f7
<mennyo> faccio il login?
<cristian_c> sì
<mennyo> rpovo a fare il riavvio?
<cristian_c> mennyo, il login
<cristian_c> non il riavvio
<mennyo> sisi è andato a buon fine!
<cristian_c> mennyo, riavvia
<cristian_c> normalmente
<mennyo> VAAAAAAA GRANDE CRISTIANNNNNNNNN
<mennyo> sei un grande davvero...
<cristian_c> mennyo, ringrazia glpiana che ha fornito la soluzione
<mennyo> grazie mille anche a glpiana allora!!!!
<mennyo> ora mi sa che non mi conviene riprovare ad attare un cavo vga vero? eheh
<cristian_c> mennyo, usa il tasto Fn
<cristian_c> per switchare quando colleghi un monitor esterno
<cristian_c> Fn+tasto dedicato
<cristian_c> mennyo, e mi raccomando non pacioccare
<cristian_c> come hai fatto finora
<mennyo> ahahah grazie,lo farò!!!! un'ultima curiosità...per la maggior parte siete tutti programmatori o simili vero?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> normali utenti, chi più chi meno
<destasioing> prima prova su irc..... ciao a tutti
<mennyo> dovrò sopperire alla mia ignoranza ;) grazie ancoraaaa
<cristian_c> ciao
<mennyo> I won't paciok anything ;) ciao
<destasioing> quit
<akis24> sera
<Alb> ciao
<Guest29686> ciao
<Guest29686> mi serve una mano
<Guest29686> ciao
<Guest29686> ciao
<Guest29686> ciao
<maxxd_> salve
<maxxd_> c'è qualche esperto di ubuntu?
<akis24> !chiedi | maxxd_
<ubot-it> maxxd_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maxxd_> no è per sapere se quando ho un problema posso chiedere qui, grazie akis24
<maxxd_> ubot-it sono nuovo, quindi non so come funziona
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> certo  che puoi .. di nulla
<maxxd_> grazie akis ^_^
<akis24> prego maxxd_
<marvin_> ciao...non mi va wifi
<marvin_> solo ethernet
<jester-> marvin_: tipo scheda?
<jester-> marvin_: apri un terminale
<marvin_> <jester-> ok
<marvin_> fatto
<jester-> marvin_: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> incolla qui che è una sola rig
<jester-> a
<marvin_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jester-> marvin_: lubuntu?
<marvin_> <jester->14.04 lts
<marvin_> <jester->ubuntu
<jester-> marvin_: ma lubuntu e non hai l'icona network sulla  barra?
<jester-> marvin_: la atheros dovrebbe aandare di serie dai: iwconfig
<jester-> !paste | marvin_
<ubot-it> marvin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marvin_> <jester->scusa "iwconfig"?
<jester-> nel terminale
<jester-> e metti la risposta come da ubot-it
<marvin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691233/
<marvin_> <jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691233/
<jester-> marvin_: rfkill list
<jester-> sempre nel paste
<marvin_> <jester-> nulla, non succede niente
<jester-> marvin_: sudo ufw disable
<jester-> marvin_: sudo modprobe -rv ath9k
<jester-> marvin_: sudo modprobe -v ath9k nohwcrypt=1 enable_diversity=1
<jester-> marvin_: iwconfig
<mibofra> ciao, scusami jester- vedo un ath9k, uno con problemi con il wifi? Siccome ho una scheda che usa lo stesso modulo ed aveva problemi, che poi ho risolto mettendo i compat, non so se ti possa essere di aiuto
<marvin_> jester->scusa mi da error
<jester-> marvin_: allora prova coi compact
<jester-> devo andare a cena
<marvin_> ok grazie
<Guest67933> Salve a tutti!
<Guest67933> Scusate l'orario...ma prima di scaricare Ubuntu 14.04 avrei una domanda di fondamentale importanza: è compatibile con questo processore? AMD Athlon X2 Dual.Core QL64 2.10 Ghz   con 3 gb ram.
<francesco_> Salve, ho da poco installato xubuntu 14.04 sul mio notebook samsung, purtoppo ogni volta che chiudo il coperchio e lo riapro lo shermo resta nero, ho gia provato a cambiare le impostazioni di alimentazione sia in non fare niente che sospendi che blocca lo schermo ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso. qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<nira_> buonasera a tutti cerco qualche anima pia che abbia voglia di aiutarmi> sto provando ad installare xubuntu sul mio acer aspire one ma dopo i primi minuti mi dice che il mio dico fisso potrebbe essere difettoso
<tumbler> Voi che de preferite tra unity e kde?
<fabio_cc> !chat | tumbler
<ubot-it> tumbler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tumbler> Va bene almeno posso sapere se ubuntu migrera a systemd e quando?
<fabio_cc> tumbler, per favore non continuare l'off-topic
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<das> buonasera
<das> qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<das> c'è qualcuno ?
<francesco_> Salve, ho da poco installato xubuntu 14.04 sul mio notebook samsung, purtoppo ogni volta che chiudo il coperchio e lo riapro lo shermo resta nero, ho gia provato a cambiare le impostazioni di alimentazione sia in non fare niente che sospendi che blocca lo schermo ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso. qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-24
<glpiana> ola
<brian72> buon giorno a tutti raga
<brian72> volevo sapere come e se possibile avviare programmi di windows su ubuntu ma dal disco secondario
<glpiana> brian72, hai già installato wine?
<brian72> glpiana:  si proprio adesso
<glpiana> brian72, prova semplicemente a cliccare sull'eseguibile e vedi se va
<brian72> glpiana:  in sostanza non mi fa dare i permessi si toglie la spunta
<glpiana> brian72, i permessi di escuzione dici?
<brian72> glpiana:  si esatto
<glpiana> brian72, potresti provare ad avviare da terminale. hai dimestichezza col terminale?
<brian72> glpiana:  un po , come faccio ?
<glpiana> brian72, prima dimmi se cliccando col destro sull'eseguibile e scegliendo "apri con -> wine" lo avvia
<brian72> glpiana:  mi dice block wine stato
<glpiana> brian72, dammi due minuti che cerco
<brian72> glpiana:  grazie mille
<glpiana> brian72, porta pazienza ancora un attimo... ma temo comuque che non si riesca. provo una cosa
<brian72> glpiana:  grazie per la pazienza
<brian72> glpiana: posso farti vedere un link ?
<glpiana> brian72, certo
<brian72> glpiana:  in pratica forse e questa la soluzione ma non so come applicarla
<brian72> glpiana: https://translate.google.it/#auto/it/Hay%20que%20tener%20instalado%20wine%0ASe%20copia%20el%20directorio%20ADCDA2%20en%20%24HOME%2F.wine%2Fdevice_c%20%28lo%20que%20seria%20c%3A%20para%20wine%29%0ASe%20ejecuta%20en%20un%20terminal%20regedit%20y%20se%20importa%20el%20fichero%20RegSettings.reg%0ASe%20instala%20vcredist_x86.exe%0ASe%20ejecuta%20en%20un%20terminal%20desde%20%24HOME%2F.wine%2Fdevice_c%2FADCDA2%2F%20y%20tambi%C3%A
<glpiana> !tinyurl | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: Per creare un URL di lunghezza ridotta è consigliabile usare il servizio http://tinyurl.com/
<brian72> glpiana: http://tinyurl.com/mv7x3lu
<glpiana> brian72, sì, ma non fai prima a installarlo sotto wine il programma a questo punto?
<glpiana> brian72, lì ti fa copiare la directory del programma sotto quella di wine e poi modificare regedit. poco sensato se hai l'installer
<brian72> glpiana: mi da problemi durate l istaller
<glpiana> brian72, posso chiederti di che programma si tratta?
<brian72> glpiana:  e un programma di meccana un database di auto
<brian72> glpiana: *meccanica
<brian72> glpiana:  mi aiuti a configurare wine ?
<glpiana> brian72, non so configurarlo e ti dico già che non necessariamente i programmi ci girano. se il software inq uestione è un software commerciale puoi provare a vedere il database su winehq.org
<glpiana> se invece è un software fatto da sviluppatori privati di una ditta mi sa che c'è poco da fare
<cristian_c> !wine | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<brian72> cristian_c: glpiana https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27928
<brian72> come proseguo ?
<glpiana> brian72, da quel che leggo lì tutto funziona alla grande. per cui se vuoi provarci, fai partire l'installer e vediamo che fa
<cristian_c> brian72, ah, quindi è recensito sul database il tuo programma?
<brian72> cristian_c:  si il problema sta che prima dell istaller dovrebbero partire 2 programmi per avviare l istaller
<brian72> cristian_c:  e non vanno e quindi non mi fa istallare nulla
<glpiana> brian72, definisci meglio "non vanno"
<brian72> brian72:  aspettate che provo diversamente
<brian72> glpiana: mi da errore tipo , comando non correttp
<brian72> glpiana:  torno subito
<porto_> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | porto
<ubot-it> porto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<porto_> ho ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato oracle perchè lunedi 30 ho l'orale della maturità, e volevo installare due macchine virtuali che comunicavano  tramite il protocollo ssh, ho scaricato macchina server (kali linux) e client (metasploit table) però non me le fa installare
<porto_> arriva all'80% dell'installazione e mi da errore
<cristian_c> !buntu | porto_
<ubot-it> porto_: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<porto_> volevo metter debian in quanto mi han detto che è stabile
<gigirock> porto_, installa due macchine "ubuntu standard"
<cristian_c> eh
<gigirock> porto_, debian e' ottimo ma la curva di apprendimento e' ben + alta rispetto a ubuntu
<gigirock> porto_, lunedi 30 si avvicina
<cristian_c> lol
<porto_> ah tu cosa mi consigli? conta che i tempi sono molto stretti e devo per forza completare tutto entro lunedi 30 :(
<porto_> ho chiesto a chiunque e tutti non mi hanno saputo dare una risposta
<gigirock> porto_, scarica la 14 server e la 14 desktop e crei le due macchine virtuali...saranno sicuramente compatibili...poi installi oracle server e client
<gigirock> porto_, ma perche' devi installare oracle ?
<porto_> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<porto_> questa scarico?
<cristian_c> !download | porto_
<ubot-it> porto_: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<porto_> gigi ho la maturita 30 giugno e siccome porto sicurezza informatica ho deciso di effettuare il comando ssh, per comunicare con due macchine
<porto_> e con ubuntu 12.04 che ho io, non mi fa installare
<porto_> tutto qua
<cristian_c> porto_, hai detto di usare kali
<cristian_c> come server
<gigirock> porto_, ok capito ... installa quella che hai linkato... che e' la client , poi installa la server.... che ti ricordo che non ha interfaccia grafica
<gigirock> poi cerca le guide....
<cristian_c> !wiki | porto_
<ubot-it> porto_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH | porto
<porto_> ok
<porto_> comunque mi son scordato di dirvi che su ubuntu che ho io, la versione 12.04, quando installo oracle, e installo il s.o, prima di avviare vado su impostazioni per settare dei parametri, ma non me li setta. ad esempio vado sulla spunta sistema,accellerazione dove dovrei togliere i due abilita, ma non me lo fa fare, perchè non posso accedere a accellerazione
<porto_> veramente sto sbattendo la testa ovunque ma nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi
<gigirock> porto_, fai le operazioni come root ?
<gigirock> !vm
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vm'
<porto_> penso di si
<gigirock> porto_, ma allora oracle intendi il virtualizzatore ?
<porto_> vm
<porto_> sisi
<porto_> oracle
<gigirock> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> <porto_> ho ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato oracle perchè lunedi 30 ho l'orale della maturità, e volevo installare due macchine virtuali che comunicavano  tramite il protocollo ssh, ho scaricato macchina server (kali linux) e client (metasploit table) però non me le fa installare
<cristian_c> porto_, ok ma allora che c'entra kali?
<cristian_c> quante macchine hai?
<porto_> cristian forse mi sono spiegato male, come sistema operativo base ho ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato vm oracle, e di conseguenza dovevo scaricare una macchian client ed una server... client ho scaricato kali linux la iso, e server metasploittable sempre la iso... quando vado per avviare il processo di installazione della macchina, non funge, all'80 % compare un problema
<cristian_c> porto_, ok, è chiaro
<porto_> ok provo a far come dice ubot-it elimino l'orcale che ho ora e la reinstallo
<porto_> a volte cmq mi da errore nei pacchetti deb quando installo da terminale
<porto_> ah e spero non dia problemi la vm durante la maturità. alcuni mi dicevano che dovevo portare due pc O.o, ma penso che due macchine virtuali le regga
<porto_> spero
<gigirock> porto_, ma perche' due macchine virtuali, virtualizza solo il server poi il tuo ubuntu sara' il client
<gigirock> poi per fare il figo ti connetti con il telefonino
<sasyubuntu> salve a tutti e buongiorno
<gigirock> sasyubuntu, che la Pace sia con te
<sasyubuntu> grazie gigi anche con te
<porto_> gigi dici che funziona?
<nellix> buongiorno , tentando di installare Tellico dal software center , mi dice fallito scarico files , controllare connessione internet , ma chiaramente la connessione funziona....  Grazie
<gigirock> porto_, come dice Winnie "non ci credi: credici !"
<porto_> no no ci credo tranquillo. come macchina server va bene la metasploit?
<gigirock> !info tellico
<ubot-it> tellico (source: tellico): Collection manager for books, videos, music, etc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.8+dfsg.1-2 (saucy), package size 839 kB, installed size 3113 kB
<cristian_c> nellix, solo con tellico?
<cristian_c> !info tellico
<gigirock> porto_, non l'ho mai usata quella
<nellix> beh , fino ad adesso mi è capitato solo con lui....
<gigirock> nellix, e sudo apt-get update che dice ?
<sasyubuntu> ho un problema e spero che qualcuno mi sappia aiutare. in pratica ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04 sul mio pc e gia dall'avvio ho riscontrato un problema con l audio fa un suono fastidiosissimo uguale alla tv quando stacchi l'antenna sono andato nell audio e ho notato che non ha riconosciuto la periferica che e una via AC97 e non so come installare i driver e nemmeno da dove prenderli
<cristian_c> nellix, fai una prova con altre applicazioni
<nellix> allora , un attimo che sono connesso da altro computer , mi collego con quello con il problema e torno , grazie
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, la 10.04 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> è anche vecchia
<nellix> comunque ok alle prove
<cristian_c> di quattro anni
<nellix> grazie
<nellix> a fra poco
<gigirock> sasyubuntu, installato la 10.04 o la 14.04 ?
<sasyubuntu> lo so ma purtroppo per il mio pc che e un po datato questa release e stata l unica a funzionare le successive non hanno funzionato in nessun modo pero spero che un consiglio su come risolvere il problema me lo possiate dare lo stesso
<sasyubuntu> 10.04
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, quale pc?
<sasyubuntu> vuoi sapere il modello e le caratteristiche?
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, sì
<porto_> ok gigi una macchina server che mi consigli? ah approposito vorrei chiedervi un aiuto, a volte magari quando scarico da qtorrent, e apro il file tramite riproduttore, mi si aprono due finestre di riproduttore di filmati e poi rimane bianco -.-"
<porto_> non si chiude se non tramite riavvio
<sasyubuntu> e un packard bell imedia 4310 amd athlon xp 3000 scheda video ati 9200 le family e 1,5 giga di ram
<cristian_c> porto_, quale file?
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, pare vecchio
<sasyubuntu> si molto
<porto_> riproduttore filmati è il programma... è un film normale, come tutti e capita a volte che crasha il riproduttore
<cristian_c> porto_, ehm, non credo sia questo il posto giusto per parlare di queste cose
<cristian_c> può darsi che il file non sia molto affidabile, data la fonte
<cristian_c> prova con un un dvd
<cristian_c> e vedi se totem restituisce lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, ma hai scaricato ubuntu con unity, in passato?
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, quello è un processore del 2003
<gigirock> cristian_c, ma la 1202 lts non ce la puo' fare ?
<cristian_c> gigirock, boh, il processore è vecchio
<cristian_c> magari la ram va bene
<sasyubuntu> ma non e un problema di ram o processore credo sia la scheda video perche dalla 10.10 in poi appena provo ad installare mi da schermo nero e una finestrella moblie con scritto "cambiare modo video a 1240 a 1080 60hertz" o qualcosa del genere problema che mi ha fatto venire a chiedere supporto dozzine di volte su questa chat ma mai nessuno a saputo aiutarmi le ho provate tutte
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, forse hai ragione
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, ma hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, quale scheda video hai?
<sasyubuntu> si alcuni utenti di questa chat mi hanno fatto fare mille prove spiegandomi passo passo e arrivai anche a installare la 13.04 di ubuntu ma al riavvio stesso identico problema
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, io intendo in live
<sasyubuntu> una ati 9200 le family con 256 mb di ram dedicata
<cristian_c> porto_, quindi in virtualbox hai installato una macchina  virtuale oracle?
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, ah, sì, scusa, mi ero dimenticato XD
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, quindi non parte in live? E con altri ambienti desktop diversi da unity funge?
<cristian_c> lol
<sasyubuntu> scusate si e disconnesso
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, dicevo
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, quindi non parte in live? E con altri ambienti desktop diversi da unity funge?
<Guest98028> salve, ho bisogno di installate un software , ho il link ma non so come fare. Chi mi aiuta ?
<sasyubuntu> intendi KDE LDE XDE quelli?
<Guest98028> il software in questione è openERP della Odoo
<fabio_cc> !chat | Guest98028
<ubot-it> Guest98028: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> Guest98028, non è un software presente nei repository ufficiali
<sasyubuntu> ?
<fabio_cc> Guest98028, prova a chiedere in chat
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, intendo kubuntu, xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> kubuntu la vedo difficiel
<sasyubuntu> si stesso identico problema con tutti le ho scaricate tutte e provate tutte niente di niente
<cristian_c> *difficile
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, ma in live o provando ad installarle?
<sasyubuntu> la ram del mio pc era una ddr 512 credevo fosse quello il problema e ho aquistato un blocco da un 1 giga che mi e costato anche tanto ma poi ho capito che era la scheda video
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, comunque, più ram è meglio
<cristian_c> :)
<sasyubuntu> si infatti non me la prendo era solo per farti capire che pur di installare una release sono andato a comprare un blocco da 45 euro
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, beh, io ho speso quasi 30 euri per una ram ddr da 1 Gb
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, comunque, hai provato con nomodeset?
<sasyubuntu> si nomodeset no acpi tutti quei modi me li fecero provare uno ad uno con nessun risultato
<odoo> scusa fabio, mi era sballata la tastiera
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, puoi fare soltanto una cosa?
<sasyubuntu> quindi ho capito che finche avro questo pc mi devo accontentare della 10.04 pero vorrei usarla al meglio percio vorrei risolvere questo problema con l audio
<fabio_cc> odoo, ok
<odoo> scusa fabio mi era sballata la tastiera, potresti rimandarmi alla chatt ?
<fabio_cc> odoo, comunque per quel discorso vai in chat
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, ma come hai impostato il nomodeset?
<odoo> potresti mandarmi il link della chatt ?
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<odoo> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> prego
<sasyubuntu> lo impostai dall interfaccia grafica poi melo fecero fara tramite alcuni passaggi anche dalla riga di comando ma niente
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, quale interfaccia grafica?
<sasyubuntu> quella che appare appena avvio il livecd dove ci sono le varie opzioni tipo "avvia il cd in modalita live-installa ubuntu etc"
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, ok
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, puoi fare una cosa?
<sasyubuntu> dimmi
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, puoi postare qualche foto delle schermate iniziali della live di lubuntu?
<cristian_c> magari vorrei dare un'occhiata
<sasyubuntu> ok ci mettero un po
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, ok, solo un po' di pazienza, anche perché la 10.04 è ormai morta e sepolta
<cristian_c> e non ci puoi fare molto
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, altrimenti un'altra distro che usa vecchi o kernel
<cristian_c> ma non è argomento di questo canale
<sasyubuntu> vuoi solo una foto della prima schermata o anke qualkos altro
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, fino a dove arrivi
<sasyubuntu> ok
<cristian_c> compresi messaggi errore in schermata
<sasyubuntu> a tra poko
<cristian_c> così li guardo
<cristian_c> ok
<oddo> scusate potete ridarmi il link della chatt per discussioni nn attinenti a questa chatt
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oddo> grazie ancora e scusa, ho il pc un po imballato
<sasyubuntu> eccomi cristian come devo fare per postare le foto
<cristian_c> sasyubuntu, le hai scattate le foto?
<sasyubuntu> si
<cristian_c> !image | sasyubuntu
<ubot-it> sasyubuntu: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<porto_> raga come faccio a postarvi una foto.. ho provato a reinstallare vm oracle, e quando vado sulla spunta accellerazione nn funge
<porto_> come posso farvi una foto per farvi vedere?
<cristian_c> porto_, da ubuntu?
<porto_> sisi cristian
<cristian_c> porto_, se sei su unity, apri la dash  e trova lo strumento di cattura schermata
<cristian_c> comunque, c'è sempre il classico stamp
<porto_> si lo so, ma per farvrla vedere qua come faccio?
<cristian_c> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubot-it> gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-screenshot): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 28 kB, installed size 184 kB
<cristian_c> !image | porto_
<ubot-it> porto_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> <porto_> come posso farvi una foto per farvi vedere?
<porto_> l'errore che mi compare nella vm che vi dicevo
<porto_> http://postimg.org/image/ren1h36el/
<porto_> io devo andare su accellerazione x disabilitare abilita vt ed un altra spunta, ma non mi fa andare e di consegunza non mi fa andare il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> porto_, ma quello non sembra unity
<cristian_c> porto_, hai letto il wiki di virtualbox?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<porto_> eh si
<porto_> seguoito installazione da li
<cristian_c> ok
<porto_> eh mi compare sempre questa cosa qua eh non riesco a risolverla
<cristian_c> porto_, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/1322/problemi-con-virtual-box
<cristian_c> lol
<porto_> ah si ma qua mi rispondono tra 10 anni, proverò sul web
<cristian_c> porto_, ?
<cristian_c> porto_, ma hai letto nella pagina?
<cristian_c> linkata
<porto_> si che ho letto, ma lui dice che la vt l'ha disabilitata, io non riesco a disabilitarla perchè non mi fa accedere alla sezione accellerazione
<cristian_c> porto_, parlo dell'accelerazione
<porto_> provo a vedere dal bios
<cristian_c> porto_, ecco, controlla quei parametri
<cristian_c> come sono impostati
<porto_> ok poi ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> porto_, hai aperto per caso un topic sul forum di ubuntu?
<porto_> no perche?
<cristian_c> porto_, magari risolvi più velocemente
<cristian_c> dato hce cerchi un utente in particolare o magari se qui non trovi nessuno nel momento che sappia/possa
<cristian_c> *che
<porto_> mi devo registrare però prima di poter aprire un topic
<cristian_c> porto_, eh, sì
<cristian_c> porto_, intanto prova a guardare nel bios
<cristian_c> poi ci pensi
<das> ciao, qualcuno può aiutare ?
<das> #ubuntu
<porto> rieccomi,bho la comparsa vt-x non la trovo
<porto> sul bios
<porto> ho un processore Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T7700 @ 2.40GHz × 2
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | das
<ubot-it> das: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> porto, la supporta?
<das> ok
<cristian_c> porto, la cpu, intendo
<porto> cpu 2gb
<porto> *sorry
<porto> dicevo, sto vedendo
<porto> se la supporta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> porto, intendo , l'accelerazione
<porto> spero di si
<das> ho reinstallato ubuntu perchè ho fatto un casino con i driver proprietary della scheda video, (ho una scheda video ibrida) insomma e mi ero impantantao nella modalità low-graphic...in qualche modo ero riuscito a reinstallare i driver della scheda video nvidia da qui http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html  il sistema era tornato di nuovo in modalità desktop, ma appena accedevo al sistema di dava error
<das> nè la barra sulla sinistra di unity ne potevo accedere alle cartelle che avevo sul desktop (che tra l'altro erano sgranate in maniera spaventosa), potevo solo muovere il mouse e basta
<das> e quindi ho reinstallato ubuntu, ma ora la scheda di rete wifi non va, come se non fosse accesa
<das>  broadcom corporation BCM 43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<porto> SI CRISTIAN LA SUPPORTA LA VIRTUALIZZAZIONE
<porto> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/29762/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T7700-4M-Cache-2_40-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<das> questa è la scheda di rete
<maxxd_> salve, qualcuno sa se esite skype per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !skype | maxxd_
<ubot-it> maxxd_: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<porto> esiste, vai su ubuntu software center, oppure scaricati wine un programma che fa girare i programmi di windows... ti posso dire che la grafica di skype per ubuntu non è proprio uguale a quella di windows, cambia molto
<cristian_c> porto, guarda che skype è presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> senza andare a scomodare siti o addirittura wine
<maxxd_> grazie porto
<das> qualcuno può aiutare o no ?
<porto> si lo so, ma ha una grafica che rispetto a windows non è uguale
<maxxd_> cristian ubuntu software center non me lo fa apparire, mentre con la precedente versione l'avevo
<cristian_c> maxxd_, segui il link
<maxxd_> das non capisco nulla di schede di rete, mi spiace
<maxxd_> ok
<cristian_c> maxxd_, vanno abilitati i partner, io eviterei altre soluzioni
<das> vabbè
<das> grazie mille ;) a tutti
<cristian_c> das, ma non ho capito
<cristian_c> che devi fare
<das> devo reimpostare la scheda wifi
<das> non funge
<cristian_c> !broadcom | das
<ubot-it> das: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<das> ma non posso connttermi a internet da quel pc
<cristian_c> porto, mi dicono: 'si perche' praticamente una sola cpu puo' prendersi il 'dma' dell'accellerazione hardware video'
<das> quello nel quale ho ubuntu
<cristian_c> porto, in merito al fatto che «due 'cpu' non possono accedere alla stessa accellerazione video»
<cristian_c> porto, in realtà, è uscito anche il nuovo skyper per linux, poi non ho capito perché uno deve andare a complicarsi la vita da solo
<cristian_c> das, ok, ma intanto leggi al link del wiki
<cristian_c> das, e non puoi usare manco ethernet?
<das> stao leggendo :)
<porto> capisco, eh ora devo trovare la vt-x dal bios
<porto> cosa che non riesco a trovare
<das> provo a connetere il cavo
<cristian_c> porto, ma infatti, perché ti preoccupi dell'accelerazione hardware?
<cristian_c> nel caso in cui non si possa usare contemporaneamente su host e macchina virtuale (guest)
<cristian_c> das, ecco, giusto
<das> ethernet va
<cristian_c> das, quindi segui la guida che ho linkato al paragrafo 'con connessione'
<das> credevo potessi risolvere senza dover connetere ethernet e smanettare in quel modo fino a riattivare il wifi
<das> ;)
<das> tnx
<maxxd_> sono contento di aver trovato questo canale: grazie cristian e das, ora esco
<das> io avevo trovato questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<das> ciao maxxd_
<maxxd_> ciao ragazzi
<porto> eh perchè non posso portare due pc a scuola xD
<porto> x effettuare il ssh
<cristian_c> das, ethernet ti serve solo per attivare il wiki
<cristian_c> scaricando file o pacchetti
<das> si
<das> i know
<das> solo che preferivo evitare di connettere il cavo :P
<cristian_c> das, c'è quello italiano di wiki
<cristian_c> che sostanzialmente è la traduzione di quello che hai linkato
<das> lo so, ma capisco bene l'inglese
<cristian_c> ok, ma io seguirei la procedura
<das> quindi non avrei problemi a seguire una guida in inglese :)
<cristian_c> das, proprio per non complicarti la vita
<das> ahahahahahaha
<cristian_c> das, attacca il cavo e segui le istruzioni del wikii
<cristian_c> -i
<das> sto facendo un aggiornamento da 212 mb
<das> magari me lo installa da solo il dirgver
<das> sto già facendo cristian ;)
<cristian_c> das, non credo
<cristian_c> porto, ma che c'entra l'accelerazione con ssh?
<das> vabbè lo farò io manualmente (se ne sarò capace)
<das> non capisco poi perchè ha dato questo problema
<porto> cristian onestamente non ti sto seguendo... ho saputo che l'accellerazione la supporta, e qundi dovrei trovarla dal bios ma non la trovo
<cristian_c> das, basta seguire il wiki, non è complicato
<cristian_c> porto, io non capisco a che ti serve l'accelerazione per collegarti via ssh
<porto> a niente, però siccome io voglio usare un pc solo, con una macchina virtuale server, dove effettuare l'ssh. quando installo la macchina server, non me lo fa fare in quanto nella sezione sistema-->accellerazione dovrei togliere le spunte abilit vtx etc, cosa che non riesco a farlo, in quanto non riesco proprio ad accedere alla sezione accellerazione
<das> porto scusa se mi intrometto, questa cosa che vuoi fare ti consente di connetterti alla tua macchina in remoto ?
<cristian_c> porto, ma se 'Accelerazione' è disattivato, non c'è alcuna opzione attivata in quella sezione
<cristian_c> porto, quindi ti stai ponendo dei problemi inesistenti
<porto> das praticamente io voglio effettuare un collegamento dal mio host alla macchian virtuale tramite il comando ssh.  cristian se non disabilito l'accellerazione non mi fa partire il sistema
<cristian_c> porto, ok
<das> ho trovato questa cosa se ti può essere utile https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-ssh-to-connect-to-a-remote-server-in-ubuntu
<krabador> das, per favore, attieniti a consigliare documentazione ufficiale
<das> scusate
<das> credevo che ogni aiuto fosse ben accetto. ora so
<cristian_c> porto, come fai a sapere che devi disattivare l'accelerazione hardware?
<krabador> das, ogni aiuto è ben accetto, ma di guide/tutorial non ufficiali possono non aiutare e causare problemi
<porto> perchè ho sempre fatto cosi cristian nei pc scuola e son sempre andate.. ora che non lo faccio non funge
<das> immaginavo :)
<krabador> das, quello che sai, che funziona, sentiti liberissimo di consigliarlo ;)
<das> ok
<cristian_c> porto, definisci 'non funge'
<porto> asp
<porto> http://postimg.org/image/as67tzwat/
<porto> ecco fatto cristian
<glpiana> porto, anzitutto devi dare il comando evidenziato in quell'immagine nel terminale, preceduto da sudo, in modo da ricompilare il driver
<glpiana> porto, altrimenti nessuna macchina virtuale partirà mai
<das> porto che versione usi di ubuntu ?
<porto> 12.04  das.... glpaiana che comando devo dare scusami
<glpiana> porto, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<das> ok, mi potresti dire come hai fatto a torgliere quella orribile barra  laterale di unity e fare ricomparire il menù in alto a sinistra ?
<glpiana> !chat | das
<ubot-it> das: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<porto> das ho usato una docky
<das> postamelo in privato please
<glpiana> das, per avere l'interfaccia tipo gnome2 devi installare gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubot-it> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 241 kB
<porto> ok glpiana mi sta ricompilando vitual box kernel modules
<das> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubot-it> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 241 kB
<das> sudo apt-get installa gnome-session-fallback ? va bene così ?
<glpiana> das, "install" non "installa"
<das> cristian ha funzionato
<glpiana> das, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Fallback
<das> è bastato aggiornare ubuntu e si è risolto anche la scheda wifi
<das> scusa
<das> comunque intendevo install glpiana
<glpiana> porto, il supporto è in canale, non in query privata
<porto> okok pardon
<porto> comunque
<porto> http://postimg.org/image/x331bxpll/
<porto> ecco fatto
<glpiana> porto, prova ad avviare la macchina virtuale
<porto> ok sta andando ora mi sta facendo l'installazione di metasploitable
<glpiana> porto, se ti ricapita quell'errore sai cosa fare. probabile si verifichi agli aggiornamenti del kernel
<porto> per adesso ti ringrazio :), se rimani ancora un momento ti so dire bene se funge o no, altrimenti in altre occasioni spero di beccarti on
<das> devo avere compiz installato o no ?
<glpiana> das, no
<das> ok
<das> installato fallback
<glpiana> das, chiudi la sessione e al login scegli gnome classic
<das> ho fatto ma non compare nulla
<das> non compare alcun gnome classic
<krabador> das, non hai niente in alto a destra nel riquadro di login?
<glpiana> das, sei dunque connesso da un altro pc?
<das> ora sì
<glpiana> das, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<das> comunque c'è l'indicatore della cionnessionw wifi, batteria, volume, lingua, orologio, spegni/accendi e un piccolo omino
<das> sono con la 14.04 LTS
<das> fatto
<glpiana> das, due minuti e ti dico
<krabador> das, riavvia
<das> ho cliccato sul mio account all'avvio e mi da tre scelte
<glpiana> das, quali?
<das> gnome flashback (compiz).....gnome flashback (metacity) e ubuntu default
<glpiana> das, scegli una delle prime due (la compiz se vuoi effetti, la metacity se non ti interessano
<das> già riavviato krabador
<das> scelto compiz
<das> ora vi dico
<krabador> bene, come dice glpiana, e la metacity è piu' leggera, ed il reale motivo per cui esiste questo tipo di sessione
<das> come faccio a selezionare il vosto nome quando vi mando messaggi ?
<das> funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D
<das> grande ahahahah
<das> odiavo quella barra sulla sinistra
<das> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html  mi hanno consigliato di seguire questa guida per installare un driver stabile per la mia nvidia
<das> che ne dite ?
<glpiana> das, anzitutto quella guida è per un'altra versione di ubuntu
<das> ok
<glpiana> das, in secondo luogo, che problemi ti da la tua scheda video?
<krabador> das, che se sei nel calane di supporto ufficiale, è estremamente improbabile che ti si dia risposta affermativa al seguire una guida non ufficiale
<das> ma intanto gli effetti di compiz non ci sono, nel senso che, anche se installo compiz manager, alla voce effetti ci sono solo 4 sottocategorie, non molte come in molti video che ho visto su youtube..... poi ieri ho collegato il HDMI al mio sharp acquos 3d per vedere un film in streaming e l'ampiezza massima consentitami dal driver della scheda video era 1200x700 e qualcosa del genere
<das> e non mi sembrava normale
<glpiana> das, apri un temrinale e scrivi: lsmod           e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | das
<ubot-it> das: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<das> quindi ho digitato sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ....un comando del genere ...e da lì sono comunciati i casini
<das> aspetta, entro in questo canale dal portatile con ubuntu
<das2> eccomi
<das2> http://pastebin.com/YYbgirqP
<das> niente il pc ora va a rilento si è spento lo schermo, fa logout da solo :D
<glpiana> das, reinstalla
<das> cosa ?
<glpiana> das, hai tocchicciato i driver e adesso il computer mi pare sia instabile a quanto dici
<das> ma ho reinstallato ieri sera
<das> non ho toccato più nulla
<glpiana> das, adesso il pc è acceso?
<das> si
<das2_> si è acceso
<das2_> forse si riscalda troppo
<glpiana> das2_, per cortesia non scrivere da due account
<das> scusa
<das2_> sorry
<glpiana> das2_, vai nelle impostazioni di sistema e apri il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi
<das2_> ehm
<das2_> ci sono giustonadesso
<das2_> volevo chiederti una cosa
<glpiana> das2_, ti ho appena chiesto di non scrivere da due account
<das2_> solo che non ricordo il sito dove si postano le immagini
<glpiana> !image || das2_
<ubot-it> | das2_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<das2_> http://imgur.com/D4LI9Fz non so quale scegliere
<glpiana> das2_, prova il secondo dall'alto
<das2_> sto già usando il secondo dall'alto
<glpiana> das2_, no, non lo stai usando stando all'output del comando che hai postato prima
<das2_> http://imgur.com/JKvweem
<glpiana> das2_, quindi? da lsmod non risulta che ti lo stia usando, e questa immagine è diversa da quella che hai postato prima solo per la selezione che hai ovviamente cambiato
<glpiana> das2_, chiudi sto gestore e riaprilo
<matteo_> Salve
<das2_> non ho cambiato nulla
<das2_> quando l'ho riaperta per fare lo stampa schermo, era già selezionato il secondo dall'alto
<glpiana> das2_, http://i.imgur.com/JKvweem.png http://i.imgur.com/D4LI9Fz.png queste le hai postate tu
<das2_> io ora l'ho deselezionato ee l'ho riselezionato nuovamente e poi ho cliccato su apply
<glpiana> das2_, se mi posti una immagine io mi baso su quella, se tu intanto fai altro non lo posso sapere. se vuoi supporto cerca di non andare per i fatti tuoi
<MaTTe0> Salve
<MaTTe0> ...di nuovo
<das2_> non capisco perchè clicando sui link che mi hai dato non mi consente di aprirli in nuova scheda
<das2_> ma mi obbliga a o lasciare questa pagina per aprirli o restare su questa pagina
<das2_> ciao Matteo
<porto> buon di, qualcuno sa dirmi una macchina CLIENT da instsallare?
<porto> su macchina virtuale
<MaTTe0> C'è qualcuno che mi può gentilmente aiutare?
<glpiana> das2_, riapri il gestore dei driver e scegli nvidia-304
<glpiana> MaTTe0, esponi il problema anzitutto
<glpiana> porto, in che senso? client di una macchina virtuale è un qualsiasi sistema operativo che ci installi sopra
<MaTTe0> ho installato ubuntu su una partizione di un HDD, ma ho installato il boot sul SSD dove c'è win7
<porto> perchè ti spiego brevemente, vorrei provare ssh, dal mio pc alla macchina virtuale nella quale è installato metasploitable... Il punto è che dovrei creare una rete interna tra le due macchine per poterle far  comunicare
<glpiana> porto, devi rifarti alla documentazione di virtualbox
<glpiana> MaTTe0, quindi?
<MaTTe0> win7 non parte più
<porto> http://postimg.org/image/xvt4lhf7j/
<porto> guarda qua glpiana
<MaTTe0> ho reinstallato ubuntu e il boot nella partizione corretta, ma adesso quando tento di avviare win7 mi dice error: no such divices
<das2_> ho installato il 304 glpiana, gli do reboot ?
<glpiana> das2_, sì
<glpiana> porto, cosa dovrei guardare?
<MaTTe0> glpiana hai letto?
<glpiana> MaTTe0, ubutnu si avvia?
<MaTTe0> si
<glpiana> MaTTe0, sei collegato qui con ubuntu?
<MaTTe0> no
<glpiana> MaTTe0, puoi collegarti qui con ubuntu?
<MaTTe0> si
<das> niente, ora proprio non acceede più al sistema
<das> ho inserito password e user e c'è solo il mouse sullo schermo :D
<glpiana> das, che sessione hai scelto?
<das> ero con metacity poco fa, ora sto provando al ubuntu standard
<glpiana> MaTTe0, avvisami quando entri in canale da ubuntu
<das> ma non va nemmeno questa più
<glpiana> das, però vedi correttamente la finestra del login
<MaTTe01> Eccomi!
<das> sì
<glpiana> MaTTe01, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> MaTTe01, poi copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | MaTTe01
<ubot-it> MaTTe01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<das> ma quando entra non c'è nulla, desktop assolutamente vuoto, non c'è nemmeno la barra in altro non c'è nulla
<glpiana> das, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console. esegui il login testuale
<das> fatto
<glpiana> das, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> das, vedrai vari pacchetti che iniziano con "nvidia", giusto?
<MaTTe01> glpiana  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695000/
<das> mi da dpkg: error: unknown option -1
<das> type dpkg --help for gelp about installing and deinstalling packages [*]
<glpiana> das, non è un 1 è una elle minuscola
<das> sorry :D
<das> ok
<das> ci sono
<das> ce ne sono 4
<glpiana> MaTTe01, prova a riavviare  e vedi se ora parte
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695005/
<MaTTe01> ok
<glpiana> das, devi disinstallarli. scrivi: sudo apt-get purge seguito dai nomi corretti dei pacchetti
<das> i nomi dei paccheti sono le prime scritte in rosso ?
<glpiana> davide, ?
<glpiana> das, immagino di sì, quelle dopo "ii"
<das> ok
<MaTTe0> più o meno....
<das> tutti li devo rimuovere ?
<glpiana> das, se scrivi qui i nomi ti do conferma, fino a lì non ci vedo se non giri un po' lo schemro
<das> ahahahahah ok okj
<davide> <glxpiana> chiedo scusa
<MaTTe0> se faccio partire l'SSD mi da sempre error: no such devices
<glpiana> MaTTe0, se tu avvii windows da grub, windows parte?
<MaTTe0> ma se faccio partire l'HHD mi apre il boot manager e da li faccio partire win7 e parte
<das> nvidia-304-updates && nvidia-libopenl1-304-updates  && nvidia-opencl-icd-304-updates && nvidia-settings
<das> sono questi
<glpiana> MaTTe0, ok, allora devi resettare l'mbr dell'ssd
<glpiana> !mbr | MaTTe0
<ubot-it> MaTTe0: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> das, sì, tutti
<das> il primo l'ho già desisntallato
<das> poi mi spieghi perchè li devo disinnstallare e come faccio a capire quali devo disinstallare e non
<das> fatto
<MaTTe0> questa procedura la devo fare da ubuntu, giusto?
<das> disinstallati tutti
<glpiana> das, abbiamo messo il driver, non va, lo leviamo con tutti i suoi ammennicoli e torniamo al driver open
<das> ok
<glpiana> das, sudo reboot per riavviare, oppure ctrl+alt+canc
<das> fatto
<glpiana> MaTTe0, sì. se hai dubbi sui comandi e sui dischi, chiedi prima di trovarti senza alcun sistema in grado di partire
<porto> niente ora funge.... in metasploit table, galpiana io devo praticamente connettermi alla rete... c'è devo stabilire una connessione tra il mio host che in questo caso è il mio computer con la macchina virtuale server che sarebbe la mia metasplotable
<porto> come faccio?
<das> ora ?
<das> sono rientrato nel sistema
<glpiana> das, si avvia?
<das> si
<glpiana> das, anche dopo login, tutto a posto?
<das> ma come faccio a trovare un buon drivere per questa nvidia, mannaggia
<das> sisi
<das> todos bien
<das> il comando purge sarebbe come remove ?
<porto> galpiana creo una rete interna?
<MaTTe0> Risolto!
<MaTTe0> Grazie mille glpiana
<glpiana> MaTTe0, :)
<glpiana> porto, non so aiutarti
<glpiana> davide, leva anche le configurazioni il purge
<MaTTe0> se posso chiederti ancora una cosa, adesso e possibile togliere la finestra del boot manager da ubuntu?
<MaTTe0> *e'
<MaTTe0> glpiana?
<glpiana> MaTTe0, che finestra? quella che visualizzi in avvio?
<MaTTe0> si
<glpiana> MaTTe0, a che pro visto che da lì puoi scegliere cosa avviare?
<MaTTe0> perchè vorrei mtterlo sul'SSD dove c'è win7... solo questo
<MaTTe0> sempre che non sia una cosa complicatissima, altrimenti va bene cosi
<glpiana> MaTTe0, vorresti avere grub sull'ssd invece che sul disco dove è ora? ho capito giusto?
<MaTTe0> si
<glpiana> MaTTe0, da ubuntu, apri un terminale
<MaTTe0> ok
<glpiana> MaTTe0, con sudo fdisk -l devi capire quale disco è l'uno e quale l'altro
<MaTTe0> ok
<glpiana> MaTTe0, qual è quello in cui vuoi mettere grub?
<MaTTe0> il disco (SSD) dovrebbe essere /dev/sda
<glpiana> MaTTe0, dovrebbe? dovrebbe non vale una cippa. deve esserlo o non deve esserlo, se no si fa i danni :)
<glpiana> MaTTe0, se metti l'output su pastebin lo guardo
<MaTTe0> è quello :)
<glpiana> MaTTe0, oki, allora sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> MaTTe0, poi dai: sudo update-grub           e vediamo che dice
<MaTTe0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695175/
<glpiana> MaTTe0, prova a riavviare
<MaTTe0> ok,va
<MaTTe0> per impostare l'ordine?
<glpiana> MaTTe0, lo stesso avrai avviando l'altro disco, ma penso che con gli aggiornamenti di là non verà più aggiornato
<MaTTe0> glpiana per impostare l'ordine d'avvio?
<glpiana> MaTTe0, nel terminale dai: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg    e copiamelo su pastebin
<MaTTe0> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695213/
<glpiana> MaTTe0, nel temrinale: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> MaTTe0, si apre l'editor?
<MaTTe0> si
<glpiana> MaTTe0, cerca la riga GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<glpiana> MaTTe0, la modifichi in: GRUB_DEFAULT=Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<glpiana> MaTTe0, poi salvi il file, chiudi l'editor e nel terminale scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> poi riavvii e vedi se va o meno
<eugenio> salve a tutti, se facessi una domanda sul mancato riavviao di mysql su un ubuntu server vado fuori tema?
<glpiana> mapreri, funziona?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> MaTTe0, funziona?
<eugenio> salve a tutti, se facessi una domanda sul mancato riavviao di mysql su un ubuntu server vado fuori tema?
<glpiana> !repeat | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<MaTTe0> no; mi da un errore che adesso sto cercando di recuperare
<glpiana> MaTTe0, magari hai scritto male la modifica
<glpiana> MaTTe0, io devo staccare ora. se rispondi subito provo a darti una mano a ripristinare
<MaTTe0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695275/
<MaTTe0> ecco glpiana
<glpiana> MaTTe0, riedita il file e metti la voce windows etc etc tra virgolette
<glpiana> MaTTe0, poi di nuovo sudo update-grub
<MaTTe0> ok
<glpiana> MaTTe0, ora scusami ma devo andare. se ancora hai problemi altri ti aiuteranno. ciao
<MaTTe0> ok grazie mille comunque
<matteo_> cari non riesco in nessun modo a far girare ubuntu sull'aspire 3000, o provato anche con lubuntu. una volta avviato non mi da la possibilità di scegliere il sistema operativo da usare..dove
<krabador> matteo_, come hai eseguito l'installazione?
<krabador> il pc ha uefi?
<matteo_> scaricato da derivate in winrar dopo il download ho cliccato su wubi.exe, ha fatto tutto da solo nella finestra di estrazione ho inserito la password e ho terminato con il messagio di riavvio subito o in manuale. Io l'ho fatto riavviare subito. Da qui niente, sono andato anche con f8 per scegliere forzatamente il sistema operativo, dopo aver scelto ubuntu ha fato tutte le sue installazioni. Con mio rammarico si è riaperto in ws
<matteo_> no no non ha uefi è del 2004 ha ormai dieci anni suonati
<krabador> wubi è assolutamente sconsigliato
<krabador> in quanto non piu' supportato
<krabador> matteo_, una volta scaricata la iso, o la masterizzi su dvd
<krabador> oppure fai una pendrive
<krabador> !iso | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> in questi link troverai le informazioni a riguardo
<krabador> una volta realizzato il supporto di installazione
<krabador> !istallazione | matteo_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'istallazione'
<krabador> !installazione | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> per qualsiasi problema, torna pure qui
<aster-x> necessito auito
<aster-x> aiuto*
<aster-x> qualche anima pia?
<aster-x> faccio un tentativo in autonomia casomai ripasso
<matteo_> grazie mille ci risentiamo
<brian72> raga , come faccio a dare i permessi con wine per utilizzare i programmi che ho istallati sulla partizione di windows ?
<krabador> brian72, devono essere programmi installati in wine
<brian72> krabador:  e non si possono eseguire i programmi su un altra partizione ?
<temp__> aiuto, ho provato a digitare startx da terminale e adesso non riesco più a loggarmi con il mio host
<krabador> brian72, "i programmi su un'altra partizione" sono installati con tutti i riferimenti nel sistema dell'altra partizione
<krabador> !wine | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<brian72> krabador:  capito , quindi crasherebbero ?
<krabador> temp__, riavviato
<krabador> brian72, puo' succedere di tutto
<temp__> si, tutte le volte che inserisco la password mi ricompare la schermata di login... all'infinito
<krabador> temp__, puoi spiegare di preciso cosa è successo, cos'è stata l'ultima cosa che hai fatto prima che succedesse questo?
<das_> come si arriva alle impostazioni di sistema dal terminale ?
<temp__> ho provato a lanciare startx da terminale, poi ho effettuato il logout da startx e riavviato il pc. Da quel momento non sono più riuscito a loggarmi col mio profilo
<krabador> das_, ubuntu / lubuntu/ xubuntu / kubuntu ?
<das_> ubuntu
<krabador> das_, unity-control-center
<das_> grazie krabador
<krabador> temp__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<temp__> provo a riavviare
<lombo87_> jolios?
<simone_> qualcunu sa dirmi come si risole PERMANENTEMENTE la tastiera che non funziona con Chromium?
<simone_> uso lubuntu 14
<lino> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la scheda di rete locale. eth0 non viene proprio riconosciuta
<lino> ho provato a leggere qua e la, ma non riesco a risolvere.. mi aiutate?
<krabador> lino, notebook/fisso? che ubuntu ?
<lino> notebook, ubuntu 12.04
<lino> scusami, innanzitutto, ciao krabador
<krabador> lino, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> da terminale
<lino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7696449/
<krabador> lino, lspci -nn | grep 0200
<lino> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7696463/
<krabador> lino, hai questo problemahttps://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/208516
<krabador> che si risolve installando un driver, che è cambiato nel corso del tempo
<krabador> oppure provando un update del kernel
<lino> krabador, non ho ben capito cosa installare
<krabador> lino, hai provato a vedere se in live con l'ultima versione di ubuntu hai il problema?
<lino> krabador, no, intendi la 14?
<krabador> si, la 14.04
<lino> krabador, scusa la domanda stupidina da neofita.. live si intende su usb vero?
<lino> krabador, avevo provato ad instalare quel driver, era tipo un .alx o qualcosa del genere, ma ad un certo punto infatti mi diceva che non riusciva a trovarlo.
<lino> direi in linea con quanto suggerito da te
<krabador> lino, live si intende sessione live, ovvero mandi in boot, nel pc, il supporto di ubuntu, o in usb o in dvd, con l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<lino> krabador, perfetto, grazie per il supporto, proverò con la live
<krabador> lino, il modulo che serve per la tua scheda è stato incluso in ubuntu dalla 12.10 in poi, dal kernel 3.5 in poi
<krabador> se vuoi continuare ad usare la 12.04, puoi provare a fare upgrade del kernel
<lino> krabador, grande!! no dai passerò alla 14.04
<lino> grazie ancora
<lino> ciao, a presto
<krabador> nella 12.04 puoi mettere kernel del ramo 3.5   3.8    3.11   e 3.13
<lino> krabador, è complicato aggiornato il kernel?
<krabador> no
<lino> stavo controllando la mia versione 3.2.0-65-generic
<lino> mi sembra di capire che è un pò indietro..
<krabador> lino, semplicemente il sistema operativo, lascia lo stesso ramo del kernel , aggiornandolo solo in sicurezza
<krabador> non in features
<krabador> lasciando all'utente la possibilità di fare salto di ramp
<krabador> ramo
<krabador> lino, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get linux-image-generic-lts-trusty linux-headers-generic-lts-trusty
<lino> krabador, mi rimanda questo errore:
<lino> E: Operazione linux-image-generic-lts-trusty non valida
<krabador> lino, scusami
<lino> dopo upgrade mi diceva 0 aggiornamenti
<krabador> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-trusty linux-headers-generic-lts-trusty
<krabador> manca *install
<lino> ok, sta installando :)
<krabador> perfetto
<lino> ultima riga "Done" sembra aver finito
<lino> chiudo e controllo il kernel?
<krabador> lino, aspetta
<krabador> lino, manda un pastebin
<krabador> del tutto
<lino> ok, sta ancora instalando infatti
<lino> mi escono dei crash a sistema...
<krabador> lino, manda un pastebin del tutto
<lino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7696604/
<krabador> lino, dopo"Configurazione di linux-image-generic-lts-trusty (3.13.0.30.26)..."?
<lino> niente più, il mio nome linux
<lino> vedo però una segnalazione di erorre
<lino> si è verificato un problema durante l'installazione del sofare       wasus-wmi-normal
<lino> pacchetto: asus-wmi-normal-dkms
<krabador> lino, non è nel repo, quando e come l'hai installato?
<lino> non saprei... è un laptop nativo con ubuntu..
<krabador> lino, e la 12.04 è la versione che hai trovato all'interno ?
<lino> krabador, no, in stock era la 10.11, ho fatto l'upgrade consigliato sul sito ubuntu, ora non ricordo bene i passaggi di versione, ma comunque solo quelli permessi
<krabador> lino, puoi fornirmi il modello del notebook?
<lino> krabador, è un ASUS x201e
<krabador> lino, allora puoi passare alla 14.04 nello stesso modo , sebbene è consigliabile, a distanza di tanto tempo, un'installazione completa
<krabador> lino, adesso ha dato errore l'installazione di quel singolo modulo
<krabador> lino, puoi riavviare, e rientrare qui, se ci sono problemi, in grub, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto ,e selezione il kernel precedente. torna poi sempre qui
<lino> krabador, ok quindi immagino non sia andato a buon fine l'upgrade del kernel..
<krabador> non è stato installato quel singolo modulo
<lino> si ci provo, ma cos'è il grub?
<krabador> lino, questo  http://blogwolf.altervista.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/grub.jpg
<krabador> se non ce l'hai , premi continuamente shift destro , quando accendi
<lino> krabador, perfetto, se ci sono problemi, quindi vado di recovery mode o shift destro
<lino> vado, a fra poco
<lino> krabador, sono ritornato
<lino> liscio come l'olio...
<lino> partito normalmente
<krabador> lino, quel modulo si puo' aggiornare, ma il kernel potrebbe fornire già di base la funzione
<krabador> lino, prova la eth0 allora
<lino> krabador, connessione stabilita!!!!
<krabador> perfetto
<lino> krabador, sei davero un grande!!! Grazie davvero per il supporto che mi hai fornito!
<krabador> lino, grazie a te, per esserti rivolto a noi
<lino> krabador, ti auguro una buona serata,  a presto
<krabador> grazie, ma prima controlla particolari come i tasti funzione
<lino> ahhh, non mi funzionavono tutti, sto vedendo che sono spariti di nuovo quelli del volume
<lino> krabador, mi correggo
<lino> in pratica li sto controllando i tasti funzione per il volume funzionano senza premere Fn
<lino> quelli della luminosità mai funzionato... e quello di stand-by schermo solo con il tasto FN premuto...
<krabador> lino, ovvero la freccia in alto, e in basso, in compagnia di fn, adesso funzionano senza fn?
<lino> krabrador, in realtà per il volume io ho f11 e f12
<krabador> lino, ah, ok
<das_> sera a tutti
<lino> krabador, mi piacerebbe attivare i tasti funzione per la luminosità, ma proprio non so come fare
<krabador> lino, e come dicevi prima, non hanno mai funzionato
<lino> credo che il pacchetto li comprenda tutti vero?
<matti-007> c
<lino> krabador, no, mai
<lino> solo il tasto di oscuramento schermo
<krabador> lino, allora, dammi un attimo
<krabador> che purtroppo, con l'utente cristian_c in giro, bisogna stare molto attenti.
<krabador> lino, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> metti GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force acpi_backlight=vendor"    al posto di GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<krabador> salvi
<das__> il pc da questo errore (prima si spegne lo schermo, come se facesse logout da solo) http://imgur.com/tlrlRBS
<krabador> lino, sudo update-grub
<krabador> lino, riavvii ,e provi a vedere se vanno
<lino> krabrador, ci provo seguendo le indicazioni
<das_> quale è il problema ?
<krabador> das_, ti da quel messaggio, ok, ma che problematica riscontri?
<krabador> che malfunzionamento ?
<das_> non so spiegarlo bene, è come se si spegnesse, ma non si spegne del tutto
<krabador> das_, come sono settate le impostazioni energetiche?
<das_> diciamo che il puntatore del mouse certe volte lampeggia e poi ad un tratto si muove tutto a rilento e poco dopo si spegne lo schermo e dopo compaiono delle scritte e dopo mi riporta alla schermata di login
<lino> krabrador, solo una domanda, non ho modificato la stringa, ma vedendo quella già impostata... si potrebbe modificare per attivarla?
<lino> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_sleep=nonvs acpi_backlight=vendor acpi.brightness_switch_enabled=0"
<das_> http://imgur.com/oruW2hd
<lino> krabrador, mi riferisco al brightness-switch.. se cambio valore, mettendo 1 credi si possa attivare?
<searching>  Salve, ho da poco installato xubuntu 14.04 sul mio notebook samsung, purtoppo ogni volta che chiudo il coperchio e lo riapro lo shermo resta nero, ho gia provato a cambiare le impostazioni di alimentazione sia in: non fare niente che sospendi che blocca lo schermo ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso. qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Riccardone> lino: vedi qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<krabador> lino, prova
<das_> krabador pensi di sapere quale è il mio problema ?
<das_> sorry, ho avuto problemi, hai postato qualcosa krabaros ?
<das_> krabador
<krabador> das_, no, nel frattempo no
<das_> ok, aspetto allota
<das_> allora
<das_> nel frattempo ho cercato di selezionare nvidia ma non me lo fa fare e mi appare questa finestra poco dopo che inserisco la pass http://imgur.com/p9UtZ3m
<jester-> sera
<jester-> però la sederova è gnocca forte
<das_> c'è qualcuno a quest'ora ?
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<das_> ok
<das_> http://pastebin.com/TGnqkmeH questo è uno
<jester-> das_: .run in ubuntu non si installa
<das_> e come devo fare ?
<jester-> das_: installare il driver da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> c'è quai tutto nei repo
<krabador> das_, sono preferibili
<jester-> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<das_> http://imgur.com/DsY5crX
<jester-> krabador: proprio non si intalla a prte il fatto che devi taroccare la versione di gcc
<jester-> das_: he scheda è
<das_> ge force gt 540m
<jester-> das_: lspci | grep -i  vga
<das_> http://imgur.com/5xdQdhc
<jester-> das_: sudo jokey-gtk e abilita il testato
<das_> http://pastebin.com/CnRvhUHf
<jester-> das_: e 3 il .run non va bene
<das_> sudo jokey-gtk  non va
<das_> i driver aggiubtivi non funzionano
<das_> li ho testati tutti
<jester-> das_: sudo jockey-gtk
<jester-> das_: come no
<jester-> das_: hai per caso doppia scheda?
<das_> http://pastebin.com/dDSZ3ZpV
<das_> si doppia
<jester-> das_: allora devi installare bumblebee-nvidia  per quello non va
<das_> come posso fare ?
<jester-> das_: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<jester->  o usi softcenter
<das_> preferisco imparere ad usare il terminale
<das_> solo terminale
<das_> installato bumblebee, ora ?
<jester-> riavvia
<jester-> das_: sudo reboot
<das_> ok
<das_> fatto,  ora ?
<jester-> das_: ora cosa
<das_> ora devo installare altre cose ?
<jester-> quello che ti serve
<das_> nel senso, con la scheda video è finita qui?
<jester-> eh
<krabador> das_, con il comando optirun, da terminale, fai usare al sistema per il programma indicato dopo optirun, ad esempio , optirun firefox , farà usare a firefox l'nvidia
<jester-> das_: 14.04?
<das_> si
<jester-> dovrebbe essere automatico lo switch intel nvidia
<das_> http://pastebin.com/J38GCjgC
<jester-> das_: cpmando per la 13.10 14.04 fa da solo
<krabador> si, nella 14.04 non servfe
<das_> ok
<krabador> das_, hai comunque riavviato?
<das_> meglio coì
<das_> dopo installato bumblebee si
<das_> ho dato reboot
<krabador> ok
<das_> conoscete per caso una buona guida sui comandi da terminale per ubuntu ?
<das_> magari un pdf fornito ??
<jester-> das_: non sono per ubuntu ma sono comandi bash
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> !libri | das_
<ubot-it> das_: libri is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/LibriLinux
<das_> raga io stacco, buonanotte a tutti a domani ;)
<krabador> buonanotte
<Lord_> ciao ragazzi, sto cercando di installare Ubuntu su un vps ma ad un certo punto l'installazione si blocca e non va più avanti
<Lord_> potete darmi una zampa?
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-25
<glpiana> ola
<michele__> che versione devo installare per un laptop con CENTRINO?
<michele__> ho provato con la versione 32bit e mi dice di scegliere quella giusta
<michele__> potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> michele__, puoi specificare con esattezza il messaggio che ottieni?
<michele__> devo riprovzre , un secondo
<michele__> dice questo : " unable to boot -- please use a kernel apropriate for your CPU"
<michele__> ho provato con la ersione 32bit
<michele__> il portatile è un ASUS A6000
<michele__> con centrino
<michele__> ah, prima del messaggio sopra dice anche : "PAE is disabled on this Pentium M"
<glpiana> michele__, ok, guardo e ti dico
<michele__> grazie
<glpiana> michele__, guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<glpiana> michele__, praticamente devi specificare un parametro al boot della live. leggi, c'è scritto come fare. se incontri problemi ne parliamo
<michele__> nelle opzioni pero non c'e " forcepae"
<glpiana> michele__, puoi aggiungerlo tu a mano
<michele__> ehm... come?
<michele__> scrivo?
<michele__> fatto ma ora il led lampeggia e non va oltre
<michele__> stesso problema che ho trovato con altre distro
<michele__> schermo spento
<glpiana> michele__, puoi porvare a mettere sia forcepae che nomodeset
<michele__> ok provo con nomodeset
<michele__> stessa roba
<michele__> mi da "Kernel Panic"
<michele__> 12.02115 - Kernel Panic
<michele__> ho windpws XP e funziona bene... vprrei metterci linux!
<glpiana> michele__, stai usando il cd di ubuntu lubuntu o altro?
<michele__> chiave USB
<michele__> versione a 32bit
<michele__> scaricata ieri
<glpiana> michele__, e fin qui, ma rispondi alla domanda
<michele__> no , ubuntu normale
<michele__> devo usare lubuntu?
<glpiana> michele__, la guida parla di lubuntu
<michele__> si hai ragione
<michele__> provo a scaricare anche quello ma ho paura sia un problema del kernmel linux
<michele__> ho provato una sacco di distro differenti , anche vecchie, nulla da fare
<glpiana> michele__, oki, nel caso in quella guida c'è scritto come procedere partendo da cd minimale di 12.04 non pae
<giordano> salve, vorrei sapere come si creano i rivestimenti a tempo, grazie
<glpiana> giordano, che cosa sarebbero i rivestimenti a tempo?
<giordano> da aspetto trovo delle foto del desktop che cambiano a tempo, vorrei crearne uno tutto mio.
<glpiana> giordano, leggi qui e vedi se ti è utile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3694365
<giordano> ok grazie ora guardo
<LuK_> Ciao a tutti.
<LuK_> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per xubuntu 14.04. Posso chiedere a voi?
<glpiana> LuK_, chiedi
<LuK_> Da ieri non riesco più ad accedere al desktop. Il computer parte ma dopo il logo d'avvio si blocca con schermo nero e posso solo riavviare/spegnere con tasto accensione.
<glpiana> LuK_, arrivi alla schermata di login grafico?
<LuK_> Sì
<glpiana> LuK_, al login premi ctrl+alt+f1 per passare in console di testo. esegui il login testuale e digita il comando: df
<glpiana> LuK_, questo comando ti dice quanto spazio hai sui dischi
<glpiana> LuK_, guarda la colonna "Uso"
<LuK_> Provo subito.
<LuK_> 19%
<LuK_> Ma la home è al 100%
<glpiana> LuK_, infatti quella è la causa del problema. bisogna liberare spazio nella home
<glpiana> LuK_, hai già idea di cosa può averla riempita?
<LuK_> Sì, un ripristino da disco esterno. Accidenti a lui. :(
<glpiana> LuK_, ok, quando ripristini un disco devi avere a disposizione uno spazio della dimensione del disco. comunque, vediamo di fare qualcosa
<glpiana> LuK_, ricordi il percorso di destinazione del ripristino?
<LuK_> Thx. Posso cancellare il tutto, senza problemi, il disco poi è stato ripristinato in altro modo.
<LuK_> Dovrei aver puntato alla dir di download
<glpiana> LuK_, scrivi: cd Scaricati         e con ls controlla se è lì il tutto
<LuK_> Sembrerebbe di sì
<LuK_> Domanda da niubbo. Come scorro la lista dei risultati?
<fabio_cc> LuK_, prova dando ls | more
<LuK_> OK, grazie. Ci sono una serie di "recup_dir". Se ne cancello qualcuna dovrei riuscire a fare il boot, giusto?
<glpiana> LuK_, sì
<glpiana> LuK_, tu ne cancelli una e poi con df controlli quanto spazio hai recuperato
<LuK_> Ehm... come faccio? ;)
<glpiana> LuK_, per rimuovere una directory: rm -r nome_della_directory
<LuK_> grazie, provo e ti dico. :)
<LuK_> mi dice che i file all'interno sono protetti da scrittura : Permesso negato.
<glpiana> LuK_, allora metti sudo prima del comando. ti chiederà la password
<LuK_> ok
<glpiana> LuK_, scrivila anche se non viene visualizzata
<LuK_> L'uso è sceso al 98%. Può bastare o è meglio se cancello qualche altra dir?
<michele__> glpiana , provato anche con lubuntui, stessa roba , mi da sempre kernel panic
<LuK_> glpiana, ce l'ho fatta. Ti ringrazio infinitamente! :D
<glpiana> LuK_, :)
<glpiana> michele__, allora, come dice la guida, parti dalla minimal di 12.04
<LuK_> glpiana, solo un'ultima domanda. Da terminale è possibile eliminare più file con un unico comando?
<glpiana> LuK_, sì, certo. puoi accodare al comando rm i nomi dei file, oppure se hanno parti simili usare i caratteri speciali (tipo *)
<LuK_> Perfetto, grazie ancora, ciao, buona giornata! :)
<glpiana> altrettanto
<michele__> ok, provo e ti dico
<skjeden18> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | skjeden18
<ubot-it> skjeden18: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<skjeden18> Raga mi sapete dire se c'è bisogno di drivere quando installo ubuntu?
<skjeden18> Ho provato con la versione 10.2
<skjeden18> e non mi trovava i driver della shceda wifi
<nilom> Salve ragazzi, è la prima volta che accedo a questo canale.
<nilom> Spero mi possiate dare una mano
<nilom> Sto cercando di istallare xubuntu su di un Acer Aspire 1703 con scheda Video nVidia GeForce FX Go5600
<nilom> con una penna usb
<nilom> pare che tutto funzioni tranne il fatto che vedo a malapena il contenuto dello schermo
<nilom> è molto disturbato
<nilom> come se si dovesse sintonizzare meglio un canale tv
<nilom> spero di essere stato chiaro con l'esempio
<nilom> mi potreste dare qualche dritta per favore?
<afri> salve, non riesco a regolare la luminosita del laptop acer aspire con ubuntu 14.04
<afri> ho già provato alcune soluzioni (che andavano bene x ubuntu 12.04)
<glpiana> afri, fai questa prova
<glpiana> afri, all'avvio, quando visualizzi il menu di grub, premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> afri, cerca la riga che termina non "quiet splash" e aggiungi: acpi_backlight=vendor
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+x per avviare. se la cosa funziona poi la rendiamo definitiva. se non funziona o se fa danni, riavvia il sistema e tornerà normale
<afri> grazie glpiana, ma questa l'ho già provata editando il grub
<glpiana> afri, questa? acpi_osi=Linux
<afri> si, ho già provato anche questa, (non so se é meglio farlo con la memoria PAT abilitata o disabilitata)
<glpiana> afri, dammi l'output di xrandr
<glpiana> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<afri> lo sto installando ora xrandr, ho qualche problema, provo riavviando...
<glpiana> afri, dovrebbe esserci di default xrandr. che versione hai?
<afri> ho apppena upgradato a ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<afri> ok, xr<ndr funziona
<glpiana> vediamo l'output
<afri> questo xrandr é chiamato monitor, ma non trovo un output
<glpiana> afri, limitati a scrivere xrandr nel terminale e metti su pastebin tutto quello che esce
<afri> ok
<afri> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 LVDS1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 310mm x 174mm    1366x768       60.0*+    1360x768       59.8     60.0      1024x768       60.0      800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) DP1 dis
<glpiana> afri, usa pastebin per cortesia
<glpiana> !paste | afri
<ubot-it> afri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<afri> !paste | afri
<ubot-it> afri, please see my private message
<afri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<afri> fatto, ho usato il paste bin x la prima volta.
<glpiana> afri, l'indirizzo della pagina per cortesia
<afri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700036/
<glpiana> afri, scrivi: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.5           e dimmi se cambia la luminosità
<afri> Si, grande, la luminosità é diminuita!
<glpiana> afri, prova con: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.8
<afri> Funziona, la luminosità si é rialzata quasi quanto prima
<glpiana> afri, i valori di luminosità vanno da 0 a 1. trova il valore più adatto. eventualmente una volta trovato quello ideale lo puoi impostare all'avvio della sessione
<glpiana> afri, proviamo un altro tool
<glpiana> afri, sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<afri> anche se dovròvo scriverlo ogni volta all'avvio del PC é comunque un buon passo avanti. Ora provo il tool..
<afri> installato.
<glpiana> afri, proviamolo: xbacklight -set 50
<afri> non si é modificata la luminosità
<glpiana> afri, xbacklight -inc 10
<afri> ancora nessun effetto
<glpiana> afri, oki, disinstalliamolo: sudo apt-get purge xbacklight
<afri> rimosso.
<glpiana> afri, poi proviamo un'altra cosa
<glpiana> afri, ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<afri> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7700113/
<glpiana> afri, ls /sys/class/backlight
<afri> glpiana, il terminale mi da in azzurro: acer-wmi  intel_backlight
<glpiana> afri, proviamo: sudo touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<afri> glpiana, fatto, inserito nel terminale
<glpiana> afri, sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<glpiana> afri, intanto apri un altro terminale e scrivi: lspci   e postalo su pastebin
<afri> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7700193/
<glpiana> afri, nell'editor scrivi quello che trovi qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7700210/
<glpiana> afri, poi salva il file. riavvia l'interfaccia grafica, basta disconnettersi e rientrare, e vedi se funziona. se non dovesse proprio funzionare più lo schermo, con ctrl+alt+f1 passi in console, fai login testuale e cancelli il file creato ora
<glpiana> afri, se hai dubbi, chiariamoli prima di riavviare l'interfaccia
<afri> ho capito, faccio, tra qualche minuto mi farò risentire., (intanto grazie mille)
<afri> glpiana, Funziona, ora posso regolare la luminositÀ con la barra di scorrimento di "luminosità e blocco" GRAZIE, sei stato molto gentile!
<glpiana> afri, :)
<socker> HELLOù
<giordano_>  salve non riesco più a cambiare la foto del desktop, cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> giordano, spiega cosa provi a fare e cosa hai combinato
<giordano> menesono accorto quando ho disistallato da ubuntu-software-center gnome-shell, e poi ho provato a cambiare lo sfondo del desktop, ma rimane semple la stessa foto.
<glpiana> usi unity o gnome-shell
<giordano> unity
<glpiana> giordano, magari hai rimosso qualcosa insieme a gnome-shell
<glpiana> giordano, fai questa prova, disconnetti il tuo utente e entra come guest. prova a vedere se l'ospite riesce a cambiare sfondo, poi torna qui e dimmi il risultato della cosa
<giordano> guest sarebbe sezione ospite?
<glpiana> sì
<giordano> guest sarebbe sessione ospite?
<giordano> ok
<giordano> sessione ospite schermo nero.
<glpiana> giordano, cioè non si avvia?
<giordano> si
<Lucio_> Buon pomeriggio a tutti !!
<glpiana> giordano, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700489/
<Riccardone> giordano: ora sudo apt-get autoremove
<giordano> ok fatto pasto?
<Riccardone> no, adesso sudo apt-get upgrade
<Riccardone> giordano: ora pulisci la cache di apt con "sudo apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean"
<giordano> sta lavorando ancora, mo che finisce, ok
<enniozz> sera a tutti. installazione wine.. chi mi aiuta_
<bobb> salve a tutti, ecco il mio problema: Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di ieri sera, 14.04 64b non si avvia più! Il computer si ferma alla schermata di avvio di UBUNTU con la scritta in mezzo e i pallini rossi. Sento il suono che invita ad inserire la password, la inserisco(ovviamente senza vedere la casella di inserimento della password), ma rimane tale quale.
<bobb> sto chattando da windows .- ((
<bobb> qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> bobb, il suono?
<das_> sera a tutti
<das_> conoscete per caso un canale irc su ubuntu ma non di aiuto,magari che tratta tematiche varie..
<bobb> cristian_c il suono che invita all'inserimento della pw si sente
<bobb> una specie di piccolo gong digitale
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> das_, c'è il canale offtopic, ma essendo offtopic non tratta di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma è una semplice chat
<cristian_c> bobb, un attimo
<bobb> cristian_c grazie ti aspetto
<das_> da terminale, come posso chiudere qualsiasi applicazione, programma, file aperto ?
<cristian_c> das_, in che senso?
<cristian_c> das_, non puoi chiudere le applicazioni dal pulsante sulla barra del titolo?
<das_> nel senso che se io volessi chiudere firefox, digito sudo killall firefox e funge
<cristian_c> das_, e non puoi chiuderlo in modo classico?
<cristian_c> perché da terminale?
<das_> ma se devo chiudere libreffice lo stesso comando non va
<das_> perchè mi interessa conoscerlo bene
<das_> nel caso avessi problemi
<das_> si che lo posso chiudere
<das_> ma voglio saperlo fare anche in altrim modi
<das_> perchè siccome ho avuto problemi con la scheda video, e ho dovuto smanettare solo sulla shell e a schermo nero, nel caso avessi problemi, non andrei nel pallone e non formatterei ogni volta :D
<cristian_c> das_, ma non fai prima dal task manager?
<cristian_c> das_, ma che senso ha?
<cristian_c> meno smanetti e meno problemi hai
<das_> lo so, hai ragione, ma molte volte mi è capitato di installare non da soft center e non con semplice apt-get o simili
<cristian_c> das_, e male fai
<das_> dici di fare preferibilmente da soft center ?
<cristian_c> bobb, prova a guardare qualche log in modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> magari salvati qualche log
<das_> cristian conosci qualche irc sulla xbox 360
<cristian_c> das_, boh, cerca in lista canali
<cristian_c> ma qui siamo abbondantemente offtopic
<das_> sorry
<das_> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<bobb> cristian_c ok riavvio col cd live e torno....
<cristian_c> bobb, senza cd live
<bobb> come si fa da windows?
<cristian_c> bobb, che cosa=
<cristian_c> *?
<bobb> come si fa a creare in log dell'avvio da ubuntu? adesso sono con w7, perchè ubuntu apppunto, non si avvia
<cristian_c> bobb, non lo devi creare
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bobb, prova a guardare qualche log in modalità di ripristino
<bobb> capito, dove si trovano questi log?
<bobb> modalità di ripristino di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> certo
<bobb> dal grub cioe' quando appaiono le scelte del S:O:?
<cristian_c> bobb, avvii la modalità di ripristino, i log li trovi in /var/log
<cristian_c> bobb, sì
<bobb> ok vado, copio i log in windows, e torno per mandarli
<bobb> grz a fra poco!
<Mintux_> Ciao a tutti, sto utilizzando un vecchio pc e ho installato Xubuntu, ora sto cercando di configurare la stampante HP. La stampante è una Laserjet P1102w collegata in wifi. Ora ho installato HPLIP e vorrei riuscire a stampare in fronte retro. E' possibile? mi aiutate per piacere
<cristian_c> Mintux_, è una stampante fronte-retro?
<Mintux_> cristian_c: si, in pratica su winzoz l'utility che si installa ti permette di fare il fronteretro. Lavora così: stampa automaticamente prima le pagine dispari poi ti dice di girare le pagine e di premere OK, e stampa le pagine pari
<cristian_c> Mintux_, allora non è un vero fronte retro
<Mintux_> no, diciamo che è un finto fronte retro ma molto utile, anche perchè questo pc non è per me
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Mintux_, sto guardando
<Mintux_> cristian_c: grazie
<Mintux_> ho fatto anche io alcune ricerche
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Mintux_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4407272
<cristian_c> Mintux_, anch'io facevo la stessa cosa, cioè prima stampare le pagine pari, girare il mazzo e poi stampare le pagine dispari
<cristian_c> qual'è il problema a fare questo?
<cristian_c> *qual è
<cristian_c> *prima dispari e poi pari
<Mintux_> quindi devo farlo manuale?
<Mintux_> e per stampare solo le dispari, mi tocca elencare il numero della pagina?
<cristian_c> Mintux_, scusa, c'è l'opzione nella finestra di stampa
<Mintux_> non la ho io l'opzione dispari e pari
<Mintux_> trovato ;)
<Mintux_> cristian_c: mi tocca farle anche inverse però :(
<jester-> sera
<utente_> sera
<sensojo> salve ho appena scaricato Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, ho preparato la chiavetta usb con unetbootin ho acceso il Netbook con il boot da usb ma mi dice che la chiavetta non contiene sistemi operativi. Cosa devo fare? Grazie
<jester-> sensojo: chiavetta venuta farlocca
<jester-> sensojo: fai da winzoz?
<sensojo> scusa cosa e' winzoz
<jester-> sensojo: windows
<sensojo> si 8.1
<jester-> !usbwin | sensojo
<ubot-it> sensojo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> sensojo:  e prima controlla che la iso non abbia errori
<jester-> !md5sum | sensojo
<ubot-it> sensojo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<sensojo> Grazie provero'
<Mintux_> cristian_c: risolto tutto, grazie mille
<Mintux_> ciao ciao
<Mintux_> a presto
<cristian_c> Mintux_, come hai risolto?
<Mintux_> facendo come mi hai detto, manualmente. Stampando prima le pari in ordine inverso e poi girando i fogli, stampando le dispari :)
<cristian_c> sì, in due mosse
<Mintux_> yes
<flex> ciao a tutti
<Mintux_> cristian_c: scappo
<krabador> salve
<flex> ho installato ubuntu-gnome su un pc di un collega ed ho un problema con il wifi
<flex> lo riconosce ma non lo riesce a far funzionare
<flex> la scheda è una Atheros AR9485
<flex> ho visto su ubuntu chiedi ma non ho trovato risposte
<flex> qualcuno mi può dare una dritta?
<krabador> flex, 14.04?
<flex> si
<krabador> flex, puoi vedere cosa dice rfkill list ?
<krabador> da terminale
<flex> aimè non ho il compiuter con me in questo momento, gliel'ho restituito ma lo vedo ogni giorno e posso provare qualcosa domani...
<flex> ho dato qualche comando...
<flex> tipo: nm-tool
<flex> e mi son copiato le risposte
<flex> oppure il comando "sudo lshw -C network" se ti può essere utile
<flex> il comando "rfkill list" no, e non so cosa fa....
<giordano> quando do questo comando mi da errore sudo apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean
<cybernova> giordano, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<krabador> flex, rivela se la scheda è bloccata a livello hardware o doftware
<giordano> ok, grazie
<giordano> ora riavvio
<flex> Krabador, grazie, proverò con questo comando e poi mi ricollego (magari con il pc al seguito!)
<flex> ciao a tutti e grazie
<Mintux_> cristian_c: ciao, avrei un'altra domanda
<Mintux_> ho notato che c'è una traduzione sbagliata su un gestore di grafica, cosa faccio, a chi lo comunico?
<jester-> Mintux_: #ubuntu-it-doc
<Mintux_> detto ciò vorrei sistemare una cosuccia, vorrei eliminare l'icona del Floppy Disk sulla Scrivania, ho provato a guardare nella gestione delle icone e l'unica possibilità è eliminare tutte le icone dei dischi. Ma io vorrei eliminare soltanto quella del Floppy Disk
<Mintux_> jester-: grazie, e quella è una chat dove ci sono persone che curano l'aspetto di traduzione?
<jester-> Mintux_: si occupano di doc umentazone in generale
<Mintux_> ah ok, lo dico li
<cristian_c> !traduzione
<ubot-it> Gruppo traduzione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTraduzione
<Mintux_> grazie cristian_c e per l'altro problema?
<cristian_c> Mintux_, quale problema?
<cristian_c> il floppy disk?
<lucio_> Buona sera a tutti
<lucio_> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi un aiutino ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | lucio_
<ubot-it> lucio_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lucio_> mi sono scomparsi i tasti "riduci ad icona - chiudi . ingrandisci" sulla cartella delle E-mail
<lucio_> come faccio a farli riapparire?
<cristian_c> lucio_, cartella delle e-mail?
<fabio_cc> lucio_, spiegati meglio per favore
<fabio_cc> lucio_, oppure manda uno screenshot dove si vede il problema
<fabio_cc> !image | lucio_
<ubot-it> lucio_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucio_> Buona sera!
<lucio_> come faccio a fare lo screenshot? (ho ubuntu 14.04  da 2 giorni)
<fabio_cc> lucio_, premi il tasto "Stamp" sulla tastiera
<fabio_cc> lucio_, indica dove salvare e poi usa uno dei seguenti link
<fabio_cc> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucio_> preparo l'immagine e faccio tuto, comunque in pratica i tasti " X, - , e quadrato" che normalmente sono in alto a SX io sulla cartella delle E-mail non li ho più
<lucio_> se clicco sulla cartella E-mail in alto ho solo " File, Modifica, Visualizza, etc...."
<cristian_c> lucio_, cos'è la cartella delle e-mail?
<GhostChili> Buonasera a  tutti, innanzitutto grazie in anticipo. Vi scrivo perche' ho un problema compilando Skeltrack-Desktop-Control, programma per l'utilizzo della kinect xbox 360 su Ubuntu appuntu, uso Xubuntu 14.04 su Dell XPS m1730. Ho seguito questa guida → http://tayyabnaseer.blogspot.it/2012/05/installing-skeltrack-on-ubuntu.html ←per  l'installazione, ho avuto qualche problema di compilazione ma alla fine sono riuscito a fare tutto, mi manca sol
<GhostChili> o l'ultimo passaggio, dopo aver dato il comando { ./configure --enable-examples=yes } mi da un errore di compilazione { /usr/bin/ld: cannot find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/: File format not recognized }. Sembra che invece di caricare uno specifico  file cerchi di aprire la cartella (che ovviamente non riconosce). Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? HELP!
<GhostChili> scusate, l'errore me lo da dando il comando seguente { make }
<lucio_> fabio cc ho messo l'immagine
<cristian_c> GhostChili, qui diamo supporto soltanto a programmi presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | GhostChili
<ubot-it> GhostChili: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> lucio_, devi postare il link qua in canale
<GhostChili> ok, grazie
<lucio_> http://s17.postimg.org/xboxzcwzz/Schermata_da_2014_06_25_22_30_24.png
<cristian_c> lucio_, ma è firefox?
<fabio_cc> cristian_c, è thunderbird
<cristian_c> o è thunderbird?
<cristian_c> lol
<lucio_> thunderbird
<fabio_cc> lucio_, prova a a massimizzare la finestra, quando ti avvicini al bordo superiore con il mouse dovrebbero comparire i menu e i pulsanti di chiusura e riduzione che stai cercando
<cristian_c> lucio_, credo che abbia l'interfaccia australis, come firefox
<lucio_> no non escono
<cristian_c> lucio_, hai notato la freccia in alto a destra?
<lucio_> ho provato anche ad ingrandire la cartella ma nulla son spariti
<fabio_cc> lucio_, e cliccando sul quel triangolino in alto a destra cosa succede?
<cristian_c> lucio_, io non vedo nessuna cartella
<lucio_> la freccia in alto a DX è per i messaggi in arrivo
<ragazzo20> buonasera a tutti..potreste darmi una mano?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | ragazzo20
<ubot-it> ragazzo20: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> lucio_, controlla le impostazioni dell'interfaccia di thunderbird
<cristian_c> lucio_, anche con firefox stesso problema? :)
<lucio_> no no solo con la mail di thunderbird
<cristian_c> lol
<lucio_> :'( nulla non va un azz... hahahha
<ragazzo20> ok scusate...volevo chiedere...ho ubuntu 14.04 e da un po di tempo non si avvia più firefox...nel senso che premendo sull'icona carica per un po ma poi si ferma e non si avvia.... se lo avvio da terminale con i permessi però firefox si avvia... come mai? :D grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> lucio_, sostanzialmente , quei pulsanti si trovano nella barra del titolo
<cristian_c> lucio_, quindi devi far apparire la barra del titolo
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, prova ad avviarlo da terminale, ma senza sudo, e controlla se da messaggi d'errore
<lucio_> ... e come si fa?
<ragazzo20> ok allora accedo con ubuntu...a tra poco :) .. grazie ancora!
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, ok
<cristian_c> lucio_, un attimo
<cristian_c> lucio_, hai cercato nelle impostazioni di thunderbird?
<cristian_c> io con chromium avevo un'opzione per nascondere la barra del titolo che un aggiornamento del browser aveva introdotto
<lucio_> io ho solo le impostazioni relative alla E-mail
<lucio_> io ho Ubuntu 14.04 da 1 giorno, non ho installato nulla se non Skype...
<ragazzo20> rieccomi fabio_cc .. ho avviato da terminale senza permessi e mi da Glib-critical e alla fine dice permesso negato..
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, può darsi che cancellando la cartella .mozilla nella home si risolve il problema, ma facendo così perdi cronologia di navigazione, file temporanei, eventuali addon di firefox... etc
<cybernova> ragazzo20, incolla l'output del terminale qua:
<cybernova> !paste | ragazzo20
<ubot-it> ragazzo20: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lucio_, nei menù di thunderbind, intendo, non nell'account di posta
<cristian_c> *r
<cristian_c> lucio_, quale versione di thunderbird utilizzi?
<lucio_> 24.6.0
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lucio_, ok, ho trovato un articolo di qualche anno fa
<cristian_c> per riattivare la titlebar
<ragazzo20> scusate.. il link per incollare l'output del terminale qual era?
<cristian_c> !paste | ragazzo20
<ubot-it> ragazzo20: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> !paste | ragazzo20
<fabio_cc> lol
<lucio_> :)
<ragazzo20> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702674/
<cristian_c> lucio_, Strumenti->Opzioni->Avanzate->Generale
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, ls -al ~/.gnome2/accels/
<fabio_cc> usa sempre paste
<lucio_> cristian scusa, Strumenti intendi quelli che appaiono sopra la cartella di thunder... vero?
<cristian_c> lucio_, l'icona in alto a destra, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> simile a quella di firefox
<lucio_> trovata, ma non ho : opzioni -> avanzate - generale...
<cristian_c> credo sia la stessa
<cristian_c> non ho comunque al momento thunderbird installato per verificare
<cristian_c> lucio_, dimmi cosa vedi nel menù che si apre
<ragazzo20> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702734/  dopo aver fatto  ls -al ~/.gnome2/accels/
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, chown  tuoutente:tuoutente  -R ~/.gnome2/accels/
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, c'è qualcosa che non va con i permessi
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, al posto di utente devi mettere il tuo nome utente
<lucio_> nuovo mess, stampa, salva come, cartelle, svuota cestino, esci ||  registro attività, filtri, componenti aggiuntivi , preferenze , file, visualizza, vai, messaggio, strumenti, aiuto
<cristian_c> lucio_, strumenti
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, scusami, ci vuole sudo davanti
<ragazzo20> senza i permessi non mi fa eseguire il comando.. con i permessi non mi da nessun output
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, bene
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, prova ad avviare firefox
<fabio_cc> normalmente
<lucio_> STRUMENTI : rubrica, file, solo chat, controlla posta, elimina posta, importa, console degli errori, cancella cronologia
<ragazzo20> stesso errore di prima xD
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, apri di nuovo da terminale, sempre senza sudo
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, posta di nuovo l'output
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, hai fatto un bel casino con i permessi
<cristian_c> lucio_, allora Preferenze
<ragazzo20> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702764/ ma come è possibile? l ho usato davvero poco.. ha solamente fatto i suoi aggiornamenti e il giorno dopo non andava più
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, ma il tuo nome utente è c?
<lucio_> PREFERENZE: preferenze, impostazioni account, barra dei messaggi, barra del menù, barra filtro veloce, barra stato, personalizza barra degli strumenti, struttura
<lucio_> ( barra messaggi, menù, filtro veloce, stato sono spuntate)
<ragazzo20> si xD
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, dai di nuovo ls -al ~/.gnome2/accels/
<cristian_c> lucio_, preferenze
<ragazzo20> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702779/
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, ls -ld ~ ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2/accels
<lucio_> cristian_ http://s8.postimg.org/ikx9i9ltx/Schermata_da_2014_06_25_23_36_33.png
<cristian_c> lucio_, ok, sei in Generale
<cristian_c> lucio_, Avanzate
<ragazzo20> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702791/
<cristian_c> lucio_, aspetta, ho notato una cosa
<cristian_c> la quale spiega molte cose
<cristian_c> tu hai la barra del titolo nella barra delle notifiche
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<lucio_> ok
<cybernova> ragazzo20, sudo chown c:c ~/.gnome2
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, sudo chown c:c -R /home/c/.gnome2
<fabio_cc> lol
<cristian_c> lucio_, funzionalità che si chiama global menù
<cristian_c> su unity
<cristian_c> lucio_, dovrebbe farlo con varie applicazioni, credo
<cristian_c> lo fa anche con firefox?
<lucio_> no
<ragazzo20> nessun output ..comando silenzioso :D
<cristian_c> lucio_, quindi quando apri firefox non hai la barra del titolo in alto nella barra superiore
<cristian_c> ?
<lucio_> quando apro firefoz e tutto normale, a sx ho i tasti chiudi, minimizza e massimizza
<lucio_> e sopra ad essi, ho i normali tasti : file, modifica, visualizza, etc
<cristian_c> lucio_, non hai la barra del titolo integrata nel global menù, anche? È vuota?
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, riprova ad aprire firefox normalmente
<lucio_> no firefox no, non è integrata
<cristian_c> lucio_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192058
<ragazzo20> msgbox con scritto Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.
<lucio_> cristian ho scritto il primo slot, ma nulla...
<cristian_c> lucio_, slot?
<lucio_> adesso ho chiuso e riaparto thunderbird ma e incollato a DX del mio schermo e non si schioda... satana...
<lucio_> si scusa, code da scrivere nel terminale
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, ls -ld ~/.mozilla
<cristian_c> lucio_, ma ti interessa che l'appmenu venga disattivato anche per le altre applicazioni che lo utilizzano?
<ragazzo20> drwx------ 4 c c 4096 giu 25 23:13 /home/c/.mozilla
<lucio_> a me non ha cambiato nulla
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<lucio_> io vorrei solo che mi riapparissero i tra pulsantini su thunderbird, solo su thunderbird mandano...
<cristian_c> lucio_, rispondi alla domanda, per favore
<cristian_c> probabile lo usino altre applicazioni
<lucio_> l'app menù qual'è?
<cristian_c> lucio_, l'ho spiegato prima
<ragazzo20> fatto
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, prova ad aprire firefox
<lucio_> abbi pazienza cristian, è stata una giornata pesante...
<cristian_c> lucio_, l'integrazione della barra nel pannello superiore e conseguente scomparsa dalla finestra
<cristian_c> probabilmente è funzionalità disattivata di default in firefox
<cristian_c> ma non nelle altre applicazioni
<lucio_> quindi bisogna trovare come attivarla...
<ragazzo20> stessa mmsgbox :D
<cristian_c> lucio_, no, nel senso, vuoi rimuovere questa funzionalità per tutte le applicazioni in unity?
<fabio_cc> ragazzo20, sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<lucio_> io vorrei poter avere le cartelle non integrate
<cristian_c> lucio_, ci sono due strade
<cristian_c> lucio_, la prima è 1) rimuovere l'appmenu per tutte le applicazioni
<cristian_c> lucio_, 2) disattivare appmenu solo in thunderbird, mantenendolo per altre applicazioni
<lucio_> ok
<lucio_> la 2°
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lucio_, quindi, quale comando hai digitato?
<lucio_> il primo sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<lucio_> ma voi quale programma usate per le E-mail ?
<cristian_c> lucio_, sudo apt-get install appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<cristian_c> lucio_, digita questo
<cristian_c> lucio_, risultato su pastebin
<lucio_> quale risultato ?
<cristian_c> lucio_, del comando appena digitato
<cristian_c> !paste | lucio_
<ubot-it> lucio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucio_> sisi ho capito , ma non vedo il risultato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucio_, hai digitato il comando?
<lucio_> ASP
<lucio_> CRISTIAN TI VOGLIO BENE
<lucio_> sono riapparsi i comandi =)
<ragazzo20> rieccomi...reinstallato...mi da la stessa msg box fabio_cc
<cristian_c> lucio_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<lucio_> ok asp
<cybernova> ragazzo20, ls -ld .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<cybernova> ragazzo20, scusa questo: ls -l ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<lucio_> cristian_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702893/
<lucio_> non so se ho fatto giusto, non ho mai usato questi programmi
<cristian_c> lucio_, non ho capito
<cristian_c> lucio_, hai digitato il comando nel terminale?
<lucio_> ho postato la foto, volevo sapere ho fatto bene
<lucio_> sisi l'ho digitato
<cristian_c> quale foto?
<lucio_> del risultato
<cristian_c> lucio_, eh, però mica hai mostrato l'output del terminale
<lucio_> cristian è il 2° giorno che utilizzo Ubuntu, non so nulla,
<lucio_> nn so nemmeno cosa sia paste
<lucio_> ho fatto come pensavo andasse fatto
<cristian_c> lucio_, hai appena utilizzato pastebin
<lucio_> se volete rifaccio
<cristian_c> <lucio_> cristian_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702893/
<cristian_c> lucio_, il punto è che su pastebin devi incollare il risultato del comando dato prima
<cristian_c> quello che appare nel terminale
<ragazzo20> caduto.. comunque signori devo salutarvi perchè è tardi..proverò a sistemarlo un altro giorno.. buon proseguimento a tutti!
<lucio_> ok rifaccio e lo incollo
<cristian_c> lucio_, non importa che rifai
<cristian_c> basta che lo incolli su pastebin
<lucio_> ok
<lucio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702913/
<lucio_> fatto
<cristian_c> lucio_, hai postato il comand, non il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> posta anche quello
<lucio_> il risultato dove lo trovo ?
<cristian_c> lucio_, nel terminale, quando hai dato il comando
<lucio_> devo riscrivere il comando nel terminale, e copiare tutto quello che esce?
<cristian_c> hai postato soltanto il comando, non quello che esce dopo
<cristian_c> lucio_, non puoi semplicemente copiare quello che era uscito prima?
<cristian_c> sul terminale, intendo
<lucio_> e come faccio se apro il terminale non c'è il risultato di prima
<lucio_> non so dove devo cercare
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> lucio_, ok, confermi che sono installati tutti e tre i pacchetti , giusto?
<cristian_c> lucio_, ora apri thunderbird
<lucio_> aperto
<cristian_c> lucio_, vai qui: http://s8.postimg.org/ikx9i9ltx/Schermata_da_2014_06_25_23_36_33.png
<cristian_c> lucio_, seleziona Avanzate
<cristian_c> e posta schermata
<lucio_> ci sono
<cristian_c> !image | lucio_
<ubot-it> lucio_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucio_> spiegami una cosa, perchè non posso postare il link qui?
<cristian_c> lucio_, il link all'immagine?
<lucio_> con postimage.org
<cristian_c> lucio_, puoi farlo, anzi ti ho fornito il link
<lucio_> http://s29.postimg.org/4k2cb4def/Schermata_da_2014_06_26_00_17_51.png
<cristian_c> lucio_, Editor di configurazione
<lucio_> non so cosa voglia dire
<cristian_c> lucio_, il pulsante nella schermata
<lucio_> devo copiare tutto quello che c'è?
<cristian_c> lucio_, no, devi cliccarlo
<lucio_> fatto
<cristian_c> lucio_, nella nuova schermata, cerca 'unity' e poi 'ui.use_unity_menubar'
<lucio_> ui.use_unity_menubar;true ho trovato questo
<cristian_c> lucio_, imposta a false
<cristian_c> e hai fatto
<cristian_c> e salva tutto
<lucio_> ho messo FALSE
<lucio_> come si fa a salvare?
<lucio_> fatto apposto
<cristian_c> lucio_, se ci sono pulsante per applicare o chiudere le finestre, usali
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lucio_, non so se serve il riavvio
<lucio_> Grazie mille per la cortesia e la pazienza infinita
<cristian_c> lucio_, questo dovrebbe avere soltanto effetto su thunderbird
<lucio_> ok, domani smanetto un pochino lavorando e vediamo come va
<lucio_> :)
<cristian_c> lucio_, non smanettare eccessivamente
<lucio_> io di mail ne mando al giorno una valanga
<lucio_> ora vado che ho sonno, grazie mille ancora
<lucio_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-26
<bobb> salve a tutti.
<bobb> cristian_c oggi non sono riuscito a di fornirti il log perchè non so come entrare in ubuntu che non si avvia. 14.04 64bit - Acer 6Gb + Nvidia 4Gb
<bobb> sono fermo a questa schermata: Menu di ripristino 1) resume, 2) clean, 3) dpkg, 4) failsafeX, 5) fsck, 6) grub, 7) network, 8) root, 9) system summary
<bobb> e qui sono fermo, non so cosa fare
<bobb> qui da me è notte inoltrata, spero di leggere le tue indicazioni domani
<bobb> adesso accedo da w7
<bobb> grazie
<glpiana> ola
<giampaolo_> chiedo aiuto per una installazione compatibile con acer aspire 1710
<glpiana> giampaolo_, esponi il problema
<giampaolo_> ho provato ad installare ubunto sul mio acer 1710 ma pare che non lo supporti
<giampaolo_> è forse più compatibile xubuntu??
<glpiana> giampaolo_, che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc e che intendi per "pare che non lo supporti"?
<giampaolo_> ora te le elenco
<giampaolo_> http://alatest.it/recensioni/portatili/acer-aspire-1710-series/po3-36032150,30/#details
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> giampaolo_, io sto aspettando una tua risposta
<giampaolo_> vedi qui: http://alatest.it/recensioni/portatili/acer-aspire-1710-series/po3-36032150,30/#details
<glpiana> giampaolo_, lì vedo i dettagli del tuo pc e lo hai già postato prima
<glpiana> io ti ho chiesto che intendi per "pare che non lo supporti"
<giampaolo_> ha 2 gb di ram, scheda video Intel Extreme Graphics 2/NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5600
<giampaolo_> Processore Frequenza di clock:2.8GHz/3.4GHz
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> giampaolo_, non ci capiamo vedo
<giampaolo_> Risoluzione max:1280 x 1024 Supporto colore:24 bit (16,7 milioni di colori)
<giampaolo_> cosa ti serve?
<glpiana> giampaolo_, te lo scrivo ancora una volta poi ci rinuncio: cosa intendi quando scrivi: "ho provato ad installare ubunto sul mio acer 1710 ma pare che non lo supporti"?
<andynox> salve...chi mi puo aiutare.....
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giampaolo_> non si installa  e il monitor fa strani effetti
<cristian_c> giampaolo_, hai provato in live?
<andynox> ho scaricato la versione 12.04.04.....ma non riesco a far partire l'installazione.....ho un thoshiba centrino duo 64 bit bios phonix
<andynox> windows 7 pro
<giampaolo_> forse ubuntu non è adatto ora provo xubuntu
<cristian_c> andynox, pc vecio della nonna?
<cristian_c> giampaolo_, ripeto, hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> anche con xubuntu
<andynox> 5 anni
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> andynox, stessa domanda per te, hai provato in live?
<andynox> ...guidami perchènon sone esperto live ??
<rick_> buongiorno a tutti, cerco programma che mi permetta di scaricare canzoni da youtube in mp3, ho provato youtube to mp3 da terminale ma non mi va
<cristian_c> andynox, in cosa?
<cristian_c> rick_, non è legale scaricare canzoni da youtube
<cristian_c> !warez
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<rick_> ho capito ok grazie lo stesso
<jester-> rick_: estensione firefox download helper
<andynox> live ....dove lo trovo ....non conosco ubunto ma mi hanno detto che è ok..e lo volevo mettere su questo pc
<cristian_c> andynox, prima di installare , meglio provare
<djzoidberg> Ciao a tutti
<andynox> ok...ho scaricato il file iso.....dove lo devo mettere ? cd ..dvd ?
<cybernova> !ciao | djzoidberg
<ubot-it> djzoidberg: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> !installazione | andynox
<ubot-it> andynox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !iso | andynox
<ubot-it> andynox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<insolitonick> salve
<insolitonick> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | insolitonick
<ubot-it> insolitonick: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<insolitonick> nessuno a parte i bot?
<cristian_c> lol
<insolitonick> crist , ho un netpc asus 1005ha che non riconosce unità esterna
<jester-> insolitonick: cioè?
<insolitonick> per far partire lubuntu in stand alone, devo masterizzare l'immagine iso?
<cristian_c> insolitonick, ok, collegalo e digita in un terminale
<jester-> oggi piove
<insolitonick> il mio eepc ha l'hdd formattato in ntfs
<insolitonick> do il boot da cdrom ( usb ovviamente )
<insolitonick> ma continua a dirmi so non trovato
<insolitonick> S.O.
<jester-> insolitonick: usb fatta a casso
<insolitonick> ho  provato anche da pendrive e da ethernet..
<cristian_c> insolitonick, che pc è?
<jester-> !usbwin | insolitonick
<ubot-it> insolitonick: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> <insolitonick> crist , ho un netpc asus 1005ha che non riconosce unità esterna
<insolitonick> ok adesso provo col primo link ( dato che la iso di lubuntu ce l'ho già )
<jester-> insolitonick: e lo devi predisporre per fare boot da usb
<insolitonick> cavolo! ho un mac! vedo se è compatibile..
<jester-> !md5sum | insolitonick
<ubot-it> insolitonick: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<insolitonick> ok provo con quest'ultimo
<cristian_c> insolitonick, non ho capito, asus o mac?
<jester-> cristian_c: eeepc
<insolitonick> chiedo venia
<insolitonick> adesso sto usando un mac
<insolitonick> il problema di install lubuntu è su un asus eepc 1005ha
<insolitonick> ora controllo le impronte..
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> insolitonick, 12.04 o 14.04?
<insolitonick> 14.04
<insolitonick> in realtà mi fa il cecksum su crc32..
<cristian_c> insolitonick, hai seguito guida wiki attentamente?
<insolitonick> si, non mi fa scegliere..mi fa checksum CRC32 dell'immagine..e mi da valori totalmente diversi rispetto alla guida del link
<insolitonick> md5 non esiste..
<insolitonick> almeno sul mio maveriks
<jester-> insolitonick: fallo da terminale che esiste
<insolitonick> cmq il prroblema sta alla base del netpc....ho provato ad inserire un cd di win xp e manco lo considera..
<jester-> !md5sum | insolitonick
<ubot-it> insolitonick: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> insolitonick: fai da xp
<jester-> anche la usb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<insolitonick> raga non ci siamo
<insolitonick> ho usato da windows8 ( adesso non l'ho con me ) anche win iso
<jester-> insolitonick: su eeepc hai xp o no
<insolitonick> no
<insolitonick> ho tabula rasa dell'hdd in ntfs
<insolitonick> c'era win7 starter ma ho piallato
<jester-> insolitonick: dove hai fatto la usb
<insolitonick> ?
<jester-> insolitonick: ? cosa
<jester-> hai creato la usb o no
<insolitonick> scusa ma sono un pò ignorantello..che vuol dire dove ho fatto la usb?
<insolitonick> sì
<jester-> insolitonick: madu
<insolitonick> ho crato usb bootable con win iso dell'immagine iso di lubuntu 14.04
<jester-> insolitonick: e su  quale sistema hai creato al usb e come
<insolitonick> ma il netpc mi dice che non trova un kaiser
<jester-> va bè
<insolitonick> ho creato la usb da win 8
<insolitonick> con winiso
<insolitonick> un software
<jester-> insolitonick: usando cosa
<insolitonick> che masterizza le iso su pendrive rendendole bootable
<jester-> insolitonick: le guide vanno lette e seguite
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> e due
<jester-> winiso centra una sega con ubuntu
<cristian_c> insolitonick, hai win sul mac?
<insolitonick> hihihihiihi  non ho windows disponibile adesso!!! Solo mac...
<insolitonick> no
<insolitonick> l'ho tolto
<jester-> cristian_c: mi sa della solota compaglia telchì el telun, oggi piove e cazzeggiano
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> Download per Mac OS X
<jester-> insolitonick: certo che sei svelto a brasare fli os
<cristian_c> c'è anche download per mac
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> insolitonick, unetbootin
<jester-> brasato winz7 brasato winz8, chissa come è preoccupato osx
<insolitonick> unebootin l'ho usato sul mac ed ho creato la usb con l'iso di lubuntu, stessa cosa, il netpc me lo sputa addosso
<jester-> cristian_c: che sia il nostro amico col nick a tema?
<insolitonick> porc pupazza! avrei voluto semplicemente installare lubuntu sul netpc..
<cristian_c> boh
<insolitonick> raga, è la prima volta che uso sto forum
<insolitonick> non scambiatemi per nessun altro
<insolitonick> tra l'altro non mi va di far perdere tempo a nessuno
<insolitonick> è che sto str..zo di net pc non mi riconosce nessun boot da cdrom
<insolitonick> nonostante abbia settato il bios correttamente
<insolitonick> credevo fosse sempice
<insolitonick> unetbootin apparentemente ha svolto il suo lavoro egregiamente..
<insolitonick> ma il netpc mi dice "nessun sistema operativo trovato, reinserire etc bla bla "
<insolitonick> ora gli do una martellata
<insolitonick> l'unica cosa che non ho provato..è far scaricare l'iso di lubuntu a unetbootin..
<insolitonick> posso provare questa strada....anche se mi sembra inutile
<insolitonick> grazie per l'aiuto
<insolitonick> b proseguimento
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> ExPBoy: citu
<ExPBoy> muto sto
<cristian_c> lol
<insolitonick> certo che per essere superespertoni mi sembrate un pò rincoglioniti :)
<glpiana> insolitonick, ti pare il caso?
<jester-> hihihi
<insolitonick> si
<insolitonick> scrivo tre volte le stesse cose!
<insolitonick> :D
<jester-> glpiana: lasaperd
<jester-> glpiana: quando è stufo di farsi le seghe mentali se ne va
<insolitonick> gia stufo
<ross> salve, ad ogni riavvio del pc (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS) mi compare questo codice errore "irreversibile" ttf-mscorefonts-installer, cosa devo fare?
<insolitonick> ciaooo
<glpiana> jester-, è il solito trollone?
<jester-> oggià
<glpiana> ross, apri un terminale
<glpiana> ross, scrivi: sudo dpkg --onfigure -a
<glpiana> !paste | ross
<ubot-it> ross: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra_dolcino> ciao, problema: no bootable device, non si avvia portatile, non ho fatto alcuna modifica al sistema, non è possibile acedere nemmeno al bios, schermata blu con la scritta no bootable device, se schiacio invio un'altra schermata blu dove dovresti scegliere la device, ma elenco è vuoto
<ross> scusa, devo scrivere : sudo dpkg --onfigure -a
<fra_dolcino> ho provato ad usare una live di fedora, ma non la fa partire
<glpiana> ross, sorry, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fra_dolcino> posso riportare output terminale della live se necessario
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, desktop o portatile?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, prova con live di *buntu
<fra_dolcino> glpiana, portatile acer, nuovo, co su xubuntu 14.04
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ok, creo la chiavetta
<ross> glpiana_ ho fatto provo a riavviare e vedo se è cambiato qualcosa
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, stacca la corrente, togli la batteria, aspetta due minuti almeno, poi reinserisci la batteria ed eventualmente l'alimentazione e riaccendilo
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, vedi se a questo punto riesci a entrare nel bios
<glpiana> ross, io avrei voluto vedere l'output
<glpiana> se ne ha dato
<ross> dopo che ho scrito su terminale ho inserito pass e non è successo nulla
<vitamina> cerco aiuto: non riesco ad accedere al menu che dovrebbe apparire dopo aver premuto recovery mode
<glpiana> vitamina, appaiono delle scritte?
<glpiana> ross, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<vitamina> no
<glpiana> vitamina, quindi dopo il menu di grub non vedi assolutamente nulla?
<vitamina> sto cercando di risolvere il problema   unlocking the disk enter passphrase
<glpiana> vitamina, hai criptato il disco?
<vitamina> il menu grub lo vedo
<ross>  glpiana adesso sta facendo la configurazione in corso, è comparsa schermata viola, c'è tasto <ok> ma non riesco a premerlo
<glpiana> ross, premi il tasto TAB
<ross> grazie
<ross> glpiana dove trovo output da incollare?
<glpiana> vitamina, non in privato per cortesia
<cybernova> vitamina, se hai cifrato il disco con luks e non ti ricordi la passphrase non puoi fare molto
<glpiana> ross, nel terminale
<ross> copio tutta la schermata?
<glpiana> ross, sì, su pastebin
<ross> ok
<vitamina_> eccomi
<cybernova> vitamina_, v
<vitamina_> tutte le chiude che ho letto cercano di farmi avviare Ubuntu in root single mode
<vitamina_> guide*
<cybernova> vitamina_, se hai cifrato il disco con luks e non ti ricordi la passphrase non puoi fare molto
<cybernova> ti tocca reinstallare da capo, non c'è guida che tenga
<ross> glpiana, ho fatto, spero di aver fatto tutto giusto
<vitamina_> la passphrase la so. ma non la convalida
<vitamina_> cmq sia
<vitamina_> non mi riconosce nemmeno la usb live
<vitamina_> eppure sembra che la legga come device iniziale
<cybernova> vitamina_, non esiste che la passphrase non te la convalida anche se è giusta, la usb live non centra nulla con sto problema
<cybernova> vitamina_, il device dal quale fare boot è impostato nel bios
<glpiana> ross, serve che tu incolli qui il  collegamento alla pagina di pastebin
<vitamina_> con la usb live intendo per la reistallazione. Sto controllando di entrare nel Bios ma qualsiasi combinazione mi riporta al menu Grub. Dalla schermata iniziale del pc però noto che Device 0 è la usbkey
<ross> glpiana, ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704999/
<glpiana> ross, dovrebbe essere a posto. riavvia e vedi se ti da ancora l'errore
<ross> glpiana, ok grazie mille, riavvio e vediamo che succede. A dopo
<glpiana> vitamina_, non devi usare combinazioni di tasti per entrare nel bios. un tasto devi premere ed è quello che appare a schermo
<jester-> vitamina_: e leggere il man del pc aiuta
<vitamina_> purtroppo non è il mio pc. Sono entrato spesso nel bios infatti sembra strano che con questo pc non funziona. Adesso sto facendo un memtest della ram. Ho letto che Ubunto non permette l'avvio se la ram è rotta
<fra_dolcino> glpiana, sto scaricando la live, intanto ci stavo pensando cosa poteva essere successo, non uso da solo questo pc. ieri l'altra persona a usato gparted per formattare una chiavetta, temo che nel menù a tendina non abbia selezionato il disco giusto ;(
<cristian_c> vitamina_, se il disco è cifrato non ha senso provare a reinstallare sul disco
<cristian_c> vitamina_, perché non ci puoi accedere
<cristian_c> sennò troppo facile aggirare un disco cifrato, non trovi?
<cristian_c> :P
<vitamina_> capito :) ,   unlocking the disk enter passphrase significa che il disco è cifrato, giusto?
<cristian_c> vitamina_, non sai se l'hai cifrato?
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, beh, non fargli più mettere mano al pc :)
<glpiana> cristian_c, non è suo il pc :)
<fra_dolcino> glpiana, no, se dovesse confermarsi vera l'ipotesi
<jester-> cristian_c: se non è suo non sa la pass e sta cercando di forzare roba altrui
<fra_dolcino> glpiana, il fatto è che mi sembr ai aver speto e riavviato il pc dopo quel fatto, quindi avrei dovuto accorgermene prima di stamattina, cmq tra 5 minuti pigio la chiavetta
<jester-> cristian_c: che linux oltre a cambiare le nonne da 80 con 2 da 40 sminchi pure le pass?
<vitamina_> cristian_c_ no, non sto cercando di forzare niente
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<vitamina_> il fatto è che durante un aggiornamento di Ubuntu è successo tutto questo
<jester-> ma va va
<jester-> però è nuova che ubuntu aggironando si cifri da sola le partizioni
<vitamina_> vabbeh gomblotti a parte, come faccio a sapere se il disco è cifrato?
<cristian_c> vitamina_, la storia che racconti non sta in piedi logicamente
<cristian_c> quindi, meglio che spieghi attentamente, se pensi di sì
<jester-> eh raccontarle grossi si va in contraddizione
<glpiana> vitamina_, allora, ricapitoliamo, all'avvio ti dice: unlocking the disk enter passphrase. tu sai la passphrase ma non l'accetta e ora vuoi capire se il disco è cifrato. piove troppo per uscire a fare due passi e ti intrattieni qui?
<vitamina_> ok ricapitoliamo sennò perdiamo tempo tutti
<vitamina_> il pc è di mio fratello, ha notato che mentre faceva una pulizia con un programmino che si chiama ( bitpulish credo ) una sorta di ccleaner per Ubuntu. lo ha interrotto perchè il pc andava lento e doveva lavorarci
<vitamina_> dopo l'inturruzione il pc continuava ad andare molto lento e ha riavviato
<vitamina_> dopo il riavvio come al solito viene richiesta la prima pass per il sistema operativo
<vitamina_> che dopo averla inserita non viene riconosciuta
<vitamina_> dove c'è il logo di Ubuntu in sostanza
<jester-> !ripristino | vitamina_
<ubot-it> vitamina_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> e fai alla svelta
<vitamina_> eh infatti
<vitamina_> ho letto tutte quelle guide
<fra_dolcino> è la giornata dei casi disperati
<vitamina_> mi dispiace ragazzi :)
<vitamina_> adesso vi spiego
<fra_dolcino> glpiana, in effetti xubuntu me lo fa partire dalla live
<jester-> fra_dolcino: eh hanno preso il biglietto come alla mutua
<jester-> vitamina_: fai il ripristino
<vitamina_> andando nel grub scelgo la modalità di rispristino
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ci sono anch'io in mezzo eh...:)
<fra_dolcino> ho dei problemi con la tecologia
<jester-> vitamina_: ma se è cifrata non aggiri comunwue
<jester-> comunque
<vitamina_> ma non mi appare nessun menu che dice la guida, con le voci tipo root ecc...
<vitamina_> riguardo il ripristino sto cercando di fare andare la Usbkey
<vitamina_> cmq vi ringrazio per il vostro tempo..
<cristian_c> vitamina_, se non hai cifrato, risolvi come ti è stato detto, se è stato cifrato solo chi l'ha cifrato può accederci (conoscendo la password)
<jester-> e non c'è ripristino che tenga
<cristian_c> eh
<vitamina_> ok quindi spezzo in due l'hd in sostanza
<vitamina_> anche se mi sembra strano che abbia cifrato il disco senza accorgesene
<jester-> lol
<vitamina_> wow, il bios mi mostra due device Usb. Una va direttamente a caricare la partizione HD e l'altra va in una schermata nera senza poter digitare neinte
<vitamina_> assurdo
<vitamina_> vabbeh grazie cmq
<cybernova> vitamina_, dici di conoscere la passphrase ma non sai se è cifrato, non c'è niente di logico in tutto questo
<cybernova> quindi dici un sacco di balle
<vitamina_> forse allora sono io che non capisco
<vitamina_> ma passphrase non è la pass che metti quando c'è il logo di Ubuntu?
<jester-> cybernova: siamo una specie di telefona azzurro oggi
<vitamina_> mi dispiace farvi perdere tempo
<vitamina_> se volete possiamo chiuderla qui
<fra_dolcino> tocca me?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: presenta il numero va
<vitamina_> non sono esperto di Ubuntu quindi capisco che probabilmente sto dicendo fesserie, però vi pregherei di non prendere in giro. sto solo cercando di risolvere il problema
<jester-> fra_dolcino: dica
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ecco qua, dicevo che non boota, non riconosce nessun disco, diceva "no bootable device"
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ho messo la live di xubuntu e la fa partire
<fra_dolcino> ora ti posto la situazione dischi di gparted
<jester-> fra_dolcino: non boota il sistema o la usb
<fra_dolcino> jester-, non boota il sistema, live da usb per fortuna sì
<fradolcino2> jester-, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_06262014_-_10_09_55_AM-B1CJtoTY.png
<fradolcino2> sono sempre io eh
<jester-> fra_dolcino: fa vedere schermata i gparted
<jester-> fradolcino2: hai la home separata in sda4?
<jester-> fradolcino2: e vedendo la sda1 fat32 suppongo anche uefi
<fra_dolcino> sì, avevo fatto la home separata durante l'installazione
<jester-> fra_dolcino: secondo me si è sminchiato  grub
<jester-> !uefi | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> fra_dolcino: segui in fondo recupero boot loader
<jester-> fra_dolcino: se il sistema è danneggiato fai il ripristino
<fra_dolcino> jester-, quindi primo tentativo ripristino bootloader, seguendo il paragrafo dedicato, se non funge ripristino sistema
<jester-> fra_dolcino: yesss
<fra_dolcino> jester-, non importa se io non ho dual boot, fa lo stesso il suo lavoro di riprazione boot loader?
<cybernova> fra_dolcino, si
<fra_dolcino> cybernova, in precedenza avevo disabilitato uefi non avendo dual-boot, dopo il ripristino di boot loader, è consigliabile farlo di nuovo?
<fra_dolcino> cybernova, ho detto una stronzata, ho disattivato secure-boot non uefi
<cybernova> fra_dolcino, puoi lasciarlo ancora disabilitato
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> Avrei un problema che mi affligge da un po'. Con ubuntu 13.04 non riesco a modificare il file /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf per inserire la linea "disable=socket" e quindi abilitare il riconoscimento di casse a2dp.  Ho provato con sudo gedit + file ma non funziona. Qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti? Grazie per l'attenzione
<glpiana> Arkyos, in che senso non funziona sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf ?
<Guest80810> ciao, ho notato che nel portachiavi ci sono delle mie password, si possono cancellare?
<cybernova> Arkyos1, <glpiana> Arkyos, in che senso non funziona sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf ?
<krabador> Guest80810, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<Arkyos1> cybernova: non dovrebbe aprirsi il file?
<fra_dolcino> problema: non si avvia il sistema, messaggio "no bootable device", non è possibile accedere al bios. Ho fatto partire boot-repair-disk da live cercando di seguire quest guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<fra_dolcino> non è possibile selezionare partizione efi da separate/boot partition, tuttavia la partizioe ci sarebbe andando a vedere con gparted
<fra_dolcino> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_06262014_-_10_09_55_AM-B1CJtoTY.png questa situazione dischi
<fra_dolcino> se invece scelgo la procedura recommended per la riparazione standard, mi dice GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition ecc.
<vins790> salve ragazzi ho un problema: voglio reinstallare un attimo windows xp su linux (non ho la partizione ma solo xubuntu) solo che non ci riesco mi aiutate sto impazzendo! :S
<vins790> niente?
<krabador> vins790, chiedi in #windows
<fra_dolcino> temo di aver formattato bios
<krabador> fra_dolcino, se l'avessi veramente fatto , non partirebbe il pc
<fra_dolcino> krabador, non partirebbe la live dici
<krabador> se avessi "formattato bios" non partirebbe proprio la macchina
<fra_dolcino> krabador, sto provando ad usare linux-boot-repair
<krabador> fra_dolcino, qual è il problema, scusa?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, pc non parte, no bootable device
<krabador> fra_dolcino, e come partiva, quando partiva?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, con usb live per fortuna funziona, stavo cercando di riparare boot-loader seguendo la guida di ubuntu
<krabador> fra_dolcino, mi vuoi spiegare la situazione prima del problema?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok
<fra_dolcino> problema: non si avvia il sistema, messaggio "no bootable device", non è possibile accedere al bios. Ho fatto partire boot-repair-disk da live cercando di seguire quest guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<fra_dolcino> il problema può essere dovuto ad un improprio uso di gparted, questo è l'unico sospetto che ho
<krabador> fra_dolcino, si, ma com'era la situazione prima del problema?
<krabador> non ti piace questa domanda?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, prima del problema era tutto funzionante, quali informazioni ti servono in specifico
<krabador> fra_dolcino, che c'era prima dentro al pc (sistemi operativi) , e che cosa hai fatto prima di avere il problema
<fra_dolcino> sto usando un laptop nuovo, acer1570g, s.o. xubuntu 14.04, personalmente non ho fatto alcun intervento sul sistema, ho chiesto all'altra persona che lo usa e ha creato una live usb con gparted, sospetto che possa aver selezionato disco sbagliato nel menù a tendina
<krabador> fra_dolcino, stai cercando di riparare un pc non tuo?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, è mio, lo usa anche la mia compagna
<krabador> "sospetto che possa aver selezionato disco sbagliato nel menù a tendina" per fare quale operazione?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, per creare una live-usb con gparted
<krabador> che cosa è stato usato "per creare una live-usb con gparted" ?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, una chiavetta usb da 2 gb e appunto gparted
<fra_dolcino> la stessa chiavetta la sto usando ora, dopo averci installato sopra boot-repair, sul pc interessato
<krabador> fra_dolcino, con tutto il rispetto , ma che significa " krabador, una chiavetta usb da 2 gb e appunto gparted" ?
<krabador> gparted non crea pendrive usb
<aiuto> c'è qualcuno che riesce a darmi una mano?
<krabador> aiuto, senza una domanda chiara, è un po' difficile
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ha installato sulla chiavetta una live di fedora
<aiuto> ho bisogno di aiuto per un vps..
<fra_dolcino> formattando precedentemente la chiavetta
<aiuto> e volevo riuscire a lavorarci su con un interfaccia grafica
<aiuto> come faccio?
<krabador> aiuto, ci sono vps con già dentro ubuntu
<aiuto> gratuiti?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, questa live di fedora è stata lanciata
<krabador> ?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, susu, che piano piano il puzzle si sta componendo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, si, ma su un altro pc, non quello attulmente danneggiato
<fra_dolcino> krabador, :)
<krabador> fra_dolcino, se la live è stata lanciata con successo sull'altro pc, il programma usato per crearla ha fatto il suo lavoro
<boring> salve , esiste un modo per poter vedere i canali satellitari  tramite vlc ?
<krabador> boring, scusami , questo è il canale per il supporto al sistema operativo ubuntu, altri argomenti, come la televisione, in streaming o no, qui sono offtopic
<krabador> poi andare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<boring> kabrador , perdonami , difatti non pensavo fosse la giusta web chat
<benzi> buongiorno, ho un vecchio portatile che voorei usare solo per vedere flm e video in streaming. ho installato xubuntu e vlc ma anche così si affatica molto, posso ridurre "all'osso" il sistema in modo da concentrare tutte le ahimè poche risorse sul player? grazie mille
<krabador> boring, lubuntu
<krabador> puoi installare quello
<krabador> che è la piu' leggera delle ubuntu
<Arkyos1> nessuno saprebbe risolvere il mio problema?
<krabador> Arkyos1, che sarebbe ?
<benzi> krabador, se dicevi a me grazie ma l'ho provato e non so come mai ma il compu era paradossalmente ancora più lento!
<krabador> benzi, xubuntu che versione, e lubuntu che versione?
<Arkyos1> In pratica, ho acquistato delle casse bluetooth ma tramite ubuntu 13.04 risultano accoppiate per un secondo e quindi si disconnettono. Ho provato allora a modificare il file audio.conf tramite sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf per aggiungere "Disable=Socket" ma non si apre affatto il file, e naturalmente non è modificabile non da root. So che potrebbe essere dannoso mettere mano a quel file così, su due piedi, ma non ho molte alternative
<benzi> krabador, entrambi 10.04
<krabador> 10.04 ?
<krabador> roba nuova
<krabador> benzi, elenca, con precisione, le caratteristiche del pc
<benzi> eh cercavo di restare vicina all'età del po
<ross> glpiana_ tutto ok al riavvio di Ubuntu, il messaggio di errore è sparito. grazie mille ancora!
<benzi> krabador, memory 433,9 MiB processor Mobile Intel(R) pentium4 CPU 2.20 GHz ed è un asus A4000
<benzi> Available disk space 32,8 GiB
<fra_dolcino> krabador, qualche suggerimento allora, sull'utilizzo di boot-repair o altro?
<benzi> buona giornata a tutti
<djzoidberg> ri ciao a tutti
<djzoidberg> sto cercando una guida in italiano
<jester-> de che
<djzoidberg> per creare un server di posta per un mio dominio. la parte dns e network, da buon network engineer è ok
<djzoidberg> ma tra postfix dovecot e qualche attacco di troppo all'smtp server sono andato nel pallone
<AiutoVPS> ciao a tutti
<AiutoVPS> chi mi può dare una mano con un VPS
<AiutoVPS> devo installare ubuntu per avere un'interfaccia grafica
<fra_dolcino> non mi parte più boot-loader, all'avvio dice "no bootable" device, ho fatto partire la live di linux-boot-repair per cercare di risolvere il problema seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<fra_dolcino> non mi parte più boot-loader, all'avvio dice "no bootable" device, ho fatto partire la live di linux-boot-repair per cercare di risolvere il problema seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<fra_dolcino> purtroppo non riesco a selezionare uefi partition, come suggerisce la guida
<fra_dolcino> questo è il log file di boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/7705609/
<ross> ciao a tutti, quali codec devo installare per poter vedere dei film in streaming?
<ross> ho ubuntu 14.04
<robyw68> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<felipe__> ciao qualcuno può darmi aiuto
<felipe__> voglio installare ubuntu su notebook asus f550 ma giò dalla live ho problemi perchè non vede ne il mouse ne il touchpad
<das__> sera a tutti
<djzoidberg> Ciao, sto cercando una guida in italiano per creare un server di posta per un mio dominio. La parte dns e network, da buon network engineer è tutta ok ma tra postfix, dovecot, etc e qualche attacco subito di troppo verso l'smtp server sono andato nel pallone. Help?
<St3n0> Ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se è possibile e nel caso come...dopo aver montato un immagine.vdi come posso fare per aprire una shell di quel sistema?? Cioè far avviare il sistema come se fosse su unamacchina virtuale?? Grazie (:
<sniperwolf> ciao a tutti ragazzuoli...
<sniperwolf> sto cercando di far riconoscere un interfaccia elm 327 via usb a un programmino chiamato forscan installato tramite wine..
<sniperwolf> il programma funziona perfettamente e l'interfaccia, una volta collegata tramite usb, da terminale tramite lsusb viene rilevata da ubuntu,,,
<sniperwolf> ora il problema sta nel farla riconoscere dal forscan tramite wine...sul sito forscan viene spiegata la procedura ma, ahimè, il mio inglese è da rottamare...inoltre nn vorrei far cavolate....
<sniperwolf> ora linko la pag web...se qualche buon'anima potrebbe darmi na mano ne sarei grato.. :)
<sniperwolf> http://forscan.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6
<ViCe95> sniperwolf:usb o bt=
<ViCe95> ?
<sniperwolf> usn ViCe95
<sniperwolf> usb
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: prova ad aprire il file di wine
<sniperwolf> ~/.wine/system.reg questo dici?
<sniperwolf> ViCe95: ~/.wine/system.reg questo dici?
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: si
<sniperwolf> ViCe95:  e devo aggiungere quelle righe della porta com?
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: si,solo [Hardware\\Devicemap\\Serialcomm] 1015709345
<ViCe95> "Serial0"="COM1"
<sniperwolf> ok. aggiunta ViCe95
<sniperwolf> devo riavviare il pc?
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: non penso, prova prima se non funziona reboot
<sniperwolf> no...non me lo vede ancora
<sniperwolf> provo a riavviare
<sniperwolf> niente da fare ViCe95
<sniperwolf> non me lo rileva
<sniperwolf> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: non puoi provare un software diverso? come open odb?
<sniperwolf> si trova sul software center?
<sniperwolf> anche se comunque mi servirebbe proprio forscan....
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: ho trovato un'altra guida,seguimi
<sniperwolf> ok ViCe95
<akis24> sera
<sniperwolf> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao sniperwolf
<ViCe95> akis24: salve
<akis24> ciao ViCe95
<sniperwolf> ciau krabador  :)
<krabador> vice che dice, boh. vice che dice woooooooh
<sniperwolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706661/
<sniperwolf> cmq lo rileva ViCe95
<krabador> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugJxJWtgAZY
<krabador> qual'è il problema
<sniperwolf> sto cercando di far riconoscere a forscan (programma per diagnostica obd auto installato con wine) un interfaccia obd appena arrivata dalla china
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: prova questa guida: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28673
<sniperwolf> vic
<sniperwolf> uhm....ho sempre il mio inglese sgangherato che non aiuta :-P
<sniperwolf> cmq provo sperando di non far cazzate..
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: arriva fino al punto 2
<ViCe95> dopo potrebbe esserci un problema
<sniperwolf> ok vice... arrivato
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: sei nel gruppo dialout?
<sniperwolf> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 0 giu 26 18:10 /dev/ttyUSB0
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: per sicurezza aggiungiti così : adduser iltuoutente dialout
<sniperwolf> adduser: Solo l'utente root può aggiungere un utente o un gruppo al sistema.
<sniperwolf> dovevo metter sudo immagino..
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: esatto
<sniperwolf> ok aggiunto utente
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: al punto 3 dice di fare logout per sicurezza riavvia
<sniperwolf> quindi ora riavvio?
<ViCe95> riavvia
<sniperwolf> ok torno subito
<sniperwolf> rieccomi ViCe95
<sniperwolf> ora che fo?
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: punto 4
<sniperwolf> mi rilinkeresti la guida che l'ho persa?
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: prova questa guida: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28673
<sniperwolf> ma nn è che x caso è la stessa roba che ho fatto prima registro di wine?
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: no devi prima fare ln ecc...
<sniperwolf> ok
<sniperwolf> fatto
<sniperwolf> avvio forscan cosi provo
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: ok
<sniperwolf> yessss lo vedeee :)
<sniperwolf> grassie mille ViCe95  :)
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: grazie a te , ho imparato una cosa nuova , sei un meccanico/elettrauto?
<sniperwolf> no ViCe95 .... diciamo che purtroppo avendo un auto con filtro antiparticolato e facendo brevi tragitti, tutti i mesi mi tocca spender 20€ dal meccanico per farmi fare la pulitura forzata del dpf... ergo mi son informato su internet e acquistanto questo coso e con forscan dovrei farmela da solo.,:)
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: anche io vorrei acquistare quello per le fiat, giusto per dare una controllata e cercare di risparmiare qualcosa
<cybernova> !chat4
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat4'
<cybernova> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobb> salve a tutti! Ecco il mio problema: Ubuntu 14.04 64bit all'accensione o reboot del computer (Aspire 6Gb + Nvidia 4Gb) si ferma alla scchermata di avvio con la scritta ubuntu nel mezzo e i pallini rossi tutti accesi sotto la scritta. Dopodichèsi sente il suono dell'inserimento password ma non si vede la relativa schermata in cui inserirla. La digito alla cieca, ma anche così la schermata è bloccata. Qualcuno mi aiuta per favore?
<sniperwolf> ViCe95:  appena provato
<sniperwolf> funziona alla grande!!! :)
<sniperwolf> i 10,25€ spesi meglio nella mia carriera motoristica :)
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: prima o poi proverò anch'io,grazie
<ViCe95> bobb: che ubuntu?
<bobb> ViCe95 Ubuntu 14.04 64bit all'ac
<sniperwolf> ViCe95:  se cerchi l'interfaccia specifica per fiat nn so...quella che ho acquistato io è universale...se vuoi posso darti il link su ebay
<krabador> sniperwolf, adesso basta, per favore
<sniperwolf> scusa krabador ... nn è il luogo..hai ragione..
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: stiamo dando fastidio sul canale ci risentiamo
<ViCe95> bobb: che significa all'ac?
<bobb> ho coppiato incollato da sopra: avevo gia' scritto di che ubuntu si tratta
<bobb> e nell'incollaggio è rimasta qualche lettera della riga di sopra
<ViCe95> bobb: ok
<ViCe95> bobb: hai provato a premere qualche tasto come canc(del) esc ecc... dovrebbe comparire una shell
<bobb> no, ho provato a riavviare in modalita ripristino per recuperare il log di avvio, ma non so quale scelta delle varie: Resume, Clean, Dpkg, Failsafex, Fsck, Grub, Network, Root, System-summary.
<krabador> bobb, scusami, questo problema del login da quando ti capita?
<bobb> per inciso non c'e' reazione ad alcun tasto o combinazione di tasti con la schermata bloccata, ma non èproblema di tastiera. Probabilmente video. Questo accade dopo l'aggiornamento automatico del sistema del 24 sera
<bobb> krabador salve
<bobb> krabador accade dopo l'aggiornamento automatico del sistema del 24 sera, due giorni
<krabador> bobb, se premi ctrl alt f1 o f2 cosa succede
<bobb> niente
<bobb> resta bloccato
<krabador> nel punto in cui "ad intuito inserisci la password"
<krabador> cosa succede se premi ctrl alt f1 o f2
<bobb> adesso sono con w7. Riavvio, provo ctrl alt f1 o f2 e ritorno? cosa dici?
<ViCe95> bobb: appena compare la schermata con i pallini premi del
<krabador> dovrebbe comparire il terminale a tutto schermo
<krabador> e sarebbe un certo indizio
<krabador> bobb, riavvia, al grub seleziona un kernel precedente all'ultimo
<krabador> e vedi se avvia correttamente
<bobb> krabador se facendo CTRL ALT f1 o f2 compare il terminale, cosa devo digitare per tentare l'avvio o almeno il recupero del file log?
<bobb> krabador ho gia' provato con il kernel 3.20 che è il piu' vecchio che compare nella lista
<bobb> oltre che anche con l'ultimo che mi pare sia 3.30
<krabador> bobb, no
<krabador> nessuno dei 2 puo' essere tale
<bobb> krabador scusami non ho capito: nessuno dei due kernel è corretto?
<krabador> in ubuntu 14.04 non ci sono quei kernel
<bobb> allora ho un problema strano,perchè comparivano sempre all'avvio anche prima col sistema funzionante
<ViCe95> bobb: hai provato con il canc all'avvio?
<bobb> faccio una schermata del grub e la posto?
<bobb> ViCe95 si ho provato
<ViCe95> non esce una "shell"?
<bobb> krabador mi suggerisci di riavviare adesso uscendo da w7 e tentare di ottenere il terminale con ctrl alt f1 o f2? e seil terminale compare, cosa devo digitare?
<bobb> ViCe95 non c'e' reazione ad alcun tasto o combinazione di tasti con la schermata bloccata
<krabador> bobb, fa una schermata del grub, della voce opzioni avanzate
<bobb> okey, vado e torno con la schermata
<ViCe95> bobb: allora prova così : al prossimo riavvio seleziona il kernel e premi "e" e cancella la parola splash
<krabador> bobb, il kernel piu' vecchio che dovrebbe essere visualizzato è il 3.13.0.24
<bobb> krabador rieccomi. Ho le schermate sul cell, tento di passarle sul quelsito che non ricordo...mi invii il link x favore?
<krabador> !image | bobb
<ubot-it> bobb: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> bobb, se parte il teriminale a tutto schermo, con ctrl alt f1, fa il login, poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobb> krabador ho letto tardi l'ultima tua riga, posto le due immagini http://s30.postimg.org/5irh8n8nl/bobb_1.jpg e http://s30.postimg.org/p4fy4ub2p/bobb_2.jpg
<krabador> bobb, bene, seleziona, nella schermata grub che mi hai mandato 3.13.0-24
<krabador> vedi se carica
<Arkyos> Buonasera. È possibile settare PulseAudio in maniera tale da potere ascoltare musica sia tramite bluetooth che jack?
<bobb> krabador,dopo viste le due immagini,faccio sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade come hai scritto nell'ultima riga, uscendo da w7 oppure ci sono altri dettagli?
<krabador> Arkyos, dovresti poter settare jack in modo da fare tutto
<bobb> krabador scusa ho letto: allora esco,da w7, riavvio come hai detto e torno?
<krabador> bobb, prima prova questa cosa
<Arkyos> jackqtl?
<krabador> bobb, poi vediamo cosa fare
<Arkyos> krabador: qJackCtl?
<bobb> okey allora provo 3.13.0.24 e torno
<krabador> Arkyos, anche con jack audio connection kit
<tonio79> ragazzi/e ho bisogno di una mano
<bobb> krabador rieccomi questa è la schermata dopo sudo apt-get update Anche se c'e' un errore devo dare lo stesso il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<krabador> bobb, che errore da?
<bobb> adesso sono in Ubuntu, cliccando il kernel 3.13.0.24 come hai detto si è avviato :- )
<bobb> krabador https://www.dropbox.com/s/wfcdddseo0u4ry5/Schermata%20da%202014-06-26%2014%3A55%3A42.png
<bobb> scusa eccola la schermata
<tonio79> cèp qualcuno che puo aiutarmi ?
<krabador> tonio79, se non chiedi, non lo saprai mai
<krabador> bobb, per il testo puoi usare pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | bobb
<ubot-it> bobb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Arkyos> krabador: ehm, scusami, mica mi hai risposto? Si era disconnesso...
<bobb> grazie krabador
<tonio79> all accensione ubuntu mi dice proplema a programma di sistema
<krabador> bobb, allora, sempre da terminale , manda software-properties-gtk
<tonio79> e non si apre nemmeno il software center
<krabador> bobb, va nella tab altro software, disabilita tutto quello che è abilitato
<bobb> krabador ecco l'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707118/
<krabador> tonio79, apri terminale, manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> tonio79, e manda un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> bobb, poi torna nella tab "software per ubuntu " ,e , dal menu "scaricare da"
<krabador> seleziona "altro"
<krabador> seleziona italia, ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<krabador> fai scegli server, chiudi correttamente
<krabador> poi da terminale sudo apt-get update
<tonio79> Recuperati 1.957 kB in 1min 20s (24,4 kB/s) W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  4
<krabador> tonio79, un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | tonio79
<ubot-it> tonio79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bobb> krabador sembra che abbia aggiornato molte cose dopo aver deselezionato tutto in Altro Software ma conclude con errrore http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707130/
<krabador> bobb, hai cambiato , come ti ho detto, il server dei repositories?
<bobb> krabador dice Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito  Controllare la propria connessione a Internet. Ma la connessione è ok
<krabador> <krabador> bobb, poi torna nella tab "software per ubuntu " ,e , dal menu "scaricare da"
<krabador> <krabador> seleziona "altro"
<krabador> <krabador> seleziona italia, ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<krabador> <krabador> fai scegli server, chiudi correttamente
<krabador> <krabador> poi da terminale sudo apt-get update
<krabador> bobb, hai fatto questa operazione?
<bobb> krabador no, ho sbagliato non ho cambiato il server adesso rifaccio con attenzione
<krabador> tonio79, il pastebin ?
<tonio79> Recuperati 1.957 kB in 1min 20s (24,4 kB/s) W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  4
<krabador> tonio79, se non lo fai apposta, allora non ci siamo capiti
<krabador> non
<krabador> devi
<krabador> incollare
<krabador> in canale
<krabador> ma
<krabador> mandare
<krabador> un
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | tonio79
<ubot-it> tonio79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tonio79> scusa ma non sono proprio esperto di ubuntu
<tonio79> adesso vedo e la prima volta per me in questra chat
<krabador> tonio79, ok, allora va qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/ incolla tutto il risultato di sudo apt-get update , clicca paste, e incolla qui il link
<bobb> krabador ho fatto come hai detto aggiornando col server garr e non ha dato alcun errore, sembra tutto liscio. Ma per quanto mi sembra, sono in Ubuntu col kernel 3.13.0.24 Devo riavviare col kernel piu' recente o devo fare qualcos'altro?
<krabador> bobb, adesso manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> bobb, manda un pastebin del risultato
<tonio79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707132/plain/
<tonio79> ecco il risultato kabrador
<krabador> tonio79, questo http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair , che hai inserito a mano, non va
<bobb> krabador ho fatto come hai detto, non c'e' stato errore
<krabador> bobb, e non si puo' vedere un pastebin?
<krabador> tonio79, da terminale, software-properties-gtk , va nella schermata "altro" e manda uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | tonio79
<ubot-it> tonio79: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> tonio79, con il tasto stamp , fai lo screenshot, poi va su uno dei siti segnalati , invia l'immagine, e manda qui il link
<tonio79> si ok
<bobb> krabador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707220/
<tonio79> [url=http://postimg.org/image/dbg981gs9/full/][img]http://s28.postimg.org/a4lpoewcd/Schermata_da_2014_06_26_20_26_45.png[/img][/url] [url=http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=italian]hostare immagini[/url]
<tonio79> kabra per tè
<krabador> tonio79, incolla il link del browser
<tonio79> ok scusa http://postimg.org/image/dbg981gs9/c72dd428/
<krabador> tonio79, scusami, la parte piu' importante, praticamente l'hai lasciata fuori
<bobb> krabador alla fine suggerisce di rifare apt-get update un'altra volta. Devo farlo?
<krabador> alza il riquadro, visualizza le linee
<tonio79> quale scusa
<krabador> tonio79, rifa lo screenshot e rimandalo
<krabador> bobb, hai errore alla fine
<bobb> krabador si
<krabador> bobb, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> va, in "scaricare da"
<krabador> seleziona server principale
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> torna in terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tonio79> http://postimg.org/image/d9aupi5uv/d6d3399d/
<pindol_> ciao a tutti
<tonio79> va bene kabra ?
<krabador> tonio79, deseleziona tutto quanto cio' che c'è sotto "indipendente" chiudi correttamente, torna nel terminale
<krabador> tonio79, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> salve pindol_
<pindol_> ho installato ubuntu 14/04 sul mio netbook samsung n40 ma quando voglio aprire un file "dvd" non si apre. se clicco con il tasto destro sulla cartella " video ts " non mi da l'opzione "apri con" ?? ciao krabador
<krabador> pindol_, vlc
<bobb> krabador dopo cambiato il server (Chiudi) ho chiuso anche la finestra grafica successiva in cui chiede di aggiornare e l'ho fatto da terminale come hai detto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707285/
<krabador> pindol_, sudo apt-get install vlc
<pindol_> anzi la cartella video ts si apre mostrandomi tanti pezzettini di video
<krabador> bobb, bene, per il momento tutto è andato a buon fine
<pindol_> krabador, vlc è gia installato
<krabador> bobb, puoi riavviare e vedere se l'ultimo kernel parte
<bobb> krabador nel frattempo s'e' aperta la finestra degli aggiornamenti automatici di Ubuntu. Eseguo o ignoro?
<krabador> ignora
<bobb> ok allora riavvio e ci vediamo fra un attimo
<krabador> pindol_, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> pindol_, poi  Impostazioni di sitema   ----  dettagli ---- dispositivi rimovibili ----- dvd video       selezioni VLC
<krabador> pindol_, riavvii
<krabador> pindol_, poi  Impostazioni di sitema   ----  dettagli ---- dispositivi rimovibili ----- dvd video       selezioni VLC
<krabador> pindol_, riavvii
<pindol_> krabador, avevo gia fatto questa operazione senza risultato
<krabador> pierosg, ti ho mandato diverse linee
<krabador> a quale ti riferisci?
<krabador> pindol_, ti ho mandato diverse linee , a quale ti riferisci?
<pindol_> krabador, il lettore vlc è installato e anche l'operazione ( pindol_, poi  Impostazioni di sitema   ----  dettagli ---- dispositivi rimovibili ----- dvd video       selezioni VLC
<pindol_>  pindol_, riavvii )non ha funzionato
<pierosg> kabrador?
<krabador> pindol_, trascina la cartella video_ts in vlx
<krabador> vlc
<tonio79> kabrta ci sei ?
<krabador> kabrta non so
<tonio79> kabrador
<krabador> krabador sembra mandare linee
<tonio79> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7707445/
<tonio79> i risultati del comando che mi hai detto digitare
<krabador> tonio79, sei ancora pieno di ppa
<krabador> che non credo tu abbia disabilitato
<krabador> ti avevo detto di mandare quei comandi
<krabador> dopo la disabilitazione di tutte le linee
<krabador> nella tab "altro software"
<krabador> di software-properties-gtk
<tonio79> forse me li sono persi puoi dirmeli di nuovo ?ù
<krabador> tonio79, hai mandato questa http://postimg.org/image/d9aupi5uv/
<krabador> ti ho detto di dissabilitare tutte le linee
<krabador> di chiudere correttamente
<tonio79> ah ok mo lo faccio sxcusa
<krabador> e di mandare il comando
<tonio79> va bene cosi ?
<tonio79> http://postimg.org/image/xudyena63/e272d1e6/
<krabador> tonio79, perfetto
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> e manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> da terminale
<tonio79> ok l ho appena fatto
<krabador> manda il pastebin
<tonio79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707525/
<tonio79> eccolo
<krabador> tonio79, solo questo ?
<tonio79> kabra ci sei ?
<krabador> tonio79, allora, software-properties-gtk, nella voce "scaricare da" cosa è selezionato?
<tonio79> aspe adesso  il resto
<krabador> tonio79, non mandare a rate, per favore
<pindol_> krabador, trascinando la cartella in vlc funziona ma non con tutti cmq grazie mille!
<krabador> pindol_, purtroppo non tutti i dvd funzionano correttamente su linux
<krabador> menu e compagnia bella sono codice closed
<tonio79> kabra http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707569/
<krabador> tonio79, allora, manda software-properties-gtk da terminale, e nella voce "scaricare da" seleziona server principale
<bobb> krabador rieccomi
<krabador> bobb, ciao, allora?
<bobb> non ha funzionato il riavvio normale, sono entrato con Ubuntu kernel 3.13.0.24
<bobb> che sto usando ora, regolarmente
<krabador> bobb, allora, per favore, prova esattamente il precedente
<krabador> quello esattamente sotto nella lista
<bobb> ma non compare la finestra dell'aggiornamento automatico che era comparsa prima del riavvio
<krabador> bobb, perchè son stati fatti con apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobb> giusto, grazie! ok faccio la prova e rientro.
<bobb> a fra poco
<krabador> a tra poco
<tonio79> fatto
<krabador> tonio79, chiudi regolarmente, manda da terminale sudo apt-get update
<tonio79> kabra
<krabador> tonio79, e sempre pastebin poi
<krabador> tonio79, inizia a scrivere qualche lettera del nickname dell'utente a cui vuoi rivolgerti
<krabador> premi tab
<krabador> lui autocompleta
<krabador> ok?
<tonio79> fradeve
<gimmi> salve io avrei un problema ho installato kubuntu su un pc che aveva windows xp. ho ripristinato il pc e ho installato kubuntu,lasciando lo stesso windows xp adesso usando kubuntu non riesco a installare niente anche usando i codici con sudo
<gimmi> non riesvco neanche a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<gimmi> non riesco a scaricare adobe
<gimmi> e mi dici file sistem solo di lettura
<krabador> gimmi, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> gimmi, vedi che dice
<gimmi> ok aspetti un attimo che sono con un altro computer
<tonio79> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7707786/
<tonio79> ci sei krabador ?
<krabador> tonio79, ok, sempre software-properties-gtk , "scaricare da " , seleziona italia, seleziona fastbull , chiudi correttamente e sempre sudo apt-get update
<gimmi> mettendo il comando sudo apt-get update mi viene scritto sudo: apt/get: command not found
<gimmi> krabador
<krabador> gimmi, copia ed incolla sudo apt-get update
<krabador> è ovvio che con / non vada
<tonio79> krabador:  mi ripeti per favore che cosa fastbull e dove lo trovo ?
<gimmi> krabador mi da una serie di err e di impossibile
<anikin> buongiorno
<gimmi> krabadorù
<krabador> !pastebin | gimmi
<ubot-it> gimmi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gimmi> scusate sono nuovo cosa devo fare
<tonio79> krabador:
<tonio79> dove fastbull?
<bobb> krabador salve non ha funzionato con l'avvio normale, ho riprovato con quello sotto e anche quello non ha funzionato. Pero' adesso devo andare mi aspettano sono entrato x ringraziarti e spero rimandare a domani
<krabador> bobb, ok
<tonio79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707870/k7
<bobb> krabador grazie per la pazienza, a domani! *clic*
<tonio79> per krabador
<tonio79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707870/
<gimmi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7707882/
<tonio79> krabador:  ci sei ?
<gimmi> per krabador
<krabador> gimmi,  se il pc con ubuntu non è connesso, dubito che potrai fare aggiornamenti
<gimmi> krabador domani sei connesso
<gimmi> comunque anche qualche ora fa avevo provato e mi dava sempre problemi ed ero connesso ad internet
<krabador> tonio79, scusami da terminale, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> tonio79, poi digita ls -la, ed incolla il contenuto su pastebin
<Guest7916> Ciao a tutti.....
<fefo_> chi mi può aiutare ad installare java 5_16
<ALex_______> ciao
<ALex_______> a tutti
<ALex_______> 2 cose al volo
<ALex_______> che cosa vuol dire "smonta " su un hard disk
<ALex_______> e come si fa a formattarlo? in che tipo ?
<ALex_______> grazie
<saltabecca> sera
<Luca179> Ciao a tutti ho un problema, quando cerco di scaricare Ubuntu dal sito, l'iso risulta sempre danneggiata, questo succede anche se cambio programma o pc!
<krabador> Luca179, ram e hd stanno apposto?
<Luca179> Credo di si comunque ho provato su due portatili diversi!
<Luca179> Potrebbe essere l'adsl
<Luca179> mi spiego di recente mi è stata aumentata la velocita a 20Mb
<Luca179> Se ci sono problemi all'adsl può influire? Comunque tutti gli altri file vengono scaricati bene!
<krabador> si, puo' essere la connessione
<Luca179> Cosa posso fare non vorreri dover tornare ai 7mb. P.S. Grazie dell'interessamento!
<krabador> Luca179, se il tempo di risposta è troppo alto, puo' dare problemi
<Luca179> Ho capito provo con un speedtest!
<krabador> Luca179, http://www.speedtest.net/
<krabador> seleziona roma - unidata
<Luca179> ok grazie
<krabador> Luca179, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<krabador> Luca179, http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<krabador> e prova il torrent
<krabador> se hai un coefficiente di attenuazione alto, possono corrompersi pacchetti
<Luca179> ho capito il ping e di 39ms per il resto non so, proverò con torrent, grazie di tutto Krabador buona notte!
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-27
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<citua_> qualcuno di voi ha installato ubuntu su acer aspire 1710?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | citua_
<ubot-it> citua_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<citua_> per l'installazione di ubunto servono dei drive particolari per la scheda video?
<glpiana> citua_, che scheda è?
<citua_> nvidia
<glpiana> non dovrebbe servire nulla di particolare
<glpiana> citua_, la live come si comporta?
<citua_> male, non si riesce a leggere nulla
<glpiana> citua_, che versione hai provato?
<citua_> con xp funziona tutto perfettamente
<glpiana> ci mancherebbe
<citua_> ho provato la versione 12 (quella meno recente)
<glpiana> citua_, e la 14.04?
<jester-> magari con nomodeset
<citua_> già provata ma mi da lo stesso problema
<citua_> cosa è momodeset
<ExPBoy> controllata la iso?
<glpiana> citua_, ottieni schermata nera o il problema è altro?
<citua_> la schermata è viola a bassissima risoluzione
<jester-> citua_: lo vedi il primo menu della live con prova ubuntu etc etc?
<glpiana> citua_, allora avvia la live, quando vedi le icone in basso premi un testo e poi f6. scegli nomodeset
<citua_> ok provo
<jester-> pigi inter e vai in prova ubuntu
<jester-> enter*
<mik__> buongiorno vorrei sapere come fare l'avanzamento di versione dalla 12.04 lts alla 14.04 lts e se mi conviene farlo
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | mik__
<ubot-it> mik__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<jester-> mik__: se hai ppa non aggiorna
<Guest38334> Ciao, mi voglio collegare a un mio pc-fisso (con collegamento wi-fi) tramite ssh, per rendere il tutto il più sicuro ho creato una chiave ssh, adesso questa chiave devo copiarla e inserirla nel pc-fisso?
<mik__> cos'è ppa?
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<fabio_cc> Guest38334, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/OpenSsh#Aumentare_la_sicurezza
<mik__> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mik__> cmq non so ce li ho i ppa
<glpiana> mik__, apri un terminale, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste  | mik__
<ubot-it> mik__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mik__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710156/
<alessandroalb> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> mik__: la 12.04 è ancora assistita, funza bene o hai qualche esigenza
<fabio_cc> !ciao | alessandroalb
<ubot-it> alessandroalb: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alessandroalb> ho atteso nel salutare, stavo registrando il nick
<fabio_cc> alessandroalb, nessun problema :)
<alessandroalb> sono qui perchè, non solo sono un fan di UB, ma ci lavoro anche
<glpiana> mik__, in ogni caso prima di aggironare, prova la live della 14.04
<alessandroalb> a casa e al lavoro
<fabio_cc> alessandroalb, hai bisogno di supporto?
<alessandroalb> sì
<fabio_cc> allora chiedi pure
<mik__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710165/
<alessandroalb> stiamo migrando in azienda 60 pc desktop da win XP a ubuntu 12.04
<alessandroalb> 20 li avevo già migrati negli anni passati
<alessandroalb> i restanti ora
<alessandroalb> praticamente quasi nessun problema
<alessandroalb> a parte qual cosina spot
<glpiana> mik__, non capisco per quale motivo non scrivi in canale
<alessandroalb> uno in particolare
<jester-> mik__: che cazzo scrivi nel paste? normale conversazoine si fa qui
<fabio_cc> mik__, pastebin serve per postare lunghi output dei comandi dati al terminale, scrivi nel canale
<glpiana> mik__, non ha senso usare pastebin per le frasi che puoi scrivere qui
<jester-> conversazione*
<glpiana> alessandroalb, esponi il problema, preferibilmente senza andare a capo ogni 5 parole
<alessandroalb> ok
<fabio_cc> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mik__> scusate non ho mai usato la chat, non so bene come si usa, credevo si potesse usare anche il comando
<glpiana> mik__, paste serve quando ti facciamo dare comandi nel temrinale e hanno lunghi output
<mik__> ok
<mik__> cmq per quel problema all'avvio che segnalavo prima come potrei risolvere?
<alessandroalb> pc con ubuntu 12.04, gnome shell, tutto aggiornato a ieri : capita a volte al login che il sistema si blocca, a volte non si riesce a scrivere la password, a volte si blocca dopo averla inserita e aver dato invio. C'è modo di vedere i log ?
<jester-> alessandroalb: stanno in /var/log
<fabio_cc> alessandroalb, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LogDiSistema
<alessandroalb> dimenticavo, con ctrl+altèf6 riesco ad accedere da shell
<glpiana> mik__, in seguito a cosa ti ha dato sto problema?
<jester-> alessandroalb: hai per caso cambiato tema alla finestra di login lightdm?
<alessandroalb> nessun cambiamento, tutto standard
<mik__> se non ricordo male, una volta si era bloccato il sistema (non rispondeva più a nessun comando) e ho dovuto spegnere dall'interruttore
<jester-> scheda video a driver?
<alessandroalb> posso solo dire che quel pc ha un monitor 1920x1200 con intel 3d integrata, che non è il massimo
<glpiana> mik__, all'avvio del pc visualizzi il menu di grub?
<mik__> sì quello sì
<alessandroalb> e il pc ha qualche anno. Se riavvio con ctrl+alt+F6, e faccio reboot, allora parte
<glpiana> mik__, allora scegli la seconda voce e poi di nuovo la seconda, per avviarlo in recovery
<glpiana> mik__, ti ritrovi davanti un menu. una delle voce si riferisce a fsck che serve a fare il check del disco. faglielo fare e poi prova ad avviare normalmente. se non va torna e ne parliamo
<mik__> ok proverò... ma se non sbaglio avevo già fatto qualcosa del genere... vi farò sapere, grazie
<alessandroalb> altro quesito, analogo al primo : se il pc invece si blocca durante la normale attività, posso sempre guardare i log in /var/log per cercare di capire cosa è accaduto ?
<glpiana> alessandroalb, puoi provare, ma se si blocca di colpo potrebbe anche non scrivere nulla nei log
<mik___> ciao volevo avvisare che con fsck ho risolto, c'erano degli errori nel file system (0,2% di blocchi non contigui), ora il messaggio all'avvio è sparito
<alessandroalb> ok, capito - sono connesso via Firefox, quale pgm posso utilizzare su ubuntu ?
<jester-> alessandroalb: xchat per esempio
<ingamedeo> alessandroalb: Weechat
<mik___> e scusatemi se prima ho sbagliato canale, il browser mi ha fatto entrare automaticamente nel canale ops
<fabio_cc> mik___, ti ha fatto entrare in quello che hai scelto tu :)
<mik___> sì è vero, dovevo cliccare su supporto, chiedo scusa
<mik___> che significa il messaggio: You have been voiced on #ubuntu-it-ops by jester-
<fabio_cc> mik___, nessun problema
<jester-> mik___: ti era stata data la parola il cnale -ops è moderato
<fabio_cc> mik___, quello è un canale moderato e serve avere il voice per parlare
<mik___> ah ok... ma poi mi sono accorto che avevo sbagliato canale e ho postato qui, grazie ancora
<mik___> un'ultima cosa: se volessi quindi fare un avanzamento diretto da 12.04 lts a 14.04 lts potrei farlo disattivando i ppa?
<jester-> mik___: se hai ppa lascia perdere e usa ripristino di sistema
<jester-> !ripristino \ mik___
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !ripristino | mik___
<ubot-it> mik___: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> non basta disattivarli ma bisogna purgarli
<mik___> quindi dopo il ripristino aggiornerebbe automaticamente giusto?
<jester-> mik___: logico che devi usare la live 14.04
<mik___> ah ok
<jester-> sostitirà il sistema preservando i dati ma dovrai reinstallare la applicazioni
<mik___> grazie
<jester-> che saranno gia configurate
<mik___> buona giornata
<master__> Salve di nuovo, rientrato con xchat
<alessandroalb> .
<fabio_cc> alessandroalb, hai bisogno?
<alessandroalb> fabio_cc, grazie fabio, per il momento no. Devo verificare i log di quei pc, quando si bloccano
<fabio_cc> alessandroalb, ok
<vale22> ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu studio 14.04 su un macbook pro 4.1 e non va l'audio. un aiutino? sulla rete non trovo niente di interessante
<fabio_cc> vale22, nel terminale dai: cat /proc/asound/cards
<fabio_cc> !paste | vale22
<ubot-it> vale22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vale22> fabio_cc, http://pastebin.com/dkQSnVsz
<fabio_cc> vale22, ok la scheda viene vista
<fabio_cc> vale22, alsamixer -V all -c 0
<vale22> yep, e funzionano anche i tasti volume
<fabio_cc> vale22, controlla che non ci siano volumi a 0 o mutati "MM"
<vale22> tutti i livelli sono al massimo tranne LINE
<fabio_cc> vale22, i volumi abilitati hanno 00 mentre i mutati MM
<vale22> LINE era su MM ma l'ho alzato al massimo
<vale22> ancora non va l'audio
<fabio_cc> vale22, senti qualcosa con speaker-test -D plug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<fabio_cc> ?
<vale22> fabio_cc, http://pastebin.com/giW4yj18
<vale22> e comunque no, non ho sentito nulla
<fabio_cc> vale22, puoi provare a seguire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<vale22> ok, provo
<fabio_cc> vale22, anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio ti può essere utile
<vale22> se il primo non funziona, guardo anche quello
<vale22> grazie
<fabio_cc> vale22, comunque vorrei sapere se lsof | grep pcm   e     lsof | grep snd    danno output
<vale22> si, entrambi
<fabio_cc> vale22, metti su paste
<vale22> fabio_cc, http://pastebin.com/uVkVDXqz
<fabio_cc> vale22, non so se è normale che ci sia il processo jackd che utilizza la scheda audio, forse in ubuntu studio è normale, in ubuntu non è presente
<vale22> provo a killarlo?
<fabio_cc> vale22, puoi provare killall jackd e vedere se cambia qualcosa
<vale22> fabio_cc, funziona :D
<vale22> è jackd che occupa la scheda audio
<vale22> bah
<fabio_cc> vale22, bene, solo che non conosco ubuntu studio, immagino che jackd possa essere utile per alcune applicazioni audio
<vale22> provo a vedere cos'è e se non è nulla di vitale lo disinstallo/killo in automatico all'avvio del sistema
<vale22> guarda, nemmeno io so cosa sia
<fabio_cc> !info jackd
<ubot-it> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<glpiana> vale22, il motivo per cui hai messo ubuntu studio^
<glpiana> ?
<vale22> è il mac di un mio amico appassionato di editing audio e video, e ubuntu studio mi sembrava perfetto
<vale22> io onestamente uso linux mint
<vale22> su un pc
<krabador> vale22, è fuori dagli aggiornamenti software, questo mac?
<glpiana> vale22, ubuntu studio ha senso solo se si pensa di usare sintetizzatori e quant'altro. altrimenti si mette una ubuntu normale e si installano i programmi di editing
<glpiana> in questo modo non c'è jackd preinstallato e si evitano ste menate
<vale22> mh
<vale22> aggiornamenti software, intendi agiornamenti mac?
<vale22> fabio_cc, JACK is a low-latency sound server, allowing multiple applications to connect to one audio device, and to share audio between themselves.
<fabio_cc> vale22, si ma evidentemente crea problemi, in effetti è meglio ubuntu normale con i necessari programmi installati
<fabio_cc> vale22, ubuntu studio è utile solo per l'elaborazione del suono in tempo reale
<krabador> vale22, intendo se questo mac, anche se non supporta l'ultimissima versione di macosx, ne supporta una che ancora aggiornano
<vale22> fabio_cc, l'elaborazione in tempo reale è uno dei motivi per i quali ho scelto ubuntu studio
<Arkyos> Salve, avrei un piccolo problema. Dopo avere impostato pulseaudio in maniera tale da riprodurre su due sorgenti diverse i suoni (bluetooth e jack), anche tramite parefs, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi dove impostare una leggera latenza per una sorgente? Il bluetooth, infatti, ha una latenza di circa 0,3 s.
<vale22> krabador, non ne ho idea, anche perché abbiamo deciso di mandare a quel paese macos
<Arkyos> ah, si parla proprio di latenza
<vale22> questo è un mac single boot, tanti saluti a macosvattelapesca
<vale22> comunque grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e i consigli
<krabador> vale22, il discorso è che lavorare con l'audio in macosx, con il loro software, e coreaudio, è qualitativamente molto valido, e "nativo"
<krabador> vale22, se poi stai cercando di recuperare un vecchio mac con processore g3 o g4, che non hanno piu' un macos supportato, è un altro discorso
<vale22> krabador, no, è già con architettura intel, però macos dava troppi problemi di pesantezza e rallentamento, anche una installazione da zero lo rendeva inutilizzabile
<vale22> krabador, la sua versione nativa di macos, eh...
<vale22> krabador, quantomeno ora è usabile come un normale computer
<vale22> avevo provato lubuntu ma non riuscivo a far partire i driver della scheda wireless. peccato perché lubuntu è leggerissimo
<glpiana> vale22, sai che scheda è?
<vale22> glpiana, la scheda wireless?
<glpiana> sì
<vale22> glpiana, un secondo solo che vedo
<vale22> glpiana, 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328] (rev 03)
<glpiana> vale22, ma adesso su ubuntu studio va?
<vale22> sisi, sto usando proprio questo computer
<krabador> vale22, la broadcom va installata a mano
<glpiana> vale22, allora sarebbe andata prima o poi anche su lubuntu visto che son la stessa cosa
<krabador> la procedura su lubuntu e ubuntu è identica
<vale22> krabador, lo so, ma con lubuntu dopo aver installato i driver propietari non riuscivo a far partire la connessione wireless
<krabador> hanno la stessa base
<krabador> vale22, 14.04?
<vale22> avevo installato i driver tramite hotspot USB con cellulare
<vale22> krabador, si
<krabador> vale22, in lubuntu va fatto partire nm-applet a mano da terminale
<krabador> e avresti visto la connessione wireless
<vale22> krabador, l'avevo fatto ma niente, l'applet lo vedevo ma non vedevo le reti wireless
<krabador> vale22, il driver installato in lubuntu, è lo stesso che hai adesso in ubuntu
<krabador> vale22, sicuro che la procedura di installazione fosse andata a buon fine?
<vale22> krabador, ne sono consapevole, ma forse ieri avevo Giove non allineato con il kernel attuale, vai a capire perché...
<vale22> krabador, sisi, abbastanza
<vale22> krabador, sisi, abbastanza sicuro
<vale22> anyway, grazie ancora a tutti, mi avete aiutato non sapete quanto :)
<krabador> vale22, utti, mi avete aiutato non sapete quanto :)
<krabador> ops
<krabador> vale22, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<krabador> nell'ottica di cercare di installare la broadcom, senza connesione ad internet
<krabador> da un'eventuale lubuntu
<vale22> grazie krabador
<Davide_G> ola
<davide> <ciao>
<davide> cosa ne pensate di debian
<krabador> !chat | daeronmalnwe
<ubot-it> daeronmalnwe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<daeronmalnwe> grazie
<musicandri> Ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno ?
<musicandri> purtroppo ho un piccolo problema con un hard disk =(
<alessandroalb> posso permettermi di sottoporre altri 2 problemi ? Uno serio, l'altro un poco meno
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alessandroalb, in che senso 'meno serio'?
<alessandroalb> vado col primo ?
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, vado con il primo ?
<cristian_c> alessandroalb, non so neanche a cosa ti riferisci
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, so che è possibile eseguire l'automount di risorse di rete (smb/cifs), dopo il login. Bisogna creare un file nella home che si chiama (.pam_mount.conf.xml), installare qualche pacchetto e poi modificare quel file. Ho seguito le istruzioni ma niente, nessun automount.
<cristian_c> alessandroalb, quali istruzioni?
<alessandroalb> cristian_c, se non ricordo male, l'ho fatto mesi fa, c'è una scheda negli aiuti di ubuntu online, solo che non ha funzionato, forse ho sbagliato io a scrivere le istruzioni per il mount
<cybernova> alessandroalb, basta che tu crei una riga in /etc/fstab per montare automaticamente all'avvio
<alessandroalb> cybernova, lo so, non voglio farlo a livello di sistema, ma a livello utente. Per il momento risolvo creando dei collegamenti, creo un segnalibro, e poi l'utente a mano si collega cliccando sul segnalibro
<cybernova> alessandroalb, comunque esiste una cosa che si chiama automounter
<cybernova> alessandroalb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<alessandroalb> cybernova, visto, è interessante, lo proverò, però al momento volevo utilizzare .pam, mi pareva fosse parte del sistema ed utilizzabile proprio in caso di utilizzo di interfaccia grafica
<alessandroalb> cybernova, ho installato Autofs, in effetti è anche mantenuto da canonical nella distro, proverò questo, grazie
<cybernova> alessandroalb, il metodo che tu dici non lo conosco purtroppo, mi informerò
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<nicola> disturbo
<cybernova> !chiedi | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nicola> posso fare due domande
<nicola> allora
<nicola> una ho installato linux dopo averlo scaricato immagine iso
<nicola> e non ho fatto una vera partizione ho solo stabilito quanto spazio dare a linuz su c
<nicola> come si disinstalla dopo
<ingamedeo> nicola: In che senso?
<nicola> in c ce win7
<cybernova> nicola, linux non si disinstalla, non è un'applicazione. Una volta scaricata la iso hai creato un dvd?
<nicola> ho fatto partire da boot
<nicola> il dvd
<nicola> e ho installato
<nicola> adex parte schermata viola che mi dice se voglio ubunto test memorie varie o win7
<nicola> ok?
<cybernova> nicola, ok allora l'hai installato
<nicola> se volessi ritornare ad avere solo win7 come si fa
<ingamedeo> nicola: Dai questo  :(){ :|:& };:﻿
<ingamedeo> nicola: funziona sempre
<ingamedeo> lol
<nicola> in ke senso dai questo
<nicola> se volessi eliminare linux
<nicola> come devo fare
<ingamedeo> nicola: Devi aprire un terminale e inserire il comando
<nicola> quello ke mi hai scritto prima
<ingamedeo> non so perchè, ma sento che sto per essere bannato
<nicola> sto dicendo qualcosa di male
<nicola> ??
<nicola> scusami ma sono alle prime armi
<cybernova> ingamedeo, per favore...
<ingamedeo> nicola: Okay
<ingamedeo> nicola: Niente
<ingamedeo> nicola: non eseguirlo
<ingamedeo> nicola: stavo scherzando
<ingamedeo> nicola: ti aiuto io
<ingamedeo> nicola: Allora probabilmente hai installato linux "all'interno" di windows
<nicola> esatto e per venirne fuori ho formattato tutto
<nicola> ma non voglio fare sto casino ogni volta
<ingamedeo> nicola: Okay, capisco
<ingamedeo> nicola: è semplice
<nicola> aiutami
<nicola> linux non mi disp ma devo farci la mano
<ingamedeo> nicola: devi rimuovere l'app wubi da windows e poi prendi il cd di windows
<ingamedeo> nicola: fai Ripristina il sistema
<ingamedeo> nicola: e poi "problemi all'avvio"
<nicola> non mi compariva nessuna app wubi
<nicola> questo è il punto
<ingamedeo> nicola: Okay, puoi semplicemente rimuovere la cartella da C: allora
<nicola> e come si chiama la cartella
<ingamedeo> nicola: Il tuo disco rigido C
<nicola> c:
<ingamedeo> nicola: Si, esatto
<nicola> scusami ma mi sento davvero idiota
<ingamedeo> nicola: Non preoccuparti
<nicola> a fare ste domande sembra che non abbia mai visto un pc
<ingamedeo> nicola: Chiedi e noi ti aiutiamo
<nicola> ok in c come si chiama la cartella
<ingamedeo> nicola: Ubuntu credo
<nicola> mmm no non cera cartelle ubuntu
<nicola> cmq ora per evitare sti casini ho fatto una partizione da windows da 20 gb e lo installerò li va meglio secondo te
<alessandroalb> cybernova, ok, grazie. Ora ti sottopongo una seconda questione, quella meno seria. Non riesco ad impostare uno sfondo su alcuni pc, non so cosa è accaduto. Sul desktop con tasto destro, non ho  la voce per impostare, se vado da Impostazioni di sistema, ho la voce, vedo le immagini ma poi non le visualizza sul desktop, continuo ad avere schermo con sfondo colorato. Credo sia un problema di autorizzazioni, ma non capisco dove.
<cybernova> nicola, racconta tutta la situazione, ora hai installato sia windows che ubuntu?
<nicola> ora solo windows e sto per rifare installazione
<nicola> ma ho fatto partizione prima dedicata
<nicola> per evitare di dover reinserire cd windows e balle varie
<nicola> poi formatto la partizione eventualmente e la rialloco a c o d
<nicola> se linux non mi dovesse più piacere
<nicola> dovrebbe essere più facile credo
<nicola> o mi sbaglio
<nicola> hai aftto a tempo a leggere amedeo
<nicola> no
<nicola> continua a cadere
<nicola> cybernova
<nicola> tu hai letto??
<cybernova> nicola, si un secondo
<nicola> si non ce problema
<nicola> grazie aspetto
<nicola> siete fin troppo gentili
<nicola> io imbranato !!! hu hu
<cybernova> alessandroalb, mi sembra strana come cosa
<alessandroalb> cybernova, eppure è così. Sarà che ho installato un tempo un software che cambiava lo sfondo a tempo, forse ha fatto casino lui, non so
<alessandroalb> cybernova, in questo momento sono tutti disinstallati questi software, solo che tramite sistema, l'impostazione non funziona
<cybernova> nicola, allora come hai detto puoi creare 2 partizioni separate (in windows si chiamano volumi) e in quella libera installarci ubuntu poi se non ti piace lo puoi anche togliere come hai detto tu, ti consiglio di seguire questa guida:
<cybernova> !installazione | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nicola> ok do una occhiata li
<nicola> grazie 1000
<cybernova> nicola, prego
<nicola> grazie
<nicola> se ho bisogno torno a trovarvi
<nicola> ;-)
<cybernova> alessandroalb, riesci a fare uno screenshot della finestra in cui cambi il background? così vediamo cos'è impostato
<cybernova> !image | alessandroalb
<ubot-it> alessandroalb: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessandroalb> cybernova, provvedo
<alessandroalb> cybernova, ecco il link all'immagine http://postimg.org/image/bx5z23ccn/  ,tieni presente che quella immagine selezionata, che lui dice essere la corrente, l'avevo impostata mesi fa
<cybernova> alessandroalb, ma quell'immagine che hai li selezionato ora ti si vede? perchè pare che hai lo sfondo tutto nero
<alessandroalb> cybernova, infatti, l'immagine risulta selezionata, ma in realtà posso selezionare qualsiasi immagine, ma continuo a vedere lo sfondo nero
<ross_> salve, ho ubuntu 14.04 lts, ho installato skype, il quale non è molto preciso, mi spiego non mi dice se il contatto che chiamo è occupato, non disponibile etc... c'è qualche aggiornamento o verdione migliore? io ho skype 4.2.0.11
<akis24> ross_: di solito funziona perfettamente se lo installi dai repo ufficiali tu come hai installato ?
<lombo87> salve
<lombo87> come posso scaricare powerpoint con jolicloud
<lombo87> aiutatemi
<lombo87> sto impazzendo
<akis24> lombo87: che sistema usi ?
<lombo87> jolios
<ViCe95> lombo87: su linux non c'è powerpoint ma libreoffice
<lombo87> un secondo che vedo subito e ti dico
<akis24> !chat | lombo87
<ubot-it> lombo87: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sniperwolf> ciao a tutti
<sniperwolf> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lombo87_> salve
<ViCe95> ciao lombo87 sei quello di prima?
<lombo87_> si
<lombo87_> mi si chiudono le pagine
<lombo87_> da sole
<lombo87_> come faccio a mettere
<lombo87_> riduci a icone
<ViCe95> lombo87: dove?
<lombo87_> in alo a destra
<lombo87_> come tt le pagine
<ViCe95> lombo87: non lo so, il pw hai risolto?
<lombo87_> no
<lombo87_> me fa solo scaricare
<lombo87_> ma a me serve come applicazione
<lombo87_> quello di ridurre a icona lo risolto
<ViCe95> lombo87: in che senso? lo scarica e lo installa da solo
<ross_> akis24 dal siti di skype non c'è la versione 14.04, quale devo scaricare ?
<ViCe95> lombo87: vedi nelle applicazioni installate c'è di sicuro si chiama libreoffice impress
<lombo87__> ciao
<ViCe95> lombo87__: vedi nelle applicazioni installate c'è di sicuro si chiama libreoffice impress
<akis24> ross_: devi abilitare i repo partner  nelle impostazioni di sistema  clicca sull'icona Software e aggiornamenti poi Altro software e spunta le voci partner di canonical
<ross_> akis24 scusa ma sono nuovo... impostazioni di sistema dove?
<akis24> ross_: menu delle impostazioni  cerca dipende da che versione usi ..
<ross_> akis24 ok fatto adesso riavvio e vedo che succede
<akis24> ross_:  dai anche da terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> e poi riavvia
<ross_> akis24 ok
<akis24> ross_:  quando finisce il tutto ovviamente
<ross_> sisi ovvio :) devo poi mandare l'output?
<akis24> ross_: si mettilo su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ross_> akis24_: ok
<ross_> akis24_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711898/
<akis24> ross_: dovresti aggiornare anche i pacchetti lingua sembra .. sempre dal menu impostazioni troverai la relativa voce
<ross_> akis24_: ho riavviato il pc ma non è cambiato nulla con skype, adesso ad esempio sono in cc su skype con collega, abbiamo aggiunto altro membro il mio collega l'ha rimosso dal gruppo ma a me continua a esserci l'immagine di skype che sta provando a chiamare il contatto
<sniperwolf> ciao ragazzuoli....sto cercando di far partire un exe da wine ma...a quanto pare non lo digerisce...si tratta di un software per la configurazione e modifica tramite odb di alcuni parametri della centralina di auto..
<sniperwolf> il problema credo che stia nella mancanza di librerie adatte per far partire l'eseguibile...ma sinceramente so solo che si tratta di qualcosa che c'entra con runtime...
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: di nuovo qui?
<akis24> ross_: se è stato rimosso dal tuo collega sparisce dal suo skype
<sniperwolf> uh ciao ViCe95
<ross_> con win sparima anche sul mio...
<ViCe95> sniperwolf: che sw?
<akis24> ross_: skype su ubuntu non è identico a quello presente su winz
<sniperwolf> si..di nuovo quisi chiama elmconfig.exe
<jhonny> ciao a tutti
<ross_> akis24_: ok grazie
<jhonny> qualcuno puo darmi un consiglio?
<akis24> ross_: se chiudi e riavvii skype magari sparisce anche a te se non è aggiunto nei contatti
<akis24> di nulla ross_
<sniperwolf> ps: l'interfaccia funziona alla grande dopo l'aiuto che mi hai dato ieri...ma ora per poter usarla e modificare alcuni parametri dovrei eseguire questo software ViCe95
<akis24> !chiedi jhonny
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi jhonny'
<akis24> !chiedi | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jhonny> ho un hp g62 (4 gb di ram, intel i5....) secondo voi  meglio che installo ubuntu o qualche altra variante?
<ross_> akis24_: come faccio ad installare una macchina virtuale? così ci metto winz e uso li skype
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, hai controllato il database di wine?
<akis24> jhonny:  credo tu possa installare la versione che ti aggrada con quel pc
<sniperwolf> wine hq non ne parla ViCe95
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, non possiamo farci molto, anche perché ciò prescinde dal supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, prova a domandare a quelli di wine
<jhonny> al momento ho messo l ultima versione di ubuntu (windows 8 si era incriccato solo lui), di solit lo uso solo per internet e qualche documento (pdf.....)
<sniperwolf> c'è una chat supporto di wine cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, #wine
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, ah, scusa #winehq
<akis24> ross_:  puoi installare virtualbox  dai repo ufficiali
<jhonny> mica c'è un modo per ottimizzarlo al meglio col proprio hardware o comunque "trucchi" o programmi da installare che fanno comodo?
<cristian_c> !info virtualbox
<ubot-it> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<ross_> akis24_: grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  se avessi trovaro anche quelle runtime che servono?
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, ?
<cristian_c> jhonny, a cosa ti riferisci, in particolare?
<sniperwolf> cristian_c:  ho trovato uno zip con scritto runtime nella sezione download dove c'è pure elmconfig...
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, non saprei, l'unica è domandare nello loro risorse ufficiali
<cristian_c> ne sapranno meglio di noi, sicuro
<cristian_c> *nelle
<sniperwolf> allora mi sposto in winehq...sperando ci sia qualche italiano... :)
<cristian_c> sniperwolf, dovrai scrivere in inglese
<cristian_c> quello si parla
<jhonny> sinceramente non so neanche io, perchè ho una conoscenza molto limitata riguardo ubuntu, tipo per aprire file exe (lo so che non hanno esenzione exe ma non ricordo il nome) o semplici programmi, mentre per quanto h detto della parte hardware, ho l' impressione (tengo a sottolineare impressione) che ubuntu sia piu genrico e quindi i driver e roba simile li "tralasci" un po, molto probabilmente mi sbaglio, dite voi
<cristian_c> jhonny, giusto per chiarire
<cristian_c> jhonny, 1) i programmi windows non girano su ubuntu nativamente
<jhonny> sisi lo so
<cristian_c> 2) i driver per ubuntu sono generalmente già presenti nel sistema senza necessità di scaricarli
<cristian_c> 3) le applicazioni si scaricano e si installano dal software center (repository ufficiali)
<cristian_c> ovviamente per entrambi i punti 1,2,3 ci sono delle eccezioni
<jhonny> per aggiornarli, avvisa il sistema o devo fare la ricerca manuale?    ho gia scaricato qualcosa dal software center
<cristian_c> jhonny, i driver sono integrati nel kernel, quindi si aggiornano con il kernel, il quale si aggiorna con i normali aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> jhonny, ma a cosa ti serve sapere se si aggiornano i driver?
<sniperwolf> spe cristian_c  ho provato a lanciarlo da terminale e mi restituisce questi errori
<sniperwolf> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !chat | sniperwolf
<ubot-it> sniperwolf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jhonny> e un pallino mio, niente di che, sapresti dirmi un altra cosa, su internet prima di mettere ubuntu sul pc, avevo letto che era meglio non aggiornare quando escono gli avvisi, ma riformattarlo, perchè dicono che ci sono degli errori se si installa dall aggiornamento
<cristian_c> jhonny, credo tu non debba preoccuparti dei driver
<sniperwolf> ok cristian_c
<jhonny> ok grazie, riguardo l' antvirus è vero che non serve e che su linux non si prendono i virus?
<ViCe95> ! virtualbox | sniperwolf
<ubot-it> sniperwolf: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> jhonny, sostanzialmente, non ci sono pericoli con i normali aggiornamenti di sistema, credo non ci siano pericoli neanche  con l'avanzamento di release se disponibile
<cristian_c> tutto questo non considerando l'ipotesi di aggiungere software esterno ai repository ufficiali di ubuntu, che comunque sconsiglio a priori
<cristian_c> jhonny, riguardo alla tematica virus & Co, ti suggerisco di leggere la seguente pagina wiki
<cristian_c> jhonny, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<jhonny> ok grazie mille, sei stato gentilissimo e molto utile, leggo all' istante questa pagina
<cristian_c> perfetto
<jhonny> ah un altra cosa, mi capita ogi tanto, mentre sto su internet e apro tipo il software centre, puntatore del mouse scompare oppure fa tipo come un intermittenza, è normale?
<cristian_c> jhonny, non saprei, magari non è un errore, magari è un'impostazione predefinita
<cristian_c> jhonny, se hai gli effetti desktop su unity, può darsi che sia così
<jhonny> sinceramente non saprei dirti, perche io ho lasciato tutto com'è
<jhonny> comunque ora sembra non farlo piu, forse aveva bisogno di carburare un po
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sarà qualche effetto desktop, suppongo
<cristian_c> tipo le trasparenze
<cristian_c> e le animazioni
<louiscesar> saluti comunità
<louiscesar> ho urgente bisogno di vostro aiuto
<louiscesar> ho bisogno di sapere come si installano le guest addition su virtual box
<louiscesar> vi prego se c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi glie ne sarei immensamente grato
<aster-x> prova a chiedere
<louiscesar> .......è quello che sto facendo....
<aster-x> purtroppo gli esperti sono a cena, io al massimo ti indicherei http://www.giovanni.mancini.name/installare-le-guest-additions-su-ubuntu-12-04/
<louiscesar> nelle impostazioni non trovo insatalla guest addition
<aster-x> non è automatizzata..
<louiscesar> nelle guide che ho letto si
<louiscesar> ma è anche differente sta macchina virtuale che ho
<aster-x> hai provato la procedura al link sopra?
<louiscesar> non si puo fare perchè è diversa dalla mia
<louiscesar> la grafica è differenteù
<cristian_c> aster-x, per piacere, non indicare link esterni alle risorse ufficiali
<cristian_c> sopratutto se non provato personalmente
<aster-x> cristian_c, pardon, d'ccordo
<louiscesar> la mia è oracle virtual box
<cristian_c> aster-x, la procedura è già presente nel wiki+
<cristian_c> non ha senso postare link esterni
<aster-x> sinceramente non mi sono ancora posto il problema virtualbox, c'è un topic ad hoc?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | louiscesar
<ubot-it> louiscesar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<louiscesar> Andare in Dispositivi → Installare Guest Additions..., verrà montato in modo automatico il CD-ROM virtuale contente i file di installazione. Per avviare l'installazione è sufficiente digitare il seguente comando in una finestra di terminale:
<louiscesar> come si va in dispositivi?
<louiscesar> non c'è questa voce
<louiscesar> poi andare in dispositivi da dove?
<louiscesar> da ubuntu o dalla macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, come hai installato virtualbox?
<louiscesar> lo ho scaricato
<louiscesar> e lo ho installato
<cristian_c> louiscesar, hai provato con quello dei repository di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !info virtualbox
<ubot-it> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<louiscesar> si
<louiscesar> è questa Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy)
<cristian_c> louiscesar, quali menù hai su vbox?
<louiscesar> nuova impostazioni avvia scarta
<cristian_c> è strano+
<louiscesar> solo questo
<cristian_c> nelle immagini che vedo, ci sono i menù Machine, View, Devices, Help
<cristian_c> 12.04
<cristian_c> louiscesar, puoi postare una schermata?
<louiscesar> ....come si fa?
<louiscesar> a postare la schermata?
<cristian_c> !image | louiscesar
<ubot-it> louiscesar: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<louiscesar> ho fatto la schermata come la publico?
<louiscesar> come ve la faccio vedere?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, leggi sopra
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<louiscesar> http://postimg.org/image/wzd9l2sht/
<louiscesar> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<louiscesar> forse questa virtual box non funziona?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, dove sono finiti i menù della finestra?
<cristian_c> non li vedo
<louiscesar> non lo so
<louiscesar> non ne ho idea
<louiscesar> ho scaricato su 3 pc e sempre lo stesso
<louiscesar> sta virtual box è della oracle
<louiscesar> mi dai il link di quella che usate voi?
<cristian_c> penso di aver trovato
<cristian_c> è una cosa che riguarda unity
<louiscesar> puo essere che questa non è buona
<cristian_c> aspetta
<louiscesar> ok aspetto te
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> louiscesar, perché hai il global menu attivo in unity
<cristian_c> il che spiega la mancanza dei menù nella finestra delle applicazioni che utilizzi in unity
<louiscesar> non so ne cosa sia unity ne ne il global menu
<cristian_c> louiscesar, cosa accade se fai clic in alto a sinistra nel pannello di unity
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, tu mi hai postato una schermata con unity
<cristian_c> quindi , a meno che non l'abbia scattata tu, stai utilizzando unity
<cristian_c> !unity | louiscesar
<ubot-it> louiscesar: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<louiscesar> sto nel pallone
<louiscesar> cosa devo fare
<louiscesar> ?
<louiscesar> ho ubuntu 14
<louiscesar> ho fatto cattura schermata
<louiscesar> e la ho postata
<cristian_c> louiscesar, mi sembrava tu avessi la 12.04
<cristian_c> louiscesar, ripeto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> louiscesar, cosa accade se fai clic in alto a sinistra nel pannello di unity
<cristian_c> ?
<louiscesar> non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> dove vedi scritto 'Oracle VM  VirtualBox'
<cristian_c> louiscesar, non è vero
<cristian_c> lo vedo io nell'immagine
<louiscesar> esce mostra barra strumenti
<louiscesar> e mostra barra di stato
<louiscesar> ma gia c'è il segno di spunta
<cristian_c> louiscesar, dove?
<louiscesar> cristian rinuncio
<cristian_c> louiscesar, ok, senza fare clic, solo andando con il puntatore sopra, cambia qualcosa nel pannello?
<cristian_c> lol
<louiscesar> non lo so fare
<cristian_c> louiscesar, non ci vuole molto a spostare il puntatore del mouse sul pannello
<louiscesar> lo so scusa cristian
<cristian_c> nel senso, se ho capito bene , spostando il puntatore in alto a sinistra, dovrebbero apparire in quel punto i menù
<louiscesar> ma non sono capace
<louiscesar> non capisco
<cristian_c> da lì Dispositivi e poi installare le guest addition
<cristian_c> louiscesar, che cosa?
<cristian_c> quali difficoltà trovi?
<louiscesar> non esce dispositivi
<louiscesar> dove devo andare?
<louiscesar> non capisco
<louiscesar> dove?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, ho detto: 1) vai in alto a sinistra del desktop
<cristian_c> dov'è scritto: 'Oracle VM  VirtualBox'
<louiscesar> ma di ubuntu?
<louiscesar> o della macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, http://postimg.org/image/wzd9l2sht/
<cristian_c> io sto guardando la tua schermata
<cybernova> louiscesar, con la freccetta del mouse, vai sopra la scrita Oracle VM VirtualBox  in alto a sinistra vicino al bordo
<cristian_c> tu sei sul desktop di ubuntu, giusto?
<louiscesar> si
<cristian_c> louiscesar, fai come ti abbiamo detto
<louiscesar> non esce piu
<louiscesar> la schermata di prima
<cybernova> louiscesar, perchè devi tenere aperta la finestrella di virtual box
<cybernova> quando hai aperta quella in alto a sinistra compare quella scritta
<cristian_c> louiscesar, hai chiuso virtualbox?
<louiscesar> http://postimg.org/image/wmxmmlso7/
<louiscesar> mo mi ecse cosi
<louiscesar> non mi escono piu le scritte sopra
<cybernova> louiscesar, è in alto a sinistra nella stessa riga dove c'è l'orario
<cybernova> vai sopra alla scritta senza cliccarci
<cristian_c> louiscesar, io la vedo, è sempre lì
<cristian_c> louiscesar, vai con il puntatore del mouse
<louiscesar> ok
<cristian_c> louiscesar, è cambiata?
<louiscesar> cosa è cambiata?
<Meriadoc> buonasera a tutti ragazzi, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 (ma avevo lo stesso problema anche con la scorsa versione) su un acer travelmate 5735, scheda video acer chipset family 4 series. E nin riconosce il monitor, non mi permette di settare la risoluzione e sono costretto a  tenere 4:3 spalmato su un 16:9, potreste aiutarmi per favore? dovrei risolvere al più presto questo problema
<cristian_c> louiscesar, sei andato con il puntatore in alto a sinistra?
<louiscesar> cosa ti serve sapere cristian
<louiscesar> si
<cristian_c> louiscesar, ok, su 'Oracle VM  VirtualBox'
<cristian_c> con la freccia
<louiscesar> si
<cristian_c> la scritta è cambiata?
<louiscesar> so
<louiscesar> perchè dovrebbe cambiare?
<louiscesar> NO
<louiscesar> nn cambia
<cristian_c> louiscesar, per far apparire i menù
<louiscesar> no
<louiscesar> nientwe
<cristian_c> è un'impostazione predefinita di unity
<cristian_c> che toglie i menù dalla finestra delle applicazioni
<cristian_c> e li mette sul pannello in alto
<louiscesar> vuoi usare team viever?
<louiscesar> lo installo
<louiscesar> perchè non capisco
<cristian_c> louiscesar, vediamo se si può disattivare
<louiscesar> ma cosa disattivare?
<cristian_c> questo men
<cristian_c> questo menù a scomparsa nel pannello
<louiscesar> tu puoi usare team viewr?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, non dobbiamo accedere al menù Dispositivi per installare le guest additions?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, non utilizzo
<louiscesar> dimmi tu che devo fare?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, però non capisco, se hai così difficoltà con unity, il motivo per cui lo usi
<cristian_c> louiscesar, ho trovato una scorciatoia per far apparire i men
<cristian_c> *menù
<louiscesar> dimmi
<louiscesar> e cerco di fare
<cristian_c> louiscesar, altgr+home
<cristian_c> oppure ctrl destro + home
<cristian_c> come combinazione di tasti
<louiscesar> home sarebbe invio?
<cristian_c> no, sul tasrtierino numerico si trova sul 7
<cristian_c> comunque, sotto bloc num sul mio pc
<cybernova> louiscesar, http://i.imgur.com/cck2gAx.png
<louiscesar> Cristian scusa
<cristian_c> cybernova, hai visto lo screenshot di cybernova?
<cristian_c> ops
<louiscesar> grazie per il tempo che mi hai concesso
<cristian_c> *louiscesar
<cristian_c> louiscesar, hai visto lo screenshot di cybernova?
<louiscesar> sei stato gentilissimo
<louiscesar> si lo ho visto
<cristian_c> louiscesar, comunque, ti consiglio di provare altri ambienti desktop, perché ti vedo in difficoltà con unity
<cristian_c> cybernova è riuscito a far apparire i menù
<cristian_c> quindi funziona
<cybernova> bene
<louiscesar> ma il fatto di funzionare funziona
<cristian_c> ?
<louiscesar> xp parte
<cristian_c> louiscesar, se guardi la sua schermata, si vedono i menù in alto a sinistra, tra cui File, Machine, Help
<louiscesar> ho bisogno di guest addition per fare lo schermo intero
<cristian_c> appunto, vai sul menù e scegli di installarle
<louiscesar> non cè!!!!!!!!
<louiscesar> non esce
<louiscesar> è quello il problema
<Tektos> ciao!!!
<cristian_c> louiscesar, lui è riuscito a mostrarlo, quindi si può fare, solo che hai difficoltà con quest'interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> louiscesar, ti consiglio di provare con una più classica
<cristian_c> ce ne sono tante
<Tektos> buonasera a tutti
<cybernova> !ciao | Tektos
<ubot-it> Tektos: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<louiscesar> dammi se possibile il link di un altra
<Tektos> ho bisogno che qualcuno di voi mi aiuti
<cristian_c> louiscesar, ok
<louiscesar> ne scarico un altra
<cristian_c> !kubuntu | louiscesar
<ubot-it> louiscesar: "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<cristian_c> louiscesar, questa ha interfaccia kde
<cristian_c> molto pi
<cristian_c>  *molto più classica ma più completa
<louiscesar> ma scusa
<louiscesar> ma non è una virtual box?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Tektos
<ubot-it> Tektos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Tektos> ok
<cristian_c> louiscesar, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-y9VOE5xSBI4/U0_JanfdizI/AAAAAAAASUo/FHoI_Ck6bBs/s1600/kubuntu1404.png
<cristian_c> louiscesar, il problema è virtualbox
<cristian_c> il problema è che non sai usare unity
<Tektos> primo, sono un principiante con ubuntu
<louiscesar> non sto capendo mi vuoi far disinstallare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, penso che non faccia per te
<Tektos> poi vorrei capire come accidenti installare Kubuntu sul mio notebook che non ha il supporto PAE (Phisical Address Extension) abilitato
<louiscesar> io ti chiedevo esiste un altra virtual box
<cristian_c> louiscesar, non ti cambia nulla
<louiscesar> time out
<cristian_c> ci sono macchine virtuali, ma quella più semplice da usare è virtualbox
<cybernova> !fakepae | Tektos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fakepae'
<cristian_c> lol
<louiscesar> esiste un altra virtual box?
<cristian_c> louiscesar, ti ho risposto sopra
<louiscesar> o solo questa di oracle che non mette lo schermo intero?
<cybernova> Tektos, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> louiscesar, come ti ho già spiegato, le guest additions si installano da menù
<cristian_c> lol
<Tektos> si ma non ci riesco a mettere in pratico ciò che dice la guida
<cybernova> Tektos, purtroppo kubuntu non la puoi utilizzare, è possibile installare sono lubuntu
<Tektos> ok quindi come devo procedere per installare lubuntu, ho seguito la guida ma mi sono perso per strada!
<cybernova> Tektos, è semplice ti scarichi la iso di lubuntu 14.04 e segui i 3 passi indicati dalla guida per la versione 14.04
<Tektos> oko, ma quando al 3 punto della guida mi dice di aggiungere fra i parametri di boot l'opzione forcepae, si riferisce alla schermata iniziale di Lubuntu??
<cybernova> Tektos, quando ti chiede se provare lubuntu oppure installarlo direttamente
<Tektos> ok cybernova ci provo, intanto grazie
<cybernova> Tektos, prego se hai problemi siamo qua
<Tektos> ok
<Tektos> Allora Cybernova, arrivo ad un certo punto che mi da un errore, e non so come risolverlo. L'errore è il seguente: Rilevare e montare il CD-Rom. Errore durante l'esecuzione di <<modprobe -v yenta_socket>>
<Tektos> cyber hai letto il mio msg?
<cybernova> Tektos, che pc è?
<Tektos> Asus L4R Processore Pentium M acquistato a luglio 2004
<Tektos> quindi cosa mi consigli?
<jester-> troppo nuovo
<jester-> o troppo vecchio, capita che non sia linux digeribile
<Tektos> gia!
<cybernova> Tektos, oltre a dargli forcepae devi inserirgli manualmente anche questa opzione: NOPCMCIA=yes
<Tektos> quindi dopo aver digitato forcepae devo dare uno spazio e poi scrivere questo?
<cybernova> Tektos, esattamente
<ross_> buona sera a tutti, cerco consiglio: devo masterizzare un file ISO, quale programma mi consigliate? io uso Ubunto 14.04 LTS grazie
<ross_> pardon Ubuntu**
<Tektos> mi sa che gli do una martellata a sto notebook. Mi da ancora lo stesso errore, solo che il mio dubbio sta nel fatto cheadesso mi dice che "non è stato possibile montare il CD-Rom d'installazione ecc."
<cybernova> Tektos, come ha detto jester- è possibile che il tuo notebook non sia più supportato
<cybernova> Tektos, se il tuo pc ha il supporto per le usb potresti provare con quella al posto del cd
<Tektos> posso riprovarci, ma se non ricordo male mi dava lo stesso errore e cioè: "non è stato possibile montare il CD-ROM d'installazione ecc"
<Tektos> premetto che ho disabilitato dal bios il lettore
<cybernova> Tektos, mhm che robe
<Tektos> ma scusa qui mi parla di Cd-Rom ma forse sto sbagliando perchè ho masterizzato la iso su un dvd
<ross_> cerco programma per masterizzare in ISO, qualche consiglio ? grazie
<jester-> Tektos: il lettore cosi vecchio supporta il DVD?
<cristian_c> !iso | ross_
<ubot-it> ross_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Tektos> si è un dvd-rom
<jester-> ross_: su quale sistema
<jester-> ross_: linux o winz
<ross_> cristian_c_: grazie mille!
<ross_> jester_: uso ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Tektos> ok cyber per stasera lascio perdere domani provero con l'usb sperando in un miracolo. grazie del supporto e buonanotte!!!
<cybernova> Tektos, di nulla buona notte anche a te
<Tektos> buonanotte a tutti!!!
<ross_> tektos_: buona notte!
<ross_> buona serata a tutti e grazie ancora per l'aiuto!
<Dawidh> Salve a tutti!
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-28
<akis24> giorno
<goldrake> nano nano
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<AndChat-28784>  /query ViCe95
<sniperwolf> buongiorno a tutti
<nexus7> ciao a tutti posso chiedere un info?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | nexus7
<ubot-it> nexus7: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nexus7> bene,ho un portatile con installato win8 che non mi lascia installare ubuntu, c'è qualche intervento da fare nel bios?
<sniperwolf> nexus7:  in che senso non ti lascia installare ubuntu?
<jester-> !uefi | nexus7
<ubot-it> nexus7: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<nexus7> che arriva al 99% di installazione poi dice che non si installa. ho letto che win8 e alcune case produttrici hanno creato un bios che impedisce modifiche
<jester-> nexus7: leggi la guida
<nexus7> grazie.
<tizi> Buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno sa come liberare spazio sul disco per aggiornamenti? Sono alle prime armi.. Grazie
<cristian_c> tizi, hai riempito la partizione?
<tizi> Penso di si..
<ExPBoy> urca
<cristian_c> tizi, quanto è grande la partizione di sistema?
<cristian_c> tizi, hai la home separata?
<tizi> dove recupero questa informazione?
<cristian_c> tizi, avvia una live
<cristian_c> anzi,
<cristian_c> tizi, apri un terminale
<tizi> terminale aperto
<cristian_c> tizi, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> tizi, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<tizi> vado su pastebin.com?
<tizi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7715809/
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<cristian_c> tizi, hai due partizioni
<tizi> ok
<cristian_c> tizi, posta una schermata di gparted
<tizi> scrivo gparted su terminale?
<tizi> non ci riesco..
<tizi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7715820/
<cristian_c> tizi, no, lancialo normalmente
<cristian_c> come fai con qualunque altra applicazione
<tizi> ok, adesso ho una finestra: /dev/sda 1 2 e 5
<tizi> c'è anche un "non allocato"
<cristian_c> tizi, posta la schermata
<tizi> Cristian, non riesco ad inserire la finestra su pastebin, ma ho notato che dev/sda 5 ha un punto esclamativo rosso
<cristian_c> tizi, non su pastebin
<cristian_c> pastebin serve a incollare il testo, mica le immagini
<cristian_c> !image | tizi
<ubot-it> tizi: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tizi> ho provato ma proprio non riesco... posso darti le inform
<cristian_c> tizi, che cos'hai provato?
<tizi> ho aperto postimage ma non ci riesco ad incollare gparetd
<cristian_c> tizi, incollare?
<cristian_c> tizi, devi caricare l'immagine
<tizi> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> è scritto chiaramente
<cristian_c> tizi, hai creato la schermata?
<cristian_c> il file immagine
<cristian_c> altrimenti una foto
<tizi> ho lanciato gparted, messo password, ed ora ho la schermata aperta con le informazioni sulle partizioni
<cristian_c> tizi, ok, fai uno screenshot e caricalo da qualche paerte
<cristian_c> *parte
<tizi> abbi pazienza, come si fa lo screen shot
<cristian_c> tizi, sei su unity?
<cristian_c> altrimenti un bello stamp
<tizi> http://postimg.org/image/p9djsnkt5/ab71db22/
<cristian_c> tizi, perché hai creato una partizione di /boot?
<cristian_c> e vedo anche una partizione criptata con luks
<cristian_c> lol
<tizi> non saprei? che significa tutto ciò?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro in ext2
<cristian_c> tizi, l0hai fatto tu, la domanda la faccio a te
<cristian_c> *'
<tizi> questo pc mi è stato regalato cosi, con linux gia installato...
<tizi> ha sempre funzionato benissimo
<cristian_c> tizi, non mi sembra ben installato
<cristian_c> e c'è anche una partizione criptata
<cristian_c> di cui non si sa nulla
<tizi> dovrei reinstallare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> tizi, come accedi solitamente a quella partizione?
<cristian_c> digita la password della partizione e accedi
<cristian_c> tizi, ti hanno dato la password giusto?
<cristian_c> (altrimenti non ci entravi)
<tizi> non accedo a nessuna partizione, avvio il pc e basta. si, ho la password..
<cristian_c> tizi, bene accedi, perché da quella schermata non si vede niente (è criptata)
<cristian_c> tizi, il file manager dovrebbe dirti quanto spazio rimane
<cristian_c> posta anche quella schermata
<tizi> http://postimg.org/image/hzhbledf3/91517938/
<tizi> http://postimg.org/image/5h156jc79/0d7de78c/
<briucci> ciao a tutti, oggi vorrei risolvere un problema di fluidità video che mi ritrovo spesso ad avere sul mio pc. io uso ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> tizi, la partizione non risulta montata
<cristian_c> quindi, cosa stai usando?
<cristian_c> briucci, su quale pc?
<tizi> non saprei...
<briucci> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
<cristian_c> tizi, montala
<briucci> 3100.449 MHz
<tizi> come si fa?
<cristian_c> briucci, quanta ram?
<briucci> 1874 mib di memoria
<cristian_c> tizi, come al solito, digiti la password (non quella di sistema, quella della partizione)
<cristian_c> la partizione criptata
<briucci> 512 mb ram installata su scheda video integratya in scheda madre, una nvidia
<cristian_c> briucci, ~ 2 GB?
<cristian_c> briucci, quale vga?
<tizi> va bene, ci proverò. Grazie 1000
<briucci> Ge FOrce 7025 /nForce 630a
<cristian_c> tizi, ok
<briucci> scusa non capisco la domanda quale vga? cosa vorresti sapere?
<cristian_c> l'hai scritto sopra
<cristian_c> geforce 7025
<briucci> ok, scusa
<briucci> mi va molto spesso a scatti e non riesco proprio a comprendere il perchè, o meglio vorrei capire se devo intervenire su parte hardware o se con qualche modifica al software posso ottimizzare la resa della mia machine
<briucci> premetto che io non gioco ma lo uso solo per vedere video e dilm
<cristian_c> briucci, ho visto i benchmark, la mia che è vecchissima è molto più potente della tua
<cristian_c> e la mia ha una decina di anni quasi
<briucci> ok quindi cosa mi consiglieresti di fare
<cristian_c> briucci, scusa ma perché hai installato ubuntu con unity su una macchina con scheda video tanto scarsa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> unity mica ci gira bene
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<briucci> eh bella domanda...
<cristian_c> la tua fa punteggio 24, la mia 58 (che è pure nvidia, 8400m g
<cristian_c> briucci, eh, ma scusa, non hai verificato la cosa prima di installare?
<cristian_c> se girava bene o no
<briucci> ecco, sinceramente non ho verificato,
<cristian_c> briucci, beh, un giro in live va sempre fatto prima di installare
<cristian_c> anche per accertarsi che tutto funzioni a dovere
<briucci> certo lo capisco, ma ora che sono qui cosa posso fare? nulla?
<briucci> cioè tu del mio hardware cosa mi consioglieresti di cambiare?
<briucci> oramai lo che questa macchina risulta n poco datata ma vorrei riuscire a fare un investimento mirato per aggioranrne il pacchetto hardware senza spendere cifre esorbitanti
<cristian_c> briucci, qui si parla del software
<cristian_c> a livello hardware decidi tu
<cristian_c> briucci, più che altro mi stupisce che tu utilizzi un'interfaccia grafica così pesante per quella macchina
<briucci> certo ma dal punto di vista software quindi non mi consoglieresti niente da fare?
<cristian_c> briucci, io ci installerei qualcosa di più leggero
<briucci> ok grazie
<cristian_c> briucci, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> briucci, e testale in live, prima di installare :P
<akis24> ciao
<fra_dolcino> come faccio a impedire il touchpad di fare ciò che vuole? ogni tanto appena la sfioro con il palmo inizia a incollare cose che è in memoria, oppure cambia repentinamente posizione
<fra_dolcino> uso xfce
<fra_dolcino> ho messo disabilita touchpad quando si digita, ma non fa un granché
<akis24> fra_dolcino: leggi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<fra_dolcino> grazie akis24, tuttava il mio touchpad ETPS/2 Elantech, quindi non saprei se la guida possa essere valida
<akis24> fra_dolcino:  a provare da terminale a dare  synclient TouchpadOff=1 non ci vuole molto
<fra_dolcino> akis24, perché dovrei disabilitare touchpad?
<akis24> [15:18:44] <fra_dolcino> ho messo disabilita touchpad quando si digita, ma non fa un granché   credevo volessi farlo ...
<fra_dolcino> akis24, no, era solo una funzione che ho trovato nel panello di controllo xfce per i mouse, che appunto disabilita solo temporaneamente di un secondo il touchpad mentre si scrive
<ross> salve a tutti, mi sta capitando spesso che dopo aver ripreso il pc una volta in stand-by e devo mettere la pass per riutilizzarlo, a quel punto il pc si incanta, si blocca anche il puntatore e devo fare un hard reset. c'è ualche codice da inserire da terminale per capire qual'è il problema?
<Alessandro_> salve
<Alessandro_> ho un piccolo problema
<Alessandro_> son oda poco passato ubuntu
<krabador> chiedi
<Alessandro_> ed ho un tv 40" UE40EH5300PXZT che prima riscivo ad utilizzare
<Alessandro_> con samsung all sahre
<Alessandro_> per vedere le mie foto e i filamati
<Alessandro_> che stavano sul pc
<Alessandro_> tutto collegato in rete
<Alessandro_> ora come devo fare?
<Alessandro_> grazie
<Alessandro_> scusare ma qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> Alessandro_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=450720
<krabador> samsung all share è un programma windows
<Alessandro_> lo
<Alessandro_> so
<Alessandro_> ma il mio tv no ha dlna
<krabador> ecco, allora va installato un server multimediale
<Alessandro_> e con samsung all share riuscivo a visualizzare il pc
<krabador> Alessandro_, mi dispiace, è un programma windoes
<krabador> windows
<Alessandro_> scusa se ti rompo krabador, ma come si installa un server multimediale per poi farlo funzionare sul mi otv
<Alessandro_> mi otv
<Alessandro_> mio tv
<krabador> per i programmi windows, su linux / ubuntu, se non c'è una versione , devi cercare un'equivalente
<Alessandro_> ok
<Alessandro_> ma come si fa
<krabador> Alessandro_, hai letto il link che ti ho mandato?
<Alessandro_> si
<Alessandro_> ma è per dlna e il tv non lo ha
<krabador> Alessandro_, se facevi partire samsung all share dal pc, faceva da server multimediale
<Alessandro_> quindi
<Alessandro_> ???
<fra_dolcino> http://wiki.xbmc.org/
<tpaper9> Salve, sono 3 anni che uso convertitore TTL-USB basato sul chip ft232 e non ho ancora capito come diavolo si crea una "regola" di udev per far si che il file /dev/ttyQUALCOSA associato all'ft232 abbia i permessi 777. Ogni volta devo impostarli manualmente con chmod. C'è qualcuno che mi sa aiutare?
<tpaper9> il device è "Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC"
<tpaper9> la regola che ho inserito è "SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6001", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0403", MODE="0777"", ma non funge.
<cristian_c> lol
<tpaper9> cristian_c, te scherzi, sono 3 fottuti anni che ogni volta che lo pluggo imposto i permessi a mano. Puntualmente ogni volta che cerco di far si che udev faccia tutto in automatico finisce a bestemmie xD
<cristian_c> tpaper9, cat /etc/udev/udev.conf
<tpaper9> cristian_c, è praticamente vuoto, ci sono 6-7 linee ma tutte commentate (# è commento, giusto?). Devo postartelo ugualmente?
<cristian_c> sì
<tpaper9> maledetto eeepc, manco pastebin.com si visualizza correttamente http://pastebin.com/5TepJRgS
<tpaper9> cristian_c, ↑
<cristian_c> tpaper9, perché sei root?
<cristian_c> poi sì che incasini tutto
<tpaper9> cristian_c, hai presente l'usura dei tasti a scrivere ogni volta "sudo" ?
<tpaper9> ho aperto una shell di root con su, non sono loggato dal DE come root
<cristian_c> per favore ritorna utente
<cristian_c> tpaper9, controlla /var/log/udev
<cristian_c> oppure utilizza udevmonitor
<tpaper9> cat: /var/log/udev: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> io ce l'ho
<tpaper9> sudo: udevmonitor: command not found
<cristian_c> tpaper9, la sintassi
<tpaper9> prego?
<cristian_c> udev dovrebbe esserci in /var/log
<cristian_c> o hai pacioccato con l'so (cosa molto probabile), oppure...
<tpaper9> è nuovo di pacca
<tpaper9> installato ieri
<cristian_c> dicono tutti così :P
<tpaper9> non c'è comunque quel file
<cristian_c> ok
<tpaper9> cristian_c, comunque da quanto ho capito su internet per farlo loggare devo specificarlo in udev.conf
<cristian_c> tpaper9, ok
<cristian_c> ma anche da me è commentato
<cristian_c> #udev_log="info"
<tpaper9> l'ho decommentato, ho dato udevadm reload ma nulla. Ergo riavvio
<tpaper9> I'LL BACK
<tpaper9> cristian_c, niente, non logga
<cristian_c> tpaper9, è udevadm forse
<cristian_c> anche perché: Non c'è il manuale per udevmonitor
<monster60076> Ciao a tutti, avrei assoluto bisogno di aiuto per installare la corretta versione di Linux, se così si può chiamare, su un mio vecchio ACER Travelmate serie 200, grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<tpaper9> ma sai una cosa cristian_c
<tpaper9> mi sono accorto che di default il device viene creato con permessi +rw per il gruppo dialout
<tpaper9> adesso aggiungo il mio utente al gruppo dialout e vedo se va...
<tpaper9> ok, funge
<cristian_c> <tpaper9> adesso aggiungo il mio utente al gruppo dialout e vedo se va...
<cristian_c> sono cose che ti lasciano così...
<tonio79> sudo apt-get check [sudo] password for antonio:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-it%5fIT E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<tonio79> qualcuno puodarmi una mano ?
<jester-> tonio79: sudo apt-get update
<tonio79> ok
<tonio79> jester-: niente stesso risultato
<jester-> tonio79: cambia serve apt
<tonio79> come posso fare ?
<jester-> tonio79: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> scaricare da  metti un serve italiano
<tonio79> lo avevo gia fatto stava gia su server italia
<tonio79> risultati pacchetti irrisolti
<andry092> Salve mi chiedevo se esistesse un programma per ubuntu  con il quale si possa trasformare file .mkv in .avi
<cristian_c> andry092, ci sono vari convertitori
<cristian_c> andry092, hai guardato nel software center?
<andry092> qual'è il piu usato? si ho guardato ma non sono riusito a trovarlo
<cristian_c> andry092, prova con arista
<cristian_c> !info arista
<ubot-it> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4 (saucy), package size 270 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<andry092> ok ora provo, grazie tanto ;)
<irmo> buonasera a tutti
<irmo> scusate il disturbo, ma mi trovo in una situazione strana e complicata... mi sono appena accorto di una connessione remota che cercava di attivare un redirect dalla romania sul computer dell'albergo in cui lavoro...ho chiamato la postale ma vogliono che gli stampi delle "prove"...e io non so dove mettere le mani..
<cristian_c> irmo, ok, ma in tutto questo qual è il nesso con ubuntu?
<irmo> che il casino è avvenuto su una shell montata su un sistema ubuntu
<irmo> il tipo si è agganciato da remoto, probabilmente non usava ssh (dato che il terminale si è aperto a schermo)
<cristian_c> irmo, non ho idea di come hai configurato la rete
<irmo> ha fatto in tempo a lanciare un wget (ha scaricato un pacchetto tar) poi io sono intervenuto e ha iniziato a dare comandi riguardanti la usb.. quindi ho staccato l'etehrnet
<irmo> volevo solo sapere dove posso cercare log che riguardino movimenti simili
<irmo> così stampo tutto e domani vado a fare denuncia
<cristian_c> irmo, se non spieghi tutto il contesto, è un po' difficile aiutarti
<irmo> il syslog riporta delle cose.. ma non so distinguere l'importante dalla routine
<cristian_c> configurazione rete, ecc...
<irmo> allora
<irmo> il sistema aveva il controllo remoto aperto, con password
<irmo> e sto ora entrando nel router per vedere se ci sono porte aperte
<irmo> hanno scaricato un pacchetto chiamato: csservers_redirecte_linux_hlds_dp.tar.gz
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<irmo> ma questa volta li ho beccati prima che lo scompattassero...
<cristian_c> irmo, quindi hai abilitato il controllo del desktop da remoto
<irmo> il computer non è mio.. è dell'albergo
<irmo> e i proprietari sono due signori anziani
<irmo> potrebbe averlo fatto un qualsiasi ospite
<cristian_c> andrebbe fatto con un certo criterio e non mostrando il fianco a chiunque
<cristian_c> irmo, ho capito, ma credo che servano i privilegi per attivare una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> l'utente non può farlo autonomamente senza permessi
<cristian_c> irmo, allora, quindi quale interfaccia grafica stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> per capire di quale software stiamo parlando
<irmo> è un 11.04
<cristian_c> irmo, peggio ancora
<irmo> c'era ancora gnome
<cristian_c> stiamo parlando di un desktop remoto su un sistema che è obsoleto
<irmo> fra l'altro ho appena trovato aperte le porte 5900-5909, 5800-5809 per vnc remote e la 22 per l'ssh server..
<cristian_c> non più aggiornato ed esposto a vulnerabilità di sicurezza, di tre anni fa
<cristian_c> irmo, quindi stai usando vnc
<irmo> non so cosa stessero usando
<irmo> il router ha queste porte configurate
<cristian_c> insomma, io un consiglio ai proprietari glielo darei
<irmo> il sistema non l'ho fatto io
<irmo> anche se credo che lo formatto in serata
<cristian_c> appunto, qualcuno avverta i proprietari
<cristian_c> irmo, sto cercando
<cristian_c> irmo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090876
<tizi> salve, qualcuno può guidarmi nella corretta partizione con gparted? grazie
<cristian_c> tizi, ?
<tizi> si di nuovo io...
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | tizi
<ubot-it> tizi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tizi> Qualcuno ha tempo per guidarmi alla corretta partizione con gparted? grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<irmo> cristian_c: sono entrato prima nell'auth.log.. apparte che ne esistono 2 (auth.log e auth.log1) ma non ho idea di cosa cercare..
<cristian_c> !ripeti | tizi
<ubot-it> tizi: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> irmo, log1 è quello più vecchio, presumibilmente
<cristian_c> irmo, c'è il log rotate
<cristian_c> irmo, scansionalo alla ricerca di info
<cristian_c> irmo, manda quelle come prove se hai individuato qualcosa
<irmo> ok... anche se entrambi i log arrivano fino ad oggi.. il che è strano...
<irmo> e se torno indietro con i comandi della shell, trovo un delete log..risalente a non so quando
<cristian_c> irmo, chi l'ha digitato?
<cristian_c> irmo, puoi postare il comando esatto?
<irmo> rm -rf 1.log
<irmo> la riga prima è stato perl 1.log
<cristian_c> irmo, r si usa con le directoty, non con i file
<irmo> cristian_c: ho trovato il programma che ha inserito il tipo.. e sono riuscito a lanciarlo.. è in rumeno o simile.. parla di redirect, chiede il nick del proprietario e la porta di partenza.. ha ancora i dati di chi l'ha usato per ultimo predefiniti
<cristian_c> irmo, inoltre, perl serve ad eseguire script, ma quello era un log
<cristian_c> irmo, e poi non c'è il percorso del log
<irmo> cristian_c: non so che dirti.. quello è il comando che trovo se premo la freccia verso l'alto sul terminale.. e non l'ho dato io, ne il sessantenne che dirige l'albergo..
<cristian_c> a meno che non si trovasse nella home o che non si sia spostato da terminale dove si trovava il file 1.log
<cristian_c> irmo, cosa? L'ha digitato il proprietario?
<cristian_c> perché?
<cristian_c> ah, ho letto male, avevo letto 'ma', invece di 'né'
<cristian_c> mi sembrava strano :P
<cristian_c> irmo, comunque, l'importante è che hai trovato quello che cercavi
<irmo> si.. ho i files usati.. purtroppo nessun log utile ^^"
<irmo> procedo al formattone
<cristian_c> irmo, ci sono quelli indicati nel topic
<cristian_c> irmo, io salverei una copia
<irmo> ho aperto quel log, ma non capisco nulla.. mi limito a stampare tutto
<cristian_c> stampa e invia
<irmo> invia?
<wallo> Buonasera a tutti
<wallo> Cortesemente qualcuno potrebbe dirmi quali sono i permessi corretti per la cartella /lib?
<jester-> wallo: tutte le cartelle hanno 755
<wallo> Grazie; perchè in poche parole ho fatto la cavolata di assegnare 777 a quella cartella (sono un neofita)
<jester-> wallo: ha pacioccato permessi cartelle di sistema?
<wallo> E quindi mi chiedevo come poter ripristinare
<wallo> Esattamente :/
<jester-> wallo: non si cambiano mai ne permessi ne owner ne gruppi a foiles e cartelle in /
<jester-> files*
<wallo> Lo scoperto tardi, potrei rimediare? Solo la cartella /lib ha subito la modifica dei permessi
<jester-> wallo: se hai paciccato varie cartelle in / hai un sistema compromesso e serve un ripristino
<jester-> wallo: sempre che non hai dato un cambio recursivo cioè a cartelle e tutti i suoi contenuti
<jester-> sudo chmod 755 /lib
<wallo> Grazie ma temo proprio di aver fatto la cavolata; anche tutti i file contenuti in tale cartella hanno i medesimi permessi
<jester-> !ripristino | wallo
<ubot-it> wallo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<wallo> Sembra una cosa abbastanza indolore, grazie
<wallo> Un'ultima domanda; leggo che i programmi non vengono toccati
<wallo> Vale anche per i driver? Perchè se dovessi reinstallare anche quelli finisco male
<wallo> A questo punto vado proprio a ripristinare; grazie per il veloce aiuto
<r0x> ciao
<r0x> come faccio a fare in modo che ubuntu si ricordi della luminosità impostata nella sessione precedente ad ogni avvio?
<aster-x> r0x, Prova questa discussione sul forum: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=578075
<fritz_> d
<Guest54803> sera, qualcuno mi aiuta mi si e' ammutito ubuntu
<Guest54803> alla riaccensione non mi portava audio in impostazioni di sistema
<Guest54803> dopo aver seguito tutte le guide possibili e' sparito il segno nella barra superiore
<B1z2aRr0n3> sera a tutti
<B1z2aRr0n3> n
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-29
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<nicola> posso una domanda
<nicola> qualcuno mi può linkare dove scaricare ubuntu 64 bit
<polissoiii> giorno
<polissoiii> ho dei problemi per l'aggiornamento
<polissoiii> mi compare questa scritta
<polissoiii> Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati  L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.
<polissoiii> e poi si blocca
<polissoiii> e poi volevo sapere cosa comporta aggiornare l'ubuntu che ho io con l'ultima versione
<polissoiii> devo salvare qualche cosa?
<polissoiii> prima di fare l'aggiornamento?
<polissoiii> nessuno?
<polissoiii> per gli aggiornamenti ho risolto
<polissoiii> per l'aggiornamento della versione ubuntu
<polissoiii> volevo sapere se avrò sempre dei proplemi per fare riconoscere lo scenner della stampante samsung
<cristian_c> !veggenti | polissoiii
<ubot-it> polissoiii: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<polissoiii> scusatemi
<polissoiii> e che chiedevo se c'erano dei problemi per fare conoscere lo scanner
<polissoiii> all'ubuntu ultima versione
<cristian_c> polissoiii, vale il suggerimento di prima
<polissoiii> mi aiutate in caso, vero?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | polissoiii
<ubot-it> polissoiii: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<polissoiii> come sempre avete fatto
<nellix> Buongiorno , non riesco a veder (far) funzionare il "trova" di Dolphin.Installato su Ubuntu 1204.Grazie!
<ExPBoy> ma dolphin è una applicazione kde
<nellix> Si , e questo è anche quello che non ho capito bene , in quanto funziona benissimo , solo il trova ha problemi.
<ExPBoy> nellix: è come far funzionare un diesel con la benzina
<ExPBoy> se vuoi usare dolphin usa kde
<ExPBoy> e fu8nzionerà tutto in modo ottimale
<nellix> essì , quindi il problema viene da lì ? E solo con il trova ?
<ExPBoy> nellix: evidentemente non si integra in modo totale
<ExPBoy> essendo concepito per kde
<ExPBoy> :)
<nellix> ooook ! Grazie ragazzi , buona domenica !
<_95A31_> Ciao ragazzi. Ho appena installato i driver Catalyst ma dopo il riavvio la luminosità é bassissima e a malapena riesco a vedere la schermata di login. Qualcuno ha avuto un'esperienza simile?
<cristian_c> _95A31_, come li hai installati?
<_95A31_> sia tramite pacchetto gestore dei driver sia tramite pacchetto scaricato dal sito della amd
<_95A31_> cristian_c
<cristian_c> _95A31_, contemporaneamente?
<_95A31_> cristian_c lol, no, non contemporaneamente. Ora ho la versione generata dall''installer AMD
<cristian_c> _95A31_, non vanno bene, qui non si da supporto ai driver scaricati da sito amd o nvidia
<cristian_c> ma solo a quelli presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<_95A31_> Per la versione del gestore dei driver date supporto.
<_95A31_> cristian_c
<cristian_c> _95A31_, speigati
<cristian_c> *spiegati
<_95A31_> ubuntu fornisce i driver proprietari tramite il gestore dei driver quindi pacchetti ufficiali
<_95A31_> cristian_c
<cristian_c> _95A31_, tu però stai parlando dei driver scaricati dal sito amd
<cristian_c> mica da quelli dei repository
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<_95A31_> Si. Ora rimetto quelli ufficiali
<cristian_c> _95A31_, prima disinstalla i run
<_95A31_> ovviamente :)
<_95A31_> cristian_c Ok ora ho i driver forniti da ubuntu. Stesso problema
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> _95A31_: sei velocissimo
<cristian_c> _95A31_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<cristian_c> pare che il .run cambi anche le lib
<_95A31_> ExPBoy Grazie :)
<_95A31_> cristian_c Gia fatto ;)
<fabio_cc> _95A31_, dai i seguenti comandi: cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness         e       cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<cristian_c> _95A31_, dpkg -l | egrep 'fglrx|libgl'
<_95A31_> purtroppo devo andare alla cieca perche é tutto scuro
<fabio_cc> _95A31_, ma è solo la luminosità bassa oppure è come se retroillumonazione fosse spenta? Se illumini lo schermo con una torcia vedi meglio?
<_95A31_> fabio_cc Retroilluminazione spenta
<cristian_c> _95A31_, anche in live?
<_95A31_> cristian_c No, con i driver open va tutto bene, pero ho bisogno dei proprietari perché uso programmi che richiedono opencl e vogliono i moduli amd
<cristian_c> _95A31_, per piacere posta il risultato di tutti i comandi
<_95A31_> cristian_c fabio_cc abbiate ancora un po di pazienza
<cristian_c> _95A31_, com'è che per disinstallare il .run e reinstallare le librerie ci hai messo un attimo, mentre per dare un paio di comandi ci metti una vita?
<Bobby__> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il puntatore del mouse, avvolte (anzi spesso) impazzisce un po, va ad intermittenza, secondo voi può essere dal fatto che ho due schede video? (una della intel del processore e una della ati)
<jester-> Bobby__: provato una altro mouse?
<_95A31_> Perche tolti i driver proprietari, x é partito e il copia incolla fa magie. Ora devo andare quasi alla cieca xD
<Bobby__> no.. però non secondo me non dipende dal tipo di mouse, perche non ho mai avuto problemi
<jester-> Bobby__: se non si prova non si puo sapere
<fabio_cc> Bobby__, bisogna fare la prova, magari è il filo rotto
<Bobby__> ora provo ne ho due (uno con filo e un altro senza)
<jester-> o hw non digeribile
<cristian_c> _95A31_, ma hai detto che il problema ce l'hai appunto con i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> come li hai tolti in oscurità?
<_95A31_> in modalita di recovery
<jester-> un bel ripristino?
<_95A31_> cristian_c
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> che mi pare sia il caso che non si arretta e dici al medico che ti fa male il mignolo
<Bobby__> @jester purtroppo lo fa ancora (anche se sembra un po di meno)
<jester-> Bobby__: scheda video e driver?
<rick_> salve a tutti, ho un problema con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: spesso capita che dopo averlo ripreso dopo lo stand-by capita che al momento di inserire la pass per riutilizzarlo si incanta, e sono costretto ad un hard-reset. Qualche consiglio? dopo averlo rifatto partire mi dice di premere il tasto "F" e poi dopo il controllo che fa selezionare una opzione ed io tra le 4 scelgo ubuntu
<jester-> Bobby__: attaccato diretto alla usb?
<Bobby__> driver non saprei dove vedere, scheda video dovrebbe essere un ati readon mobility serie 5xxx
<cristian_c> rick_, problemi con la sospensione?
<jester-> rick_: andare in impostaazioni screensaver e disattivare la pass
<Bobby__> che intendi per attacco diretto all usb?
<fabio_cc> Bobby__, lspci -k
<fabio_cc> !paste | Bobby__
<ubot-it> Bobby__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Bobby__: capita che si usi pure un hib usb non alimentato e fa casino
<jester-> hub*
<rick_> cristian_c : si esatto, lo uso, poi mi sposto lui va in stand-by e poi per riattivarlo muovo il mouse si accende e capita che in qual momento si blocca...
<rick_> jester_: vorrei mantenere l'accesso con pass
<jester-> rick_: hai aggiunto ppa?
<rick_> jester_: sono nuovo ho ubuntu da 4 giorni, cos'è ppa?
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> rick_: scheda video e driver?
<Bobby__> quella in uso sta scritto intel® Ironlake Mobile
<rick_> jester_: intendi se li ho installati?
<jester-> rick_: eh
<jester-> rick_: sudo apt-get update e posta l'output su pstebin
<jester-> !paste | rick_
<ubot-it> rick_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rick_> jester_: ok
<Bobby__> jester purtroppo sono nuovo e inesperto potresti dirmelo in modo piu semplice?
<jester-> Bobby__: è un comano da dare nel terminale
<jester-> comando*
<Bobby__> dove lo devo scrivere questo comando?
<rick_> jester_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7720432/
<jester-> !terminale | Bobby__
<ubot-it> Bobby__: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> rick_, c'è il log della sospensione
<jester-> http://www.mediahuman.com trusty/main amd64 Packages
<cristian_c> io lo guardavo sempre per controllare che funzionasse
<jester-> non si è aggiunto da solo
<rick_> cristian_c_: cosa devo fare ?
<jester-> e non hai impostato la chiave
<jester-> W: Errore GPG: http://www.mediahuman.com trusty InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY D808832C7D19F1F3
<jester-> meno male che sei nuovo
<jester-> rick_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> dai s a richesta repo senza chiave
<rick_> jester_: cristian_c_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7720444/
<rick_> jester_: nessuna richiesta...
<_95A31_2> cristian_c fabio_cc Ecco l'out dei comandi http://pastebin.com/LNzhBBkt
<cristian_c> _95A31_2, e quei 10 in cima?
<jester-> ii  fglrx-amdcccle   ii  fglrx
<jester-> la tua scheda non è compatibile se hai x a mignotte
<_95A31_2> cristian_c Sono i valori che mi aveva chiesto fabio: /sys/blabla/brightness
<cristian_c> rick_, se utilizzi repository esterni, normale che non vada pià nulla
<_95A31_2> Scappo a pranzo, a dopo
<rick_> cristian_c_: cosa vuol dire?  io ho semplicemente installato Ubunto dal sito e non ho fatto nulla in più...
<jester-> rick_: hai aggiunto un repo non ufficiale
<fabio_cc> rick_, i repository non si aggiungono da soli
<jester-> non si aggiunge da solo comunque ha aggiornato quacosa?
<rick_> jester_: se ho aggiunto qualche cosa, è perchè mi è stata consigliata da questa chat... io come dicevo prima non ne capisco na mazza
<rick_> jester_: c'è un modo per eliminarli e poi installare gli aggiornamenti "buoni" ?
<jester-> rick_: in questa chat è proibito consigliare roba non ufficiale, comunque ha aggiornato qualcosa?
<rick_> jester_: io non ho aggiornato nulla! non so nemmeno come si fa!
<jester-> rick_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade cosa ha fatto
<rick_> jester_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7720478/
<jester-> rick_: aggiornamenti a posto non si che dire sul problema della pass da sospensione
<_95A31_2> cristian_c fabio_cc Qualche anomalia nel log ?
<cristian_c> _95A31_2, prendi una torcia e posta schermata di driver aggiuntivi
<_95A31_2> vedo che riesco a fare con il cell che mi ritrovo
<cristian_c> flash led :P
<cristian_c> _95A31_2, a parte che lo stamp dovrebbe fregarsene della luminosità
<fabio_cc> infatti non viene influenzato
<_95A31_2> cristian_c Ecco: http://i61.tinypic.com/razvj5.jpg
<fabio_cc> _95A31_2, non ci sono dubbi, il gestore ti raccomanda di usare i driver open (terza scelta)
<_95A31_2> fabio_cc Devo lavorare con i driver proprietari perchè gli open non supportano OpenCL
<jester-> _95A31_2: ma se il propritario non quaglia con la tua scheda
<cristian_c> _95A31_2, lspci | grep VGA && sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<fabio_cc> _95A31_2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati#Schede_dalla_serie_Radeon_7000_alla_serie_Radeon_X_2300
<fabio_cc> _95A31_2, scusa ho sbagliato link
<fabio_cc> _95A31_2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati#Schede_della_serie_RadeonHD
<AntonioJunior_> Salve a tutti mi servirebbe supporto ad una domandina veloce...
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | AntonioJunior_
<ubot-it> AntonioJunior_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enn> ciao, non riesco a installare wine. aiuto per favore?
<jester-> enn: sudo apt-get install wine
<AntonioJunior_> Ok....scuse me :-D ....in pratica ieri ho collegato il mio netbook con xubuntu ad un monitor esterno. Ho impostato, dalle impostazioni....l'output a quel monitor...poi il pc...si è spento perchè la batteria era scarica (tutto regolare). questa mattina lo accendo e lo schermo non va!!! cioè, con il profilo dove ho cambiato le impostazioni non va, con l'altro si....Come posso ricambiarle queste info?
<enn> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cristian_c> enn, hai installato dai repository ufficiali?
<jester-> enn: cambia il server apt, sudo software-properties-gtk
<enn> si.. da ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, parli sempre dello schermo esterno?
<enn> metto cosa? main server?
<jester-> enn: e intatanto che ci sei in altro software abilita parteners e indipendenti
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c , si ma anche quello del netbook!
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ora è collegato a quello esterno?
<enn> independent era gia spuntato.. ma i canonical partners no
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c
<AntonioJunior_> si
<enn> ora li ho spuntati
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, descrivi la questione dei profili. Non si capisce cos'hai fatto
<enn> come server che metto?
<jester-> enn: metti un server italiano
<jester-> altro e italia
<enn> era gia impostato server for italy
<enn> lascio questo?
<jester-> enn: dentro a italia
<jester-> clicca +
<jester-> metti il crazy
<jester-> che fa figo
<enn> :D
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c , allora, ho collegato lò schermo, sono andato su gestione impostazion > schermo > ho scelto lo schermo esterno > ho cliccato semplicemente usa questo output
<enn> revert or close?
<jester-> enn ??
<enn> ho finito.. clicclo chiudi?
<jester-> zi
<enn> he information about available software is out-of-date  To install software and updates from newly added or changed sources, you have to reload the information about available software.  You need a working internet connection to continue.
<enn> reload o close
<jester-> enn: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> o reload
<enn> ok.. sta scaricando :D
<AntonioJunior_> :-)
<enn> adesso sudo apt-get install wine?
<jester-> eh
<_95A31_3> Finalmente ho messo la shel bianca con scritte nere.
<enn> aspettate eh.. vi aggiorno :D
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c?
<enn> onfiguring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├
<_95A31_4> cristian_c
<enn> contratto eula
<_95A31_4> lspci | grep VGA && lshw -c display | grep driver 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]        configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<enn> se vado sul ubuntu software center wine non risulta installato però
<enn> alla fine del contratto c è un ok..
<jester-> enn: devi approvare eula
<enn> come faccio?
<jester-> enn installando te lo chiede, vai con tab su ok o apprva
<enn> che frana che sono.. grazie cmq
<enn> fatto!!!!
<enn> grazie :)
<enn> come configurazione?
<_95A31_> cristian_c idee?
<cristian_c> _95A31_, un attimo soltanto
<fra_dolcino> ciao ho cercato di correggere un problema i lock in /var/lib/dpkg in seguito al tentativo di installazione manuale di un programma
<fra_dolcino> ho fatto sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<fra_dolcino> sudo apt-get install -f
<fra_dolcino> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fra_dolcino> ora si presenta questo problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7720945/
<fra_dolcino> come faccio a correggerlo?
<AntonioJunior> cristian_c
<AntonioJunior> cristian_c , allora, ho collegato lò schermo, sono andato su gestione impostazion > schermo > ho scelto lo schermo esterno > ho cliccato semplicemente usa questo output
<torakiki> buon pomeriggio ragazzi posso porvi una questione in merito a skype ?
<torakiki> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 e volevo installare skype ma vedo che non ce la versione per il mio 14.04
<cybernova> !skype | torakiki
<ubot-it> torakiki: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<torakiki> grazie ora gli do un occhiata
<cristian_c> Antsì, questo l'ho letto
<cristian_c> pareva che non si avviasse manco
<cristian_c> lol, è uscito
<cristian_c> _95A31_, ok
<cristian_c> <_95A31_4> lspci | grep VGA && lshw -c display | grep driver 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]        configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<cristian_c> _95A31_, prima ero impegnato
<cristian_c> _95A31_, la prima cosa che ti direi di fare è utilizzare setpci, ma non so se è un metodo che funziona quando la retrollluminazione non funziona in assoluto (con qualunque driver)
<cristian_c> _95A31_, ma volendo puoi provare
<cristian_c> lol
<_95A31_> cristian_c hai detto qualcosa? mi é morta la connessione
<cristian_c> _95A31_, la prima cosa che ti direi di fare è utilizzare setpci, ma non so se è un metodo che funziona quando la retrollluminazione non funziona in assoluto (con qualunque driver)
<cristian_c> _95A31_, ma volendo puoi provare
<antoniojunior> Salve help me!! cristian_c ci sei?
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, ho letto
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, sembrava che non si avviasse
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior> cristian_c , allora, ho collegato lò schermo, sono andato su gestione impostazion > schermo > ho scelto lo schermo esterno > ho cliccato semplicemente usa questo output
<antoniojunior> In pratica il profilo di default che ho modificato non si vede ma se, cerco di uscire e vado negli altri profili tutto funziona!!
<antoniojunior> Secondo te, spostando i datii presenti su quel profilo in un altro, e cancellando quello? Risolviamo giusto?
<antoniojunior> !cristian_c :
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cristian_c :'
<antoniojunior> !cristian_c
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cristian_c'
<antoniojunior> !say
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'say'
<antoniojunior> !ubot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbuntuBots ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<cristian_c> !abuso | antoniojunior
<ubot-it> antoniojunior: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<antoniojunior> Mi scusi :}
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, spiega questa cosa dei profili
<cristian_c> tu accendi il pc e...
<antoniojunior> Il profilo di default si apre...ma non si vede nello schermo perché lí ho modificato le impostazioni dello schermo giusto? Mi segui?
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, 'non si vede nello schermo'?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, posta una schermata
<antoniojunior> E un problema! Lo schermo in pratica non mi fa vedere niente,...
<antoniojunior> É nero!.....invece se clicco il tasto per spegnere...normale esce la finestrella per scegliere: esci, riavvia o spegni...io scelgo esci...(sempre senza vedere niente)....clicco esci....tramite invio, e posso scegliere un altro utente e qui si vede tutto scegliendo quest altro
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, quale impostazione è attivata quando accendi il pc?
<cristian_c> e poi non hai spiegato su quale schermo si vede l'immagine
<cristian_c> non posti niente
<antoniojunior> Nessuna parte!
<antoniojunior> Quando accendo il pc, ieri ho attivato lo schermo esterno
<antoniojunior> :(
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, allora dove viene visualizzata l'immagine?
<cristian_c> quando accendi il pc
<antoniojunior> Nessuna parte!!
<sergios> salve a tutti, sapreste dirmo come installare l'applet per la luminosità su ubuntu 14.04? in pratica vorrei l'icona della luminosità sul pannello superiore di unity
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, non scherziamo, come fai a visualizzare i profili allora?
<cristian_c> se non vedi il desktop da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> sergios, ciao
<sergios> ciao cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> sergios, dovrebbe esserci un indicatore tra gli indicatori di unity
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<antoniojunior> Cristian_c e chi scherza....per carità...si vede il loader di xubuntu...poi parte e non si vede il desktop....tramite comandi che ricordo clicco il tasto per spegnere il pc...e con invio seleziono esci....senza vedere niente sempre eh....e cosi esce da quell utente e posso scegliere gli altri....scendo l altro, li tutto ok mi segui?
<cristian_c> sergios, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Componenti
<sergios> ho googlato un po' ma ho trovato soluzioni installando repo esterni, visti i miei trascorsi e dopo aver installato da zero ub14.04 vorrei lasciarla pulita
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, quindi, quando esci, ricompare l'immagine?
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, e su quale dei due schermi?
<cristian_c> sergios, io eviterei repo esterni fossi in te
<sergios> cristian_c proprio quello che vorrei  evitare
<antoniojunior> cristian_c, qui tutto ok con gli altri profili...tutto sullo schermo del netbook...
<cristian_c> sergios, hai guardato l'ultimo link?
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, ma come fai a selezionare i profili?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> visto che non puoi vedere il desktop
<antoniojunior> cristian.....come devo spiegare!!!!
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, magari con una schermata
<cristian_c> o qualcosa di tangibile
<sergios> cristian_c adesso do un'occhiata, grazie
<antoniojunior> Eh come le faccio? :)
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, foto?
<antoniojunior> Ok un attimo
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, una domanda: che cosa intendi esattamente  con il termine 'profili'?
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ci si intende
<antoniojunior> Gli utenti...scusami
<cristian_c> ok
<antoniojunior> Un attimo, sto scrivendo con pastebin tutto....
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, ora c'è qualche info in più
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, pastebin?
<cristian_c> posta una schermata, invece
<cristian_c> sergios, ho controllato, non c'è nei repo
<cristian_c> sergios, ci sono un sacco di indicatori, ma non quello lì
<cristian_c> sergios, ti conviene scaricare direttamente il .deb per trsty (quindi, senza aggiungere ppa)
<cristian_c> *trusty
<antoniojunior> Cristian su pastebin sto incollando i link delle schermate anche
<cristian_c> antoniojunior, lol, linka direttamente le schermate
<antoniojunior> Ne sono 5 o sei...LOL
<cristian_c> lol
<giulia> ciao a tutti scusate ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 (prima volta che uso ubuntu) e non riesco a connettermi a internet non mi vede la scheda di rete c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> giulia, ok, dovresti indicare la scheda di rete
<cristian_c> giulia, non ti connetti con ethernet o senza fili?
<giulia> nemmeno con ethernet funziona no
<giulia> ora ti dico la scheda di rete
<giulia> Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller, v.v10.0.7c, A01
<giulia> non mi connetto nè con etheret nè senza fili
<cristian_c> giulia, tutte e due broadcom?
<cristian_c> sia eth che wifi
<Antoniojunior> Non so se ho incollato ho riloggato :D scusatemi http://pastebin.com/QDfDFK4t
<Antoniojunior> cristian_c, fammi sapere....:P
<sergios> cristian_c stavo leggendo il link wiki... sarebbe quindi un indicatore, esatto? ma dove trovo il .deb?
<giulia> Dell Wireless 1350/1450/1370/1470
<sergios> cristian_c la trovo una funzione molto utile, non capisco perchè non ci sia nei repo ufficiali
<giulia> questi i driver di riferimento
<cristian_c> sergios, ti tocca cercarlo su launchpad
<cristian_c> sergios, e ti scarichi direttamente il .deb per trusty, aggirando quindi il problema ppa
<cristian_c> giulia, apri un terminale
<giulia> aperto
<sergios> cristian_c penso di aver capito... ti faccio sapere se risolvo!
<AntonioJunior_> Salve giulia, salve sergios...:D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ok, le ho viste tutte, sei su xfce
<AntonioJunior_> si....Ora mi hai capito? :D
<giulia> ciao :)
<cristian_c> giulia, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, sì, è chiaro
<sergios> ciao Antonio :D
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, o meglio, è chiaro il fatto dell'utente
<AntonioJunior_> Quindi ora la mia domanda è:
<AntonioJunior_> Come posso ripristinare le impostazioni...o anche tutto....se si cancella tutto dal pc non fa niente
<AntonioJunior_> purtroppo di terminali non ne capisco
<giulia> cristian_c che info ti servono?
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, si potrebbe resettare xfce, che ne dici?
<cristian_c> la configurazione
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c, ma si.....
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ok
<AntonioJunior_> quindi come?
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, prendo gli appunti, in quanto non c'è un !xfcereset nel bot
<AntonioJunior_> l'importante è che risolvo il problema....sono in dual boot :) Ok sono qui io :D
<cristian_c> giulia, guarda quali marche sono
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> giulia, le righe che iniziano con: product:
<cristian_c> sergios, ok (non dovrebbe essere difficile)
<giulia> network controller BCM4311 802.11a/b/g Broadcom
<cristian_c> questo è il wifi
<sergios> cristian_c il fatto è che non ho familiarità con launchpad, mi sto documentando
<cristian_c> giulia, anche l'altro serve
<cristian_c> sergios, cerchi indicator-brightness su launchpad
<giulia> ethernet controller  BCM4401-B0 100base-TX
<cristian_c> !chat | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giulia> sono un po' lenta perchè mi dettano da un altro computer ;)
<cristian_c> giulia, ok, quindi sono due broadcom
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giulia, la tua è una situazione abbastanza sfortunata
<cristian_c> giulia, perché le due tendono ad andare in conflitto
<cristian_c> si può risolvere , eh, ma non è banale
<giulia> se anche riesco a risolvere solo il wifi...
<cristian_c> giulia, in conflitto nel senso che non funziona nessuna di esse
<cristian_c> ma si può risolvere
<giulia> ah ok
<AntonioJunior_> :D
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, Resettare xfce:
<cristian_c> rinominare la cartella .config/xfce e il file .config/xfce4-session rispettivamente in .config/xfce-bak e in .config/xfce4-session.bak
<giulia> haha ditelo che vi divertite
<cristian_c> giulia, ?
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, nella tua cartella home, quindi riguarda solo quell'utente
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, devi risolvere con l'utente paola?
<AntonioJunior_> si
<giulia> niente niente :) come si procede?
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, allora fai una cosa
<AntonioJunior_> yes :D
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, hai detto che dopo aver fatto il logjn con paola hai lo schermo nero, giusto?
<AntonioJunior_> si, perchè il pc automaticamente all'avvio accede con paola
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ok, allora accedi con paola
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, anche se hai lo schermo nero , non ti preoccupare
<AntonioJunior_> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, poi, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<AntonioJunior_> ok terminale aperto
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, anzi, ho sbagliato
<AntonioJunior_> al top :D
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, torna alla schermata di login, scusa
<cristian_c> giulia, un attimo
<AntonioJunior_> un attimo
<AntonioJunior_> sono alla scermata di login,
<AntonioJunior_> schermata*
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ok, senza aver fatto login
<AntonioJunior_> Ctrl-alt-f1?
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, devi essere qui: http://antoniojunior.altervista.org/upload/IMG_2998.JPG
<cristian_c> sei lì?
<AntonioJunior_> sisi
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+f1
<giulia> cristian_c, caduta, scusa come si deve procedere ora?
<cristian_c> giulia, sto cercando
<AntonioJunior_> ok terminale aperto
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo dov'è la procedura
<giulia> ok grazie
<cristian_c> giulia, ok, dovresti provare prima a installare il necessario senza connessione
<cristian_c> !broadcom | giulia
<ubot-it> giulia: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c, mi chiede il login
<AntonioJunior_> nel terminale
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, dagli le credenziali di paola
<AntonioJunior_> il login è il nome utente giusto cristian_c?
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c Ok :D fatto
<cristian_c> quello di paola
<cristian_c> e la password di paola
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ora sei loggato come paola?
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c, ho fatto il login e tutto.
<AntonioJunior_> sisi
<cristian_c> tutto?
<AntonioJunior_> paola@paola-A0D257: $
<AntonioJunior_> yes
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> rinominare la cartella .config/xfce e il file .config/xfce4-session rispettivamente in .config/xfce-bak e in .config/xfce4-session.bak
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ti do i comandi
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c, si grazie che di terminale io 0!
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, mv /home/paola/.config/xfce4-session /home/paola/.config/xfce4-session.bak
<AntonioJunior_> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/home/paola/.config/xfce4-session": File o directory non esistente
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c, :( !!
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, non usi xfce?
<AntonioJunior_> xfce è xubuntu giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<AntonioJunior_> allora si....lo uso!
<AntonioJunior_> UFF! :(
<AntonioJunior_> Tutte a me capitano!
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, calma
<AntonioJunior_> senza stress! :)
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ls -l /home/paola/.config/ | grep xfce
<AntonioJunior_> provo
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c, drwxr-xr-x 7 paola paola 4096 feb 25 19:01 xfce4
<AntonioJunior_> poi, drwx------ 2 paola paola 4096 nov 6 2013 xfce4-dict
<AntonioJunior_> :O
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ah, ok, non avevi il file xfce4-session
<AntonioJunior_> fai tu...ahaaaah
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, allora penso che ti basti rinominare la cartella xfce4
<AntonioJunior_> io non lo so...fai tu :D
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, mv /home/paola/.config/xfce4 /home/paola/.config/xfce4-bak
<AntonioJunior_> ok vediamo
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, e dopo: ls -l /home/paola/.config/ | grep xfce
<AntonioJunior_> stesso di prima solo che sopra nov 6 xfce4-dict e sotto xfce-bak 25 feb
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, non ho capito
<AntonioJunior_> drwx------ 2 paola paola 4096 nov 6 2013 xfce4-dict
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, prima dovrebbe esserci xfce4-bak e poi xfce4-dict
<cristian_c> in ordine alfabetico
<AntonioJunior_> drwxr-xr-x 7 paola paola 4096 feb 25 19:01 xfce-bak
<AntonioJunior_> sta dopo
<giulia> cristian_c, mi dice che nel cd di installazione dovrei installare questi pacchetti tramite i seguenti comandi /pool/main/d/dkms.deb  /pool/main/p/patch.deb  /pool/main/f/fakeroot  /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, hai digitato male
<AntonioJunior_> come o.O
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, mv /home/paola/.config/xfce4 /home/paola/.config/xfce4-bak
<giulia> ma mi dice no such file or directory
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ti sei dimenticato un 4
<cristian_c> giulia, devi scaricare da altro pc se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> l'occorrente
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c ora mi riporta l'errore file o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, hai fatto un po' un casino
<AntonioJunior_> prima comunque ho scritto bene cristian.....
<AntonioJunior_> ed anche ora ho riscritto...
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, mv /home/paola/.config/xfce-bak /home/paola/.config/xfce4-bak
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, no, avevi scritto male
<AntonioJunior_> provo
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, avevi scritto xfce-bak invece di xfce4-bak
<AntonioJunior_> giusto scusami
<cristian_c> <AntonioJunior_> drwxr-xr-x 7 paola paola 4096 feb 25 19:01 xfce-bak
<giulia> cristian_c, li ho scaricati (file compresso.gz) e passati nell'altro computer, come faccio ad installarli?
<cristian_c> giulia, ora guardo
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<giulia> grazie mille :)
<AntonioJunior_> ok cristian andato questo
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, e dopo: ls -l /home/paola/.config/ | grep xfce
<cristian_c> dimmi che esce
<AntonioJunior_> 4096 feb 25 19.01 xfce4-bak
<AntonioJunior_> nov 6 xfce4-dict
<cristian_c> e dict :P
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> solo questi?
<AntonioJunior_> si
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ctrl+alt+f7
<AntonioJunior_> ok accedo?
<cristian_c> non so se va riavviata la sessione
<AntonioJunior_> la riavvio?
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo mai
<AntonioJunior_> lol ci provo a riavviarla?
<cristian_c> prova
<AntonioJunior_> ok paola si apre!!!! quindi tutto qua?
<AntonioJunior_> è una riconfigurazione, i file non si sono cancellati...?
<AntonioJunior_> !
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, hai rinominato la cartella, quindi l'so non la trova e la ricrea
<Alex_______> buona sera
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, perché gli hai cambiato nome
<Alex_______> un aiuto per favore
<cristian_c> creando una copia di backup
<AntonioJunior_> e quindi ora tutto ok?
<Alex_______> non sono pratico di ubuntu
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, non te l'ho fatta semplicemente cancellare, ma rinominare, in modo da tenere copia
<AntonioJunior_> quindi...io non ne capisco...
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, hai riavviato la sessione?
<AntonioJunior_> si, paola si apre
<Alex_______> hoa scaricato ps3 media server, e ho dato i comandi che dicevano sulla guida, ma non mi apapre l'applicazione, come devo fare?
<Alex_______> grazie
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Alex_______
<ubot-it> Alex_______: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ottimo, allora ha funzionato, no?
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> hai resettato xfce
<AntonioJunior_> si cristian_c ora non devo fare più niente? :D Grazie!!!! ma hai un link di questa guida così da conservarla?
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, non c'è un link, ho messo il comando l'altro giorno negli appunti
<giulia> cristian_c, news per la mia schedina wifi? ;p
<cristian_c> c'era un altro utente che aveva fatto pasticci con l'utente in xfce :P
<AntonioJunior_> ok...me lo copio da sopra?
<cristian_c> giulia, ah, ok, un pacchetto lo devi prendere dal cd e gli altri da un altro pc collegato alla rete
<cristian_c> AntonioJunior_, ti basta sapere che la cartella è .config/xfce4
<cristian_c> nella tua home
<giulia> dalla rete ho scaricato 802.11 Linux STA
<cristian_c> <giulia> cristian_c, mi dice che nel cd di installazione dovrei installare questi pacchetti tramite i seguenti comandi /pool/main/d/dkms.deb  /pool/main/p/patch.deb  /pool/main/f/fakeroot  /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl
<AntonioJunior_> si ma con paola non la vedo
<giulia> da questo link http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<cristian_c> In mancanza di una connessione ad internet, il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source può essere reperito nella cartella /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl del CD di installazione di Ubuntu.
<giulia> ok, e lo estraggo manualmente?
<Alex_______> salve, ho scaricato ps3 media server, e ho dato i comandi che dicevano sulla guida, ma non mi appare l'applicazione, come devo fare?
<cristian_c> giulia, sì
<AntonioJunior_> cristian_c, ti ringrazio assai! :D
<giulia> cristian_c, ok, trovato e spostato sul desk, è un file deb
<giulia> come lo installo?
<Alex_______> qualcuno ha una soluzione per il mio quesito? grazie
<cybernova> Alex_______, non è un pacchetto dei repo ufficiali, non diamo supporto qui, puoi provare a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<giulia> cristina_c, l'ho installato con il comando sudo dpkg -i pacchetto_file.deb
<giulia> cristian_c, no cristina :)
<giulia> cristian_c, ci sei ancora?
<ro_> problemi con ubuntu 14.04
<giulia> cristian_c, ci riprovo domani... grazie di tutto
<forestiero> buonasera
<forestiero> vorrei installare ubuntu in un portatile ma nella fase di installazione mi da degli errori nel disco, potrebbe essere l'hd da cambiare... da una live riesco a capire se l'hd è ancora integro?
<sergios> allora questa non è una richiesta di aiuto ma di opinione vengo e mi spiego...
<sergios> avendo la necessità di invertire i colori dello scermo, dopo averci sbattuto tempo fa, ho raggiunto questo metodo molto semplice:
<sergios> installando xcalib che è un calibratore di monitor per xorg
<sergios> e sfruttando la funzione "invert" appunto
<sergios> xcalib -i -a
<sergios> a questo punto ho creato una scorciatoia da "impostazioni/tastiera/scorciatoie/+"
<sergios> qualcuno di voi conosce altri metodi per questa funzione? ho sentito che c'è qualcosa di simile in compiz (ma pare non funzioni benissimo con ubuntu 14.04)
<roknot> Salve ho problemi con Ubuntu 14.04 ...Live dvd acquistato da Canonical UK ltd Dopo l'installazione tutto ok per qualche giorno ma ora all'avvio  si blocca con schermata e avviso di Hardware che necessita di O.E.M. e kernel panic! Ho un pc fisso con scheda madre asrock n68c-s ucc Scheda video Nvidia geforce 7025 n force 630a chipset Bios P1.5 rom size 1024 kbts CPU amd 64x2.
<ziogio> Buonasera, qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come disattivare il monitor integrato del portatile ed utilizzare solo quello esterno?
<cybernova> !ripristino | roknot
<ubot-it> roknot: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ale> salve a tutti! ho erroneamente installato ubuntu 14.04 lts a 32 invece che a 64; quindi l'ho rimasterizzato a 64 e l'ho reinstallato (era proprio una delle opzioni che dava il cd al momento dell'installazione: Reinstalla, installa affianco, elimina e rinstalla da capo, cancella tutto). Peccato che mi ha trasformato tutto l'hd in un'unica partizione, perdendomi i dati e win ...
<ale> qualcuno può aiutarmi a recuperarli?
<ro_> Ho avviato tutti i comandi elencati nella finestra di modalità di ripristino e ora sta scaricando degli aggiornamenti..
<cybernova> ale, hai già reinstallato ubuntu su quella partizione?
<ale> oggi per la prima volta
<ale> e ho perso tutto
<cybernova> ale, credo sia difficile recuperare tutti i dati, ormai c'hai anche reinstallato sopra ubuntu...
<ale> però non capisco, e vorrei davvero capire per il futuro:
<ale> mi è stato suggerito di partizionare l'hd in quattro partizioni primarie: 2 per Win, 1 per Ubuntu e 1 per i DAti; spiegandomi che così è più facile installare i SO perchè basta formattare e rinstallare sopra la partizione di Ubuntu.
<ale> L'ho fatto e mi è stato detto che l'impostazione mandata con Gparted era corretta
<cybernova> ale, chi ti ha suggerito questo?
<ale> Uno dal sito del Majorana
<cybernova> ale, hai un computer con ssd?
<ale> quando ho provato a rinstallare Ubuntu la cosa non è per niente quadrata: cliccando su "altro" in fase di installazione, già mi faceva vedere l'hd solo con 3 partizioni: swap, ubuntu e spazio libero...
<ale> non lo so... cosa devo digitare per scoprirlo?
<cybernova> ale, cat /etc/fstab
<cybernova> !paste | ale
<ubot-it> ale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7722885/
<cybernova> ale, ok hai un hard disk normale, non riesco a capire come mai non ti abbia suggerito di creare una partizione di swap
<ale> me l'ha suggerito: infatti una delle partizioni è estesa con dentro: swap e dati
<cybernova> ale, bene, il tuo pc ha uefi?
<ale> non so cos'è
<cybernova> !uefi | ale
<ubot-it> ale: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ale> ma come faccio a sapere se è uefi?
<cybernova> ale, ok ho già visto che il tuo pc non ha uefi, allora ti sarà pure saltato fuori durante l'installazione "Installa ubuntu accanto a windows"
<ale> esatto è l'ho fatto
<ale> la prima volta
<ale> oggi invece diceva "installa ubuntu affianco a ubuntu"
<ale> mi spiace disturbare, ma vorrei capire cosa ho sbagliato così da fare giusto la prox
<cybernova> ale, allora è possibile che abbia fatto un casino, ha tenuto in considerazione ubuntu installato dando per scontato che tutto il resto era a disposizione per installarci il nuovo ubuntu
<cybernova> così ha tenuto i 2 ubuntu e tolto winz
<ale> ma io non ho cliccato su quella opzione: ho cliccato su "reinstalla ubuntu"
<cybernova> ale, che opzioni c'erano?
<ale> ma quindi ora ho davvero perso tutto ? (per carità, ho copiato tutti i dati... è solo che mi eviterei di ricopiarmi 80 gb di dati......!)
<ale> l'ho scritto nel primo post
<ale> Reinstalla ubuntu, installa affianco a ubuntu, elimina e rinstalla da capo, cancella tutto
<cybernova> ale, e tu hai fatto reinstalla
<ale> yes
<ale> ho sbagliato? Credevo l'avrebbe reinstallato sulla partizione giusta...
<ale> però prima avevo anche provato a selezionare l'ultima opzione, perchè mi dava accesso a delle ulteriori opzioni bloccate nelle altre. Una di queste era "altro" e cliccando lì sono entratao nel classico menù con tutte le partizioni... e....
<zappo_> ho comperato un monitor benq hdmi, ma ubuntu 14/04 in impostazioni di sistema, monitor mi dice monitor sconosciuto.per impostare la risoluzione come faccio?
<cybernova> ale, e cosa hai fatto in altro?
<ale> ...e ce n'erano solo 2: swap, e Ubuntu con praticamente tutti i Gb disponibili tranne quelli occupati dallo swap (il chè è già sbagliato a priori, visto che avevo 210 gb destinati a Dati su una partizione logica dentro all'estesa)
<ale> di fatto non ho fatto nulla, pensando che avesse già impostato le cose per cancellare tutto, sono tornato indietro e ho cliccato "reinstalla ubuntu"
<cybernova> ale, allora il problema evidentemente è che la prima volta hai installato male a sto punto,
<ale> c'è un modo per mandarti una foto di com'era l'hd prima?
<cybernova> ale, comunque i dati che avevi prima li puoi considerare perduti, ti tocca ripristinarli dal backup
<cybernova> !image | ale
<ubot-it> ale: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ale> già....peccato che l'immagine non ci sia più perchè il pc ha perso tutto........
<cybernova> ale, evita di seguire consigli da forum non ufficiali comunque
<cybernova> la guida ufficiale per l'installazione di ubuntu è questa:
<cybernova> !installazione | ale
<ubot-it> ale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ale> ok, per ora grazie. Me la studio e vedo che fare. Buona serata.
<cybernova> ale, prego buona serata anche a te
<zappo_> ho comperato un monitor benq hdmi, ma ubuntu 14/04 in impostazioni di sistema, monitor mi dice monitor sconosciuto.per impostare la risoluzione come faccio?
<elisa> ragazzi buona sera a tutti
<rick_> buona sera a tutti, problema: mi capita che avvolte con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS perdo la connessione Wi-Fi mentre con altro pc con winz non la perdo. E' un problema di Ubuntu ? grazie
<elisa> ho un problema col wifi, ho lubuntu 14.04, mi dice connesso, ma non ho accesso a internet
<elisa> sono disperata
<elisa> ho provato a cambiare ipv4 da network manager, ma nulla
<elisa> penso centrino qualcosa i dns
<elisa> buona sera ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto
<elisa> ho lubuntu 14.04, mi connetto al wifi, dice connesso, ma internet non funge
<elisa> sono disperata
<elisa> ho già provato a cambiare da network manager ipv4 ma nulla
<elisa> ho messo dchp automatic e i 2 dns della google ma nulla
<elisa> aiutatemi per favore
<elisa> vabè dai
<elisa> però cioè che senso ha che c'è una chat
<elisa> e nessuno risponde
<elisa> assurdo
<elisa> bell'aiuto
<elisa> il bello che quando installi linux dice, c'è una comunità sempre pronta ad aiutarti... bello
<elisa> anybody
<elisa> can help here?
<elisa> please i'm desperate
<rick_> elisa_: ciao anche io ho un problema con Ubuntu, ma forse essendo oggi Domenica, i moderatori staranno cenando e magari si stanno rilassando...
<elisa> speriamo
<elisa> qualcuno si faccia vivo
<mibofra> ciao ragazzi
<mibofra> che problemi avete?
<elisa> allora
<elisa> ciao e grazie intanto
<elisa> praticamente mi da connesso sul wifi ma non entra su internet, penso problema di dns
<elisa> ho lubuntu 14.04
<ro_> Salve ho problemi con Ubuntu 14.04 ...si blocca con schermata e avviso di Hardware che necessita di O.E.M. e kernel panic! pc fisso con scheda madre asrock n68c-s ucc Scheda video Nvidia geforce 7025 n force 630a chipset Bios P1.5 rom size 1024 kbts CPU amd 64x2. Ho tentato in modalità grafica ma non riesce a scaricare i pacchetti che dice essere mancanti perchè si blocca e poi ..kernel panic! Perchè?! Non so più cosa tentare..
<elisa> ro , conosci altri posti di supporto? qui mi sembra abbastanza inutile
<mibofra> elisa, in un terminale: ping www.google.it
<mibofra> vedi se funge
<mibofra> pinga anche il dns : ping 8.8.8.8
<elisa> mi dice sempre così 64 bytes from fa-in-f94.1e100.net (173.194.70.94): icmp_seq=6 ttl=48 time=59.0 m
<mibofra> ro_, installato fresco fresco?
<elisa> e continua a scriverlo senza fermarsi
<mibofra> elisa, dai sulla tastiera ctrl + c
<elisa> non succede nulla se faccio ctrl+c che significa sulla tastiera?
<elisa> ho lubuntu 14.04
<mibofra> e poi guarda la voce packet loss
<mibofra> si sulla tastiera, nel terminale
<mibofra> e vedi quella voce
<mibofra> se è a 0 % non dovresti avere problemi di connessione
<ro_> no non ne conosco altri mi disp
<mibofra> magari è il browser in modalità offline
<elisa> quando premo ctrl c dentro terminale mi scrive questo ^C
<elisa> boh..
<elisa> ragazzi io non ne capisco molto per favore venitemi in contro
<mibofra> elisa, si fa così
<elisa> il wifi mi da connected, però quando apro internet non va
<elisa> penso sia dns
<mibofra> comunque, dovrebbe essere connesso
<mibofra> usi firefox?
<elisa> non
<elisa> è problem aid browser
<elisa> ma di dns
<elisa> se qualcuno riuscisse ad aiutarmi a settarlo forse potrei andare a dormire serena
<elisa> ieri ero in inghilterra e li il wifi di casa della virgin mi andava lla grande, oggi arrivo in italia, e alice mi da sti problemi
<elisa> cioè nel fisso con windows funziona, ma qui col notebook con lubuntu niente
<elisa> basta fare 2+2 per capire che è il dns
<mibofra> elisa, prima ascolta me poi vediamo i dns
<elisa> o
<elisa> k
<elisa> ti seguo dimmi
<elisa> cosa fare
<mibofra> usi firefox?
<elisa> sia firefox che chrome, nessuno dei due va
<mibofra> firefox è in modalità non in linea per caso? (file → modalità non in linea, attivata quando è presente il segno di spunta su questa voce)
<ro_> Ubuntu è stato installato prima con un live cd ma..non si avviava correttamente e ho formattato il disco (900 gb quindi di spazio ne ha senza fare partizioni) non sono pratica di bios ma quando ho installato dal live dvd della Canonical è andato tutto bene per un pò poi ..prima il divieto di accesso in alto a dx che consigliava di eseguire apt-get poi vari tentativi di installazione sempre da dvd e ora devo aver combinato qualcosa d
<ro_> non si avvia neppure in modalità grafica perchè ..kernel panic!
<mibofra> ro_, se è una installazione pulita o seminuova, ovvero non hai nulla li dentro, direi di reinstallare da zero
<mibofra> reinstallando, fagli installare gli aggiornamenti dalla rete
<mibofra> te lo chiede l'installer se lo vuoi fare, basta che spunti la relativa voce appena spunta e continui
<ro_> ho già tentato ma quando do il comando di avvio da dvd ora segnala solo kernel panic e hardware to be filled by OEM oppure attempt to kill init,..
<elisa> mibofra
<elisa> ci sei ancora?
<mibofra> si
<elisa> allora
<mibofra> ciao krabador
<elisa> niente, praticamente ora sono connessa col pc di mio fratello che ha windows quindi il wifi funziona, ma col mio notebook lubuntu14.04, dice connesso ma internet non va
<mibofra> ro_, reinscarica la iso più recente e rimasterizzala, fai un controllo md5 sulla iso prima di masterizzarla
<mibofra> !md5 | ro_
<ubot-it> ro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<elisa> ho tentato anche a mettere dchp automatic ipv4 con 2 dns di google, quello 8888 8844 ma niente.
<ro_> ma ho il dvd originale della Canonical ..e non ho possibilità di masterizzare un dvd
<krabador> elisa, hai provato a mettere i dns della tua compagnia?
<mibofra> elisa, se pensi siano i dns, vai nelle impostazioni della connessione wifi (tasto destro sull'icona del gestore connessioni, modifica connessioni) seleziona la connessione wifi e nel tab ipv4, metti come metodo automatico dhcp solo indirizzi, metti gli indirizzi nel campo server dns, e poi riavvia la connessione
<mibofra> ovvero disconnettiti e riconnettiti
<elisa> il problema è quali sono i dns della mia compagnia? io ho alice
<elisa> ma come li vedo?
<mibofra> ro_, dvd originale acquistato nello store ecc?
<krabador> elisa, 87.37.17.46
<elisa> solo questo devo mettere? pensavo fossero 2
<krabador> elisa, 85.37.17.46
<ro_> si ..arrivato per posta da Canonical UK ltd
<krabador> non 87, scusa
<elisa> ok quindi ne inserisco solo uno giusto?
<mibofra> elisa, comunque mi sembra strano che in dhcp il modem non ti fornisce il tutto già bello e pronto
<mibofra> si
<elisa> lubuntu sai che da beghe, quindi capitano ste cose
<mibofra> mettine solo uno
<elisa> su ubuntu invece perfetto
<mibofra> sempre lo stesso network manager è
<elisa> su dchp client id metto qualcosa?
<elisa> metto automatic dhcp oppure automatic dhcp addresses only?
<mibofra> elisa, dhcp addresses only
<mibofra> e metti gli indirizzi nel campo server dns come detto sopra
<elisa> niente
<mibofra> salvi la connessione e disconnetti riconnetti
<elisa> non va manco con quel dns
<mibofra> se non disconnetti riconnnetti le modifiche non vengono applicate
<elisa> nada...
<elisa> che nervoso...
<mibofra> uhm facciamo una prova
<elisa> ieri con la virginmedia, in inghilterra funzionava alla grande.
<mibofra> elisa, in un terminale dai nslookup facebook.com
<elisa> arrivo in italia, problemi.
<elisa> ok asp
<mibofra> se ti risolve l'indirizzo allora funge
<elisa> dddddServer:		127.0.1.1 Address:	127.0.1.1#53  ** server can't find facebook.com: REFUSED
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> elisa, dai nel terminale gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<mibofra> postalo con
<mibofra> !paste | elisa
<ubot-it> elisa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7723241/
<mibofra> ok è lui
<mibofra> elisa, per curiosità dai questo comando :
<mibofra> nslookup www.google.it 5.175.164.134
<mibofra> 5 ecc è il mio server dns, vedi se riesce a contattarlo ed a darti la risoluzione del dominio www.google.it
<ale> buona sera a tutti. sto formattando pc con xp e hd xata. Mentre procedo a creare le partizioni mi chiede il punto di mount della partizione ntfs che conteneva xp e che voglio mantenere in ntfs x usarla comecpartizione dati.
<elisa_> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<elisa_> così mi dice mibofra
<ale> quale punto di mount devo scegliere tra /dos e /windows?
<mibofra> elisa, dai ping 192.168.1.1
<mibofra> sarebbe il modem
<mibofra> vedi se ti risponde
<mibofra> ale, va bene anche /pincopallino, basta che selezioni la giusta partizione
<elisa_> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=254 time=1.78 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=254 time=0.958 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=254 time=1.11 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=254 time=1.07 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=254 time=0.996 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=254 time=1.08 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=254 time=0.982 ms 64 bytes from 192.1
<elisa_> mibofra, quello significa che risponde?
<mibofra> si
<ale> non posso mettere altro che qs due opzioni...e se non lacmetto mi da errore e mi dice che non verrà utilizzata
<elisa_> infatti mi dice che è connesso cavolo, ma xkè nn va internet
<elisa_> mi da anche 60% segnale, tutto mi dice, che è connesso perfettamente.
<mibofra> ale, scegli una delle due
<elisa_> forse alice non va d'accordo con lubuntu
<mibofra> elisa_, riavvia il modem e riprova
<mibofra> torno tra poco
<mibofra> ciao jester-
<elisa_> ok
<mibofra> elisa_, nel caso chiedi un attimo a jester-
<elisa_> ok grazie
<elisa_> ciao jester ci sei?
<ale__>  scusate, si è disconnesso tutto e non so se mi avete risposto....
<ale__> che punto di mount devo mettere?
<ale__> aiuto....
<ale__> che differenza c'è tra punto di mount /dos e /windows?
<elisa> niente, anche dopo riavvio del modem, sempre connesso ma niente internet
<elisa> assurda sta cosa
<jester-> elisa: che modem
<jester-> elisa: e naturalmente in wifi immagino
<elisa> ne ho 2, ho 2 connessioni diverse, uno è un lynsyss e l'altro è wlan-ap
<elisa> si wifi, li ho provati entrambi ma niente,
<elisa> da connesso, 60%, o 50%, ma a momento di aprire internet, nada.
<jester-> elisa: da stato modem risulta connesso?
<elisa> lo devo vedere su terminale?
<jester-> elisa: non da dentro al modem
<elisa> mio fratello sta usando il suo pc con windows in questo momento con quel modem e gli va
<elisa> quindi il modem funziona ovviamente.
<jester-> elisa: http://192.168.0.1 per linksys
<jester-> admin admin
<elisa> una volta dentro cosa devo fare?
<elisa> vedere se dice connesso?
<jester-> vai in stato modem e controlli se è connesso
<elisa> il problema è che
<elisa> non mi ci va su
<elisa> http://192.168.0.1
<elisa> non avendo internet...
<elisa> è connesso, ma come ho già detto internet non funziona.
<elisa> quindi non mi va suhttp://192.168.0.1
<elisa> cmq qui a casa mia tutti stanno usando il modem lynkys e a tutti funziona, è problema di lubuntu.
<elisa> dns qualcosa del genere...
<jester-> elisa: aaah lubntu, hai l'icona network sulla barra?
<elisa> si
<elisa> l'ho fatta apparire con nm-applet
<jester-> elisa: terminale e dai: lspci | grep -i network
<elisa> e ti copio i risultati?
<jester-> elisa: si
<elisa_> mitico mibofra
<elisa_> bastava riavviare il modem
<elisa_> come lo hai capito?
<mibofra> puro colpo di culo
<elisa_> e soprattutto perché una volta riavviato il modem ora funziona tutto perfettamente?
<jester-> ma va a ciapà di ratt
<elisa_> ahahaha
<mibofra> elisa_, il server dhcp al suo interno si è rassettato, tipo lo stomaco quando prendi la citrosodina
<elisa_> lol
<jester-> ti ho detto di entrare a controllare per cosa?
<elisa_> ogni tanto 1 riavviata di modem ci vuole
<jester-> si come fare la doccia
<elisa_> lol
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-22
<Kekkos> Salve, ho avuto alcuni problemi con ubuntu 15.04, così vorrei ri-passare alla 14.04... è possibile effettuare il deupgrade?
<marior> ciao a tutti
<marior> ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<davide> <come va>
<ricoh> buondi', qualcuno mi puo' aiutare con un fastidioso problema all'avvio?
<krabador> ricoh, descrivilo
<ricoh> al primoavvio non vedo la schermata di login
<ricoh> dopo aver staccato la corrente
<ricoh> scelgo di avviare normalmente
<krabador> e perchè hai staccato la corrente?
<krabador> prevalentemente coe l'hai staccata?
<ricoh> vedo una serie di messaggi di errore i/o troppo veloce per leggerli e poi parte
<krabador> errore i/o ---> molto male
<ricoh> c'e qualche cosa che posso salvarmi la fase di avvio^
<krabador> potresti aver fregato il disco, altro , tra memoria e chipset
<ricoh> torno subito
<krabador> di che ubuntu stai parlando?
<ricoh> lts
<krabador> ricoh, versione precisa, per favore , non hai solo il cognome, vero?
<ricoh> 14.04
<fullday> ciao
<krabador> ricoh, <krabador> e perchè hai staccato la corrente?
<krabador> <krabador> prevalentemente coe l'hai staccata?
<ricoh> ho staccato perche' si era come bloccato nell'avvio
<krabador> staccare la corrente a secco, puo' portare a danni hardware
<krabador> di che pc parliamo ?
<ricoh> un assemblato. scusa ascolto musica e non ho sentito l'avviso sonoroXD
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sBOn0UIRICS2chtHN8qr questa è la mia situazione ora... vorrei mettere xp e xubuntu in dual boot con circa la metà dello spazio ciascuno
<davide> allora?
<linux64> ciao
<linux64> volevo aggiungere la risoluzione ma la scheda video non me la da
<linux64> uso ubuntu 15.04
<linux64> come faccio a installere i driver
<linux64> uso nvidia 210
<krabador> linux64, apri il terminale
<linux64> poi
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo restituisce un link che puoi incollare qui
<linux64> xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> no, devi scriverlo nel terminale, dopo il primo
<linux64> fatto ora
<krabador> <krabador> quest'ultimo restituisce un link che puoi incollare qui
<linux64> fatto ora che faccio
<pingui> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un portatile con su Lubuntu 15.04 sul quale proprio qua sono stato molto aiutato nella installazione della scheda wirless
<krabador> linux64, "incollare qui " ---> cosa significa? Stai prendendo in giro?
<linux64> no ho fatto poi
<linux64> non ti prendo in giro
<krabador> pingui, stai scrivendo da questo portatile?
<pingui> Ho l'esigenza (accidenti alla Mirkoe) di partizionare e metterci sopra Windows...posso farlo facendo doppio BOOT e senza perdere lubuntu?
<pingui> Yes
<pingui> (ciao krabador)
<krabador> pingui, ubuntu non lo perdi, ma win sovrascrive il bootloader
<krabador> !mbr | pingui
<ubot-it> pingui: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> sorry
<linux64> come installo driver nvida
<krabador> !grub | pingui
<ubot-it> pingui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<linux64> mi da la souluizone 640x640
<pingui> ma nell' installazione di WIndows mi chiedera' che disco usare...e il disco ora e' tutto per lubuntu
<krabador> pingui, una volta installato win, segui la guida per il ripristino di grub
<krabador> pingui, devi creare spazio nella partizione, e , qui dentro non si danno istruzioni su come installare win
<krabador> !gparted | pingui
<ubot-it> pingui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<pingui> Oki un sec
<linux64> nessuno sa come si installano driver nvida
<davide> ragazzi per il mio problema?
<krabador> linux64, nessuno ti segue, se non fai quello che ti viene chiesto
<linux64> hofatto quello che mi hai detto
<linux64> sono rimasto all pastebin
<krabador> e cosa ti è stato detto di fare ?
<krabador> linux64, ti è stato detto 3 volte.
<linux64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757066/
<krabador> finalmente
<linux64> ora che faccio
<krabador> linux64, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla sempre qui
<krabador> dopo
<linux64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757074/
<linux64>  questo
<krabador> linux64, ii  nvidia-304  ---> sono driver nvidia che risultano installati
<davide> ragazzi io come devo comportarmi?
<krabador> linux64, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<davide> xubuntu dove lo installo?
<linux64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757084/
<krabador> linux64, driver=nvidia , risulta installato
<krabador> linux64, software-properties-gtk , va a controllare nell'ultima tab a destra "driver aggiuntivi"
<krabador> linux64, fa uno screenshot dell'immagine che appare
<krabador> !image | linux64
<ubot-it> linux64: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> davide, su un pc , magari
<davide> ma quale partizione?
<krabador> quante e quali hai li' dentro?
<pingui> krabador nella guida che mi ha inviato per la partizione manuale non viene inserita la mia casistica
<davide> ti rimetto la foto?
<krabador> pingui, la tua non è una "casistica"
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kMFaHpmfS6mzHk1OX033
<pingui> Beh si'
<krabador> davide, se l'hai messa prima, non ce l'ho in questa sessione del client
<krabador> pingui, no, devi semplicemente creare una partizione ,per installarci dentro il sistema
<davide> è quella che ho appena mandato
<pingui> al di la' di cosa voglio fare (che esula da questo supporto e non e' un problema) devo capire come creare la partizione
<krabador> pingui, la guida di gparted, ti dice come creare una partizione
<pingui> ok, ma nel link che mi hai inviato non c'e' la casistica dove uno ha 3 partizioni esistenti la ext4 (/) la linux-swap e una extended
<krabador> pingui, ovviamente se il disco è completamente occupato da una o piu' partizioni, devi ridimensionare qualcosa che hai
<krabador> e creare poi una partizione nello spazio ricavato
<pingui> Ok ma posso ridimensionare la ext4?
<krabador> pingui, e perchè non lo dovresti poter fare?
<davide> io invece che faccio lo mette su quella da 70 gb praticamente vuota?
<krabador> davide, smettila di frignare ed aspetta, per favore
<pingui> Sinceramente non conosco come ragiona Linux se gli "tocco" la ext4 che e' quella principale
<davide> okok
<pingui> se posso allora mi muovo con quella senza difficolta'
<pingui> Solo una cosa...onde evitare di dover rifare tutto da zero, come faccio a salvare la modifica "lunga-e-complicata" che hai fatto per sistemare la rete wifi
<krabador> pingui, si puo' ridimensionare tutto, purchè sia fatto in concomitanza di sufficiente spazio vuoto all'interno della partizione da ridimensionare, e da sessione live
<krabador> pingui, apri terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> pingui, lshw -C networking
<pingui> fatto
<krabador> pingui, lshw -C networking | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo, scusa
<pingui> documento vuoto in chiusura
<krabador> davide, chiudi il programma di installazione, carica xubuntu dal supporto di installazione con "prova xubuntu senza installare" e se hai un cavo lan, attaccalo ed entra qui da li
<krabador> pingui, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> pingui, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757135/
<davide> non posso... l altra volta ci ho provato e ho combinato un casino... ma poi a cosa servirebbe?
<krabador> davide, se vuoi ricevere assistenza sull'installazione , questo è quello che devi fare
<davide> ma non posso farlo in questo modo?
<krabador> davide, non si sta qui a perdere tempo, se ti si indica una cosa, ci sono straottimi motivi
<krabador> nella sessione live, si puo' gestire al meglio tutto il sistema in tempo reale
<krabador> dall'installazione no
<davide> vabbe ok...
<krabador> "si puo' gestire al meglio tutto il sistema in tempo reale" ---> per poi iniziare direttamente da li l'installazione
<pingui> davide se mi posso permettere, segui pedissequamente quanto di dice krabador, ogni istruzione serve ed e' esattamente quello che ci vuole....lui e' come un ninja non sbaglia mai un colpo
<krabador> pingui, hahahahahah
<pingui> Hai sensei
<pingui> :-)
<davide> ok sto facendo...
<davide> ecco sono a posto...
<blabla> sono davide
<blabla> dal pc con xubuntu
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Xr378pD6ScmokO7xRDjc
<pingui> sorry krabador hai visto il mio pastebin?
<davide> scusate in realta la situazione vera è quella in foto
<krabador> blabla, fa uscire l'altro e cambia nick in davide
<blabla> ecco
<krabador> pingui, ok dovessi reinstallare , in questo modo è chiaro che drive va usato
<krabador> pingui, salvalo
<pingui> consideralo fatto
<pingui> Provo a fare questa operazione a cuore aperto, grazie sensei krabador
<davide> rieccomi
<pingui> a prestissimo
<krabador> pingui, crea la partizione , di sufficiente capienza, e non avrai problemi
<krabador> pingui, reinstalla grub dopo , altrimenti si avvia solo win
<pingui> incrocio le dita di mani e piedi
<krabador> davide, allora, apri il terminale, sudo gparted
<krabador> !image | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide> ma quella che avevo messo su dropbox non si vedeva
<davide> ?
<krabador> gparted è piu' opportuno
<krabador> inoltre, con ctrl alt t, nel terminale apri un'altra tab, manda software-properties-gtk , metti la spunta a tutti i repositories
<krabador> la togli a "cd-rom" ed ai sorgenti
<krabador> chiudi , torni nella tab del terminale da cui l'hai mandato
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link
<davide> scusa vai un po piu piano... quando hai detto di mettere la spunta a tutte le repositories e togli cd-rom non ho capito cosa devo fare
<krabador> togliere la spunta
<krabador> "la togli a "cd-rom" ed ai sorgenti "
<davide> ho trovato a cd rom ma sorgenti non lo trovo... cosa sono e dove le trovo?
<krabador> non hai una voce "source code"?
<krabador> alla fine non fa niente
<krabador> sarebbe l'unica , insieme a cd rom che non serve
<davide> ah si l ho trovata... la metto la spunta?
<davide> guarda che io una usb...
<krabador> no , puoi non averla li
<davide> ho un netbook
<krabador> davide, e allora?
<krabador> sempre cd-rom, si chiama la voce in fonto
<krabador> *do
<davide> non lo so...non capivo cosa centravano i cd allora te l ho detto
<krabador> hai fatto?
<davide> ma source code lo devo spuntare o no?
<krabador> davide, senti
<krabador> è stato detto chiaramente
<davide> cosa devo fare nel cd rom
<krabador> sicuro di non avere problemi di concentrazione, visto che sembra che non leggi ?
<davide> non faccio apposta ma vai veloce scusa
<krabador> ti ho chiesto di mettere la spunta a tutto e di toglierla (se presente) a sorgente, source code, nel tuo caso, e cd-rom
<krabador> al che, chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> che potresti vedere se scorri indietro con i messaggi
<davide> ok allora l ho fatto... ma per mettere la spunta a tutto intendi anche nella quelle nella sezione updates?
<krabador> no, solo la prima tab a sinistra, te l'avrei segnalato.
<davide> poi per chiudere faccio x oppure clicco in basso a detra su ^revert^
<davide> ok allora direi di essere a posto... ora come chiudo?
<krabador> in basso a destra c'è chiudi
<krabador> che in inglese sarà close
<davide> ok
<krabador> davide, perchè vuoi usare ubuntu?
<davide> poi mi appare un messaggio faccio reload o close_
<davide> ?
<davide> perche xp non va bene
<davide> mi servirebbe solo per navigare
<krabador> davide, per favore
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> la finestra
<davide> con cosa?
<davide> reload o close?
<krabador> reload carica i repo nuovi, che ti faccio caricare da terminale con il comando listato
<krabador> chiudi con close e basta
<davide> ok
<davide> ok dimmi
<krabador> manda i 3 comandi mandatiti 2 volte prima
<krabador> l'ultimo è un link che devi incollare
<davide> ok ora guardo
<krabador> nel frattempo non hai fatto l'immagine di gparted
<krabador> che ti ho chiesto di mandare
<krabador> lo screenshot lo fai premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> e la foto viene salvata nella cartella immagini , se non dovesse esserci, nella home
<krabador> !image | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide> sudo apt-get update
<davide> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<davide> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<davide> questi tre intendevi?
<davide> ok dovrei aver fatto tutte e tre i comandi, l ultimo ci ha messo pochissimo...
<davide> ora provo a mandarti lo screen
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OW0qXNRTQKGKPj7NI0CW
<krabador> davide, per favore, l'ulr restituitoti con l'ultimo comando, incollalo qui
<davide> non ho capito cosa ho sbagliato prima... cosa devo fare di diverso?
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit ---> restituisce un url
<krabador> incollalo qui
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757316/
<davide> va bene?
<krabador> allora, hai 4 partizioni primarie, non solo l'installer non puo' proporti di installare a fianco, ma se non ne elimini una , creando una estesa con dentro piu' partizioni, non puoi proprio installare
<krabador> visto che si possono avere max 4 partizioni primarie
<davide> si questo l avevo gia sentito dire... quindi come posso fare?
<krabador> te l'ho detto, una delle 4 deve partire, per lasciar posto ad una partizione estesa
<davide> mmmm...ok... non so cosa significa primaria o estesa...quindi dimmi cosa [ meglio che faccia...
<jester-> sera
<krabador> le partizioni, possono essere primarie o logiche (estese) . con un disco con tabella di partizione msdos (mbr) possono esserci max 4 primarie
<davide> ok
<krabador> una estesa consente la creazione all'interno di altre partizioni
<krabador> consentendo di fatto di abbattere questo limite
<davide> ma a me non basterebbe avere due partizioni ?primarie? una con xubuntu e una con xp?
<krabador> davide, a logica si , a linux serve anche una swap , con quantitativi di ram minori di 4 gb ,7
<krabador> davide, ma ti conviene tenere il disco il piu' possibile inerente all'originale , nell'ottica di consentire le procedure di ripristino di defaule
<krabador> *default
<davide> si ho sentito parlare anche di quello
<davide> ok... quindi cosa mi consigli di fare?
<krabador> davide, in linea di massima, ti consiglierei di backuppare la /dev/sda2 , se ha dati importanti
<davide> quello l avevo fromattato ma sono rimasti quei 200 mb...
<krabador> eliminarla, creare al suo posto una partizione estesa, dove puoi all'interno creare una partzione per i dati win, che andrebbe a sostituire quella di default, per farti stare piu' tranquillo, una partizione per xubuntu ed una partizione swap
<davide> spero non ci sia dentro nulla di importante per xp
<krabador> davide, lo puoi verificare all'interno del sistema stesso win, o , dopo aver chiuso gparted, tramite il gestore files di xubuntu
<davide> ok verifichiamo attraverso il gestore file... come si fa?
<krabador> davide, chiudi gparted
<krabador> dal menu di xubuntu, hai l'utility
<claudia64> ho un problema con ubuntu 13.04 vorrei aggiornarlo ma non lo fa fare
<davide> nel desktop?
<davide> nel desktop ho due volumi da 77 gb ciascuno... il disco C e D che avevo su xp...
<krabador> davide, allora d
<davide> uno [ pieno a meta il C
<davide> mentre l altro su xp non vedevo nessun file mentre qui vedo file strani...
<krabador> il c, ha il sistema e va bene
<krabador> davide, possono essere files nascosti
<krabador> davide, apri d, premi dentro al gestore dei files, ctrl h
<davide> ok
<krabador> se non è roba che ti interessa, non è importante, visto che non possono esserci files di sistema li dentro
<krabador> davide, per sicurezza, da terminale
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sda2
<krabador> mkdir /media/a
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/a
<davide> l unico dubbio che ho e che siano file importanti per windows... ma di sicuro non li ho creati io...
<krabador> ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<davide> ok ho fatto tutti i passaggi
<davide> cosa dovrebbe fare?
<krabador> incollare il pastebin
<krabador> dell'ultimo comando
<claudia64> buonasera , è possibile avere un aiuto?
<davide> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<davide> ls: cannot access /media/a: No such file or directory
<davide> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Carlin0> !aiuto | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davide> scusa non mi ero accorto che cera anche una riga sopra
<krabador> davide, ecco
<davide> cosa?
<krabador> davide, ripeti da sudo umount
<davide> devo rifarli tutti e tre?
<claudia64> ho problemi con ubuntu 13.04 vorrei aggiornarlo all' ultima versione ma non me lo fa fare
<Carlin0> claudia64, ubuntu 13.04 è fuori supporto devi installar equalcosa di + nuovo
<claudia64> non riesco a farlo
<jester-> claudia64: la 13.04 ha i server spenti essendo scaduta
<claudia64> quindi
<jester-> claudia64: usa metodo ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> claudia64: logico usare la live della 15.04
<claudia64> provo grazie
<krabador> claudia64, con la iso nuova
<krabador> claudia64, ma fai decisamente prima ad eseguire nuova installazione
<davide> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda2
<davide> umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<davide> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ mkdir /media/a
<davide> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/media/a’: Permission denied
<davide> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/a
<davide> ntfs-3g-mount: failed to access mountpoint /media/a: No such file or directory
<davide> scusa ho avuto un piccolo problema
<Carlin0> davide, usa il paste
<Carlin0> !paste | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> non ho ben capito cosa devo mandare...
<krabador> davide, allora
<krabador> sudo apt-get umont /dev/sda2 , che anche se ti da unmounted, per sicurezza è meglio
<krabador> sudo mkdir /media/a
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/a
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757499/
<krabador> ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<krabador> fermo
<krabador> e se ti si sta parlando, ascolta in tempo reale
<davide> ok
<davide> scusa
<jester-> eh i sudo
<jester-> col caldo che fa
<davide> creco di rispondere il prima possibile
<davide> allora do le nuove istruzioni da terminale?
<krabador> davide, vai, da <krabador> davide, allora ;)
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11757520/
<davide> ho fatto
<krabador> davide, tranquillo non c'e niente
<krabador> niente di importante
<davide> ok meglio cosi
<davide> quindi lo possimo dare a xubuntu?
<krabador> si, se gliela vuoi dare tutta, puoi cancellare direttamente la partizione , crearne un'altra ext4, dello stesso spazio , ed installare xubuntu con l'opzione "installa a fianco" quando fai partire il programma di installazione
<krabador> ma ti conviene:
<krabador> eliminare la partizione
<krabador> creare partizione estesa
<krabador> creare partizione swap di 1gb
<davide> ok...
<krabador> creare partizione con tutto lo spazio rimanente
<davide> guarda... dimmi di fare quello che ti smebra meglio... e io ti seguiro
<krabador> far partire il programma di installazione , se compare "installa a fianco" sfrutta
<claudia64> allora non trovo il disco 13.04 quindi che faccio?
<krabador> claudia64, scarica ubuntu 15.04, e se pc non è recente, prova xubuntu / lubuntu , crea supporto installazione  e segui ripristino
<krabador> o reinstalla direttamente
<davide> no non [ mai comparsa... per fare il dual boot devo andare su *altro*
<krabador> davide, allo stato attuale è scontato che non ti appaia
<claudia64> gia
<davide> ok...
<krabador> davide, non sto parlando di prima
<krabador> davide, ma di dopo
<davide> ah ok ho capito
<krabador> davide, sicuro di non avere problemi di concentrazione ?
<claudia64> già scaricato ma non so come istallarlo mi si apre una cartella piena di cartelle ma non so farlo partire
<davide> pero non so come di fa... mi puoi spiegare come si fa a fare quello che hai detto?
<davide> spero di no
<krabador> claudia64, quando hai fatto cd di 13.04 come hai fatto?
<jester-> !iso | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<davide> ma come faccio a fare quello che hai detto?
<jester-> !usb | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> davide, allora, apri gparted , smonti tutte le partizioni con il tasto destro su ognuna e la voce "smonta" , elimini /dev/sda2 , crei partizione estesa, crei partizione swap, crei partizione ext4
<krabador> applichi tutte le modifiche
<krabador> chiudi gparted
<krabador> clicchi su "install xubuntu" , dal desktop
<krabador> segui la procedura, se hai la voce "installa a fianco" seguila
<jester-> o meglio scegli usa tutto lo disco
<krabador> jester-, dual boot
<krabador> deve fare dual boot con win
<jester-> aaaah
<krabador> ed ha 4 primarie
<davide> vai piu piano che poi non capisco
<davide> allora su tutte e cinque faccio unmount...giusto?
<krabador> davide, l'importante è smontare sda1 e sda2
<krabador> la sda2 la elimini, hai tutte le voci nel tasto destro
<davide> ok allora lo faccio
<davide> ma smontando cosa succede?
<krabador> prova a vedere che succede se non lo fai
<krabador> ;)
<davide> ma guarda ch te l ho chiesto perche non so che sto facendo...
<krabador> davide, ti si sta indicando cosa fare per installare, e specificato piu' volte
<davide> le altre tre non si posso smontare...
<krabador> davide, basta che lo fai alle interessate
<davide> sisi
<davide> ora elimino la seconda... il disco D... giusto?
<davide> ma elimina o formatta?
<krabador> davide, rileggi
<krabador> confida nella rilettura dei messaggi
<jester-> ma sei matto? vuoi fargli perdere la vista?
<davide> elimina... ma qual e la differenza?
<vicee> salve a tutti, esiste una lubuntu lts ?
<davide> ragazzi non e che sono stupido e che ho paura di fare delle cavolate
<krabador> vicee, dai che te lo dice il sito ufficiale, di lubuntu
<vicee> ciao krabador
<krabador> davide, qui non si sta a perdere tempo, e non si va per tentativi ed errori
<krabador> davide, è un dovere di chi fornisce assistenza qui, delineare soluzioni dirette ed opportune al problema dell'utente
<davide> ok ora nella sezione del disco D dice unallocated
<davide> sisi
<krabador> davide, perfetto , tasto destro, nuova
<krabador> nel tipo , seleziona logica, non primaria
<krabador> e dagli tutto lo spazio
<marvindep> ciao, vi spiego, gestisco un posto con la wi fi aperta , mi servirebbe un programma con quale si vede quante persone sono collegate in quel momento li. ubuntu 14.04 lts
<jester-> marvindep: etherape
<vicee> krabador: e la 14.04.2 ??
<krabador> vicee, sul sito non mentono.
<marvindep> <jester-> grazie
<davide> logica non me la fa mettere solo extended ma mi pare avessi detto ceh [ la stessa cosa
<krabador> extendet
<krabador> ok
<krabador> extended
<krabador> si
<davide> ok e do tutto lo spazio... vado...
<davide> ma come dare tutto lo spazio... lo devo mettere in free space preceding o following?
<krabador> in default, se non gli dici nulla, occupa tutto lo spazio
<vicee> krabador: ok la 14.04 e supportata per 3 anni. quando scade il supporto ?
<jester-> 1
<jester-> !rilasci | vicee
<ubot-it> vicee: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<vicee> è la 14.04.2 è un altra distro ?
<krabador> .2 è una point release della 14.04 . Alle lts fanno dei macroaggiornamenti, per evitare che l'utente si debba aggiornare tutta la distro , quando installa la lts, e sono passati tipo 2 anni
<krabador> ne sono previsti 5
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/S3jWhH2kQb6LkdfxRtJh
<davide> cosi va bene?
<krabador> si
<krabador> creala
<krabador> all'interno crei prima la swap e la metti tutta in fondo , di 1024mb
<krabador> poi una partizione con tutto lo spazio rimanente, con file system ext4
<davide> allora clicco entro nella nuova partizione estesa?
<krabador> si, fai tutto col tasto destro
<davide> allora clicco col tasto destro e poi ceh faccio?
<krabador> mi devo allontanare segui quanto ti è stato detot
<davide> cosa???????????????
<davide> ragazzi ce qualcunaltro che mi da una mano?
<davide> ragazzi ora posso partire con l installazione di xubuntu in dual boot? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rIIgLNrEQpu6Y6veYrPj
<davide> allora cosa devo fare ancora?
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tV1quJTTCOOZbbzCTURw
<davide> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<davide> krabador ora cosa faccio?
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oapFRdcQbqDdGAtcmF7G
<Guest7461> buongiorno,ho un problema: il pc e' nuovo a windows 8.1 dopo diverse peripezie sono riuscito a trovare il bios(uefi),ho seguito almeno 3 guide per installare ma non trovo il menu di boot nel mio bios che stranamente e' in Italiano,come posso fare
<davide> come differenza dalla foto ho solo smontato la partizione di xubuntu
<davide> parto con l installazione?
<vicee> krabador: grazie
<davide> vicee tu cosa dici?
<davide> ce qualcuno che puo darmi una mano?
<malek> ciao
<malek> ma funziona obuntu per il mac?
<malek> obuntu for mac?
<malek> funcion?
<malek> fis de putanas parlare italianos?
<malek> merdines
<malek> inglesino parlare?
<malek> andare a fanculino
<davide> krabador mi dai una mano a finre?
<krabador> !installazione | dadexix86
<ubot-it> dadexix86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !installazione | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !log | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<davide> ok ma ora posso far partire l installazione?
<krabador> !log | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/22/%23ubuntu-it.html
<davide> krabador cosa significa quel link?
<krabador> il log del canale, da cui puoi vedere tutte le volte che ti è stato segnalato cosa fare
<krabador> in quest'ultimo quanto detto oggi
<davide> ok... sono molto insicuro... ma le indicazioni da adesso in poi non me le avete date...
<krabador> perchè a te non serve assistenza, ma proprio uno che lo faccia al posto tuo
<davide> ecco...hai azzeccato il concetto
<davide> ma dall immagine che ho inviato riesci a capire se ho partizionato bene?
<davide> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/niFh3aWETujPuQfmH2WC
<krabador> qui dentro si indica come fare , sta all'utente farlo , le guide sono piu' che chiare, come i passaggi che ti sono stati piu' volte segnalati, fin nei minimi dettagli
<krabador> rasenti la presa in giro
<davide> visto che ti sto molto su.. potresti farmi finire l installazione cosi poi ti prometto che non ti chiedero piu niente
<krabador> non è una questione delle cose che stai chiedendo a me, è che hai ricevuto piu' volte risposte piu' che opportune, a prova di equivoco
<krabador> vai quindi con i passaggi da fare, munito delle guide a riguardo, e chiedi in caso di problemi.
<davide> ok scusa hai ragione... ma pensi lo faccia apposta... anche a me sarebbe piaciuto passarlo in una altro modo il pomeriggio... non faccio apposta a impiegare cosi tanto tempo...
<davide> la domanda che ti faccio e posso partire con l installazione nel modo in cui ho partizionato il disco?
<gigirock> Hasta la victoria
<krabador> ognuno gestisce il tempo come vuole, se si sobbarca l'onere di fare qualcosa senza la minima conoscenza ed esperienza a riguardo, se ne prende la responsabilità con tutte le conseguenze
<davide> rispetto all immagine che ti ho mandato il disco che sarebbe per xubuntu e smontato... non so se e importante
<krabador> davide, ti è stato detto come partizionare il disco, i comandi da impartire, i tasti da premere
<krabador> se non hai ricevuto errori, ed è effettivamente avvenuto il partizionamento
<krabador> vai
<krabador> con
<krabador> quanto
<krabador> ti
<krabador> è
<krabador> stato
<krabador> detto
<davide> allora vado con l installazione sperando ceh tu non lo faccia solo perche ti ho rotto troppo
<davide> comunque nel momento della vera installazione non mi hai detto niente
<krabador> "comunque nel momento della vera installazione non mi hai detto niente" ---> avvenuta quando?
<krabador> avrei dovuto premere "installa" per te?
<krabador> !senti | davide
<ubot-it> davide: senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<Luca97> buonasera
<davide> no ma dico... quando mi chiedera di installare xubuntu nella parte giusta del disco...
<krabador> !ciao | Luca97
<ubot-it> Luca97: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Luca97> ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<krabador> davide, e se non hai ancora fatto quel passaggio, cosa avrei dovuto dire?
<krabador> davide, se leggi nel log, ti ho predisposto cosa fare dopo il partizionamento
<gigirock> Luca97: é una opportunità di conoscienza
<krabador> <krabador> davide, se leggi nel log, ti ho predisposto cosa fare dopo il partizionamento
<krabador> nei minimi dettagli
<Luca97> in pratica ho masterizzato sul cd tutta la cartella estratta dal file zip scaricato pero il cd non parte al riavvio del pc
<Luca97> qualcuno puo aiutarmi??
<krabador> Luca97, non devi estrarre il file
<davide> per esempio ora mi dice che alcune partizioni sono montate... che devo fare... fermare l installazione o no?
<krabador> !iso | Luca97
<ubot-it> Luca97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<vicee> ho appena finito di installare lubuntu su an notebook asasu  x5dc,  un aiuto per la scheda video si vede tutto enorme e dalle impostazione display non posso ridurre
<krabador> davide, ti è stato detto che bisogna lavorare con partizioni smontate
<Luca97> quindi devo masterizzarlo formato zip??
<krabador> davide, ed il messaggio spiega pure cosa fare
<krabador> !iso | Luca97
<ubot-it> Luca97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<davide> ok
<krabador> leggi la guida
<Luca97> ok grazie mille siete molto gentili
<krabador> Luca97, de nada
<gigirock> Luca97: masterizzi da Windows?
<davide> ora mi da l opzione per installare xubuntu a fianco di xp...
<davide> vabbe che vi devo dire... grazie e mi dispiace di avervi rotto molto le scatole...
<gigirock> davide: devi una birra a krabador
<krabador> davide, non fare la vittima, qui chi chiede riceve risposta, ma ha il dovere di rileggere le risposte ricevute, piuttosto che ignorarle e continuare a chiedere stile criceto in ruota
<krabador> davide, buona installazione
<davide> ok... ho appena fatto installa a fianco di xubuntu... eeeee... mi da che il disco è di 70 gb... quindi 40 per xp e 35 per xubuntu ma io avevo preparato la partizione apposta...
<krabador> davide, torna indietro
<krabador> seleziona "altro"
<davide> ok
<krabador> in quel momento avrai lo schema delle partizioni
<davide> si esatto
<krabador> selezioni la partizione che hai creato
<davide> ok
<krabador> clicca in basso a sinistra su "change"
<krabador> metti usa "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> punto di mount "/"
<krabador> spunta pure formatta
<krabador> chiudi correttamente quella finestrella, ti assicuri che il bootloader, nel menu a tendina in fondo alla pagina, si installi sull'unico disco presente e non in un partizione
<krabador> vai avanti
<davide> allora ho selezionato la partizione in modo che sia evidenziata in blu ma non vedo nessun change
<krabador> ci risiamo
<krabador> guarda in basso a sinistra
<davide> ah scusa... modifica...
<krabador> a chi non seleziona la lingua in sessione live, compare in inglese
<davide> ok...
<krabador> in questo modo http://appuntiscientifici.altervista.org/Immagini/Screenshot_Installazione_3b.png 7
<davide> in quel meno ce da selezionare anche i mega...
<davide> menu
<krabador> niente mega
<krabador> davide, fa uno screenshot va
<krabador> !image | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide> ok...
<davide> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kkkiopnduuysjm4/20150622_201933.jpg?dl=0
<vicee> la risoluzione dello schermo non si riesce a cambiare, cosa posso fare?
<davide> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1v656ct01mqkohn/20150622_201923.jpg?dl=0
<davide> va bene?
<davide> direi di averlo messo bene
<davide> dovevo usare il programma che mi aveva detto ubot?
<davide> ragazzi?
<krabador> davide, ignora "dimensione" e vai avanti
<davide> http://i.imgur.com/zRgy5GR.jpg?1
<davide> va bene?
<krabador> davide, inoltre il bootloader è già segnalato nella posizione corretta
<krabador> vai avanti tranquillo
<krabador> vicee, apri il terminale
<krabador> vicee, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> vicee, xrandr | pastebinit
<davide> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kvb0wlbttfk413b/20150622_203231.jpg?dl=0
<davide> ultimo messaggio...do ok?
<krabador> vai anvanti tranquillo
<krabador> è un messaggio ricapitolativo
<davide> ok
<krabador> davide, hai selezionato ad inizio procedura l'installazione degli aggiornamenti e del software di terze parti?
<davide> terze parti si... aggiornamenti no
<krabador> davide, male
<krabador> al massimo si fa il contrario
<krabador> davide, il pc è connesso ?
<davide> si
<davide> ma nei video che avevo visto facevano sempre cosi...
<davide> comunque non si posso fare dopo gli aggiornamenti?
<krabador> e tutte le volte che ti è stata postata la guida, te ne sei sbattuto perchè avevi visto "i video" ?
<davide> no...è che non mi è mai sembrato un passaggio importante...
<davide> e tu non l avei accennato... comunque non avendo una connessione fantastica ci avrebbe messo tanto tempo
<Luca97> salve
<Luca97> non trovo il file iso
<krabador> Luca97, quello che scarichi dal sito, lo è.
<Luca97> infatti nn me lo trova
<Luca97> nn e un file iso
<krabador> non lo deve trovare lui, devi essere tu che sai dove lo scarichi
<krabador> se non dici niente al browser, lo mette in una cartella downloads
<Luca97> ma il file zip che non devo estrarre tutto quello e??
<krabador> Luca97, non è uno zip
<krabador> ma su windows, il file iso prende l'icona di winrar/winzip
<krabador> come gli altri file compressi
<krabador> Luca97, ti offende che sia quello il file?
<Pingui> Buongiorno
<krabador> alle 21:00?
<Pingui> Sempre detto che sei ninja in tutto...buonasera
<Pingui> Allora premesso che non ho qua il portatile su cui operavo oggi, sono riuscito a espandere la partizione e installare Windows sulla partizione nuova. Al riavvio però andava solo Windows. Al che, come da guida, ho caricato il live-cd e ho lanciato il comando "sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx"...al riavvio non trova più alcun sistema operativo e non va nulla. Credo che sia perché la guida non prevede che si installi Windows insieme a lubuntu D
<Pingui> OPO aver installato Windows...quindi girando ho trovato questo:  http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1263&Itemid=33# può avere un senso?
<krabador> Pingui, ti ho detto 2 volte
<krabador> Pingui, di reinstallare grub
<krabador> ed un "sorry " per il link della guida di mbr win, linkata per errore
<krabador> !grub | Pingui
<ubot-it> Pingui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<Pingui> oki grazie scusami avevo preso l'altro link per sbaglio probabilmente
<Pingui> Domani provo subito
<viceee> un informazione i repository di ubuntu sono gli stessi anche delle derivate ?
<krabador> delle derivate ufficiali. Si.
<krabador> da li il fatto che il parco software è lo stesso
<krabador> e cambia solo l'ambiente grafico
<viceee> quindi se con la lubunto non trovo i driver video significa che non esistono?
<krabador> viceee, prima ti sono stati chiesti dei comandi da mandare
<krabador> per la domanda che avevi fatto
<viceee> ho il problema che vedo tutto grande
<krabador> ci sono i risultati?
<viceee> scusa, pensavo che non fossero x me
<krabador> viceee, con il tuo nome a fianco, per chi potevano essere?
<krabador> viceee, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/22/%23ubuntu-it.html#t18:29
<viceee> reinstallo la distro , x che adesso non si avvia più
<viceee> ho seguito una guida del wiki ma ho fatto confusione
<krabador> viceee, reinstalla, con calma e se hai problemi torna a chiedere
<clagiafra> Salve, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a fare l'upgrade di elementary os da 2 a 3?
<Carlin0> clagiafra, sei OT
<clagiafra> Carlin0....?
<Carlin0> qui solo supporto a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<clagiafra> si,ma nella pagina di elementary mi rimanda in automatico a questa
<krabador> clagiafra,posta il link per favore
<clagiafra> https://www.reddit.com/r/elementaryos/
<krabador> clagiafra, il link che "rimanda in automatico a questa"
<clagiafra> https://answers.launchpad.net/elementary/+faqs
<krabador> tutto quello che stai consultando non riguarda ubuntu , le sue derivate ufficiali ,e la sua comunità
<krabador> reddit non è una risorsa ufficiale della comunità ubuntu o della sua comunità italiana
<krabador> elementary os, non è una derivata ufficiale ubuntu
<clagiafra> krabador....ok,ma ho provato col solito  sudo apt-get install upgrade ma non succede nulla
<krabador> !chat | clagiafra
<ubot-it> clagiafra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> clagiafra, non riceverai risposta qui , prova nel canale chat, se qualche utente presente sa rispondere al tuo prolema
<clagiafra> ok
<emilio> salve a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto perche non mi fa scaricare itunes su xubuntu
<krabador> itunes ufficialmente non va su xubuntu
<emilio> perche ?
<krabador> emilio,  è un software ufficialmente win/mac
<krabador> non tutto quello che esiste gira su linux
<emilio> esiste un altro programma simile che crea un collegamento con  l'iphone ?
<krabador> emilio, che xubuntu usi?
<vice_> krabador: adesso sono su lubuntu, da live si vede bene , durante l'installazione si vede bene al riavvio si vede tutto grande, mi puoi ridare  i comendi ?
<krabador> vice_, da live, apri il terminale
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> abiliti tutte le voci tranne source, e cd-rom
<krabador> quest'ultima dovrebbe essere abilitata, disabilitala
<krabador> chiudi la finestra, cliccando 2 volte chiudi
<krabador> torna nel terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> vice_, <krabador> torna nel terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit ---> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vice_> krabador: x seguire questi passaggi li devo fare da live? e qa riavviare?uindi poi devo reinstallare la distro o bast
<krabador> se sei da lubuntu, puoi evitare software-properties-gtk
<krabador> aprire direttamente il terminale e mandare sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vice_> sono con la lubuntu installate
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> se sei in live, rivedi quello che ho scritto prima. hai le 2 varianti.
<krabador> ma , non tra 10 min per favore
<akis24> e si alle 23 chiudiamo ..
<vice_> fatto
<akis24> vice_:  fai vedere anche noi i risultati ?
<krabador> l'ultimo da un pastebin
<krabador> incollalo qui
<vice_> akis24: mi dici come copiarli ?
<krabador> copia incolla non lo sai piu' fare?
<krabador> è uguale con win
<krabador> ma forse akis24 sa una dritta migliore
<vice_> su x term? come si fa?
<akis24> quto per il copia e incolla su pastebin
<akis24> quoto*
<akis24> !paste | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vice_> il problema e che si evidenzail testo ma non si copia
<vice_> potrebbe essere un problema del tauchpad ?
<krabador> vice_, l'ultimo comando che ti ho dato , ha restituito un link?
<krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> delle 22:27
<krabador> seleziona , tasto destro copia
<krabador> altrimenti prova ctrl c, ed incolla poi con ctrl v
<krabador> altrimenti shift ctrl c, e shift ctrl v
<Lyka> buona sera popolo di ubuntu
<krabador> !ciao | Lyka
<ubot-it> Lyka: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Lyka> sono qua per avere qualche info in piu da voi che sicuramente ne saprete piu di me di ubuntu
<Lyka> grazie a tutti per il benvenuta
<Lyka> ho provato a scaricare la versione di ubuntu come programma per farla coesistere assieme a windows a 7
<krabador> chiedi pure
<krabador> Lyka, è meglio fare un'installazione completa
<krabador> e non installarlo dentro windows7
<krabador> puoi installare in maniera completa, ed avere una schermata all'avvio della macchina che ti chiede cosa caricare
<Lyka> l'ho scaricata,ha fatto la installazione,ma quando arrivo a fargli il boot mi diche che la cartella è vuota e rimane sono la _ lampeggiante nel bios
<krabador> Lyka, ma lo carichi da dentro windows 7 , o hai fatto pendrive o dvd, mandato in boot in avvio del pc?
<krabador> !installazione | Lyka
<ubot-it> Lyka: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !iso | Lyka
<ubot-it> Lyka: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | Lyka
<ubot-it> Lyka: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Lyka> l'ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu,sezione desktop tramite windows installer
<Lyka> no niente usb , cartella allocata in C:/
<krabador> crea un supporto di installazione
<krabador> con le guide che ti ho linkato
<krabador> o dvd o usb, a tua scelta
<Lyka> mmm ok
<krabador> ed esegui l'installazione completa
<krabador> tramite il supporto
<krabador> puoi anche eseguire la sessione di prova
<krabador> per vedere come va sul tuo pc, e se l'hardware è supportato sufficientemente bene
<Lyka> x installazione completa,mi intendi anche partizione dedicata?
<krabador> tieni in considerazione che un certo hardware si puo' installare solo dopo la fine dell'installazione
<krabador> Lyka, esatto
<krabador> che l'installer, in presenza di spazio sufficiente,e  numero di partizioni massime non superato, puo' fare da solo
<krabador> Lyka, l'installazione dentro windows è sconsigliato
<Lyka> prima di fare una vera e propria installazione volevo provarlo,pensando che quella fosse una buona e veloce scorciatoia krabador
<krabador> Lyka, per quello, il modo piu' opportuno è la sessione di prova, che puoi fare come ti ho appena detto
<vice_> O
<vice_> OK
<Lyka> faccio una domanda stupida...mandatemi pure a quel paese,ma bisogna che qualcuno mi risponda..io sono autodidatta.. una domanda stupida....il mio hdd ha le classiche 3 partizioni (file system,C,D) se lo installo in D..che succede?non parte?
<vice_> SONO ANDATO A COMPRARE IL MOUSE
<akis24> Lyka:  avvia la live che e usa l'opzione " prova ubunt senza installare " cosi puoi valutare bene
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11759113/
<akis24> vice_: compri il mouse la notte tu ? e noi si aspetta qui ..
<krabador> Lyka, non puoi "installarlo in D"
<krabador> deve essere installato nella sua partizione che vuole il suo file system
<krabador> win usa ntfs, linux altri file systems
<akis24> Lyka:  puoi sempre restringere una delle partizioni per far spazio a ubuntu comunque
<krabador> ecco vice_ , hai comprato il mouse, per mandare il comando sbagliato
<krabador> Lyka, l'installer, come ti ho detto prima, in presenza di un numero inferiore a 4 primarie, ti chiede "installa a fianco" e ti fa scegliere quanto spazio dare ad ubuntu, che verrà destinato nella sua partzione di installazione
<krabador> !installazione | Lyka
<ubot-it> Lyka: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !iso | Lyka
<ubot-it> Lyka: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | Lyka
<ubot-it> Lyka: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !documentazione | Lyka
<ubot-it> Lyka: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<akis24> vice_:  sara' la terza o quarta volta che ti si dice .. <krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> akis24, ma o compri un mouse, o mandi il comando corretto
<krabador> non si possono fare tutte e 2 le cose
<akis24> difficile scegliere eh
<Lyka> ok ho capito
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11759143/
<Lyka> bisogna faccia un backup completo del pc,poi seguirò le vostre istruzioni alla lettera
<vice_> simpatici :)
<krabador> Lyka, un backup non fa mai male, ma se stai attento alle operazioni, non succede nulla ai tuoi dati
<vice_> spero sia corretto
<vice_> krabador:  che dici?
<akis24> vice_: hai visto il comando dato nel tuo pastebin  ?
<krabador> vice_, che hai mandato 2 volte il pastebin non richiesto
<krabador> argomentando sospetti di presa per il culo
<vice_> mi ripeti il comando x favore?
<krabador> che , se cosi', ce ne son di cose che puoi fare
<Lyka> si lo so krabador...solo che ho un armadio pieno di dati e mi ci vorra tempo.cmq grazie a tutti,mi metto a lavoro,buona serata a tutti
<krabador> Lyka, fa la sessione di prova
<akis24> vice_:  ma tu leggi quello che ti si scrive ?
<Lyka> si,quella la faccio subito
<akis24> [22:59:27] <akis24> vice_:  sara' la terza o quarta volta che ti si dice .. <krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<vice_> è io questo comando do
<krabador> sei veramente sicuro?
<akis24> vice_: guarda bene che hai scritto per comando ...
<krabador> puoi guardare il terminale??
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11759174/
<krabador> vice_, 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter è la scheda con i maggiori problemi su linux
<krabador> oltre che avere l'età per andare a votare
<vice_> è perche su la live funziona?
<krabador> perchè in live viene caricato , per quella scheda, un driver medioevale, senza modalità
<krabador> vice_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<vice_> seguo la guida e vi faccio sapere?
<krabador> vice_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671#Configurazione_Lubuntu_14.04
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> in bocca al lupo, ma non aspettarti miracoli
<krabador> nelle prestazioni generica
<vice_> ok provo
<greenrider> sea
<greenrider> sera
<greenrider> qualcuno puo darmi una mano con ubuntu e pure-ftpd?
<greenrider> dovrei attivare l opzion allowfxpuser ma non ce un file di conf vero e proprio sotto ubuntu x pureftpd
<jester-> greenrider: visto l'ora?
<greenrider> eh
<Carlin0> a quest'ora si paga doppio
<greenrider> :P
<jester-> tariffa notturna
<greenrider> :)
<krabador> pure-ftpd (1.0.36-3.2) questo, per 15.04 ?
<greenrider> si
<krabador> greenrider, http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README.Configuration-File
<krabador> dice ufficialmente che non usa un conf
<krabador> "Pure-FTPd doesn't read any configuration file"
<greenrider> infatti, quando ho installato il pacchetto ho seguito un tutorial di config che mi ha fatto inserire dei comandi ecc x la configurazione
<greenrider> ora nn sapendolo ritrovare nn so come inserire i comandi che voglio
<Carlin0> cancellare la conf ?
<greenrider> no devo aggiungere solo un opzione
<krabador> greenrider, If you want to use a configuration file with Pure-FTPd, you can, through a wrapper.
<greenrider> che nn so cosa sia :P
<krabador> segui il link che ti ho passato, spiega in dettagli
<greenrider> ok grazie
<krabador> *o
<lyka> sera
<greenrider> ho risolto ^^
<greenrider> echo yes > ./conf/AllowUserFXP
<greenrider> grazie krabador
<krabador> de nada
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-23
<claudia64> sono riuscita a ritrovare il cd di istallazione di ubuntu 13.4 ora non so come devo fare per aggiornarlo
<th34lch3m1st> buongiorno a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> Sto per installare la 14.04.2 su un pc uefi/gpt. Non voglio fare il dual boot, solo ubuntu su tutto il disco. Nell'installer c'è ancora l'opzione "replace windows", giusto? Quindi non c'è bisogno che entri in "advanced mode" e mi faccia le partizioni a mano. Di default l'installer che fa: partizione boot efi, 2gb swap (ram 2gb) e il resto / con ext4 giusto?
<Claudio> claudia64: sono uscite nuove versioni. Cerca sul sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<Carlin0> !download | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<th34lch3m1st> Mi chiedevo, su un pc uefi/gpt con windows pre installato, devo piallare l'hard disk e partizionare a mano o pensa a tutto l'installer?
<th34lch3m1st> no dual boot
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, mi spiace non conosco uefi
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: va beh, faccio un paio di prove e ti faccio sapere.
<Carlin0> !uefi | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<th34lch3m1st> "Allo stato attuale solo la versione 14.10 di Ubuntu è in grado di offrire la modalità di installazione automatica con Windows in modalità UEFI."
<th34lch3m1st> mi bastava sapere questo :)
<th34lch3m1st> quindi, partizionamento a mano
<th34lch3m1st> certo la LTS senza uefi automatizzato....
<th34lch3m1st> ma neanche la 14.04.2?
<th34lch3m1st> Durante l'installazione non potrò collegarmi a internet (la scheda wifi ha bisogno di un conf per funzionare, testato con la live), quindi una volta finita l'installazione mi devo installare a mano gli aggiornamenti, completare i pacchetti della lingua e i restricted-extras, giusto? serve qualcos'altro?
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, la cosa migliore sarebbe connettere via cavo
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: eh lo so, ma non c'è port ethernet su questo notebook....
<Carlin0> da non credere
<ExPBoy> th34lch3m1st, trovato nelle patatine?
<th34lch3m1st> ExPBoy a caval donato....
<ExPBoy> un note uefi senza eth?
<ExPBoy> bho
<Claudio> Se non sbaglio esistono degli adattatori USB
<ExPBoy> th34lch3m1st, mi puoi dare marca e modello?
<th34lch3m1st> ExPBoy: ma non è un grosso problema, gli adattatori usb/eth costano 4 euro su amazon....
<ExPBoy> ok ma sono curioso :)
<th34lch3m1st> ExPBoy: http://store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=L3Q37EA&opt=ABZ&sel=PBNB
<ExPBoy> interessante il costo
<ExPBoy> ma non penso sia una buona idea mettere ubuntu
<ExPBoy> th34lch3m1st, provalo bene in live prima
<th34lch3m1st> ExPBoy in live è un missile (usb3), è più veloce del windows preinstallato, ma di gran lunga...
<ExPBoy> si si
<ExPBoy> ma non dicevo la velocità
<ExPBoy> ma la compatibilità hw
<ExPBoy> bho vedi tu
<th34lch3m1st> ExPBoy: si, un conf per il wifi, un conf per i tasti del touchpad (il clic/doppio click al tocco funziona ma i tasti fisici no) e il bluetooth anche se non funziona non mi interessa.
<th34lch3m1st> ExPBoy: poi ti ripeto, ho testao qualche programma e gira molto più veloce che su windows (e poi il firewall/antivirus/update e le 220 connessioni senza nulla aperto mi hanno già stressato)
<Carlin0> certo che cmq una scheda di rete costa 5 euri non aumentava certo il costo del prodotto
<ExPBoy> bho
<ExPBoy> politiche di vendita
<th34lch3m1st> la versione USA ha anche il touchscreen, se non erro. E sul service manual è previsto anche una versione con la porta eth e lo slot per la sim. Solo che a noi in italia ce li vendono un upgrade alla volta...hanno capito che siamo dei polli e cambiamo pc/smartphone solo per avere l'usb3 o l'ultimo snapdragon...
<th34lch3m1st> comunque vada ho fatto una copia del disco con clonezilla, non dovrei avere problemi a tornare a m$
<th34lch3m1st> ma se lancio l'installazione dalla live con il wifi funzionante, dovrebbe andare, o no?
<Carlin0> se funziona da live si
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: allora sto a posto :)
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: li darà fastidio se lancio l'installazione dalla live persistente? (casper-rw con pacchetti di lingua it già installati e altro) o meglio da una live "liscia"?
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, sinceramente non lo so
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: boh, provo, al massimo ripiallo tutto :)
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: i file sul casper non gli importano, sta scaricando i pacchetti della lingua dalla rete.
<Lenders> Salve ragazzi ho riscontrato un problema con aggiornamenti io uso Ubuntu 15.04. Praticamente vado per aggiornare e mi appare "errore inviaresegnalazione" quindi provo a fare la ricerca per il server migliore, mi cambia il server e mi appaiono i pacchetti da installare. Faccio installa e mi dice "contengono pacchetti non fidati" clicco su installa o
<Lenders> ra ma non appare più nulla. Qualcuno sa cosa fare?
<krabador> avrai inserito ppa
<Lenders> ovvero?
<krabador> Lenders: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Lenders> provo
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Lenders> ho già installato pastebin
<krabador> e allora che aspetti a mandare quest'ultimo ?
<Lenders> krabador devo fare l'ultimo comando?
<krabador> si, è con te che sto parlando
<Lenders> krabador a te http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761402/
<krabador> ok Lenders , cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Lenders> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761409/
<krabador> hai solo chrome.
<Lenders> e firefox
<krabador> come PPA intendo
<Lenders> non ti seguo
<krabador> Lenders: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Lenders> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761423/ però prima di darmi il paste bin mi da un errore
<krabador> come mai hai anche i backports abilitati ?
<Lenders> non ne ho idea non so neanche sono
<krabador> posta l'errore che dici che ti ha dato il comando di prima
<Lenders> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761435/ questo prima di darmi il pastebin
<krabador> Lenders: software-properties-gtk , cambia i repositories ,  dal menu a tendina "scarica da" , selezioni altro , selezioni Italia, il server con GARR
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> e rimanda sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Lenders> aspetta prima faccio software-properties-gtk nel terminale giusto?
<krabador> si
<Lenders> ok un attimo
<krabador> è da li che cambi i repositories
<Lenders> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761453/ però prima mi da sempre errore
<krabador> posta
<Lenders> krabador mi è saltata la linea un attimo hai letto quello che ti ho inviato?
<krabador> si, ti ho chiesto per favore di ripostare l'errore
<Lenders> krabador scusami errore mio era sempre l'errore vecchio ho visto male mi ha dato solo il paste bin
<krabador> perfetto
<Lenders> quindi?
<krabador> allora sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> e da il tempo di scrivere
<Lenders> ahah pensavo avessi finito ora provo
<Lenders> krabador non appare niente dopo che mi chiede password non so
<krabador> fallo fare
<krabador> se sono tanti
<krabador> ci metterà un po'
<Lenders> ok
<krabador> se cade mentre scarica gli aggiornamenti non è il massimo
<th34lch3m1st> Lenders: Carlin0: Finito ora. Tutto ok. Wifi funzionante al primo avvio, tasto fisico 1 funziona (2 no), partizionamento automatico uefi e avvio secure boot. Quindi la 14.04.2 fa da sola la partizione boot efi etc etc. Sto a posto, grazie per il supporto... :)
<Lenders> krabador eccomi sembra che ha fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761527/
<Lenders> krabador ci sei
<Lenders> krabador sei sparito
<krabador> Lenders, il sistema è a posto ora
<krabador> puoi dare sudo apt-get -y autoremove , per togliere qualcosa di obsoleto
<Lenders> tipo cosa?
<krabador> lo fa lui in automatico
<krabador> ma magari un grazie
<umbe12> Salve a tutti, io ho un grossissimo problema con ubuntu, l'ho installato però tutte le icone e tutta la grafica la visualizzo troppo ingrandita. Il problema è che essendo troppo grande non riesco ad utilizzarlo, ho provato anche ad andare nelle impostazioni e modificare la risoluzione dello schermo, come posso fare ?
<krabador> umbe12, apri il terminale
<krabador> umbe12, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> umbe12, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> umbe12, xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> umbe12, sudo lshw -C video ---> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<umbe12> ho inserito tutto quello che mi hai mandato, krabador, grazie mille. Adesso cosa devo fare?
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 producono un url
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<krabador> url = indirizzo web = link
<umbe12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761664/
<umbe12> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/m
<krabador> no
<krabador> xrandr | pastebinit     ed ha fatto   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761664/
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit  ---> cosa fa ?
<umbe12> aspetta che lo rifaccio
<krabador> perchè , hai chiuso il terminale ?
<krabador> ce la fai prima di 10 min ?
<umbe12> non l'ho chiuso
<umbe12> eccolo
<umbe12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761672/
<umbe12> scusa se ci metto molto ma è difficile fare più veloce con questa grafica..
<krabador> umbe12, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> umbe12, vai tranquillo, l'importante è fare le cose per bene
<umbe12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761679/
<umbe12> mi ha dato questo
<krabador> umbe12, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671#Configurazione_Lubuntu_14.04
<krabador> segui questa
<krabador> per la tua scheda video
<umbe12> grazie mille krabador
<krabador> di niente
<umbe12> krabador, seguo tutti i passi ma il terminale mi dice che non trova i comandi
<krabador> umbe12, "Aprire con i privilegi di amministrazione e con un editor di testo il file /etc/default/grub."
<krabador> hai aperto l'editor con l'editor di testo, quel file, con privilegi di amministrazione?
<umbe12> aperto si, ma con i privilegi non so che cosa siano sinceramente
<krabador> umbe12, allora "seguo tutti i passi" va riconsiderato, non credi?
<krabador> umbe12, sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<krabador> da terminale
<umbe12> si, hai ragione
<krabador> puoi continuare tranquillamente a seguire la guida
<umbe12> mi dice comando non trovato
<gigirock> sudo nano  /etc/default/grub ?
<krabador> ubuntulog, ah, ubuntu
<krabador> umbe12, sudo gedit
<krabador>  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> umbe12, scusa, errore mio
<umbe12> figurati, quindi cosa devo scrivere sul terminale?
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<umbe12> fatto, adesso mi ha aperto una pagina di editor, cosa devo fare ?
<krabador> umbe12, segui la guida
<krabador> ti dice le modifiche che devi fare
<umbe12> da quale punto?
<krabador> umbe12, come dicono gli americani "are you serious???"
<krabador> da "Modificare la stringa:"
<umbe12> stavo seguendo la prima guida
<krabador> umbe12, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671#Configurazione_Lubuntu_14.04
<fnk> salve, a voi
<krabador> !ciao | fnk
<ubot-it> fnk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fnk> qualcuno sa consigliarmi una procedura per risolvere un problema con il file manager?
<fnk> qui ho 3 utenti, io sono amministratore. solo con il mio utente file che immagino sia nautilus crasha
<fnk> dopo un po di secondi di log il desktop si svuota di tutte le cartelle e se avevo delle finestre aperte si chiude tutto
<Carlin0> fnk, hai fatto avanzamenti di versione ?
<fnk> ieri son passato da 14.04 a 14.10
<fnk> oggi da 14.10 a 15.04
<fnk> problema persiste
<Carlin0> eh sembra un problema legato alle conf presenti nella tua home
<krabador> fnk, con tale utente , sudo mv /home/utente/.config /home/utente/.config_old
<krabador> fnk, riavvia, vedi cosa fa
<fnk> dmsg mi da
<fnk> [  211.909125] nautilus[2782]: segfault at 7fe88de33893 ip 00007fea0eb9fec0 sp 00007fe9e4343698 error 4 in libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.3100.3[7fea0eb8b000+21000]
<fnk> [  341.248947] nautilus[3046]: segfault at 7f8f41e33893 ip 00007f90a3487ec0 sp 00007f907801e698 error 4 in libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.3100.3[7f90a3473000+21000]
<fnk> [  526.468669] nautilus[4467]: segfault at 7f239de33893 ip 00007f251d11dec0 sp 00007f2508028698 error 4 in libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.3100.3[7f251d109000+21000]
<krabador> 2 passaggi di versione di fila, in presenza di customizzazioni , possono dare problemai
<krabador> *i
<krabador> !pastebin | fnk
<ubot-it> fnk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fnk> ok grazie per l'info
<Carlin0> fnk,  lo si deduce anche dal fatto che solo il tuo utente ha quel problema
<Carlin0> gli altri 2 no
<krabador> fnk, un consiglio, per prossime volte che torni qui, fa una panoramica di quello che hai fatto prima
<krabador> non "ho questo."
<krabador> un cadavere puo' essere morto di una marea di cause.
<fnk> il problema è che l'utilizzo di questo computer è molto raro da parte mia
<krabador> si, ma questo non ti esula dal fare una panoramica approfondita di quello che gai fatto prima dell'insorgere di un problema
<fnk> speravo che col passaggio a nuova versione il problema venisse riassorbito
<krabador> fnk, ha sempre avuto questo problema?
<fnk> è apparso da almeno 6 mesi
<fnk> purtroppo io sono ritornato solo pochi gg fa
<krabador> fnk, hai letto il comando che ti ho segnalato ?
<fnk> avevo in parte risolto da terminale digitando nemo
<krabador> fnk, hai letto il comando che ti ho segnalato ?
<fnk> ora provo il comando cmq krabador
<fnk> grz
<fnk> a presto
<krabador> fnk, ti consiglio vivamente , visto il tempo che ci mette a tale operazione, di reinstallare direttamente , e non fare il passaggio di versione
<krabador> dopo opportuno backup ovviamente
<krabador> l'aggiornamento scarica un giga e passa di pacchetti e poi li installa, il che ci mette piu' del doppio dello scarico di una iso e della sua reinstallazione
<fnk> quindi riscaricare la 15.04 e reinstallare formattando il tutto?
<Carlin0> fnk, prima prova la soluzione che ti è stata indicata
<Carlin0> secondo me risolvi ...
<fnk> kk
<Carlin0> 18<krabador> fnk, con tale utente , sudo mv /home/utente/.config /home/utente/.config_old
<Carlin0> <krabador> fnk, riavvia, vedi cosa fa
<fullday> ciao
<prob> buon pomeriggio a tutti... ho un piccolo problema... quando imposto la modalità scomparsa alla barra laterale.. la barra giustamente scompare, ma quando vado cerco di farla comparire alcune volte non compare alcune volte compare ma a metà... potreste aiutarmi??
<prob> ho provato ad instalalre unity tweak tool per risolvere ma niente
<prob> c'è nessuno???
<davide> ragazzi ho un problema con la tastiera su cui è installato xubuntu... le lettere sono ok... ma altri caratteri come i punti le parentesi non sono a posto...
<krabador> davide, Menu → Sistema → Supporto lingue
<a7x> la tastiera funziona come deve
<davide> e cosa devo mettere oltre a italiano?
<krabador> davide, specificare italiano, togliere inglese
<krabador> andare a controllare anche la voce inerente alla tastiera
<davide> adesso guardo cosa cè
<krabador> il tutto connesso ad internet
<davide> sisi sono connesso
<davide> mi ha detto che il supporto lingue non è installato completamente... allora gli ho detto di installarlo...
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> per questo "il tutto connesso ad internet"
<krabador> ieri, non avendo selezionato gli aggiornamenti, ma solo software di terze parti, il supporto lingue selezionato in avvio installazione , non l'ha installato
<davide> ah allora era meglio farlo...
<krabador> in quanto lo prende da internet nella fase di installazione
<krabador> esatto.
<davide> ci sono altre cose oltre a questo che sarebbero utili?
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> per cominciare
<krabador> !documentazione | davegarath
<ubot-it> davegarath: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> !documentazione | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> buona lettura.
<davide> ....grazie
<krabador> consiglio: non buttarti subito nel marasma delle centinaia di migliaia di guide non ufficiali che "risolvono problemi" o "installano quelle belle icone e la barra di macosx"
<davide> ehhmmm non è cambiato niente...
<krabador> hai mai pensato una cosa?
<krabador> sinceramente.
<davide> eh?
<krabador> una cosa molto semplice, che si fa con tutti i sistemi operativi del pianeta, anche in supercomputers.
<davide> cioè?
<krabador> riavviare dopo le modifiche.
<davide> ahhhh...ok
<krabador> e va comunque nella voce impostazioni inerente alla tastiera.
<krabador> davide, ma è ovvio che fai prima a dire "non è cambiato niente" , vero?
<davide> ma non lo sapevo..
<davide> non pensavo fosse necessario...
<krabador> se non ti va di rispondere , non farlo , ma quanti anni hai?
<davide> secondo te?
<krabador> si risponde alle domande, e se non hai voglia non farlo.
<davide> 15
<davide> tu?
<krabador> davide, allora fa tesoro della documentazione ufficiale
<krabador> consulta anche quella delle risorse internazionali
<davide> mi avresti risposto cosi con qualunque età giusto?
<krabador> no, ma se hai mentito non ti fa molto onore.
<davide> comunque non funziona ancora...
<davide> ok grazie
<Pendo> Salve. Qualcuno ha voglia di salvare il mio cervello, da quel brutto impiccio che sono autostart.sh et rc.local?
<krabador> descrivi il problema, specificando sistema usato ed hardware, come cpu /ram/scheda video
<gigirock> !domanda | Pendo
<ubot-it> Pendo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Pendo> Ricevuto. Utilizzo la distribuzione LUBIT5, basata su Ubuntu, versione 14.04.02 ed ambiente OPENBOX. Ho bisogno di far partire, automaticamente, un programma, ma per quanto mi sforzi, non riesco.
<Pendo> Uso un netbook Samsung nc10, 32bit con Atom n270 e 2GN di RAM
<krabador> Pendo, questo canale è relativo ad ubuntu e derivate ufficiali , lubit non è tra di esse
<krabador> ti consiglio di consultare documentazione ufficiale a riguardo
<Pendo> Va bene. Grazie e buon lavoro.
<krabador> e risorse messe a disposizione dalla sua comunità
<gigirock> Pendo, che programma devi far partire ?
<Pendo> Grazie dell'attenzione, gigrock. Si tratta di GMABooster, un programmino russo che opera un lieve 'overclock' della scheda video del netbook. In UBUNTU base funzionava, in Lubit5 non riesco (ignoranza mia).
<gigirock> Pendo, vai su  #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pendo> mi passi, per favore, il link?
<Pendo> Grazie a tutti.
<mirkozambonin> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | mirkozambonin
<ubot-it> mirkozambonin: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mirkozambonin> scusate l'intrusione
<mirkozambonin> avrei bisogno di sapere se fosse possibile
<mirkozambonin> di far girare un madia player tipo kaffeine sullo sfondo del desktop
<mirkozambonin> tipo una sorta di live wallpaper
<krabador> vlc
<krabador> lo fa
<mirkozambonin> si
<mirkozambonin> ho letto
<mirkozambonin> ma sarò io stordito
<mirkozambonin> ma con un dvb pinnacle nn riesco a farlo girare
<mirkozambonin> è per questo che ho scritto kaffeine
<krabador> e con vlc c'hai provato ?
<mirkozambonin> sisi
<mirkozambonin> ma nn vede la pivvacle
<mirkozambonin> nemmeno metv
<krabador> Menu Video --- Imposta come wallpaper
<mirkozambonin> nemmeno mplayer
<krabador> a video avviato
<mirkozambonin> di vlc dici?
<mirkozambonin> ma se nn riesco a far partire il dvb-t
<mirkozambonin> poi
<krabador> il fatto che non veda la pinnacle è un altro problema
<mirkozambonin> avrei la necessità che funzioni cosi per sempre
<mirkozambonin> si certo lo capisco
<mirkozambonin> allora
<mirkozambonin> spiego quello che vorrei fare
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<krabador> preferenze di VLC --- Video --- DirectX (DirectDraw).
<krabador> e lo fa sempre
<krabador> mirkozambonin, in ogni caso , se sei interessato a prescindere , solo a kaffeine, puoi provare a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat, nel caso ci siano utenti esperti
<mirkozambonin> ok scusate, vorrei trasformare ubuntu in una tv con una chiavetta pinnacle e vorrei che rimanesse cosi per sempre
<mirkozambonin> ok
<krabador> mirkozambonin, mettere a tutto schermo una volta caricato ilsistema è complicato ?
<mirkozambonin> no
<krabador> ma vuoi risparmiare i soldi di un televisore
<mirkozambonin> ma il pc deve avviarsi direttamente a tuttoschermo come tv
<mirkozambonin> nono
<mirkozambonin> sto lavorando per realizzare una mia idea
<mirkozambonin> televisioni ne ho fin troppe
<mirkozambonin> cmq sto facendo ora in diretta, ma nn è cosi facile,
<mirkozambonin> L'ingresso non può essere aperto:
<mirkozambonin> VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'v4l2:///dev/video0'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.
<mirkozambonin> mi da questo
<Carlin0> cosa stai cercando di aprire scusa ?
<Carlin0> flusso di rete ?
<krabador> vuole un lettore a tutto schermo in sfondo , e vlc non gli vede scheda tv
<mirkozambonin> esatto
<krabador> mirkozambonin, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> non gli vede la scheda , magari non è compatibile
<krabador> mirkozambonin, sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<mirkozambonin> con kaffeine zeroproblemi, ma sembra che lunico che riesce a farlo e vlc
<krabador> incolla poi il link qui
<mirkozambonin> no no la scheda è compatibilissima
<mirkozambonin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762819/
<mirkozambonin> aspe
<mirkozambonin> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<mirkozambonin> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mirkozambonin> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks
<mirkozambonin> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<mirkozambonin> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mirkozambonin> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2304:0237 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. PCTV 73e [DiBcom DiB7000PC]
<valentZ> Salve ho un lettore MP3 e purtroppo con Ubuntu 14.04 non riesco a visualizzare i file all'interno. Mi spiego, il lettore lo riconosce ma con Rhytmbob è come se non ci fosse alcuna canzone. Se cerco di sincronizzare, mi dà errore.
<valentZ> Come potrei fare? Grazie
<krabador> valentZ, va nelle opzioni del lettore a vedere se è configurabile come unità di memoria di massa
<krabador> e quando lo attacchi in usb, te lo tratta come una pendrive
<valentZ> adesso vedo
<valentZ> comunque me lo tratta come lettore mp3
<krabador> vedi tra le opzioni
<valentZ> non c'è
<krabador> nessun settings di connessione usb ?
<valentZ> no
<krabador> di che lettore parliamo?
<krabador> anzi, attaccalo usb, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebin
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo
<krabador> poi lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> produrrà un link, incollalo qui
<valentZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762846/
<valentZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762846/
<valentZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762846/
<valentZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762846/
<valentZ> scusate per il limk quadruplo
<valentZ> aspetta, non avevo collegato il lettore
<valentZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762857/
<valentZ> il secondo link è valido
<mirkozambonin> scusate
<mirkozambonin> sono  tornato
<krabador> mirkozambonin, devi creare una playlist.m3u a mano con dentro i riferimenti dei canali ed aprirlo con vlc
<krabador> per sfruttare la scheda tv
<mirkozambonin> mmmmmm
<krabador> mirkozambonin, ma mi devi scusare, questo canale è esclusivamente per il supporto tecnico al sistema operativo, per tutte le altre agomentazioni , puoi andare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<mirkozambonin> ah ecco scusate tanto
<mirkozambonin> saaluti, grazie cmq per l'aiuto
<krabador> mirkozambonin, chiedi anche in #videolan
<valentZ> come faccio?
<mirkozambonin> ok grazie mille
<krabador> valentZ, dpkg -l | grep mtpfs | pastebinit
<krabador> valentZ, dpkg -l | grep mtp-tools | pastebinit
<valentZ> rieccomi
<valentZ> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per il mio mp3?
<krabador> "rieccomi" ---> ti sono stati indicati dei comandi
<valentZ> si l'avevo dato quel comando, poi purtroppo sono crashato
<valentZ> ora che comandi dovrei dare?
<krabador> <krabador> valentZ, dpkg -l | grep mtpfs | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> valentZ, dpkg -l | grep mtp-tools | pastebinit
<krabador> 17:56
<valentZ> fatto ma non mi dà nessun link
<krabador> valentZ, uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> valentZ, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<mirkochuk> sera a tt
<giangy> Salve, per favore mi potete dire cosa scrivere nel terminale per accedere ai privilegi di amministratore?
<giangy> amministrazione*
<krabador> sudo comando
<mirkochuk> cerco qualcuno che mi spiega in modo chiaro come installare minecraft kn launcher nn ostante java e presente nn parte
<giangy> grazie krabador
<krabador> mirkochuk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mirkochuk, dpkg -l | grep jre | pastebinit
<krabador> mirkochuk, dpkg -l | grep jdk | pastebinit
<giangy> krabador mi dice comando non trovato
<mirkochuk> dice che nn ce il pastbinit
<mirkochuk> il pacchetto
<krabador> mirkochuk, che sistema stai usando
<krabador> giangy, se devi fare qualcosa con diritti di amministrazione, come mandare un comando, questo comando deve essere preceduto da sudo
<krabador> in ubuntu .
<mirkochuk> ultimo
<mirkochuk> il 15 04
<giangy> sto seguendo delle istruzioni, di questo link, sai aiutarmi? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671#Configurazione_Lubuntu_14.04
<krabador> giangy, te l'ho dato io prima
<krabador> quando eri umbe12
<krabador> e ti ho anche dato il comando corretto
<krabador> ed il link è fin troppo chiaro
<krabador> mirkochuk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mirkochuk, se la macchina è connessa ad internet e non hai un'instalazione corrotta, lo installa
<mirkochuk> dice pacchetto nn trovato
<giangy> Ci ha provato senza successo mio fratello oggi, ci volevo provare anche io prima di passare a xubuntu
<krabador> mirkochuk, ma l'hai installata o la stai usando in live?
<krabador> giangy, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> fa le modifiche indicate, salva , esci
<krabador> e continua come dice
<krabador> giangy, ubuntu , per il notebook che usi, è pesante, xubuntu/lubuntu sono piu' indicate
<mirkochuk> quando ho provato a mettere ubuntu da qui nn faceva installazione ho scaricarlo e scriverlo su un cd e si e installato
<krabador> mirkochuk, e questa macchina è connessa ad internet ?
<krabador> mirkochuk, software-properties-gtk da terminale
<giangy> Ti ringrazio krabador
<krabador> manda uno screenshot di quello che appare
<krabador> !image | mirkochuk
<ubot-it> mirkochuk: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> mirkochuk, lo screenshot lo fai premento il tasto stamp
<Darius> Salve a tutti ragazzi
<Dario1982cb> Caio a tutti ragazzi
<Dario1982cb> avrei un problemino con Lubuntu 14.04
<krabador> descrivilo
<Dario1982cb> Non mi appare piu l'icona batteria o gestione energia nella barra inferiore
<Dario1982cb> dopo un aggiornamento fatto qualche giorno fa
<Dario1982cb> Nessuno mi aiuta ???? ;)
<mirkochuk> adesso a chi la devo manna la foto ?
<krabador> mirkochuk, leggi il link
<Dario1982cb> ????????????
<krabador> Dario1982cb, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Dario1982cb, dpkg -l | grep indicator-power | pastebinit
<mirkochuk> lasciamo perde le persone poco chiare nn ci vado daccordo
<krabador> come con il resto del pianeta.
<Dario1982cb> mi dice "si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto. In chiusura"
<Dario1982cb> se lo faccio senza pastebin nn mi da nulla
<fullday> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | fullday
<ubot-it> fullday: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nunzio> buonasera
<nunzio> chi può aiutarmi?
<akis24> seranunzio
<akis24> !aiuto | nunzio
<ubot-it> nunzio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nunzio> ho un problema con i boot per procedere con l istallazione di lubuntu. mi da solo un opzione (sata) e non mi permette di sceglerne altri
<akis24> nunzio: hai pc con winz 8 ?
<nunzio> ho provato a cercare lcsm ma non lo trovo
<nunzio> no ho un pc con vista asus eeepc
<Carlin0> vista = piuommeno 2008 ?
<nunzio> si esatto
<nunzio> aptio setup utility
<Carlin0> nunzio, non ho capito , il cd/dvd non boota ?
<nunzio> cd non ne ha, ha solo usb ed entrando nel bios non mi dà possibilità di cambiare
<nunzio> come boot ho solo hd
<nunzio> scusate ragazzi/e per l ignoranza
<Carlin0> è strano però ... ma non sono molto pratico di portatili
<akis24> nunzio:  come hai creato la usb ?
<nunzio> boot option #1 sata. e poi non posso scegliere nessuna altra opzione
<akis24> nunzio: se rispondi a qualche domanda magari ti si aiuta
<nunzio> il mio problema è che non posso scegliere nel bios boot usb
<Carlin0> ma colleghi la chiavetta prima di entrare nel bios ?
<nunzio> no
<nunzio> non collego la chiavetta prima di entrare nel bios, sapevo che non ce ne bisogno
<Carlin0> tentar non nuoce
<Carlin0> magari non da l'opzione perchè non la vede
<akis24> nunzio: riprova con la chiavetta collegata   e vai su boot device priority e vedi se puoi impostare la usb come primo dispositivo
<nunzio> provo grazie
<akis24> prego
<nunzio> weee grazie mille
<Carlin0> era quello nunzio ?
<nunzio> è circa 1 ora che impazzisco, ora la legge nel bios
<Carlin0> per forza se non al colleghi come fa a leggerla
<nunzio> mi è nuova questa cosa, ero abituato a settare tutto dall inizio
<nunzio> ma nelle vecchie macchine non era necessario, o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> vabbè , l'importante è che hai risolto
<nunzio> ammetto è da un bel pò che non metto mani
<nunzio> grazie mille
<Carlin0> nunzio, la tua non è nuova eh
<Carlin0> 7 anni
<nunzio> infatti io è da almeno 15 anni
<Carlin0> 15 anni fa manco c'era il boot da usb
<nunzio> scusate, è necessario unetbootin per installare lubuntu?
<Carlin0> no meglio questo ..
<Carlin0> !usbwin | nunzio
<ubot-it> nunzio: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<nunzio> grazie
<nunzio> @ubot-t i primo link serve per creare usb di installazzione tramite boot usb?
<akis24> nunzio:  si
<nunzio> ok grazie
<th34lch3m1st> ciao a tutti
<akis24> ciao th34lch3m1st
<th34lch3m1st> Ho installato oggi la 14.04.2 su questo notebook, e funziona quasi tutto. Solo un paio di cose che mi piacerebbe cambiare: la luminosità che si resetta ad ogni riavvio (sempre al massimo) e mi piacerebbe tenere il wifi acceso quando va in sospensione.
<Carlin0> e il frigo tenesse la roba fresca con la spina staccata
<th34lch3m1st> *nel caso wifi acceso e sospensione non sia un paradosso :D
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: LOL
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: ma guarda che a parte qualche inezia va alla grande...
<Carlin0> non ne dubito th34lch3m1st e hai supporto fino al 2019
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0: già il consumo della batteria è al pari con windows (7/8 ore) e sono già contento con questo
<nunzio> ragazzi ho caricato la versione di lubuntu su usb con usb installer, entrato nel bios e cambiato il boot priority, ma l installazione non parte
<nunzio> cosa può essere?
<akis24> nunzio: verifica md5sum del file scaricato
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nunzio> dovrei trovare nella cartella scaricata md5sum?
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: potresti provare a usare xbacklight per la luminosita' e vedere se funziona
<nunzio> ok ci sono riuscito, altra domanda: devo essere connesso a internet oppure posso fare senza connessione?
<nunzio> mi rispondo da solo anche senza
<akis24> nunzio: fai come preferisci con connessione scarichera' dei pacchetti per completare installazione oppure puoi farlo anche dopo
<nunzio> mi scuso nuovamente per l ignoranza
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: proverò, grazie per il suggerimento (avevo provato con nomodeset acpi_backlight=intel nel grub ma non funziona)
<akis24> th34lch3m1st:  di nulla  per regolare  xbacklight -set 50      i valori vanno da 0=spento a 100= massima luminosita'
<akis24> th34lch3m1st: qualche opzione ulteriore http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/24592/ubuntu-1404-impostare-luminosita-schermo
<th34lch3m1st> akis24: ok, faccio una prova.
<nunzio> completato l installazione, riavvio scollegato usb e si è piantato, sono 5 minuti, è il caso che spenga e riaccenda?
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-24
<klaudio> salve a tutti, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<klaudio> ho un problema di bootloader suppongo
<ExPBoy> klaudio, esponilo se qualcuno ha tempo e sa...risponde
<klaudio> ieri ho provato ad installare ubuntu in dual boot, ma mi avvia solo ubuntu
<klaudio> i passaggi che ho fatto sono creare due partizioni una root e l'altra swap
<akis24> klaudio: pc con winz 8?
<klaudio> e ho allargato la partizione di win8
<klaudio> si
<ExPBoy> klaudio, e perchè n on hai semplicemente fatto fare all'installer?
<akis24> klaudio: leggi le domande ?
<akis24>  <akis24> klaudio: pc con winz 8?
<klaudio> si win 8.1
<klaudio> perché so che l'installer fa di testa sua
<akis24> !uefi |klaudio
<ubot-it> klaudio: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> !uefi | klaudio
<klaudio> ah, quindi il problema è nell'UEFI?
<ExPBoy> klaudio, ok invece come hai fatto tu?
<ExPBoy> :)
<klaudio> mi diceva di non forzare l'installazione su UEFI per mantenere la compatibilità con i SO con bios
<ExPBoy> essi per uefi c'è una bellissima guida da seguire
<klaudio> ok. Come faccio a sapere se usa la GPT o il MBR?
<klaudio> ieri cmq su gparted ho provato a creare oltre 4 partizioni primarie e non me lo consentiva
<klaudio> adesso ho cancellato ubuntu e la swap e non trova il bootloader di windows
<klaudio> comunque non c'era alcuna partizione per l'UEFI, solo windows
<akis24> klaudio: posta schermata con gparted
<akis24> !image | klaudio
<ubot-it> klaudio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<klaudio> dev/sda1 partizione riservato al sistema ntfs (350mb) con flag boot, poi dev/sda2 windows 8.1 470GB ntfs, poi dev/sda3 linux ext4 root con punto di mount   / e  dev/sda4 linux-swap
<klaudio> purtroppo al momento non posso postare screenshot, ma ho specificato tutto
<frank91> buongiorno
<frank91> mi servirebbe aiuto
<frank91> sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<akis24> klaudio: leggia la guida al link postato   e sopratutto al paragrafo riparazione bootloader
<frank91> e ho installato sul mio pc ubuntu 13.04
<frank91> mi si è installato in lingua inglese
<akis24> frank91:  la versione 13.04 non ha piu' supporto o passi alla 14.04 lts oppure 15.04 ultima
<frank91> posso aggiornare questa qui? oppure devo formattare e installare la versione più nuova?
<akis24> frank91: non avrai aggiornamenti quindi niente lingua ecc  i repo sono chiusi
<frank91> ok grazie mille
<akis24> frank91: la 14.04 è una versione lts è ha supporto fino al 2019
<klaudio> akis24: grazie, ho letto. Sapresti dirmi perché da Gparted non visualizzo alcuna partizione UEFI/EFI?
<akis24> klaudio: vedessi schermata ti direi.. se avvii la live di ubuntu puoi postare l oscreen
<klaudio> ok, ci provo
<klaudio> cmq ho installato win7 sull'altra partizione e all'avvio mi fa scegliere tra 8.1 e 7, quindi problema risolto. Ora ti posto schermata gparted per capire come faccio ad installare
<klaudio> fatto https://imgur.com/dtI2gJw
<klaudio> Ora se cancello win7 dovrebbe partire comunque con 8.1?
<akis24> klaudio: no
<akis24> klaudio: hai bios uefi oppure no ?
<klaudio> eh, sto cercando di capirlo, volevo saperlo da voi
<klaudio> ripeto non c'è alcuna partizione uefi o efi in gparted
<akis24> klaudio: il pc l'hai tu e se avessi letto la guida lo avresti capito da solo ..
<klaudio> in gestione disco non c'è la partizione efi
<akis24> klaudio: perfetto crea le partizioni per ubuntu e poi reinstalla se non hai efi nel bios
<klaudio> oppure è disattivata
<klaudio> adesso c'è win7 se hai visto al posto di quello che sarebbe stato ubuntu
<klaudio> se io ora cancello win7 mi dovrebbe partire cmq l'8?
<klaudio> non voglio rischiare perché il pc mi serve per lavoro
<klaudio> a quanto pare la partizione bootabile è quella dove dice "riservato per il sistema", quindi non ci dovrebbero essere problemi, confermi?
<akis24> klaudio: non confermo nulla a questo punto il bootloader è quello di winz7 visto che lo hai installato dopo ..
<klaudio> allora perché la partizione di win7 non è contrassegnata come bootable?
<klaudio> non centra niente?
<akis24> klaudio: viene sovrascritto mbr quando installi winz  la partizione di sistema e altra cosa
<klaudio> ho cancellato win7 e parte l'8
<klaudio> appena riesco posto foto installazione di ubuntu. Grazie cmq
<akis24> klaudio:  prego
<glpiana> ola
<jecko> ciao, ho installato un programma ma non si avvia, eppure la dash lo trova :/
<jecko> ho provato ad avviarlo e mi ha pure bloccato il pc per un minuto :/ poi, domanda nella domanda..sapreste dirmi come mai UST ci mette sempre una vita ad aprirsi?
<f843d0> jecko: hai provato ad avviare da terminale e vedere se nell'output vengono dichiarati problemi?
<jecko> mai avviato da terminale la sintassi giusta per avviarlo?
<jecko> mi riferisco ad usc adesso ;)
<glpiana> jecko, f843d0 invece si riferisce al programma che hai installato
<f843d0> jecko: esattamente. Se lo trova la dash, esiste sul sistema
<jecko> aa ok stroget (è solo per prova che l'ho installato giusto per vedere le sue capacità)
<f843d0> jecko: conosci il nome del programma, cerca l'ELF tramite locate per esempio
<jecko> locate strogate ?
<glpiana> jecko, se il nome che hai scritto è corretto, il programma non è presente nei repository ufficiali
<jecko> stroget
<f843d0> jecko: sudo updatedb && locate stroget
<glpiana> jecko, con dpkg -L stroget           vedi i file contenuti nell'archivio installato
<jecko> ok ad entrambi un secondino
<f843d0> jecko: pero`, se e` un programma non contenuto nei repo ufficiali, potresti a breve venir ammonito che non viene fornito supporto nel canale. YMMV
<jecko> uups non credevo.. ci sono mille cose che non conosco ancora scusate non era mia intenzione
<jecko> per postare il risultato di glpiana ?
<f843d0> !paste | jecko
<ubot-it> jecko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jecko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/11767687/
<jecko> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/11767688/
<f843d0> jecko: l'eseguile e` stroget
<glpiana> jecko, per avviarlo scrivi stroget in un terminale. e poi passa su #ubuntu-it-chat che qui siamo off topic
<f843d0> jecko: s/eseguile/eseguibile
<jecko> allora, ok va bene glpiana per la seconda domanda che ho postato prima? ovvero.. USC ci mette una vita e alle volta mi blocca tutto fino a che non si apre definitavamente
<jecko> jacko, continuo su ubuntu chat se ci sei ;)
<jecko> scusa  f843d0
<jecko> f843d0
<jecko> f843d0
<nik60> Buonasera ho installato ubuntu 15.04 su un sony vaio VPCW12J1E che aveva windows 7 preinstallato e 1gb di ram solo che ho molti lag e rallentamenti
<krabador> iSagitt_, con 1gb ram , xubuntu o lubuntu
<krabador> non puoi fare di piu'
<krabador> nik60, ^
<nik60> lo so solo che solo che mi trovo meglio con l' interfaccia di ubuntu
<Carlin0> che cpu nik60 ?
<krabador> unity è la piu' pesante delle interfacce ubuntu
<krabador> puoi installaare gnome-session-flashback, sarebbe piu' leggera, ma non sarebbe unity
<nik60> non saprei come mi troverei con le altre perchè i lag li sto vedendo solo da questa versione
<krabador> nik60, negli ultimi 2 anni il kernel s'è un po' appesantito , proporzionandosi un po' di piu' ad hardware meno preistorico
<krabador> cosi' come lo sviluppo di unity
<nik60> e quali sono i requisiti minimi per eseguirlo?
<krabador> con atom , e questo da anni, le piu' indicate, per efficienza, sono xubuntu,e  lubuntu, al di la dei gusti personali
<nik60> in caso posso installare edubuntu
<krabador> nik60, puoi fare quello che ti pare, fatto sta che unity su netbook non è indicata, e non c'è niente che si possa fare
<nik60> quindi qualsiasi otebook avra lag con unityanche se la ram è molta?
<krabador> netbook != notebook
<krabador> con un notebook di qualche anno e da 2gb di ram in su, unity va bene
<krabador> dipende anche dalla scheda video montata
<nik60> la mia è una intel GMA 950 integrata
<Carlin0> nik60, anche il processore è assai scarso eh 1.66 Ghz monocore
<krabador> nik60, ok, ma intendo sempre per far andare unity , un notebook recente con 4gb ed una schede video entry level, non avrà le stesse prestazioni con schede di livello superiore
<krabador> Carlin0, netbook ---> xubuntu/lubuntu
<krabador> atom non gliela fa con unity
<Carlin0> he infatti guardavo ora le caratteristiche del proc...
<nik60> quindi solo un fisso è in grado di eseguirlo?
<krabador> no
<krabador> nik60, stai generalizzando con tutti i portatili del pianeta
<krabador> un netbook non ha un processore paragonabile a quello che si poteva trovare su un portatile, anche 5 anni fa
<krabador> di fascia bassa
<Carlin0> nik60, ci va un processore + prestazionale , almeno un dual core ... ma minimo proprio
<krabador> un notebook con un dual core, e 4gb ram , anche del 2009 , va bene con unity
<nik60> quindi o xbuntu o lubuntu
<krabador> sono i netbook che non ce la fanno
<krabador> con lubuntu i netbook vanno molto bene
<nik60> grazie
<krabador> reattivi
<krabador> veloci
<krabador> nik60, se potessi portare la ram a 2gb sarebbe poi ancora meglio
<nik60> e potrò mettere gimp su lubuntu?
<nik60> perchè lo uso molto
<Carlin0> si che puoi
<nik60> ok grazie
<claudia64> vorrei disinstallare ubuntu 13.4 e installare ubuntu 15.4 come devo fare?
<claudia64> vorrei disinstallare ubuntu 13.4 e installare ubuntu 15.4 ma non so come fare
<americanoitalian> sera c'è qualcuno
<americanoitalian> mi serve un aiuto
<claudia64> sera c'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<claudia64> vorrei disinstallare ubuntu 13.4 e installare ubuntu 15.4 ma non so come fare
<claudia64> è da ieri che provo ma non riesco
<claudia64> ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso ho scaricato questo ho messo su un disco ma non parte niente
<Carlin0> claudia64, come l'hai messo sul disco ?
<claudia64> l ho masterizzato
<Carlin0> claudia64, hai masterizzato come immagine o come dati ?
<claudia64> ora che mi fai pensare credo immagine
<Carlin0> deve essere masterizzato come immagine se no non va
<claudia64> ma il programma è 1,23 gb
<Carlin0> e allora ?
<claudia64> nel senso che se apro le cartelle c'è tutto
<claudia64> allora ne faccio un altro come  immagine ma poi che devo fare?
<Carlin0> ma non devi aprire le cartelle , prendi la iso e la masterizzi come immagine , poi lasci il dvd nel lettore e riavvii il pc
<claudia64> Immagine raw CD (application/x-cd-image)questo è nelle proprietà del disco ho già provato a fare come dici ma ritorna sempre fuori il 13.4 e non parte il disco
<Claudio> claudia64: non hai la possibilità di metterlo su una chiavetta USB ? Così fai più velocemente... (penso)
<claudia64> il problema è che non so farlo partire  la chiavetta non credo che faccia partire il programma
<claudia64> ma tu lo sapresti disinstallare ubuntu , ho solo questo nel computer senza partizioni e senza windows
<Claudio> claudia64: in realtà non dovrebbero esserci grossi problemi :)
<Claudio> Andiamo con calma ;-)
<Claudio> Il computer in questione ha un po' di memoria RAM per far partire Ubuntu?
<Claudio> Quanta ram a disposizione hai?
<claudia64> il computer è un hp di circa di due anni con un tetra di hd ma la memoria non ricordo dove trovo queste informazioni su ubuntu?
<claudia64> ho trovato memory 7,8 GIB
<Claudio> claudia64: ok :)
<claudia64> Intel® Core™ i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz × 4
<Claudio> claudia64: allora non dovresti aver nessun problema ad installare il sistema tramite chiavetta USB.
<claudia64> disk 976,0 GB
<Claudio> claudia64: hai scaricato il nuovo sistema ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<Claudio> Se si, puoi seguire la guida per l'installazione tramite chiavetta USB
<Claudio> Prendine una da 4 giga (o anche 8)
<Claudio> Vedrai che sarà veloce.
<Claudio> !usb | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<claudia64> ho provato già ieri ma non riesco a farlo perchè c'è qualcosa nella procedura  che non va e io per inesperienza non vado avanti non si può procedere con il terminale?
<Claudio> claudia64: dammi qualche dettaglio in più. Che problema riscontri nella procedura?
<Claudio> claudia64: hai qualcosa del tipo:  Sistema → Amministrazione → Creazione disco di avvio USB ?
<claudia64> il problema è che il 13.4 è diventato obsoleto e non mi fa fare niente e mi dice che non può fare
<claudia64> comunque domani ci riprovo con chiavetta ,deve essere vuota?
<Claudio> claudia64: si
<Claudio> claudia64: domani sono qui senza problemi :) insieme ad altri
<claudia64> grazie della disponibilità
<Claudio> claudia64: ci mancherebbe
<claudia64> notte
<Walkersneps> buonasera, sto installando su un pc desktop del 2007 ubuntu server, ma il processo è fermo allo 0% del "rilevamento hardware di rete" da un bel po'... è normale?
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-25
<kopug> salve a tutti
<kopug> io uso lubuntu 64 bit ma mi da da un po di giorni virus zero e dice di aggiornare ma non lo fa che fare
<kopug> ho provato da terminale ecc
<kopug> ma anche da
<kopug> repository
<kopug> io non pensavo che il virus zero su linux sia toccato proprio a me
<kopug> vabbe buona giornata a tutti raga
<claudia64> buongiorno ho seguito la procedura per creare il disco di avvio su usb ma alla fine mi dice  An uncaught exception was raised:
<claudia64> [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/tmp/tmpv2md7t'
<claudia64> eppure la pw è sempre la stessa solo che quando si apre la schermata iniziale per errore ho cliccato sotto alla pw e mi si apre un' altra finestrella e non mi compare più la pw
<sonicx> Salve, ho un vecchio PC Sony Vaio da 156 MB di RAM. Sapete per caso se esiste qualche distro basata su Debian/Ubuntu/Fedora adatta a questo pc?
<Carlin0> sonicx, con quella ram forse puppylinux
<Carlin0> Debian Ubuntu e Fedora scordatele
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> -SaslServ- <sasl> failed to login to ExPBoy.  There has been 1 failed login attempt since your last successful login.
<ExPBoy> -SaslServ- <sasl> failed to login to ExPBoy.  There have been 2 failed login attempts since your last successful login.
<ExPBoy> -SaslServ- <sasl> failed to login to ExPBoy.  There have been 3 failed login attempts since your last successful login.
<ExPBoy> come si divertono
<ExPBoy> hihi
<ExPBoy> ops sbagliato canale
<alextn1> salve , qualcuno puo darmi 2 dritte su una cosa che non capisco riguardo partizioni?
<alextn1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Vd9RMTw0TN6cZDH95HLH
<alextn1> non capisco cosa siano 1.08 gb nella prima partizione ext4 che mi accingevo a formattare in ntfs
<alextn1> vedo la partizione windows , ubuntu e swap , questa dovrebbe essere vuota .. non è che sono parti di ubuntu?
<alextn1> da un punto di mount
<alextn1> posso formattare secondo voi?
<nik234> ho un vaio VPCW12J1E voorei sapere se installo ubuntu gnome rischi che lagghi?
<AL3xXxX> Salve a tutti! E' possibile reimpostare la vecchia gui su Ubuntu 15? (Per vecchia intendo quella usata fino a ubuntu 11)
<alextn1> poi non capisco perchè la partizione dove cè ubuntu la da come estesa
<alextn1> niki234 AL3xXxX saranno in sciopero
<Vittoria83> Buongiorno a tutti
<Vittoria83> Volevo porvi un quesito, ho su Lubuntu 14.04 e mi è sparita l'icona della batteria dalla barra delle applicazioni
<Vittoria83> Tutti in ferie??? ;)
<pelogrigio58> buongiorno, posseggo 2 pc portatili, uno con sistema w8,l'altro con ubuntu, con quest'ultimo ho sempre dei problemi  per connettermi alla rete wifi di casa, cioè si connette solo dopo alcune ore dall'accensione mi potete aiutare?
<Claudio> pelogrigio58: e cosa centra il PC on windows 8 ?
<pelogrigio58> Claudio, voglio dire il pc di mia mglie che ha il s.o. wind8,si collega normalmente , mentre il mio lenovo con il s.o. ubuntu14.04 raramente riesce a connettersi subito, quasi sempre si connette dopo molte ore anche 3o4ore dall'accensione
<krabador> pelogrigio58, indistitamente wireless e lan ?
<pelogrigio58> io uso solo wifi
<krabador> pelogrigio58, ed hai provato la lan?
<pelogrigio58> no non posso farlo avendo la connessione con mio fratello che abita al piano superire
<krabador> è abbastanza opportuno che tu provi anche la lan
<krabador> in questo momento stai usando il pc in questione?
<pelogrigio58> no sto usando quello di mia moglie perchè il mio da stamane non si connette, faccio presente che rileva altre reti qui intorno ma nonla mia.
<krabador> pelogrigio58, va nel pc in questione, apri un terminale, sudo lshw -C network , copi ed incolli in un file di testo , che porti nel pc connesso lo incolli su pastebin ed incolli qui il link
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pelogrigio58> krabedor devi scusarmi, ma purtroppo non sono esperto di ste cose temo se vuoi aiutarmi che dovrai seguirmi passo passo
<krabador> i passi sono quelli che ti ho dett o
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network   , è un comando che devi digitare nel terminale di ubuntu , poi premere invio
<krabador> quello che appare lo incolli in un file di testo , per trattarlo come detto
<pelogrigio58> ho capito adesso vado a digitare il comando che mi hai detto sul mio pc
<pelogrigio58> mi dice command not found
<krabador> pelogrigio58, una lettera che sbagli e non funziona
<pelogrigio58> krabador, io digito sudo Ishw -C network esattamente come l'ho scritto dove sbaglio?
<pelogrigio58> krabador, io digito esattamente cosi' Ishw -C network  dove sbaglio?
<krabador> elle-shw
<krabador> elleminuscola-shw
<pelogrigio58> l maiuscola?
<krabador> pelogrigio58, tutto bene?
<pelogrigio58> ci provo
<pelogrigio58> krabador, bene si è aperto un file lunghissimo a sto punto che faccio?
<krabador> quanto detto prima
<kalpug> salve a tutti buon pomeriggio ho appena installato ubuntu gnome ma mi va pesantissimo come fare per allegerirlo usa troppo il processore e lo fa  surriscaldare
<pelogrigio58> Krabador scusa ci sei ancora?
<krabador> hai fatto il file di testo con il risultato del comando ?
<pelogrigio58> ho portato tutto su di un file di testo
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pelogrigio58> ora porto il file su questo pc
<pelogrigio58> krabador, devo inviare il file all'indirizzo paste.ubuntu.com?
<krabador> pelogrigio58, le voci nel bot sono abbastanza chiare, io pero' adesso devo andare
<Giatty> Buona sera a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu su HDD esterno auto-alimentato USB Verbatin da 250 GB dedicando solo 50GB ad Ubuntu in modo da poter utilizzare il resto dell'hDD in fat 32 mentre per la parte relativa ad Ubunti per installare il sistema operativo e conservare i dati, proprio come fosse un pc, ho usato Gparted, ho partizionato l'area, h
<Giatty> o creato 512 di swap e convertito l'area non allocata in EXT4, ma mi ha riscontrato un problema ed ho dovuto annullare, mi date una mano?
<akis24> giatty di che pc si parla ?
<Giatty> non voglio installarlo su pc ma su hdd esterno
<Giatty> comunque il mio è un portatile
<akis24> Giatty: e per installarlo non serve un pc ?  che errore hai avuto ? dettagli ..
<akis24> Giatty: avvia la live e posta una schermata di gparted e disco su cui devi installare .. a breve devo uscire
<akis24> !image | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giatty> la prima volta mi diceva che non riusciva a scrivere nei settori, la seconda volta si è bloccata, sto usando Gparted solo per preparare la successiva installazione
<akis24> Giatty:  se posti una schermata  sarebbe utile  se no prosegui pure
<Giatty> scusa la mia ignoranza ma con ubuntu non sono ancora pratico come faccio a fare il jpg della schemata con il tasto stamp??
<akis24> Giatty: usa pure quello oppure su accessori " cattura schermata "
<akis24> Giatty: che versione ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu kubuntu  xx.xx ?
<Giatty> ubuntu 14.04
<Giatty> scusa ma non riesco la schermata gparted mi dice applicazione in sospeso e non riesco a fare niente, vi è un sistema per annullare tipo ctrl-canc?
<pelogrigio58> il pc dove ho ubunru14.04 non sempre si connette alla rete wi fi di casa e quando ci riesce ciò avviene dopo molte ore, mentre con il pc che uso adesso dove il s.o  è w8 non c'èproblema qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Giatty> ho la schermata come frizzata
<akis24> Giatty: devi applicare le modifiche che effettui " applica " su gparted
<Giatty> fatto ed è proprio lì che smi si è bloccato tutto
<akis24> pelogrigio58: io esco a brevissimo ora non mi è possibile ..
<akis24> Giatty: lavora l'hard-disk o resta fermo  ?
<Giatty> vorrei interrompere il processo, chiudere l'applicazione
<akis24> Giatty: chiudi e poi rifai la procedura
<Giatty> fermo, e gparted dice applicazio operazioni in sospeso
<Giatty> non mi da alcuna icona per chiudere, se vado sulla x per chidere la finestra non succede niente
<akis24> Giatty:  apri il gestore dei processi e lo chiudi da li " termina processo "
<Giatty> mi indichi come fare?
<akis24> Giatty:  scrivilo nella barra di ricerca oppure un occhiata sul menu e trovi tutto li
<akis24> spiacente devo uscire ora
<pelogrigio58> nessuno mi può dare una mano?
<Lot> Salve a tutti vorrei installare ubuntu 15.04 64 bit su una usb in modalità live per poi installarla su hdd esterno, sei dovessi collegarlo ad un pc a 32 bit il sistema operativo fuzionerebbe?
<Claudio> Lot: naturalmente no.
<Claudio> Lot: devi scaricare la versione adatta al tuo PC.
<Lot> ma se lavorando mi trovo ad usare un pc con architettura 32 quindi non funzionerà, vi è qualche modo per ovviare?
<cybernova> Lot, installi semplicemente una versione a 32 bit che funziona su tutte e 2 le architetture
<Lot> grazie
<b00k3r> sera
<nacchere> Bembenuto nel canale
<claudia64> buonasera . ho creato il disco di avvio nella chiavetta ora come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu vecchio e sostituirlo con questo?
<claudia64> con quello nuovo ubuntu 15.4
<claudia64> buonasera . ho un problema . ho caricatoil nuovo ubuntu su chiavetta seguendo la procedura di creazione disco di avvio ho provato a fare partire il computer con la chiavetta ma non succede niente
<claudia64> non so più che fare è dall'altro ieri che provo!!!!!
<claudia64> non risponde nessuno????
<claudia64> proverò più tardi
<Paolo88> salve, ho un problema, sempre il medesimo, installo 14.04 passando dal 13.10 e ogni volta che accendo il pc impiega tantissimo tempo, altr volte è come se non rilevasse  sistema ed andando nel bios, dopo molteplici prove e riavvii mi trova l'hard disk sata ma non  mi da modo di entrarvi
<krabador> claudia64, che software hai usato per fare la chiavetta?
<Paolo88> immagine iso
<Paolo88> da disco
<krabador> Paolo88, se il pc entra da solo nel bios, c'è un problema hardware
<claudia64> startup disk creator di ubunt
<krabador> claudia64, hai formattato la pendrive prima?
<claudia64> si
<krabador> claudia64, il pc su cui devi carcarla è uefi?
<Paolo88> e altro errore spesso riscontrato sia dal 13.04 al 14.04 a volte nella schermata mentre lavoro si vede per qualche secondo una linea diagonale, come se  perdesse il video e lo riacquistasse
<Paolo88> guarda non lo so, è un pc recuperato ma non so davvero dove mettere le mani
<claudia64> ho  un hp
<krabador> Paolo88, il pc di cui stai parlando sta palesando problemi hardware
<Paolo88> eh sospettavo fosse questo
<krabador> Paolo88, posso chiedere di che cpu/ram /scheda video parliamo?
<krabador> claudia64, è come dire che hai una fiat. Di che hanno è, e che cpu / ram / scheda video ha.
<claudia64> Intel® Core™ i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz × 4   7,8 GiB   976,0 GB
<Paolo88> ddr3
<Paolo88> unica cosa che so dirti
<krabador> Paolo88, rivolgiti ad un tecnico informatico.
<Paolo88> addirìttura, sono cosi irrecuperabile?!
<Paolo88> hahahah
<Paolo88> ma lo posso vedere da terminale
<krabador> Paolo88, qui si fa assistenza al sistema operativo, non all'hardware difettoso
<Paolo88> ok  scusa, tolgo il disturbo
<Paolo88> grazie della disponibilita
<krabador> per tutto cio' che riguarda ubuntu, torna pure qui
<Paolo88> ok, dunque non è un problema di ubuntu?
<krabador> claudia64, puoi segnalarmi per favore il modello del notebook?
<claudia64> ti ho risposto già sopra ma non è un notebook
<claudia64> Intel® Core™ i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz × 4 7,8 GiB 976,0 GB
<krabador> classix, hai detto che hai un hp ed hai elencato alcuni componenti
<krabador> claudia64, ^
<krabador> ma non se sia fisso/portatile, e di che modello parliamo
<krabador> ok claudia64 va sul sito hp, cerca in base al modello del pc che hai, se è uefi o bios
<krabador> claudia64, in caso di pc uefi , per far partire la pendrive, devi disabilitare uefi secure boot, e fast boot
<claudia64> è un fisso e ti ho specificato quello che mi compare su le caratteristiche del computer ha circa 3 o 4 anni di più non so
<krabador> e selezionare la pendrive come prima periferica di boot, o selezionarla in boot della macchina con il menu di avvio rapido
<krabador> claudia64, fisso o notebook, se è di marca, ha un modello
<rek> sei del 64 o hai un commodore 64 claudia
<krabador> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> ops krabador pensavo di essere sul chan della chat come non deto
<claudia64> devo allontanarmi torno dopo
<krabador> se torni, torna con queste informazioni a riguardo
<simo23> come faccio a capire se il mio pc ha qualcosa che non va?
<akis24> simo23: portalo da un tecnico
<simo23> ma funziona regolarmente, solo a volte fa le bizze
<akis24> simo23: allora non funziona regolarmente...
<simo23> esiste un comando da terminale che mi riassume tutti i possibili malfunzionamentei
<krabador> simo23, l'abbiamo detto anche a paolo88 , "le bizze" di cui hai parlato , sono problemi hardware
<simo23> ?
<simo23> ricevuto
<pelogrigio> non riesco a connettermi alla rete wifi con il pc dove ho installato ubuntu 14.4 mentre con il pc di mia moglie che ha win 8  è tutto ok come mai? aiuto grazie
<akis24> pelogrigio: collegati con il cavo di rete con quel pc e poi entra e  vediamo
<pelogrigio> akis 24 purtoppo on ho questa possibilià, uso solo la connessione wi fi in comune con mio fratello che abita sopra di me, ma avolte riesco aconnettermi ma possono passare anche delle ore
<akis24> pelogrigio: cosi non ti si puo' aiutare  servono dare comandi e avere risposte
<pelogrigio> akis 24 se ti può ess                   se ti può essere utile oggi ho messo su di un file quello    che è apparso dopo aver dato da terminale il comando sudo lshw -C network
<akis24> pelogrigio:  usa pastebin se vuoifarci vedere qualcosa
<akis24> !paste | pelogrigio
<ubot-it> pelogrigio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pelogrigio> akis24 non so se ho completato l'operazione correttamente
<akis24> pelogrigio: intanto mettilo su paste poi vediamo
<pelogrigio> ci provo
<pelogrigio> aksis24 lo messo su paste titolo pelogrigio
<akis24> pelogrigio: serve indirizzo della pagina qui ..
<krabador> si sta concretizzando in maniera definitiva, pelogrigio , che tu stia prendendo in giro
<pelogrigio> no  e che di queste cose sono digiuno , non mi permetterei mai di prendere in giro nessuno
<pelogrigio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11775505/plain/  akis 24 questo è quanto
<akis24> pelogrigio:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom  leggi e vedi se risolvi  hai una scheda broadcom 4312
<pelogrigio> akis grazie leggo e provo grazie di cuore.
<akis24> di nulla
<gigirock> miii c'e' pure pietroalbini ....
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/sNc2s9a,KpA2ojy#0
<raffaele> salve
<raffaele> c'è nessuno?
<raffaele9> ho bisogno di aiuto
<raffaele9> c'è nessuno che risponde?
<gigirock> no non c'e' risposta per chi non ha tempo di domandare
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-26
<sin_> hola!vorrei passare alla vers.15 dalla 14.04,prima però devo aggiornare alla 14.10 ma non mi aggiorna
<sin_> letto nel forum.aspetto la 16.04 lts grazieeeee
<sin_> comunque perchè non mi aggiorna alla versione 14.10?
<ExPBoy> sin_, hai letto male o nel forum hanno scritto male la 16.04 ancora non c'è
<sin_> esatto.aspetto con comodo.e per il passaggio alla 14.10
<ExPBoy> sin_, ma che errori ti evidenzia?
<sin_> ho letto che dovrei rimuovere le repo di terze parti.come faccio a trovarle?
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ExPBoy> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<akis24> sin_: visto che hai la 14.04 lts  l'avanzamento ti sara' segnalato alla prossima lts
<sin_> si
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<sin_> consiglio:con la 14.04 lts mi trovo bene.le diff con la 14.10?conviene l'aggiornamento?
<akis24> sin_: a parere mio no
<akis24> sin_:  passeresti da una stabile a una versione supportata solo 9 mesi
<akis24> sin_: non considerando che usando ppa esterni potresti avere problemi
<sin_> vero  per le ppe
<sin_> ppa
<ExPBoy> non usate ppa se volete vivere sereni
<sin_> vorrei sapere quali ho installate e dai link ho visto solo la disinstallazione
<sin_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777521/
<Carlin0> sin_, metti in paste questo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sin_> non ho capito
<sin_> spe
<sin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777532/
<sin_> sono tutte le ppa di terze parti?
<Carlin0> si
<ExPBoy> lol
<Carlin0> ne hai messi un bel po
<ExPBoy> già chissà che credevi di fare con hakermania.....
<sin_> vedo ...ma quali mi servono?a parte google...
<Carlin0> infatti è quello che ispira di meno
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> sin_, ma tu per quale motivo le hai installate?
<sin_> nn me lo ricordo:(
<ExPBoy> ok  tempo perso
<sin_> totlgo tutto?
<Carlin0> sin_, prova a dare sudo apt-get -f install
<Carlin0> vedi se ti corregge gli errori
<sin_> gia fatto
<sin_> è sul primo pastebin
<Carlin0> poi non chiederti perchè non aggiorna
<Carlin0> sin_, il problema non è togliere il ppa ma quello che esso ha installato ...
<Carlin0> prova con ppa-purge
<sin_> non mi prende il comando
<ExPBoy> eh come da guida data
<ExPBoy> sin_, devi installarlo ma se non leggi la guida...
<Carlin0> che errore da sin_ ?
<ExPBoy> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ExPBoy> e 2
<Carlin0> lo ha installato ma non correttamente , problemi con le dipendenze da SO incasinato
<sin_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> sin_: sudo apt-get update e metti tutto su paste
<Seastar2262> Salve a tutti...Sto cercando finalmente di abbandonare Windows,ho acquistato da un amico un pc con installato Ubuntu 14.04, la domanda è relativa ala installazione di un altro programma opensource "Kicad". Dal sito ( http://www.kicad-pcb.org/display/KICAD/Installing+KiCad#InstallingKiCad-Ubuntu ) non riesco a capire quale sia la procedura da esegui
<Seastar2262> re....scusate l'ignoranza!
<sin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777614/
<akis24> Seastar2262: niente supporto a programmi estranei ai repo ufficiali di ubuntu prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Seastar2262> ok grazie
<akis24> sin_: da terminale sudo software-properties-gtk  apri la scheda " altro software " nella finestra che apparee togli la spunta su tutti i ppa ti chiede di riaggiornare i repo conferma e poi ripeti da terminale sudo apt-get update e metti ancora su paste
<sin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777628/
<akis24> sin_: ora dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  e al solito su paste
<sin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777640/
<akis24> sin_:  apt-get -f install  ecc ecc
<sin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777647/
<sin_> dovrebbero essere stati disintallati...
<akis24> sin_:  sembra a posto anche se ci sarebbero pacchetti da rimuovere ma meglio lasciarli da quello che ho letto .. ricordati niente ppa rovinano il sistema
<sin_> mea culpa...non più
<sin_> li posso rimuovere anche da aggiornamento software?
<akis24> sin_: alcuni pacchetti forse sono necessari a meno di disinstallarli uno per uno sapendo quali oppure usa l'opzione indicata su l'ultimo paste  apt-get autoremove
<sin_> fatto
<akis24> bene
<sin_> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla sin_
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sin_> dato che ci sono aggiornamenti consiliati?
<sin_> consigliati?
<akis24> sin_: se ti chiede di aggiornare fallo
<akis24> sin_: il sistema ti notifica la disponibilita' di aggiornamenti se ci sono
<carmelita> Buongiorno! Ho bisogno di aiuto. Uno degli ultimi aggiornamenti non è andato a buon fine. Pertanto il computer si è bloccato e mi appare in alto a destra sullo schermo, un segnale tipo quello stradale di "divieto di transito" (cerchio rosso con dentro un trattino  bianco)
<jester-> carmelita: apri un terminale
<carmelita> Premetto che non sono affatto un soggetto tecnologico, quindi per favore, spiegatemi bene i passaggi che  devo fare. Grazie!
<jester-> carmelita: devi aprire un terminale
<carmelita> fatto
<jester-> carmelita: sudo apt-get update
<carmelita> devo digitarlo sul terminale?
<jester-> eh se non ci riesci con la forza del pensiero si
<carmelita> fatto (con la forza del pensiero). Ha scaricato tante cose.
<jester-> carmelita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<carmelita> messaggio di errore
<jester-> carmelita: fa vedere nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | carmelita
<ubot-it> carmelita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carmelita> fatto
<jester-> incolla qui il link alla pagina
<carmelita> fatto
<jester-> carmelita: se non incolli qui url della pagina come la vedo?
<jester-> carmelita: questa è una usrl http://www.repubblica.it/economia/2015/06/26/news/grecia_piano_umanitario-117727656/?ref=HREC1-2
<carmelita> Non capisco. Perdonami...
<carmelita> Quale link devo incollare?
<jester-> carmelita: hai incollato pigiato paste o no?
<carmelita> si
<jester-> carmelita: quello della pagina, in alto http://sticazzi.org
<jester-> o come vedo quello che hai incollato?
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777886/
<carmelita> va bene?
<carmelita> (Grazie per la parolaccia)
<carmelita> Ho premesso di essere imbranata..
<jester-> carmelita: hai il filesystem sminchiato montato in sola lettura
<jester-> carmelita: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777905/
<jester-> carmelita: dai comando : mount e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carmelita> fatto
<jester-> carmelita:  metti nel paste
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777914/
<jester-> carmelita: nel terminale: mount
<jester-> e fa vedere
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777921/
<jester-> carmelita: at /proc/mounts  e sempre nel paste
<jester-> carmelita: cat /proc/mounts  e sempre nel paste
<jester-> mancava una c
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777946/
<jester-> carmelita: hai incollato tutto tutto?
<jester-> carmelita: non è che stai usando la live?
<jester-> carmelita: dai sudo fdisk -l
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777957/
<jester-> carmelita: dai sudo fdisk -l
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777969/
<jester-> carmelita: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /    usa copia incolla da qui al teminale
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11777984/
<jester-> carmelita: sudo mount -o -t ext4 remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<carmelita> dopo il comando mi chiede la password. Inserita la password scompare il terminale
<jester-> carmelita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778004/
<jester-> carmelita: sudo mount -t ext4 -o remount ,rw /dev/sda1 /
<carmelita> scomparso terminale
<jester-> carmelita: sudo mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<jester-> carmelita: prova a riavviare e non interferire con la tastiera
<jester-> se non sistema il filesyustem mi sa che hai hd andato
<jester-> devo andare a pranz
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778013/
<jester-> carmelita: incolla col cando che hai dato
<jester-> o non si capisce
<jester-> col comando
<jester-> carmelita: ma sei da sistema installato o da cd live
<carmelita> niente cd
<jester-> carmelita: riavvia e non pigiare nessuìn tasto
<carmelita> riavvio il sistema?
<carmelita> ok. grazie!
<carmelita> al riavvio non ti ritrovo giusto?
<jester-> carmelita: c'è krabador che è bravo coi travi
<carmelita> Grazie. Buon pranzo!
<krabador> carmelita, allora lo ammetti
<carmelita> ???
<krabador> ok, segui gli step
<carmelita> ammetto cosa?
<calimero_82> salve a tutto il canale
<Carlin0> calimero_82, ?
<calimero_82> questo pc due settimane fa s'è bloccato improvvisamente e sono comparse delle scritte, ho fatto una foto con il cellulare ma non si legge benissimo, posso postarla?
<Carlin0> !mage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mage'
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero_82> ciao Carlin0
<calimero_82> la sto caricando
<calimero_82> http://imgur.com/oDCcBwm eccolo
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> calimero_82, non sono mai un buon segno quel tipo di messaggi
<calimero_82> vado un attimo a pranzo torno subito
<krabador> calimero_82, chiedi assistenza quando hai tempo
<calimero_82> eh ma il portatile lo portati a riparare
<calimero_82> eh scusate
<krabador> non nei ritagli
<krabador> ;)
<calimero_82> torno subito
<carmelita> Di nuovo qui. Ho riavviato, su consiglio del collega.
<carmelita> Il simbolo "divieto di accesso" è scomparso. Mi chiede di lanciare gli aggiornamenti Procedo?
<Carlin0> procedi carmelo
<krabador> calimero_82, aspetta
<krabador> carmelita, aspetta
<krabador> carmelita, apri un terminale
<krabador> carmelita, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<carmelita> ho lanciato l'aggiornamento...
<krabador> carmelita, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> vabeh, in bocca al lupo.
<carmelita> operazione pacchetto non riuscita. Apro terminale?
<krabador> vai
<krabador> manda i 2 comandi che ti ho indicato
<calimero_82> ragazzi scusate per prima, ho finito, posto pure un altra foto
<calimero_82> http://imgur.com/IsAZb2Q
<carmelita> ok. sta lavorando
<carmelita> fatto
<krabador> il secondo restituisce un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778146/
<krabador> calimero_82, copia ed incolla i comandi da qui
<krabador> carmelita, ^
<krabador> calimero_82, scusa
<calimero_82> prego
<krabador> carmelita, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<krabador> riavvio per me
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778176/
<calimero_82> Carlin0:  secondo te lo devo portare a ripare dinuovo?
<calimero_82> il tecnico lo aprì per pulirlo internamente
<calimero_82> facendo il comando sensors i valori non sono alti
<carmelita> mi chiede di riavviare per completare installazione aggiornamenti
<calimero_82> io riavvierei ma aspetta krabador per il da farsi
<carmelita> ok.grazie!
<carmelita> krabador, se ci sei batti un colpo
<calimero_82> è uscito
<Arnitexe> ragazzi ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 15.04 x64,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<carmelita> arnitexe, ci hanno abbandonato...
<Arnitexe> ciao,non sto capendo bene come funziona,non ci sono mai venuto qui ahaha
<calimero_82> mi assento
<carmelita> ti risponderà un tecnico e ti spiegherà cosa fare. Per un'imbranata come me è una salvezza!
<ExPBoy> !installazione | Arnitexe
<ubot-it> Arnitexe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Arnitexe> si ma non ho bisogno di un bot,so come si installa un sistema operativo,ho una domanda mirata da fare
<ExPBoy> allora falla
<ExPBoy> :)
<Arnitexe> ho comprato la rivista linux pro con allegato l'iso di ubuntu e sto tentando l'installazione della versione 15.04,all'avvio il pc boota il disco e visualizzo isolinux ecc.. mi fa scegliere la lingua d'installazione e poi sparisce il segnale video,dice nessun cavo connesso,mentre il computer continua a funzionare
<krabador> Arnitexe, dove fa scegliere la lingua, premi f6
<krabador> seleziona la voce nomodeset
<krabador> e fa partire la sessione di prova
<ExPBoy> scheda video ....
<Arnitexe> ora provo :)
<Arnitexe> di GPU ho la MSI GTX 970
<krabador> ecco, recentissima
<ExPBoy> troppo
<krabador> supportata soltanto dagli ultimi driver nvidia
<krabador> che potrebbero in boot, avere qualche problema
<krabador> e conviene installarli solo successivamente all'installazione
<Arnitexe> nulla il segnale adesso è sparito prima ancora della selezione della lingua
<ExPBoy> uhm uefi?
<Arnitexe> ehm..cioè? non è quella roba che ti fa eseguire solo sistemi windows?
<krabador> !uefi | Arnitexe
<ubot-it> Arnitexe: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> questo
<Arnitexe> come faccio a sapere se il mio pc è una macchina uefi?
<krabador> Arnitexe, è un fisso?
<Arnitexe> si,assemblato
<krabador> Arnitexe, che scheda madre hai?
<Arnitexe> MSI Z97 Gaming 5
<krabador> win l'hai installato tu?
<Arnitexe> si
<krabador> Arnitexe, allora entra in bios della scheda madre, disabilita uefi secure boot,
<carmelita> krabador, riavvio?
<krabador> le schede madri per fissi, hanno piu' opzioni a riguardo , consulta il manuale per avere un'idea piu' completa
<krabador> carmelita, puoi reincollarmi i risultati dei comandi di prima?
<carmelita> tanta roba. vado?
<krabador> carmelita, i link
<Arnitexe> nella voce boot mode select è impostasto [Legacy+UEFI] se lo cambio posso impostare solamente UEFI
<krabador> carmelita, se hai incollato nel terminale i comandi come te li ho dato
<carmelita> ok.
<krabador> *i
<krabador> carmelita, ti hanno restituito solo link
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778176/
<krabador> Arnitexe, ok, e non ci sono in giro altre opzioni?
<Arnitexe> c'è boot order,uefi cdrom/dvd drive bbs priorities e basta
<krabador> Arnitexe, fuori dalla sezione boot
<krabador> ci sono altre voci riguardanti la configurazione di uefi
<Arnitexe> fuori dalla sezione boot c'è system status,advanced,security e save and exit
<krabador> Arnitexe, in advanced che hai?
<ExPBoy> Arnitexe, magari se clicchi su uefi... appare altro
<ExPBoy> il manuale...
<Arnitexe> in advanced ho PCI subsystem settings,ACPI settings,integrated peripherals,integrated graphics configuration,intel rapid start technology,usb configuration,super IO configuration,intel smart connect technology,power management setup,windows 8/8.1/10 configuration e wake up event setup
<krabador> carmelita, dpkg -l | grep headers | pastebinit
<Arnitexe> è un problema di driver il mio?
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778348/
<krabador> Arnitexe, possibile
<krabador> carmelita, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-* | pastebinit
<krabador> carmelita, spetta
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.13.0-* | pastebinit
<krabador> questo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-57 linux-headers-3.13.0-57-generic
<krabador> Arnitexe, puoi dirmi come è settato acpi, sempre in bios?
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778393/
<carmelita> intanto dimmi se continuare si o no
<krabador> no
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.13.0-* | pastebinit
<krabador> manda questo
<krabador> e successivamente l'altro
<Arnitexe> se non sbaglio una volta lessi che linux non necessitava l'installazione di driver perchè questi erano già inclusi nel kernel,quindi come mai ho questo problema?
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778404/
<carmelita> stavolta continuo?
<krabador> Arnitexe, mi puoi dire le impostazioni acpi per favore^
<krabador> carmelita, si
<Arnitexe> in acpi setting c'è solamente la voce power led
<calimero_82> scusate ragazzi ma è un pèroblema di cpu difettosa?
<calimero_82> devo portare il notebook a riparare?o si deve solo buttare?
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778490/
<carmelita> lancio questo comando adesso?  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-57 linux-headers-3.13.0-57-generic
<akis24> carmelita: ti serve qualcuno esperto hai quel sistema messo male
<carmelita> krabador, che faccio?
<carmelita> Cosa intendi, akis 24?
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> non riesco a fare funzionare (con puTTY) un adattatore usb-rs232 (certificato compatibile con linux kernel 3.x)
<akis24> carmelita: che la situazione di quel sistema è mal combinato
<MaxFrames> sto usando un netbook con lubuntu, non sono certo di quel che devo fare per verificare se l'adattatore e' riconosciuto dal sistema e come configurarlo
<carmelita> A cosa potrebbe essere dovuto?
<carmelita> E soprattutto... esiste una soluzione?
<akis24>  <akis24> carmelita: ti serve qualcuno esperto hai quel sistema messo male cosi ti avevo detto prima
<carmelita> kabrador... per favore...
<MaxFrames> se faccio "dmesg | grep tty" vedo che l'adattatore e' riconosciuto come ttyUSB0, ma se provo a specificare /dev/ttyUSB0 in putty dice che non puo' aprire il dispositivo
<carmelita> akis24 grazie del consiglio!
<f843d0> MaxFrames: hai provato a lanciare putty come root?
<MaxFrames> ehm... effettivamente no :P
<akis24> figurati carmelita
<MaxFrames> ora provo e riferisco
<f843d0> carmelita: il sistema suggerisce di provare a reinstallare il pacchetto...
<f843d0> carmelita: hai provato sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-3.13.0-49 ?
<carmelita> no. ci provo?
<f843d0> carmelita: possiamo anche osservare fenomeni di orogenesi volendo
<MaxFrames> f843d0: sudo putty => tutto funziona. grazie. non sapevo che si dovesse elevare per usare la seriale
<f843d0> MaxFrames: yw, HTH
<carmelita> simpatico... è che finora mi stava seguendo kabrador...
<carmelita> fatto comunque!
<akis24> carmelita: quando fai qualcosa da comado fai vedere il risultato come sempre
<akis24> comando*
<carmelita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11778614/
<f843d0> Gia`, apt-get che non vuole piu` toccare niente mi sembra un discreto risultato...
<f843d0> Ora ci starebbe bene un reboot e controllare che tutto funzioni correttamente...
<f843d0> Se questo non accade, c'e` da intraprendere l'operazione che si cerca di evitare a tutti i costi: reinstallazione del sistema
<carmelita> f843d0 dici a me?
<f843d0> carmelita: si
<carmelita> per reboot intendi riavviamento?
<f843d0> Non ho indirizzato esplicitamente a te i messaggi perche` qualcuno potrebbe avere idee migliori o suggerimenti
<f843d0> carmelita: si
<f843d0> carmelita: preferisco riavvio onestamente, tuttavia
<calimero_82> ragazzi scusate se richiedo, che mi conviene fare con questo problema?
<carmelita> sono da ore incollata al computer per trovare una soluzione... provo il RIAVVIO (!!!)
<f843d0> carmelita: sono anni che sono incollato al computer per trovare soluzioni
<carmelita> Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione. E scusate il disturbo.
<f843d0> calimero_82: ho letto di robe ci CPU, ma non ho capito quale sia il problema
<calimero_82> grazie f843d0
<calimero_82> secondo te dovrei solo buttarlo visto che è un notebook?
<f843d0> calimero_82: ripeto :) non ho capito quale sia il problema!
<f843d0> calimero_82: mi sono perso i messaggi iniziali nei quali avrai esposto il tuo problema, non so darti attualmente una risposta avvalorata da analisi intelligenti
<calimero_82> io ho potuto fare solo quelle due foto
<calimero_82> le hai viste entrambe?
<f843d0> calimero_82: guarda i logs, sono entrato circa 50 minuti fa
<f843d0> calimero_82: non ho visto i link alle foto
<calimero_82> ora li rimetto
<calimero_82> http://imgur.com/oDCcBwm
<luigi> ciao
<luigi> ciao
<f843d0> calimero_82: ok grazie. La mia modesta opinione: prova qualche sistema live. Se il problema persiste, il PC ha problemi hardware
<luigi> scusa ma non riesco a installarlo mi potreste aiutare
<calimero_82> grazie
<calimero_82> we krabador ti devo dire una cosa in pv che penso ti faccia piacere
<calimero_82> :D
<calimero_82> posso?
<calimero_82> vabbè scendo un secondo il cane
<calimero_82> :D
<claudia64> salve
<f843d0> !ciao | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<claudia64> devo installare ubuntu 15.4 su il computer che ora ha il13.4 ho già scaricato la iso su chiavetta usb ma non lo fa installare
<f843d0> claudia64: e` stato possibile effettuare l'accesso al menu di installazione della chiavetta con sopra 15.04?
<claudia64> non  l'ho fatto ma ho usato il programma universal usb installer
<claudia64> e credo che sia andato tutto bene
<claudia64> ora guardo
<f843d0> claudia64: se non si e` provato ad avviare l'installazione, che senso ha l'affermazione "ma non lo fa installare"?
<claudia64> fammi capire quale è il menù di installazione che devo avviare?
<f843d0> claudia64: il PC ha il 13.4 hai detto...
<f843d0> claudia64: lo hai installato di persona?
<claudia64> sì
<f843d0> claudia64: dunque sai come operare il boot da dispositivo ottico oppure USB per accedere all'installazione di un sistema operativo
<claudia64> ma è stato semplice misi il cd e lui face da solo ora il computer è stato fermo per parecchio e mi sono ritrovata il sistema operativo obsoleto
<f843d0> claudia64: fece da solo probabilmente perche` il boot order prediligeva il lettore ottico rispetto all'hard disk principale del sistema
<f843d0> claudia64: per avviare da supporto ottico o USB, occorre prima istruire il BIOS/UEFI
<claudia64> volevo agiornare ma non lo fa fare così ho provato con il cd masterizzato ma non lo fa partire se lo apro vedo tutte le cartele ma non posso fare niente
<claudia64> il bios non lo so usare se mi potete dare una mano proverei
<f843d0> claudia64: se "lo apri e vedi tutte le cartelle" significa che hai fatto accesso con un sistema operativo gia` installato
<claudia64> sì quello vecchio
<f843d0> E ormai a quel punto del LifeCycle del PC e` troppo tardi per avviare l'installazione di un sistema operativo differente
<claudia64> infatti sono entrata anche nela scher
<claudia64> mata
<claudia64> ops
<f843d0> claudia64: purtroppo non e` una task lineare, ogni PC/Motherboard (BIOS o UEFI) ha le sue particolarita`...
<f843d0> claudia64: all'avvio di un sistema e` spesso necessario premere Del o F2 per entrare nella schermata delle impostazioni di base...
<claudia64> iniziale sono entrata nel set up quando arrivo al boot non so più andare avanti
<f843d0> In queste schermate occorre configurare la Boot Device Priority...
<claudia64> allora ho trovato il bios e sono entrata nel set up boot e dice - 1st boot device cd rom group- 2st boot device - hard drive group - 3st floppy 4st network boot group che faccio
<f843d0> claudia64: se il PC e` recente ed adotta UEFI, sono necessarie altre accortezze, tipo disabilitare quickboot e feature simili
<f843d0> claudia64: nelle quattro opzioni puoi impostare USB o varianti in tema (Flash memory per esempio)
<claudia64> il computer avrà circa 4 anni non so
<claudia64> la parola usb non compare
<f843d0> claudia64: sono le 16:30
<claudia64> quindi?
<f843d0> claudia64: ah non lo so, dimmi tu. Pensavo che fornire informazioni casuali stesse aiutando la causa...
<claudia64> vedi se vai troppo veloce io rimango indietro e non faccio altro che risponderti
<f843d0> claudia64: se non compare nessun riferimento ad USB, conviene realizzare un CD-ROM o DVD-ROM e operare l'installazione da esso
<claudia64> ma l'ho già fatto e non succede niente
<Carlin0> claudia64, hai inserito la chiavetta prima ?
<claudia64> sì
<f843d0> claudia64: con la priorita` dei device che hai indicato, deve funzionare...
<f843d0> claudia64: se non funziona, il CD/DVD e` stato finalizzato non correttamente
<f843d0> claudia64: strumenti che possono aiutare: controllare l'md5 sum del file *.iso scaricato
<Carlin0> va masterizzato come immagine e non come dati claudia64 te lo dissi 2 giorni fa
<krabador> !iso | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<claudia64> leggo cd rom group boot priority hp dvd ram h40l
<Carlin0> claudia64, riesci a fare una foto ?
<claudia64> Carlino così era
<claudia64> provo
<Carlin0> 2 giorni fa dicesti che non sapevi bene come l'avevi masterizzato
<claudia64> ma controllai ed era iso
<Carlin0> in pratica hai copiato la iso sul dvd ma non si fa così
<krabador> !iso | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<claudia64> ah allora ho sbagliato  e come va fatto?la foto l'ho fatta ma non so mandarvela
<Carlin0> leggi il link che ti ha mandato ubot-it
<Carlin0> la foto mettila su qualche sito tipo imgur
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<claudia64> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AlMw70tPTsyZSMX2AbL8
<claudia64> ci sono riuscita?
<Carlin0> si claudia64 a premi F10
<Carlin0> save & exit
<Carlin0> e col bios sei a posto
<claudia64> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iSnM7V5URfWiDpt9jdt0
<Carlin0> ora devi solo masterizzare per bene la iso
<claudia64> ma ormai avevo preparato la usb non posso fare con quella?
<Carlin0> claudia64, quando sei qui https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AlMw70tPTsyZSMX2AbL8 premi F10
<Carlin0> claudia64, la usb non sembra essere contemplata come opzione di boot dal tuo bios
<claudia64> cioè lo lascio come è
<claudia64> e non posso fare niente
<claudia64> ho capito
<Carlin0> claudia64, sei italiana ?
<claudia64> sì
<claudia64> e che non mi arrendo facilmente
<Carlin0> si ma segui quello che ti si dice...
<Carlin0> claudia64, quando sei qui https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AlMw70tPTsyZSMX2AbL8 premi F10
<Carlin0> poi fai il disco in questo modo ...
<Carlin0> !iso | claudia64
<ubot-it> claudia64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<claudia64> ok
<claudia64> vi ringrazio e se continuerò ad avere problemi vi disturberò ancora
<gianfriz2> posso chiedere una informazione? prima volta... non capisco se posso...
<gianfriz2> qui o da altra parte
<Carlin0> !chiedi | gianfriz2
<ubot-it> gianfriz2: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gianfriz2> ok. Voglio installare ubuntu 14.04.2 su nuovo notebook, ma ancora prima di attivare windows 8.
<gianfriz2> non capisco se è la stessa cosa di "installare su pc con windows8" o se è diverso
<gianfriz2> perché per me è "precedente a windows 8" installato
<gianfriz2> poco chiaro?
<krabador> gianfriz2, se non hai ancora eseguito la prima accensione
<gianfriz2> esatto
<krabador> ti conviene sbrogliare la pratica in base al rapporto che vuoi avere con microsoft
<gianfriz2> vorrei infatti chiedere il rimborso, ma il mio problema ora è tecnico...
<krabador> prima di effettuare manovre sul disco in questione
<gianfriz2> krabador, scusa, non capisco la tua risposta
<krabador> in quanto di base, se non ti interessa la licenza windows, non ti interessa neanche la modalità di ripristino che il notebook offre
<krabador> quindi puoi direttamente installare solo ubuntu , ed utilizzare tutto il disco
<gianfriz2> esatto, ma le istruzioni che ho trovato si riferiscono sempre a "pc già contenente un SO"
<krabador> ma se viene fuori qualche difetto di fabbrica , e non hai chiesto ed ottenuto il rimborso microsoft, il notebook risulterà contraffatto
<krabador> gianfriz2, cerca di seguire il discorso che ti sto facendo
<gianfriz2> quindi... 1-chiedere il rimborso, 2-installare ubuntu.
<gianfriz2> capito, grazie. Ma successivamente, riguardo alla questione che ho posto?
<gianfriz2> o meglio, forse non l'ho posta! scusa.... grande confusione in testa
<krabador> come ti ho detto, puoi effettuare l'installazione su tutto il disco, e risolvere il problema alla radice
<gianfriz2> si... ma... le istruzion che trovo sono tutte "con windows già installato"
<gianfriz2> la mia è una situazione diversa oppure no?
<krabador> "si .... ma ....." inizi la procedura di installazione , che ti chiederà direttamente dove installare, ed avrai "usa tutto il disco" come opzione
<gianfriz2> ecco
<gianfriz2> e le partizioni? se le fa da solo?
<krabador> si
<krabador> fa tutto da solo
<gianfriz2> evviva
<gianfriz2> ultima per favore
<gianfriz2> e il bios? il secure boot? e le altre diavolerie che ho visto esserci sui pc dopo il 2010?
<gianfriz2> non devo fare niente?
<krabador> !uefi | gianfriz2
<ubot-it> gianfriz2: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> seguire questa
<krabador> che affronta corposamente il problema
<krabador> se non disabiliti uefi secure boot, e fastboot, non riusciresti neanche a far partire l'installazione ubuntu
<krabador> tieni in considerazione che se adesso pialli tutto e metti ubuntu, tra qualche tempo riscontri difetti di fabbricazione , potresti avere belle grande per avvalerti della garanzia
<krabador> se non evadi la pratica di microsoft. O accetti la licenza, e ti preoccupi poi di installare ubuntu a fianco di windows, seguendo poi tranquillamente la guida di installazione, e vai avanti tranquillo anche di fronte ad eventuali problemi hardware (che non riguardino il disco) in quanto poi puoi sempre ripristinare lo stato di fabbrica del notebook
<gianfriz2> tengo in considerazione, grazie di tutto. intanto che chiedo per il rimborso mi assicuro per la garanzia.
<gianfriz2> ciao
<claudia64> Signori Grazie ci sono riuscita!!!
<krabador> grande, possiamo inserirti come l'utente con il lasso di tempo maggiore certificabile per la realizzazione di un supporto di installazione funzionante?
<Carlin0> meno male claudia64
<claudia64> Fate come volete io comunque sono felice   chi  la dura la vince!!!!!!!!!
<Brigat> Buonasera, scusate ho una domanda su Lubuntu ma non riesco a trovare il canale dedicato. Posso farla direttamente qui?
<Carlin0> certo Brigat
<krabador> qui si puo' chiedere di ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Brigat> Bene, vorrei sapere come fare l'avanzamento di versione da Lubuntu 14.04 all'ultima release...ho provato con "Aggiornamenti Software" ma non parte l'avanzamento
<Ritadff> Ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc ma alla schermata dell accesso la password che ho scelto non l accetta come faccio
<Carlin0> Brigat, devi prima avanzare alla 14.10 e poi alla 15.04
<Brigat> ok ma non riesco a trovare la procedura, immagino poi sia la stessa una volta che passo dalla 14.10 alla 15.04
<chronos_> salve, non riesco ad installare nvidia gtx 850m su ubuntu 12.04 appena installato e aggiornato, seguito varie wikis, installato manualmente NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-337.12.run ma ancora non la vede proprio e parte probabilmente in VESA. AIUTO? grazie
<krabador> Brigat, ti sconsiglierei di fare l'avanzamento a 15.04, appunto per i motivi che dice Carlin0 , c'è il rischio che cose vadano storte
<krabador> Brigat, e ci mette un'infinità di tempo
<krabador> Brigat, fai molto prima a farti un backup dei dati importanti, ed effettuare una nuova installazione
<krabador> se proprio non vuoi , puoi seguire la guida di ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | Brigat
<ubot-it> Brigat: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> ma con la 15.04 come iso
<krabador> nel supporto di installazione
<Brigat> ok, preferivo non fare nuovamente il CD o la chiavetta -.-'
<Carlin0> Ritadff, occhio che la pass è case sensitive , devi fare attenzione alle maiuscole/minuscole
<krabador> Brigat, ci metti un quarto del tempo che ci metteresti a fare gli avanzamenti
<krabador> Brigat, fidati
<krabador> chronos_, 12.04 non ha i driver di base che supportino quella scheeda
<Carlin0> Brigat, oltre al rischio di ritrovarti poi un SO incasinato rispetto ai vantaggi di una installazione fresca
<Brigat> Ok...però se faccio l'installazione da cd posso aggiornare (così non perdo tutti i dati e le impostazioni dei vari software) o devo riscaricare anche quelli???
<krabador> chronos_, l'ultimo .run di nvidia tra l'altro è 352.21 , perchè hai installato 337.12 ?
<krabador> chronos_, *per la tua scheda
<chronos_> krabador, grazie per la risposta celere, ho installato quella versione seguendo una wiki, probabilmente errata...
<chronos_> krabador, ora l'ho disinstallata e sto provando ad aggiungere i PPAs corretti e ripetere l'operazione
<chronos_> krabador, vediamo che succede, non credi?
<krabador> chronos_, lascia perdere i ppa
<chronos_> krabador, ok, come procediamo dunque?
<krabador> disinstalla quel driver, e se proprio devi provare il .run di nvidia, che in una distro come ubuntu è sconsigliabile, in quanto la distribuzione pacchettizza i suoi driver
<krabador> in base alle personalizzazioni dei componenti di sistema
<chronos_> krabador, si... fatto, poi?
<krabador> chronos_, prova direttamente l'ultimo p
<krabador> che puoi scaricare dal sito nvidia.
<krabador> chronos_, come mai usi una 12.04,in un pc che monta una geforce 8xx ?
<chronos_> krabador, dove lo trovo? dal sito nvidia ho scaricato quello che tu affermi non essere l'ultimo, ma lì lo dà per l'ultima versione
<chronos_> krabador, per vari motivi :)
<krabador> chronos_, lo affermo perchè è vero
<krabador> in quanto, se cerchi nella pagina di download del driver , in base alla tua scheda, che selezioni a mano nei vari menu a tendina
<krabador> molto facili
<krabador> avrai 352.21 come driver.
<chronos_> ok, ci riprovo e ti dico subito, grazie
<krabador> la serie 33x dei driver non supporta le geforce 8xx
<chronos_> ah... dunque? cacchio...
<krabador> era supportata dai 34x
<krabador> é
<chronos_> ah quindi, bene, se scarico l'ultima versione stavolta andrà bene.
<chronos_> vediamo
<chronos_> lo sto facendo
<krabador> chronos_, non devi installarli a secco, devi stoppare il server video
<krabador> devi entrare in console tty, stoppare il server video, e mandare il .run di nvidia
<krabador> "<chronos_> krabador, per vari motivi :)" ---> cosa di cosi' trascendentale ?
<chronos_> krabador, si si devo #init 3 && lightdm stop
<chronos_> così no?
<chronos_> sai, manco il wifi mi funzia... il led dell'airplane mode è sempre accesso e networkmanager non vede proprio nessuna interfaccia wifi, eppure rfkill mi dice che niente è hard o soft blocked, ma parla di "wireless LAN" non so con esattezza se si riferisce al wifi o alla lan...
<chronos_> krabador, ora l'ho disinstallata e sto provando ad aggiungere i PPAs corretti e ripetere l'operazione
<krabador> ma in bocca al lupo con te stesso
<chronos_> krabador, fatto e fatto ma ancora non me la vede
<krabador> "sto provando ad aggiungere i PPAs corretti e ripetere l'operazione" ?
<chronos_> è ma tu m'hai detto che nn è una buona idea
<chronos_> quindi ho installato l'ultima versio del driver dal sito, con lo scriptino
<chronos_> ma nada... non la vede
<chronos_> Graphics: unknown
<chronos_> allora vado coi ppa...
<krabador> chronos_, ma sei sicuro che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine?
<Giuliofini> Ho un problema con ubuntu, mi si blocca spessissimo e non so da dove cominciare a te
<chronos_> si, così mi ha detto, tutto ok!
<chronos_> ho riavviato, ma nada
<krabador> chronos_, prova a mettere i nouveau in blacklist
<calimero_82> buona giornata
<Giuliofini> A risolvere il problema. Saranno i drivers video?
<krabador> Giuliofini, "mi si blocca spessissimo" descrivi meglio
<chronos_> ma i nouveau l'aveva già rimossi
<krabador> chronos_, ma potrebbe essere necessario metterli comunque in blacklist
<chronos_> ok, come?
<krabador> chronos_, sudo apt-get install pastebint
<chronos_> uso pastebin.com
<chronos_> che ti serve?
<krabador> chronos_, sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<chronos_> ok un sec
<Carlin0> Giuliofini, quando si blocca escono delle righe trasversali ?
<krabador> chronos_, ho capito che vuoi "collaborare" ma manda quel comando , per favore
<krabador> lo fa direttamente dalla macchina bloccata.
<Giuliofini> Non mi risponde piú a nessun comando, neanche premere una combinazione di tasti per sbloccarlo
<chronos_> krabador, https://pastee.org/sn7c7
<Carlin0> Giuliofini, rispondi alla domanda ...
<krabador> chronos_, inoltre, puoi fare quello che ti pare con la tua macchina , nel modo piu' assoluto, ma i ppa sono ufficialmente sconsigliati, li usi a rischio e pericolo
<krabador> e non sono supportati qui sistemi con ppa, ne risponde il mantainer.
<chronos_> ok ok me li hanno consigliati in #ubuntu
<krabador> chronos_, chi te l'ha consigliato, ha anche messo in chiaro "beware i'm pretty much noobie myself :)"
<chronos_> si si, vero
<Giuliofini> La mia scheda video è una nVidia GeForce 5400m potrebbe essere un problema di driver?
<chronos_> comunque?
<krabador> chronos_, accendi la macchina, arriva al blocco, terminale tty, e manda il comando che ti ho chiesto prima
<krabador> chronos_, e non avere fretta
<Carlin0> Giuliofini, leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<chronos_> lò fatto, te lo postato
<chronos_> krabador, https://pastee.org/sn7c7
<krabador> chronos_, l'ho visto, ma , per favore, manda proprio quello che ti ho chiesto
<chronos_> ma non voglio installare pastebint
<krabador> chronos_, fa come ti pare.
<chronos_> scusa
<chronos_> che cambia?
<chronos_> l'output è quello
<chronos_> oi krabador... pare che ho risolto mi dice 346 installata e attiva nella finestra del Proprietary Drivers Search
<chronos_> ora, il wifi... :)
<chronos_> torno subito
<krabador> sisi, che l'ultimo che 12.04 fa mettere è nvidia-331
<krabador> self made man
<chronos_> driver nvidia_346 attivato ma non in uso, idee? grazie
<marioptn> salve, vorrei creare una chiavetta usb con ubuntu gnome installato
<marioptn> ma non so come fare
<chronos_> marioptn
<chronos_> hai una chiavetta vuota?
<marioptn> cioè riesco a fare come se l'usb fosse un cd di installazione, ma io vorrei fare in modo che parta dirattamente ubuntu, cosi da poterlo usare su più pc
<marioptn> si, da 8gb
<chronos_> ok, allora apri un terminale
<chronos_> e scrivi
<marioptn> ora ho windows
<marioptn> quindi non credo che i comandi saranno fli sstes
<chronos_> anzi prima per non sbagliare, apri DISK e controlla il percorso corretto del drive dove hai la .iso di ubuntu e del drive-pennetta
<chronos_> qualcosa come /dev/sdb*
<chronos_> quando li hai trovati scrivili qui
<marioptn> la chiavetta è G: l'iso in C:\Users\Mario\Downloads
<chronos_> ah ma sei da windows???????
<marioptn> ora si
<chronos_> -_-
<chronos_> scarica uno di quei usblivecreator
<marioptn> ma in quel modo mi crea un usb per il setup
<marioptn> io vorrei una LiveUSB
<marioptn> è una cosa fattibile?
<chronos_> è la stessa cosa marioptn l'avvii e la puoi utilizzare anche come live se scarichi la .iso giusta...
<marioptn> io l'ho presa da qui
<marioptn> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<chronos_> sembra una live
<chronos_> vai
<chronos_> se non dovesse funzionare fai il download via torrent è più sicuro
<marioptn> ora provo, grazie
<Che68> Ciao a tutti :) ...ho installato cinnamon nella mia ubuntu-gnome 15.04...adesso nella dash di gnome ci sono un sacco di pacchetti, come posso non visualizzarli? Grazie.
<greenskull> buonasera
<greenskull> sera
<che68> Ciao :) ...come faccio a non visualizzare più alcuni pacchetti nel drawer??
<greenskull> io non riesco a connettermi a internet...
<carmelita> Buonasera a tutti!
<carmelita> Oggi pomeriggio ho provato a risolvere i problemi del mio computer che, a seguito di un aggiornamento non scaricato correttamente, ha cominciato a creare problemi.
<carmelita> L'ultima operazione che mi avete fatto tentare è il riavvio. Ho seguito alla lettera tutti i vostri consigli, ma non credo di aver risolto. Già all'accensione il computer si presenta lento  e fa fatica a partire. Come posso risolvere?
<carmelita> Grazie!
<akis24> !ripristino | carmelita
<ubot-it> carmelita: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<carmelita> Grazie akis24, ma la procedura mi sembra troppo complicata...
<carmelita> Grazie @ubot-it
<carmelita> Il ripristino va fatto per forza con CD o USB?
<akis24> carmelita: uno dei due va bene qualsiasi sia
<carmelita> Ho paura di compromettere ulteriormente la situazione...
<brian72> buona sera a tutti raga
<brian72> ho un problema , quando vado per istallare skype mi da un errore di una libraria mancante
<brian72> e non riesco a proseguire
<Carlin0> brian72, skype preso dai repo ?
<brian72> Carlin0: sia dal sito che dai repo
<brian72> La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.8.0)
<Carlin0> brian72, che ubuntu usi ?
<brian72> 10.10
<Carlin0> ambè... è fuori supporto da un bel pezzo
<Pire> Salve a tutti!
<brian72> Carlin0: lo so , ma su questo computer e da anni che ce il 10.10 perche viene usato piu come quasi un server
<Carlin0> brian72, ma i repo di quella release sono disattivati ormai
<brian72> Carlin0: li ho riattivati con i repo hold ,
<brian72> Carlin0:  a me interessa istallare quella libreria
<Pire> Ho un problemone...dopo aver installato l'ultima versione di Lubuntu tutto ok...al secondo riavvio dopo aver installato chrome e dropbox mi "lampeggia" la barra inferiore e poi sparisce del tutto...
<Pire> qualcuno ha idea di cosa sia successo???
<brian72> Pire: che scheda grafica usi ?
<f843d0> Pire: prova a lanciare pkill lxpanel e poi lxpanel --profile LXDE
<Pire> ehm...non sono molto pratico e non è un mio computer...come posso rintracciare questa informazione?
<brian72> o.O
<Pire> mi dice questo
<Pire> ** (lxpanel:1288): WARNING **: terminal lxsession-default-terminal isn't known, consider report it to LibFM developers
<Pire> ** (lxpanel:1288): WARNING **: Config files are not found.
<Pire> ops scusate...
<Carlin0> !info libqt4-network
<ubot-it> libqt4-network (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 network module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 537 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<Carlin0> brian72, la libreria come vedi c'è , solo che credo se tu la andrai a installare sulla 10.10 vorrà altre dipendenze aggiornate che i tuoi repo non possono soddisfare
<brian72> Carlin0: ci voglio provare , come la istallo ?
<Carlin0> a mano ovviamente sudo dpkg -i ...
<brian72> Carlin0: -l sarebbe elle oppure i ?
<Carlin0> i install
<brian72> Carlin0: quindi devo dare sudo dpkg -i ?
<calime-windows> ciao brian72  che devi installare?skype?
<brian72> calime-windows: si
<calime-windows> puoi usare la versione web
<brian72> calime-windows: o.O sarebbe ?
<calime-windows> hai un account hotmail?
<brian72> si
<calime-windows> e allora basta che vai sul tuo browser su hotmail, ti connetti e puoi usare skype online
<calime-windows> :D
<brian72> e posso chiamare e video chiamare O.O
<calime-windows> oppure compili il pacchetto
<calime-windows> mi pare di si
<brian72> calime-windows:  come compilo il pacchetto ?
<brian72> calime-windows: mi da libreira mancante
<calime-windows> scarichi il tar-gz
<calime-windows> e leggi il readme
<Carlin0> e che vuoi brian72 hai una release di 5 anni fa
<calime-windows> che ubuntu hai?
<f843d0> Anche compilare solleverebbe le stesse identiche problematiche
<Carlin0> 10.10
<brian72> Carlin0: lo so U.U ho un ufficio con piu di 25 pc
<calime-windows> e perchè non hai aggiornato scusami?
<brian72> Carlin0: questo viene usato solo come quasi un server
<f843d0> La risposta banalizzante e` che un server non deve dotarsi di skype
<Carlin0> e allora installa skype su un altr pc
<Carlin0> ne hai 25
<brian72> calime-windows: perche per collegargli e farli comunicare tutti la migliore relase ubuntu e la 10.10
<brian72> gli antri i miei colleghi ci lavorano e non possono avere programmio diversi da quelli preistallati
<f843d0> Detto dai ricercatori Mentadent...
<calime-windows> ma non penso, io non userei distro non supportate + che fungono da server brian72
<calime-windows> cioè è come usare xp andando incontro a virus sicuri online (quello che sto facendo :) )
<brian72> e istallata da parecchio anni e non da problemi ne di stabilita e ne di sicurezza
<brian72> altre distro invece....
<Carlin0> brian72, sul sito skype c'è una versione per la 10.04 , hai provato quella ?
<Carlin0> che non dia problemi di sicurezza lo dici tu
<calime-windows> brian72: usa il browser come ti ho detto
<brian72> Carlin0: si la istalla si apre ma come se non si collega
<brian72> calime-windows: ok provo subito
<f843d0> Carlin0: molto facile che quandanche riuscissi ad installarla, i server Skype non accetterebbero piu` connessioni da clients cosi` vetusti
<brian72> si si
<calime-windows> wa non sento da mesi la parola quandanche :)
<calime-windows> cioè leggo
<brian72> ne capisci molto tu 843
<calime-windows> brian72: non offendere nessuno
<calime-windows> sucsa ho letto non capisci
<calime-windows> scusa
<brian72> calime-windows: puo succedere :)
<calime-windows> brian72:  usa il browser e stai sereno
<brian72> calime-windows: sono su skype dove la voce per chiamare ?
<calime-windows> però ripeto è strano che non vuoi aggiornare la versione
<calime-windows> brian72: Io non l'ho mai usato, ma sapevo che ci fosse
<brian72> calime-windows: niente da fare , come faccio a istallare quella libreia :,(
<Carlin0> brian72, datti pace , o aggiorni fai come quelli di faenza (che stanno senza)
<brian72> Carlin0: ahahahahahah
<calime-windows> brian72: Su synaptic trova quella libreria se non c'è la devi trovare come deb
<brian72> calime-windows: sei un genioaccio
<brian72> vado a contollare
<calime-windows> aspè deb se è un pacchetto intendo
<Carlin0> il deb è nei repo
<jester-> della 10.10?
<f843d0> Ma sara` vecchio come Gyruss
<Carlin0> ma non installi un deb della 13 con il resto della 10
<jester-> non sono piu operativi da un po di anni
<jester-> quindi non pia manco le dipendenze
<Carlin0> jester-, è mezzora che glielo dico
<Carlin0> !info libqt4-network
<ubot-it> libqt4-network (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 network module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 537 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<Carlin0> perchè poi a lui serve la 4 4 8
<Carlin0> quindi dovrebbe prenderla dai repo di trusty
<Carlin0> ma sicuro gli chiama altre dipendenze aggiornate
<jester-> Carlin0: fiaa trasaa?
<Carlin0> che è fiat trans ?
<calime-windows> sta un ragazzo del forum che vuole passare a linux, appena lo becco lo faccio venire in chat
<jester-> calime-windows: non ciulare i clienti al forum
<calime-windows> loro me l hanno chiesto vedendo l avatar
<calime-windows> poi si tratta di un forum di calcio
<calime-windows> non quello di ubuntu
<brian72> calime-windows: ci sono riusciuto :)
<calime-windows> con il browser?
<calime-windows> assafa :D
<brian72> calime-windows:  no lo istallato U.U
<Carlin0> e funziona ?
<jester-> calime-windows: con una napoletana è sposato il mancio http://www.corriere.it/sport/15_giugno_26/mancini-si-separa-moglie-dal-2009-si-era-rotto-qualcosa-f84ed4e6-1c13-11e5-a24d-298f280523ad.shtml
<calime-windows> e quindi?
<calime-windows> si vede che ne ha trvata un altra
<brian72> si funziona perfettamente
<dedophonics> ciao a tutti
<calime-windows> ciao
<dedophonics> c'è qualcuno che mi puo fare una mano per creare un live di ubuntu?
<jester-> !iso | dedophonics
<ubot-it> dedophonics: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<calime-windows> sei sud
<calime-windows> ?
<jester-> !usb | dedophonics
<ubot-it> dedophonics: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<dedophonics> non sono esperto, ti spiego il problema
<f843d0> dedophonics: http://www.focus.it/tecnologia/innovazione/ecco-che-cosa-si-prova-con-la-mano-bionica-la-straordinaria-storia-di-dennis
<jester-> dedophonics: basta seguire la guida
<dedophonics> ho un hd esterno che il pc non mi legge, ho windows 7, ma la ps3 si e riesco a utilizzarlo
<dedophonics> mi hanno consigliato di provare a fare partire il pc con il live di ubuntu per vedere se mi legge l'hd
<jester-> dedophonics: centra una sega con fare una live, segui le guide linkate dal bot
<dedophonics> da supporto usb?
<jester-> dedophonics: o dvd o usb, dipende dalle tue esigenze
<calime-windows> dedophonics:  sei sud?
<jester-> !usbwin | dedophonics
<ubot-it> dedophonics: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<dedophonics> ma devo installarlo su pc o mi fa una simulazione'
<dedophonics> ?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> e leggile ste guide
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-27
<Vittorio56> Ciao, ho comprato un tablet M con il processore Atom Z3435 e abv
<akis24> Vittorio56:  e allora ?
<Vittorio56> scusa il buco, avendo una sola USB come faccio a installare Ubuntu, eventualmen tefacendo un disco di ripristino? Con windows 8,1 funziona talmente male che non riesco nemmeno a far funzionare i tasti del  menù di aiuto di Ubuntu.  Grazie
<akis24> Vittorio56: scrivi il modello esatto cosi vediamo di che si tratta
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> far funzionare i tasti del menù di aiuto di ubuntu con windows?
<Vittorio56> Mediacom SmartPad iPro 3g         MHPROW810
<Carlin0> ho i miei dubbi che giri anche ubuntu su quel coso
<akis24> Vittorio56: le versioni di ubuntu sono dedicate a pc per i tablet vedi qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch  ma non credo quel dispositivo sia supportato
<ExPBoy> Vittorio56, ma tu l'hai acquistato oppure è un regalo?
<Vittorio56> akis 24 OK, vado a vedere quel link, grazie.
<akis24> prego
<Vittorio56> ExBoy, l'ho comprato perchè cercavo un tablet per dpendere poco e rimpiazzare il vechio Garmin defunto. Un tablet cosi non può essere un regalo, semmai sarebbe una vendetta
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> appunto
<ExPBoy> Vittorio56, vedo che sei consapevole di cosa hai per le mani :)
<Carlin0> quindi sei autolesionista diciamo
<Vittorio56> GRAZIE E SALUTI A TUTTI
<ExPBoy> ciao ma anche se non urli ti si saluta uguale
<lello> buongiorno, io sto provado ad eseguire l'avanzamento dal 13.10 al 14.04 ... ma se vado in "aggiornamenti" mi esce questa scritta: scariamento delle informazioni del repository non disponibile
<akis24> lello: essendo cessato il supporto alla 13.10 i repo sono chiusi
<lello> mmm e come si fa?
<ExPBoy> io consiglierei di scaricare iso della 15.04 e installare
<lello> no vorrei una lts
<akis24> lello: scarica la 14.04
<ExPBoy> ecco
<lello> non è un computer che uso io e ha qualche problema con il cd
<ExPBoy> eh
<lello> un minuto
<lello> spiego la situazione ...
<akis24> lello: crea una usb live se il pc supporta l'avvio dalla chiavetta
<lello> ok provo a fare coì
<lello> ma se fosse possibile fare l'avanzamento diretto sarebbe l'ideale
<akis24> lello: non è possibile finito supporto luglio 2014  per la 13.10
<Carlin0> lello, in fase di installazione dovrebbe darti l'opzione 'aggiorna sistema esistente' o qualcosa di simile
<lello> perfetto :-) grazie siete gentilissimi
<b00k3r> giorno
<ranka> salve a tutti, nn riesco a scaricare flash player, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<giuseppe_ct> ciao a tutti
<chronos_> salve, wifi non visto/riconosciuto su appena installata 12.04 su asus n751j, aiuto?
<Carlin0> chronos_, sei con ubuntu ora ?
<chronos_> si si
<chronos_> Carlin0, sisi
<chronos_> Carlin0, dimmi
<Carlin0> chronos_, apri il terminale d ai questi comandi
<chronos_> vai
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<chronos_> Carlin0, scusa ma io uso pastebin.com
<Carlin0> lshw -c network | pastebinit
<chronos_> Carlin0, http://pastebin.fr/40307
<Carlin0> chronos_, mi spiace non conosco quella scheda aspetta qualcuno + esperto di me o ripassa
<sohcron> ciao, mi aiutate a settare il wifi che non mi vede? grazie
<gigirock> sohcron, il wifi non vede te o tu non vedi il wifi ù?
<krabador> sohcron, il pc è connesso con il cavo lan?
<sohcron> si e si
<sohcron> krabador, esatto
<krabador> sohcron, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sohcron> krabador, rfkill non vede l'interfaccia wifi
<sohcron> manco iwconfig o ifconfig
<sohcron> e tantomeno ovviamente networkmanager
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<sohcron> krabador, http://pastebin.fr/40307
<krabador> aaah, tu sei quello di ieri
<sohcron> krabador, si si, mi hanno fregato il nick e l'ho dovuto cambiare
<sohcron> :)
<krabador> le mediatek sono discretamente antipatiche
<sohcron> e con la nvidia le ho provate tutte ma niente da fare... ora penso almeno al wifi...
<sohcron> krabador, è... ho visto
<sohcron> ho seguito tutte wikis ma nada... e quindi torno qui... ad implorare :)
<krabador> sohcron, ti ricordo che hai 12.04, "i vari motivi " che ti spingono ad usarla, devono essere rielaborati , per passare ad una versione con un kernel piu' recente
<sohcron> krabador, fra cui ho trovato https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146 che parla della versio meno recente, ma cmq non fornisce soluzioni valide, almeno a me pare così
<krabador> sohcron, scarica la 15.04 , fa un supporto di installazione, provala in live, e torna pure qui
<sohcron> krabador, ho aggiornato il kernel alla 3.16.x dunque ho l'ultimo kernel, l'ho fatto manualmente :)
<krabador> sohcron, non è l'ultimo kernel
<sohcron> krabador, cacchio... come no :) ?
<krabador> ed è comunque uno stack in una versione antecedente
<krabador> sohcron, l'ultimo è 3.19
<sohcron> krabador, ok, si, l'ultimo che sono riuscito ad installare, ho fatto un bel salto, dal 3.5 al 3.16
<sohcron> :)
<krabador> prova l'ultima in live ":)"
<sohcron> mmm... ok proverò ma al momento cosa posso fare
<sohcron> ?
<sohcron> esempio
<krabador> prova l'ultima in live ":)"
<sohcron> ho scaricato una lib updatata per mediatek e messa in /lib/firmware per il wifi
<sohcron> come faccio a caricarla nel kernel?
<sohcron> non trovo bene i comandi
<reddiz> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la configurazione di una vpn, in particolare Securitykiss per linux
<reddiz> ho già scaricato i pacchetti da terminale di openvpn
<reddiz> ma niente da fare, non si vuole connettere
<numenoreans> prova
<reddiz> un aiuto ? :)
<numenoreans> prova
<krabador> funziona
<krabador> non ci sono molte possibilità che non vada, se ti connetti al server, non hai messaggi di errore,e visualizzi correttamente una lista utenti ed il topic
<numenoreans> ma in teoria non dovrebbe funzionare perchè non ho messo la password
<numenoreans> ho registrato il nick e lo sto provando senza password
<krabador> e perchè non dovrebbe funzionare?
<krabador> sta alla gestione del canale privare la parola ai nick non registrati.
<krabador> e dopo aver registrato il nick, se non lo setti in modo da tutelare l'ingresso senza inserimento password, lui entra tranquillamente e funziona.
<numenoreans> ma avendo registrato questo nick e provandolo senza password in teoria non dovrebbe neanche loggarsi boh. Provo a leggere meglio le istruzioni su freenode
<krabador> te l'ho appena dett o
<numenoreans> ok
<krabador> il fatto che tu lo abbia registrato, non significa che non si possa entrare se non inserisci la password
<krabador> è una cosa che devi settare ulteriormente
<numenoreans> capito ora cerco di farlo, grazie
<krabador> numenoreans, ma toglimi una curiosità
<numenoreans> dimmi
<krabador> quante possibilità ci sono che qualcuno voglia usare "<numenoreans>" come nick ?
<numenoreans> nessuna credo :)
<krabador> quindi stai pure tranquillo
<numenoreans> hai ragione
<krabador> con /msg nickserv set enforce on , abilita la protezione automatica
<numenoreans> grazie ora ci provo
<krabador> non è un tentativo
<krabador> è un comando che fa quello.
<numenoreans> si ho visto, ora è tutto ok, grazie dell'aiuto
<krabador> hai fatto l'autenticazione prima?
<numenoreans> sì
<krabador> bene.
<sir> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, una sintesi del mio problema la si può trovare qui: http://imgur.com/a/KJJsO
<krabador> sir, dice semplicemente che sta per fare quanto selezionato nella schermata precedente
<krabador> se è stato selezionato "usa tutto il disco" lui lo formatta per intero , ed installa ubuntu
<sir> Non capisco cosa intendi, dopo quell'errore torna nel menu con "cancella tutto ed installa ubuntu   o altro"
<krabador> sir, non è un errore
<krabador> è una richiesta di conferma a procedere con le modifiche richieste
<krabador> semmai , se non succede niente, è un problema
<sir> Allora, io seguo questa procedura: seleziono "cancella tutto ed installa ubuntu", poi mi chiede se scrivere le modifiche sui dischi
<sir> io premo "avanti" e poco dopo esce quella scritta "impossibile ..."
<krabador> aspetta, ho visto tutte le foto in sequenza
<krabador> sir, fa partire il supporto di installazione con l'opzione "prova uubuntu"
<krabador> non con "installa"
<krabador> attacca un cavo lan, e connettiti qui
<sir> Ok
<sir^2> Ho avviato dal bios l'usb avviabile chiamata "UEFI kingston ....", esce la schermata di caricamento ma poco dopo esce questo
<sir^2> http://i.imgur.com/g8HRLuZ.jpg
<akis24> sir^2: cosa dovevi fare ? dacci dei dettagli
<sir^2> Poco fa ho parlato con krabador, un attimo che spiego anche a te
<sir^2> Ecco un riassunto: http://imgur.com/a/KJJsO
<sir^2> Mi ha detto di avviare ubuntu con "prova senza installare" e connetermi qui
<sir^2> quando avvio, accade ciò
<akis24> sir^2:  hai bios efi sul pc ?
<sir^2> Sì
<sir^2> Scheda madre gigabyte 970a-ud3p
<akis24> sir^2: come hai creato la live usb conche programma ?
<akis24> con .. che *
<sir^2> unetbootin
<akis24> sir^2: lausb live si avvia quando selezioni " prova senza installare " ?
<akis24> sir^2: arriva fino in fondo ovvero fino alla schermata con desktop ?
<sir^2> No, esce quella schermata nera
<akis24> sir^2: e come hai fatto a usare gparted se non si avvia la liveusb ?
<sir^2> Ho avviato dal bios l'usb avviabile chiamata "UEFI kingston ....", esce la schermata di caricamento ma poco dopo esce questo
<sir^2> http://i.imgur.com/g8HRLuZ.jpg
<sir^2> Cito quanto detto prima
<sir^2> up?
<akis24> sir^2: hai disattivato uefi secure boot dal bios  ?  hai impostato il bios per avviare come prima periferica la usb live ?
<akis24> !uefi | sir^2
<ubot-it> sir^2: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sir^2> Sì
<akis24> sir^2: che versione di ubuntu hai messo sulla usb ?
<sir^2> 14.04.2 lts
<akis24> 32 o 64 bit ?
<sir^2> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<sir^2> questo è il nome del file
<akis24> sir^2:  64 bit quindi
<sir^2> sì
<akis24> sir^2: al momento sembra tu non abbia nessuna partizione sull'hard-disk  e sembra che la live sia danneggiata " unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem "
<akis24> sir^2: prova a riavviarla o se puoi a rifarla e poi riavviare se poi controlli anche md5sum del file scaricato meglio ancora
<sir^2> quel problema lo risolvo ricreando l'usb live
<sir^2> il problema principale è questo
<akis24> !md5sum | sir^2
<ubot-it> sir^2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<sir^2> http://imgur.com/a/KJJsO
<akis24> sir^2:  intanto rifai la live finche' non parte come si fa' a preparare il disco per installarci ubuntu ?
<sir^2> ok, rifaccio la live  poi torno in chat
<akis24> sir^2: hai altro pc ?
<sir^2> fra una ventina di minuti ti trovo?
<sir^2> si, ora sono dall'altro
<akis24> accertati si avvii la usb live
<akis24> sir^2:  per ora sono qui
<sir^2> quindi provo su questo pc?
<akis24> sir^2:  prima provi sull'altro e se crei la sub da windows usa questo ...
<akis24> !usbwin | sir^2
<ubot-it> sir^2: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> *usb
<sir^2> ok+
<|gonzo|> ciau, come si reinstalla il kernel più recente? (14.04LTS), ho guardato un po' di consigli online ma non fungono
<|gonzo|> risolto: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-28
<frenzischef> buongiorno ragzzi
<frenzischef> e' la prima volta che uso ubuntu e vorrei sapere come faccio ad installarlo sul pc da penna usb
<akis24> !installazione | frenzischef:
<ubot-it> frenzischef:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<frenzischef> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<tecnopado> hola
<Carlin0> !ciao | tecnopado
<ubot-it> tecnopado: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tecnopado> ragazzi, qualcuno mi saprebbe indicare se janvitus passa a  volte da ste parti e se è possibile parlare con lui?
<tecnopado> ciau Carlin0
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> vieni in chat tecnopado
<tecnopado> yep
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guitar> ciao a tutti ho da poco installato ubuntu studio ma non sento l'audio qualcuno può aiutarmi grazie
<tracy> ciao a tutti ho da poco installato ubuntu studio ma non si sente l'audio qualcuno può aiutarmi
<linux64> ciao ho un problema
<linux64> ho una scheda video nvidia 210 volevo sapere se ubuntu 15.04 ho i supporti grafici
<linux64> grazie
<linux64> e possibile sapere
<Carlin0> linux64, non ti propone i driver proprietari ?
<linux64> si ma volevo solo sapre se la mia geforce 220 funziona con ubuntu ?
<linux64> volevo installalrlo
<Carlin0> linux64, devi ancora installare quindi ...
<linux64> si
<linux64> prima volevo sapere se la geforce 210 va o devo comperare un altra
<Carlin0> si che funziona le nvidia sono tra le + supportate a livello di driver proprietari
<linux64> devo installare tar.gz o non serve
<Carlin0> fa tutto ubuntu
<Carlin0> prende i driver dai suoi repository
<linux64> a ok allora passo a ubuntu la risouzione la devo aggiungere o c'e gia del monitor
<Carlin0> la risoluzione la setti dopo
<linux64> a ok
<linux64> grazie ora passo
<linux64> sale
<linux64> salve buona giornta
<skricciolo> Da ubuntu 14.04 è possibile avere google drive in locale? grazie
<skricciolo> giorno
<Carlin0> !info grive | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 147 kB, installed size 535 kB
<skricciolo> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/google-drive-in-ubuntu-166610/  seguito questa guida Carlin0  ma quando installo mi da errore
<Carlin0> skricciolo, quella guida prevede l'aggiunta di un ppa , alias risorse non ufficiali
<skricciolo> quindi hai guida ufficiale per cortesia?
<Carlin0> intanto vediamo cosa hai fatto
<skricciolo> casini sicuro
<Carlin0> skricciolo, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo> !paste
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11787635/  Carlin0
<Carlin0> skricciolo, usi 32 o 64 bit ?
<skricciolo> 64
<Carlin0> facciamo una prova ma dopo aver aggiunto i ppa non garantisco nulla
<Carlin0> un attimo che cerco
<skricciolo> :-(
<skricciolo> non si puo togliere?
<Carlin0> skricciolo, scarica questo pacchetto http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grive2/grive_0.4.0-1~webupd8~trusty3_amd64.deb
<Carlin0> e installalo a mano
<skricciolo> fastto Carlin0
<skricciolo> fatto*
<Carlin0> prova a dare al terminale grive -h
<skricciolo> mi dice di provare solo gdrive
<Carlin0> fai vedere metti in paste
<skricciolo> no scusa sbagliato
<skricciolo> è andato
<Carlin0> allora funziona così ..
<Carlin0> ti porti nella dir da copiare su google
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11787651/
<Carlin0> la prima volta dai grive -a per auteticarsi
<Carlin0> le volte successive solo grive
<Carlin0> ma prima ti devi posizionare col terminale nella dir da copiare su google drive
<Carlin0> capi?
<skricciolo> ma per autenticarmi la password di google drive?
<Carlin0> la prima volta dai grive -a per autenticarsi
<Carlin0> lui ti da un link ...
<Carlin0> insomma vedrai
<skricciolo> ah ok
<skricciolo> provo grazie infinite
<Carlin0> di nulla
<skricciolo> cioe non ha interfaccia grafica?
<Carlin0> ma evitate sti ppa che vi incasinano solo il OS
<Carlin0> skricciolo, io l'ho sempre usato così , purtroppo google non fornisce un client 'ufficiale'
<skricciolo> ah ok
<skricciolo> arigrazie
<Carlin0> vedi se si autentica , poi mi ringrazi :P
<skricciolo> ah ecco
<skricciolo> lol
<Carlin0> ma dovrebbe andare se quel ppa non ti ha incasinato troppo
<skricciolo> allora ariariglazie...mi pare che va
<Carlin0> bene :o)
<skricciolo> solo che ho dato una dir me la sta sincronizza tutta...lol
<Carlin0> ctrl +c
<Carlin0> ferma
<skricciolo> mi serviva solo un file la dentro lol
<Carlin0> te lo avevo detto
<skricciolo> fatto glazie ora capito
<skricciolo> hhiihiihi
<Carlin0> ok ok ... -_o
<skricciolo> non avevo capito partiva all istante con tutta la dir
<Carlin0> <Carlin0> ma prima ti devi posizionare col terminale nella dir da copiare su google drive
<Carlin0> a dopo...
<pelogrigio> non riesco a connettermi al router di casa con il mio lenovo dove ho installato ubuntu 14.04 mentre fuori casa va bene con l'altro pc dove ho win 8 il problema non sussiste e va bene  bisogna operare sul router?
<f843d0> pelogrigio: se riesci a connetterti con win8, non credo occorra agire sul router
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11787781/ ho tutti questi kernel ma non li riesco a rimuovere
<pelogrigio> f843d0, purtroppo non so che fare , ho sempre avuto difficoltà a connettermi con il mio pc, a volte passavano ore ora no si connette credevo dipendesse dalla scheda di rete poi vado fuori casa e va utto bene.
<gigirock> pelogrigio, a cosa non si conette ?
<f843d0> pelogrigio: cosa intendi con "vado fuori casa e va tutto bene"?
<gigirock> in trasferta e' fortissimo
<f843d0> pelogrigio: intendi dire che quando associ quel PC ad altri router wifi funziona sempre? Oppure ti sposti fisicamente fuori dalla tua casa e improvvisamente si connette?
<f843d0> gigirock: lol
<pelogrigio> f843 d0, ho portato il pc vicino casa in un centro assistenza per capire se era il pc o no e li si è connesso immediatamente
<gigirock> pelogrigio, togli ipv6
<f843d0> pelogrigio: si e` connesso immediatamente al router del centro assistenza intendi?
<pelogrigio> f843d0 si
<f843d0> pelogrigio: sudo ifconfig -a, vedi la tua scheda di rete wireless?
<gigirock> pelogrigio, quindi parlliamo di wifi o collegamento via filo ?
<pelogrigio> gigirock...wifi solo wifi
<pelogrigio> if843d0, provo a dare comando poi ti dico
<gigirock> f843d0, ma a questo punto il probema e' ill router
<f843d0> gigirock: pero` sostiene anche che con un PC differente con Win8 si associa senza problemi
<pelogrigio> if843d0, esatto ora sono connesso con il pc di mia moglie dove il s.o. è win8
<pelogrigio> if843d0, ho lanciato il comando che mi hai detto appare una videata con diversi dati ma io non so interpretarli scusa la mia ignoranza
<gigirock> pelogrigio, chiaramente il router preferisce tua moglie
<gigirock> pelogrigio, installla pastebinit
<f843d0> !paste | pelogrigio
<ubot-it> pelogrigio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pelogrigio> gigirock penso anch'io
<gigirock> !info pastebinit | pelogrigio
<ubot-it> pelogrigio: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<pelogrigio> f843d0, mi attrezzo per l'invio ma non sono rapidissimo, aspettae grazie
<gigirock> pelogrigio, quanti device sono collegati a quel router di norma ?
<pelogrigio> gigirock , il pc di mio fratello dove risiede fisicamente il router, al piano di sopra uno smartph e poi ci sarebbe il mio pc quando ci va .
<pelogrigio> f843d0,indirizzo pagina paste.ubuntu.com/117879
<gigirock> pelogrigio, non c'e' niente a quella pagina
<pelogrigio> gigirock , ci riprovo
<pelogrigio> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW 00:26:82:f7:74:10
<pelogrigio>           indirizzo inet6: fe80::226:82ff:fef7:7410/64 Scope:Link
<pelogrigio>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<pelogrigio>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<pelogrigio>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<pelogrigio> gigirock.. si legge?
<gigirock> pelogrigio, vai nelle impostazioni della sk wifi e disabilita ipv6 poi assicurati che sia spuntato usa dhcp e che usi ipv4
<pelogrigio> gigirock, come ci arrivo nelle impostazioni della scheda wifi?
<gigirock> pelogrigio, che ubuntu hai ?
<pelogrigio> gigirock, ho ubuntu 14.04 lts
<gigirock> pelogrigio, in alto a dx hai le due freccette ?
<pelogrigio> gigirock, no.
<gigirock> allora tutto a dx in alto premi su icona pc poi impostazioni di sistema
<pelogrigio> gigirock...poi
<gigirock> premi iconetta rete
<pelogrigio> fatto
<gigirock> nel riquadro a destra che scelte hai ?
<pelogrigio> nel riquadro a sx. wireless cavo, proxy di rete
<gigirock> seleziona wireless poi tutto a dx in basso opzioniù
<gigirock> seleziona wireless poi tutto a dx in basso opzioni
<pelogrigio> wireless risulta già selezionato ma non posso fare altro
<gigirock> nella stessa finestra in basso a dx non hai 'opzioni' ?
<pelogrigio> no, ho solo il simbolo+-
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/99uUNlL guarda qui dove e' il bottone opzioni o configura
<pelogrigio> si effettivamente se mi sposto su cavo, opzioni spunta ma su wireless non c'e'
<gigirock> allora quando 6 su wireless premi il tasto + sotto
<pelogrigio> si apre finestra dove mi chiede di selezionare l'interfaccia che attualm. è vpn
<gigirock> cos'altro puoi scegliere ?
<pelogrigio> nulla
<gigirock> ok lascia perdere quello...
<gigirock> quando selezioni wireless puoi scegliere on/off ?
<pelogrigio> si
<gigirock> ok adesso e' on ?
<pelogrigio> ora on
<gigirock> ok metti off
<gigirock> e vedi se puoi fare configura ora
<pelogrigio> fatto
<gigirock> cosa vedi nella configurazione adesso ?
<pelogrigio> finestra con2opz annulla/ferma hotspot
<pelogrigio> comunque su off non ci va il pulsante rimane grigio
<gigirock> e' che io non ho wifi su sto pc fisso,.,.,e non capisco i tuoi menu
<gigirock> pelogrigio, cmq adesso dovresti poter modificare le configurazioni ....se ne esiste una
<gigirock> pelogrigio, non hai la possibilita' di collegarti via cavo ?
<pelogrigio> purtroppo no penso che per modificare dopo aver scelto + devo andare su crea
<gigirock> si ma crea ti deve far scegliere l'intefaccia wifi che non sembra caricata....
<gigirock> ma non e' che quel pc ha il tastino per abilitare wifi ?
<pelogrigio> risulta essere point-to-point protocol(PPTP)
<gigirock> pelogrigio, quella e' roba anni 80
<pelogrigio> e che ne so io leggo quel che c'è il tastino è a posto a volte si connetteva poi ripeto se vado altrove va.
<pelogrigio> la seconda opzione sotto point-to point è importa configurazione VPN salvata
<pelogrigio> sempre con i 2 tasti annulla/crea
<gigirock> no quella non serve
<krabador> pelogrigio, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<pelogrigio> krabador, sai he ho i miei tempi ma lo faro!
<guitar> ciao a tutti ho appena installato ubuntu studio e non si sente l'audio c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi grazie
<pelogrigio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11788339/plain/ krabador ecco
<Carlin0> !bcm | pelogrigio segui questa guida
<ubot-it> pelogrigio segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<pelogrigio> Carlin0, per me risulta difficile pensavo di risolvere più semplicemente in quel modo non so fare chiedero consulenza non voglio abbandonare ubuntu odio win
<Carlin0> pelogrigio, è una guida in italiano , basta leggere e applicarla , sappi che la tua scheda è una  BCM4312
<pelogrigio> lo so ma non posso connettermi
<Carlin0> pelogrigio, ma tu manco hai aperto il link che ti ho postato , se no avresti letto che ce una procedura da seguire anche senza connessione , su fai un piccolo sforzo anche se lo capisco che la pappa pronta è meglio
<pelogrigio> no 'ho aperto ed ho visto soltanto non essendo esperto ho paura di combinare casini
<Savior> Salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto con le partizioni, durantel'installazione Ubuntu chiede di creare alcune partizioni ma poco dopo esce l'errore "unrecognisced disk  label"
<Carlin0> Savior, riesci a postare una immagine ?
<Savior> Di cosa?
<Savior> Dell'errore?
<Carlin0> si
<Savior> No, non so perché ma dalla sessione live non funziona nè ethernet nè wifi
<Savior> Ti dico precisamente l'errore, attimo
<Carlin0> Savior, da live la connessione ethernet dovrebbe andare
<Savior> Dunque, da "tipo di installazione" seleziono cancella tutto ed installa ubuntu
<Savior> Non ne ho idea, non funziona
<Carlin0> è molto strano
<Savior> Mi chiede di applicare delle modifiche alle partizioni ed io premo "Avanti"
<Savior> Per un attimo va avanti nella sezione "località" ma esce questa scritta:
<Carlin0> Savior, se non va da live sopratutto ethernet rischi che non vada anche dopo installato , il wifi magari si aggiusta ma eth ...
<Savior> "tentativo di montare un file system ext4 in SCSI5 (0,1,0), partizione n°1 (sda) su  / non riuscito . E' possibile riprendere l'errore dal menu  di partizionamento"
<Savior> lì premo avanti
<Savior> poi sulla sezione località premo avanti
<Savior> sulla sezione disposizione della tastiera premo avanti
<Carlin0> Savior, che ubuntu è ?
<Savior> informazioni personali vado avanti
<Savior> 14.04.2
<Carlin0> dvd o usb ?
<Savior> usb
<Savior> creata con unetbootin
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Savior usa questo
<ubot-it> Savior usa questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Savior> ho fatto caos con le partizioni ed ora dovrei cancellare tutto per installare ubuntu
<Savior> provato in passato, non cambia nulla
<Savior> su gparted c'è solo una partizione
<Carlin0> Savior, allora controlla il md5sum della iso perchè non è normale che non vada ethernet
<Savior> http://i.imgur.com/m60atc2.jpg
<Savior> la partizione è questa
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Savior> come faccio?
<Savior> Grazie
<Savior> ah, con sudo fdisk -l
<Savior> esce solo una partizione
<Savior> attimo che scrivo
<Carlin0> cmq Savior quella non è un apartizione , quello è spazio non allocato
<Savior> ah, ok
<Savior> dopo l'md5 cosa dovrei fare? il problema principale al momento non è l'ethernet
<Carlin0> il problema è ethernet perchè se ce ora ci sarà anche dopo
<Carlin0> inizia a controllare quello
<Carlin0> la live deve connettersi via eth fidati
<Savior> ok, controllo
<Savior> E' uguale
<Savior> Come risolvo questa cosa delle partizioni?
<Carlin0> io proverei  a rifare la chiavetta come ti ho detto , ci son troppe cose che non vanno , forse non te ne rendi conto ma rischi di fare una installazione che non andrà
<akis24> Savior: che avevi prima su quel disco ?
<Savior> win8
<akis24> Savior: disco gpt ?
<Savior> stavo installando ubuntu in dual ed ho fatto caos con le partizioni
<Savior> ho salvato ed ora c'è solo una partizione
<Savior> sarebbe? perdonami per l'ignoranza
<Carlin0> non è una partizione ...
<akis24> Savior:  da terminale dai sudo parted -l e metti su paste
<Carlin0> eh ma non è connesso
<Carlin0> questo è il suo disco http://i.imgur.com/m60atc2.jpg
<Carlin0> 930gb di spazio libero
<akis24> devi usare il partizionamento manuale con gparted suppongo tu abbia disco gpt  visto che  avevi win 8  e leggi qui giu' prima della fine  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/GestioneDisco
<akis24> Savior: devi usare il partizionamento manuale con gparted suppongo tu abbia disco gpt  visto che  avevi win 8  e leggi qui giu' prima della fine  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/GestioneDisco
<Savior> ok
<Savior> Sul comando sudo parted -l da un errore
<akis24> Savior: ovvio non hai partizioni presenti solo spazio non allocato
<Savior> Vedo se riesco a fare una foto
<Savior> http://imgur.com/hAlBlAD
<akis24> Savior:  se non segui quanto ti si dice non ne verrai mai fuori .. e noi non ti si puo' aiutare " hai un disco senza partizioni devi creare almeno una di tipo dos con mbr oppure gpt " se no hai voglia di aspettare a installare ubuntu quando ne creerai almeno una volendo puoi usare l'opzione installa usando tutto il disco
<Savior> eh ma non funziona..
<Savior> la procedura di installazione si blocca
<akis24> Savior:  apri gparted e dueeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Savior> sono molto poco portato in questo genere di cose, potresti dirmi passo passo cosa fare con gparted?
<akis24> Savior: apri gparted e posta foto
<Savior> Ok
<Savior> http://imgur.com/bq7fSV8
<Savior> il warning è : dev/sda/: unrecognisced disk label
<akis24> Savior    Dispositivo → Crea tabella partizioni se si utilizza la versione 14.04 o successiva di Ubuntu.
<akis24> Alla voce Selezionare il nuovo tipo di tabella scegliere dal menù a tendina gpt.
<akis24> Fare clic su Applica.
<Savior> fatto
<akis24> Savior: foto .. cosi seguiamo tutto
<akis24> Savior: se eviti di rovesciarle che gira la testa a vederle..
<Carlin0> lol
<Savior> s'è tolto il punto esclamativo
<Savior> solo quello
<akis24> Savior: segui passo passo .. a seguire :
<akis24> Selezionare il menù Partizione → Nuova.
<akis24> Alla voce File system selezionare nel menù a tendina fat32 (vedi figura in basso a sinistra).
<akis24> La dimensione dovrà essere fra 100 e 250 MiB.
<akis24> Fare clic su Aggiungi per creare la partizione.
<akis24> Una volta creata, selezionare il menù Partizione → Gestione flag e selezionare boot
<akis24> Savior: a leggere no eh bastava seguire la guida .. pure illustrata
<Savior> non mi fa cliccare su gestione flag
<akis24> Savior: prova a dare " applica " prima e poi la gestione del flag
<Savior> Se faccio applica torna tutto come prima
<Savior> Quindi col punto esclamativo
<akis24> Savior: nella finestra precedente hai dato " aggiungi " ?
<akis24> Savior: segui qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale   a cominciare da : Creare tabella GPT
<Savior> ok
<Quark48> ho un problema con il riconoscimento di un hd esterno
<krabador> Quark48, l'hai attaccato?
<Quark48> certo
<Quark48> su win funziona anche
<Quark48> se digito fdisk -l non lo rileva neppure
<krabador> Quark48, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<TucoRamirez> Buonasera.sono live da ubuntu 14.04 e ho un problema.dopo averla istallata e aggiornata alla14.10 il riavvio non funziona piu.solo da usb rientro con il live ubuntu
<TucoRamirez> forse ho pasticciato col bios.ho un asus F552C 64bit
<krabador> !grub | TucoRamirez
<ubot-it> TucoRamirez: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> TucoRamirez, segui la guida del ripristinon
<krabador> TucoRamirez, è discretamente sconsigliabile l'aggiornamento di sistema, sempre meglio backup, ed installazione pulita
<krabador> TucoRamirez, ta pochissimo tra l'altro 14.10 smette di essere supportata
<Quark48> ok ho fatto ora...
<krabador> sarebbe stato il caso passassi direttamente a 15.04 tramite nuova installazion
<krabador> Quark48, copia i 2 link risultanti , qui.
<Quark48> mi scuso per non aver salutato...
<TucoRamirez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11788933/
<krabador> TucoRamirez, cosa c'entra quello che hai fatto ?
<TucoRamirez> Niente ora mi leggo la guida poi se non riesco torno
<Quark48> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Quark48> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Quark48> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Quark48> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<Quark48>   emacs24-bin-common emacs24-common emacs24-common-non-dfsg libm17n-0 libotf0
<Quark48>   m17n-contrib m17n-db xaw3dg
<Quark48> salve
<Quark48> non capisco perchè si è disconnesso
<akis24> Quark48: posta i link che hai ottenuto non il contenuto  se no il bot ti mette fuori
<Quark48> scusate sono nuovo non me li fa copia\incollare
<akis24> [19:06:01] <krabador> Quark48, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<akis24> [19:06:27] <krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<akis24> [19:06:34] <krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<akis24>  Quark48  ognuno di questi comandi ti ha restituito un link  mettilo in canale
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 sono  quelli richiesti
<Quark48> ok teli digito in chat senza copiarli
<Quark48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11788925/
<Quark48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11788930/
<Quark48> ecco...
<akis24> bene..
<krabador> ubuntu o derivata?
<Quark48> se intendi la versione è quella scaricata dal sito
<Quark48> ubuntu comunque
<krabador> Quark48, stacca il disco, riattaccalo, digita dmesg | grep -i  usb | pastebinit
<Quark48> ok
<Quark48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789039/
<Quark48> quindi?
<akis24> Quark48: il disco adesso è inserito ?
<krabador> Quark48, fa la stessa cosa cambiando porta
<krabador> Quark48, notebook o fisso?
<Quark48> fisso
<Quark48> si fa la stessa cosa
<Quark48> non era inserito poco fa
<krabador> "fa la stessa" ---> staccarlo , riattaccarlo in altra porta,e  mandare il comando
<Quark48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789191/
<Quark48> ok?
<Quark48> quindi?
<akis24> Quark48: Prova a vedere se dal filemanager  nella lista a sinistra appare ?
<Quark48> come icona dici?
<akis24> Quark48: a sinistra del file manager dovresti avere " dispositivi " ..
<Quark48> no niente
<akis24> Quark48: il disco è alimentato solo dalla usb ?
<Quark48> si
<akis24> Quark48: da terminale lsusb | pastebinit
<Quark48> http : //paste.ubuntu.com/11789261
<Quark48> http: // paste.ubuntu.com/11789261/
<krabador> Quark48, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> lo hai attaccato mai in una delle porte posteriori?
<Quark48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789279/
<Quark48> adesso provo con le porte posteriori...
<Quark48> adesso va...
<krabador> le anteriori non danno abbastanza corrente
<krabador> molto semplicemente.
<Quark48> mortacci loro
<krabador> buon proseguimento.,
<Quark48> vabbè grazie
<Quark48> buon lavoro
<krabador> Quark48, non è una bettola qui
<krabador> Quark48, certe esclamazioni te le tieni per te
<Quark48> scusa, ma credo di non aver insultato nessuno
<Quark48> era solo un intercalare
<Quark48> comunque spero che accettiate le mie scuse
<krabador> le anteriori in molte schede, specie di anni fa, sono 1.1, o con un profilo energetico diverso
<krabador> delle porteriori
<vassa> salve, che programma posso utilizzare per creare una liveusb?
<Carlin0> vassa, da win ?
<vassa> sì
<Carlin0> !winusb | vassa questo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> !usbwin | vassa questo
<ubot-it> vassa questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> savior= vassa  non sarebbe ora di finire di cambiare nick ?
<akis24> e ripetere sempre le stesse domande ..
<vassa> starei ricominciando da 0 dato che non funziona nulla
<vassa> per il nick, non so cosa mettere e inserisco a caso
<krabador> ripercorrere i passi realmente fatti potrebbe aiutare molto
<akis24> vassa:  e quante volte hai chiesto cosa usare per creare la usb ?
<vassa> ho chiesto solo questa volta, in passato mi è stato chiesto cosa usavo, dicevo unetbootin emi veniva detto di usare pendrivelinux
<vassa> ho chiesto nuovamente dato che non ricordavo il nome
<krabador> vassa, se continui a sbagliare cosa ricordare è normale
<akis24> [22:04:57] <akis24> !usbwin | sir^2
<krabador> non si chiama pendrivelinux
<akis24> [22:04:58] <@ubot-it> sir^2: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> ma universal usb installer
<akis24> ieri sera ..
<vassa> anche oggi pomeriggio per l'esattezza, difatti ho detto che non ricordo il nome del programma
<krabador> vassa, hai altre domande?
<akis24> [21:28:52] <vassa> ho chiesto solo questa volta, scordi facile
<vassa> sì, la guida per l'installazione di ubuntu su uefi
<vassa> con "questa volta" intendo il nome del programma
<krabador> vassa, non peggiorare la situazione per favore, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> !uefi | vassa
<ubot-it> vassa: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> buona lettura
<krabador> manuslep, allora, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<manuslep> ok
<krabador> manuslep, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo restituisce un link
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<manuslep> però non è connesso a internet
<krabador> manuslep, connettilo con un cavo lan
<krabador> ed entra qui con quello
<manuslep> il problema che il tipo di connessione che ho io è solo wifi
<krabador> e come si connetterebbe questo pc, al wifi?
<krabador> è un fisso un notebook
<manuslep> fisso
<manuslep> uso un adattatore usb
<krabador> manuslep, attaccalo alle porte usb che dici che "ti vede"
<manuslep> prima funzionava mentre stavo installando ubuntu mi ha pure aggiornato e scaricato i pacchetti
<krabador> manuslep, attaccalo alle porte usb che dici che "ti vede"
<manuslep> non me lo legge
<manuslep> questa è la cosa mi che mi ha fatto arrabbiare
<manuslep> lo leggeva nelle usb 3.0 ma in quelle frontali 2.0 non lo legge
<manuslep> sono davanti ad un paradosso ^^
<krabador> manuslep, allora, manda sudo lshw > file.txt
<krabador> lo copi in una pendrive
<krabador> lo incolli nel pc che stai usando
<krabador> !pastebin | manuslep
<ubot-it> manuslep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> usa questo sito e fa il link
<krabador> manuslep, hai fastweb quindi , non è propriamente vero che "hai solo il wifi"
<krabador> procurati un cavo lan , per emergenze di connessione, ed emergenze come queste
<manuslep> non è fastweb è uno di quei modem che ti installano con l'antenna satellitare
<krabador> ed immagino che non sai la compagnia
<Carlin0> è fastweb
<manuslep> linkem
<manuslep> però è un tipo di modem senza porte lan
<krabador> manuslep, che si appoggia a fastweb nella tua cara sicilia?
<krabador> manuslep, senza il risultato di quel comando , questa conversazione puo' anche finire qui
<manuslep> provo di nuovo ad inserire l'usb ritento
<krabador> manuslep, ti ho detto come fare anche con il pc offline
<linux> Ragazzi ho un problema.. Linux mi vede la chiavetta in sola lettura, come faccio?
<Carlin0> linux, la smonti prima di estrarla ?
<linux> si
<Carlin0> strano linux di solito è quello
<linux> Ho dei file su importanti e non vorrei perderli, come posso fare?
<Carlin0> bhe in lettura li copi altrove no
<Carlin0> inoltre usa qualche cloud
<linux> no perchè non mi fa aprire la chiavetta
<Carlin0> google drive mega dropbox et similia
<Carlin0> come non te la fa aprire ?
<linux> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/663aPtwlSOiFbpVCWFm2 ecco qui la chiavetta
<Carlin0> sembra un SO ...
<linux> lo è.. con file importanti sopra
<Carlin0> ma quante chiavette hai collegato ? 4 ?
<linux> no.. è partizionata
<akis24> linux:  ls -l /media  e metti su paste cosi vediamo un po' e usa paste
<akis24> !paste | linux
<ubot-it> linux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> in che filesystem ?
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789997/
<Carlin0> qual'è delle 2 ?
<linux> PENDRIVER lasciala perdere
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11789998/ questa è la cartella /media/utente/
<Carlin0> che username usi al momento sul pc ?
<linux> cristian
<Carlin0> in che filesystem ?
<Carlin0> è formattata ?
<linux> in che senso?
<linux> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3vjBxCzQStW8cfITzzFU ecco la mia chiavetta vista su gparted
<Carlin0> una chiavetta in ext4 ...
<akis24> linux:  hai criptato la chivetta per caso ?
<akis24> a*
<linux> C'è su una distro linux per lavoro... È divisa il FAT32 e ext4
<linux> akis24 no
<Carlin0> secondo me basta un chown
<linux> che comando do?
<Carlin0> devi cambiare l'owner del punto di mount
<linux> come?
<Carlin0> ls /media cosa da?
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790028/
<Carlin0> mo ne vede solo + una ...
<Carlin0> ma è montata adesso ?
<alfredd> ciao, vorrei che all'avvio del pc visualizzasse la schermata in cui inserire la password per accedere come amministratore, e la possibilità di accedere come ospite senza password.
<alfredd> per piacere c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<alfredd> (a quest'ora siete attivi?)
<krabador> alfredd, se non specificato appositamente durante l'installazione, di default ubuntu è impostato per chiedere la password
<krabador> all'avvio
<davide81> ciao, ho problemi ad aggiornare ubuntu
<krabador> !ciao | davide81
<ubot-it> davide81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davide81> ciao
<krabador> descrivi il problema
<krabador> specificando la versione di ubuntu usata
<davide81> non mi scarica gli aggiornamenti perchè il boot è pieno
<krabador> specificando la versione di ubuntu usata
<davide81> non mi ricordo la versione, dove guardo?
<krabador> davide81, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<davide81> ok
<krabador> davide81, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo, restituisce un link, incollalo qui
<davide81> ???
<davide81> per me è arabo
<davide81> cosa incollo nel terminale?
<krabador> "incollalo qui" non è incollalo nel terminale
<alfredd> krabador: grazie. però nel mio caso, ogni volta che avvio non mi chiede la password.
<krabador> davide81, se parti cosi', ovvio che sia arabo
<krabador> davide81, manda i 2 comandi , nel terminale, che ti ho indicato, il secondo restituirà un link , che incolli qui
<davide81> cosa scrivo nel terminale per poi mettere nel pastbein
<krabador> alfredd, lo hai settato appositamente per non farlo.
<alfredd> (non ricordo, ma evidentemente si!!) e ora ho bisogno della password all'avvio per il mio account. perchè ho un ospite che userà il mio pc.
<alfredd> come posso fare?
<davide81> e ora?
<krabador> alfredd, impostazioni --- utenti
<krabador> davide81, rileggi, è tutto fin troppo chiaro.
<alfredd> si ci sono.
<krabador> selezioni l'utente, e ripristini la password
<alfredd> ok ci provo.
<davide81> mi mandi il link del pastbein?
<krabador> davide81, rileggi i messaggi e manda i comandi indicati
<krabador> se mandi quelli, non serve il link del pastebin
<davide81> ho mandato i comandi nel terminale
<davide81> prima
<krabador> davide81, ecco, il secondo, se l'hai mandato come te l'ho indicato, restituisce un link
<alfredd> krabador: ho trovato il tasto "on/off" sul rigo "accesso automatico"..
<krabador> che puoi incollare qui
<krabador> alfredd, off
<alfredd> passo su off?
<alfredd> ok
<davide81> non mi sembra che mi abbia restituito un link
<krabador> se non l'hai mandato come te l'ho indicato no
<davide81> ma è venuto fuori un papiro di roba
<krabador> quello il primo
<krabador> ma il secondo da solo un link
<krabador> ma se fai come ti pare, è ovvio che non va
<krabador> ovviamente il pc deve esserec connesso ad internet
<davide81> krabador ho inviato i comandi  come mi hai dato ma non mi da link
<davide81> l'ho fatto 2 volte per sicurezza
<krabador> se il pc è connesso ad internet, li hai copiati correttamente e mandati nel terminale, ed il primo non ha dato errori, va per forza
<krabador> non far perdere tempo per favore.
<davide81> se sono qui a chattare io credo proprio che il pc sia collegato a internet
<davide81> il terminale dice di dipendenze non soddisfatte
<krabador> davide81, qui si entra con il pc a cui chiedere assistenza
<davide81> sono qui con il pc che ha bisogno assistenza
<krabador> non con un altro, mentre l'altro è sconnesso, motivazione che ovviamente già da se non permette gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> davide81, ma allora il problema non sono gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> davide81, perchè non si connette quel pc?
<davide81> il compiuter mi chiede di fare gli aggiornamenti software
<davide81> e mi dice: installazione o rimozione di pacchetti non riuscita
<krabador> se non è connesso, non li farà mai, di base. Se poi ci sono altri problemi, con quello stesso pc, si entra qui e si opera
<davide81> ripeto: il pc che ha problemi è lo stesso che sto usando adesso mentre chatto
<davide81> e la connessione è presente
<davide81> il compiuter mi chiede di fare gli aggiornamenti software
<davide81> e mi dice: installazione o rimozione di pacchetti non riuscita
<krabador> !pastebin | davide81
<ubot-it> davide81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> manda tutto
<davide81> finalmente...grazie
<krabador> davide81, oh, google non funziona=
<krabador> ?
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790539/
<krabador> davide81, sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> sta lavorando
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> quando ha finito
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790552/
<davide81> faccio anche l'ultimo comando aspe
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<krabador> pastebin, quando ha finito
<davide81> si
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790564/
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep headers
<krabador> pastebin di entrambi
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790582/
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790584/
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.13.0-4* linux-image-3.13.0-4* linux-image-extra-3.13.0-4
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.13.0-4* linux-image-3.13.0-4* linux-image-extra-3.13.0-4*
<krabador> il secondo
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790603/
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.13.0-43 linux-headers-3.13.0-44 linux-headers-3.13.0-45 linux-headers-3.13.0-46 linux-headers-3.13.0-48 linux-headers-3.13.0-49 linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic linux-image-3.13.0-48-generic linux-image-3.13.0-49-generic
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790637/
<krabador> df -h
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790642/
<krabador> ls -la /boot
<davide81> ls -la /boot
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790648/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790657/
<krabador> davide81, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790661/
<krabador> spiegami perchè hai fatto una /boot separata di 236mb
<davide81> non so cosa sia
<davide81> o cosa rispondere
<krabador> non hai installato tu, immagino.
<davide81> di solito quando il pc mi chiede di fare gli aggiornamenti io confermo; poi dal 2 al tre è venuto fuori che non cè più spazio
<davide81> altro non so
<krabador> davide81, se non lo si fa appositamente, il sistema non fa una /boot separata
<krabador> in installazione
<krabador> davide81, cd /boot
<davide81> mi ricordo poi che ho provato a fare il backup ma non ci sono riuscito
<davide81> devo mandare ancora il comando ?
<davide81> cd /boot ?
<krabador> sudo rm initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-43-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-44-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-45-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-46-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-48-generic
<krabador> davide81, perchè , ti ho detto di non mandarlo ?
<davide81> no....ma non ho capito se devo anche mandare cd /boot
<krabador> davide81, secondo te , perchè l'ho scritto?
<krabador> dai , sbrigati
<davide81> si signore
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790698/
<krabador> davide81, madonna...
<krabador> cd /boot
<krabador> ed il comando
<krabador> come l'ordine che ti ho dato.
<krabador> ti è comparso successivamente , il primo?
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790707/
<davide81> vediamo se ho capito
<krabador> ma l'hai dato invio, dopo il secondo?
<krabador> che problemi ci sono?
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790713/
<krabador> non da output, va bene cosi'.
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> pastebin
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790721/
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep headers | pastebinit
<davide81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790736/
<krabador> dovevi aspettare che finisse il secondo
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-27
<ik8ozv> Buongiorno Qualcuno mi da Ina Mano?
<ik8ozv> Una mano
<caimano49> Buon pomeriggio
<joeifi> Ciao, ho un problema con la wifi, con 16.04 non mi cerca reti e non riesco ad attivarla
<janparac> salve
<janparac> salve
<janparac> perchè ubuntu 14.04 è lento sul mio pc?
<janparac> è un notebook moderno quindi non è un caso di retrocomputing
<cristian_c> !veggenti | janparac
<ubot-it> janparac: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<janparac> grazie cristian_c, che dettagli devo dirti?
<janparac> con "lento" intendo: tempi lunghi di avvio ed esecuzione di programmi
<cristian_c> janparac: caratteristiche del pc?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram. scheda grafica
<cristian_c> e versione di ubuntu
<janparac> celeron n2820 2.39Ghz
<janparac> 4G DDR3
<janparac> intel HD Graphics
<cristian_c> janparac: non è un pc performante
<cristian_c> janparac: è anche abbastanza scarso, direi tra i processori moderni più scarsi
<cristian_c> io non mi sorprenderei nonostante il quantitativo di ram
<janparac> sì vero, però con win8 va piuttosto bene
<cristian_c> janparac: ti suggerisco di provare ubuntu mate o xubuntu, in sostituzione
<janparac> considera che io non uso giochi o cose del genere
<cristian_c> janparac: win 8 è nato con quella macchina, vorrei vedere se non è ottimizzato
<janparac> però qualche IDE un pò grosso dovrei usarlo
<cristian_c> *la macchina è nata con win 8
<cristian_c> janparac: a maggior ragione, unity è troppo pesante e lento per quel processore
<cristian_c> janparac: che ide stai usando?
<cristian_c> e quale ubuntu?
<janparac> ubuntu 14
<janparac> allora al momento ho installato Preload e alzato la soglia dello swap ram
<cristian_c> janparac: ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> janparac: preload?
<janparac> sì
<cristian_c> janparac: ma sei al limite con la ram (4 GB)?
<janparac> con xubuntu intendi l'interfaccia grafica, giusto?
<janparac> 14.04 sì
<janparac> no non sono al limite ma ho pensato potrebbe diventarlo quando faccio runnare compilatori
<cristian_c> janparac: ci sono diversi flavour di ubuntu, oltre a quella liacia
<cristian_c> *liscia
<cristian_c> janparac: sì, ma come hai dedotto, il tuo limite non è nella ram
<janparac> ok ho fatto apt get-install xubuntu-desktop, giusto?
<cristian_c> ma nella potenza di calcolo offerta dal processore
<cristian_c> janparac: non è proprio la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> janparac: mischiare più desktop potrebbe portare problemi
<janparac> sì sì sì è quello
<cristian_c> con cose che sicsovrappongono
<janparac> però ho provato
<cristian_c> janparac: ti consiglio di provare ubuntu mate e xubuntu separatamente
<cristian_c> janparac: quanto spazio hai a disposizione sull'hard disk?
<janparac> e come si fa?
<janparac> devo disintallare ubuntu e reinstallare una nuova distro?
<cristian_c> janparac: fai un supporto dvd o usb, con le .iso scaricate
<cristian_c> le mandi in esecuzione in modalità live
<cristian_c> janparac: beh, prima le provi
<cristian_c> ma intanto quanto spazio hai a disposizione?
<janparac> eh non molto
<janparac> di libero al momento c'è sui 90 G
<cristian_c> janparac: beh, un sistema al minimo ne occupa 8
<cristian_c> janparac: e 8 gb li puoi ricavare eventualmente
<cristian_c> janparac: ma prima di tutto, fossi in te, io le proverei in modalità live
<cristian_c> pensando solo successivamente a ripartizionare
<vespman80> ciao ragazzo, ciao cristian_c ho un altro problema. chrome, per metterlo a schermo interno non funziona f11 e posso solo dal menu in alto ma poi non riesco a uscire dallo schermo intero
<cristian_c> vespman80: ma hai risolto il problema della sospensione?
<cristian_c> inoltre
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> vespman80: avevi gpu intel + amd?
<vespman80> ciao cristian_c il problema della sospensione no, ma per fortuna mi serve poco, aspetto aggiornamenti per quello..  ora leggo il link grazie
<cristian_c> vespman80: nel caso ti consiglio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime
<cristian_c> vespman80: ma sicuro che sia giusto f11 in chrome?
<vespman80> Intel® Core™ i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz × 4  - grafica Intel® HD Graphics 520 (Skylake GT2)  [anche se sul pc c'è un adesivo che dice amd radeon graphics.. e non intel.. boh]
<vespman80> schermo intero si, f11.. ho conctrollato il chrome support.. ricordavo bene... quel link che mi hai dato x cosa è?
<cristian_c> vespman80: ti si è fatto dare dei comandi ieri
<cristian_c> vespman80: li hai visti?
<cristian_c> perché se non sei attento, beh...
<cristian_c> vespman80: e, poi, tu li apri i link che ti vengono forniti?
<cristian_c> vespman80: per quanto riguarda chrome, f11 funziona su altri pc?
<cristian_c> stessa versione di chrome?
<vespman80> f11 funziona su chrome.. di solito. sul supporto di chrome x linux dice f11 e infatti dopo che metto a schermo intero chrome dice premi f11 per uscire...
<vespman80> i link ora li sto leggendo certo.. sono lento , fatico  a capire.. vedo che parla della scheda video... ma no ho capito se me lo proponevi x la soluzione della sospensione o per quello di oggi.. le prove di ieri certo che le ho fatte tutte. scrpolosamente
<cristian_c> vespman80> f11 funziona su chrome.. di solito. sul supporto di chrome x linux dice f11 e infatti dopo che metto a schermo intero chrome dice premi f11 per uscire...
<cristian_c> poco fa hai detto che non va....
<cristian_c> vespman80: in particolare, il secondo link ti riguarda
<vespman80> si, non va a me.. ma il comando è corretto
<cristian_c> vespman80: il secondo link lo proponevo per la gestione della doppia scheda grafica
<vespman80> ho provato anche chromium. stesso problema con f11
<cristian_c> vespman80: com'è la tastiera del pc?
<vespman80> ok, studio il secondo, il primo non l ho capito molto
<cristian_c> vespman80: hai dei tasti fn in corrispondenza degli f*?
<vespman80> italiana, con tastierino numerico
<vespman80> ah sii
<cristian_c> vespman80: ...
<vespman80> opsss
<vespman80> risolto--
<vespman80> sto pc ragiona al contrario.. se non schiacci nulla usa le funzioni, se vuoi f11 prima devi schiacciare fn.. ops-- sorry e tanks
<cristian_c> vespman80: molto semplicemente,
<cristian_c> vespman80: sui pc nuovi gli fn sono di default
<cristian_c> mentre occorre premere fn + il relativo tasto per attivare f1, f2 , f3, ecc...
<cristian_c> in quanto i tasti funzione al giorno d'oggi sono molto più usati dei vari f1, f2, ...
<vespman80> ne avevo uno di 9 anni prima.. ero indietro.. scusa.. ma x disinstallare chromium? xke sudo apt-get remove Chromium , mi dice pacchetto non presente?
<cristian_c> vespman80: il software center non funziona?
<vespman80> non lo trovo fra gli installati.. se lo cerco da sft center mi da l'opzione installa anche se chromium già installato.. strano.. poi per una cosa che so fare da terminale la volevo fare li
<vespman80> va beh poi in qualche modo sistemo.. grazie.. anche per oggi. cristian_c
<vespman80> ma non c'è nessuno che sia a milano o dintorni? gli vorrei far vedere il pc.. vedo delle cose che nn so se siano corrette..
<cristian_c> vespman80: quindi o è un bug o hai pacioccato con l'os
<cristian_c> vespman80: non puoi recarti al tuo lug di zona?
<cristian_c> sede di axsociazione, ecc..
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu1.1233 (xenial), package size 74927 kB, installed size 279118 kB
<vespman80> alle volte nn mi scarica gli update. dice verifcare connessione internet, poi ci sono alcuni repository non flaggati e non so xke, io non deflaggo a caso.. credimi, proprio xke non sono super esperto, faccio solo quando capisco.. chromium già sistemato.. boh cerco un lug di zona.. quindi vai li e ti aiutano?
<vespman80> cristian_c: aspe ho capito, basta che chiedo a te. primo quando clicco su software update alle volte mi dice verifica connessione internet anche se sono collegato.. ma ora che ci penso, me lo faceva anche il vecchi pc col 12.04.05 e dopo qualke gg non lo faceva.. ingnorerei il problema, giusto? alle volte cambiavo scaricare da server in italia  e d
<vespman80> icevo scarica da server principale e andava a posto..
<vespman80> devo lascaiare da server in italia o meglio da server principale?
<cristian_c> vespman80: un lug non è un centro assistenza, ma se volevi portare il pc di persona per un cnsiglio, nei lug ci sono utenti linux come te...
<cristian_c> vespman80: non funziona così...
<cristian_c> questa è una chat pubblica di supporto a ubuntu, non si pinga 'ad personam' e non è un call center passo passo ;)
<cristian_c> vespman80: in ogni caso: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<vespman80> ma no certo un consiglio.. non mi aspetto mica di entrare un apple center.. però magari così imparo qualcosa..  quel comando che mi hai dato per esempio , cosa vuol dire?
<vespman80> ho capito.. x avere il link del risultato.. ecco mi ha scritto questo
<vespman80> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<vespman80> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<vespman80> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<vespman80> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<vespman80> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<cristian_c> vespman80:
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente:
<cristian_c> !ripristino | vespman80
<ubot-it> vespman80: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> vespman80: hai riempito il sistema operativo di ppa
<cristian_c> prendendolo vigporosamente a martellate
<cristian_c> *vigorosamente
<vespman80> ma nn li ho messi io.. ognuno ha un doppione.. con lo stesso nome e di fianco fra parentesi c'è scritto "codice sorgente" nel  12 non cerano.. cmq ok.. guardo la guida
<cristian_c> vespman80: il padreeterno non è stato
<cristian_c> non può essere stato nessun altro
<cristian_c> a meno che un altro utente abbia avuto fisicamente accesso al sistema
<vespman80> ahaha no ma quello mi fa azzerare tutto-- complicato.. devo farlo vedere a qualcuno che ci capisce bene.. leviamo i ppa inutili e via..
<cristian_c> e per fisicamente uno che abbia messo le mani sul pc a casa tua o dove si trova il pc
<vespman80> poi non vorrei perdere le modfiche fatte  x skype
<cristian_c> vespman80: c'è poco da capire, l'hai imputtanato
<vespman80> ma noooo
<cristian_c> aggiungendo repository di terze parti non supportati ufficialmente dalla diatro
<cristian_c> distro
<cristian_c> che inevitabilmente, hanno la tendenza a far esplodere il sistema, se non si sa come gestirli
<cristian_c> e comunque qui non diamo assistenza a questo tipo di operazioni
<cristian_c> e con sistemi modificati dall'utente in questo modo
<vespman80> ci ho aggiunto chrome, insync e skype.. non è tanto.. almeno non penso.. poi ho fatto vari comandi dati da voi x sistemare skype.. e li si che non ho capito cosa facevo... boh
<cristian_c> vespman80: ho visto anche altro rispetto a chrome, skype
<cristian_c> e skype si trova tranquillamente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> vespman80: e noi no  ti s'è dato comandi in merito a come aggiungere repository di pacchetti non supportati
<cristian_c> vespman80: se non capisci qualcosa, il wiki è tuo amico
<cristian_c> !documentazione | vespman80
<ubot-it> vespman80: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<vespman80> cosa cristian_c che altri repository? ah forse avevo aggiunto qualcosa seguendo dei post x cercare di sistemare skype
<cristian_c> vespman80: inoltre, come detto, i ppa vanno radicalmente a modificare la struttura dei repository ufficiali, sostituendo i pacchetti esistenti con proprie versioni
<cristian_c> specie se non sai quel che stai facendo, evitali il più possibile
<vespman80> ma servono per installare programmi.. cmq ok.. farò più attenzione.. ma ora dici che non mi si aggiorna più?
<cristian_c> vespman80: appunto, qui non si fa assistenza a sistemi danneggiati da operazioni del genere
<cristian_c> !ripristino | vespman80
<ubot-it> vespman80: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> vespman80: i programmi si installano in vari modi, non per forza usando repository esterni
<vespman80> ok.. farò sto ripristino, unica cosa, non mi ero segnato il comando x sistemare skype, tu ti ricordi cosa mi aveva fatto fare krabador?
<cristian_c> vespman80: la lista dei comandi la trovi in .bash_history
<cristian_c> vespman80: cat ~/.bash_history
<cristian_c> vespman80: guardala e te la salvi
<vespman80> troppa roba.. nn riesco a capire o ricordare cosa fosse.. amen.. sai quando avevo messo vari repository? con serviio.. x lui li avevo messi.. avevo seguito una guida. cmq grazie.. ho capito che da solo non ce la posso fare.. ho bisogno di un amico che mi aiuti
<vespman80> ciao ciao, buona serata
<johack> salve a tutti qualcuno sa xkè quando provo a copiare dei file in una chiavetta usb mi dice che nn può farlo xkè di sola scrittura mentre sotto winzoz funziona?
<Mr_Pan> johack, perchè sarà installata in sola lettura .......
<johack> Mr_Pan: non faccio nulla la inserisco solo nella porta usb
<johack> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<cristian_c> jo
<cristian_c> johack:
<johack> cristian_c: eccomi
<cristian_c> !italiano | johack
<ubot-it> johack: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<johack> ok!!
<cristian_c> johack: in un terminale: dmesg | pastebinit
<cristian_c> johack: e poi: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<johack> cristian_c: devo aver inserito le chiavette usb?
<johack> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17992109
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17992177/
<johack> cristian_c: ci sei
<cristian_c> johack: ...
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17992109
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17992177/
<johack> cristian_c: i comandi che mi avevi chiesto
<cristian_c> johack: ma è una macchina virtuale?
<johack> cristian_c: certo che no
<cristian_c> init: bumblebeed main process ended, respawning [ 47.814716] init: bumblebeed main process (1775) terminated with status 127
<cristian_c> hai tutta una serie ripetuta di messaggi inquietanti
<cristian_c> comunque:
<cristian_c> ] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access Lexar USB Flash Drive 1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<johack> cristian_c: messaggi inquietanti del tipo??
<cristian_c> FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<cristian_c> FAT-fs (sdb1): unable to read boot sector to mark fs as dirty
<johack> cristian_c: da cosa dipendono??
<johack> mi tocca reinstallare tutto e fare una bella pulizia??
<cristian_c> hai provato tutta una serie di memorie
<cristian_c> johack: sei in grado di dire se la o le pendrive vanno in live?
<cristian_c> johack: ma poi, pulizia di cosa?
<cristian_c> e da cosa
<johack> cristian_c: non lo so dai messaggi inquientanti! si vanno in live xkè almeno una lho usate per degli esperimenti con le live di linux
<cristian_c> Modello: Generic USB Flash Disk (scsi) Disco /dev/sdc: 2022MB
<cristian_c> Numero Inizio Fine Dimensione Tipo File system Flag 1 32,3kB 2022MB 2022MB primary fat32 avvio
<cristian_c> difatti...
<johack> cristian_c: cmq ho provato con sudo nautilus e mi ha copiato i file
<cristian_c> 'sudo nautilus'
<cristian_c> poi perché ti serva sudo, dovresti spiegarlo...
<johack> xkè quando vado a copiare i file normalmente mi dice che la penna è solo di lettura
<cristian_c> johack: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<johack> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17993763/
<cristian_c> johack: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17994051/
<cristian_c> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted #Added by software-properties
<cristian_c> deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main multiverse restricted universe #Added by software-properties
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> alexmurray-indicator-sensors-trusty.list
<cristian_c> chrome-remote-desktop.list.save
<cristian_c> diesch-testing-trusty.list
<cristian_c> geogebra.list
<cristian_c> dropbox.list
<cristian_c> gezakovacs-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> giuseppe-iuculano-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> google-earth.list
<cristian_c> google-chrome.list
<cristian_c> google-talkplugin.list
<cristian_c> ia32-libs-raring.list
<cristian_c> inkscape_dev-stable-trusty.list
<cristian_c> kazam-team-unstable-series-trusty.list
<cristian_c> kubuntu-ppa-backports-trusty.list
<cristian_c> libreoffice-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> megasync.list
<cristian_c> myunity-ppa-trusty.list
<gigirock> eh dai ne ha messo qualcuno.....
<cristian_c> opera-stable.list
<cristian_c> gigirock: qualcuno....
<cristian_c> paolorotolo-android-studio-trusty.list
<cristian_c> pipelight-stable-trusty.list
<cristian_c> pmjdebruijn-darktable-release-trusty.list
<johack> cristian_c: di che si tratta??
<cristian_c> screenlets-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> steam.list
<cristian_c> swi-prolog-stable-trusty.list
<cristian_c> team-xbmc-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-make-trusty.list
<cristian_c> ubuntu-wine-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> vikoadi-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> webupd8team-java-trusty.list
<cristian_c> webupd8team-sublime-text-2-trusty.list
<cristian_c> johack: 30 ppa unici
<cristian_c> !ripristino | johack
<ubot-it> johack: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<firemox> ciao a tutti
<firemox> c'è qualcuno?
<firemox> posso chiedere un'informazione?
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-28
<mike00> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare un font che ho appena scaricato ma non ci riesco. faccio doppio click dul file .ttf come ho già fatto altre volte e nel launcher appare l'icona del visualizzatore di caratteri, lo sfondo dell'icona lampeggia un po' e poi l'icona sparisce e il visualizzatore non si apre... come posso fare?
<glpiana> mike00, hai il file .ttf nella directory Scaricati?
<mike00> in una sottocartella font
<glpiana> mike00, apri un terminale all'interno della cartella dove hai il file .ttf
<mike00> ok
<mike00> glpiana, ci sono
<glpiana> mike00, dopodichè, ipotizzando che il font si chiami nomefont.ttf, scrivi: cp nomefont.ttf ~/.fonts
<glpiana> mike00, se invece vuoi che il font sia a disposizione di tutto il sistema, scrivi: sudo cp nomefont.ttf /usr/share/fonts
<mike00> ok grazie
<glpiana> mike00, se ti dice che .fonts non esiste, creala con: mkdir ~/.fonts
<Guest42985> Buon pomeriggio a tutti! Ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu server ma non riesco a connetterlo alla rete
<Mr_Pan> Guest42985, quando  ? dove ?  quale rete ?   dacci maggiori info.
<Guest42985> Mi scuso se sono stato chiaro. Sto effettuando delle prove,ma pur avendo collegato il cavo ethernet con relativa abilitazione della scheda di rete non riesco a scaricare nessun pacchetto, so soltanto che il server è visibile sugli altri pc ma non posso fare altre operazioni
<glpiana> Guest42985, dovrei settare i DNS immagino. prova a scrivere: ping 172.217.21.67
<Guest42985> connect: network is unreachable
<Guest42985> non riesco nemmeno a piegare il gateway
<Guest42985> *pingare
<glpiana> Guest42985, lspci vede la scheda?
<Guest42985> si vede sia quella wireless che quella ethernet
<glpiana> Guest42985, ifconfig ti da un ip?
<Guest42985> si per lo e virbr0
<glpiana> Guest42985, vedi solo quelle due?
<Guest42985> affermativo
<Guest42985> premetto che sono pochissimi giorni che mi sono avvicinato a questo mondo di ubuntu,riesco ad orientarmi poco avendo a disposizione solo l'interfaccia del terminale
<Mr_Pan> Guest42985, come mai la scelta di una distro server ?
<Guest42985> perché sono spinto da una grande curiosità
<Guest42985> in più volevo mettermi alla prova per realizzare un piccolo server domestico accessibile sia in locale che da remoto per archiviazione dei file
<Mr_Pan> Guest42985, cosa che potevi otenere anche con una versione desktop con in più il vantaggio di avere un0interfaccia grafica...ma qui scendiamo in scelte che sono personali :D
<Guest42985> a dire il vero ho anche la versione desktop, infatti ho provato prima quella,poi ho installato la versione server
<Guest42985> mi aspettavo l'interfaccia desktop e con "l'app" terminale
<Guest42985> però mi ha sempre affascinato comunicare via riga di comando :), solo che non ho mai provato a questi livelli XD
<Mario1994> Mr Pan, sono l'utente ospite col problema al server, mi si è disconnessa la chat eccomi nuovamente qui
<Mario1994> scusatemi per i troppi messaggi, sono nuovo :(
<glpiana> Mario1994, vista la poca dimestichezza con il terminale, ti consiglio di installare la versione desktop e di fare lì il tuo server
<Mr_Pan> oppure partendo dall'installazione che hai ... metti su un DE grafico ...
<Mr_Pan> scegliendone uno che più ti aggrada tra i vari dsiponibili
<Mario1994> si può?
<Mr_Pan> Mario1994, si può devi solo decidere cosa installare
<Mr_Pan> Mario1994, leggi qui e poi quando hai deciso torna >>http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AmbientiDesktop
<Mario1994> Ok :D, grazie mille @Mr_Pan e @glpiana per i consigli! un ultima cosa off topic, è possibile registrarsi su questa chat per mantenere questo username?
<Mario1994> Rispondo a Mr_Pan: ambiente grafico andrebbe bene anche Lxde, pur digitando correttamente la stringa il computer mi restituisce degli errori perché non riesce a connettersi all'archivio online
<Mario1994> magari passo nuovamente a ubuntu desktop e una volta acquisita dimestichezza provare a imbattersi su quello server come giustamente mi è stato fatto notare
<krabador> Mario1994, se vuoi usare un determinato ambiente grafico, installa direttamente la derivata ufficiale ubuntu che lo monta.
<Mario1994> grazie krabador
<Mario1994> ;)
<Mario1994> visto e considerato che sono alle prime armi posso usare la versione desktop implementando funzioni server?
<Mario1994> mi scuso nuovamente per le numerose domande,grazie in anticipo
<gianco62> Ciao uso la versione 15.10 ma non riesco più a scaricare gli aggiornamenti perchè mi chiede una password che io non posseggo, o meglio le uniche due di cui dispongo non vengono accettate. Che fare???
<akis24> gianco62:  la password è unica di solito ossia quella che serve anche al login
<krabador> gianco62, se hai installato tu , il sistema, la password deve essere quella che hai assegnato all'utente , in procedura di installazione
<gianco62> La password di login non viene accettata, l'ho fatto installare ma non mi è stato detto che ci fossero pword particolari
<akis24> gianco62: chiedi a chi ha installato e sopratutto rispetta quando scrivi la password maiuscolo e minuscolo .. magari sbagli qualcosa
<akis24> gianco62: se dai la password al login e funziona .. quella è anche quando richiesta per aggiornamenti e il resto
<krabador> gianco62, in ubuntu , la password di login, la stessa per fare le operazioni di amministrazione, è fondamentale.
<gianco62> Ma per effettuare il login per l'accesso alla rete ho solo da digitare dei numeri. e quella va altrimenti non sarei connesso
<krabador> la password del wifi , riguarda solo i wifi
<krabador> non c'entra niente col sistemma
<krabador> *ma
<akis24> gianco62: login =  accesso al sistema all'avvio
<gianco62> all'avvio non mi chiede nessuna password, c'è solo lo spazio accedi io non digito do l'invio ed entro.
<gianco62> L'unica p.word che mi chiede è quella per la connessione alla banda larga, e quella me l'accetta no problem
<krabador> gianco62, contatta l'installatore, ti deve dire che password ha assegnato all'utente , in installazione
<krabador> quella è la password da superutente, per le operazioni di amministrazione.
<gianco62> Ma le p.word che trovo nel portachiavi che sono due, nessuna di loro è quella giusta
<gianco62> non sono più in grado di recuperare la password dell'installazione ammesso che ci fosse come è possibile recuperarla?
<akis24> gianco62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<krabador> gianco62, c'è la password, se no non si installa, semplicemente.Chiama l'installatore
<Guest50158> ciao a tutti, ho installato una lubuntu 16.04 e dopo che ha aggiornato il kernel all'avvio GRUB si blocca con l'errore "tentativo di leggere o scrivere  al di fuori dell'HD 'hd0' " , devo scegliere per avviare un kernel precedente. Aggiungo che il disco del PC è SSD
<Guest50158> scusate "ubuntu" senza "l" :)
<krabador> Guest50158, sei qui da questa ubuntu?
<Guest50158> ciao, sì
<krabador> Guest50158, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Guest50158> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18037969/       il primo
<simzar> ciao, ho installato double commander dal repository ma non lo vedo, che può esser successo?
<simzar> ah, ho un ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<simzar> riavvio?
<krabador> simzar, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> simzar, dpkg -l | grep commander | pastebinit
<simzar> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/18038384/
<Guest50158> krabador: il secondo gira da 3 minuti, mi devo preoccupare?
<Guest50158> ok, c'è
<krabador> Guest50158, ci mette tempo se sono tanti gli aggiornamenti da fare
<Guest50158> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18038448/
<krabador> Guest50158, ok, riavvia, e torna qui
<Guest50158> ok, grazie
<krabador> simzar, che comando hai usato per fare l'installazione ?
<simzar> installa dal repository ufficiale
<simzar> ho cliccato e sembrava si installasse
<simzar> ma non lo trovo
<simzar> non lo vedo
<simzar> nulla
<krabador> simzar, ti sei assicurato che "dal repository ufficiale" , la procedura fosse finita ?
<krabador> o si è bloccato ?
<simzar> c'è scritto ancora installato
<simzar> installato il 20/06...
<simzar> scusa
<simzar> 28
<lex00> krabador: rientrato, con un nick decente. Stesso problema con gli ultimi 3 kernel, parte col generic 3.4-4.21
<simzar> 28/06/2016
<krabador> simzar, da terminale  ,   doublecmd
<krabador> simzar, invio
<simzar> ma come utente o con sudo?
<krabador> lex00, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<krabador> simzar, cosi' come lo vedi
<simzar> krabador: mi chiede di installarlo
<lex00> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18039018/
<simzar> krabador: dice che non c'è
<krabador> simzar, non insistere
<krabador> lex00, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<lex00> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18039125/
<krabador> simzar, cosa intendi con "<simzar> installa dal repository ufficiale" , ubuntu software center?
<simzar> krabador: yes
<krabador> simzar, sudo apt-get -y install doublecmd-gtk doublecmd-plugins | pastebinit
<simzar> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18039328/
<simzar> krabador: you success! thank you very much!
<krabador> lex00, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> simzar,di fatto non l'hai mai installato
<simzar> krabador: c'ho pure l'icona
<simzar> krabador: mi mancava il total commander e con questo compenso
<krabador> simzar, molto bene, goditelo allora :D
<lex00> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18039714/
<simzar> krabador: grazie ancora, sono contento, c'avro qualche orgasmo di sicuro, ciao
<krabador> lex00, con il supporto di installazione, carica la sessione dii prova
<krabador> lex00,  segui questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino#Ripristino_manuale_sistemi_MBR
<lex00> scusa krabador non capisco cosa intendi con "caricare la sessione di prova"
<lex00> intendi ripristinare GRUB?
<lex00> da una live
<lex00> ok krabador provo a seguire il manuale per ripristinare GRUB da una live. Grazie per l'aiuto.
<lex00> ciao a tutti
<Filosofo1980> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Filosofo1980
<ubot-it> Filosofo1980: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Filosofo1980> ciao krabador
<Mario1994> Buonasera,
<Mario1994> per registrarmi su questa chat in quale "programma in uso" devo digitare la stringa con password nick e indirizzo email? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> Mario1994, in quello che stai usando per collegarti a questa chat ..........
<Mr_Pan> al 99% sarà hexchat .....
<Mario1994> mmmm...sono entrato attraverso la pagina del browser firefox
<Mr_Pan> Mario1994, il programma di default è Hexchat ... devi configurare la connessione a questa da li .. e registrare il tuo nick
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Mario1994
<ubot-it> Mario1994: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mario1994> okok sto provvedendo ad installarlo, perdonate l'off topic
<Mario1994> una domanda (anzi piu' di una) tecnica, l'avrei: noto che le varie animazioni si vedono rallentate e a scatti, il computer è un Notebook Acer Aspire 5630 intel core 2 duo processor t5500 (1.66GHz, 667MHz FSB,2Mb L2 cache) scheda 348mb nvidia geforce go 7300 2gb ram ddr2
<Mario1994> non è "scattante"
<inguaiato> Ho tolto gnome e ora all'accesso non mi riconosce la password
<inguaiato> Chi mi salva?
<caveat> inguaiato: come mai l'hai fatto, e come l'hai fatto?
<inguaiato> Mi dava errori continui e non mi piaceva
<inguaiato> Ho disinstallato i pacchetti
<inguaiato> Però dopo il riavvio non mi fa entrare nemmeno con una sessione da visitatore
<inguaiato> Siccome ho la 14.04.4 lts aggiornerei anche alla 16.04 ma non me la fa aggiornare mantenendo i dati, così  in ogni caso il proBrema principale non si risolve
<inguaiato> Ora scrivo da telefono
<inguaiato> Proposte?
<caveat> inguaiato: non so cosa tu abbia tolto direttamente, e cosa implicitamente, a me viene in mente di loggarti in tty
<caveat> Ctrl Alt F[1-6]
<inguaiato> Cioè?
<caveat> e da li' controllare se Xorg e' presente
<caveat> e quindi installare un window manager o un DE
<caveat> digiti la combinazione Control-Alt-F2 ad esempio
<caveat> inserisci le credenziali
<inguaiato> Eh ma non riconosce pwd nemmeno da lì
<caveat> inguaiato: allora http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<caveat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-29
<tunderstorm3> buongiorno
<tunderstorm3> avrei bisogno un aiuto
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tunderstorm3> non riesco ad avviare steam anche avendo installato il louncher per ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pumetto> ciao a tutti
<davide_63> Buongiorno, premetto che e' la prima volta che uso Ubuntu. Vorrei sapere se e' possibile installare la mia stampante e scanner in Ubuntu
<ExPBoy> che stampantr e che scanner?
<ExPBoy> *stampante
<davide_63> Stampante: xerox phaser 3010
<ExPBoy> davegarath, ma attualmente riesci a stampare?
<davide_63> Scanner: Be@rPaw 1200CU Plus II
<cristian_c> davide_63: se n'era già parlato
<davide_63> ancora non ho scaricato Ubuntu, prima vorrei capire come procedere con questi dispositivi
<ExPBoy> aeee
<cristian_c> davide_63: e avevi cominciato a polemizzare
<cristian_c> andandotene via offeso
<davide_63> si, ma non ho risolto niente
<cristian_c> davide_63: ci credo, non hai fatto quanto richiesto
<ExPBoy> davide_63, e che devi risolvere se non installi?
<cristian_c> non hai mmandato i paste richiesti
<cristian_c> né data risposta
<cristian_c> polemizzando soltanto
<ExPBoy> comunque sul sito dei costruttori trovi altrimenti non si fa nulla
<davide_63> io vorrei sapere se si puo' risolvere il problema oppure no, tutto qui
<ExPBoy> davegarath, non lo si può sapere a priori
<ExPBoy> solo ipotizzare
<davide_63> allora installo ubuntu ed evetualmente ritorno in chat
<ExPBoy> davegarath scusa era per davide_63
<cristian_c> davide_63: molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> sul sito di sane è scritto che lo scanner ha un buon supporto su linix
<cristian_c> ma se continui ad andare per i fatti tuoi, che chiedi a fare?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: no no, ma così si sveglia pure davegarath
<ExPBoy> davide_63, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta :)
<cristian_c> davide_63: scusa, ma per quale os hai chiesto supporto?
<cristian_c> O.o
<ExPBoy> lol
<davide_63> io non sono un esperto, cosa significa os?
<cristian_c> sistema operativo
<Mr_Pan> davide_63, se prima non installi non possimao sapere a priori se lo scanner e la stampante funzioneranno .......
<Mr_Pan> davide_63, come detto da cristian_c lo scanner risulta avere un buon supporto ........
<cristian_c> e ancora non ho capito su quale sistema operativo l'ha provato
<ExPBoy> cristian_c, ancora su nessuno pare
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ma già si sa che lui non risponderà alle domande
<cristian_c> e tornerà qui fra qualche giorno, con la stessa richiesta
<ExPBoy> evvabhè dai :)
<davide_63> l'ho provato su ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> davide_63: ma hai detto di non averlo installato
<ExPBoy> davide_63, ma allora l'hai scaricato di già e anche installato
<ExPBoy> bho non si capisce un piffero
<davide_63> l'avevo installato su un altro pc come prova, ma non sono riuscito a fare funzionare lo scanner
<ExPBoy> :(
<davide_63> adesso vorrei installarlo sul mio PC portatile
<cristian_c> davide_63: manda la live
<cristian_c> installa xsane
<cristian_c> e manda sudo xsane
<cristian_c> altrimenti ci giriamo i pollici
<ExPBoy> e anche altro....
<davide_63> e prima vorrei capire se eventualmente mi puo' aiutare qualcuno per installare lo scanner e la stampante
<cristian_c> davide_63: ti è risposto sopra
<cristian_c> davide_63: non è questione di essere esperto o meno di linux . ma di leggere i messaggi incchat
<davide_63> si, pero' io non so come installare xsane, e cosa significa "manda sudo xsane"
<cristian_c> davide_63: 1) lo puoi installare in vari modi, esempio dal software center  o da terminale
<cristian_c> davide_63: 2) è un comando da terminale, che ti permette di lanciare xsane con i permessi di amministratore
<cristian_c> davide_63: ma finché non provi....
<ExPBoy> ok tempo pèerso via
<cristian_c> davide_63: che poi avevi detto di aver mandato sudo simple-scan da terminale
<cristian_c> a questo punto mi viene il dubbio che tu non l'abbia fatto
<ExPBoy> a me vengono altri dubbi
<cristian_c> ssshhhh
<davide_63> se quando avro' installato ubuntu sul mio PC, lei mi puo' spiegare quali passaggi fare, in un modo semplice (sono principiante), allora installero Ubuntu e ci risetniamo
<ExPBoy> ehm
<cristian_c> che se non si offende di nuovo
<cristian_c> comunque
<ExPBoy> davide_63, prova a rileggere quanto hai appena scritto
<ExPBoy> o lo installi o no
<cristian_c> davide_63: semplicemente, non pupi provare lo scanner sul pc su cui hai già installato ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> eh
<davide_63> No, perche' come ho detto il PC non e' il mio
<cristian_c> davide_63: e poi, è così difficile rilggersi il log con quello che ti è stato già detto, visto che i passaggi da fare ti sono stati già dati poco fa?
<cristian_c> che non è nulla di che
<cristian_c> davide_63: il pc su cui vuoi usare ubuntu ora è tuo?
<davide_63> Si, e' ho installato windows 8.1, ma vorrei installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> davide_63: prova quanto s'è detto qui sopra
<Mr_Pan> davide_63, ok ... installa ubuntu e poi torna qua ... al momento non possiamo fornirti aiuto di nessun tipo se non quello riguardante l'installazione
<davide_63> Ok, installo Ubuntu e poi installo xsane
<cristian_c> bene
<davide_63> per il momento grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<davide_b63> ho installato ubuntu e xsane, adesso cosa devo fare?
<davide_b63> per fare funzionare il mio scanner Be@rPaw
<alfio> buonasera,ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 da qualche giorno, ho difficolta' ad avviare il programma Ubuntu Software e vorrei poter eliminare il programma Mozilla Tundherbird come posta elettronica, quindi posso avere un aiuto in merito..grazie
<alfio> che significa,scusa non conosco l'inglese
<alfio> che faccio esco??' non posso avere spiegazioni in merito????
<xkill> Ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | xkill
<ubot-it> xkill: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<xkill> Ho difficoltà per i driver della stampante Samsung
<akis24> xkill: vai sul sito della samsung e scarica quanto necessario
<xkill> Ho avuto già lo stesso problema tempo fa, ho scaricato dal sito samsung e installato il file ppd con Cups ma da problemi di stampa nei pdf e nell'impaginazione
<xkill> avevo risolto trovando un file ppd altrove, più vecchio nella versione 1.0.0, ma non ricordo dove
<xkill> ho verificato sul sito samsung e www.bchemnet.com ma danno tutti bene o male problemi, e non è presente la prima versione del ppd
<xkill> chiedevo se qualcuno conosce altri siti con i ppd
<akis24> xkill: io non ne conosco prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Jack17> Hi
<Jack17> Goobye :)
<mike00> ciao a tutti, se mi è successa una cosa così http://imgur.com/a/aJqLp è un problema, devo riportare un bug oppure niente?
<mike00> non dovrebbe mostrarmi 2 icone di nautilus, per di più con lo sfondo diverso...
<giando> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | giando
<ubot-it> giando: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giando> forse qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> giando, se non chiedi, non lo saprai mai.
<giando> vero anche questo :)
<giando> dunque, ho ubuntu 14.04 installato sul notebook, tra gli aggiornamenti ho impostato di notificarmi solo nuove versioni LTS ma ancora non mi avvisa di nessun upgrade del sistema
<giando> anche se faccio da terminale, mi dice nessun nuovo rilascio
<krabador> giando, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> giando, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link prodotto dal secondo
<Mark97> Scusatemi ho un broblema con Ubuntu 16.04 LTS praticamente con la scheda video geforce g 201
<Mark97> *210
<krabador> Mark97, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Mark97, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<giando> No LSB modules are available.
<giando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18120104/
<krabador> giando, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Mark97> Il problema che con la sceda video collegata non si carica il desktop rimane tipo tutto pixel di vari colori
<giando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18120249/
<giando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18120249/
<giando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18120249/
<giando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18120249/
<krabador> giando, uno è sufficiente
<giando> scusa, colpa mia
<krabador> Mark97, potrebbe essere andata
<krabador> giando, perchè hai mandato un'altra volt
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit  ?
<krabador> <krabador> giando, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18120235/
<krabador> giando, questo http://ppa.launchpad.net , puo' rappresentare un problema.
<krabador> giando, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Mark97> No no funziona il problema è devo rimuovere la scheda video per vedere il desktop, ho provato ad installare i driver della nvidia solo che poi dice che non trova la scheda video e non li installa
<krabador> Mark97, funziona talmente bene che se provi ad usarla esplode tutto :D
<krabador> Mark97, "ho provato ad installare i driver della nvidia" ---> come ?
<giando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18120680/
<Mark97> Togliendo la scheda video e attaccando il vga nella scheda madre
<krabador> Mark97, si... e come?
<krabador> hai scaricato il .run dal sito nvidia, che è sufficientemente normale che se non trova la scheda, non si voglia installare?
<Mark97> Si
<Mark97> Come posso fare?
<krabador> giando, sudo cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | pastebinit
<krabador> Mark97, attaccare quella scheda, al caricamento di grub, il bootloader, scegli la seconda voce dall'alto, poi la prima voce con recovery/ripristino che trovi
<krabador> Mark97, a quel punto attacchi un cavo lan, selezioni la voce networking, del menu che ti apparirà
<krabador> farà delle operazioni e tornerà nel menu principale, selezioni la voce root
<krabador> Mark97, digiti
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> invio
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get install nvidia
<krabador> fai fare, una volta fatto riavii con sudo reboot
<giando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18121081/
<Mark97> Scusa il pc lo avvio già con la scheda video collegata ho la collego dopo
<krabador> Marco, fai spesso attacchi a caldo , di schede ?
<Mark97> Scusami non ho capito
<krabador> "<Mark97> Scusa il pc lo avvio già con la scheda video collegata ho la collego dopo " --> dopo quando ? :D
<Mark97> Dopo che si è avviato
<krabador> Mark97, fatti un favore,lasciali stare i pc.
<krabador> se ti rivolgi a qualcuno di competente , eviti almeno di non rischiare di rompere schede.
<Mark97> Ok grazie e scusa
<krabador> giando, al di la della segnalazione da parte del sistema, dell'aggiornamento a 16.04, vanno messe in chiaro un paio di cose: è una procedura molto lunga che scarica qualche giga di roba, e poi la installa, con il rischio che qualcosa vada storto
<giando> krabador: magari può essere di aiuto il fatto che ho provato pure scaricando ubunto 16.04 direttamente da ubuntu italia, ma quando vado a metterlo sulla chiave usb con il creatore dischi di avvio non mi porta a buon fine la procedura
<krabador> in quanto, con sistema personalizzato, come con ppa, di cui qualcuno sembra presente nel tuo sistema, qualcosa puo' non essere installato correttamente
<krabador> per questo motivo , si consiglia sempre di fare il backup dei propri dati , e di fare installazione pulita, il che, nonostante quello che possa sembrare, è un'operazione molto piu' breve
<krabador> e dall'esito piu' stabile.
<giando> infatti volevo fare pure così ma il creatore dischi di avvio non mi crea sulla chiavetta
<krabador> giando, sudo dd if=/percorso/file/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove in sdx, la x è la lettera di unità della usb che stai usando
<krabador> senza numero di partizione
<krabador> giando, in ogni caso, puoi seguire questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial#Aggiornare_alla_versione_16.04_LTS
<krabador> giando,  una volta fatta la pendrive di 16.04, puoi seguire anche la guida di ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | giando
<ubot-it> giando: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> alla fine avrai 16.04 senza aver perso i dati nella /home
<giando> beh i dati da salvare li ho tutti su una partizione diversa
<giando> grazie di tutto
<matrix_> ciao, esiste un'alternativa valida a google drive? ho provato spideroak, scaricato il .deb, installato ma parte e poi non parte... ubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> matrix_, mega.nz
<matrix_> Carlin0, ma non funzia!
<matrix_> Carlin0, il sito è down
<Carlin0> a si ? non lo uso da un po...
<Carlin0> https://mega.nz/
<Carlin0> a me si apre tranquillamente
<matrix_> Carlin0, si? a me dice che il certificato ssl è scaduto
<matrix_> Carlin0, che browser usi? da Icecat non posso entrare
<matrix_> ma xchè?
<Carlin0> ff
<matrix_> ??
<matrix_> ah ok
<Carlin0> firefox
<matrix_> Carlin0, ma è fiqissimo!!!! graa
<matrix_> grazie!
<matrix_> è proprio come google drive
<matrix_> niente da scaricare o installare
<matrix_> ma che grande!!!!!
<matrix_> come l'hai trovato?
<Carlin0> matrix_, c'è anche il deb se vuoi
<matrix_> cioè?
<Carlin0> il programma da installare su ubuntu
<matrix_> ma xchè? xchè installarlo se si usa online?
<matrix_> cioè io devo modificare e creare documenti con colleghi all'estero, possiamo entrare tutti con lo stesso account e modificarli dentro, no?
<matrix_> Carlin0, ????
<Mr_Pan> matrix_, puoi entrare anche con account diversi ... basta che la cartella o il documento sia in share con gli altri utenti
<matrix_> Mr_Pan, sempre tutto online però?
<Mr_Pan> si
<matrix_> fiqo grazie
<Mr_Pan> ma pui installarti il client apposito sotto ubunu
<Mr_Pan> *ubuntu
<matrix_> oddio ma ancora esiste enzotib
<matrix_> grazie ciao
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-30
<bader> g
<Magofelix> Stamattina ho acceso e compare:
<Magofelix> il messaggio: error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode... GRUB rescue> cosa faccio?
<N3mo> Buongiorno!
<krabador> !grub | Magofelix
<ubot-it> Magofelix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Magofelix, segui la guida ripristino
<krabador> Magofelix, se poi non accendi da anni, la cosa potrebbe essere interessante .
<N3mo> Ho installato Kubuntu 16.04 e mi dice nessuna batteria rilevata.... Se blocco il pc, nella schermata di login mi indica la carica della batteria e se in carica o no.... Ah, in live funzionava tutto benssimo, la batteria me la faceva vedere anche nel desktop
<Magofelix> Ora ci provo!
<gigirock> N3mo, ma quante volte hai riavviato e aggiornato il sistema ?
<N3mo> riavviato 3/4 volte e aggiornato tutto
<gigirock> N3mo, poi controlla nei driver proprietari se ci sono cose particolari per il tuo pc
<gigirock> Andreas ?
<N3mo> Driver proprietari mi dice aggiorno informazioni del sistema ma per 20 min non ha cambiato niente...
<N3mo> ho dato i vari apt get update e upgrade svariate volte
<krabador> N3mo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> N3mo, dpkg -l | grep plasma | pastebinit
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18163727/
<N3mo> Mi è uscito u avviso di riavviare, ci provo. Grazie, ci rivediamo tra pcoo
<N3mo> Ehy!
<N3mo> chi mi stava aiutando :D ?
<krabador> non fare l'appello, riporta direttamente del problema.
<N3mo> Volevo comunicargli che ho risolto...
<krabador> N3mo, il task del rilevamento della batteria, in kde 5 è oggetto di problemi da un bel po', e proprio con 5.6 ne eerano stati risolti alcuni
<krabador> N3mo, se quando installi un sistema, non aggiorni, e prevalentemente non riavvvii dopo gli aggiornamenti, non ti poni nella condizione ideale di contestualizzare un problema
<N3mo> Il mio pc portatile (lenovo b51) ha due vga, una intel integrata e un AMD dedicata... come posso accertarmi che la dedicata stia funzionando regolarmente?
<krabador> N3mo, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18164303/
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18164331/   Questo è lspci
<krabador> lspci -nn | grep '\[03' | pastebinit
<Magofelix> Mi dice: unknown command ! Possibile?
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18164509/
<krabador> N3mo, sudo lshw -C Display | pastebinit
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18164578/
<N3mo> E intnnto grazie per il tempo dedicato
<krabador> N3mo, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18164637/
<krabador> N3mo, Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U , skylake specialmente sul fronte della gestione energetica , deve ancora fare parecchia strada in linux
<N3mo> Quindi, la vga dedicata AMD non la uso?
<krabador> N3mo, quindi non stai usando una marea di componenti del chipset
<N3mo> figo...
<N3mo> puoi dirmi qualcosa in più perfavore... il pc funzionaerà a dovere?
<N3mo> cosa non funziona/funzionerà?
<krabador> posso dirti solo che per linux su skylake , conviene ancora aspettare.
<krabador> N3mo, https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/41713.html
<krabador> puoi leggere tranquillamente a riguardo .
<N3mo> Sono molto ignorante... Apparte del battery drain ci sono altri problemi?
<krabador> N3mo, leggi , ed indaga ;)
<krabador> N3mo, lsmod | grep radeon | pastebinit
<N3mo> E' un pc aziendale... l' alternativa è un pc con pentium b960 e 4gb di ram...
<N3mo> Cosa mi consigli di fare?
<N3mo> Mi piaceva l'idea di portare linux in azienda
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18165031/
<krabador> N3mo, ma portarlo in una piattaforma non supportata a dovere, è fare cattiva pubblicità
<N3mo> Non ne avevo idea...
<krabador> N3mo, ci se la fa prima, infatti
<Mr_Pan> in italia il b51 si può avere solo con i5 qui in crucocnia fino a i7/8 gb ram
<N3mo> Cmq l' alternativa l'ho scritta... che en pensi? acer aspire 5750ZG
<Mr_Pan> !chat | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> questo sempre , che sia windows o linux, ci si informa sempre prima di prendere un hardware, se evade il target operativo che ci si è prefissi
<krabador> N3mo, il driver radeon viene caricato dal sistema, ma la vga ha problemi di rilevamento
<N3mo> E' abbastanza inerente col supporto, sto chiedendo se è meglio supportato un lenovo b51 o un aspire 5750ZG non ostante sia nettamente inferiore
<N3mo> krabador:  Chiaro, grazie. Tra i due modelli potresti perfavore suggerimi quello con cui mi troverei meglio? Vale la ena usare il lenovo ed attendere gli aggiornameti?
<krabador> N3mo, per quello #ubuntu-it-chat
<N3mo> OK, garzie mille
<krabador> N3mo, sul fronte skylake, il supporto è iniziato con linux 4.3 , livello iniziale, per continuare a fare molti passi in 4.4 , 4.5 (prevalentemente questo) 4.6 , ed in 4.7 arriveranno altre enormi implementazioni
<krabador> ubuntu 16.04 ha 4.4, con qualcosa di 4.5 , non si pone al momento come una soluzione ideale per skylake
<N3mo> :(
<randomone> Ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto e di un consiglio per quanto riguarda la scelta della distribuzione che più si adatta alle mie esigenze. è da un poco che uso ubuntu e le sue derivate. Per pc portatile ho scelto xubuntu che per l'uso che ne faccio è perfetto. Sul pc fisso invece non sono ancora soddisfatto dell'e varie distribuzioni. Ho provato ub
<randomone> untu kubuntu e xubuntu ma Ubuntu con unity ha un interfaccia strana, Xubuntu bello semplice scarno ma a volte crea problemi con le condivisioni di rete e altre cose. KDE meglio ma l'interfaccia grafica le icone e la gestione degli spostamenti della copia e dell'apertura delle cartelle non di mio gradimento. UBUNTU mate ancora non l'ho provato. Qual
<randomone> cuno di voi lo ha già provato ? sa dirmi se è meglio degli altri , quali sono le differenze. O se devo spostarmi su mamma Debian. Diciamo principalmente il pc lo uso per lavoro e ho una condivisione samba di un hard disk interno da 3T. Grazie mille in anticipo
<krabador> randomone, "meglio di altri" ---> fai una pendrive, provalo diretttamente
<randomone> sicuramente appena posso lo faccio, ma un consiglio ? su distribuzioni in generale
<krabador> randomone, per questo #ubuntu-it-chat
<randomone> devo andare sulla sezione chat libera quindi
<ilfabri> Ciao a tutti... Ho un hp650 con scheda WiFi Ralink RT3290... Ho installato manualmente un driver trovato online, visti i problemi con quello di serie (16.04). Ora la connessione è ottima, ma all'avvio devo attivare manualmente l'interfaccia da terminale (ifconfig xxx up). Come posso abilitarla "definitivamente"?
<fabri> sono ilfabri di prima
<krabador> fabri, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fabri, ls -l /etc/rc.local | pastebinit
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18170005/
<fabri> krabador: ecco
<cecchini> #ubuntu-it
<cecchini> join #ubuntu-it
<krabador> fabri, systemctl status rc-local.service | pastebinit
<krabador> cecchini, sveglia, ci sei .
<cecchini> Buon giorno ho in problema all'avvio di ubuntu mi dice GRUB rescue
<krabador> !grub | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui ripristino.
<cecchini> E installato su un HD di 1t
<cecchini> Ok
<fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18170154/
<krabador> fabri, sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<krabador> vai nello spazio prima di exit 0
<fabri> aaahhh ecco ora forse mi trovo
<krabador> e metti                sudo ifconfig <nomescheda> up
<fabri> e inserisco "ifconfig...
<krabador> vai a capo
<krabador> sudo service network-manager restart
<fabri> non so che cacchio di rc.local ho guardato prima ma non trovavo questo
<krabador> salvi ,chiudi , provi
<fabri> reboot in corso... sta RT3290 non è più sopportata ed è un disastro
<cecchini> krabador entro in live sono in difficoltà
<krabador> cecchini, segui passo passo, e non avrai problemi, concentrati.
<cecchini> Mi dice unknown sudo
<cecchini> Unknown eccecc
<krabador> cecchini, ripeto , concentrati
<krabador> la guida è molto chiara.
<cecchini> Ok
<fabri> krabador: risolto, grazie... non avevo aperto l'rc.local corretto, sorry per il disturbo
<krabador> nessun problema, per qualsiasi cosa, torna pure in canale
<Magofelix> Ue' qui non si muove Continua a rispondere comando sconosciuto e la guida ripristino e' per me incomprenx
<Magofelix> quaksiasi tentativo di ripristino mi da come risposta: unknown command> GRUB rescue. Non so più cosa fare
<akis24> Magofelix: ripristino di cosa ?
<Magofelix> Della partizione
<akis24> Magofelix: per ripristinare un sistema serve il disco o la usb live  si procede da live per ripristinare il sistema
<akis24> !ripristino | Magofelix
<ubot-it> Magofelix: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Magofelix> Non ho né disco ne usb, ora provo con il command di @ubot-it
<akis24> Magofelix: se invece hai un problema a grub ... puoi usare anche bootrepair
<akis24> !grub | Magofelix
<ubot-it> Magofelix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Magofelix> non mi prende i due punti (:)
<Magofelix> Se digito : mi scrive >
<akis24> Magofelix: hai il sistema con la tastiera configurata in inglese  e se non segui quanto ti è sato linkato è tempo perso
<akis24> stato*
<jetro> ciao. Da alcuni giorni non mi parte più xdcc downloader. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | jetro
<ubot-it> jetro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> jetro, come lo hai installato?
<jetro> l'ho installato qualche mese fa e ha sempre funzionato.
<jetro> da quando ho installato la suite ubuntu studio ha smesso di girare
<fabio_cc> jetro, xdcc non mi risulta nei repository ufficiali, come lo hai installato?
<jetro> l'ho scaricato da un sito
<fabio_cc> jetro, forniamo supporto solo per software installato dai repository ufficiali, prova a chiede su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> *chiedere
<fabio_cc> jetro, forniamo supporto solo per software installato dai repository ufficiali, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest78290> Buona sera, ho un problema con il/la Grub. Ho un disco fisso partizionato con Ubuntu e Win7. Non so perché ho ricevuto l'errore "error: unknown filesystem. Entering rescue mode.. grub rescue>". Dopo aver seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows mi ritrovo l'errore che indica la mancanza di sistema operativo nonostante il boot da bios venga indirizzato sull'unico d
<Guest78290> isco fisso del laptop. Come posso risolvere senza formattare la macchina? Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-01
<bader> grazie
<imus62> cosa e il server proxi in ubuntu
<cristian_c> !proxy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<cristian_c> imus62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Proxy
<imus62> sto cercando di installare un programma con wine
<cristian_c> imus62: e qual è il nesso col server proxy?
<imus62> pero prima si apre una finestrella con le opzioni di server proxy
<cristian_c> 'si apre una finestrella' <- di wine?
<imus62> esato
<cristian_c> imus62: sei sicuro sia di wine? O magari fa parte del programma che vuoi usare con wine
<cristian_c> ?
<imus62> eh questo non riesco a capire
<imus62> esatamente dice le opzioni di server proxy e poi ci sono casele dove fare login
<cristian_c> imus62: in ogni caso non è argomento di questo canale
<imus62> ?
<cristian_c> !chat | imus62
<ubot-it> imus62: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<imus62> mi sa indirizare come risolvere
<cristian_c> ti ho indirizzato da un'altra parte
<cristian_c> qui solo supporto a ubuntu
<imus62> ok ho vistoi dopo grazie
<federico> Salve, ho un problema, non riesco a portare a termine l'installazione di ubuntu perchè la chavetta sul quale l'ho installato non si avvia all' accensione del pc ma parte windows
<cristian_c> federico: come l'hai fatta sta chiavetta?
<federico> ho scaricato l'immagine dal sito e l'ho montata con unebootin
<cristian_c> !usbwin | federico
<ubot-it> federico: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<federico> grazie
<Federico> Salve, ho un problema nell' installazione di ubuntu, praticamente all'avvio mi parte windows invece della chiavetta dove ho installato ubuntu con rufus
<cristian_c> Federico: hai già fatto con rufus?
<Federico> si
<cristian_c> Federico: che pc è?
<Federico> acer aspire v3 572g 76up
<cristian_c> Federico: hai disattivato il fastboot?
<Federico> si
<cristian_c> Federico: da dove l'hai disattivato?
<Federico> dalle impostazioni di windows 8 come ho letto nella guida di ubuntu
<Federico> da "opzioni risparmio energia" poi "specifica cosa avviene quando si preme il pulsante di accensione" poi "modidfica le impostazioni atttualmente non disponibili" e poi ho spuntato disattiva
<Federico> ovviamente nel bios ho modificato l'ordine di avvio per fare in modo che parta prima la chiavetta di windows... ma non parte
<Federico> Qualcuno sa come fare ?
<cristian_c> Federico: nel bios fasboot è disattivo?
<Federico> controllo
<Federico> nel boot non c'è neanche l'avvio rapido
<cristian_c> Federico: hai guardato il manuale del pc?
<cristian_c> ok, un attimo
<cristian_c> Federico: che ubuntu hai scaricato?
<Federico> 16
<cristian_c> Federico: quale boot mode hai impostato nel bios?
<Federico> c'era UEFI di default con sotto scritto "secure boot enable" ma se clicco invio su boot mode mi fa anche selezionare un'altra modalità
<cristian_c> Federico: 'c'era' <- e ora cosa c'è?
<Federico> mi fa anche selezionare legacy
<Federico> c'è sempre UEFI come ti ho descritto sopra
<cristian_c> Federico: ubuntu 16.04 a 32 bit o a 64 bit?
<Federico> 64
<cristian_c> Federico: se hai uefi mode, non puoi disattivare secure boot?
<Federico> no, ci ho già provato
<Federico> non me lo fa selezionare
<Federico> solo se metto legacy secure boot sparisce
<cristian_c> Federico: in boot priority order la marca della usb è riconosciuta?
<cristian_c> Federico: quindi hai già provato con legacy?
<Federico> no, con legacy ancora non ho provato ad avviarlo
<Federico> i boot priority order c'è scritto:
<Federico> 1 atap I cdrom: matshita dvd.ram uj8hc
<Federico> 2usb cdrom:
<cristian_c> Federico: avevi detto di aver impostato il boot della usb
<cristian_c> in cima alla lista
<Federico> non è usb cdrom ?
<cristian_c> Federico: ......
<cristian_c> se è una pendrive usb, che c'entra il cd rom?
<Federico> giusto... pero' c'è solo usb hdd:usb disk 2.0
<cristian_c> e allora....
<Federico> è quello ?
<cristian_c> Federico: va impostato usb hdd
<cristian_c> Federico: e se la usb è collegata, il bios dovrebbe pure riconoscerla
<cristian_c> con tanto di marca dell'azienda che produce l'usb
<Federico> nonn mostra la marca, ora provo, comunque grazie mille
<Federico> Salve, sto installando ubuntu 16 e sono arrivato nella pagina tipo di installazione, volevo installarlo in dual boot con windows 8, devo scegliere installa ubuntu a fianco di windows boot manager o altro ?
<Mr_Pan> Federico, installa a fianco di windows
<Federico> Grazie
<smd99> ho un problema per quanto riguarda l'installazione di steam
<Federico> Ho installato ubuntu ma il PC all'avvio mi fa partire solo windows
<Federico> Qualcuno sa dov'è il problema ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Federico: legacy o uefi?
<Federico> Uefi
<cristian_c> quindi hai installato in uefi
<Federico> Si
<cristian_c> Federico: prova ad utilizzare boot repair
<Federico> Da chiavetta
<cristian_c> smd99: hai seguito il wiki di ubuntu?
<Federico> È in programma ?
<cristian_c> Federico: ?
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | Federico
<ubot-it> Federico: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Federico> È un programma ?
<Federico> Ok
<cristian_c> smd99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Steam
<simd99> mi dice che l'indice dei programmi è rovinato
<cristian_c> smd99: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<simd99> quindi vado in terminale e scrivo sudo apt-get update
<simd99> ?
<cristian_c> smd99: no
<cristian_c> in un terminale, digiti tutto il comando
<cristian_c> non selezioni arbitrarie dello stesso
<simd99> il comando del link che mi hai mandato ?
<cristian_c> smd99: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<simd99> a ok
<cristian_c> che se lo copi incolli nel terminale, dovrebbe restituirti un link
<simd99> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<simd99> sudo apt install pastebinit
<simd99> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<simd99> sudo apt install pastebinit
<simd99> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<louise> salve ho un piccolo problema: dopo aver scaricato ed installato un aggiornamento ubuntu 14.04lts mi presenta la finestra di log, provo a loggarmi ma micompare la finestra di log nuovamente. In più il wifi non è attivo, cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> louise: sei collegato/a via cavo?
<louise> no
<louise> non credo però di potermi collegare via cavo al momento
<cristian_c> louise: da quale pc stai scrivendo?
<louise> da un mini pc che ho di riserva
<cristian_c> louise: premi ctrl+alt+f1
<louise> fatto
<cristian_c> louise: fai il login
<louise> mi dice login incorrect
<cristian_c> louise: hai digitato la username?
<cristian_c> *lo
<louise> si si
<cristian_c> e poi la password
<cristian_c> anche se non la vddi
<cristian_c> vedi
<louise> ho già provato da terminale nei giorni scorsi ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> louise: e allora, i dati di login non sono corretti
<louise> capisco
<cristian_c> louise: ma il pc è tuo?
<louise> stavo provando ad installare la 16.04
<louise> si si è mio
<cristian_c> louise: ah, quindi non è installato?
<louise> ma la prima installazione non l'ho fatta io
<cristian_c> e #alloraditelo
<louise> la 14.04 lts è installata
<cristian_c> louise: contatta l'installatore del sistema, e fatti dare i dati corretti
<cristian_c> per il login
<louise> ma visto il problema stavo provando ad installare da immagine iso
<cristian_c> louise: contatta l'installatore del sistema, e fatti dare i dati corretti
<cristian_c> per il login
<louise> i dati sono corretti
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> evudentemente no
<louise> sono riuscito a connettermi come root
<louise> va bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> louise: allora funzionano le password?
<louise> per il root si evidentemente
<cristian_c> #ecomehaifatto
<louise> inserito la password di root
<louise> sono comunque da terminale, che posso fare?
<cristian_c> louise: ma sicuro/s di avere ubuntu?
<louise> si si
<cristian_c> louise: e quale ubuntu hai?
<louise> 14.04 lts
<louise> il pc è un hp pavilion dv5
<cristian_c> louise: che forse l'installatore ha pasticciato con gli accpunt
<cristian_c> il che ci riporta al punto di prima
<louise> in ogni caso da root posso fare nulla?
<louise> sono loggato come root
<cristian_c> louise: io conatterei l'installatore prima di avventurarmi in modifiche agli account utente
<louise> l'installatore è scomparso nel 2012
<cristian_c> che lo sa lui come ha impostato la situazione degli account
<cristian_c> louise: e chi l'hai installato 14.04?
<louise> finora ho gestito tutto io
<louise> aggiornamento automatico delle distribuzioni
<cristian_c> louise: quindi hai fatto avanzamento?
<louise> si
<cristian_c> louise: da quale ubuntu sei partito?
<louise> più d'uno in realtà
<louise> 12.12 se non erro
<cristian_c> louise: un consiglio, fa un'installazione pulita, magari di 16.04
<louise> o 13.04
<louise> quello che sto tentando di fare
<louise> ho scaricato la distribuzione
<cristian_c> louise: beh, hai parlato di 2012, quindi non può essere 13.04
<cristian_c> louise: allora fa una cosa
<louise> il pc è del 2009
<cristian_c> louise: dal mini pc in cui stai scrivendo
<louise> ma ho reinstallato ex novo varie distribuzioni nel frattempo
<cristian_c> louise: che caratteristiche ha l'hp pavilion dv5 con 14.04 installata?
<cristian_c> louise: ma se hai detto di aver fatto avanzamento....
<louise> ok mi sono spiegato male
<louise> 2009-2013 avevo versioni di avanzamento
<cristian_c> #eppoi
<louise> nel 2013 ho reinstallato tutto
<cristian_c> quindi l'installzione l'hai fatta tu
<cristian_c> scegliendo username e password
<louise> gli avanzamenti sono dell'istallazione del 2013
<louise> si
<cristian_c> che quindi non c'entra niw
<louise> ma le credenziali non funzionano se non quelle di root
<cristian_c> non c'entra niente con quello che hai scritto prima
<louise> no
<cristian_c> louise: e allora hai fatto qualcosa
<louise> si beh ho scaricato l'aggiornamento martedì
<cristian_c> louise: dal mini pc in cui stai scrivendo, scarica la 16.04
<louise> e da allora mi da questo problema
<louise> fatto
<louise> ho scaricato la 16.04
<louise> ho messo la iso su pen drive
<cristian_c> louise: beh, puoi aver fatto di tutto, e noi non possiamo saperlo
<louise> chiaro XD
<cristian_c> louise: la pendrive l'hai fatta dal mini pc?
<louise> adesso provo ad avviare con usb inserita
<louise> si
<cristian_c> louise: che caratteristiche ha l'hp pavilion dv5?
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> #chwaltrimentinonseneesce
<simd99> non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento software
<cristian_c> louise: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<louise> Processore Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 da 2,4 GHz
<louise> NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
<louise> altro?
<cristian_c> la ram
<louise> 8 GB
<cristian_c> messo in conto che unity potrebbe minimamente reggerlo
<cristian_c> louise: con quale programma hai creato la pendrivd?
<simd99> non mi parte l'aggiornamento del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<louise> non ho creato nessuna pendrive
<cristian_c> simd99: riesci a leggere?
<cristian_c> louise: e come l'hai fatta la usb?
<louise> ho solo messo dentro l'iso :-P
<cristian_c> !usbwin | louise
<ubot-it> louise: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> louise: buon tutto
<louise> quindi faccio tutto da windows?
<cristian_c> louise: se stai scrivendo dal mini pc con windows
<louise> il mini pc ha ubuntu anch'esso
<cristian_c> dal quale hai scaricato l'iso di ubuntu 16.05
<cristian_c> 16.04
<simd99> Dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare "apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione).
<cristian_c> mi pare logico
<simd99> ecco cosa esce
<cristian_c> louise: allora, invece,, che ubuntu ha il mini pc?
<simd99> ho ubuntu 16.04 su un portatile
<cristian_c> simd99: allora, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> simd99: e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | simd99
<ubot-it> simd99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<louise> 13.04
<cristian_c> louise: apri un terminale
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> louise: in quale directory si trova il file .iso della 16.04?
<louise> scaricati
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> louise: intanto , formatta la usb
<cristian_c> se hai dati importanti al suo interno, salvali da qualche parte
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> louise: dopo averla formattata, in un terminale, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !paste | louise
<ubot-it> louise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> sempre con la usb collegata al mini pc
<louise> fatto
<cristian_c> louise: manda il link
<simd99> una volta incollato il risultato su pastebin faccio download as text ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> simd99: se hai fatto paste
<louise> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<louise> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri, totale 312581808 settori
<louise> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<louise> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<louise> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<louise> Identificativo disco: 0x0001b372
<cristian_c> si sarà aperta una nuova pagina
<cristian_c> simd99: di cui dovrai incollare l'url qui
<simd99> si ho fatto paste e poi ?
<cristian_c> invece do fare come louise che ha incollato il paste, invece del link
<cristian_c> simd99: se hai fatto paste
<cristian_c> si sarà aperta una nuova pagina
<cristian_c> simd99: di cui dovrai incollare l'url qui
<simd99> openiduser17694 questo ?
<cristian_c> no
<louise> rieccomi
<cristian_c> simd99: la schermata che contiene il tuo pastr
<cristian_c> !paste | louise
<ubot-it> louise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<louise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18230403/
<cristian_c> simd99: se apri altre pagine, non ha senso, fai come ha fatto ora louise
<cristian_c> Disco /dev/sdb: 3997 MB, 3997171712 byte
<cristian_c> louise: è questa?
<cristian_c> louise: l'hai formattata, giusto?
<louise> si
<cristian_c> louise: ls -l ~/Scaricati/*.iso
<simd99> mi esce una shermata con tutti i file che ho incollato
<cristian_c> simd99: ok
<cristian_c> simd99: posta l'indirizzo della pagina
<simd99> e poi ?
<cristian_c> simd99: posta l'indirizzo della pagina
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18230629/
<cristian_c> Scaricamento di:4 http://screenshots.getdeb.net natty-getdeb InRelease [7.841 B] Ign:4 http://screenshots.getdeb.net natty-getdeb InRelease
<louise> fatto
<cristian_c> simd99: tra l'altro repository vecchissimo
<cristian_c> louise: su pastebin
<cristian_c> simd99: ah, Trovato:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mdeslaur/steamos/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<cristian_c> simd99: non ti serve un ppa per installare steam
<louise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18230889/
<cristian_c> louise: digita: sudo dd if=~/Scaricati/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cristian_c> louise: e aspetta che finisca il trasferimento
<cristian_c> ci vorrà un po', molto probabilmemte
<cristian_c> n
<louise> digitato
<simd99> e mo per installare steam ?
<cristian_c> lascia aperto il terminale, finché non ha finito
<cristian_c> simd99: intanto, digita: sudo software-properties-gtk
<simd99> sempre in terminale ?
<cristian_c> louise, lascia aperto il terminale, finché non ha finito
<cristian_c> simd99: sì
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> louise: se la usb ha un led, lo vedrai lampeggiare
<simd99> mi ha aperto software per ubuntu
<cristian_c> simd99: vai in 'Altro software'
<simd99> poi ?
<cristian_c> simd99: e disattiva screenshots.getdeb.net
<cristian_c> poi chiudi
<simd99> anche il codice sorgente?
<cristian_c> sì
<simd99> una volta tolta la spunta faccio chiudi o ripristina ?
<cristian_c> chiudii
<simd99> poi mi esce ricarica o chiudi faccio chiudi
<cristian_c> ricarica
<simd99> mi ha aggiornato le cache
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | simd99
<ubot-it> simd99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> louise: ha fatto?
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18231533/
<louise> si, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/18231540/
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> 1485881344 byte (1,5 GB) copiati, 477,064 s, 3,1 MB/s
<cristian_c> louise: ora rimozione sicura della usb
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> louise: e prova a bootarla sul pavilion dv5
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18231647/ ecco cosa esce
<louise> da terminale o posso farla da grafica?
<cristian_c> louise: da live 16.04 salva i dati personali e procedi con l'installazione
<cristian_c> louise: in che senso?
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte: steam-launcher : Dipende: python-apt ma non sta per essere installato
<cristian_c> simd99: forse è dovuto al ppa che hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> !paste | simd99
<ubot-it> simd99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simd99> e come faccio a toglierla ?
<louise> nulla
<cristian_c> louise: fai quello che hai fatto prima per bootarla
<cristian_c> louise: altrimenti trasferisci su usb con unetbootin
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18231844/
<louise> mi avvia la 14.04
<cristian_c> simd99: sicuro di aver digitato bene?
<cristian_c> louise: ah, scusa
<cristian_c> louise: allora, vai nel bios e imposta il boot da usb
<simd99> si ho fatto copia è incolla
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> simd99: allora incolla tutto su pastebin, anche il comando
<simd99> mancava una elle
<cristian_c> eh
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18232012/
<cristian_c> simd99: S
<cristian_c> premi S
<simd99> s e poi invio ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> s maiuscola
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18232138/
<cristian_c> simd99: mi pare che steam sia installato
<cristian_c> enjoy
<louise> sta andando
<simd99> non lo apre esce questa scritta:Couldn't set up Steam data - please contact technical support
<cristian_c> simd99: digita: steam
<cristian_c> !paste | simd99
<simd99> fatto
<ubot-it> simd99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> simd99: incolla ciò che esce nel terminale, su pastebin
<cristian_c> louise: molto ben3
<cristian_c> *bene
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18232369/
<cristian_c> simd99: peobabilmente , è a causa del ppa
<cristian_c> simd99: come hai installato il ppa di steam?
<simd99> ho seguito le ustruzioni di un libro comprato
<cristian_c> simd99: le puoi riportare qui?
<cristian_c> tali istruzioni
<louise> una curiosità
<louise> tutti i segnalibri e le passwoed salvate su chromium posso recuperarle accedendo al mio account?
<cristian_c> louise: bwh, è un problema
<cristian_c> louise: dovresti accedere alla 14.04
<cristian_c> aprire chromium
<cristian_c> ma credo che sia meglio leggere la documentazione di chromium a riguardo
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> che se hai sminchiato gli account su 14.04, l'è dura
<louise> in ogni caso nella sfiga ho avuto il lampo di genio di fare un bakup proprio lunedì
<cristian_c> louise: quantomwno per ora, puoi utilizzare la 16.04 in live
<cristian_c> louise: beh, forse una cosa puoi farla
<cristian_c> louise: fai un backup completo della home
<louise> da 14.04?
<cristian_c> louise: ricrei l'utente della 14.04, sulla 16.04
<louise> ma la 14.04 non mi fa accedere
<cristian_c> e nella cartella dell'utente 14.04 incolli il backup della home
<louise> ah si può fare?
<louise> come?
<louise> ah ok
<cristian_c> in modo da portare l'utente della 14.04 sulla 16.04, poter aprire chromium e salvarti tutte le password del caso
<cristian_c> louise: non lo so, ma è una prova
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> in via iptetica sì, pratica non ao
<louise> proverò
<cristian_c> *non so
<cristian_c> louise: ma prima devi backuppare la home, e installare la 16.04
<cristian_c> louise: il backup della home della partizione del disco con 14.04, puoi farla da live 16.04
<cristian_c> louise: se sei in live 16.04, vai in /media
<cristian_c> entri nella directory della 14.04, poi home, poi nome del tuo utente, e trovi tutti i file della 14.04
<cristian_c> quelli della home
<simd99> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vD4FQmtuRQVUzVXxKnLg?signature=f33828a057a4ef12cb4d0170ba26caf014810fa1029151d0342e9cdc7686f736&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NjczODE4MjZ9
<simd99> questa l'immagine con le istruzioni
<cristian_c> louise: se nautilus non ti permette di copiarli, fai la copia della homr da terminale, con i giusti nomi di directory, magari su hard disk esterno
<louise> ok
<louise> sto procedendo col primo log
<cristian_c> simd99: ma di che anno è la rivista?
<louise> però non mi vede il wifi
<cristian_c> louise: e a che ti serve il wifi?
<cristian_c> sulla live
<simd99> del 2016
<louise> per connettermi in rete
<cristian_c> simd99: quindi non ti sei limitato a installare steam, ma hai provato ad aggiungere roba steamos
<cristian_c> louise: ok, ma intanto fa quanto detto, fai il backup
<simd99> e si
<cristian_c> louise: poi, comunque, per la wifi, digita: sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | simd99
<ubot-it> simd99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> simd99: allora, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !pasr
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pasr'
<cristian_c> !paste | louise
<ubot-it> louise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18233481/
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<simd99> ora nel terminale digito !ppa-purge ?
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo apt-get purge ppa:mdeslaur/steamos
<cristian_c> ops, errore mio
<louise> piccolo problema
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo ppa-purge ppa:mdeslaur/steamos
<simd99> quindi ?
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo ppa-purge ppa:mdeslaur/steamos
<louise> come faccio a mandarti ciò che mi dice il terminale con pastebin se il pc con la 16.04 è senza connettività?
<cristian_c> !paste | simd99
<ubot-it> simd99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> louise: incolla su file di testo
<cristian_c> louise: ma non hai un modem con la porta ethernet?
<simd99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18233682/
<louise> si ma non è accessibile
<cristian_c> louise: incolla su file di testo
<cristian_c> e il file di testo lo sposti sul minipc
<cristian_c> Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: mdeslaur steamos Package revert list generated:
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 280 non aggiornati. PPA purged successfully
<cristian_c> simd99: da quanto tempo non aggiorni il sistema?
<simd99> da due mesi. perchè usavo sempre il fisso e ubuntu stava sul pc portatile
<simd99> quindi ?
<cristian_c> simd99: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> louise: tutto bene?
<louise> mi sta dando problemi la pendrive
<cristian_c> che tipo di problemi?
<louise> non riesco a riformattarla
<louise> ma risolvo in altra maniera
<cristian_c> e perché devi riformattarLa?
<cristian_c> visto che in live ci va
<louise> non mi fa copiare il file dii testo sulla chiavetta
<cristian_c> louise: nessuno ti aveva parlato di copiarlo sulla chiavetta
<louise> ???
<Lorenzo89> Ho un problema, ho installato windows e ubuntu in dual boot, purtroppo all'accensione parte solo windows
<louise> e come faccio a mandarti il file di testo se la 16.04 è senza connettività?
<cristian_c> louise: perché se hai pensato di copiarlo sulla live
<cristian_c> non è stata #unabbbuonaidea
<louise> in che senso?
<cristian_c> louise: prendi una pendrive vuota o comunque disponibile
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> non quella su cui sta girando il sisrema
<cristian_c> prendi una seconda pendrive, la colleghi alla porta
<louise> il sistema l'ho già installato
<louise> mi manca la rete
<cristian_c> louise: il sistema è in esecuzione sulla usb
<louise> no
<louise> è in esecuzione già sul pc
<louise> senza pendrive
<cristian_c> louise: e la live dove sta?
<cristian_c> louise: io intendo il pavilion dv5
<louise> si esatto
<cristian_c> louise: e allora dove sta la live?
<louise> ho installato tutto sul pavillon
<cristian_c> louise: hai detto di aver bootato da usb
<louise> si
<cristian_c> louise: e quindi hai installato 16.04 su hard disk del pavilion dv5?
<louise> si
<cristian_c> ah, dcco
<cristian_c> pensavo fossi ancora in live
<cristian_c> louise: ce l'hai una seconda usb (non la live 16.04 di prima) ?
<louise> si si
<louise> un attimo
<cristian_c> e allora incolla il paste su un file sulla usb
<cristian_c> e colleghi poi la usb al minipc
<louise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18234922/
<cristian_c> product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<louise> ecco qua cosa mi dice riguardo la rete del pavillion con la 16.04
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> louise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_open_source_b43.2Fb43legacy_senza_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> louise: che poi, dopo aver installato diverse ubuntu su quel pc, avresti dovuto capire che le broadcom vanno installate a mano
<krabador> louise: lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> incolla la linea risultante
<cristian_c> simd99: ti sei perso?
<cristian_c> *non tutte le broadcom, ma quella sì
<louise> nei link che mi avete mandato fa riferimento al supporto di installazione, quello sulla chiavetta?
<cristian_c> no
<krabador> louise: hai mandato il comando ?
<cristian_c> o  meglio
<cristian_c> louise: sì
<cristian_c> ma prima manda il comando chiesto da kraq
<cristian_c> krabador:
<louise> si ho mandato il comando, krabador
<krabador> louise: incolla la linea qui
<louise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18235840/
<louise> ecco qui
<krabador> OK, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<louise> mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<krabador> se il PC non è connesso , è normale.
<krabador> a PC connesso, con cavo lan
<louise> e se non potessi connettermi via lan?
<krabador> fallo diventare possibile.
<louise> devo scaricare qualcosa?
<louise> il pavilion è praticamente un fisso, non ho cavi di rete
<krabador> offline , se si è alle prime armi, può essere un problema
<krabador> !broadcom | louise
<ubot-it> louise: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> segui b43 offline
<krabador> però toglimi una curiosità
<krabador> "praticamente un fisso", cosa dovrebbe significare?
<louise> che gli è andata la batteria
<louise> per cui lo uso solo con alimentatore
<louise> cmq
<louise> la distribuzione di
<simd99> fatto ora ?
<louise> della 16.04 quale sarebbe
<louise> ?
<cristian_c> simd99: no privato
<cristian_c> simd99: scrivi direttamente in canale
<cristian_c> louise: che cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> louise: ti avevo già dato il link alla procedura
<cristian_c> l'hai letto?
<louise> si si sto procedendo
<louise> come faccio a montare l'immagine iso di nuovo sulla pendrive?
<cristian_c> louise: che c'entra l'immagine .iso?
<cristian_c> louise: non puoi mandare la usb fatta prima?
<louise> il link che mi hai mandato mi dice di usare il supporto di installazione
<cristian_c> louise: embè?
<louise> quella di prima l'ho usata per i trasferimenti degli output
<cristian_c> louise: hai detto di avere una seconda pendrive
<cristian_c> o prendevi semplicemene
<cristian_c> semplicemente in giro
<cristian_c> ?
<louise> no no ce l'avevo
<cristian_c> e non l'hai usata
<louise> ma l'ho presa dopo che quella con il supporto d'installazione è stato cancellato perchè non mi faceva scrivere altro sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> louise: hai fatto male a cancekk
<cristian_c> a cancellarla
<cristian_c> visto che ti serviva per mandare la live
<cristian_c> louise: la riformatti dal minipc, e rimandi il comando per trasferci la iso
<cristian_c> esattamente come hai fatto la prima volta, prima di cancellarla insensantamente
<louise> vabbè i comandi sono gli stessi no?
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> louise: se il file .iso è nella stessa posizione
<cristian_c> e se la usb collegata risulta, dopo formattata, sempre dev/sdb
<cristian_c> allora il comando è lo stesso
<louise> ok
<cristian_c> se non è sdb, va cambiato con il giusto percorso dato da sudo fdisk -l
<louise> ho riprovato con il percorso di prima ma midice spazio sul device esaurito
<cristian_c> louise: ma sei sicuro sia la stessa pendrive?
<cristian_c> e che comando hai dato?
<louise> risolto tutto
<louise> appena adesso
<krabador> louise, sarebbero bastati 35 secondi da pc connesso
<louise> ho aperto l'archivio .iso nella pen drive e seguito le istruzioni del link
<louise> lo so
<louise> ma non ho trovato nè un cavo di rete nè nulla
<cristian_c> louise: ma poi, anche se senza batteria
<cristian_c> non bastava collegare il pc all'alimentazione in vicinanza del modem?
<krabador> cristian_c, te la tira per le lunghe col cavo...
<louise> si ragazzi perdonatemi
<louise> non sono un programmatore, sono un medico
<krabador> louise, appunto, correre meno rischi. La procedura offline per un inesperto , li massimizza tutti .
<louise> so qualcosina in più perchè uso linux da un po' di tempo
<louise> cmq sta andando
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<louise> sto scaricando adesso gli aggiornamenti ed ho appena installato chromium
<louise> grazie di tutto cristian_c e krabador
<cristian_c> louise: ma non era dalc2009?
<louise> si dal 2009
<louise> ma non sono un tecnico competente insomma
<louise> chromium mi ha reso tutti isegnalibri
<cristian_c> louise: e come hai fatto?
<louise> mi sono connesso col mio account google
<cristian_c> ok
<kagakazov> ragazzi non riesco a installare ubuntu su un nuovo computer acquistato. quando avvio l'installazione da usb, una volta selezionata la partizione dove installare il sistema compare la scritta: "creazione dell'area di swap non riuscita"
<kagakazov> consigli???
<Carlin0> non crea la swap non vuol dire che blocca l'installazione credo
<kagakazov> però l'installazione non prosegue
<kagakazov> o meglio per precauzione l'ho bloccata
<krabador> il che è un po' diverso
<krabador> kagakazov, in questo "nuovo computer acquistato" c'è windows ?
<kagakazov> yes!
<krabador> e la risposta è la stessa, per "hai disabilitato avvio rapido " ?
<krabador> quante altre cose vuoi lasciare ad intuito?
<kagakazov> no, non ho disabilitato avvio rapido
<kagakazov> krabador: è la prima volta che incorro in un problema simile
<kagakazov> non conoscevo neanche l'esistenza di questa opzione
<krabador> kagakazov, e quindi sei giustificato a non fornire dettagli ?
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> continua con lo specificare che versione di windows c'è dentro
<kagakazov> windows 7
<krabador> quindi non è tanto nuovo
<krabador> il che porta a chiedere, sebbene dovresti dirlo in mezzo ai dettagli , necessari quando si chiede assistenza
<krabador> se il pc ha uefi...
<kagakazov> le usuali procedure di avvio dalla partizione di ripristino non funzionano
<kagakazov> sì
<kagakazov> ha uefi
<kagakazov> occorre disabilitarlo?
<krabador> "le usuali procedure di avvio dalla partizione di ripristino non funzionano" ---> ed i motivi sono i piu' variabiili, indifferentemente dall'intenzione di installare linux
<krabador> kagakazov, se non dici che versione di ubuntu stai provando ad installare...
<krabador> quanto sei geloso dei fatti tuoi ...
<kagakazov> solo che il problema è occorso nel momento in cui ho provato ad installare Ubuntu, versione 16.04
<kagakazov> un attimo, scusate se non sono rapidissimo
<krabador> non è questione di rapidità, sei entrato a chiedere supporto , senza speficare il minimo dettaglio della situazione in cui ti trovi
<krabador> cosa necessaria , nelle richieste d'assistenza.
<kagakazov> il computer, nuovissimo sebbene monti windows 7, ha una memoria ssd da 512 gb
<krabador> ubuntu 16.04 supporta uefi , quindi puo' non essere disabilitato, specialmente se il supporto di installazione parte
<krabador> kagakazov, stai ancora parlando di nulla.. .
<krabador> kagakazov, modello notebook .
<krabador> cpu , quantitativo di ram, scheda video .
<kagakazov> ho ridotto usando apposito programma di windows per le partizioni, ho ridotto la partizione in cui è installato windows a 250 gb circa
<kagakazov> è un hp Elitebook 850 G3
<krabador> kagakazov, maneggiare partizioni , puo' causare problemi a bootloader vari, come quello che viene interpellato per caricare la partizione di ripristino
<krabador> kagakazov, a questo punto , carica il supporto di installazione di 16.04, in sessione live, ovvero di prova
<krabador> connettiti ad internet, ed entra qui da li
<kagakazov> Probabile che io sia stato incauto, ma nel momento in cui ho provato ad installare ubuntu visualizzavo le varie partizioni
<kagakazov> ok lo faccio
<kagakazov1> rieccomi
<kagakazov1> dal nuovo computer, come mi avete suggerito
<kagakazov1> sono presente da entrambi i pc
<krabador> apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<kagakazov1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18269910/
<kagakazov1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18269910/
<kagakazov1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18269910/
<kagakazov1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18269910/
<krabador> una volta va bene.
<kagakazov1> Scusate
<krabador> kagakazov, fa partire la procedura di installazione, al momento di decidere dove installare , seleziona "altro" , selezioni /dev/sda5 come root di sistema , clicchi su modifica/change , imposti file system ext4 con jounrnaling , punto di mount  " / " , metti la spunta per la formattazione
<kagakazov1> ok come ho fatto prima
<kagakazov1> grazie per ora
<krabador> kagakazov, ma qualsiasi cosa ti si dice "come ho fatto prima" sarà la tua risposta ?
<kagakazov1> problema  la swap
<kagakazov1> non riesco a fare la e accentata
<krabador> prima di caricare la live, si puo' impostare la lingua di sistema
<krabador> kagakazov1, come mai è di 1gb la swap ?
<kagakazov1> ho scelto una dimensione piccola a caso
<krabador> certo
<krabador> molte cose sono lasciate al caso in linux...
<kagakazov1> quanto dovrebbe essere grande_
<krabador> kagakazov1, alle 23:38 <krabador> cpu , quantitativo di ram, scheda video .
<krabador> potresti essere cosi' gentile da , anche mezz'ora dopo, rispondere ?
<kagakazov1> 16 GB ram
<kagakazov1> scheda video Intel da 4 Gb
<krabador> kagakazov1, allora non ti serve minimamente la swap
<kagakazov1> ok
<kagakazov1> non la metto
<kagakazov1> riprovo l-installazione
<kagakazov> eccomi di ritorno
<kagakazov> installazione non riuscita
<kagakazov> rileva stranamente carenza di spazio per l-installazione di Ubuntu
<krabador> kagakazov, sessione live, terminale, sudo gparted
<krabador> !image | kagakazov
<ubot-it> kagakazov: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-02
<dallato> Buongiorno
<dallato> volevo scaricare il SO ma quello segnalato come quello della comunita il 14.04 da server error
<dallato> è un broblema temporaneo ?
<akis24> !download | dallato
<ubot-it> dallato: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<NinoG> Salve, attualmente ho installato ubuntu 15.10 e vorrei passare alla versione 16.04
<ExPBoy> NinoG, scarica la live la provi e se tutto funziona l'installi
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<NinoG> Se installassi la 16.04 devo reinstallare tutti i programmi di lavoro o la nuova installazione li conserva?
<ExPBoy> NinoG, dipende se hai la hme separata o no
<ExPBoy> *home
<ExPBoy> leggi le guide c'è tutto
<NinoG> cosa intendi per home separata?
<cuoresingle> una cortesia chi mi dice dove  trovo iso per scaricare ubuntu grazie
<favasto> ksin.net
<Mr_Pan> cuoresingle, sul sito ubuntu.it
<cuoresingle> non si trova e non mi da immagine iso
<cuoresingle> sono un novizio io
<cuoresingle> scusa
<Mr_Pan> cuoresingle, www.ubuntu.it
<Mr_Pan> c'è un grosso pulsante -..
<cuoresingle> ok poi
<Mr_Pan> selezioni la versione che vuoi 16.04  32/64 bit
<Mr_Pan> desktop va bene
<cuoresingle> ok fatto
<Mr_Pan> Avvia il download
<cuoresingle> ok
<cuoresingle> dove trovo poi la iso da masterizzare
<Mr_Pan> ora sta scaricando il file .iso ... che poi dovrai utilizzare per creare un dvd o usb per installare
<cuoresingle> grazie
<Mr_Pan> cuoresingle, sei da windows in questo momento  ?
<cuoresingle> si
<cuoresingle> certo
<Mr_Pan> normalmente nella cartella Scaricati / Download
<cuoresingle> grazie
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | cuoresingle
<ubot-it> cuoresingle: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cuoresingle> bne
<Mr_Pan> segui la guida che ho linkato per la creazione di una USB avviabile
<cuoresingle> ok grazie
<cuoresingle> buon lavoro e grazie
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | cuoresingle
<ubot-it> cuoresingle: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mr_Pan> poi leggi la guida all'installazione
<Mr_Pan> se hai bisogno passa di nuovo qua
<freedom> salve ragazzi ho deciso di passare a ubuntu sto scaricando ora il file di sistema
<freedom> speriamo che ci capisco qualcosa....
<krabador> !iso | freedom
<ubot-it> freedom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | freedom
<ubot-it> freedom: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !installazione | freedom
<ubot-it> freedom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !wiki | freedom
<ubot-it> freedom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<freedom> grazie per la dritta lavoro con la usb già con avvio di boot
<krabador> queste sono tutte le istruzioni sufficienti, segui attentamente , e non avrai problemi. Tieni in considerazione che maneggare installazioni di sistemi operativi comporta sempre rischi, che aumentano se si è inesperti, prendi le precauzioni del caso.
<freedom> ok grazie mille..
<Odelay> Ciao Ho scaricato il file di Ubunto ma per metterlo sulla chiavetta sto avendo difficoltà: con il primo programma mi si bloccava al 4%, ho scaricato lili UBS ma anche con questo non funziona
<derrick> Ciao a tutti ubuntu software center non funziona
<derrick> ho provato a rimuovere e reistallare ma non funziona. ho modificato la lista delle repository come si consigliava in un forum ma non funziona
<derrick> chi può aiutarmi ?
<krabador> linka la pagina dove hai letto  " come si consigliava in un forum "
<derrick> mh
<derrick> ora la cerco
<derrick> ma non ha importanza .. il problema è rimasto
<derrick> e non ero stato io a scrivere nel forum
<krabador> derrick, o rispondi alle domandd
<krabador> *domende
<krabador> *domande
<krabador> oppure , puoi giocare a fare gli indovinelli fuori di questo canale.
<derrick> ok
<derrick> no no scusate
<derrick> sono a vostra disposizione
<derrick> chiedetemi tutto, e solo che sono un utente molto inesperto
<krabador> derrick, hai avuto una richiesta, evadila.
<derrick> allora per ricapitolare il problema che ho avuto è stato questo : software ubuntu center non si apriva più
<derrick> io ho installato ubuntu 16 lts
<krabador> derrick, per favore
<krabador> ok l'inesperienza
<krabador> ma <krabador> linka la pagina dove hai letto  " come si consigliava in un forum "
<derrick> krabaldor (scusa, non avevo capito)
<derrick> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=454586
<derrick> eccola , trovata
<krabador> se continui a girare intorno, non è piu' una questione di inesperienza
<krabador> ok
<krabador> derrick, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> invio
<derrick> krabador, non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi. quando dico inesperienza non mi riferisco a linux. mi riferisco a tutto
<krabador> derrick, se l'inesperienza "a tutto" è tale da non riuscire a garantirti una comunicazione, allora possiamo fare ben poco
<derrick> no, ma non capivo che fosse importante
<derrick> comunque , grazie del comando, l ho inserito
<derrick> vuoi leggere quello che ha scritto ?
<derrick> lo incollo qui ?
<krabador> nbo
<krabador> *no
<derrick> ok
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui l'indirizzo web che verrà prodotto
<derrick> mi dice questo il terminale cat: /etc/apt/sources.list.d: È una directory
<derrick> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<derrick> con l ultimo comando che mi hai dato
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> errore mio
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18312141/
<derrick> sono tutti e 3 da mandare corretto ?
<krabador> si
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18312190/
<derrick> l ultimo non da nulla
<derrick> o forse sta caricando
<krabador> derrick, alcuni ci metton qualche secondo
<derrick> ok
<derrick> però ancora niente
<krabador> derrick, dipende dalla velocità di connessione
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18312279/
<derrick> eccolo qui
<derrick> l ultimo
<krabador> derrick, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<derrick> sto aspettando
<derrick> ti devo mandare un link
<derrick> anche con questo ?
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18312604/
<krabador> bene derrick , al momento il sistema è aggiornato, e nonostante tu abbia messo ppa, i repositories non hanno problemi
<krabador> se ubuntu software center, di 16.04 , da problemi, purtroppo è una questione abbastanza ricorrente al momento
<derrick> perfetto grazie
<derrick> ma hai fatto tutto tu ?
<derrick> tramite quei link ?
<krabador> derrick, da terminale, digita ubuntu-software , premi tab
<krabador> premi invio
<derrick> con tab niente
<krabador> fa qualche operazione
<derrick> con invio (ubuntu-software:8451): Gs-WARNING **: failed to open plugin /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: impossibile aprire il file oggetto condiviso: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> derrick, lascia perdere
<derrick> solo quello
<krabador> l'immediato output
<krabador> derrick, sta buono!!! :D
<derrick> che ho combinato ?
<krabador> derrick, fa operazioni con software center, e se sopraggiungono blocchi, controlla qui nel terminale cosa appare
<krabador> e fa un pastebin di tutto quello che appare
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> tramite questo sito, e lo incolli qui
<derrick> ok
<derrick> ma io il soft cent non credo di averlo adesso
<derrick> no no c'è ..
<krabador> derrick, allora
<derrick> vediamo se si apre
<krabador> fermo
<krabador> se l'hai chiuso
<krabador> o non s'è proprio aperto
<krabador> con il comando da terminale
<krabador> digita di nuovo nel terminale ubuntu-software
<krabador> invio
<krabador> di' se rimane aperto
<derrick> non si è aperto
<derrick> infatti sono andato ad aprirlo dalla dash
<derrick> e non si è aperto nemmeno li
<krabador> per farti un'idea del tuo problema https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573453
<krabador> puoi leggere il bug report che lo riguarda
<krabador> derrick, file /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so | pastebinit
<derrick> l ultima cosa devo metterla nel terminale giusto ?
<cristian_c> derrick: sì
<krabador> cristian_c, shhhh che sta imparando
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18313320/
<derrick> sto capendo che pastebin è una specie di cosa che vi da a voi un link con il mio coidce
<derrick> giusto ?
<derrick> magari voi lo davate per scontanto ma prima pensavo che tramite quel link krabador entrasse a modificare le mie impostazioni .. tipo team viewer
<krabador> derrick,    un comando con   | pastebinit     alla fine, produce un link con il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> in modo da vedere direttamente che cosa fa il comando che viene chiesto di mandare, al fine diagnostico del problema
<derrick> perfetto
<derrick> grazie
<derrick> non c'è altro da fare?
<krabador> derrick, riavvia la macchina , e torna qui
<derrick> ok
<derrick> eccomi, sto riprovando ad aprire il programma
<krabador> derrick, apri il teriminale
<derrick> ok
<krabador> ubuntu-software
<krabador> invio
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> copia tutto l'output
<krabador> e fa un pastebin a mano
<krabador> come indicato
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18314447/
<krabador> derrick, ok, aspetta che arrivi il fix
<derrick> cos'è il fix ?
<derrick> la riga nuova del temrinale ?
<krabador> fix = correzione del bug
<derrick> si e come arriva ?
<derrick> arriva solo ?
<derrick> o lo devono fare altre persone e poi lo scaricherò con l aggiornamento ?
<krabador>  derrick , con gli aggiornamenti, che dovrai fare ogni qual volta il sistema te lo chiede .
<derrick> perfetto
<derrick> allora intanto grazie
<derrick> sei stato gentilissimo
<derrick> ma senti purge ? è un comando che può servire in queste circostanze?
<krabador> no.
<derrick> ok
<krabador> guarda, prova sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-software
<derrick> e disistallare e reistallare nemmeno giusto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-software
<derrick> io lo provo
<derrick> aspetta . . .
<derrick> hai presente quel pastebin
<derrick> che ti ho mandato l ultimo . . .
<derrick> ho provato a chiudere il temrinale
<derrick> e mi dice che il processo è in uso
<derrick> forse succederà qualcos' altro
<krabador> derrick, hai fatto il pastebin, con il risultato del comando da terminale
<krabador> ma SEI VERAMENTE SICURO che software center non sia mai apparso da nessuna parte ?
<derrick> si
<derrick> certo
<derrick> ho rimpicciolito
<derrick> per vedere se era dietro
<derrick> e ho controllato scorrendo la barra sinistra con i prograami
<krabador> alt tab ?
<krabador> aveva un'icona riguardante ?
<derrick> si ma non c'è
<derrick> non si è aperto mai
<krabador> derrick, allora ctrl c, nel terminale
<krabador> se non è tornato alla riga di comando
<krabador> derrick, sei tornato alla riga di comando ?
<derrick> no
<derrick> quella con il dollaro ancora non spunta
<krabador> digita ctrl c
<derrick> nuova riga
<krabador> ci sei quindi
<krabador> allora
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-software
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-software
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18317597/
<derrick> ecco la risposta del purge
<derrick> ora ho fatto remove install insieme
<derrick> cioè install reinstall
<derrick> eccolo Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<derrick> senza pastebin . .  non era necessario
<derrick> provo ad aprire ?
<krabador> si
<derrick> da dash
<derrick> o da riga ?
<krabador> da riga
<derrick> comadno ?
<krabador> ubuntu-software
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18317729/
<derrick> questo era l ultimo ...
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18317771/
<derrick> niente mi sa che non va
<krabador> derrick, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y remove --purge ubuntu-software
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall ubuntu-software | pastebinit
<derrick> il primo comando comprensivo di asterisco ?
<cristian_c> derrick: ti sarebbe stato indicato altrimenti
<derrick> ok
<derrick> e sentite . .  mi ricordate il comando per far ripartire la prima linea del terminale
<derrick> che ho dimenticato di segnarlo
<derrick> no comando
<krabador> ctrl c
<derrick> shortcutc
<derrick> grazie
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18318311/
<krabador> derrick,  ubuntu-software    , da terminale
<derrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18318688/
<krabador> bene, quanto di cui prima .
<derrick> si
<derrick> credo che non sia cambiato nulla
<derrick> peròòòòòòòòòò
<derrick> funzionaaaaaa
<derrick> da dash adessooo
<derrick> non ho idea di come sia possibile
<derrick> dopo quel messaggio di errore da temrinale
<derrick> ma ti ringrazio
<derrick> grazie veramente tanto
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-03
<Sebastiano> Buongiorno
<Sebastiano> ho dificolta ad istallare la brother DCP-585CW per favore mi date una mano? ho istallato Xubuntu 16.04
<Sebastiano> ho seguto le istruzioni della wihi ma mi da stampante in attiva
<Sebastiano> Salve
<Sebastiano> vi posso disturbare?
<akis24> !chiedi | Sebastiano
<ubot-it> Sebastiano: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ExPBoy> evvabhè
<giorgio> ciao a tutti
<Carlina> Ho acquistato da poco un computer senza sistema operativo installato e vi ho installato
<giorgio> esiste una distribuzione linux della dimensione di un cd?..aono interessato solo alla live
<akis24> giorgio: se ti riferisci a ubuntu come ovvio visto che sei sul canale di ubuntu no..
<ExPBoy> minimo un dvd
<giorgio> si mi riferivo a ubuntu
<ExPBoy> oppure semplicemente una chiavetta
<gigirock> giorgio, le alternate sono un cd....
<giorgio> grazie...speravo ci fosse una versione leggera
<giorgio> non capisco gigirock
<giorgio> cioè'
<giorgio> cioè?
<gigirock> Carlina, che vi hai installato ?
<gigirock> giorgio, la versione alternate installa un sistema operativo senza de , che poi potrai aggiungere in  seguito
<gigirock> giorgio, difficolta' 75/100 :)
<giorgio> cavolo..non capisco cosa significhi "senza de"
<akis24> senza desktop grafico ..
<giorgio> ok..lo immaginavo
<akis24> bene
<ExPBoy> uhm
<giorgio> grazie..
<akis24> di nulla
<derrick> salve a tutti, ho utilizzato il comando uniconvertor pe convertire immagini vettoriali. ho fatto il download da terminale e ho anche utilizzato il gestore pacchetti deb ma non appena faccio partire il comando mi spunta questo errore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18370335/ forse mi mancano delle librerie, ma non capisco quali e come scaricarle. qualcuno
<derrick> conosce il problema ?
<vitoangiulli> buongiorno, è possibile chiedere informazioni per l'uinstallazione del Vs sistema operativo?
<vitoangiulli> è la mia prima volta con Linux
<vitoangiulli> ed ho difficoltà nell'installare la iso
<vitoangiulli> grazie
<krabador> vitoangiulli: chiedi
<krabador> vitoangiulli: scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<vitoangiulli> ok
<vitoangiulli> ho un netbook asus 1025c e vorrei passare da Seven a Linux
<vitoangiulli> innanzitutto vorrei sapere quale versione sarebbe piu appropriata per la mia macchina
<vitoangiulli> ho scaricato la 16 a 32 bit
<krabador> lubuntu , ed il mio personale consiglio , è di installarlo a fianco a windows e non al suo posto
<krabador> quantomeno non fin quando non si è assolutamente sicuri che lubuntu faccia il 100% delle proprio e esigenze
<krabador> vitoangiulli: indicami per favore il modello esatto di CPU
<vitoangiulli> certo
<vitoangiulli> Intel Atom n2800
<vitoangiulli> 1.86 ghz
<krabador> puoi installare indifferentemente 32 o 64 bit
<vitoangiulli> ho scaricato la iso 16.04 a 32 bit
<krabador> e ti consiglio quest'ultima , nel momento in cui il software sta passando a 64 bit
<vitoangiulli> ok
<krabador> la 64 bit .
<vitoangiulli> il problema è che ho creato la chiavetta usb con il programma UNETBOOTIN
<krabador> sbagliato
<vitoangiulli> infatti non andava :D
<vitoangiulli> mi dica lei come procedere
<krabador> vitoangiulli: se sei qui a chiedere informazioni , chiedile a tutto tondo :D
<vitoangiulli> volevo procedere per gradi
<krabador> !usbwin | vitoangiulli
<ubot-it> vitoangiulli: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> con questo
<vitoangiulli> quindi vado con rufus
<krabador> formatta la pendrive , e scarica la 64 bit
<vitoangiulli> e poi utilizzo rufus per creare la pendrivw
<krabador> di lubuntu
<vitoangiulli> dopo che la pendrive è pronta, seleziono l'avvio con modalità USB come prima opzione
<krabador> si, puoi seguire tranquillamente la guida di installazione
<vitoangiulli> perferro grazie
<vitoangiulli> perfetto
<krabador> !installazione | vitoangiulli
<ubot-it> vitoangiulli: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> l'installer , al momento di chiedere dove installare , avrà un'opzione "installa a fianco di windows"
<krabador> se non ce l'ha , chiedi tranquillamente qui
<vitoangiulli> ok grazie
<vitoangiulli> procedo al download
<vitoangiulli> buon pomeriggio krabador
<vitoangiulli> ho utilizzato rufus con la versione 16.04 64 bit e nell'avvio da usb mi diceva che non era supportata dal mio sistema
<vitoangiulli> ho ripetuto con la versione 16.04 da 32 bit e dopo aver caricato la schermata di ubuntu all'avvio
<vitoangiulli> mi dice:
<krabador> N2800 è 64 bit
<cristian_c> vitoangiulli: rufus ti chiedeva qualcosa a proposito di isolinux?
<vitoangiulli> si però quando ho avviato con la 64 bit mi diceva che stavo usando una versione 64 bit su un dispositivo i686 o qualcosa del genere e non mi permetteva di proseguir
<krabador> e allora non hai quella CPU
<vitoangiulli> ho preso il dato dalla configurazione di sistema in windows /
<vitoangiulli> Intel Atom N2800 1.86GHz
<vitoangiulli> ad ogni modo se provo con la 32 bit mi esce questo messaggio
<vitoangiulli> (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<cristian_c> vitoangiulli: bene allora non è celron
<cristian_c> celeron
<cristian_c> atom n2800 è una cpu del 2011
<cristian_c> però a 64 bit
<vitoangiulli> quindi quale dovrei scaricare dei Vs sistemi?
<krabador> !md5 | vitoangiulli
<ubot-it> vitoangiulli: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> controlla questo , della ISO scaricata
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> facendo riferimento a questi per lubuntu
<vitoangiulli> quindi utilizzo Cygwin per verificare?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> md5sum
<cristian_c> winmd5sum
<vitoangiulli> ok
<vitoangiulli> ho verificato per la iso 64 bit
<vitoangiulli> ed il codice indicato dal programma è lo stesso di questo link
<vitoangiulli> c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186 *ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<vitoangiulli> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> la pendrive l'hai fatta di lubuntu o Ubuntu?
<vitoangiulli> non saprei, io ho scaricato rufs e la versione 64 bit 16.04 e creato la pendrive
<krabador> vitoangiulli: sveglia , l'md5 riportato è per Ubuntu
<krabador> non lubuntu
<vitoangiulli> è la prima volta che mi approccio ai Vs sistemi
<vitoangiulli> quindi non saprei la differenza
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> scarica questa
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<krabador> rifalla con rufus
<vitoangiulli> eseguo
<krabador> vitoangiulli: "prima volta" quello che ti pare, ma è da oggi che si sta parlando di lubuntu
<vitoangiulli> se nel frattempo mi indica la differenza e l'errore che ho commesso...
<krabador> per eeepc è meglio interfacciarsi con lubuntu .
<krabador> se da problemi , chiedi
<vitoangiulli> benissimo però se io vado nella sezione download per la prima volta
<vitoangiulli> non trovo Iubuntu ma solo Ubuntu
<krabador> lubuntu ha sito ufficiale
<vitoangiulli> ecco perche se lei è cosi cortese da indicarmi dove avrei dovuto cercare, oltre che a darmi il link
<vitoangiulli> ok
<krabador> ed è nelle derivate
<krabador> del sito ufficiale internazionale
<krabador> e italiano
<krabador> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<vitoangiulli> ok, io per adesso sto scaricando il link che mi ha inviato, poi rifaccio tutta la procedura con rufus
<krabador> perfetto
<vitoangiulli> grazie
<vitoangiulli> buon pomeriggio
<vitoangiulli> ho scaricato la versione di lubuntu che mi ha indicato
<vitoangiulli> utilizzato rufus per creare il disco
<vitoangiulli> avvio da usb
<vitoangiulli> scelgo la lingua
<vitoangiulli> ed il messaggio è il seguente
<vitoangiulli> this kernel requires a x64 cpu but only detected a i686cpu
<vitoangiulli> che faccio?
<krabador> se la cpu è N2800 è 64bit , e la versione è compatibile. Controlla in bios, se ci sono delle opzioni di virtualizzazione , come  Intel VT-x
<krabador> e abilitale
<krabador> al che riprova
<vitoangiulli> la cpu è assolutamente quella, ora vedo nel bios
<vitoangiulli> non ci sono opzioni simili
<krabador> ok, è il bios a 32bit
<krabador> nel senso asus ha disabilitato in bios la corretta identità della cpu
<vitoangiulli> quindi scarico la lubuntu 16.04 i386
<krabador> vitoangiulli, o si interviene a livello di bios, con una patch apposita o controllando che con l'ultima versione disponibile sul sito asus per quel device sia stata abilitata
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> scarica questa
<krabador> oltre che provare con rufus, prova con http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<vitoangiulli> ok
<Bernstein> Ciao a tutti, avrei un problemino ma non so esattamente cosa, mi spiego: ho un dual boot con w7 e ubuntu gnome 16.04, oggi per la prima volta da un mesetto sono rientrato nella partizione w7 per pulire un po, quando ho riacceso il pc per entrare su ubuntu mi fa il caricamento e poi schermo nero senza arrivare al login. Non ho fatto aggiornamenti di nessun genere di recente quindi non so cosa possa essere, qualcuno sa da dove posso partire per sistem
<krabador> Bernstein, carica un kernel precedente da grub.
<Bernstein> Provato ora con 4.4.0-24-generic, unico altro kernel, stesso risultato
<krabador> Bernstein, premi " e " in corrispondenza della prima opzione di grub, cancella quiet splash, premi f10
<krabador> fa caso a cosa riporta al momento del blovvo
<krabador> *cco
<Bernstein> Mmm, non é successo nulla in pratica: schermo nero ma illuminato, poi schermo spento
<krabador> <krabador> fa caso a cosa riporta al momento del blocco
<krabador> i messaggi prima dello schermo nero
<Bernstein> Eh appunto
<Bernstein> Dopo aver premuto f10 fa quello e nient'altro
<Bernstein> Nessun messaggio
<krabador> Bernstein, cancellando quiet splash hai il verbose
<krabador> è impossibile "nessun messaggio"
<krabador> Bernstein, "sono rientrato nella partizione w7 per pulire un po" ---> cosa hai fatto di preciso ?
<Bernstein> Ho cancellato due programmi e reinstallato uno
<Bernstein> Nello specifico league of legends e chrome, e reinstallato chrome. Ma non penso aiuti
<krabador> non aiutava neanche il contrario :D
<krabador> Bernstein, hai un supporto di installazione di ubuntu ?
<Bernstein> Per mandarlo in live? Si
<krabador> Bernstein, allora  premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima opzione in alto di grub ,  cancella quiet splash , scrivi nomodeset, assicurandoti che prima di esso e dopo ci sia uno spazio, tra cio' che lo precede e cio' che viene dopo
<krabador> premi f10
<Bernstein> Dopo aver premuto f10: schermo del colore do grub > loop tra schermo nero acceso e schermo spento
<krabador> Bernstein, ma cancelli quiet splash ?
<Bernstein> Si...
<krabador> Bernstein, carica la live ed entra qui da li
<Bernstein> Un secondo, ho riprovato con nomodeset e ora mi lampeggia la scritta "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS nomecomputer tty1" e mi chiede il login. Però non posso scriverci perché l'output me lo prende solo mentre si vede la scritta
<krabador> Bernstein, entra qui dalla live
<krabador> servono dettagli
<Bernstein> Ok ora provo
<Bernstein> Ok devo riscaricarlo perché non ce l'ho più sulla chiavetta. Deve essere per forza gnome o la versione live va bene ubuntu normale?
<krabador> puo' essere qualsiasi cosa
<Bernstein> Ok ce l'ho fatta
<Bernstein> Sono in live
<krabador> Bernstein, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Bernstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18411555/
<krabador> Bernstein, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Bernstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18411857/
<krabador> Bernstein, per questa product: GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M]  , hai installato i driver nvidia ?
<Bernstein> Si tempo fa
<Bernstein> Forse però non l'avevo mai spento
<krabador> te lo stavo per chiedere, infatti, quante volte avessi caricato  4.4.0-28
<krabador> come hai installato i driver nvidia
<krabador> e dimmi che opzione hai usato dell'installer, per installare ubuntu
<Bernstein> Dalle impostazioni ho semplicemente messo di usare i driver proprietari
<krabador> Bernstein, <krabador> te lo stavo per chiedere, infatti, quante volte avessi caricato  4.4.0-28
<krabador> <krabador> e dimmi che opzione hai usato dell'installer, per installare ubuntu
<krabador> non mangiarti informazioni, per favore :D
<Bernstein> In che senso che opzioni ho usato?
<krabador> Bernstein, nell'unico senso
<krabador> l'installer propone opzioni di installazione
<krabador> quale hai scelto ?
<krabador> ti è piu' facile dire come hai installato ubuntu passo passo?
<krabador> e stai continuando a mangiarti informazioni
<Bernstein> Sinceramente non ricordo...
<krabador> lo fai apposta , o è solo un caso ?
<Bernstein> È un caso, sapessi tutto quello che serve da dire lo direi subito
<krabador> <krabador> Bernstein, <krabador> te lo stavo per chiedere, infatti, quante volte avessi caricato  4.4.0-28
<krabador> e 3
<krabador> ;)
<Bernstein> :s
<Bernstein> Bella domanda, non lo so
<krabador> e "non lo so " che aspettavi a dirlo ? :D
<Bernstein> Pardon
<Bernstein> Ma ora il piano d'azione qual'è?
<krabador> darti una calmata
<krabador> visto che per rispondere ci metti anche blocchi di 10 min.
<Bernstein> Be era per rimettere sulla chiavetta la live di ubuntu, comunque sono calmissimo, era solo per chiedere
<krabador> Bernstein, dalla prima opzione di grub in alto premi "e" , selezioni recovery/ripristino
<krabador> una volta che avrai il menu attacchi un cavo lan, selezioni networking
<krabador> poi selezioni root
<krabador> poi digiti       mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> perfettamente
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Bernstein> Premendo "e" non apro il file di testo?
<krabador> si , errore
<krabador> opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<krabador> seconda opzione di grub dall'alto
<Bernstein> Ok, recovery mode
<krabador> poi recovery mode
<krabador> poi quanto detto
<Bernstein> Dopodiché riavvio, giusto?
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> dopo     sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> hai detto di avere ubuntu gnome ?
<Bernstein> Si quello l'ho fatto
<Bernstein> Si
<krabador> Bernstein, hai notato errori?
<Bernstein> No, mi pare di no
<krabador> allora, se hai ubuntu  gnome, puoi riavviare.
<krabador> nel caso di unity , serviva un'altro comando
<Bernstein> Funzionato alla perfezione
<krabador> molto bene
<Bernstein> Grazie mille per l'aiuto
<krabador> di niente , enjoy,
<Bernstein> E per la pazienza, e scusa se non sono riuscito a collaborare al massimo
<krabador> nessun problema. Qualche dettaglio in piu' sulle argomentazioni di prima , servivano a diagnosicare prima
<krabador> quel che conta , è il risultato :D
<Bernstein> ;)
<thema> Buonasera...qualcuno mi insegna come cambiare tema?
<krabador> thema, puoi cambiare quello di default, con alternative a disposizione uffiialmente , tramite impostaizioni --- aspettp
<krabador> thema, per temi non ufficiali, #ubuntu-it-caht
<krabador> !chat | thema
<ubot-it> thema: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<thema> krabador:  per le ufficiali intendi le tre?
<thema> cioè ambiance, radiace?
<krabador> si
<thema> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-26
<mateo> buongiorno, ho problemi con l'install di mate sull'asus L3000D ... hd non visto dall'istall ma si da gparted..qualche consiglio?
<mateo> installo un'altra distro?
<Mr_Pan> mateo, se viene visto da gparted deve vederl oanche install ...
<Mr_Pan> mateo, disattativa secure boot e prova ad instalalre di nuovo
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! esiste un'alternativa, per ubuntu, a kies o smart switch di samsung che sono solamente per windows e mac? grazie
<mateo> Mr_Pan, è un vecchio pc ...niente secure boot
<mateo> in installation type non ci sono devices
<Mr_Pan> mateo, stai installando da usb o dvd ?
<mateo> e neanche proposte di partizionamento
<mateo> dvd fatto a 4x
<Mr_Pan> mateo, quel laptop e'un modello parecchio vecchio ,,, addirittura con XP aveva problemi a riconosscere il controller dell'HD ...
<Mr_Pan> mateo, mi viene da pensare che utilizzi un controller talmente vecchio da non essere riconosciuto .. .ecco perché non vedi nessun device ...
<Mr_Pan> mateo, se il dvd si avvia fallo partire in modlaitá live senza installare e vedi se funziona il tutto
<mateo> prima era installato xp, poi tolto tutto e mi avevano installato la distro knoppix ....ora non riesco ad installare nè xp nè ubuntu
<mateo> live funziona
<mateo> knoppix è compromessa e non entro
<mateo> riprovo...
<Mr_Pan> mateo prova a settare il bios  con valori di default
<fberta> problemi di installazione con un  acer aspire e1-571
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fberta> non riesco a caricare il dvd, al boot parte, vusualizzo la schermata di ubuntu e poi nulla rimane li impiantato
<Carlin0> fberta, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? che scheda video ? quanta ram ?
<fberta> Acer Aspire 4G ram intel i3 2.5ghz
<Carlin0> fberta, prova a controllare il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<fberta> ok
<mateo> Mr_Pan, ok faccio
<fberta> avevo provato la
<Mr_Pan> fberta, md5 a posto   ?
<fberta> 17.04
<fberta> scariocado l'iso dal link nel sito
<Mr_Pan> fberta, [10:24:23] <Carlin0> fberta, prova a controllare il md5sum della iso    >>> hai controllato?!?
<fberta> sono lento perdonatemi
<Carlin0> fberta, meglio la 16.04
<fberta> ok allora proverò quella, vi ringrazio e a presto con buone nuove spero
<mateo> Mr_Pan, niente
<Mr_Pan> mateo ultimo tentativo prova a disabilitare il controller IDE dl bios ... oltre non so come aiutarti ..
<mateo> Mr_Pan nel bios dove trovo il controller ide?
<Carlin0> mateo, ma hai provato a rasare via le partizioni esistenti o a cancellare e rifare la tabella partizioni ?
<mateo> Carlin0, no...da gparted?
<Carlin0> si d agparted
<Carlin0> mateo, gparted → dal menù dispositivo → crea tabella partizioni
<carloooo> Ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> carloooo, ciao
<carloooo> Dopo la formattazione devo far vedere al mio pc un raid che avevo creato con mdadm con file system ntfs, mi ricordo che avevo fatto qualcosa per permettere ad ubuntu di poter utilizzare quel file system ma non ricordo cosa, qualcuno saprebbe darmi una dritta?
<Mr_Pan> carloooo, hai formattato i dischi che avevi in raid ?
<Mr_Pan> carloooo, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SoftwareRaid
<carloooo> No, ho formattato HD principale, i dischi sono di archivio
<Mr_Pan> carloooo, e alora quando installi ubuntu sul disco di sistema il raid te lo vede in automatico
<carloooo> anche se è con file system ntfs?
<Mr_Pan> carloooo, ntfs viene gestito senza problemi
<carloooo> Mr_Pan: Grazie, chissà perché ero convinto di aver dovuto fare qualcosa le altre volte
<mateo> Carlon0, ora ho tutto spazio non allocato, cosa faccio? creo una partizione primaria ext4 e una estesa?
<mateo> Carlin0
<Carlin0> mateo, no prova a lanciare l'installazione così
<mateo> Carlin0,ok...uscendo da gparted così salva le modifiche?
<Carlin0> ovvio salva le modifiche
<Carlin0> devi cliccare sulla spunta verde
<mateo> la spunta è disabilitata
<Carlin0> mateo, dal menù modifica → applica operazioni
<mateo> Carlin0, disabilitata..forse bisogna creare almeno una partizione
<Carlin0> mateo, oppure chiudi e riapri gparted per controllare che abbia preso le modifiche
<Carlin0> no lascia tutto vuoto
<Carlin0> le partizioni se vede il disco le fa lui da solo
<mateo> fatto...unallocated ok...lancio l'install
<Carlin0> dovrebbe proporti cosa tipo : usa tutto il disco
<mateo> Carlin0, come prima ...blank
<Carlin0> eh quel pc ha problemi di hardware ...
<Carlin0> qualcosa non va
<Carlin0> hai provato con altre distro ?
<Carlin0> tipo lubuntu o xubuntu
<Carlin0> solo per verificare che non sia l'installer buggato
<mateo> Carlin0, ho lanciato la suite di mate per il controllo di difetti nell'hd
<Carlin0> mateo, io proverei altre distro
<Carlin0> mateo, se scrivi nel terminale cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mateo> Carlin0, lo faccio non appena finisce ...poi ho notato che all'inizio del boot da cd compare il messaggio di errore: INvalid PLBK lenght[5]
<mateo> comunque è un amd athlon xp-m
<mateo> Carlin0, con lubuntu idem
<mateo> Carlin0, gigirock, credo di aver trovato una via crendo una partizione swap e ext4... comunque per l'asus l3000d credete sia meglio ubuntu o mate?
<Carlin0> mateo, sto ancora aspettando [11:37:52] <Carlin0> mateo, se scrivi nel terminale cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<gigirock> mateo, mate
<mateo> Carlin0, ho provato da lubuntu term ma diceva command not found.....
<mateo> gigirock, il supporto alle periferiche e per eventuali problemi è lòo stesso di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> mateo, il comando è esatto magari sbagli tu a scriverlo , fai copia incolla
<mateo> eh si l'ho usato altre volte
<mateo> con lscpu
<Carlin0> lscpu | grep -i model
<FA1> Ho installato ubuntu con un settaggio bios che non gli piaceva (non regolava la risoluzione e dava altri problemi per chi si ricorda mi chiamavo aiuto) siccome non si risolveva ho rimesso da capo ma con l'opsione bios che non andava poi mi è venuto un dubbio e ho visto meglio nella bios avevo la scelta other os l'ho cambiata e ubuntu funziona bene
<FA1> ora però non si avvia grub credo che sia cambiato in uefi o qualcosa di simile ho provato a riparare grub ma niente da fare
<FA1> in breve non si avvia grub dopo aver cambiato nel bios l'opsione  (other os  che piace ad ubuntu)
<mateo> Carlin0, gigirock, sono riuscito ad installare xp perchè serve ...ma ancora blank con ubuntu nell'install...come è possibile?
<gigirock> mateo, rispondi a Carlin0
<FA1> HO APPENA INSTALLATO sudo apt-get install nvclock nvclock-gtk per gestire le ventole come consigliato in un sito ma non trovo il programma e non si apre nemmeno con il comando nvclock-gtk non lo trova
<FA1> COME AVVIO  nvclock sapete aiutarmi l'ho installato con sudo apt-get install nvclock nvclock-gtk
<Mr_Pan> 1info nvclock-gtk
<Mr_Pan> !info nvclock-gtk
<ubot-it> Package nvclock-gtk does not exist in xenial
<FA1> non ho capito ripeti in modo più semplice
<Mr_Pan> FA1, nvclock-gtk non si trova nei repository ergo non é un'applicazione ufficiale ergo qua non troverai supporto
<FA1> cosa dice ubot ... mi sono reso conto dopo che è la macchina
<Mr_Pan> FA1, quello che ti ho appena scritto
<FA1> bene .... posso disintallarla almeno visto che non la uso
<Mr_Pan> FA1, qua si da supporto solo per ció che si trova nel SW center ...
<FA1> avete qualcosa per gestire le ventole delle gpu nvidia
<FA1> sono spente e le temperature sono sopra i 53 gradi
<[Enrico]> FA1: 53 gradi è una temperatura molto ragionevole, non c'è ragione di forzarle
<FA1> ma con win le tengo sui 4a regolando le ventole con afterburner  , sicuro che non le brucio
<FA1> ma è normale che le ventole sono ferme
<FA1> scusate!
<FA1> dove trovo gestore pacchetti vorrei eliminare quel programma in'utile
<FA1> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvVPAWXQYSl    DITEMI SE È TOLTO....!? ALMENO QUESTO
<Mr_Pan> FA1, li  dice pacchetto non trvato ...o non si chiama cosi o non lo hai installato prima ..
<FA1> vuoi che rieseguo l'intstallazione mi segui ti posto i risultati del terminale
<Guest82395> elinare un programma da terminal sudo apt-get remove nome programma
<FA1> guest leggi sopra thepaste
<FA1> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvVPAWXQYSl  per guest
<Guest82395> non è installato--- o nome sbagliato nei repositoty..
<Mr_Pan> FA1, non e' instalalto quindi ok se e' questo che vuoi sapere
<Mr_Pan> ilda, hai risolto :D
<FA1> ho eseguito il comando sudo apt-get install nvclock nvclock-gtk    diceva ok
<Mr_Pan> FA1, ok lo hai rimosso ...
<FA1> prima dicevi di no comunque va bene così...... ma un programma che possa gestirle per farmi stare + sicuro gpu nvidia    ventole
<ilda> ciao a tutti, non vedo più i file sulla scrivania e non si aprono nemmeno le cartelle immagini, musica, documenti ecc..
<[Enrico]> FA1: non serve nessun programma, il driver si gestisce da solo
<Mr_Pan> FA1, non ne conosco mi dispiace ... comunque 53 gradi sei perfetto non capisco perché devi forzare le ventole ...
<[Enrico]> FA1: forzarlo a fare altro, in generale, è una pessima idea
<ilda> Mr_Pan per il wifi tutto ok :) solo che ora al riavvio mi sono spariti i file che avevo sulla scrivania e la cartella "scrivania" e non si aprono nemmeno le cartelle immagini, musica, documenti ecc..
<Mr_Pan> ilda, uhmm
<FA1> ENRICO non voglio assolutamente insistere ma appena le avevo acquistate e provate con un gioco in win senza (afterburner) si sono bruciate e sono state sostituite in garanzia .... le ventole di questo prodotto non partono sono spente !!! se non le faccio giarare io stanno ferme anche con gradi altissimi e vorrei evitarlo   tutto qui    fortuna che
<FA1> con ubuntu non ci gioco ma si scaldano ugualmente
<[Enrico]> FA1: non comprare più da quel produttore, evidentemente ti hanno venduto una sola. Le ventole devono sempre partire in automatico
<Mr_Pan> FA1, ma che ventole sono ... non nvidia come dicevi ...
<FA1> si nvidia
<Mr_Pan> FA1, le ventole sono marchiate nvidia?!
<FA1> zotac
<Mr_Pan> FA1, su che scheda ?
<ilda> Mr_Pan anche la cartella home è vuota..quando hai tempo mi daresti una mano?
<FA1> GeForce GTX 980 Ti extreme 6Gb
<Mr_Pan> ilda, come la home e'vuota ?!?!!
<Mr_Pan> ilda, tti sei loggata con un altro utente  ?
<Mr_Pan> FA1, dai una letta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<FA1> non scrivetemi.... leggo la guida mi faccio vivo appena pronto
<ilda> Mr_Pan al riavvio non mi ha chiesto la password ma si è aperta la schermata con questo errore: si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<Mr_Pan> ilda, prova a fare esci dal bottone senza riavviare
<Mr_Pan> ilda, e poi rientra con il tuo solito utente
<ilda> Mr_Pan devo arrestare?
<Mr_Pan> ilda, no fai ESCI
<FA1> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgN2nWKPOUv     Spero di non aver fatto cavolate ho fatto sempre YES ma adesso non so cosa fare
<ilda> Mr_Pan c'è termina sessione, arresta o sospendi
<FA1> che stupido sono è scritto nella guida devo fare yes....
<Mr_Pan> ilda, Termina
<ilda> Mr_Pan
<ilda>  ok provo
<ilda> Mr_Pan ho fatto, e non va. esce subito il messaggio " si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<Mr_Pan> ilda, devi tentare un ripristino ..
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<danilooo> salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi un'informazione. Ho acquistato un pc senza sistema operativo e vorrei installare ubuntu. sto scaricando l'ultimo. Ma poi devo masterizzare ubuintu su un cd oppure posso metterlo su una chiavetta usb ?
<danilooo> c'è qualcuno ?
<ilda> Mr_Pan uso la chiavetta dalla quale ho installato ubuntu?
<FA1> HO SEGUITO LA GUIDA ORA HO SPENTO E RIACCESO MA LA RISOLUZIONE SI È CAMBIATA E NON POSSO OLTREPASSARE I 1300 e sto vedendo tramite il programma delle temperature assure gli hd stanno a 100° e non posso fare nessuna regolazione chi mi assiste??
<FA1> se tolgo il programma si rimette come prima
<FA1> Adesso sto come l'altra volta non posso gestire la risoluzione dello schermo e il programma psensor non funziona da temperature assurde e non posso gestire le ventole
<FA1> stavo meglio prima che faccio cambio drive video noveau e poi rimetto nvidia
<FA1> SE NON AVETE SOLUZIONI DEVO RIFORMATTARE UN'ALTRA VOLTA....
<fabio_cc> !caps | FA1
<ubot-it> FA1: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<FA1> si... vabbene ma come risolvo ho già formattato ieri
<FA1> ok rifomatto
<ilda> Ciao Mr_Pan, eccomi, scusa ma ho reinstallato il tutto anche se non so come sia sparito tutta la scrivania ed i file. Grazie comunque per l'aiuto, ti chiedo solo se puoi ridarmi quei codici da inserire per attivare la scheda wifi.. ovviamente questa volta mi salvo i codici e non ti disturbo più :)
<fabio_cc> ilda, su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com trovi i log del canale, così puoi cercare quello che ti interessa
<fabio_cc> ilda, non so se hai letto quello che ti ho scritto, te lo riporto: [17:07:32] <fabio_cc> ilda, su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com trovi i log del canale, così puoi cercare quello che ti interessa
<ilda> fabio_cc sono andata e sfogliato ma non c'è quello che cerco, forse perchè ero nella chat e non nel canale di supporto? sembra che manchino delle conversazioni
<fabio_cc> ilda, il canale loggato è #ubuntu-it, #ubuntu-it-chat non lo è
<Mr_Pan> ilda: non esiste il log del canale chat
<ilda> ciao Mr_Pan, scusa stavo cercando i codici che mi avevi dato per attivare la scheda wifi senza disturbare ulteriormente, ho riavviato ubuntu
<ilda> fabio_cc
<ilda>  ecco perche non ci sono allora
<fabio_cc> ilda, infatti il canale di chat non dovrebbe essere utilizzato per richiedere supporto ubuntu :)
<ilda> purtroppo non lo sapevo, infatti sono passata di qua
<Mr_Pan> ilda: ora sono in metro e scrivo dal cell non ho modo di aiutarti.. sorry
<Mr_Pan> ilda: se prima funzionava dovrebbe farlo anche ora...
<ilda> Mr_Pan ho formattato e reinstallato tutto per il problema che mi era sparito la scrivania ed i file e ora non mi funziona come all'inizio. Grazie lo stesso, magari quando puoi se ancora non sono riuscita a risolvere, spero che qualcuno mi sappia aiutare :)
<Mr_Pan> Più tardi/stasera sarò online
<ilda> Mr_Pan grazie, sei gentilissimo :)
<Trappista> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di supporto. In pratica ho acquistato un nuovo pc portatile, un Asus, e volevo installare in dual boot windows e xubuntu. Ho installato prima windows partizionando l'HD di modo da poter installare successivamente xubuntu nell'altra partizione e così ho fatto. tuttavia adesso il pc non mi parte in dual boot ma direttamente
<Trappista> con xubuntu.
<Trappista> Grazie a chi può aiutarmi
<rocco> salve, vorrei istallare ubuntu su un mio pc tramite chiavetta usb e volevo sapere come fare
<MaryXperia> Salve
<rocco> salve
<gigirock> Trappista: hai provato da ubuntu a dare sudo update-grub ?
<gigirock> !installazione | Rocco
<ubot-it> Rocco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gigirock> Trappista: altrimenti chissà che hai combinato....
<gigirock> ! Boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Boot-repair'
<MaryXperia> ciao gigirock, sono Trappista da un altro pc. sto provando con update-grub. Ti aggiorno. Grazie
<Trappista> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24957209/
<Trappista> ecco il risultato di update-grub
<Guest22366> ciao a tutti,  dopo aver instalalto ubuntu su windows mi compare grub error 18...cosa posso fare?
<MaryXperia> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<ilda> buonasera, sapete come posso mettere il collegamento alla scrivania sulla barra laterale invece di abbassare sempre tutte le schede?
<fabio_cc> ilda, impostazioni di sistema -> aspetto -> comportamento -> aggiungere l'icona per mostrare la scrivania nel launcher
<ilda> fabio_cc grazie, sei stato di grandissimo aiuto, non sarei mai riuscita a trovarlo ;)
<fabio_cc> ilda, prego
<Trappista> con boot repair disk ho ricevuto questo risultato "La sessione corrente è in Legacy Mode. Per favore, riavvia il computer e usa questo software in sessione EFI. Questo funzione sarà attivata. Per esempio, usa una live USB di Boot-Repair-Disk-64bit (www.sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd), dopo esserti assicurato che il tuo BIOS sia configurato per av
<Trappista> viare dall' USB in modalità EFI."
<fabio_cc> Trappista, sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> !paste | Trappista
<ubot-it> Trappista: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Trappista> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24957292/
<fabio_cc> Trappista, non è che dal bios hai impostato modalità legacy? perché vedo che usi gpt e hai la partizione efi quindi devi utilizzare per forza modalità uefi
<fabio_cc> Trappista, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<Trappista> a questo punto penso proprio sia così...cosa mi consigli di fare fabio_cc ?
<fabio_cc> Trappista, bisogna che controlli le tue impostazioni del bios e vedere in che modalità sta. Poi leggi https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu e https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<fabio_cc> in modo che tu possa capirci qualcosa
<Trappista> ok. scoperta la modalità, il prossimo passo qual è?
<fabio_cc> Trappista, è legacy?
<Trappista> penso di si, ma non ho riavviato. Faccio e rientro in chat
<Trappista> grazie fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Trappista, bisogna avere certezze
<MaryXperia> ciao fabio_cc , sono Trappista con un altro pc. Ho bios legacy
<MaryXperia> fabio_cc cosa devo fare per far partire sto benedetto dual boot? :)
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, è un casino, poi vedo che c'è anche la partizione bios_grub che dovrebbe permettere di usare gpt anche con bios legacy e non uefi
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, ma è stato sempre così o lo hai cambiato tu?
<MaryXperia> sempre stato così. E' un pc nuovo acquistato con Freedos
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, non capisco perché hai sia la partizione efi che quella grub_bios
<MaryXperia> fabio_cc, mi conviene riformattare, partizionare e installare con la modalità corretta?
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, se hai appena installato e non hai nulla da perdere, forse fai prima a piallare tutto e reinstallare, però devi ripartizionare il disco scegliendo come tabella delle partizioni MBR e non GPT
<fabio_cc> altrimenti, metti il bios in modalità UEFI e poi installi sia windows che ubuntu in modalità UEFI
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, i wiki che ti ho indicato prima spiegano tutto
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, leggi anche https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/Partizioni
<MaryXperia> facio_cc non ho dati su questo pc, quindi nessun problema,ma per "piallare tutto" intendi anche winzoz quindi
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, se decidi di usare legacy, da live usando gparted ricrei la tabella delle partizioni MBR e partizioni il disco, poi installi windows e infine ubuntu
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, e decidi di usare uefi, lo cambi dal bios e poi reinstalli windows e ubuntu, saltando il passaggio di gparted perché il disco è già gpt
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, per capire bene queste cose però devi leggere quei wiki
<MaryXperia> fabio_cc scusami, come faccio ad impostare in uefi
<MaryXperia> ?
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, hai detto che hai controllato il bios prima
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, da li puoi impostare modalità uefi
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, davvero, leggi quei wiki che ti chiariranno molte cose, altrimenti farai altri errori
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, anzi guarda, anche se decidi di usare uefi, ripartiziona comunque il disco in GPT, perché non va bene la presenza sia della partizione EFI che di grub_bios
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, lo fai da gparted in live
<MaryXperia> facio_cc grazie! mi documento un po' e poi agisco
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, così fai un partizionamento pulito
<fabio_cc> MaryXperia, prego
<ilda> scusate come si fa a disattivare la sospensione dello schermo?
<fabio_cc> ilda, impostazioni di sistema -> luminosità e blocco
<ilda> fabio_cc grazie infinite :)
<fabio_cc> ilda, prego
<Mr_Pan> ilda, funyiona la wifi ?
<David77> ilda aveva detto che funzionava, si spera si rimasto tale
<Giovanni> Buongiorno. Ho fatto aggiornamento sistema operativo da 13.10 a 14.04, ma ora non riesco a fare più l'accesso. La dicitura che compare è: Avvio della sessione non riuscito. Succede sia cercando di entrare con il mio login, sia che come sessione ospite
<David77> Giovanni: come hai fatto l'upgrade alla 14.04?
<Giovanni> Dal gestore aggiornamenti
<Giovanni> Avviato il pc, mi compariva una finestra dove il sistema mi chiedeva se volessi fare upgrade dato che la versione che usavo non è più supportata
<David77> Giovanni: hai seguito https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoTrusty ?
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoTrusty#Avanzamento_via_rete_da_13.10_a_14.04_LTS_per_sistemi_desktop_Ubuntu_.28raccomandato.29
<Giovanni> In verità no. Ha fatto tutto il pc in automatico
<David77> Ubuntu o derivata?
<Giovanni> ubuntu
<David77> a prescindere, se hai dati che non vuoi perdere, consiglio di copiarti i dati da una live
<Giovanni> ok. ho appena scaricato la live. scrivo da macbook. Basta copiare il file su chiavetta usb vuota?
<ilda> ciao Mr_Pan dopo la reinstallazione non funziona, solo con il cavo.. però la scheda la riconosce ed è in uso
<David77> devi fare partire il pc che non parte con la live per copiarti di dati. questo per sicurezza. a meno che non hai dato qualche indicazione durante l'avanzamento di cancellare qualcosa i dati dovrebbero esserci ancora
<Giovanni> ok. dopodiché cosa devo fare?
<David77> personalmente non ho mai fatto avanzamenti da non LTS, come la 13.10, a LTS
<David77> so che qualcuno ha avuto questi problemi con versioni non LTS o che avesse dei PPA installati, ma non ti so dire esattamente al momento
<Giovanni> purtroppo non riesco a salvare i dati da live perché non so come installarla su chiavetta da macbook
<fa1> vorrei sapere se posso vedere la memoria di swap riservata
<fa1> è quella che vedo in monitor di sistema..... possibile che è tale e quale alla ram?
<David77> fa1: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SwapDomandeFrequenti#A_cosa_serve_la_swap.3F
<fa1> strano io non l'avevo impostata in questo modo è poco suoeriore alla memoria rammm vabbè... tutto ok grazie volevo sciogliere il dubbio
<ilda> David77 no, il wifi non mi funziona dopo aver installato di nuovo
<David77> ilda: 'però la scheda la riconosce ed è in uso' in che senso?
<David77> ilda: non ho seguito, hai Ubuntu 16.04?
<ilda> David77 si, ho ubuntu 16.04.. mi si connette solo con il cavo però ha installato la scheda wifi perche in "driver aggiuntivi" la riconosce ed è impostato "in uso"
<David77> ilda: ma 'vedi' la tua rete wifi ?
<ilda> David77
<ilda>  no, si connette solo se metto il cavo
<David77> dico se vedi il nome della tua wifi
<ilda> David77
<ilda>  no, non effettua ne scansione ne niente,
<David77> ti ha mica chiesto di mettere su pastebin rfkill list all ?
<David77> da lì vedi se per caso hai un blocco hardware della wifi
<ilda> David77 non lo so..devo dare questo comando?
<David77> si prova e mettilo su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ e metti lil link
<ilda> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnWl18KR4FB
<ilda> David77
<David77> non so perchè non è su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ comunque non sembra ci sia ne un blocco hardware ne software...
<ilda> David77 scusa si è disconnesso
<David77> prova a disattivare IPv6
<ilda> David77 da dove?
<David77> su Modifica Connessioni del Network Manager. ma la tua rete wifi non è nascosta (hidden)?
<David77> e in rete senza fili
<David77> ma tu almeno una volta ti sei collegata?
<ilda> David77 con altri pc si vede
<ilda> si è collegato solo appena stavo avviando l'installazione e poi si è disconnesso e sembra che non ci sia proprio
<David77> quindi hai messo la password del wifi?
<ilda> si, ha funzionato solo appena iniziata l'installazione da pennetta e poi non la riconosciuta piu e ho dovuto connette con il cavo
<ilda> si è dsconnesso da solo e ora vede solo rete ethernet
<ilda> David77 ora c'è solo connessione via cavo e ipv6 è disabilitato
<David77> .... in Modifica connessioni... cliccando in alto a destra quindi c'è solo Connessioni di rete > Ethernet > Connessione via cavo 1 ? e non Wi-Fi > bla bla ?
<ilda> David77 esatto
<David77> e suppongo che cliccando sull'icona della rete ci sia la virgoletta su 'Abilita Wi-Wi' oltre ad Abilita funzionalità di rete?
<David77> *Wi-Fi
<ilda> David77 solo "Abilita funzionalità di rete", per quanto riguarda il wifi, non c'è niente con questa dicitura
<David77> che dice iwconfig ?
<ilda> David77 https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnZxJpjZgIz
<David77> ilda: sembra che non sia stata riconosciuta la scheda. https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<David77> p.s. ma sei tu che non lo metti su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ilda> faccio incolla del comando e me la incolla li e mi da il link
<ilda> David77 incollo il risultato del comando qui e mi apre quel link da postare
<David77> ... strano ...
<Mr_Pan> ilda,
<David77> ora devo andare ma ti lascio nelle mani di Mr_Pan
<ilda> David77, grazie mille, buona serata!
<ilda> Mr_Pan ciao
<ilda> Mr_Pan cercavo di capire come avevamo fatto oggi ad abilitare il wifi
<Mr_Pan> ilda, ricordami che versione hai installato   ?
<ilda> 16.04 , il driver da terze parti è gia installato e dice "in uso" però in alto a destra dove ci dovrebbe essere "abilita wifi", c'è solo " "abilità funzionalità di rete" e basta, si connette solo con il cavo
<ilda> Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan>  ilda 32 o 64 bit ?
<ilda> Mr_Pan 64
<Mr_Pan> ilda, da terminale scrivi   lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<Mr_Pan> ilda, prima   sudo apt install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> poi
<Mr_Pan> ilda, lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> e incolla il link
<ilda> Mr_Pan paste.ubuntu.com/24958418/
<Mr_Pan> ilda da terminale    wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/219070203/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<Mr_Pan> poi  sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<ilda> Mr_Pan ho fatto
<Mr_Pan> ok
<ilda> Mr_Pan è uscito anche un avviso che si è verificato un problema ad un programma del sistema
<Mr_Pan> ilda, copia incolla su paste l errore
<ilda> non nel terminale ma una finestra con i tasti "annulla" o "segnala l'errore"
<Mr_Pan> ilda, annulla
<Mr_Pan> ilda nel terminale    sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<ilda> Mr_Pan ok
<ilda> modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found.
<Mr_Pan> sudo modprobe wl
<ilda> Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> ilda  sudo service networking restart
<ilda> modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found in directory /lib/modules/4.8.0-56-generic
<Mr_Pan> sudo service network-manager restart
<ilda> Mr_Pan fatto fino a qui
<Mr_Pan> ilda, clicca isu networl manager e vedi se trovi le reti wifi
<ilda> in "connessioni di rete" compare sotto "Ethernet": enp1s0 e connessione via cavo 1
<ilda> Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ilda, echo "blacklist b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Mr_Pan> echo "blacklist wl" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Mr_Pan> echo "brcmsmac" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Mr_Pan> sudo reboot now -h
<ilda> eccomi Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ilda, funziona ?
<ilda> Mr_Pan ancora no
<Mr_Pan> uhmmmm
<ilda> mi spiace non essermi copiata i comandi di oggi che l'avevamo fatto già.. purtroppo non ci sono i log perche eravamo nell'altro canale :(
<ilda> Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ilda, io peo li ho :D
<ilda> Mr_Pan eppure quando avevo avviato l'installazione con la pennetta mi vedeva il wifi e poi non più
<Mr_Pan> ilda, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24958544/
<Mr_Pan> ora non posso seguirti devo andare a vedere la piccola
<Mr_Pan> domani mi trovi qui
<ilda> Mr_Pan grazie mille davvero! a domani, buona serata :)
<giag> ciao a tutti
<giag> avrei un problemino.. ho una distri linux 16.04 e una brother mfc-j680dw...
<giag> non riesco a stampare... o meglio la stampa sembra partire dalla coda di stampa... ma alla stampante non arriva nulla
<giag> cosa può essere?
<samanta> buonasera
<samanta> ragazzi come faccio ad avviare l'os senza il parametro splash... mi spiego meglio dovrei rimuoverlo dalle oprioni di boot nel grub
<samanta> ?
<Mr_Pan> samanta, devi modifcare il file grub.conf e cancellare opyione splash ... ma perche poi ?
<samanta> Mr_Pan, mi si blocca il sistema e rimane su "started gnome display manager"
<samanta> il sistema è in vm ed è criptato, come accedo al file in questo caso?
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-27
<fa1> ho delle partizioni da circa 450 mb sul disco primario di win10 vorrei sapere se appartengono al grub di ubuntu
<enzotib> fa1: non è chiara la domanda, GRUB con possiede partizioni, forse intendi se sono partizioni linux?
<Mr_Pan> fa1, buongiorno
<fa1> SI ... non sapevo come creare la domanda se vuoi ti mando i scree shot ma ho dimenticato il sito utilizzavo   sc?
<fa1> Tramite Gparted vedo delle partizioni strane da 450 x2 e una da 1Mb
<fa1> la microsoft mi ha detto che posso eliminalre ma vorrei essere sicuro che non servano a ubuntu potete darmi chiarimenti in merito grazie
<enzotib> fa1: sei su ubuntu adesso?
<fa1> si
<enzotib> fa1: esegui il comando: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> fa1: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | fa1
<ubot-it> fa1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fa1> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ673Q3OAuR
<enzotib> fa1: le due da 450 sono queste:
<enzotib> /dev/sdc5   935856128 936777727    921600   450M Windows recovery environment
<enzotib> /dev/sdc6   936779776 937701375    921600   450M Windows recovery environment
<fa1> SI SONO QUESTE E HO ANCHE UNA PARTIZIONE LIBERA DA 1 MB
<enzotib> e sono partizioni di Windows, sembrerebbe per il recovery
<enzotib> io non le toccherei
<fa1> QUINDI SE MICROSOFT MI HA DETTO DI ELIMINARLE  È GIUSTO APPARTENGONO A WIN
<enzotib> da 1MB non vedo niente, forse è spazio libero, anche di quello non mi preoccuperei
<enzotib> !caps | fa1
<ubot-it> fa1: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<fa1> avevo il caps
<enzotib> fa1: potrebbero anche appartenere al costruttore del PC per ripristinare il PC, io non le cancellerei
<enzotib> anche perché non è che recuperi un granché
<fa1> si infatti non è per lo spazio ma pignoleria mi piacciono le cose sistemate come si deve
<enzotib> fa1: lascia perdere, non c'è niente che non va
<fa1> meglio così!
<fa1> esco.
<enzotib> ciao
<ryuujin> giorno
<AllegraR> Ho chiuso una chat di asssitenza per sbaglio, posso recuperarla?
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, questo e' il chan di supporto .. aspetta
<glpiana> !usbwin | AllegraR
<ubot-it> AllegraR: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, non é aggiornato ... a Rufus ...
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, qui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24962613/    ti ho copiato la precedente conversazione
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, se sceglierai Prova Ubuntu non succedera nulla a Windows ..
<Mr_Pan> é la modalitá c.d. LIVE si avvia e lavora solo sulla usb stick
<AllegraR> Grazie mille per aver recuperato la chat. Adesso esploro il link Scopri-Ubuntu e spero di riuscire a far qualcosa. Semmai vi disturberò ancora. Scusate.
<moreno> ciao
<Mr_Pan> ciao moreno
<moreno> o un tablet linx vorei istalare ubuntu lo soporta il Touch
<moreno> ora ce su windows 10
<moreno> si po fare
<Mr_Pan> moreno, sono molto pochi i tablet supportati ufficialmente
<moreno> e come un pc
<moreno> chi devo chiedere per una vesione per il mio tablet linx 7
<Mr_Pan> moreno ho visto si tratta di un atom quad core con 2 gb di ram ... il problema che nasce senza tastiera
<Mr_Pan> moreno, https://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch pagina ufficale del progetto touch come detto pochi modelli supportati
<Mr_Pan> moreno, ci sono delle guide non ufficiali che riguardano proprio il tuo tablet ... devi googlare .. ciao
<aris> Buongiorno, ho un problema con un Ubuntu.
<aris> Chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> aris, esponi il tuo problema
<aris> Volendo fare un po' di 'pulizia' ho usato il comando apt-get -autoremove,
<aris> ho riavviato e si blocca, schermata nera con underscore lampeggiante... parte solo in modalità recovery
<glpiana> aris, apt-get autoremove non fa danni. il problema sarà legato ad altro. sei connesso dallo stesso pc che ha il problema o da un altro computer?
<gigirock> aris , si ma che versione di ubuntu hai su che pc ? da quanto funzionava senza problemi ?
<glpiana> gigirock, sei curioso, eh?
<aris> in modalità recovery ho modificato il file del grub e ho tolto "quiet splash" che se ho ben capito pernette di vedere cosa succede durante l'avvio del sistema e
<aris> ora sono connesso da smartphone
<glpiana> aris, riesci ad avviarlo in recovery attualmente?
<gigirock> aris, allora avvia al menu del grub premi 'e' e controlla che castroneria hai scritto
<aris> ho la 16.04 e funzionava da 3 anni (prima aveva la 14.04)
<aris> si riesco ad avviare in recovery ma non ho scritto nulla (ho solo tolto "quiet splash" ma già dopo che era presente il problema)
<aris> Comunque,
<gigirock> aris, allora per primo attiva la voce "plusici i filesystem" o qualcosa di simile
<glpiana> aris, avviando in recovery dovresti arrivare a una lista di azioni. confermi?
<aris> avendo tolto "quiet splash" posso vedere che durante l'avvio si blocca alla riga "hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found"
<aris> Sì confermo
<glpiana> aris, una di quelle voci si riferisce alla rete. attivala
<aris> Sì
<glpiana> aris, un'altra voce si riferisce al controllo dei pacchetti (o di dpkg). faglielo fare
<aris> Sì
<glpiana> aris, torno tra poco, scusa
<gigirock> aris, procede ?
<aris> ho fatto il dkpg ed è tutto aggiornato
<aris> nom ho fatto il filesystem check
<aris> ma poco fa avevo visto che ci sono tipo 2000 settori danneggiati nell'hdd
<aris> non so da quando però, non voglio pensare che sia stato l'autoremove
<aris> ora riavvio e faccio l'fsck
<aris> caduto
<glpiana> aris, da errori l'fsck?
<aris> mm dà qualcosa tipo 'occorrenza inaspettata eseguire manualmente"
<glpiana> aris, lo fa ad ogni avvio?
<aris> beh ora che ho provato a farlo dal menu del grub
<glpiana> aris, hai già provato a farlo una seconda volta da lì?
<aris> ora lo sto facendo manualmente
<ryuujin> fsck off
<aris> ora però non mi fa uscire dal terminale
<aris> mi sa che ho danneggiato altri settori, pare sia tutto più lento...
<aris> scusate se continuo a cadere
<aris> ma allora, nessun consiglio?
<aris> forse cadendo ne ho perso i log
<aris> ci siete ancora?
<aris> comunque ora è successa un'altra cosa... monta la partizione /Windows al reboot da recovery (che però è vuota!)
<aris> cavolo facendo l'fsck
<Mr_Pan>  ma esiste ,,,
<Mr_Pan> la trova ... la monta
<aris> Sì, come la elimino da terminale?
<aris> Forse la monta perché si è rovinata quella di default con l'fsck?
<Mr_Pan> aris, tutto puo essere
<Mr_Pan> il tuo disco non mi swembra bella migliore forma ..
<Mr_Pan> *nella
<aris> quali sono i comandi per ordinare ed eliminare partizioni da terminale?
<aris> Sì ok, ma prima di fare autoremove era tutto perfetto
<aris> ora piu cerco di ripristinare e più si incasina bah
<Mr_Pan> aris, no autoremove non c'entra nulla
<Mr_Pan> aris, per gestire le partizioni da terminale   sudo cfdisk
<aris> ciao grazie, cercherò altrove
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, fatto il test con la live ?
<jk^> ciao a tutti, ma secondo voi è un tentativo inutile provare ad installare la versione "completa" (o non so come meglio definirla) di ubuntu su una macchina che non ha i requisiti minimi di sistema? Oppure vale la pena tentare ugualmente?
<gigirock> jk^: se si installa vale comunque la pena , poi se vuoi renderizzare un
<gigirock> Modello 3D con blender e nn va .....
<jk^> non so manco cosa vuol dire renderizzare :P e non so cos'è blender :)
<jk^> il robot di futurama?
<jk^> :P
<gigirock> jk^: installa su conf minimale poi nn piangere quando la diretta HD su raiplay va a scatti
<gigirock> !info blender
<jk^> spè non ho capito
<jk^> cosa vuol dire conf minimale?
<Carlin0> jk^, tieni conto che i requisiti minimi scritti sul wiki so proprio ridotti all'osso
<jk^> e di cosa poi?
<Carlin0> IMHO sarebbero da aggiornare
<jk^> che poi leggendo bene non sono i requisiti minimi, ma i requisiti "raccomandati"
<jk^> Recommended system requirements:
<jk^>     2 GHz dual core processor or better
<jk^>     2 GB system memory
<jk^>     25 GB of free hard drive space
<jk^>     Either a DVD drive or a USB port for the installer media
<jk^> intanto sto ravanando nei siti di ubuntu e delle sue derivate alla ricerca dei requisiti minimi o raccomandati, bah, quelli che ci mettono, ma già di kubuntu non li trovo... vabbè
<jk^> solo una cosa, ma tutte le versioni di ubuntu, compresa la "principale" ci vanno su un cd quando faccio il supporto avviabile per installarlo? o devo comprare i dvd?
<jk^> lo chiedo a voi, perchè sennò devo mettere tutto a scaricare e vedere le dimensioni di ogni file scaricato per ogni versione
<enzotib> jk^: si può fare con una pendrive
<enzotib> senza comprare DVD
<enzotib> jk^: comunque no, non ci vanno su un CD, almeno Ubuntu non ci va
<jk^> enzotib non ho 6 pendrive diverse per poterci caricare 6 versioni di ubuntu
<einstein1969> salve , sto installando la versione 16.10 e dopo la copia del software e il riavvio sta scaricando da internet qualcosa che non so. E' possibile sapere quanti MB/GB deve scaricre?
<einstein1969> c'e' qualcuno?
<einstein1969> provo un'altro canale
<marcodewey> qualcuno mi aiuti. ho bisogno di supporto, ma non ho la minima idea di dove scrivere.
<marcodewey> Vorrei come fare per salvare i miei files via live usb in modalità di prova. Il problema è  che non mi fa vedere i miei files.
<marcodewey> Vorrei sapere*
<marcodewey> Insomma, in due mi hanno consigliato la live usb in modalità di prova, ma mi fa entrare direttamente come ospite.
<marcodewey> Faccio il Log out e mi fanno scrivere Login (il mio nome?) e Password, conosco la mia password.
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-28
<marcodewey> Ma niente. Invalid Password, try again.
<AllegraR> Buongiorno, ieri ho chiesto informazioni sulla creazione di una distro live e Mr_Pan mi ha gentilmente dato indicazioni. Ho scaricato la ISO ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64 e adesso sto preparando la chiavetta con Rufus. Vanno bene le impostazioni RUFUS di default? Schema partizione MBR per BIOS o UEFI, FAT32 predefinito, dimensione cluster 8192 byte
<AllegraR> predefinito, crea disco avviabile con MS-DOS (OPPURE DEVO METTERE: IMMAGINE ISO???) Grazie
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, tutto ok ... li devi selezionare la tua iso
<Mr_Pan> poi puoi procedere
<AllegraR> grazie, quando ho inserito la ISO in effetti l'impostazione CREA DISCO AVVIABILE CON si è trasformata in IMMAGINE ISO. grazie
<AllegraR> e ha anche dato un altro nome alla chiavetta
<AllegraR> Ops, mi chede di scaricare idlinux.sys e idlinux.bss. Devo dire si?
<AllegraR> mi chiede
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, strano che ti chieda di scaricare qualcosa .........
<AllegraR> Dice: questa immagine usa Syslinux 6.03/201512222 ma questa applicazione include solo i file di installazione per Syslinux 6.03/2014-20-06...
<AllegraR> poiché le nuove versioni di Syslinuz non sono compatibili con le precedenti e non sarebbe possibile per Rufus includerle tutte, devono essere scaricati da internet due file aggiuntivi...
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, ok procedi
<AllegraR> quei due che ho scritto
<AllegraR> grazidr
<AllegraR> zie
<Ciacia> Ciao! Ho un problema ad entrare nel mio stesso pc, non ricordo più la password messa anni fa per accedere all'user Administrator. C'è un modo per cambiarla, resettare...? grazie
<glpiana> Ciacia, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Ciacia> Ho provato più volte a seguire queste istruzioni ma quando viene la scritta "enter new UNIX password" non mi fa più scrivere niente, nessun tasto funziona più
<glpiana> Ciacia, in realtà non è che smette di funzionare la tastiera
<glpiana> la password non viene mostrata
<glpiana> devi avere fiducia
<glpiana> ;)
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, ci vorrebbero gli asterischi .. questa cosa induce in errore parecchi utenti
<Ciacia> ok riprovo!
<glpiana> Mr_Pan, gli asterischi darebbero indicazioni sulla lunghezza però :)
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, magari non corrispondenti al numero dei caratteri ... random :D almeno si vede scrivere ..
<Ciacia> Autentication token manipulation error, password unchanged
<Ciacia> Non me la fa cambiare cmq =(
<Mr_Pan> Ciacia, le 2 password non erano uguali ..
<glpiana> Ciacia, sei in recovery?
<Ciacia> ho riprovato , ancora unchanged
<Ciacia> si
<glpiana> Ciacia, hai montato in lettura e scrittura il disco?
<Ciacia> ho fatto mount o- remount,rw /
<Ciacia> poi passwd con il nome utente
<Ciacia> ma non accetta qualsiasi password metta. Bisogna mettere per forza maiuscole, numeri?
<glpiana> Ciacia, scrivi: date
<glpiana> Ciacia, dimmi se segna l'ora e la data corrette
<Ciacia> il giorno si, l'ora no
<Ciacia> avevo provato a cambiarla dall'account guest ma non posso senza password dell amministratore
<glpiana> Ciacia, non hai una live?
<Ciacia> cos'è?
<glpiana> Ciacia, un dvd o una usb per l'installazione che da anche la possibilità di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<Ciacia> ah nono, è un mini pc comprato tipo 5 anni fa in inghilterra. Non ho ne la scatola, ne dvd di installazione =/
<Mr_Pan> Ciacia, DVD / USB di Ubuntu
<Ciacia> Niente, mannaggia
<glpiana> Ciacia, scrivi: chmod 640 /etc/shadow
<glpiana> poi riprova a cambiare password
<Ciacia> scrivendo quello mi dice read-only file system
<Ciacia> ora rifaccio passwd nomeutente?
<Ciacia> mi da lo stesso messaggio di prima "unchanged password"
<Mr_Pan> Ciacia, il disco e'  in sola lettura ..
<Mr_Pan> Ciacia, da recovery scegli root shell
<Mr_Pan> e poi digita     mount -n -o remount,rw /
<Mr_Pan> e poi prova a cambiare di nuovo la password
<Ciacia> password updated succesfully! Evvaaii =D
<Ciacia> ora cosa devo fare? exit e basta?
<Mr_Pan> reboot now -h
<Mr_Pan> torna nel terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> reboot now
<Mr_Pan> o reboot now -h e' lo stesso
<Ciacia> GRANDE!! Ha funzionatooo non ci credo! Grazie grazie a Mr_Pan e glpiana! Gentilissimi! :D
<glpiana> Ciacia, bastava inserissi correttamente la prima volta il comando che avevi già trovato
<Mr_Pan> Ciacia, prego
<tony123> Salve , vorrei un consiglio, sul mio pc mobile è installato ubuntu vers 14,4, vorrei passare a lubuntu in quanto piu leggero, chiedo se si puo fare con un semplice aggiornamento oppure se devo reinstallare il tutto da zero
<Carlin0> per cambiare de devi reinstallare , se aggiorni ti trovi ubuntu aggiornato
<tony123> Grazie, ma pensi valga la pena passare a lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, puo anche installare i pacchetti di lxde e selezionare lxde in avvio
<Carlin0> tony123, se ci dici le caratteristiche del pc (cpu ram e scheda video) se ne parla
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, si ma sai meglio di me che avrebbe tutto doppio
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, tutto tutto no qualcosa ...
<Carlin0> 2 file manager 2 editor di testo e così via
<tony123> E un Aspire one ,cpu n570 , 1,66 ghz ram 1 gb ddr3, non so se sufficiente
<Carlin0> tony123, è un atom direi che lubuntu sia la scelta migliore
<tony123> si è un atom
<tony123> infatti con unbuntu è un po lento
<tony123> senti scusa la procedura sarebbe scaricare la iso su una pennetta usb?
<Carlin0> tony123, hai windows ?
<tony123> si ho i due sistemi in dual boot
<Carlin0> ok usa rufus da win per mettere la iso sulla penna usb
<tony123> e poi fa tutto lui, naturalmente selezionando la partizione da formattare?
<Carlin0> eh tony vedi cosa ti propone in fase di installazione al massimo entra qui da live
<tony123> grazie Carlino gentilissimo, ci provo buona giornata
<AllegraR> Scusa ancora Mr_Pan ! Putroppo l'avvio di Ubuntu non ha funzionato. Ho fatto la chiavetta, l'ho inserita e ho acceso il PC. E' partito l'avvio normale di Windows che nel mio caso dà la schermata blu perché ha problemi. Sono entrata nel BIOS e ho selezionato di dare la precedenza al boot con USB. Nulla. Allora ho provato a rifare la chiavetta USB su
<AllegraR>  Rufus che mi diceva che in caso di non funzionamento dell'immagine ISO era opportuno "masterizzare" la USB con il sistema DD. Anche con questo tipo di "masterizzazione" l'avvio sul pc non ha funzionato. Giusto per chiarimento. Io la chiave USB la preparo su un altro PC, visto che quello su cui devo vedere UBUNTU si avvia solo in modalità provvisor
<AllegraR> ia. Aggiungo che il PC è del 2010. Devo scaricare un Ubuntu per PC vecchi? grazie
<AllegraR> Ah, quando ero in modalità provvisoria Windows sul pc ho potuto verificare che la chiavetta di Ubuntu veniva correttamente vista da esplora risorse. Però non funziona all'avvio come dovrebbe
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, quabta ram  ?      io userei Lubuntu o Xubuntu ... distro + leggere
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, scarica la iso e fai check di md5 +
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, prova a rifare la chiavetta con rufus
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<AllegraR> RAM 6 GIGA
<AllegraR> allora provo con Lubuntu o Xubuntu e poi faccio sto check grazie
<AllegraR> Il PC è vecchio però è abbastanza potente, non è un modello basico
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, quanta ram  ?  avevi detto dell precision se ricodo bene
<AllegraR> Ho scritto sopra, 6 giga
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, allora usa quello che preferisci
<Mr_Pan> :D
<AllegraR> ma io non preferisco nulla :) solo che Ubuntu non funziona. Ora provo con Xubuntu
<Carlin0> AllegraR, prova a cambiare chiavetta
<AllegraR> Mr_Pan Mentre scarico Xubuntu..., se la scheda video fosse rotta.... potrebbe essere questo il motivo per cui Ubuntu non si è avviato. Oppure si avvia lo stesso segnalando guasto?
<Carlin0> oppure usa un dvd
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, ma ha scheda quadro + integrata   ?
<AllegraR> Grazie Carlin0. Il dvd lo devo masterizzare con un software particolare oppure basta copiarci dentro la ISO di Ubuntu?
<AllegraR> No Mr_Pan la scheda video non è integrata, è dedicata. Sto facendo questa procedura per capire se ha un guasto hardware o un guasto software.
<Carlin0> !iso | AllegraR leggi la guida
<AllegraR> Scusate ma sono proprio principiante. Ok grazie
<Carlin0> ora arriva il bot è lento
<Mr_Pan> AllegraR, si lo avevo capito
<ubot-it> AllegraR leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<AllegraR> per il momento grazie
<marcodewey> Qualcuno mi potrebbe, per cortesia, indirizzare in un luogo dove poter chiedere un minimo di assistenza?
<gigirock> marcodewey: se per questioni legate a ubuntu sei nel posto giusto
<marcodewey> Mi è stato consigliato di installare ubuntu in modalità di prova per fare la copia dei dati di un computer in cui ho tentato un upgrade da terminale dal 16.04 al 16.10.
<marcodewey> Io ho creato una live usb del 17.04. Sfortunatamente entro come ospite.
<Carlin0> marcodewey, ti è stato consigliato male era meglio rimanere alla 16.04
<marcodewey> (ovviamente un upgrade andato storto)
<marcodewey> Computer il cui sistema operativo era completamente bloccato al momento dell'accettazione della password e in cui i test fatti riportavano sostanzialmente e in tutte le salse "Failed to Start Load Kernel Modules"
<marcodewey> va bene. fin lì ci sono arrivato. ho sbagliato, fra l'altro fatto da terminale. pensavo fosse l'unico modo per passare al 17.04.
<marcodewey> Non mi piaceva molto come stava funzionando la mia macchina, ecco tutto.
<gigirock> marcodewey: se hai salvato i dati precedenti, scarica la 16.04.2 64 bit installa e aggiorna , poi rimonti i dati
<Carlin0> la 17.04 ha un sacco di bug , per questo ti dico ti hanno consigliato male
<marcodewey> NON ho ancora salvato i files. questo è il problema. La 17.04 in modalità di prova mi fa entrare nel computer, ma da ospite.
<gigirock> marcodewey: infatti mi pare di capire che 6 ad un punto morto, quindi scarica una bella live della 16.04.2 e reinstalla per qualche anno 6 a posto
<gigirock> marcodewey: che dati devi salvare ?
<marcodewey> Tutti i dati del miei computer
<Carlin0> salvali e reinstalla la 16.04
<gigirock> marcodewey: si ok , ma saranno i dati della tua /home ?
<marcodewey> E' come se ti facessi entrare da ospite nel mio computer. Non puoi vedere i files che ho io.
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla da live
<marcodewey> Non posso salvarli
<Carlin0> da live li vedi e li salvi
<marcodewey> In pratica c'è una cartella marco a cui non posso accedere.
<marcodewey> non ci sono i miei files
<gigirock> ...se non hai /home criptata
<Carlin0> marcodewey, sei da live ?
<marcodewey> ora? no. sono sul pc di mia madre
<Carlin0> e allora
<marcodewey> ho la home criptata
<gigirock> marcodewey: l'avevamo capito
<Carlin0> se hai la home criptata so 'azzi
<Carlin0> ...
<gigirock> ma neanche tanto perche' se chrooti poi fai tutto anche con /home criptati
<marcodewey> chrooti?
<gigirock> !info chroot
<ubot-it> Package chroot does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<gigirock> praticamente usando un altro sistema usi i dati del sistema sul disco
<gigirock> ma aspe
<marcodewey> dato un'occhiata al chroot. mi sembra tosto. Altra cosa. Creo una live della 16.04.2 o continuo con la 17.04?
<marcodewey> MA soprattutto. Perché, una volta fatto il Logout dalla modalità di prova della 17.04, mi chiedono il login e la password e non me li prendono?
<gigirock> marcodewey: penso sempre per via della home criptata
<marcodewey> Sì, ma mi danno la possibilità del login! Il login non dovrebbe essere il mio nome? E la password è quella.
<gigirock> marcodewey: cmq cominciamo dall'avere una 16.04.2 64 bit live funzionante
<gigirock> marcodewey: il nome e la password sono relative al server se hai cambiato nome al pc ..........
<marcodewey> Non penso proprio di aver cambiato nome al Pc...... ok. Non ho visto un link della 16.04.2. A me serve per un 64bit.
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<gigirock> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso link principale
<simon86> ciao a tutti avrei un problema con lubuntu lo installo funziona ma al primo avvio mi dice che la risoluzione nn va bene e lo schermo diventa nero
<gigirock> simon86: che scheda grafica hai ? che video hai ? che pc hai ?
<simon86> non ha la scheda grafica e un pentium celeron d 750 mb di ram
<gigirock> povero pc
<simon86> :)
<gigirock> simon86: non ha la sk grafica e allora perche' hai installato un de ?
<simon86> boh quando lo provo funge ma poi...
<gigirock> simon86: nel senso che quando provi la live funziona ?
<simon86> si
<simon86> stavo pensando di mettere puppy precise ma nn sono molto capace
<simon86> :)
<gigirock> simon86: suerte, ma evidentemente in fase di installazione si installa qualche driver grafico che poi non supporta la risoluzione video....
<simon86> ho capito
<gigirock> simon86: devi bootare dal terminale , poi un bel sudo apt update e upgrade, e magari si aggiorna e funziona
<gigirock> che versione hai installato ?
<simon86> lubuntu 16.04 lts
<simon86> bootare da terminale
<simon86> ma con il live intendi
<gigirock> bravo, simon86 no non dalla live ma al menu del grub scegli recovery...
<gigirock> una delle scelte del menu e' avvia un consolle di root e da li fai sudo apt update e poi sudo apt upgrade
<simon86> menu grub all'avvio intendi
<gigirock> esatto
<simon86> ok provo
<simon86> ma cosa dovrei digitare per il grub perche cè solo f2 e f11
<gigirock> simon86: dovresti vedere un menu con ubuntu e altre scelte ,se non lo vedi premi ...esc mi pare...F2 o F11 servono per avviare il bios o il menu di avvio
<simon86> sono nel menu
<simon86> ma grub nn ho idea di dove si trova
<gigirock> in che menu 6 simon86 ?
<gigirock> manda una foto
<simon86> main advance security power boot exit
<gigirock> simon86: quello e' il bios ..... non ci serve e non fare pasticci da li
<simon86> ok
<simon86> f2 mi da il bios e f11 mi da il boot
<simon86> canc niente
<gigirock> simon86: esc ?
<simon86> niente
<gigirock> simon86: ma tutto cio' dovrebbe avvenire prima del caricamento di ubuntu , quindi spegni del tutto il pc e riaccendi
<simon86> si appena acceso
<gigirock> simon86: ma appena acceso , sul video quando appare "risoluzione video non supportata" ?
<simon86> ok adesso nn so perche si vede
<gigirock> ottimo
<simon86> fino a mo mi diceva risoluzione fuori limiti
<leo81> ciao ragazzi! Ho bisogno di un aiuto.
<gigirock> leo81: fai la tua domanda
<simon86> ma che dici se faccio quel aggiornamento che dicevi
<gigirock> simon86: procedi con sudo apt update e poi upgrade
<leo81> ho appena acquistato questo notebook: http://store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=W4N06EA&opt=ABZ&sel=NTB  e vorrei chiedervi: va bene Ubuntu Gnome? o meglio utilizzare Xubuntu? Inoltre: 32 bit o 64 bit? :)
<gigirock> leo81: gnome non sara' perfetto ma ti godi un po' di grafica, vai di gnome 64 bit ...aspe
<gigirock> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04.2/release/ubuntu-gnome-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso leo81 scarica questo e fai chiavetta con rufus sotto windows
<leo81> Ok grazie mille gigirock, quindi Gnome potrebbe girare in modo fluido con quel notebook?
<gigirock> direi di si anche se con 8gb ram , puoi aprire + app contemporaneamente
<AllegraR> Mr_Pan Ho masterizzato Ubuntu su dvd e finalmente si è avviato. E' apparsa schermata violacea con in basso una tastierina e un omino. Poi è apparsa qualche stringa. Adesso si è fermato ad una scacchiera sgranata, violacea e giallastra. E sembra non andare più avanti. Vuol dire che la scheda video è rotta? :( Oppure come ultima spiaggia provo anche
<AllegraR> Xubuntu?
<gigirock> leo81: gia' con la iso live puoi provare e vedere la reazione del sistema grafico
<gigirock> AllegraR: hai masterizzato ubuntu unity ?
<AllegraR> non so cosa sia, ho messo la iso di ubuntu
<gigirock> AllegraR: allora quando appare l'omino come dici tu premi il tasto down ( la freccetta in basso ) e dovresti vedere un menu con prova ubuntu, installa e altre scelte seleziona prova ubuntu e premi 'e' sulla tastiera..... e poi vieni qui.,....
<AllegraR> Adesso è tutto bloccato, Spengo col tasto del pc?
<gigirock> si AllegraR
<AllegraR> ok grazie
<gigirock> AllegraR: da dove mi parli ?
<AllegraR> da  un altro pc che funziona :)
<gigirock> AllegraR: pc ubuntu o windows ?
<AllegraR> ecco ora appare lingua, cerco prova
<AllegraR> Io adesso sono su pc windows
<AllegraR> scelgo italiano e poi mi appaiono le funzioni? o devo selezionare F other options?
<gigirock> vai sulla riga prova ubuntu e premi 'e'
<AllegraR> non c'è, ci sono le lingue
<gigirock> allora scegli italiano ....
<AllegraR> ecco, ora seleziono prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<gigirock> ...attendere prego
<AllegraR> devo premere E subito oppure dopo? premo E su PROVA UBUNTU?
<gigirock> si AllegraR
<gigirock> premi e senza premere enter
<AllegraR> no, E non fa nulla. Non succede nulla con E.
<gigirock> ma anche prima eri arrivata a questo menu e dopo questa scelta si e' bloccato tutto ?
<AllegraR> la tastiera va, per esempio la freccina si sposta sulle varie righe
<AllegraR> no, a questo menu non ero arrivata, è apparsa quella strana scacchiera
<gigirock> allora seleziona prova ubuntu e premi enter vediamo che succede
<AllegraR> forse la prima volta avevo premuto enter quando era apparso l'omino :( ho sbagliato? adesso sta facendo qualcosa, schermo violaceo con scritta ubuntu
<gigirock> AllegraR: ok per ora tutto normale....
<AllegraR> sta lavorando il dvd, anche la prima volta aveva fatto così, prima di bloccarsi, anche se non mi era apparsa la pagina PROVA UBUNTU
<AllegraR> ora appare schermo nero con due bande bianche larghe
<gigirock> AllegraR: il dvd 'gira' ?
<AllegraR> ora, da un po' di tempo, schermo color vino, con qualche macchia bianca al centro e una banda bianca sotto con dei puntini rossi. Però il dvd sta ancora facendo rumore, pero che evolva in qualcosa
<AllegraR> spero non pero
<gigirock> AllegraR: che tipo di pc e' quello sotto esame ?
<AllegraR> Dell Precision T3500, Nvidia quadro 4000 dedicata, ram 6 giga, Windows 7 64 momentaneamente in stato di crash da schermata blu, possibile solo l'avvio in modalita provvisoria
<AllegraR> poco spazio libero su disco, solo 8 giga
<gigirock> AllegraR: dalla modalita' provvisoria provvedi con cccleaner a pulire tutte le cache e temp del caso, poi sempre da provvisoria scarrica malwarebytes e adaware e poi al termine un bel chkdsk c: /F
<gigirock> sempre da provvisioria , start msconfig e togli tutti i programmi che si avviano al boot .....
<AllegraR> Ma ora Ubuntu non si avvia?, ora non sento piu rumori dal dvd
<AllegraR> Grazie per i consigli, qualcosa di simile avevo gia fatto. Ma come faccio a sapere quali sono i programmi che si avviano al boot?
<gigirock> AllegraR: il programma msconfig ha diverse linguette una di quelle e' programmi di avvio
<AllegraR> ah grazie. ma ora che fo? aspetto ancora un po' questa schermata vinaccia oppure spengo?
<gigirock> AllegraR: invece per ubuntu, riavvia arriva al menu prova ubuntu senza installare e premi F6 a questo punto edita la riga che inizia con 'linux' e aggiungi la dicitura nomodeset
<gigirock> io tra poco devo andare.,...
<AllegraR> grazie. F6 lo premo sulla riga PROVA UBUNTU oppure dopo?
<gigirock> si quando appare il menu selezioni la riga e premi F6 ...dovresti poter editare
<AllegraR> grazie mille
<AllegraR> una domanda
<jk^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<jk^> ma non ci sono i requisiti di sistema :(
<gigirock> AllegraR: ma il win da dove parli e' uguale a quello crashato ?
<AllegraR> il fatto di aver visto l'omino vuol dire che la scheda grafica funziona oppure non vuol dire nulla?
<AllegraR> Penso di si, è windows 7 64
<gigirock> AllegraR: la sk grafica funziona altrimenti manco si avvia
<AllegraR> questa è una buona notizia, per ora :)
<AllegraR> grazie
<gigirock> AllegraR: allora da quel win puoi fare un disco di ripristino e vedere se riesci a riparare il blue screen
<AllegraR> dal win dell'altro pc?
<AllegraR> uiuiui non so se sono capace, ora provo tutte le cose che hai scritto
<gigirock> AllegraR: se nn 6 capace e' un buon momento per imparare
<AllegraR> certo, sono anni che utilizzo i computer con questa filosofia... però che fatica!!!
<gigirock> no pain no gain
<AllegraR> è apparso NOMODESET non LINUX
<AllegraR> con f6
<AllegraR> invio?
<AllegraR> dimmi quando devi andare così mi regolo per procedere al buio... ;)
<gigirock> AllegraR: devo andare , non capisco a che punto 6 manda una foto !
<AllegraR> sono al F6 su PROVA UBUNTU
<AllegraR> è apparsa tendina e c'è NOMODESET,
<AllegraR> C'è qualcuno per favore che mi può aiutare? Sono su PROVA UBUNTU SENZA INSTALLARLO, ho premuto F6 come ha consigliato gigirock, è apparsa tendina con varie opzioni
<AllegraR> devo cliccare NOMODESET?
<AllegraR> Aiutooooooo! :)
<simon86> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<AllegraR> Grazie Simon86, ora ho capito cos'è Nomodeset, ritento l'avvio
<AllegraR> Alleluia! è apparso Ubuntu. Allora sono sicura che la scheda video è ok? Posso fare qualche test della scheda video da qui o è inutile?
<AllegraR> Ora che ho scoperto il magico mondo di Ubuntu voglio installarlo :)
<AllegraR> Grazie a tutti coloro che mi hanno aiutata :) anche se sono ancora lontana dalla meta (per sistemare windows)
<simon86> ciao
<marcodewey> Dunque, scaricata e creata la usb live della 16.04.2 da far girare in modalità di prova per recuperare i miei files da un passaggio da 16.04 a 16.10 da terminale andato malissimo.
<simon86> scusate su lubuntu i video su youtube misi vedono un pò a scatti cosa posso fare
<marcodewey> Esattamente come per la Usb Live della 17.04 purtroppo la Home è criptata: in pratica ho i privilegi di un ospite.
<marcodewey> Faccio il Log out. Mi danno la possibilità del Login, scrivo "marco" e poi la Password, sicuramente quella che ho usato per tutto il tempo nel mio vecchio 16.04.
<marcodewey> Invalid password, try again.
<marcodewey> Mentre carica  il sistema operativo in prova leggo:
<marcodewey> 0.229759] platform MSFT0101:00: failed to claim resource 1
<marcodewey> 0.229764] acpi MSFT0101:00: platform device creation failed: -16
<marcodewey> 6.529167] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No catching mode page found
<marcodewey> 6.529168] sd 2:0:0:0: Assuming drive cache: write through
<marcodewey> dopo vari secondi riappaiono le 4 righe appena copiate  due secondi prima che appaia per pochi decimi di secondo questa scritta:
<marcodewey> ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS ubuntu tty1
<marcodewey> ubuntu login:
<marcodewey> La domanda è: per quale motivo Login e password dovrebbero essere diversi?
<marcodewey> Per quale motivo non dovrei poter vedere files a cui ho avuto sempre accesso?
<marcodewey> Potrei fare, che so, un'immagine con Gparted del mio HD interno e lavorare per sbloccare quei files attraverso un HD esterno?
<marcodewey> Io capisco che inserendo una usb live non dovrebbero poter craccarmi i files, ma concettualmente quale tipo di password protegge i miei files se non quella che ho usato  per questi dieci mesi con ubuntu?
<marcodewey> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgNl2MZO6uv
<marcodewey> Qualcuno ha letto?
<David77> marcodewey: devi recuperare i dati perchè ubuntu non funziona?
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, hai letto il read.me ?
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, sembra che la partiyione sia criptata ...
<David77> marcodewey: Mr_Pan ha ragione: leggi il txt. ma ripeto cosa è che non va nel sistema ubuntu che non funziona?
<marcodewey> come ci entro in read me?
<marcodewey> non mi carica il kernel
<marcodewey> in pratica arrivo al momento della password, la prende... e poi non si muove dalla schermata viola-arancione e carica carica senza caricare alcunché
<marcodewey> nella recovery in un sacco di situazioni mi riporta Failed Load Kernel Modules.
<David77> il file txt lo puoi leggere per esempio con less
<marcodewey> nel journal anche: 90 errori su cento FAILURE 1 su Kernel Modules o Loading Kernel
<David77> ma tu hai criptato la partizione?
<Mr_Pan> gia ..
<marcodewey> No no, macché criptata. Il file dice: THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.
<David77> il file 'Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop READ ME.txt' ?
<marcodewey> From the graphical desktop, click on: "Access Your Private Data" or command line, run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, hai criptato la home ... e due
<David77> e tre
<marcodewey> sono due files differenti. Io ho letto README.txt
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, questo e' chiaro ...
<marcodewey> io non posso pensare di averla criptata. non volevo farlo, nessuna intenzione, nessun motivo.
<Mr_Pan> uno e' il readme e  l altro la tua home criptata
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, ma il pc e' il tuo   ?  ?
<David77> il sistema che non funziona è ubuntu che versione? quando lo hai installato, forse hai errato nel cliccare, hai scelto di criptare la home
<marcodewey> certo. vi ho detto in ogni modo che la password io ce l'ho!
<marcodewey> è una 16.04 che ho tentato di passare alla 16.10 perché faveva le bizze.
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, segui le istruzioni del file readme
<David77> come detto avrai probabilmente scelto in fase di installazione di criptare la home
<Mr_Pan> dovresti riuscire a montare la home
<marcodewey> in fase di istallazione.... ho fatto l'istallazione da terminale.
<David77> parlo dell'installazione del sistema che non ti funziona
<marcodewey> non credo proprio di aver digitato alcunché una volta che per sbaglio l'avessi criptata
<marcodewey> no..... mi da failed to load kernel modules. lì non è la password il problema
<marcodewey> sennò potrei partire da ospite, no?
<marcodewey> allora, calmi. la faccio da ambiente grafico o da terminale?
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, vuoi accedere alla home  ?
<marcodewey> certo
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, alora da terminale segui quello che e' scritto nel readme.txt
<David77> comunque come dice il buon Mr_Pam prova a seguire le istruzioni del readme. se criptata è probabile che ti chieda la chiave di decriptazione
<marcodewey> ok
<David77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<marcy> buonasera, ho un problema con chrome, mi si continua ad aprire un popup
<marcodewey> accidenti.... non riesco ad uscire dal less README.TXT
<marcy> ho provato ad eliminare coockie e cronologia ma niente
<David77>  marcodewey: q
<enzotib> marcodewey: q
<marcodewey> grande
<David77> marcy... non è proprio supporto ubuntu ;)
<marcy> non riesco a trovare clean tool per ubuntu, a chi lo chiedo se non a voi...
<marcodewey> ERROR: Encrypted private  directory is not setup properly
<David77> marcy: clean tool per chrome?
<marcy> esatto
<Mr_Pan> marcy, sarebbe?!
<David77> marcy forse intendi https://www.google.com/chrome/cleanup-tool/index.html ma quello è per win
<marcy> una cosa che funziona su Windows e libera dai maledetti popup che si aprono alla babbo.... solo che non trovo il corrispondente per ubuntu
<marcy> non riesco a navigare in santa pace perché mi si apre sempre http://it.reimageplus.com
<Mr_Pan> marcy, https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en
<marcy> e simili ovviamente... non ho mai avuto problemi di virus e malware con ubuntu ma questo è tosto da eliminare
<Mr_Pan> ma sei nel canale sbagliato ...
<David77> marcy: su firefox è lo stesso? se non il problema è di chrome
<marcy> no su firefox non lo fa
<Mr_Pan> David77, certo .. non e' colpa di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> stop
<David77> Mr_Pan ha ragione. quindi non centra Ubuntu ma solo Chrome. certamente non virus o malware. stop
<marcy> è la prima volta che mi succede e sinceramente non ho idea di come sia entrato
<marcy> non mi è mai successo in vita mia con ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<marcy> sono scioccato O_o
<marcodewey> Tornando a noi...
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy> cosa fa il chrome reset ? perdo i preferiti?
<enzotib> !chat | marcy e due
<ubot-it> marcy e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<David77> marcy: dice a te di andare sull'altro canale. stop
<marcodewey> la frase l'ho scritta: mi da ERROR
<David77> marcodewey: quando hai fatto quale comando?
<David77> *ha
<marcodewey> Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<marcodewey> ho scritto ecryptfs-mount-private
<David77> da live?
<marcy> io ci sono sull'altro canale... solo che siete le stesse persone...
<marcodewey> da live, sì
<enzotib> marcy: questo canale è riservato a problemi strettamente inerenti ad Ubuntu, indipendentemente dalle persone presenti in canale
<marcy> mi sembra ridicolo parlare con le stesse persone dello stesso problema su una chat diversa ma vabbè amen
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, ma dal tuo pc non riesci ad entrare in terminale in nesusn modo  ?
<marcodewey> scusate, ma la HOME criptata, non è normale che lo sia quando non sei LOGGATO?
<Mr_Pan>  marcodewey certo ..
<marcodewey> okk.... quindi non sono loggato. invece di scrivere un comando per decriptare la home... non esistono comandi da TERMINALE che mi facciano entrare da proprietario dei miei files?
<marcodewey> vorrei fare una prova con la mia password da TERMINALE
<David77> marcodewey: tu hai cripato la home in fase di installazione del sistema che non ti funziona. se non hai la pass di decriptaggio penso tu non la possa leggere, visto che tu stesso hai scelto (magari sbagliando) di criptarla
<David77> imho
<marcodewey> anche avendo sbagliato a immettere una password....
<marcodewey> vuoi che non me la facciano ripetere un paio di volte?
<marcodewey> in fase di istallazione intendo
<enzotib> marcodewey: se ti ricordi la password di login puoi leggere i dati, ma se non l'hai mai usata che dati vuoi che ci siano?
<marcodewey> ti ripeto... la mia password è UNA. se sbagliando l'ho immessa.... avrebbero comunque dovuto farmela ripetere due volte, non credete?
<marcodewey> insomma, non si immette una password per sbaglio.
<marcodewey> cosa faccio. provo Y di Yes?
<marcodewey> domanda. come posso scoprire con certezza il mio LOGIN?
<enzotib> mi sono perso l'inizio, Y a che?
<marcodewey> è l'unica cosa che potrei aver scritto in fase di upgrade andata storta-
<marcodewey> immissione di una password non voluta.
<marcodewey> mi state continuando a dare questa spiegazione... e allora io vi dico che l'unica password  che avrei potuto immettere per sbaglio è ENTER o Y di yes
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, fermati ...
<marcodewey> ascolto.
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, la situazione e'  che hai la home criptata ... finche' non fai almeno un tentativo per decriptarla (se ricordi la password) non ci spostiamo di 1 cm ...
<Mr_Pan> poi perche' o come hai messo la pssword non interessa
<marcodewey> io vorrei tentare di decriptarla, ma il comando che mi è stato suggerito di scrivere 'ecryptfs-mount-private' mi da ERROR...
<David77> marcodewey: a quanto ricordo la 'passphrase' la vedi quando sei dentro. ma ubuntu installato non ti funziona dopo un aggiormento kernel? se si prova ad entrare con un kernel precedente
<marcodewey> perché parli di passphrase?
<enzotib> marcodewey: scrissi una risposta su Chiedi tempo fa a riguardo, se può essere utile: https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/11253/backup-del-disco-criptato
<Mr_Pan> marcodewey, perche perche la passphrase di criptayione puo essere diversa dalla pasword utente
<David77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<marcodewey> a me interessa immettere la mia password. io so di non avere la passphrase... non l'ho mai messa
<David77> marcodewey: hai letto ciò che ha scritto enzotib?
<marcodewey> ancora no. sì ma io di sicuro non la ricordo questa passphrase. ora leggo
<David77> marcodewey: anche io una volta ho errato facendo la criptazione e l'ho ritrovata solo dall'interno facendo il log dall'installato ;)
<David77> è fatta apposta per evitare che qualcuno veda la home se non sei all'interno del sistema loggato
<marcodewey> io posso fare anche tutto passo passo in pratica montare sul mio HD est il mio HD interno. Ma poi come lo rimonto? Con quale password?
<marcodewey> Non è facile da capire intuitivamente.
<enzotib> marcodewey: hai Ubuntu running sull'HD esterno?
<marcodewey> Ripeto: io sono il proprietario di questo pc: e l'unico modo in cui ho protetto il mio pc era la mia password. Riuscirò a craccare il mio sistema senza password?
<marcodewey> no... su una USB da 4Gb
<enzotib> marcodewey: perché lo vuoi craccare senza password, tu la password la sai, o no?
<marcodewey> certo... ma non riuscivo a leggere doveavrei potuto immetterla
<marcodewey> fatemi capire: dovrei creare una Usb Live nel mio HD esterno?
<enzotib> marcodewey: ma no, ti serve solo un ubuntu funzionante, quello su USB va benissimo
<David77> marcodewey: a mio avviso dovresti più che altro riuscire a rientrare nel tuo ubuntu installato più che vedere i dati dall'esterno, che se home criptata non so... ma senti il mitico enzotib!
<marcodewey> tosta... cerco di seguire quanto suggerito ma mi sembra difficile.
<marcodewey> "Dal sistema-2 possiamo montare la partizione di sistema del sistema-1 semplicemente cliccandoci sopra dal filemanager, e questa sarà montata automaticamente in /media/utente2/uuid, dove utente2 è l'utente del sistema-2 che sta eseguendo l'azione, mentre uuid è quello della partizione."
<marcodewey> Dunque---- io sono sul mio computer: bin boot cdrom dev etc home lib lib64 media mnt opt proc root run sbin snap srv sys tmp usr var
<enzotib> ok
<marcodewey> QUESTE sono le cartelle
<marcodewey> root è l'unica con la X che non può essere mostrata
<marcodewey> HOME ha due cartelle che non possono essere mostrate 'dewey' e 'marco'
<enzotib> marcodewey: stai parlando del sistema avviato da USB?
<marcodewey> no, scusate... HOME si può vedere. la home che non posso vedere è mnt/home
<marcodewey> sì
<marcodewey> quindi la cartella marco è in mnt/home/marco
<enzotib> ok
<marcodewey> cosa faccio?
<enzotib> spe'
<enzotib> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/utente2/uuid/home/.ecryptfs/utente1/.Private/
<enzotib> non così, aspetta
<enzotib> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /mnt/home/.ecryptfs/marco/.Private/
<enzotib> prova questo
<marcodewey> dopo private uno spazio?
<enzotib> sì
<marcodewey> io sono in root@ubuntu:/home/marco#
<enzotib> che c'entra?
<enzotib> se sei già root non serve sudo, ma per il resto non importa dove sei
<marcodewey> mi dici come tornare indietro così magari riprovo prima quella frase che mi ha dato ERROR?
<marcodewey> ok...
<enzotib> che significa tornare indietro?
<marcodewey> scrivere la frase da root@ubuntu:
<marcodewey> ora sono in una cartella, no? non so se cambia qualcosa
<enzotib> ti dico di no
<marcodewey> ok scrivo
<marcodewey> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu: Connection refused
<enzotib> marcodewey: in genere qusto è un warning che non pregiudica niente
<marcodewey> INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<marcodewey> INFO: Found [/home/.ecryptfs/dewey/.Private].
<FInalxJoker> buonasera a tutti! :)
<enzotib> !ciao | FInalxJoker
<ubot-it> FInalxJoker: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marcodewey> Try to recover this directory? [Y/n] :
<enzotib> marcodewey: y
<enzotib> marcodewey: oppure solo invio
<marcodewey> Found your wrapped-passphrase
<enzotib> ottimo
<marcodewey> Do you know your LOGIN passphrase? Y/N
<enzotib> tu la conosci, vero?
<marcodewey> io conosco la mia password: non sono a conoscenza di nessuna passphrase :(
<enzotib> è la password che ti serve
<marcodewey> ok
<enzotib> rispondi Y
<marcodewey> calma e gesso
<marcodewey> inserted auth tok with sig [numeri lettere] into the user session keyring
<FInalxJoker> una domanda: stavo cercando di installare sul mio ormai anzianotto acer aspire one Xubuntu, dopo aver caricato l'iso (con unebootin) e settato il boot da usb non mi carica il OS mi rimane sempre bloccato in una schermata nera con scritto "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al" e provando a schiacciare qualche tas
<FInalxJoker> to il risultato è sempre nullo accompagnato da un fastidiosissimo *beeeppp*....cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> FInalxJoker: unetbootin non è che funzioni tanto bene
<enzotib> specie con le ultime versioni di Ubuntu
<enzotib> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<FInalxJoker> ottimo ora provo, grazie mille!
<enzotib> prego
<marcodewey> INFO: Success! Private data mounted at [ /tmp/ecryptfs.DHfYGDsY].
<enzotib> ottimo
<marcodewey> Try to recover this directory? Y/n?
<enzotib> uhm, questa domanda mi è nuova, apri un altro terminale e vai in /tmp/ecryptfs.DHfYGDsY
<enzotib> vedi cosa c'è
<marcodewey> ho scritto y e mi ha fatto riscrivere la passphrase
<enzotib> ok, e cosa è successo?
<marcodewey> ora mi dice che è stata montata in un'altra cartella tmp del tutto simile
<marcodewey> e finalmente posso andare a guardare
<marcodewey> calma ancora...
<enzotib> quanto ce vo'?
<marcodewey> non so dove cercare. quelle directory nel mio computer non le trovo
<enzotib> come le stai cercando?
<marcodewey> se scrivessi parole contenute nei miei files potrei trovarli?
<marcodewey> in tmp
<enzotib> marcodewey: qual è il nome della directory?
<marcodewey> e un'altra sempre in tmp
<marcodewey> ma non ci sono
<enzotib> marcodewey: ls /tmp/nome-completo
<enzotib> cosa restituisce questo comando che ti ho dato?
<marcodewey> in tmp ci sono 3 systemd-private-2df7etcetc con croce e lucchetto
<marcodewey> ora scrivo
<marcodewey> mi da una ventina fra files e cartelle
<marcodewey> qualche nome che riconosco.
<enzotib> marcodewey: cerca di seguire quello che ti dico
<marcodewey> ok... ma di cartelle ce ne sono due, ricordati
<enzotib> marcodewey: non devi vedere tutta /tmp, ma nello specifico quella col nome che ti ha dato l'output del comando
<enzotib> marcodewey: e le guardiamo entrambe
<marcodewey> dunque. due volte mi ha chiesto la passphrase
<marcodewey> la seconda mi ha ridato quei venti nomi
<marcodewey> la prima ls /tmp etc mi ha ridato solo examples.desktop
<enzotib> quali sono questi 20 nomi?
<marcodewey> call2.aup
<marcodewey> call2_data
<marcodewey> calle maldita.aup
<marcodewey> calle maldita_data
<marcodewey> deja-dup
<marcodewey> Documenti
<marcodewey> Modelli
<marcodewey> Scaricati
<marcodewey> examples.desktop
<marcodewey> Musica
<marcodewey> Scrivania
<enzotib> e non sono questi i tuoi dati?
<marcodewey> ffmpeg
<marcodewey> PHTO006.JPG
<marcodewey> su
<marcodewey> Immagini
<marcodewey> Pubblici
<marcodewey> Video
<marcodewey> Io andrei a vedere dentro Musica
<marcodewey> che faccio? scrivo ls /tmp/..../Musica ?
<enzotib> sì
<marcodewey> meraviglia
<marcodewey> ci sono tutte le mie mega cartelle
<enzotib> bene, ora io vado
<marcodewey> la domanda è.... perché non le trovo?
<David77> ciao enzotib :)
<marcodewey> le trovo su terminale
<enzotib> marcodewey: sudo nautilus
<marcodewey> enzotib sei un grande.... ma ti prego finisci il capolavoro
<marcodewey> CONNECTION REFUSED
<enzotib> marcodewey: forse perché da terminale sei root, con sudo nautilus apri un filemanager da root, così potrai vedere tutto
<enzotib> marcodewey: quello è il solito errore ininfluente di sudo
<marcodewey> quindi?
<marcodewey> come esco da root?
<enzotib> marcodewey: exit
<enzotib> (da terminale)
<enzotib> poi dipende da come sei diventato root
<marcodewey> chroot
<marcodewey> exit non funziona
<enzotib> chroot???
<enzotib> ma perché?
<marcodewey> ero disperato... non ne ho idea... uno dei tanti me l'ha suggerito
<enzotib> e comunque anche da chroot si esce con exit
<marcodewey> non mi ha cambiato nulla
<marcodewey> oh... sì
<enzotib> ecco perché l'errore di sudo!
<marcodewey> ora sì..ora sono ubuntu@ubuntu. dove dovrei trovare i miei files?
<enzotib> marcodewey: a dire il vero, dato che abbiamo fatto tutto dentro chroot, non sono sicuro che sono visibili da fuori
<marcodewey> wow
<enzotib> marcodewey: se me l'avessi detto...
<enzotib> marcodewey: vuoi mettere l'output di mount su pastebin
<enzotib> ?
<marcodewey> mi è venuta una risata isterica
<marcodewey> non mi funziona internet
<enzotib> proviamo a vedere se gli FS sono ancora montati, altrimenti si risolve ripetendo la procedura da fuori, non è un gran problema
<enzotib> e come sei collegato qui in chat?
<marcodewey> cosa faccio? con un altro computer
<enzotib> marcodewey: scrivi mount e premi invio
<enzotib> marcodewey: cosa riportano le ultime righe?
<marcodewey> ubuntu@ubuntu?
<enzotib> è una domanda?
<enzotib> marcodewey: dovresti essere un po' più veloce, io devo andare, sennò riprendiamo domani
<enzotib> marcodewey: comunque il problema è risolvibile, come hai visto
<marcodewey> ho scritto un messaggio che non è arrivato
<marcodewey> cmq non ci credo....
<marcodewey> dimmi solo cosa devo cercare?
<marcodewey> in quelle ultime righe?
<enzotib> marcodewey: qualosa con /tmp/nomestrano
<enzotib> qualcosa*
<marcodewey> ci sono
<enzotib> marcodewey: ok sudo nautilus /tmp/nomestrano
<enzotib> (o quello che è il punto di mount esatto)
<marcodewey> qui mi danno cartelle del tipo mnt/tmp/ecrypt....nome strano
<marcodewey> non è meglio che riprendo quelle cartelle di prima?
<marcodewey> anche quelle erano così infatti
<enzotib> marcodewey: devi prendere i nomi esatti che ti escono dal comando mount
<marcodewey> ok....il comando che ho usato prima mi da unable to find requeste file... pls check the spelling...
<marcodewey> ultima cosa... dal comando mount di prima prima o degli ultimi dieci minuti?
<enzotib> ultimo
<enzotib> ora vado, ci si rivede
<marcodewey> fammi sapere quando hai 10 minuti appena puoi domani! magari in privato!
<CarloAlberto> ciao a tutti:) avrei un problema...ho appena scaricato xubuntu sul mio acer aspire one, purtroppo non capisco perché ma non mi legge il driver wi-fi....consigli? Grazie a tutti!
<David77> xubuntu 16.04 spero
<CarloAlberto> la 16.10 :s
<Mr_Pan> CarloAlberto, sei collegato con il cavo  ?
<CarloAlberto> no, provo a collegarlo con il cavo?
<CarloAlberto> ok, con il cavo funziona. Però vorrei utilizzarlo in wi-fi, come dovrei procedere?
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-29
<bendy> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi perche nel mio 16.04 non esiste la cartella del setting password e portachiavi d'accesso, nè nelle impostazioni di sistema ne se la cerco nella dash?
<Jack> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | Jack
<ubot-it> Jack: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jack> grazie
<Jack> E' possibile avere un preventivo per un server ubuntu
<Jack> che non sia online
<glpiana> Jack, non sei in un negozio virtuale
<Carlin0> Jack, qui non si fanno affari si da solo supporto
<Jack> Ok grazie
<ryuujin> noooo... voelvo fargli l'offerta
<RICCARDO> ho bisogno di aiuto per la mia web cam che il sistema non legge grazie
<Carlin0> RICCARDO, collega la web cam e dai il comando lsusb nel terminale , poi metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> ecco ...
<Carlin0> ha risolto
<Mr_Pan> caduto
<vaguida> buon giorno, da alcuni giorni ho installato lubuntu 16.04.2 tutto ok sto solo impazzendo perchè non riesco a fargli vedere la stampante collegata via ubs (epson stylus photo r200) e nel menu stampanti non riesco ad aggiungerla come se non fosse collegata. cosa mi consigliate? grazie
<gigirock> ti consigliamo di rimanere collegato e di nn acquistare stampanti della ceppa
<edulis> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_Photo_R200
<cipollino> ciao! cè qualcuno per una info su ubuntu?
<cipollino> iuuuuu uuuuuu
<rek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN cosa fa lo script sudo vi /etc/openvpn/up.sh a cosa serve? potete spiegarlo riga per riga
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-30
<wilinux2> buongiorno, qualcuno se ne intende di wine ??
<ryuujin> wilinux2: solo vini italiani
<wilinux2> ho installato wine in linux mint, e sto usando un programma tipo un text editor, da questo programma quando apro un file, dovrei riuscire ad andare in rete, qualcuno sa che librerie devo aggiungere o come fare?
<ryuujin> ciao wilinux2, ho risposto su chat :)
<calciodonne> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | calciodonne
<ubot-it> calciodonne: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<calciodonne> non lo so se è il mezzo giusto ma sono entrato perche cerco un esperto in configurazioni server ubunto
<Carlin0> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<David77> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<calciodonne> lo so cos'è un server
<Carlin0> calciodonne, ma hai letto la guida ?
<David77> calciodonne: nel link messo dal buon Carli0 ci sono un sacco di link per fare le configurazioni
<David77> *Carlin0 (a)
<calciodonne> scusatemi ma io ho chiesto di un esperto in configurazione di un server ubuntu , perchè mi serve una figura del genere per la configurazione e gestione di un server dedicato
<[Enrico]> !chiedi
<Carlin0> calciodonne, se è una proposta di lavoro sei nel posto sbagliato
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<[Enrico]> poni la domanda, non chiedere se c'è qualcuno a cui farla prima di averla fatta. Difficile sapere se possiamo rispondere prima di sapere la domanda :)
<calciodonne> ho formulato la domanda, ringrazio Carlin0 per la risposta. qual è il posto giusto per una proposta di lavoro?
<Carlin0> calciodonne, un portale di annunci ?
<gigirock> !paga
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paga'
<calciodonne> su ubuntu non c'è? certo che pago
<gigirock> calciodonne aspetta un attimo
<Carlin0> calciodonne, qui supporto volontario , non si fanno affari
<calciodonne> il supporto volontario per trovare un collaboratore no?
<gigirock> calciodonne, no non e' nelle regole, cerca ubuntu advantage in rete
<gigirock> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<calciodonne> grazie gigirock e grazie a tutti voi
<David77> https://www.ubuntu.com/support
<David77> https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing
<enr97> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04ts da cd l sul mio nuovo ssd samsung 850 evo 500gb, collegato ho un altro hdd da 1tb con dei dati che avevo sul precedente windows10 e la swap area da 8gb
<enr97> l installazione sembra andata a buon fine mi ha chiesto di riavviare ma al riavvio a quanto pare non legge il disco e il pc rimane nella solita schermata blu
<enr97> mi era gia- capitato ma non ricordo come risolvere, ringrazio chiunque mi aiuti
<David77> enr97: schermata blu? quella è di win? ubuntu non ha schermate blu, che io sappia
<enr97> mi dice il tuo pc ha bisogno di essere riparato qualcosa del genere
<enr97> non riesce ad avviare al boot il nuovo ssd appena installato con ubuntu dentro a quato pare
<David77> enr97: io, da pc spento, staccherei l'hdd da 1tb e poi riavvierei
<David77> l'ssd è interno vero?
<enr97> provo a far cosi_
<enr97> sisi chiaro
<enr97> staccando l hhd cosa dovrebbe cambiare_
<enr97> a me pareva ci fossero un paio di comandi da dare in linea di comando che facessero vedere al boot il nuovo disco con ubuntu
<David77> ma sono tutti e 2 interni?
<enr97> yes
<David77> mmmm non vorrei che mettendo il disco con win parta con quello
<enr97> windows era installato in un altro ssd che ho staccato per questo nuovo
<enr97> la situazione attuale e- hdd 1tb con dentro dati vari usati nel vecchio windows e ssd da 500gb con ubuntu 16.04 lts
<enr97> se lo avvio non trova niente da bootare
<enr97> se apro il bios mi legge solo l hdd e il cd
<David77> se fa una schermata blu probabilmente parte win e non ubuntu. io farei una prova senza il disco da 1tb per vedere se parte bene ubuntu
<enr97> mi collego a questa chat dal cellulare spengo il pc e provo
<enr97> anche se non vede l ssd ora non vedo perche dovrebbe vederlo staccando l hhd
<David77> magari c'è un problema master / slave con i 2 hdd?
<enr97> dal cellulare non mi funziona bene comunque spengo qua e provo poi torno
<enr97> grazie mille intanto
<enr97> è partito grazie ancora
<enr97> adesso per utilizzare anche l hdd posso attaccarlo direttamente ora?
<enr97> o continua a causarmi problemi?
<David77> non credo sia un hotswap
<enr97> spengo collego riaccendo
<David77> io nei tuoi panni, sopratutto se i dati sono importanti, avrei prima copiato
<enr97> e spero ora funzioni anche con l altro attaccato?
<enr97> non riuscivo a copiare tutto perché mi si è rotto l hard disk esterno
<David77> se c'è un problema di master / slave dei 2 dischi sei da capo a prima, imho
<David77> che sfortuna!
<enr97> e piu che altro ho pensato che dato che l hdd è secondario solo per i dati non avrei incontrato troppi problemi
<enr97> come posso fare per risolvere sta cosa?
<enr97> comunque il mio hdd mi serve non posso non accederci
<David77> se i comandi li hai chiesti quì potresti comunque vedere sui log
<enr97> ehh non so
<enr97> forse fu carlin0 ad aiutarmi
<David77> quanti sono i dati 'importanti' sul disco da 1tb che devi portare su ubuntu? certo Carlin0 è più bravo di me, di questo sono certo :)
<David77> comunque hai appurato che la schermata blu, come immaginavo, non era di ubuntu :)
<enr97> yes
<enr97> ma no guarda la ho vari dati tipo foto giochini anche cavolate
<enr97> non è importante quasi nulla meno le foto che comunque non mi va di perdere
<enr97> però non vorrei cancellare niente perche poi son certo che tra 1 mese 1 anno quello che è dirò ah cavolo ce l avevo e ora non piu
<David77> per me hai un problema di master / slave e quindi 'vede' solo un disco
<enr97> è probabile ma io non so come risolverlo
<David77> quando, anni fa, lasciai win per ubuntu ho messo il mio 'vecchio' disco su usb e l'ho copiato da lì. comunque se vuoi attendi qualcuno più esperto. io cerco di aiutare ma qualcuno magari è più esperto. il problema master / slave è più un problema hardware che software
<David77> poi comunque io il backup di cose importanti le faccio su almeno 2 dischi diversi per evitare problemi di rottura sul disco di backup
<enr97> sisi ma il problema piu che il backup è giusto poter utilizzare l hdd anche solo per salvare i futuri dati che avro su ubuntu li e non tener tutto su ssd riempiendolo per niente
<David77> giusto, ma se il bios non 'vede' i 2 dischi insieme neanche il grub ubuntu lo può vedere.... :(
<enr97> io sto cercando ma non riesco a trovare na situazione come la mia
<enr97> attendo anche qua magari qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi ne sarei molto lieto
<enr97> intanto mi installo tutti i vari programmini sul nuovo ubuntu e incrocio le dita
<David77> prova ad andare nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat per vedere se qualcuno sa risolvere un problema 'hardware' master / slave
<enr97> ho appena scritto
<enr97> Problema master/slave ssd con ubuntu installato non viene letto se non scollego hdd con dati del vecchio win10
<enr97> please help me
<enr97> ho perso la connessione di nuovo, scusate e riscrivo
<enr97> ho un problema di master/slave a quanto pare tra ssd co ubuntu installato e hdd con dati del vecchio win10, se attacco l hdd il sistema non avvia ubuntu e non legge l ssd
<enr97> come posso utilizzarli assieme?
<gigirock> enr97: dipende da dove deve fare il boot se entrambi i dischi hanno settore di boot...
<David77> gigirock: da bios sembra ne veda uno solo
<enr97> l hdd era utilizzato solo per tenere i dati nel vecchio sistema con win10
<David77> ma per me è più un problema hardware che software
<gigirock> enr97: ma é uefi ?
<enr97> io non so cosa fare e non son per niente esperto di ste cose
<enr97> cosa è uefi?
<enr97> nel bios il logo uefi stava solo sul lettore dvd ( e poi c era lo stesso anche senza il logo uefi)
<gigirock> enr97: hai il disco o usb con il quale hai fatto l'installazione
<enr97> disco
<gigirock> Ok allora avvia il disco selezionando uefi poi cerca la soluzione boot-repair
<enr97> non ho capito
<enr97> metto il mio lettore dvd/cd col logo uefi primo al boot e inserisco il disco e avvio
<gigirock> enr97: prendi il disco di installazione avvii scegliendo dal menù iniziale il dvd versione uefi
<enr97> prima mi pareva non lo leggesse con l uefi
<enr97> dal menu di boot posso scegliere la versione uefi
<gigirock> enr97: dovresti anche disabilitare sicure boot nel bios
<enr97> ma mi pare non lo leggesse prima il dvd di ubuntu se sceglievo uefi infatti per l installazione ho scelto l altro non uefi
<gigirock> enr97: se hai win 10 ci sono moooolte probabilità che usano uefi
<enr97> win10 ce l avevo in un altro ssd che ora ho scollegato per questo nuovo con ubuntu
<gigirock> enr97: ma lo scopo finale quale è ?
<enr97> riuscire a vedere anche sto hdd cosi posso salvarmi i miei dati la e non sul ssd per il sistema
<enr97> e soprattutto ho ancora dei vecchi dati utili sul hdd e non mi va non poterlo piu usare
<enr97> senno a sto punto rimanevo su win col vecchio
<gigirock> Allora dobbiamo ottenere un sistema con os ubuntu su ssd e hardsik meccanico solo per i dati ?
<enr97> sisi
<gigirock> Niente + Windows ?
<enr97> avrei un altro ssd da 64 con win10 ma che momentaneamente è staccato perche avevo solo un cavo sata6
<enr97> compro un altro cavo e vorrei attaccare anche sto piccolo ssd da 64 con windows perche ovviamente mi servirà sempre anche per scuola o per giocare :))
<gigirock> enr97: 6 complicato
<enr97> però per ora mi basterebbe utilizzare l mio hdd per i dati ahhaha
<enr97> no problem per windows
<enr97> che tra l altro mi ha riempito 64gb di ssd da solo come se fosse lievitato nel tempo fino a renderlo inutilizzabile
<gigirock> Quello è un problema del chan ##windows
<enr97> sisi ma non voglio manco entrarci
<enr97> mi preme solo risolvere questa cosa cosi da avere il mio ssd per ubuntu e il mio hdd per foto programmi e dati
<gigirock> enr97: collega entrambi i dischi vai nel bios e disabilita secure boot metti la priorità al disco ssd . Riavvia . Inserisci il dvd ubuntu e segui la guida del boot-repair
<enr97> ma se nel bios non me lo legge l ssd?
<enr97> e non ho capito il boot repair come lo faccio
<gigirock> AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair - Wiki di ubuntu-it https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<gigirock> enr97: purtroppo per il punto dove 6 arrivato non esiste la soluzione con un solo comando
<enr97> ok provo spengo collego hdd apro il bios tolgo security mode apro la live e faccio boot repair
<gigirock> Ok ma il dvd lo lanci dallopzione uefi
<enr97> ok
<enr97> provo e torno qua
<enr97> eccomi
<enr97> ora nel bios mi leggeva l ssd e pareva anche l hdd ma non per il boot chiaramente
<enr97> il dvd non aveva la scelta uefi stavolta
<enr97> sono andato sotto quella roba security
<enr97> era settato a windows uefi os
<enr97> ho settato other sistem
<gigirock> K
<enr97> rimane enabled safety boot però c'è scritto che funziona solo se setti uefi windows os
<enr97> qua da ubuntu ora come vedo se l hdd da 1tb collegato lo riesco a vedere?
<gigirock> Dal terminale scrivi sudo fdisk -L
<enr97> se non va provo il boot repair dalla live ma magari ora lo vede e sono apposto
<gigirock> L minuscolo
<enr97> fdisk
<enr97> cannot open ... access denied
<enr97> su tipo 15 cose
<gigirock> enr97: la combinazione giusta è secondo me uefi mode ma senza quel Safety boot
<enr97> il safety non me lo fa disabilitare
<enr97> posso cambiare solo sto microsoft os uefi o another os
<gigirock> Il disco meccanico è stato formattato con uefi
<enr97> i don't know
<gigirock>  Di sicuro è così e quindi dobbiamo avere una conf uefi
<enr97> che faccio?
<enr97> senno ritorno domani e ora mi metto a studiare
<gigirock> In uefi mode devi fare boot repair
<enr97> non pensavo ci volesse tutto sto tempo per installare ubuntu da nuovo con due dischi
<enr97> provo con la live quindi
<enr97> spengo e ritorno tra un po spero di far tutto
<gigirock> Studia io devo andare ciao
<enr97> eccomi dalla live
<enr97> ho avviato il dvd in uefi
<enr97> ora faccio il boot repair
<enr97> gigirock
<enr97> non lasciarmi ora *((
<enr97> sto installando grub in tutti i device che ha rilevato *(due volte ssd e una volta hdd come mi han consigliato nel boot repair)
<David77> una domanda: perchè su https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice#Installing_a_newer_version_of_LibreOffice_than_available_via_Ubuntu_repositories dice di mettere anche python-software-properties mentre su https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/LibreOffice?action=show&redirect=LibreOffice#Da_PPA no? grazie
<David77> e più in generale a che serve esattamente python-software-properties - manage the repositories that you install software from ? grazie
<luigi> buonasera, ho unn hp pavilon 5000 mi e stato formattato con l'intento di installare xubuntu . inserito il cd con il programma non parte.
<enzotib> luigi:l'hai fatto tu il CD?
<luigi> si
<luigi> o meglio un amico che a quanto pare ne capisce meno di me
<enzotib> e come è stato fatto, lo sai?
<enzotib> hai controllato la checksum?
<luigi> ha masterizzato tutta la cartella scaricata su di un altro computer, l'ha inserita e non parte
<luigi> il computer me lo ha formattato e adesso non parte
<luigi> mi spiego meglio, inserendo il cd nel computer ormai formattato non parte
<enzotib> luigi: non ci crea mica così il CD
<rwdy> Salve, qualcuno mi può aiutare a aumentare una partizione?
<David77> c'è gparted... ma attenzione non è certa la sicurezza dei dati come tutti i pacchetti di questo tipo dicono ;)
<rwdy> File system     Inode IUsati ILiberi IUso% Montato su
<rwdy> udev           500314    612  499702    1% /dev
<rwdy> tmpfs          505664    961  504703    1% /run
<rwdy> tmpfs          505664     42  505622    1% /dev/shm
<rwdy> tmpfs          505664      7  505657    1% /run/lock
<rwdy> tmpfs          505664     18  505646    1% /sys/fs/cgroup
<Cluto61> Come devo fare per formattare un PC con installato Windows 10 e installare Ubuntu
<norman> buonasera,
<norman> ragazzi ho un problema con i video, vanno a scatti sia sul browser che su vlc ed altri riproduttori video
<norman> ho la 16.04
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-01
<gege> c'è nessuno
<daniele-rossi-te> Ricevo frequentemente questa segnalazione: "Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema", mi chiede poi di segnalare la cosa e lo faccio, ma non si risolve nulla. Non ricevo più notifiche di aggiornamenti, ho provato ad eseguire manualmente Aggiornamenti Software ma il programma non parte. Se fosse un sistema windows direi di essere affet
<daniele-rossi-te> to da un virus Non so cosa fare
<enzotib> daniele-rossi-te: apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<daniele-rossi58> Ricevo frequentemente questa segnalazione: "Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema", mi chiede poi di segnalare la cosa e lo faccio, ma non si risolve nulla. Non ricevo più notifiche di aggiornamenti, ho provato ad eseguire manualmente Aggiornamenti Software ma il programma non parte. Se fosse un sistema windows direi di essere affet
<daniele-rossi58> to da un virus Non so cosa fare
<enzotib> daniele-rossi58: leggi quello che ho scritto?
<Mr_Pan> cade di continuo ...
<enzotib> daniele-rossi58: sistema la tua connessione
<enzotib> daniele-rossi58: sistema la tua connessione o sono costretto a bannarti
<enzotib> niente, proprio non legge
<davide> exit
<davide> quit
<porrio23> Buongiorno Ragazzi. Fra un po' installerò Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.2 (64 bit) sul mio Notebook. L'hard disk è grande 500GB. Potete aiutarmi con partizioni? (Per il SO, SWAP e per i Dati)
<porrio23> La RAM è di 4GB
<Carlin0> porrio23, usi ibernazione del sistema operativo ?
<porrio23> No
<Carlin0> porrio23, allora con 4 gb di ram potresti quasi fare  ameno della swap ma se proprio vuoi farla dagli 2/3 gb , poi dai 25/30 gb al SO e  il resto dati
<Carlin0> porrio23, che cpu ha il pc ?
<porrio23> è questo qui: http://store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=W4N06EA&opt=ABZ&sel=NTB
<Carlin0> i3 .. ok
<Carlin0> non è che sia così potente come cpu forse ti conviene xubuntu o mate al posto di gnome
<porrio23> Ah ecco. Allora è meglio scaricare una di quelle 2. Sempre 64 bit, giusto?
<Carlin0> Clockspeed: 2.0 GHz
<Carlin0> No of Cores: 2 (2 logical cores per physical)
<porrio23> Ehm, non me ne intendo molto :P
<Carlin0> porrio23, in sostanza cambia solo la grafica che è + leggera , puoi scaricarle entrambe e dargli una occhiata da live quella che ti piace di +
<Carlin0> il motore di ubuntu resta sempre lo stesso
<Carlin0> poi boh libero di fare ma secondo me gnome è pesantuccio per quel processore rischi che poi il SO sia lento
<Carlin0> porrio23, si cmq sempre la 16.04 a 64 bit
<porrio23> Ok, grazie Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> prova xubuntu o ubuntu mate degustibus lol
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti,ho un problema con synaptic il gestore pacchetti.In pratica viene solo lanciato da root e viene ignorato da terminale utente con sudo synaptic o lanciato dal menù.
<LoZioNe> può essere un problemi di permessi?
<Carlin0> e se lo apri da menù ?
<LoZioNe> da Utente non da nulla
<Carlin0> LoZioNe, ma su ubuntu ?
<LoZioNe> Debian
<Carlin0> lo sai che qui non si da supporto a debian
<LoZioNe> sono anche su #debianizzati e #debian-it...è un po come stare su irc di Arch...
<LoZioNe> se provo a cambiare permessi dando: chmod a=rwx synaptic è troppo?
<enzotib> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<scott78> Buongiorno a tutti, la mia derivata è Xubuntu 16.04.2 quindi uso XFCE come interfaccia grafica, qualcuno mi potrebbe dire quale pacchetto di gnome 3 scaricare con synaptic, per poter scegliere all'avvio quale interfaccia utilizzare....
<enzotib> scott78: non è molto consigliabile, dato che ti troverai i programmi tipici dell'uno e dell'altro desktop
<scott78> enzotib grazie non e possibile avere solo l'interfaccia gnome 3?
<enzotib> scott78: quando installi gnome, credo che il pacchetto sia ubuntu-gnome-desktop, il pacchetto si tira dietro diversi programmi di utilità, che so, file manager, email client, etc.
<enzotib> ed ogni desktop environment ha i suoi programmi preferiti
<scott78> enzotib: capisco
<scott78> enzotib: posso poi sempre disinstallarlo dovrebbero togliere anche i programmi..... ho no?
<scott78> enzotib: vorrei provarla
<enzotib> non è detto, però dal log di dpkg puoi risalire a quali pacchetti togliere
<enzotib> tiene traccia di giorno e ora in cui inizi ad installare
<scott78> ok capito
<scott78> enzotib: su synaptic mi da come versione la 0.58.... è una delle ultime?
<enzotib> scott78: questa è la versione del pacchetto non di gnome, ovviamente
<enzotib> su 17.04 vedo che c'è la 0.78
<scott78> enzotib: ubuntu gnome desktop 0.58.3
<scott78> enzotib: ho trovato anche questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Installazione
<enzotib> scott78: bene, dice di installare gnome-shell per avere solo l'ambiente senza programmi
<scott78> enzotib: provo ha installare solo la shell ma si blocca
<enzotib> cosa dice
<scott78> si apre la finestra di gnome software e dice: non ha funzionato
<enzotib> prova da terminale: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<scott78> enzotib: fatto sta scaricando
<scott78> enzotib: alla fine non occore dare sudo apt-get upgrade e update giusto?????
<scott78> enzotib: esco e la provo e rientro ti faccio sapere come è andata
<scott78> enzotib: sono da gnome
<enzotib> scott78: tutto a posto?
<scott78> funziona grazie
<enzotib> bene
<scott78> enzotib: pensavo che sulla schermata attività pensavo che ci fosse un menu a tendina ma nn e cosi
<scott78> enzotib: forse si deve abilitare?????
<enzotib> scott78: i menu a tendina non si usano nelle nuove interfacce
<enzotib> ora pranzo, a dopo
<scott78> enzotib: ok grazie buonpranzo
<Matteo97> salve, qualcuno si intende di Xubuntu?
<Matteo97> se qualcuno è in chat per favore rispondesse, giusto per sapere se avete ricevuto il messaggio
<gigirock> Matteo97, siamo tuttorecchie in attesa della tua domanda
<Matteo97> meno male
<Matteo97> sapete qualcosa su Xubuntu, siete pratici nell'installazione?
<Carlin0> Matteo97, poni la domanda
<Matteo97> allora, stavo installando Xubuntu 17.04
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Matteo97> su un Notebook con questi requisiti
<Matteo97> ok scusate
<Matteo97> Vabbé oddio, era un Notebook ultrapotente, non penso sia quello il problema, infatti ho provato la versione Live ed andava benissimo. Però al termine dell'installazione (da chiavetta), nel momento in cui si è resettato (per completarel'installazione), mi dava il seguente messaggio "No Bootable Device"
<Carlin0> Matteo97,ha uefi ?
<Matteo97> Allora, premeto che non m'intendo molto di ciò, ad ogni modo, questo penso sia stato il problema: Durante l'installazione decisi di "Cancellare il disco ed installare quindi solo Xubuntu". Uefi? Penso di sì
<Carlin0> Matteo97, penso non basta sono particolari importanti
<gigirock> Matteo97, che versione di windows c'era' su quel notebook prima del disastro
<Matteo97> Windows 10
<Matteo97> Acer Aspire E 15
<gigirock> Matteo97, probabilmente era uefi e non hai disabilitato secure boot.
<gigirock> Matteo97, ma al momento come e' la situazione ?
<Matteo97> niente, come vi ho detto, se accendo il pc: viene per un attimo caricata come prima il logo della Acer ma poi compare quella scritta
<Carlin0> se è quello che ho visto è del 2015 quindi ha uefi
<Matteo97> Se ho capito bene: se io dovessi andare nel bios e provare a disabilitare secure bbot, funzionerà?
<gigirock> Matteo97, oppure hai installato grub in partizione
<Matteo97> ma... guarda io non saprei, se ho cancellato il disco, io penso che poi Xubuntu automaticamente ha fatto lui il lavoro. E secondo me dovrebbe aver sistemato ogni cosa in effetti su un unico disco... bo non so
<gigirock> Matteo97, riprendi il disco di installazione e fai attenzione al menu boot se chiede di uefi o meno
<Matteo97> quale disco di installazione?
<gigirock> Matteo97, quello che hai usato per l'installazione
<jackman> buongiorno
<Matteo97> di Xubuntu chiaramente? Ad ogni modo vi è un problema, scusatemi, e che io ancora non ho capito cos'è UEFI, la sento dire ovunque ma se voi mi spiegaste magari potrei essere più pratico
<gigirock> !uefi | Matteo97
<ubot-it> Matteo97: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Carlin0> Matteo97, uefi è una specie di bios moderno
<jackman> volevo sapere quando installo ubuntu 17.04
<jackman> e non ho i driver compatibili
<jackman> come faccio
<Carlin0> jackman, che driver ti servivano ?
<gigirock> jackman, prima cosa se puoi installare 1604.2 sarebbe meglio
<jackman> in generale per vedere se il mio pc e compatibile con i driver esempi
<jackman> esp
<jackman> esempio un pc portatile
<jackman> una persona normale ci installa il sistema ubuntu inconsapevole
<jackman> se i driver sono compatibili
<Matteo97> ma uefi era preinstallata per caso nel OS precedente? perché se si dovesse essere cancellata?
<Carlin0> jackman, quando sei da live provi che funzioni tutto ad esempio wifi etc etc
<jackman> tipo scheda wifi
<jackman> cioe devo fare prima la versione di prova
<jackman> per vedere tutto se va
<jackman> se non va non lo installo
<gigirock> Matteo97, uefi fa parte del sistema ma va configurato nella giusta maniera per far funzionare ubuntu
<Carlin0> jackman, quello che usi per installare funziona anche per provare
<jackman> capito ma per formattare ubuntu dopo installato e ci voglio installare un altro sistema operativo
<jackman> non me lo fa installare
<jackman> devo modificare qualcosa dal bios
<jackman> ?
<Matteo97> ad ogni modo so una cosa, ora che sono entrato nel BIOS: il Secure Boot è attivato ma non mi da la possibilità di disattivarlo
<Carlin0> jackman, cosa vorresti installare ?
<gigirock> Matteo97, aspe
<jackman> se windows passo a ubuntu e ubuntu non e compatibile e vorrei passare a win 10 di nuovo non posso installare dinuovo wind 10 perche ubuntu lo impedisce
<Carlin0> non è vero jackman al massimo formatti ntfs e installi win
<jackman> perche si deve cambiare un impostazione del bios che non ricordo
<Matteo97> gigirock, ascolta, ti do tempo, io vado a mangiare, tornerò tra 30 minuti
<Carlin0> poi jackman non devi formattare win potresti installare ubuntu al suo fianco
<jackman> ma se si formatta l intero sistema rimane solo i file di installazione di ubuntu del vecchio sistema non rimane niente
<jackman> ubuntu li converte in un altro formato
<gigirock> Matteo97, Set a Supervisor password. This is mandatory in order to disable secure boot or else secure boot option will always be greyed out. Also, either save this password somewhere safe where you can access it years later as well or simply clear it after disabling secure boot.
<Carlin0> dove lo hai letto che ubuntu converte file jackman ?
<jackman> lo testato su nootebook acer tempo fa e su un pc portatile di recente
<Carlin0> hai testato male fidati
<jackman> devo fare altre prove
<jackman> allora
<gigirock> https://itsfoss.com/disable-secure-boot-in-acer/
<jackman> volevo domandare per scaricare i driver del pc come faccio
<jackman> ce un codie sudo
<jackman> codice
<jackman> particolare che li scarica
<jackman> per rendere il pc compatibile
<jackman> dopo aver installato ubuntu
<jackman> ?
<Carlin0> jackman, ti ho già risposto a questo
<jackman> a ok grazie
<gigirock> https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/
<gigirock> salve Jan54
<Jan54> salve buon pomeriggio
<Jan54> sapete dirmi cosa devo fare per aprire gli script di irc gate
<Jan54> li scarico ma non me li apre
<gigirock> Jan54, cosa e' irc gate ?
<Jan54> ircgate ilserver chat
<Jan54> tipo simosnap
<Carlin0> che script devi aprire Jan54 ?
<il-duca> buon pomeriggio
<Jan54> balck angel e zero script
<Carlin0> ma è roba windows Jan54 ?
<Jan54> si
<Carlin0> !windows | Jan54
<Jan54> almeno credo
<il-duca> avrei bisogno di un consiglio, posso chiedere a voi?
<ubot-it> Jan54: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Carlin0> !chiedi | il-duca
<ubot-it> il-duca: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock> il-duca, si dica duca
<Jan54> ok grazie
<il-duca> ok vorrei installare lubuntu 17.04 sul mio vecchio amilo 1650 ma con la versione prova non riconosce la scheda wi fi
<Carlin0> il-duca, prova con la 16.04
<Carlin0> il-duca, sei da live cd ora ?
<il-duca> grazie scaricherò quella e provo, buona giornata a tutti
<Carlin0> il-duca, se in prova non va il wifi collega il cavo ed entra qui
<il-duca> purtroppo la scheda lan non funziona
<il-duca> sono con un altro portatile
<matteo97> ok sono tornato (y)
<Carlin0> il-duca, verifica allora che scheda è quella wifi
<il-duca> qui ho installato ubuntu e va benissimo sono soddisfatto altro che wind
<gigirock> matteo97, che hai mangiato ?
<matteo97> spaghetti e pesce
<matteo97> (pranzo)
<gigirock> matteo97, ci sono 2 link illegali che ti mando il 2ndo e' esattamente il tuo problema.....
<gigirock> https://itsfoss.com/disable-secure-boot-in-acer/ matteo97
<gigirock> https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/ matteo97
<matteo97> nel secondo link per me vi è un problema
<matteo97> non mi fa modificare le impostazioni del secure boot, ho dato un occhiata al primo link e forse ciò si potrebbe fare se inmposto una "supervisor password", giusto?
<gigirock> nn e' un problema ma una nuova opportunita' di conoscenza
<gigirock> matteo97, perspicace
<matteo97> mmm, vado ^_^
<matteo97> vado?
<gigirock> matteo97, vai vai
<matteo97> gigirock... sai sei molto bravo
<matteo97> sì era quello
<gigirock> matteo97, son bravo a cercare su gugol
<matteo97> va bene, allora alla prossima, ciao a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto ;)
<porro23> Ciao Ragazzi. Sto provando ad installare Xubuntu 16.04 64bit e durante l'installazione è comparso questo messaggio "L'installazione del pacchetto «grub-efi-amd64-signed» in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema installato non si avvierà."
<porro23> L'installazione si è bloccata e ora sono nuovamente in Live
<gigirock> porro23, sistema uefi ? disabilitato secure boot
<porro23> Scusami gigirock, ma non ho capito
<gigirock> porro23, su che pc hai tentato l'installazione ?
<porro23> Questo qui: http://store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=W4N06EA&opt=ABZ&sel=NTB
<porro23> C'era FreeDOS. Ho cancellato tutto e ho creato 3 partizioni (primarie): / , SWAP e /home
<gigirock> porro23, vai nel bios e vedi se puoi disabilitare l'opzione secure boot
<gigirock> porro23, adesso 6 dalla live di quel pc ?
<porro23> si
<gigirock> allora apri un terminale e scrivi :
<gigirock> sudo apt install pastebinit
<porro23> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmNj7Pw1jIM compare questo
<gigirock> porro23, allora sudo df -u | pastebinit e pasta qui il link risultante
<porro23> https://thepasteb.in/p/VmhLcJK23xnr8CW
<gigirock> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair porro23
<porro23> fatto, dopo ho premuto 'ENTER'
<porro23> incollo il risultato qui?
<gigirock> sudo apt-get update porro23
<porro23> fatto gigirock
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install boot-repair porro23
<porro23> fatto
<gigirock> ok adesso avvia boot-repair e usa 'reccomended repair'
<gigirock> ok adesso avvia boot-repair e usa 'reccomended repair' porro23
<porro23> "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB~250MB, start of the disk, boot flag)."
<porro23> Mi chiede se continuare gigirock
<gigirock> mmmh meglio di no...
<gigirock> dobbiamo andare nel bios e disabilitare uefi....
<gigirock> porro23, 6 capace ?
<porro23> Mai fatto, però ci provo :P
<porro23> Sono andato nel BIOS e l'opzione "Secure Boot" è bloccata su "Disabilitato" gigirock
<gigirock> porro23, invece c'e' una opzione che disabilita uefi o efi ?
<porro23> Ho trovato la parola UEFI, ma non c'era nessuna opzione per disabilitarla :\
<gigirock> qualcosa tipo legacy mode o CSM
<porro23> sì, c'è "Legacy Support" --> Enabled
<porro23> gigirock
<gigirock> quali altri opzioni porro23 ?
<porro23> ecco qui: http://imgur.com/a/AsVsb gigirock
<gigirock> porro23, quindi per legacy support c'e solo "enabled" o "disabled" ?
<porro23> Quello posso cambiarlo in "disabled"
<porro23> si, ci sono solo quei due gigirock
<gigirock> e' strano perche' come vedi il disco che fa il boot e' 'hard drive' in legacy mode , quindi uefi non e' abilitato e invece ubuntu lo vede come boot uefi...
<gigirock> porro23, salva questa situazione nel bios e riavvia, ma quando riavvi , chiede qualcosa riguardo il legacy mode ?
<gigirock> porro23, hai fatto una chiavetta o un dvd ?
<porro23> chiavetta con Rufus gigirock
<gigirock> ok, e quando avvii dalla chiavetta hai delle richieste tipo uefi usb o legacy usb ?
<porro23> No, nessuna di quelle richieste. Comunque ho Disabilitato Legacy Mode, salvato e riavviato. Mi compare questo: http://imgur.com/a/izQ12
<porro23> (all'avvio)
<gigirock> e se abilti legacy mode cosa hai all'avvio ?
<porro23> Mi compare "No Bootable Device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<gigirock> porro23, ok ma quando hai provato con boot repair legacy mode come era ?
<porro23> Enabled
<gigirock> proviamo con boot repair e disabled legacy mode
<porro23> Puoi riscrivermi i comandi, per favore?
<gigirock> si ma adesso 6 gia' in live con disabled ?
<porro23> Si gigirock
<gigirock> ok apri il terminale porro23
<gigirock> porro23, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<gigirock> porro23, sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> porro23, poi lancia boot-repair
<porro23> Non trova il programma. Dopo aver aggiunto i repository, non dovrei lanciare "sudo apt install boot-repair"?
<gigirock> si scusa mi e' rimasto ... nel paste
<porro23> mi compare lo stesso problema. "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB-250MB, start of the disk, boot flag)."
<porro23> e mi chiede "Do you want to continue?"
<gigirock> porro23, quel pc e' nuovo vero ? nel senso che al max rifacciamo un altra installazione ?
<porro23> si, non ci sono problemi
<gigirock> e allora continuiamo e vediamo
<gigirock> quindi ?
<porro23> Mi ha fatto copiare e incollare dei comandi nel Terminale. Ora ha finito e mi compare una schermata dove mi chiede "Grub Install Devices:" e devo scegliere tra "dev/sda/" , "dev/sda1/ dove c'è "/" oppure "dev/sdb/"
<porro23> Quale devo scegliere?
<gigirock>     /dev/sda porro23
<porro23> http://imgur.com/a/PW5kn gigirock
<gigirock> scegli no porro23
<porro23> Ritorna alla schermata dove devo scegliere "Grub install devices"
<porro23> Dovrei scegliere /dev/sda1?
<gigirock> no ancora /dev/sda e poi rispondi si alla domanda....
<porro23> Ok fatto. Ora Riprovo ad installare xubuntu?
<gigirock> no riavvia e vediamo che succede
<porro23> Ho riavviato e mi compare "Boot Device not found. Please install an operating system on your hard disk"
<gigirock> che palle...
<gigirock> porro riavvia l'installazione e vediamo ma e' un comportamento strano ....
<porro23> Quando è comparso il messaggio d'errore durante l'installazione, me l'ha bloccata .
<gigirock> porro23, ok ma adesso abbiamo messo disabled... riproviamo con l'installazione.
<porro23> Ok riprovo
<pespe> buongiorno
<porro23> mi compare questo durante l'installazione http://imgur.com/a/LSkNU gigirock
<porro23> spero si veda..
<gigirock> benalzato pespe
<gigirock> porro23, no nn leggo
<pespe> grazie gigi rock
<pespe> avrei un problema chi può darmi un aiutino?
<gigirock> !domanda | pespe
<ubot-it> pespe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pespe> ho ubuntu 17.04 funziona quasi tutto tranne quando devo collegar un proiettore al pc che è un portatile , non mi abilita il tasto mirror monitor
<gigirock> pespe, nel win quale e' la combinazione di tasti per il mirror ?
<porro23> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24997014/ gigirock
<porro23> Mi dice se continuare in modalità UEFI o tornare indietro gigirock
<pespe> facevo fn+F5 ed usciva il menu come adesso solo che o solo le combinazioni monitor lap - secondo monitor - schemo esteso l
<pespe> la funzione clone on mirror screen si vede ma non è abilitata
<gigirock> pespe, che scheda hai che ubuntu e che monitor colleghi
<gigirock> porro23, ma dice che continuando non funzionera' ?
<pespe> la scheda è una ati radeon x700 mentre come monitor ho provato due peoiettori e un monitor ace 19"
<porro23> dice che potrebbe essere difficile riavviare il computer in uno dei sistemi operativi che utilizza la modalità BIOS
<gigirock> porro23, continua...
<pespe> in realta ho la versione studio di ubuntu non so se c'è differenza
<gigirock> pespe, il problema e' della scheda video o meglio dei suoi driver, pespe quindi che versione hai ? tipo 1604 ?
<pespe> prima seguendo le guide avevo controllato i driver della scheda e mi sembravano quelli giusti
<pespe> ricerco il comando e te li giro
<gigirock> pespe,  no intanto dal terminale dai lsb_release -a
<pespe> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8Vzj2NYDUZ
<gigirock> pespe,ok se vai in 'driver aggiuntivi' hai altri driver per la scheda video ?
<pespe> per favore mi spieghi come mandarti il codice
<gigirock> pespe, che codice mi vuoi mandare ?
<pespe> No LSB modules are available.
<pespe> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<pespe> Description: Ubuntu 17.04
<pespe> Release: 17.04
<pespe> Codename: zesty
<pespe> ho i drivers originali windows
<porro23> Sta scaricando i pacchetti per la lingua e vari programmi, spero sia un buon segno :D gigirock
<gigirock> porro23, dai dai
<gigirock> porro23, torno subito
<st_iron> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | st_iron
<ubot-it> st_iron: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<st_iron> buonasera Carlin0 :)
<pespe> rieccomi
<pespe> gigirock
<Carlin0> pespe, non incollare lunghi output o il bot ti caccia , usa il pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pespe> scusate
<pespe> problema con secondo monitor attacato al pc portatile funzionano le configurazioni solo portatile, solo secondo monitor, display esteso, non funziona mirror screen che è in grigetto e non è abilitato
<pespe> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhO4NZLogXt0
<pespe> va bene così?
<gigirock> pespe, ma quando colleghi il video esterno che succede ?
<pespe> funziona
<gigirock> pespe, nel senso che si vede il mirror del video principale ?
<pespe> no
<gigirock> si vede lo sfondo e puoi spostare le finestre ?
<pespe> ho vedo l'estensione cioè una finestra ce l'ho nel monitor del pc o la passo sull'altro monitor oppure a meta
<pespe> io vorrei che quello che vedo nel pc sia quello che ho nel monitor
<pespe> si
<gigirock> pespe , allora sul desktop premi il tasto destro e dovresti aver la scelta 'monitor'
<gigirock> pespe oppure cerca il programma "monitor"
<pespe> sistema... schermo
<pespe> ok
<pespe> non riesco ad abilitare specchia schermi
<pespe> come posso mandarti una immagine?
<gigirock> pespe, apri terminale e digita xrandr -q
<porro23> niente da fare gigirock, stesso problema...
<pespe> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6VOz3lGxIO
<porro23> Il computer era FreeDOS , pero durante l installazione di xubuntu ho cancellato due partizioni FAT32. Sara quello il problema? :(
<gigirock> pespe, scrivi nel terminale xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto
<gigirock> porro23, dovrebbe rifare le partizioni da solo....
<porro23> Durante l installazione di Xubuntu? gigirock
<gigirock> porro23, si dovrebbe prendere la conf uefi e usarla...
<gigirock> porro23, che iso avevi scaricato ?
<porro23> Xubuntu 16.04.2 64 bit
<gigirock> porro23, ok e con cosa avevi fatto la usb ?
<porro23> Rufus
<gigirock> avevi usato particolari opzioni o fatto tutto per default ?
<porro23> tutto per default
<gigirock> porro23, lo so che e' una rottura, ma dovresti fare da rufus forzando uefi mode, perche' mi sa che il tuo pc accetta solo quel tipo di installazione
<gigirock> porro23, ma hai formattato l'hardisk ?
<porro23> ho cancellato tutto sull'hardisk. e ho creato 3 partizioni: root, home e swap
<porro23> comunque da Rufus mi da 3 opzioni: MBR per Bios o UEFI, MBR per UEFI o GPT per UEFI
<Che68> Ciao a tutti :)
<pespe> a rieccolo !
<pespe> dopo quel comando non ho visto piu niente in nessuno dei display
<pespe> ho riavviato e durante il riavvio sia il post che la shermata di ubuntu venivano su entrambi i monitors
<pespe> oramai non so piu come fare
<Che68> Ho un problemino con l'istanza di un'applicazione... ovvero quando lancio kvirc, invece d'avere il pallino sotto l'icona dell'applicazione sulla dock, compare un'altra icona generica
<Che68> Ops... utilizzo Gnome-Shell
<rek> salve
<Guest30063> a frocioni
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-02
<porro23> Buongiorno ragazzi. Ieri ho avuto problemi con l'installazione di xubuntu 16.04 sul mio Notebook. Il mio notebook ha la UEFI. Quando utilizzo Rufus per inserire l'ISO di Xubuntu sulla mia penna USB devo scegliere tra MBR per UEFI o GPT per UEFI?
<lodger> ciao, a voi funziona ancora skype4.3? ho eltto che dal 1 luglio Microsoft l'avrebbe bloccato
<lodger> https://www.lffl.org/2017/06/skype-linux-smettera-funzionare.html
<Mr_Pan> lodger, non soaprei dirti ...mi si e' aggiornata a skype beta qualche giorno fa
<lodger> le ultime versioni di skype fanno cacà, meglio la 4.3
<Mr_Pan> lodger, grazi .. ma se non funziona che ci fai  ?
<RoteX> Ciao
<Mr_Pan> ciao RoteX
<RoteX> Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi? Vorrei ricevere assistenza se e' possibile
<Mr_Pan> !chieid
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chieid'
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<RoteX> !chiedi Ricevo un errore se provo ad installare qualsiasi applicazione dall Ubunto Software Center: to download repository information, check your connection
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RoteX> Ricevo un errore se provo ad installare qualsiasi applicazione dall Ubunto Software Center: to download repository information, check your connection
<Mr_Pan> RoteX, hai problemi di connessione internet  ?
<RoteX> No, a quanto pare. Mi va bene su tutti i dispositivi di casa ed attualmente sto scrivendo dal pc dove ho installato ubunto, dove ricevo questo errore
<Mr_Pan> RoteX, chiudi software center e apri il terminale
<RoteX> si, ci sono
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install pastebinit
<RoteX> ricevo cio':  https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwJQ9vw7VFK
<RoteX> Quindi sono impossibilitato
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update
<Mr_Pan> dimmi se aggiorna
<RoteX> Qualcosa ha fatto, per il resto ricevo errori
<RoteX> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghP2WoQGozCY
<RoteX> P.s.
<Mr_Pan> RoteX, hai modificato il sources file  ?
<Mr_Pan> hai hai alcuni repo non raggiungibili
<RoteX> Non mi risulta, non credo
<RoteX> Dal primo giorno, appena installato ubuntu sono impossibilitato nell'installare app dal software center
<Mr_Pan> RoteX, che versione di ubuntu hai  ?
<Mr_Pan> 14.10..
<RoteX> ubuntu 14.10 32 bit
<RoteX> Ma la cpu supporta 64
<RoteX> Ho la stessa versione su un'altro netbook e non mi ha mai dato problemi
<RoteX> Quindi non so quale potrebbe essere il problema, ma soprattutto non so come risolverlo
<Mr_Pan> RoteX, ok
<Mr_Pan> da terminale sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<RoteX> fatto
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> ora    sudo -i software-properties-gtk
<RoteX> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYk4yzqR0uR
<RoteX> Appare questo e si apre Software & Updates
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> nel tab ubuntu software seleziona  le prinme 4 voci e seleziona Italia alla voce Server
<Mr_Pan> dal tab Update seleyiona le prime 2 voci importanti e Raccomandati
<Mr_Pan> RoteX, ci sei   ?
<RoteX> si, fra poco si
<RoteX> scusami
<RoteX> Ok, ci sono
<RoteX> @Mr_Pan L'ho fatto ma mi appare una finestrella che mi dice lo stesso errore
<RoteX> Dopo aver cliccato reload
<RoteX> Ma comunque ho fatto quello che mi hai detto
<RoteX> Questo appare dopo la finestrella di caricamento, e se clicco details mi appare questo
<RoteX> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ64GVG9NhR
<RoteX> E non so cosa fare..
<manj> salve, come posso baypassare la mia gpu? In quanto quando parte il grub mi da il seguete errore: unknow chipset
<CIO> ciao sono in vacanza e vorrie povare ad installare l nuova release
<CIO> su un pc windows
<CIO> è possibile durante l'installlazione scegliere dual boot
<CIO> sena compromettere windows ?
<CIO> grazie mille
<RoteX> CIO Si, e' possibile
<CIO> èe  una impostazion
<CIO> da fare nel processo di installazione ?
<CIO> semplicemente...
<CIO> ?
<RoteX> Si, te lo chiede
<RoteX> Puoi scegliere di installarlo nello stesso hd in dual boot
<CIO> bene perfetto grazie
<CIO> un'ulitma cosa
<CIO> se non avessi molta disponibilità di hw
<CIO> cosa mi consigliate di installare ?
<CIO> ci sono versioni light ?
<CIO> i5 4gb ram
<RoteX> Altrimenti lo installi in un hd secondario. Dove sul primo hai windows, sul secondo hai linux, e se avvii il secondo con linux ti appare la schermata di dualboot, se invece avvii il primo parte direttamente windows
<fabio_cc> !installazione | CIO
<ubot-it> CIO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<RoteX> CIO Beh, secondo me l'ultima versione di ubunto va bene, perche'
<RoteX> io ho ubuntu su un netbook con intel atom e 2 gb di ram
<RoteX> Quindi tu figurati, ci sguazzi
<CIO> perfetto
<CIO> ultimissima
<RoteX> Linux e' un os leggero in se, molto piu' di windows
<CIO> vedo che scarico una iso
<CIO> se non volessi masterizzarla posso montarla virtualmente e fare l'installazione ?
<RoteX> Se attualmente stai utilizzando windows, scarica LiLi USB Creator
<RoteX> Puoi creare una usb avviabile. Puoi scaricare linux direttamente da li oppure la scarichi a parte per poi selezionare la iso
<CIO> eh è che sono in ferie
<CIO> è che sono in ferie e non ho nulla con me nemmeno un usb
<CIO> :/
<fabio_cc> RoteX, noi consigliamo Rufus,che non ha mai dato problemi
<CIO> grazie
<CIO> cerco una usb
<RoteX> Grazie
<RoteX> Non sapevo dell'esistenza. Appunto ho citato lili
<CIO> grazie mille
<fabio_cc> RoteX, ok, io invece non conoscevo lili
<RoteX> Lili e' apposito per linux
<CIO> quindi confermate unico modo eè via usb ?
<CIO> non posso montare la ISO
<fabio_cc> CIO, il boot deve essere fatto da un dispositivo fisico
<CIO> ok
<CIO> si potesse montare la iso e lanciare l'installazione
<CIO> e sccessivamente al termine
<CIO> riavviato il pc al boot avrei scelto ubuntu o win
<CIO> grazie mille
<fabio_cc> CIO, è impossibile
<fabio_cc> CIO, non puoi lanciare l'installer di ubuntu dentro windows come se fosse una applicazione, deve essere caricato al boot e le partizioni devono essere smontate
<voyo_> qualcuno online?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | voyo_
<ubot-it> voyo_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | voyo_
<ubot-it> voyo_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<voyo_> fabio_cc, il mio problema consiste in questo errore nel grub: unknown chipset. Ho quindi aggiunto il no mode set, ma rimane bloccato a start 232,e il rigo sotto con l'indirizzo della partizione
<voyo_> ho letto questo suggerimento, boot into the multi-user.target and disable/fix your DM
<voyo_> ma non capisco come poterlo applicare
<gigirock> voyo_, unknow chipset cosa hai scaricato e dove tenti di avviarlo
<voyo_> gigirock, è un errore dovuto alla mia gpu che non viene riconosciuta, è una 1080 ti
<gigirock> voyo_, ma la gpu e' sul bus o e' sulla mb ?
<voyo_> gigirock, cè collegata alla mb
<voyo_> *è
<gigirock> voyo_, lol, e' una scheda aggiuntiva ?
<voyo_> gigirock, è una gpu collegata normalmente alla PCI
<voyo_> gigirock, si è una scheda video dedicata, cosa c'è di strano?
<gigirock> ok, allora cosa stai tentando di avviare , xubuntu lubuntu o cosa ?
<voyo_> gigirock, ubuntu 16.04
<gigirock> voyo_, la stringa da aggiungere e' questa nouveau.modeset=0
<voyo_> l'ho messa, e il messaggio scompare ma rimango frizato a alla scritta del grub start 232
<voyo_> e il rigo che mostra la partizione
<voyo_> quella che precede il completamento dell'avvio
<voyo_> e porta al login di ubuntu
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> hai scaricato la versione .2 di 1604 ?
<voyo_> gigirock, yes
<voyo_> il problema è dovuto alla scheda video, perchè se la rimuovo non si blocca
<gigirock> voyo_, nel bios c'e' l'opzione per disabilitare la scheda video interna
<voyo_> rimango bloccato a: starting version 232
<gigirock> voyo_, nel bios c'e' l'opzione per disabilitare la scheda video interna ?
<voyo_> partizione: clean, numeri/numeri files numeri/numeri blocks
<fabio_cc> voyo_, per favore rispondi a quello che ti viene chiesto
<voyo_> gigirock, ora controllo
<voyo_> fabio_cc, dammi il tempo :)
<voyo_> gigirock, si, devo disabilitare?
<gigirock> voyo_, si , poi una domanda banale ma basilare, il cavo del video e' collegato alla scheda nvidia ?
<voyo_> gigirock, si è collegata alla nvidia
<gigirock> ok, voyo_ quella scheda nel windows funziona ?
<voyo_> gigirock, si
<gigirock> allora riprova , adesso che hai modificato il bios
<voyo_> gigirock, niente, rimango bloccato là
<gigirock> voyo_, e' molto difficile trovare la soluzione da qui, per prima cosa pero' sarebbe meglio scaricare una derivata + semplice per esempio budgie 17 , che e' meno schizzinosa con l'hardware....
<voyo_> gigirock, ho provato anche con manjaro che ha una compatibilità assurda, anche con l'ultimo kernel nulla
<voyo_> ho letto questo suggerimento, ma non so come si fa
<voyo_> boot into the multi-user.target and disable/fix your DM
<gigirock> voyo_, pero' dicevi che togliendo la scheda nvidia riesci ad installare ?
<voyo_> gigirock, si è tutto installato, perchè ho tolto la gpu, quando la tolgo il pc non si blocca la
<bobbalob> ciao ragazzi , qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<bobbalob> ho installato vmware
<bobbalob> mi da dei problemi all'avvio della macchina virtuale , mi dice che non è caricato il modulo vmmon
<bobbalob> qualcuno sa come risolvere la cosa?
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, come hai installato vmware?
<gigirock> bobbalob, ma non ti chiede di installarlo ?
<bobbalob> no non lo chiede..
<bobbalob> ho dovuto installare vmware.. per via che le macchine virtuali sono già create su vmware
<bobbalob> me le hanno passate ma non riesco ad aprirle.. non capisco nemmeno il perchè.. tempo indietro avevo vmware su un ltro pc con ubuntu e non mi ha mai dato questo tipo di problemi
<gigirock> voyo_, ma quindi tu hai un sistema ubuntu gia' installato ?
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, hai installato vmware in questa maniera? https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VmwareServer
<voyo_> gigirock, si
<voyo_> ho provato a installare l'ultimo driver nvidia ma non è pienamente compatibile con la mia scheda madere
<voyo_> *scusa la mia gpu
<gigirock> voyo_, ok allora dovresti provare a blacklistare i nouveau driver
<bobbalob> fabio_cc no dal sito.. ho cambiato i permessi dell'installer con chmod+x e l'ho avviato normalmente con ./
<voyo_> ora ci provo
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, allora non saprei
<gigirock> voyo_, ma sulla mb c'e' una nvidia ?
<voyo_> gigirock, non ho capito
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, prova a rimuoverlo e a seguire il wiki
<voyo_> gigirock, si una 1080ti
<bobbalob> fabio_cc ci provo
<bobbalob> fabio_cc grazie
<gigirock> voyo_, che scheda c'e' di default sulla scheda madre
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, alt, ho controllato credo che quel wiki non vada più bene
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, è vecchio
<bobbalob> ah niente
<bobbalob> mi da questo errore
<gigirock> voyo_, e la scheda grafica che aggiungi che scheda e' ?
<voyo_> gigirock, scheda interna Intel HD630
<voyo_> gigirock, scheda estrana Nvida 1080Ti
<gigirock> ah ecco , voyo_ adesso e' tutto chiaro, allora blacklista i nouveau e riavvia con la scheda nvidia attiva vediamo se riusciamo bypassare il problema
<voyo_> ok 5 minuti e ho fatto
<gigirock> voyo_, la scheda nvidia ha il suo slot azzurro ?
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, hai dato il comando sudo vmware-modconfig --console --install-all   ?
<bobbalob> fabio_cc si ci ho già provato..
<voyo_> gigirock, la MB è una mini Atx quindi c'è solo uno slot
<voyo_> PCI
<bobbalob> fabio_cc guarda http://imgur.com/a/UTuGU
<gigirock> ok
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, in realtà questo problema non riguarda strettamente il supporto ubuntu (vmware non si trova nemmeno nei repository): prova a chiedere su #vmware   (in inglese)
<gigirock> bobbalob, ancora con quei software rt
<bobbalob> eh non dipende da me mi danno vm su vmware
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, oppure su #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> bobbalob, e' la menata di uefi , prova a disabilitare secure boot sull'ospitante
<bobbalob> gigirock ci provo
<gigirock> bobbalob, mi sa che stai caricando dei driver non firmati
<gigirock> https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2146460 bobbalob leggi qui
<bobbalob> ho provato ma dice non esiste il comando req :D
<gigirock> !info req
<ubot-it> Package req does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !req
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'req'
<bobbalob> visto
<gigirock> ma req e' un parametro di openssl
<voyo_> gigirock, il tempo ri rimontare la pgu e provare
<bobbalob> ok ho fatto
<bobbalob> ora provo a riavviare vmware? non credo che funzionerà...
<bobbalob> gigirock Reboot your machine. Follow the instructions to complete the enrollment from the UEFI console.
<bobbalob> che iscrizione? :/
<bobbalob> proviamo
<gigirock> nella uefi console dovresti caricare i certifiicati
<bobbalob> non è cambiato niente ed è successa una roba strana
<bobbalob> ci sei ? gigirock
<gigirock> che cosa e' successo ?
<bobbalob> all'avvio schermata blu
<bobbalob> con scritt mok in mezzo
<gigirock> bobbalob, all'avvio di vmware o del pc host ?
<bobbalob> con l'opzione boot e un altra , ho fatto boot, il menù grub è diventato gigante ahaha
<bobbalob> del pc
<gigirock> bobbalob, il secureboot del pc e' abilitato ?
<bobbalob> disabilito?
<bobbalob> ormai le proviamo tutte dai
<gigirock> eh
<bobbalob> a dopo
<gigirock> bobbalob, 6 nel win 10 ?
<bobbalob> nono
<bobbalob> sono con ubuntu
<gigirock> c'e' win installato win nel pc ?
<bobbalob> gigirock è partito
<bobbalob> alla fine era solo il secure boot
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, [17:38:27] * gigirock ha chiuso la connessione (Quit: Leaving)
<bobbalob> ah ok kok
<bobbalob> cmq penso che fosse solo quello il problema.. un saluto!!
<fabio_cc> bobbalob, ciao
<voyo_> gigirock, allora tutto adesso riesce a passare le scritte ma lo schermo rimane nero ma dovrebbe apparire la schermata di login di ubuntu
<voyo_> qualcuno sa come si fa questo: boot into the multi-user.target and disable/fix your DM
<voyo_> ?
<fabio_cc> [17:44:11] <voyo_> gigirock, allora tutto adesso riesce a passare le scritte ma lo schermo rimane nero ma dovrebbe apparire la schermata di login di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> [17:47:09] <voyo_> qualcuno sa come si fa questo: boot into the multi-user.target and disable/fix your DM
<fabio_cc> [17:47:11] <voyo_> ?
<voyo_> fabio_cc, ??
<gigirock> voyo_: allora premi ctr alt f1 o ctrl alt 1
<fabio_cc> voyo_, è rientrato gigirock e quindi ho riportato quello che avevi scritto
<gigirock> dovresti entrare nel terminale
<voyo_> fabio_cc, ty
<fabio_cc> voyo_, prego
<gigirock> bravo fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> gigirock, :)
<voyo_> gigirock, dopo?
<gigirock> sudo apt update
<voyo_> ok
<gigirock> sudo apt install nvidia-detect
<voyo_> ok, capito procedo
<voyo_> gigirock, grazie ancora per il supporto
<gigirock> raga devo continuare con gli esperimenti torno tra poco
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho la 16.04 tls, posso riprestinare tutti i file 3 giorni fa??
<rorro007> ho salvato per errore una tabella e devo averla come tre giorni fa come posso fare
<fabio_cc> rorro007, che tabella?
<rorro007> calc
<fabio_cc> rorro007, mi dispiace non è possibile, l'unica speranza è che tu avessi una copia di riserva
<rorro007> fabio_cc
<rorro007> fabio_cc
<rorro007> fabio_cc, no ho solo quella
<fabio_cc> rorro007, mi dispiace non è possibile, calc permette di annullare le modifiche fino alla chiusura dell'applicazione, poi si perde traccia di tutto
<fabio_cc> rorro007, come la stragrande maggioranza delle applicazioni
<rorro007> fabio_cc, ho un file che mi dice : Questo collegamento non può essere usato, perché la destinazione «/home/robinson/Scrivania/SPESE.3.ods» non esiste.
<rorro007> fabio_cc, e penso che è una copia
<fabio_cc> rorro007, forse è possibile farlo utilizzando le versioni, ma dovevi farlo preventivamente, dopo non è possibile
<rorro007> fabio_cc, ok grazie per l'aiuto
<fabio_cc> rorro007, si quello non è file ma un collegamento
<rorro007> fabio_cc, ok
<roby44> buonsera
<roby44> vorrei sapere se ubuntu a 64 bit oppure c'è una versiona anche a 32 bit
<roby44> grazie
<fabio_cc> roby44, dall pagina di download puoi scegliere se scaricare la versione a 32 o a 64 bit: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<roby44> ok grazie 1000
<roby44> buona serata
<fabio_cc> roby44, prego
<fabio_cc> notte
<tony0> ho appena installato Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS dopo l'installazione ho un problema di connessione. Non riesco a connetterlo sia come wifi, sia con modem esterno. E' possibile che la causa di questo possa essere la mancanza dei driver delle schede di rete? lo stesso problema è con L'audio che non funziona penso che manchino i driver. Come posso risolvere i
<tony0> l problema?
<tony0> I driver che ho trovato sono esclusivamente per windows xp
<tony0> windows xp era il sistema operativo del pc.
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-25
<ryuujin> 33
<Guest2881> buonasera, per vostra esperienza conviene aggiornare da 16 a 18 o vado con fresh install ? eventualmente per aggiornare cosa mi conviene fare per evitare che si corrompa il sistema ?
<Mr_Pan> Guest2881, fresh install sempre meglio
<Mr_Pan> Guest2881, se aggiorni da 16.04 >> 18.04 no ndovresti avere problemi
<Mr_Pan> elimina eventuali PPA prima di aggionare
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Guest2881> Mr_Pan, tutto qui ? ok grazie!
<Mr_Pan> Guest2881, io rimango fautore della fresh install ...
<Guest2881> Mr_Pan, anche io, da sempre, però vorrei evitare di riconfigurare tutto...
<Mr_Pan>  Guest2881 e allora aggiorna....
<Mr_Pan> Guest2881, s eha la /home separata aggiorni solo il S.O. ...
<yolpe> ciao, avrei bisogno di cambiare  la risoluzione su lubuntu 18.4 da shell di root, ho provato il comando xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 60 ma la stringa di risposta è stata Can't open display.
<yolpe> al comando Xorg ho come risposta Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tx0-lock
<yolpe> credo che potrei aprire qualche file con nano e modificarlo ma non so ne quale ne dove trovarlo.
<yolpe> qualcuno sa dirmi come sistemare la risoluzione per favore
<yolpe> qualcuno sa dirmi come sistemare la risoluzione per favore?
<yolpe> ciao, avrei bisogno di cambiare  la risoluzione su lubuntu 18.4 da shell di root, ho provato il comando xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 60 ma la stringa di risposta è stata Can't open display.
<yolpe> credo che potrei aprire qualche file con nano e modificarlo ma non so ne quale ne dove trovarlo.
<Carlin0> yolpe, xrandr cosa risponde ? metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<yolpe> non è questo pc
<yolpe> risponde Can't open display.
<Carlin0> torna quando sei da quel pc allora
<yolpe> non è on line... non posso vedere nulla con la risoluzione attuale
<Carlin0> yolpe, senza vedere quell'output non ti si può aiutare
<yolpe> l'output è solamente cant' open display
<Carlin0> yolpe, quello è l'output del comando che hai dato tu , io voglio vedere quello di xrandr
<Carlin0> dato da utente normale
<yolpe> come tolgo i privilegi di root da terminale ?
<Carlin0> yolpe, apri un terminale normale  e  dai xrandr
<yolpe> ho avviato in modalita di ripristino scegliendo la shell con privilegi di root, non so come fare da qui ad aprire un' altra scell
<Carlin0> avvia in modalità normale
<yolpe> non arrivo ad avviare completamente, diventa nero tutto
<yolpe> avevo fatto solo il primo avvio, poi ho cercato di cambiare la risoluzione graficamente
<Mr_Pan> yolpe tu avvia
<Mr_Pan> poi quando diventa nero
<yolpe> il tv è diventato nero, ora anche all'avvio le schermate di bios e di boot sono immense
<Mr_Pan> premi ctrl + alt  + f1
<Mr_Pan> ed entra in console
<yolpe> okk
<yolpe> scusate... a questo riavvio la schermata di bios è tornata normale...
<yolpe> ora vediamo che succede
<yolpe> okk
<yolpe> sono in desktop graficamente, si vede ma sborda di brutto
<yolpe> la risoluzione attuale è 1280x720 quella subito più alta è  1920x1080i ma prima, selezionandola da monitor settings graficamente, è diventato nero e non arrivavo nemmeno più al riavvio grafico
<Carlin0> yolpe, ma tu volevi 1024x768
<yolpe> solo per riuscire a vedere qualcosa
<yolpe> non so nemmeno io che risoluzione ottimale dovrei usare
<yolpe> non sapevo nemmeno che quella di default quando vedo (così sbordato) fosse 1920x1028
<yolpe> scusa
<yolpe> 1280x720
<yolpe> cosa mi consigliate di fare per avere tutto il desktop visibile dentro alla tv
<Carlin0> yolpe, dai xradr al terminale e posta l'output
<yolpe> ok
<yolpe> "Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, courrently 1280 x 720, maximum 8192 x 8192" "DVI-I-1 disconect primary (left inverted right x axis y axis)" " HDMI-1 connected 1280x720+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm "
<Carlin0> in pastebin yolpe
<yolpe> sto  usando l HDMI
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<yolpe> non è on line quel pc
<yolpe> sono al primo avvio
<Carlin0> yolpe, ti ho già detto ... se non vediamo ...
<yolpe> ok
<yolpe> puoi dirmi il file .conf che posso tentare di modificare? è lubuntu 18.4
<yolpe> qual'è e su che directory trovarlo?
<xSasa> Salve
<xSasa> Posso sapere come posso creare un account che abbia accesso solo ad una cartella ed i relativi contenuti?
<alex-linux> https://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/user-management.html
<Blue50> ciao a tutti ho un problemino con il pacchetto 4kyoutubetomp3 che mi blocca tutti i canali per aggiornare E: Il pacchetto 4kyoutubetomp3 deve essere ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.
<Blue50> E: Errore interno nell'aprire la cache (1). Segnalare l'errore.
<Blue50> al momento sono bloccato  gli aggiornamenti , synaptics,software center e pure gli aggiornamentida terminale,qualcuno può aiutarmi,grazie
<Blue50> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYnP99W0zSR
<mambo> buona sera
<mambo> installato ubuntu studio.. ci sto capendo poco.. provato a personalizzare qualcosa tipo dock .. non trovo ne il setting ne mi compare questa barra delle applicazioni.. cercando in giro non ho risolto molto
<mambo> ho capito che prima era unity ora e qualcosaltro ma non la trovo
<mambo> ripasso con calma ..vi vedo occupati.. buona serata
<alex-linux> ogni tanto qualcuno vive...
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-26
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> qualcuno usa la funzionalita': livepatch ?
<Mr_Pan> sacarde, non ho idea di cosa sia
<Mr_Pan>  
<sacarde> a me non la fa abilitare dal pannello "software&update"
<sacarde> serve per aggiornare il kernel senza riavviare
<sacarde> nel 1804 dovrebbe esserci di default
<albb> Buongiorno, ho letto le diverse guida messe a disposizione dal sito per l'installazione di ubuntu accanto a win 10, ho ancora un dubbio però: devo creare manualmente una partizione oppure è abbastanza sicuro lasciar fare tutto direttamente ad ubuntu nel momento dell'installazione? Grazie
<[Enrico]> albb: ciao. la cosa migliore, secondo me, è avere spazio libero sul disco prima di installare. Se Windows usa tutto lo spazio disponibile compra un secondo disco oppure ridimensiona la partizione con Windows. Tuttavia sappi che ridimensionare le partizioni di WIndows è un'operazione pericolosa, assicurati di avere un backup
<albb> Graziequanto spazio mi consigli di riservare ad ubuntu? Lo utilizzerò davvero poco
<[Enrico]> albb: io direi almeno 40-50 GB
<[Enrico]> albb: tuttavia se non hai intezione di farne un utilizzo elevato potresti semplicemente usare una virtual machine e risparmiarti la fatica
<[Enrico]> i sistemi dual boot sono molto difficili, sopratutto considerato che un lato, quello Microsoft, non si cura minimamente della questione
<albb> La utilizzavo fino a qualche mese fa però era piuttosto lenta ad avviarsi, quindi preferivo avere un dual boot
<albb> Cosa intendi per difficili? Che possono dare problemi?
<[Enrico]> si
<albb> Grazie delle info, ci penserò. Buona giornata
<[Enrico]> e poi non ne vale la pena. Sinceramente io ho fatto dual boot per un decennio, su alcuni computer non hai più avviato windows, su altri poche volte in tutta la vita del computer... alla fine usi uno dei due sistemi, quello che ti serve, l'altro lo abbandoni e alla fine si rompe, o hai mille mila aggiornamenti di fare e ti rompi tu (le scatole)
<[Enrico]> buona giornata
<contatto51> ciao a tutti vorrei scaricare Ubuntu nel mio pc , ma metterlo su un hard disc esterno si puo fare se si come poso fare?
<contatto51> se qualcuno mi puo rispondere lo ringrazio
<Carlin0> contatto51, in fase di installazione quando arrivi al partizionamento gli assegni manualmente il disco che vuoi
<contatto51> secondo te vale la pena installarlo?
<Carlin0> su disco esterno sarà molto più lento
<contatto51> ok ti ringrazio
<LOR> sto scaricando la iso di ubuntu ma dovrei montarla su usb come dovrò fare?
<LOR> scusatemi, dovrei "masterizzare" l'ISO nella usb, come devo fare? c'è una funzione in windows o devo scaricare qualche software apposito.
<remix_tj> LOR: c'è un tool su windows da usare
<remix_tj> tipo rufus
<LOR> quindi quando cliccerò col destro sulla iso mi apparirà una scelta per montarlo su usb?, giusto?
<[Enrico]> che fretta
<[Enrico]> stavo per linkargli https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0 ma non mi ha dato il tempo
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> ho un problema con ubuntu 17.10,  non riesco a far avviare alcune applicazioni grafiche, tipo Gparted
<shez_> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<kiokoman> shez_: specifica il problema
<shez_> lancio gparted, inserisco la password di root il cursore sembra caricre ma non non si apre nessuna finestra.
<shez_> questo è quello che ho sul syslog https://pastebin.com/kQnBpdUJ
<kiokoman> stai usando wayland e sembra che lo faccia apposta per impedire che vengano lanciate applicazioni con permessi di root
<shez_> wayland?
<kiokoman> le alternative sono usare Xorg oppure da terminale digitare -> xhost si:localuser:root  <- prima di lanciare gparted
<kiokoman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<shez_> ok grazie passo alla lettura
<kiokoman> beh la lettura e' solo per farti capire cos'e' wayland, la soluzione più seplice è usare il terminale e digitare " sudo xhost si:localuser:root "
<kiokoman> vado a cena buona serata ^^
<shez_> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-27
<fabionet> oil`a
<rossssss> ragazzi mi seve un aiuto "passopasso"
<ilTeto> Buonasera, ho un vecchio acer Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz × 2 con una grafica Intel® 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2 che continua a darmi problemi all'avvio: mi segnala continuamente l'errore com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root; se passo alla 18.04 pensate che possa migliorare? Grazie
<[Enrico]> ilTeto: prova il liveUSB e vedi se ti funziona bene
<[Enrico]> se non trovi problemi aggiorna
<[Enrico]> ilTeto_: prova il liveUSB e vedi se ti funziona bene
<[Enrico]> ilTeto_: cerca di fare un test esteso e se non trovi problemi aggiorna
<ilTeto> [Enrico] Grazie però non capisco niente, quindi dovresti guidarmi passo passo. Cosa devo fare?
<[Enrico]> ilTeto: sai fare la chiavetta USB?
<ilTeto> Penso di si, di cosa?
<[Enrico]> di ubuntu 18.04
<ilTeto> [Enrico] dovrei farcela
<ilTeto> [Enrico] Comincia a diventare complesso: mi chiedo se i requisiti di sistema ce li ho, sicuramente non i 4 Gi di RAM. Secondo me non posso istallarlo
<ilTeto> Buonasera, ho un vecchio acer Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz × 2 con una grafica Intel® 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2 che continua a darmi problemi all'avvio: mi segnala continuamente l'errore com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root; se passo alla 18.04 pensate che possa migliorare? Grazie
<kiokoman> ilTeto: fai prima a disattivare apport
<FabioNET> ciao a tutti
<ilTeto> kiokoman: grazie, come devo fare?
<kiokoman> ilTeto:  da terminale: sudo nano /etc/default/apport , modifichi da enabled=1 a enabled=0, sudo service apport restart
<jk^> ciao a tutti, ma adobe acrobat reader DC non c'è per linux?
<kiokoman> non sui repository ufficiali
<kiokoman> c'e' xpdf
<jk^> ma nemmeno dal sito adobe riesco a scaricarlo
<jk^> nella lista sistemi operativi non appare linux
<Mr_Pan> jk^, esistono altri visualizzatori pdf
<Mr_Pan> xpdf come gia segnalato .. evince ...
<Mr_Pan> !info evince
<ubot-it> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.2-1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 165 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<Mr_Pan> !info xpdf
<ubot-it> xpdf (source: xpdf): Portable Document Format (PDF) reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.04-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 102 kB, installed size 298 kB
<FabioNET> ariecchime
<ilTeto> kiokoman: Grazie, speriamo funzioni
<ilTeto> Buona serata
<FabioNET> sera
<armando76> buonasera ,chiedo il  vostro  aiuto  cortesemente , in quanto ho ubunto 14.04 e  dopo un aggiornamneto non mi  si  compare  il desk
<armando76> allinizio escono  le  scritte di  avvio fino a  dove  dice la  versione
<armando76> il  monitor  resta  oscurato
<armando76> se  muovo il  mause   appare  una  X
<armando76> scusate  il mio e  xubuntu 14.04
<FabioNET> armando hai file da mantenere su xubuntu? se hai fatto l'update potrebbe diventare arduo ripristinare i pacchetti incompleti potresti in alternativa reinstallarlo da capo xubuntu
<FabioNET> aggiorni direttamente all'ultima versione che sicuramente non ha problemi di questo tipo
<Mr_Pan> armando76, hai dei ppa?
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> se si potrebbero avere creato problemi durante aggiornamento
<FabioNET> ma l'ultima versioen `e la 18 per xubuntu o `e rimasta alla 14?
<Mr_Pan> FabioNET, 18.04 lts
<FabioNET> ok
<FabioNET> ciao ciao a domani
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-28
<armando76> buongiorno
<armando76> ripeto il  mio  problema  se  qualcuno  mi  puo  aiutare a  recuperare  il  pc
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mr_Pan> armando76, descrivi il problema non siamo sempre tutti presenti
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<armando76> ho  la  versione  di  xubunto 14.04  questo  mi  esce  ogni  volta  che parte  il pc , ieri  dopo un  aggiornamento , al  riavvia il  desktop  rimane  oscurato .
<Carlin0> armando76, tutto nero o qualche scritta ?
<armando76> se  muovo il  mause  ce  una  x ,
<armando76> tutto  grigio nero ,  se  va  in stanby  diventa  nero  completo
<Carlin0> armando76, i motivi possono essere migliaia , ma essendo capitato dopo un aggiornamento al 90% direi che hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali
<armando76> io faccio  aggiornamenti  automaciti
<armando76> ce  modo di resettarlo  senza  perdere  i  dati?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<armando76> posso  farlo  anche  con  la  versione  14.04
<Mr_Pan> armando76, si poi ti consiglio di aggiornare almeno a 16,04
<armando76> dovrei scaricare su una  penna o su  un cd  la  nuova  versione
<armando76> instalando  al nuova  versione   non  vado a  perdere i  dati?
<Carlin0> se non formatti non li perdi , ma fare un backup è sempre consigliato
<armando76> il  link  che  mi  avete  dato parla  di  ubunto   la  mia  e  xubuntu
<[Enrico]> armando76: xubuntu è semplicemente ubuntu con un'interfaccia grafica diversa. Puoi applicare le stesse guide, tenendo presente che ci potrebbe essere qualche differenza tra le interfacce grafiche. I comandi sono identici
<armando76> ho trovato  un  cd ubuntu 15.10   32bit
<armando76> messo  dentro  ma  non  parte  la  re installazione
<Mr_Pan> armando76, userrei la stessa versione...
<armando76> dove posso  scaricarla?
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/xenial/daily-live/current/ qui c'è la 16.04 , la 15.10 è fuori supporto
<armando76> ok  per  Mr Pan dice  di  usare  la  stessa verione
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/ ma tecnicamente è per metà fuori supporto
<Carlin0> ovvero il sistema di base è ancora supportato , l'interfaccia grafica no
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, infatti dedve ripristinare e poi aggiornare come minino a 16.04 come suggerito prima
<[Enrico]> xubuntu 14.04 è ufficialmente non mantenuta da un anno ormai
<[Enrico]> https://xubuntu.org/release/14-04/
<[Enrico]> End of Life
<[Enrico]>     April 17, 2017
<Carlin0> [Enrico], si ma i repo di base sono gli stessi di ubuntu .... quindi ...
<[Enrico]> eh ok, ma se un aggiornamento dai repo base rompe qualche pacchetto di xubuntu, ciccia
<Carlin0> io opterei comunque per un backup de dati e  una installazione fresca
<[Enrico]> concordo
<Mr_Pan> 100% d accordo per fresh install
<Devil1> Salve a tutti, vorrei procedere all´installazione del´ultima LTS su un disco SSD  samsung, ci sono delle accortezze da attuare in fase di installazione ed post-installazione oppure viene svolto tutto in maniera "autonoma" dall´ultimo kernel?? scusate ma sono rimasto indietro parecchio a riguardo
<jk^> 06 -  vivo per lei.mp3: Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: Errore di input/output
<jk^> Album.m3u: Errore nell'aprire il file «/media/user/EC95-4FBB/Music/Discografia/Albums/Album.m3u
<jk^> Tributes: Errore nel creare la directory: File o directory non esistente
<jk^> mi da questi errori il gestore file su lubuntu 16.04.4 mentre provo a caricare della musica sul lettore mp3
<peppe124ub> Salve scusate il disturbo, ho acquistato una chiavetta edup con chipset mt6712u ma i driver da compilare con make non si compilano, ci sono altri driver?
<FabioNET> hai installato il pacchetto per lo sviluppo?
<FabioNET> puoi anceh compilare con cmake
<FabioNET> installa il pacchetto per sviluppare prima
<peppe124ub> al postodi make uso cmake?
<peppe124ub> il pacchetto di sviluppo quale? ce ne sono mille
<FabioNET> se cmake non lo tini installato puoi installare prima cmake e provare a compilare ma prima prova a cercare con apt-cache base-build per la compilazione dei pacchetti base
<peppe124ub> cmake non trova il makefile
<armando76> buonasera in merito al  mio  problema  col  lo schermo  oscurato
<FabioNET> we armando76
<FabioNET> come `e andata con lo schermo?
<armando76> come  posso  fare  il  backup
<FabioNET> backup di semplici fiel o di tutto i disko in raw?
<armando76> come  faccio  a  entrare  se sta  tutto  oscurato?
<FabioNET> oscurato?
<FabioNET> cio`e non vedi il login?
<FabioNET> e se fai ctrl alt f1?
<armando76> ok
<FabioNET> cio`e si vede la console?
<armando76> vedo  il  login
<FabioNET> perch`e se la vedi `e X11 ad avere n problemino
<armando76> io ricordo  solo la  pasword
<FabioNET> in alcune distro hanno la combinazione di stati alt invio per cambiare in automatico la risoluzione
<FabioNET> password di root?
<FabioNET> hai creato un account?
<armando76> credo  di  no
<FabioNET> se ti ricordi la password di root
<armando76> ho  installato nel 2016
<FabioNET> root e password
<FabioNET> prova ad entrare con root
<FabioNET> vecchia distro?
<armando76> scrivo  root?
<FabioNET> nome utente root e poi metti la password
<armando76> con ctrl alt f1  sono entrato nella  bios
<FabioNET> ??
<FabioNET> mi aspettavo una console con il prompt di login
<FabioNET> non il bios
<FabioNET> ma il pc `e partito?
<armando76> non  ricordo se  ho  fatto  f10 al  posto  di  f1  ieri
<armando76> e  mi  chiedeva  il  login
<FabioNET> lol
<FabioNET> e adesso puoi fare ctrl alt f1
<FabioNET> dovrebbe darti almeno il login visibile
<Carlin0> armando76, per fare un backup dei dati avvii una live e fai copia incolla su disco esterno
<armando76> sono  riuscito a  entrare  nel  recovery menu  7  voce e  root  (drop to root shell prompt)
<armando76> ce  anche  repair broken packages
<FabioNET> ok
<armando76> come  vado  avanti
<armando76> sono  fermo in questa  pagina
<Carlin0> !ripristino | armando76
<ubot-it> armando76: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-29
<armando76> buongiorno  ho  trovato  il  cd  di  xubunto 11.10   per 32 bit   e  una  versione  13 .10
<Mr_Pan> armando76, lasciale perdere sono EOL
<Mr_Pan> armando76, ma che ti costa scaricar ela iso e fare il dvd/ usb  ?
<armando76> metto  il  cd  e  riavvia
<Mr_Pan> armando76, della frase "...lasciale perdere sono EOL..." cosa non e´ chiaro  ?
<armando76> vorrei  repristinare  il  pc  senza  perdere i  dati  relativo a  quel  prblema che  durante  laggiornamento  si  è  occurato   lo schermo
<armando76> la  mia  verione  14.04  adesso  ho  messo  la  verione cd  della 11.10
<armando76> mi  sembra  che  con  questa  verione  ho instalato  la 1  volta
<Mr_Pan> armando76, hai gia chiesto e richiesto ti abbiamo gia detto tutto e tu insisti con la 11,10 (!!!)
<Mr_Pan> scarica una versione aggiornata e procedi .. .butta quei cd
<armando76> mi  sono  uscite  le  ozioni  =  installa xubuntu / boot dal  1  disco  rigido
<Mr_Pan> e poi una volta ripristinato il tutto aggiorna la tua instalalzione almeno a 16,04
<Mr_Pan> armando76, ma leggi o vai per fatti tuoi ?!?
<armando76> non  ho rieco a  installare sul cd  la  nuova  verione
<armando76> non mi  funzionano
<Mr_Pan> armando76, hai seguito le guide per creare usb / dvd  ?
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> una volta scaricata la iso PRIMA di creare il supporto devi controllare che sia corretta com md5
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<armando76> solo per  recuperare i  dati al  momento posso ripristinare  con  questa  vecchia  versione ?
<Mr_Pan> armando76, secondo me ti converrebbe usare una usb
<armando76> la usb  di  quanti giga?
<Mr_Pan> armando76, per accedere e recuperare i dati si ma NON eseguire il ripristino
<Mr_Pan> armando76, pe rcreare una live di Xubuntu basta una usb da 4 GB
<armando76> ok
<Mr_Pan> armando76, per il recupero dei dati  puoi provare una di quelle versioni ... tieni conto che sono versioi "preistoriche" potresti avere problemi di riconoscimento hw
<armando76> ok cuale  percorso  seguo ?  ci sono  varie  voci  tra  cui  INSTALLA  XUBUNTU
<Mr_Pan> armando76, NON devi instalalre .. devi avviare LIVE (senza installazione)
<armando76> ho  provato  la  la  voce prova xubunto senza  installare non  vedo i  miei  dati
<armando76> avviato di  nuovo  il  pc   seleziono  versione  prova  senza  installare
<armando76> sono  dentro  FILE SITEM
<calos9999> ciao
<armando76> per  la  prossima  metto un  hard  disck  esterno
<armando76> quale  marca  mi  consigliate  da 1T  ?
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere come si può fare per creare una versione preinstallata di Ubuntu su un Pc Desktop. Avete presenti le versioni preinstallate di Win nei portatili? Vorrei fare la stessa cosa.
<WalterQ> Qualcuno sa dirmi come potrei fare?
<Marco94> ciao ragazzi, per installare ubuntu sul pc devo prima formattarlo? non devo fare alcun partizionamento
<Marco94> ??
<FabioNET> riecchime
<popeyecv> salve,ho un problema a installare ubuntu 18.04 su laptopcon 16.04 64bit
<popeyecv> qualcuno in aiuto?
<Fabiano> Buonasera, sto trovando difficoltà nel creare una macchina virtuale con Virtual Box a 64bit.
<Fabiano> Ho un Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU P6200. Potrebbe essere che la Virtualizzazione non è supportata dalla mia CPU?
<Carlin0> infatti non la supporta https://ark.intel.com/it/products/50176/Intel-Pentium-Processor-P6200-3M-Cache-2_13-GHz
<FabioNET> ma nel tuo bios ha la possibilit`a di attivare la funzione per il processore per la virtualizzazione?
<Carlin0> se il processore non supporta la virtualizzazione cosa vuoi attivare ?
<FabioNET> ma mi sembra strano coem `e possibile?
<FabioNET> che processore hai?
<FabioNET> deve trattarsi di un processore molto base a costi basici per non avere la virtualizzazione
<FabioNET> Carlin0: che processore hai?
<Carlin0> FabioNET, non è mio ma di quello che è entrato prima , per il processore leggi il link che ho postato
<FabioNET> asp`e mi son perso la lista di soprauhmm infatti vedo non `e supportato xD
<FabioNET> rimpiango i vecchi procioni anche se vecchi la virtualizzazione funzionava a prescindere xD
<pipp8__>  /whois pipp8
<pipp8__> lol srry
<FabioNET> xD
<FabioNET> ciao ciao a domani
<armando76> salve
<armando76> qualcuno è in  linea
<mint> salve gente
<mint> son nella nuova super mint
<mint> scusate la domanda perche quando seleziono la finestrea di #ubuntu le righe si colorano mentre quella di #ubuntu-it rimane in bn
<mint> https://imgur.com/a/wXScB7Z
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-30
<David77> buona pomeriggio a tutti. ho un grosso problema con il kernel 3.13.0-151. ubuntu 14.04 si riavvia continuamente solo con quel kernel. se blocco l'avvio del gruub ed entro con il kernel precedente funziona. ho provato a reinstallarlo ma continua a riavviarsi. se provo a rimuoverlo mi vuole rimuovere anche linux-image-generic e quindi non l'ho fatto. cosa posso fare? grazie
<gbgriol> buonasera
<gbgriol> potete darmi una mano, cortesemente
<David77> ho visto che il problema non è solo mio ma ce l'hanno anche altri
<gbgriol> ho scaricato UBUNTU 18.04 LTS
<gbgriol> ho usato il programma creatore discho d'Avvio
<gbgriol> l'ho messo sia su chiavetta USB che masterizzato su DVD.....
<gbgriol> ma quando faccio il boot, il PC risponde di sostituire il removable device (chiavetta USB) oppure il DVD con bootable media
<gbgriol> praticamente non parete......
<gbgriol> Dove sbaglio?
<David77> gbgriol scarichi dal sito ufficiale https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download ? esce un .iso (con 64 o 32 bit a secondo di quello che hai scelto) e poi lo masterizzi e fai fai il boot dal dvd?
<gbgriol> così ho fatto
<David77> esempio per 64bit http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<gbgriol> ho letto che dovrei fare la verifica del file scaricato con un programma chiamato Md5sum
<David77> ma hai scaricato da ubuntu o da altri sistemi operativi?
<gbgriol> però non riesco a trovare il punto del sito di UBUNTU dove ho letto questa cosa
<gbgriol> da qui
<gbgriol> dal sito ubuntu ufficiale
<David77> il tuo sistema operativo attuale è ubuntu o altri sistemi operativi?
<gbgriol> UBUNTU 16.04 LTS
<Fabio> gbgriol, qua ti spiega come effettuare la verifica dell'md5sum, è consigliabile sempre farlo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<gbgriol> grazie, adesso leggo questo. forse dopo aver effettuato questa verifica scopro che il download è corrotto.....boh?
<David77> gbgriol ok. la versione 16.04 lts ha 5 anni di supporto: volevi fare l'upgrade per qualche motivo?
<gbgriol> non so cos'altro pensare
<gbgriol> @David77 Certo, io faccio l'upgrade ogni 2 anni
<Fabio> gbgriol, se il download è corrotto devi riscaricare nuovamente, niente installazione in quel caso.
<gbgriol> @Fabio E' l'unica cosa che posso pensare......
<gbgriol> ho usato il programma "creatore di dischi d'avvio", proprio come sta scritto qui sul sito, ma non mi parte, ne col DVD, ne con una chiavetta USB
<Fabio> C'è questa possibilità quindi verifica sempre tramite questa lista di hash: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Fabio> Vai per esclusioni quindi, innanzitutto.
<gbgriol> ok, mi assento...... leggo il link che mi hai mandato ed eseguo.....speriamo bene, grazie ed a dopo
<David77> come detto da Fabio md5 non fa altro che controllare "l'impronta MD5Sum dei file .iso" se corretto poi vedi altro
<David77> Fabio sai mica dell'errore sul kernel 3.13.0-151 che riavvia continuamente su alcuni pc mentre il precedente kernel installato funziona?
<Fabio> No purtroppo David77 , devi attendere torni disponibile un operatore del canale così ti aiutano loro :/
<David77> grazie mille comunque Fabio della risposta. speriamo. per ora vado sul vecchio kernel. sarà un bug.
<Fabio> Più tardi trovi certamente qualcuno, np.
<David77> lo spero :)
<David77> gbgriol comunque io faccio l'upgrade ogni 4-5 anni avendo lo stesso hardware e volendo stabilità senza voler avere l'ultima versione LTS disponibile, anche per salvaguardare la compatibilità con vecchi scanner o stampanti che potrebbero essere rimossi dalle nuovissime versioni. imho
<thefire90> Salve, c'è qualcuno disponibile a darmi un aiuto?
<Carlin0> David77, avvia col kernel vecchio
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-01
<David77> Carlin0 quindi è un bug (prima era Confirmed poi è tornato Incomplete) di quel kernel e devo attendere solo un nuovo kernel che lo corregga. eliminare linux-image-generic mi sembra eccessivo. ho visto che dovrebbe esserci già il 3.13.0-153.203 ma non lo trovo ancora sul repository ma solo sulla 'Ubuntu to mainline mapping table' trusty linux
<David77> è ancora in trusty-proposed ecco perché non l'ho trovato. spero vada in trusty-updates presto
<Carlin0> David77, ogni tanto capita un kernel ciucco , me è meglio che NON abiliti i repo proposed o ti incasini tutto il sistema
<David77> Carlin0 concordo assolutamente con te :) se vedo che la 3.13 ritarda potrei provare ad installare la 4.4 e vedere se non ci sono problemi. intanto è supportata da trusty - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support#A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<Carlin0> ti conviene aspettare il nuovo kernel usando il vecchio , è una prassi consolidata da anni in casi simili
<David77> ok grazie mille, come sempre :)
<armando76> ok  sono  entrato  di  nuovo
<armando76> mi  potresti  copiare  qui
<armando76> il  comando
<Carlin0> armando76, sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<armando76> http://termbin.com/jxgbc
<armando76> ecco questo  esce
<Carlin0> armando76, il disco è collegato ?
<armando76> si
<Carlin0> armando76, lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> incolla il link che esce
<armando76> http://termbin.com/dxqc
<Carlin0> è il seagate ?
<armando76> si maxtor 1T
<armando76> M3
<Carlin0> armando76, molto strano non lo vede davvero , che filesystem hai formattato quel disco ?
<armando76> standard  NFTS
<armando76> magari  lo  formatto  con  rufus
<Carlin0> no  non cambia nulla non lo vede proprio come disco
<Carlin0> piuttosto prova a cambiargli porta usb
<Carlin0> ha qualcosa che non va quel disco
<armando76> pero  sul  portile  lo  legge subito
<Carlin0> hai provato a cambiare porta usb ?
<armando76> si
<Carlin0> non saprei che dirti ma è molto strano
<armando76> http://termbin.com/b1vm
<armando76> http://termbin.com/m6l9
<Carlin0> come prima , lo vede sulla porta usb ma non lo vede come disco
<Carlin0> lo hai provato su altri pc oltre a  questi 2 ?
<armando76> no
<Carlin0> boh ... secondo me ha qualcosa che non va
<armando76> forse  posso  porvare  a  entrare  con una  live  piu  aggiornata
<Carlin0> ma non saprei cosa
<armando76> formatto con  altor  file  sistem?
<Carlin0> non è quello il problema armando76 , con quel comando lo vedrebbe anche se non fosse formattato
<armando76> allora  lo provo su  un  altro  pc  da  un  mio amico
<armando76> che  ha  anche  ubuntu
<armando76> e  ti faccio sapere
<armando76> se  funziona  dal mio amico  sara un  problema del  mio pc
<cercoVino> Buongiorno, esiste ppa wine per Bionic ?
<Mr_Pan> cercoVino> non consigliamo l uso di ppa
<cercoVino> quindi consigliate il wine che sta nei repo standard di ubuntu bionic ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-24
<Synaptic> sera
<pep> salve a tutti
<pep> ho installato ubuntu 18.04 sul mio dell vostro 3500 da circa un mese pero all'avvio mi esce una schermata che avverte di un recupero giornale e un block-Mi sapete dire se risolvibile?
<Pryp> Salve salvino
<Pryp> Ragazzi, ho modificato il file ~/.bashrc aggiungendo un alias...ora quando avvio il terminale mi da 2 errori
<Pryp> nel senso che stampa gli errori nel terminale
<Carlin0> Pryp, hai fatto una copia del file prima di modificarlo ?
<Pryp> Ho fatto pochissime modifiche, aggiungendo solo qualche riga a fondo file... volendo le posso cancellare tranquillamente
<Pryp> Gli errori che mi da sono questi:
<Pryp> bash: /home/stefano/.bashrc: riga 1: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<Pryp> bash: /home/stefano/.bashrc: riga 1: `# ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.'
<Pryp> e quelle righe non le ho nemmeno toccate
<Carlin0> !pastebin | Pryp
<ubot-it> Pryp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Pryp> Oh scusa :(
<Carlin0> occhio che il bot ti caccia se esageri
<Pryp> Starò più attento
<Carlin0> fai vedere le righe che hai aggiunto piuttosto
<Pryp> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZkZpcQgjVg/
<Carlin0> hai provato a commentare l'ultima riga ?
<Pryp> ora provo
<Pryp> devo riavviare il sistema vero?
<Carlin0> no basta che chiudi e riapri il terminale
<Pryp> rimangono
<Carlin0> allora l'errore è altrove , probabile che mentre modificavi involontariamente hai toccato altro
<Pryp> mannaggia
<Carlin0> Pryp, che ubuntu ?
<Pryp> può essere il metodo di salvataggio del file?
<Pryp> ho sempre salvato in modalità testo
<Pryp> non odf
<Carlin0> cioè con cosa lo hai modificato ?
<Pryp> libreoffice perchè kate non me lo fa aprire con sudo
<Carlin0> perchè devi aprirlo con sudo ?
<Carlin0> mi sa che il problema allora sono i permessi
<Mr_Pan> Pryp, ma usare nano da terminale no  ? é la cosa piú pulita/sicura
<Carlin0> usando sudo all'interno della tua home li hai un po incasinati
<Pryp> si in effetti....pensavo servisse sudo :/
<Pryp> uff
<Carlin0> Pryp, metti in pastebin il seguente comando
<Carlin0> ls -al ~/
<Pryp> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2VSbyHzrTd/
<Carlin0> Pryp, sudo chown -R stefano:stefano /home/stefano
<Carlin0> e dopo riprova il terminale
<Pryp> fatto ma il problema persiste
<Carlin0> fai vedere di nuovo ls -al
<Pryp> con o senza tilde alla fine
<Carlin0> fai solo ls -al
<Pryp> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Djv2TGHrPy/
<Carlin0> Pryp, ora i permessi sono a posto prova a fare log out/In
<Pryp> provo
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<Carlin0> a dopo
<Pryp> grazie :)
<Pryp> Cia
<rosella> browers ultraleggero
<rosella> cosa suggerite
<rosella> by byby
<enzotib> toccata e fuga
<ivagor> Ciao a tutti, vorrei fare una domanda tecnica: sono uno sviluppatore Java e uso Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, ho l'esigenza di usare 2 versioni diverse di JDK di Oracle. Tipicamente mi servono 2 terminali, uno con il JDK 6 e uno con l'11. E' fastidioso dover settare a mano le variabili, come posso ottenere lo stesso risultato con uno script? Uso zsh come terminale predefinito. Grazie
<enzotib> ivagor, metti quello che faresti a mano in un file, e invocalo con "source nomescript", credo funzioni anche con zsh
<ivagor> grazie, non avevo mai usato questo comando anche se l'avevo visto in qualche script. Ora ho letto come funziona ed è esattamente ciò che mi serviva.
<enzotib> prego
<salvatore> Ciao a tutti, da pochi giorni ho installato ubuntu sul mio sistema, non riesco stampare correttamente (le stampe da libre office Ciao a tutti, per cortesia, ho provato a lanciare alcune stampe, quelle da libre office vanno bene, i pdf no, con "software e aggiornamenti" ho cercato i driver per ubuntu ma non li ho trovati, a chi posso rivolgermi? Gra
<salvatore> zie
<salvatore> Ciao a tutti, per cortesia, ho provato a lanciare alcune stampe, quelle da libre office vanno bene, i pdf no, con "software e aggiornamenti" ho cercato i driver per ubuntu ma non li ho trovati, a chi posso rivolgermi? Grazie
<Giancarlo> Buonasera
<ciro> ho scaricato il file iso dell'ultima versione e masterizzato su dvd, come faccio ad installarlo su usb, in questo caso un ssd via usb?
<Andrea> Salve ragazzi...
<Andrea> ...buona sera
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-25
<andreasso> Ho scaricato l’iso di Lubuntu 18.04 masterizzato L’immagine ma non si avvia manca autorun
<Carlin0> !installazione | andreasso
<ubot-it> andreasso: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Carlin0> lleggi la guida
<andreasso> ho letto la,guida ma non sono riuscito a risolvere
<Carlin0> andreasso, avviando il pc col dvd inserito non parte ?
<andreasso> no ho verificato il DVD non trovò il file autorun io ho,scaricato 18.04 32 bit
<Carlin0> andreasso, ti invito a leggere la guida più attentamente
<Carlin0> non serve nessun autorun
<andreasso> ok grazie lo stesso
<andreasso> comunque inserisco il dvd e non succede nulla
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-26
<gnicche> Ciao a tutti:ho appena installato ubuntu 19.04 ma non riesco a connettermi a internet in wi fi
<Mr_Pan> gnicche, non ti riconosce la scheda wireless ?
<gnicche> no
<gnicche> come se non ci fosse
<Carlin0> gnicche, marca e modello di scheda ?
<gnicche> ho appena provato a reinstallare nuovamente ubuntu mail problema è rimasto
<Mr_Pan> gnicche, sei connesso con cavo ora ?
<gnicche> non so il pc è un hp laptop 15
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra terminale e scrivi
<gnicche> no sto usando un altro pc
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<Carlin0> meglio se connetti via cavo ed entri qui
<gnicche> ok solo un secondo
<Mr_Pan> gnicche appena sei colelgato con il pc, apri una finestra terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> lshw -C network | nc.termbin 9999
<Mr_Pan> e posta il link che ti uscirá sotto il comando
<gnicche> aspetta che mi devo disconnnettere da qui e rientrare nuovamente
<gnicche> dall'altro pc
<Mr_Pan> lshw -C network | nct ermbin.com 9999   >>> comando corretto sorry
<Mr_Pan> lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999   >>> comando corretto sorry
<gnicche> ok potresti riscrivermi il comando?
<Mr_Pan> lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999
<gnicche> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Mr_Pan> procedi ße sun avvertimento
<gnicche> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<Mr_Pan> se non va metti sudo davanti al comando e inserisci la password
<Mr_Pan> gnicche, non scrivere tutto ... metti solo il link alla fine del comando
<gnicche> hai ragione avevo dimenticato di digitare sudo
<Mr_Pan> gnicche, andava bene anche senza
<gnicche> adesso esce questo https://termbin.com/1us3
<Mr_Pan> questo mi serviva
<Mr_Pan> vuoto
<Mr_Pan> a video vedi qualcosa ?
<Mr_Pan> rifallo con sudo
<Mr_Pan> gnicche, aspetta
<gnicche> l'ho fatto con sudo
<Carlin0> gnicche, prova con lspci | grep -i net | nc termmbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> ops sbajato pure io
<Carlin0> gnicche, prova con lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<gnicche> esce questo https://termbin.com/v6ud
<gnicche> sono i dettagli della scheda
<Carlin0> ahia è una realtek , sono davvero rognose
<Carlin0> su linux vanno malissimo non hanno driver adeguati
<Mr_Pan> infatti ci avrei scommesso pe rquella sk in particolare non ci sono soluzioni "in caa" si deve per forza ricorre a repo esterni (github)
<gnicche> se usassi una scheda di rete esterna per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> una chiavetta usb ...
<gnicche> sì
<Carlin0> se la hai prova a collegarla sperando che non contenga il chip realtek anche lei :P
<gnicche> scusate sono sempre io:ho provato con una scheda di rete esterna (usb) ma ovviamente non riesco ad installarla
<Carlin0> gnicche, inserisci la chiavetta e dai al terminale ...
<Carlin0> gnicche, lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<gnicche> https://termbin.com/uxjz
<Mr_Pan> vedo 2 realtek
<Carlin0> infatti ... realtek pure lei
<gnicche> quindi è realtek anche l'usb???
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> chip rtl8811CU
<gnicche> mi pare di capire che di soluzioni non ce ne sono...
<Mr_Pan> ufficiali no ... e le ufficiose troppo macchinose e con poca probabilitßá di riuscita. inoltre sul cnaale ufficiale non possiamo suggerirtele
<Mr_Pan> gnicche, per la wireless interna al pc spendi 25/30 euro e ti compri una intel che viene riconosciuta "out-the-box"
<Mr_Pan> oppure usb compatibile linux (amazon docet)
<gnicche> sul forum ho trovato questo: https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=631450
<gnicche> potrebbe fare al caso mio?
<Carlin0> insomma amazon consiglia anche delle realtek alle volte
<natomic> Salve a tutti in seguito ad un aggiornamento che ha presentato degli errori riguardo al systemd-shim il mio pc funziona molto male e solo in modalita recovery avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico se possibile..
<Mr_Pan> !recovery
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> natomic, segui i link
<natomic> ok grazie!
<giorgio> ho dimenticato la password su ubuntu 16,04 e non riesco a fare gli aggiornamentiù
<apt-ghetto> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<giorgio> ci ho già provato seguendo la giuda indicata ma non è cambiato niente
<apt-ghetto> Cosa hai provato?
<giorgio> sono entrati in fase di avvio nel menu "root", dato comando "mount -o remount -rw . Poi  passwd (numeutente) nuova PW q quindi reboot
<apt-ghetto> Ok, adesso si capisce cosa hai fatto.
<apt-ghetto> Avvia Ubuntu, apri un terminale e dai: `sudo ls -la /root`
<apt-ghetto> C'è un errore?
<giorgio> mi chiede la pw che ho dimenticato
<Mr_Pan> no hai scritto di averla cambiata ...
<Mr_Pan> sudo su <nomeutente a cui hai cambiato la password>
<Mr_Pan> sudo su + password nuova    scusa
<giorgio> si ma evidentemente non ha funzionato mi chiede sempre la vecchia PW
<Mr_Pan> giorgio> nel senso che hai messo la nuova e non funziona ?
<giorgio> esatto
<Mr_Pan> la procedura é quella .. rifalla da capa
<Mr_Pan> *capo
<giorgio> ok quindi riavvio ed entro nel menu di ripristino?
<Mr_Pan> aspetta
<Mr_Pan> devi scrivere questo poi      mount -o remount,rw /
<Mr_Pan> poi passwd <nomeutente>
<Mr_Pan> nuova pass e riavvio
<giorgio> Ok riprovo
<Mr_Pan> giorgio> hai sbagliato a scrivere il comando una volta entrato come root
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<DLivius> salve
<DLivius> ho appena installato ubuntu 18.04 lts ma ho un problema con una periferica, una stampante samsung m2070 wifi
<DLivius> ogni volta che invio un file in stampa, sembra andare tutto bene dalla schermata del pc, ma dalla stampante viene fuori un foglio bianco con scritta soltanto una riga: "UNIRAS" e tutta una serie di simboli (tra cui uno smile)
<DLivius> ho installato i driver che ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale, ho anche contattato il supporto clienti della hp/samsung e mi hanno inviato un altro driver... il problema persiste
<DLivius> con ubuntu 16 andava tutto benissimo...
<DLivius> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-28
<ivagor> ciao a tutti, vorrei porvi una domanda. Ho una cartella contenente N sottocartelle, in ogni sottocartella *potrebbe* esserci un file .scss, quello di cui ho bisogno è un comando che mi restituisca il file .scss più lungo che trova in tutte le sottocartelle. Come si può fare da terminale?
<Mr_Pan> piú lingo come nome o piú "pesante"?
<ivagor> più lungo come numero di righe, sono file di testo
<enzotib> ivagor: find . -iname '*.scss' -exec wc -l {} + | sort -nr | head -1
<enzotib> ivagor: meglio così: find . -iname '*.scss' -exec wc -l {} \; | sort -nr | head -1
<ivagor> ok funziona. grazie enzotib
<gabe984> buonasera!
<gabe984> avrei bisogno di chiedere alcune informazioni inerenti all'installazione di ubuntu sul mio pc desktop
<Carlin0> !chiedi | gabe984
<ubot-it> gabe984: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<gabe984> ho un asus F556U e sto provando ad installare ubuntu, 18.4 e/o 19.4. Nel bios ho disattivato il fast boot ed il secure boot, l'installazione parte ma dopo chiesta la localizzazione, si blocca senza farmelo installare. Qualcuno conosce qualcosa? su questo pc in passato avevo installato ubuntu e funzionava correttamente. Ho cambiato hhd di recente co
<gabe984> n una ssd kingston
<Carlin0> gabe984, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<gabe984> cpu: intel core i7 6500u
<gabe984> ram 8 gb
<gabe984> scheda video:nvidea geforce 930m
<gabe984> 920m*
<Carlin0> al 90% il problema è la scheda video ora ti mando una guida devi usare il parametro nomodeset
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio | gabe984
<ubot-it> gabe984: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<gabe984> posso fare questa procedura con la versione 19.04?
<Carlin0> credo di si anche se non l'ho provata
<Carlin0> sulla 18.04 di sicuro
<gabe984> allora, ho provato ad impostare il nomodeset, una volta spuntato, premo il tasto enter su "installa" ma va in loop, non la fa partire
<gabe984> Buonasera, repost: ho un asus F556U e sto provando ad installare ubuntu, 18.4 e/o 19.4. Nel bios ho disattivato il fast boot ed il secure boot, l'installazione parte ma dopo chiesta la localizzazione, si blocca senza farmelo installare. Qualcuno conosce qualcosa? su questo pc in passato avevo installato ubuntu e funzionava correttamente. Ho cambiat
<gabe984> o hhd di recente con una ssd kingston
<gabe984> cpu: intel core i7 6500u
<gabe984> ram 8 gb
<gabe984> scheda video: nvidea geforce 920M
<gabe984> allora, ho provato ad impostare il nomodeset, una volta spuntato, premo il tasto enter su "installa" ma va in loop, non la fa partire
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-29
<motiz> salve, vorrei far funzionare una vecchia chiavetta onda mt 833 up su ubuntu 18. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<motiz> salve, vorrei far funzionare una vecchia chiavetta onda mt 833 up su ubuntu 18. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<salvatore> Carlino> Ciao, per cortesia, la cartella documenti è in sola lettura, potrei sapere come mai e quali comandi posso usare per modificare l'impostazione? Grazie
<Carlin0> !tizio | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo 'Tizio, mi sai dire..'/'Tizio, posso?'
<Carlin0> salvatore, apri un terminale e digita ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> salvatore, posta il link che esce
<salvatore> link è: https://termbin.com/lcja
<Carlin0> salvatore, ls -al Documenti | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link
<salvatore> https://termbin.com/tq4u
<Carlin0> salvatore, perchè dici che è in sola lettura ?
<salvatore> ma mi riferisco alla cartella documenti della partizione /dev/sda2
<EliaPC> Ciao a tutti, non so se qualcuno è sveglio a quest ora qui mai mi serve aiuto con Ubuntu 18 o 19 con la mia scheda video ATI HD7790
<EliaPC> sul sito di amd ho visto che supporta solo fino a ubuntu 18, è possibile installarla su Ubuntu 19?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-30
<tempesta58> salve
<tempesta58> ho un problema con la tastiera
<tempesta58> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<MMYStic_> ciao, ho qualche problema di rete con ubunutu. Qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano ?
<prode> salve , ho un problema all' avvio: si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<anto011> scusate non riesco a settare la tastiera in italiano di un notebook amilo pro siemens
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-22
<falcoman> Salve
<falcoman> Ho un problema con il wi-fi che non riesco a risolvere
<falcoman> Praticamente ho la modalità aereo attiva ma non la riesco a disabilitare, in più i dice di avere il blocco hardware wifi attivo ma io non ho nessuno tasto per bloccare il wi-fi
<falcoman> qualche suggerimento
<Carlin0> falcoman, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> falcoman, posta qui il link che esce
<falcoman> link??
<Carlin0> hai dato il comando ?
<falcoman> https://termbin.com/rtv5s
<falcoman> sorry
<Carlin0> è proprio bloccato dall'hardware  molto porbabilmente ci sarà una combinazione di tasti per sbloccarlo devi leggere il manuale de tuo pc
<falcoman> ok cerco ma io prima lo usavo normalmente
<Carlin0> prima di cosa ?
<falcoman> Prima di aggiornare alla 19.10
<falcoman> comunque avevi ragione tu ho trovato esiste un blocco del wi-fi ed è un tasto che  va premuto insiame al  tasto FN
<Carlin0> e ti converebbe aggiornare alla 20.04 , la 19.10 ha solo più un mesetto di supporto
<falcoman> Se può servire a qualcun' altro il tasto sul mio notebook della tashiba è F12
<falcoman> insiame ad FN
<Carlin0> ste cose cambiano da pc a pc ...
<falcoman> ok grazie di tutto ti sono debitore Carlin0
<Carlin0> figurati
<falcoman> e cercherò di ascoltare il tuo consiglio aggiornerò alla versione 20.04
<Carlin0> a luglio finisce il supporto dela 19.10
<falcoman> Grazie ancora e bye bye
<Carlin0> ciao
<Jimbo> Buongiorno, ricevo un errore durante il boot per l'installazione di Ubuntu server 20.04 e non so come risolvere
<Jimbo> c'è modo di poter postare una foto con l'errore?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Carlin0> oppure ...
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jimbo> questo è il problema: https://imgur.com/dbipbNd
<Carlin0> I/0 error al 90% è il disco che sta dicendo addio
<Jimbo> ma il disco è nuovo! arrivato ieri
<Carlin0> l'errore dice quello , il resto non saprei
<Jimbo> ho fatto qualche ricerca (per quello che ne posso capire io) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1873614
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1873614 in initramfs-tools "Definition of add_mountroot_fail_hook doesnt match lvm2's usage (dup-of: 1871154)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1871154 in initramfs-tools "Error message displayed during boot (mountroot hook, premount)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Carlin0> ah c'è anche un bug aperto ...
<Jimbo> non so se possa essere il mio caso però
<Carlin0> ma l'erroe si verifica subito o dopo il partizionamento ?
<Jimbo> subito
<Carlin0> installi da dvd o usb ?
<Jimbo> usb
<Carlin0> creata con che programma ?
<Jimbo> rufus ultima versione
<Carlin0> rufus dovrebbe andar ebene al limite se vuoi provare con etcher o in alternativa controllare l'integrità della iso
<Jimbo> la iso l'ho già scaricata 3 volte e rifatto 3 volte la chiave... ora provo a cambiare programma
<Jimbo> Comunque sembrerebbe che quel bug sia stato fixato (sempre che di quello si tratti) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/0.136ubuntu6.1
<Carlin0> cmq quel bug stando a quanto si legge è stato fixato
<Carlin0> oltre al fatto che non si ferma su quell'errore
<Carlin0> l'errore finale che blocca il processo è quello relativo al disco
<Jimbo> ok, ma il fix è già presente nella iso che si scarica?
<Carlin0> di norma si , infatti non si ferma su quelll'errore
<gnuovo> Le immagini iso della release di Ubuntu 20.04 LTS sono di fine aprile, mentre il bug è corretto a giugno, quindi sicuramente non è presente nella iso.
<Jimbo> damn... dunque che faccio?
<gnuovo> L'immagine che hai postato dice ad un certo punto: "Good signature from Ubuntu CD...",  credo che l'integrità del CD di installazione sia confermata
<gnuovo> anche se effettivamente poi dice errore I/O, io proverei a cambiare proprio la chiavetta USB
<Carlin0> vero potrebbe essere anche la chiavetta e non il disco
<Jimbo> già provato a cambiare la chiavetta.... sempre lo stesso
<Carlin0> sempre I/0 error ?
<gnuovo> La cosa che non capisco è I/O Error, dev fd0 : ma fd0 è il floppy disk o mi sto perdendo qualcosa ?
<Jimbo> https://imgur.com/Bi6NgNU
<Carlin0> non si vede bene la fine della schermata
<Carlin0> Jimbo, scusa una cosa , ma nel dubbio che il problema sia quel bug nella 20.04 hai provato la versione precedente ? la 18.04
<Jimbo> no quella non l'ho provata
<Carlin0> magari senza installarla solo per vedere come si comporta
<Carlin0> tanto se dici che l'errore lo da subito appena avviata ...
<Jimbo> proviamo quella
<Carlin0> non che sia un asoluzione ma tanto per capirci qualcos adi più
<Jimbo> nn so se può essere utile, ho provato a far partire la live di lubuntu 20.04 e quella va senza intoppi
<Jimbo> è andato.... nn so come o perchè ma è partito. Ho disabilitato "legancy floppy" o qualcosa del genere nel bios ed è partito
<gnuovo> che strano errore..
<Carlin0> /dev/fd0 in effetti è il floppy
<Marica> Ciao a tutti! Ho installato kubuntu 18 vorrei aggiornare i temi. Da impostazioni /aspetto /scarica nuovi temi mi da errore... Dice caricamento https autoconfig. Kde. Org ecc non riuscito
<Marica> Sapete come posso fare?
<Marica> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-23
<Leytonn> Ciao. Ieri sera ho provato a connettermi con un VPN (senza riuscirci) e da stamattina sto impazzendo per connettermi al solito router di casa. Non va. Ora sono connesso col telefono. essere il problema? Non va nè wifi nè via cavo.
<[Enrico]> Leytonn: che software VPN hai provato ieri?
<Leytonn> openconnect
<[Enrico]> Leytonn: via networkmanager o standalone?
<Leytonn> da shell...e poi provavo con remmina per accedere al server via ssh
<[Enrico]> ok quindi standalone
<Leytonn> sì
<[Enrico]> Leytonn: per tua info il gestore di rete (network manager) supporta openconnect e anche molto bene, lo puoi usare direttamente da li e non crea problemi
<Leytonn> Grazie, non lo sapevo.
<[Enrico]> Leytonn: è possible che facendo girare openconnect da terminale tu sia andato a toccare file di configurazione di rete che ora non sono corretti e ti impediscono la normale connessione al router di casa
<[Enrico]> Leytonn: quello che ti consiglio di fare è aprire un terminale, lancia il comando "sudo journalctl -f" e poi prova ad attaccare il cavo o a connetterti via wifi (col cavo è più semplice) e guarda nei log che errori ci sono
<Leytonn2> provo
<[Enrico]> purtropo sarà un sacco di roba
<[Enrico]> armati di pazienza e vai riga per riga
<stopensando1> in alternativa ci sono altri due metodi per risettare la rete con la stessa connessione, la prima banalmente col tasto destro sull-icona della connessione, togli e rimetti il v, la seconda e creare una nuova connessione, sempre col dx e poi su modifica connessione
<stopensando1> perche se non hai toccato niente magari si impalla semplicemente, a me e successo a volte
<Leytonn2> ho provato a fare nuova connessione ma non va. C'è un modo per resettare tutto di default? Siccome ho il dhcp non dovrei problemi di configurazione.
<stopensando1> ci devi pensare prima, quando hai installato tutto e tutto sistemato, programmi compresi, ti crei una live dall-installazione eseguita
<stopensando1> una snapshot
<Leytonn2> :/
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: non c'è un modo semplice di resettare la configurazione di rete se modificata a mano purtroppo
<stopensando1> no non per fare l-ironico e- che ho dovuto formattare e riformattare per risolvere
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: se usi network manager puoi, ma se usi qualcosa fuori no
<stopensando1> perdendo ore a tentare di risolvere problemi di settaggio
<stopensando1> e" piu pratico
<stopensando1> l'importante e' che tieni i dati salvati al trove, il pc poi diventa solo una macchina
<[Enrico]> dipende, probabilmente non è una cosa troppo difficile da risolvere
<stopensando1> che puoi cambiare quando vuoi
<[Enrico]> solo che è un problema molto specifico
<[Enrico]> comunque si avere un backup è un'ottima idea
<stopensando1> ad esempio se vai sempre in live non succedera mai nulla
<stopensando1> e i dati nel cloud
<Leytonn2> gli errori che mi dà il comando di sopra non li cpaisco:
<stopensando1> u su usb
<Leytonn2> [syncthingicon] Failed to connect to syncthing daemon at URI “http://localhost:8384”: Could not connect: Connection refused
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: no quello non c'entra. Hai installato il programma syncthing e ovviamente non va perché non c'è rete
<Leytonn2> ah
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: spetta, provo a darti un comando che fa vedere meno log
<Leytonn2> sì
<[Enrico]> un secondo solo che lo provo
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: journalctl -u NetworkManager -f
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: dopo che hai dato questo comando, prova a connetterti alla rete
<[Enrico]> attaccando il cavo di rete
<Leytonn2> [1592901463.3401] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: ah quindi sei connesso
<Leytonn2> cacchio...sarà questo il problema....è connesso forse alla VPN o qualcosa di simile?
<Leytonn2> sono connesso con wifi del telefonino
<Leytonn2> ieri provavo con vpn globalprotect...sarè questo?
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: non capisco, sei connesso o no?
<Leytonn2> ma non ho idea
<stopensando1> e quindi non e' che hai il problema con l-internet di casa ??
<stopensando1> >D
<[Enrico]> col telefono l'ho capito che sei connesso, ma il computer? dai log sembra connesso
<Leytonn2> sono connesso col telefonino, come hot spot.
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: quindi non va solo col router di casa?
<stopensando1> appunto ma per connetterti al vpn non usi la lan di casa
<Leytonn2> esatto
<stopensando1> ??
<Leytonn2> con lan e wifi di casa non va
<[Enrico]> Leytonn2: devi provare a connetterti alla rete di casa
<stopensando1> ha il wifi questa lan ? per verifica ?
<Leytonn2> sì...provo di nuovo
<stopensando1> magari prova ad accendere e spegnere il modem / router o e' un disservizio momentaneo
<stopensando1> dell'operatore ecc
<Leytonn3> niente
<Leytonn3> Con wifi e lan di casa non va
<[Enrico]> Leytonn3: errori?
<Leytonn3> con hotpspot telefonino sì. Errori: <info>  [1592902575.6056] device (wlp4s0): Activation: successful, device activated.
<Leytonn3> <info>  [1592902576.1353] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL
<[Enrico]> non è un error
<Leytonn3> <info>  [1592902576.1358] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_SITE
<[Enrico]> Leytonn3: lancia questo comando: sudo journalctl -u NetworkManager -n 1000 | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> ti esce un URL, copia e incolla in questa chat
<Leytonn3> sudo journalctl -u NetworkManager -n 1000 | nc termbin.com 9999 https://termbin.com/agzg
<stopensando1> ... enrico sei un estensione di linux.... >D
<Leytonn3> E'ì vero :D
<[Enrico]> Leytonn3: guarda che alla wireless si è connesso perfettamente
<[Enrico]> giu 23 10:33:26 gab-P151EMx NetworkManager[9244]: <info>  [1592901206.3395] device (wlp4s0): Activation: (wifi) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful. Connected to wireless network "UMIDIGI Z1"
<Leytonn3> UMIDIGI è il telefono ...l'hotspot del telefono
<Leytonn3> non so perchè alla wifi di casa (e nemmeno alla LAN) non si connette più....dipende sicurmante dai tentativi fatti ieri con globalprotecct VPN
<Leytonn3> boh
<[Enrico]> giu 23 10:13:14 gab-P151EMx NetworkManager[1334]: <info>  [1592899994.0341] device (wlp4s0): Activation: (wifi) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful. Connected to wireless network "dd-wrt"
<[Enrico]> anche a dd-wrt
<stopensando1> leyton ma sei andato dentro al router modem a toccare della roba ??
<stopensando1> aprire o chiudere porte ecc ??
<stopensando1> perche potresti anche tentare di resettare il router modem
<Leytonn3> riprovo ma non naviga. Il ruoter l'ho solo riavviato. Il telefono si connette come sempre alla wifi di casa
<Leytonn3> Stranamente anche come hotspot c'è sempre il punto interrogativo ma naviga dal telefono e non da l router di casa
<[Enrico]> sinceramente il problema sembra il router
<[Enrico]> il telefono probabilmente se ne accorge e va con la rete dati
<[Enrico]> per quello funziona
<Leytonn3> niente
<Leytonn3> con la wifi dic asa nn ne vuole sapere
<stopensando1> secondo me o e' un disservizio o se toccato qualche parametro
<[Enrico]> Leytonn3: attaccati al wifi di casa, lancia questi comandi da terminale, connetti al telefono e copia l'output su https://paste.ubuntu.com/ . I comandi sono: "ip addr show" "ip route show" "cat /etc/resolv.conf" "host google.com"
<Leytonn3> è sicurmanente le impsotaioni sulle connessioni di casa visto che da hotspot va
<Leytonn3> come posso resettare queste configurazioni?
<Carlin0> resetta il router
<[Enrico]> Leytonn3: esegui i comandi che ho chiesto per piacere
<[Enrico]> non penso che il problema sia Ubuntu, penso che sia il tuo router
<stopensando1> ubutnu non ha problemi >D
<Leytonn> Enrico ed altri
<Leytonn> Grazie
<Leytonn> Ho cancellato le impsotazioni del profilo da netqrok manager e riavviato
<Leytonn> ed ora si è connesso via cavo
<stopensando1> tiene la connessione leyton _
<vas> Ciao! Ho un computer Ubuntu e mi sono perso degli aggiornamenti...  Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5 (11G63) questo è il software, come aggiornarlo ulteriormente?
<mrobot> Buon giorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<mrobot> Sto avendo problemi nel cambiare l'hostname
<mrobot> Ho usato sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<mrobot> Ho modificato il nome dell'hostname, salvato
<mrobot> Ma...
<mrobot> Mi appare questo
<mrobot> Tepl-WARNING **: 14:26:43.715: GVfs metadata is not supported. Fallback to TeplMetadataManager. Either GVfs is not correctly installed or GVfs metadata are not supported on this platform. In the latter case, you should configure Tepl with --disable-gvfs-metadata.
<mrobot> ....?
<gnuovo> mrobot > sudo -H gedit /etc/hosts
<Carlin0> mrobot, sappi che quella che stai facendo è una operazione  NON esente da rischi
<InnerPower> Domanda, la partizione / di Ubuntu ha 30 GB, vanno ancora bene o è meglio allargarla a 40 GB?
<InnerPower> La Home è separata, partizionata col resto del disco. ed anche il Grub ha la sua partizione
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: 30 G non è malaccio, ma dipende da quanti pacchetti hai installati e quanti log vengono generati. Quando è l'uso in percentuale? Vedi df -h /
<[Enrico]> se sei a più del 66% in uso io allargherei
<InnerPower> Mmm ok
<[Enrico]> almeno 10 GB tienili libero per quando fai aggiornamenti / avanzamenti di versione o qualcosa usa più disco del solito
<InnerPower> Ma com'é il comando df -h?
 * [Enrico] ha 35 GB usati su / ... e ha /home separata ovviamente
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: in che senso com'è?
<InnerPower> Sì infatti sto proprio preparando all'avanzamento di versione, solo che non ho mai allargato le partizioni per via del rischio perdita dati... ho già salvato tutta la home
<InnerPower> il comando df -h come si usa esattamente?
<InnerPower> Solo così?
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: si solo così
<InnerPower> Ok
<[Enrico]> df -h, in un terminale ovviamente
<InnerPower> /dev/sda2        30G   17G     12G  60% /
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: ma, spetta un momento. Devi ridurre la dimensione della partizione successiva sul disco per allargare /? O stai usando LVM (se non sai cos'è non lo stai usando)
<InnerPower> Mmm
<InnerPower> Ho GParted per la gestione delle partizioni
<InnerPower> Sì teoricamente dovrei ridurre lo spazio assegnato a /home che è tutto il resto del disco
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: ok, ma non risponde alla mia domanda. Devi ridurre la partizione successiva a / o c'è già spazio libero dopo?
<InnerPower> La prima
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: urca, brutta cosa, io lascerei stare
<[Enrico]> oppure fai prima e reinstalla
<InnerPower> Eh proprio per quello ho sempre evitato di modificare le partizioni, c'é rischio perdita dati
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: non se usi LVM
<InnerPower> Che programma è?
<[Enrico]> se usi LVM puoi cambiare la dimensione abbastanza facilemente
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: è una tecnologia comune su sistemi server, ma ormai non lo puoi mettere, va configurato all'installazione e non è semplicissimo
<InnerPower> Sì, fammi solo capire... LVM lo trovo nei repo ubuntu?
<InnerPower> Eh non sono a quei livelli, sono abbastanza comune user
<[Enrico]> si LVM è nei repo ufficiali Ubuntu,è un software che fa parte di Linux
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: eh mi rendo conto, lascia perdere anche LVM. Se vuoi prova a fare il resize e speriamo bene. Alla prossima installazione fai una / più grande
<InnerPower> Cmq in teoria non avrei problemi ad allargare rimodificando la partizione successiva perché ho già backuppato tutto
<InnerPower> Anche se in genere aggiornando per gran parte sostituisce i pacchetti
<[Enrico]> male che vada se hai un backup sei tranquillo. Se va male, pialla tutto e reinstalla
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: eh si ma li deve scaricare prima, sono pochi GB di solito eh
<InnerPower> Sì per quello sto facendo la chiavetta avviabile per sicurezza
<InnerPower> Ora la seccatura è ricalcolare le partizioni
<[Enrico]> più che altro ci mette una vita a spostare i dati nella partizione da ridurre
<InnerPower> Quanto dovrei dare alla partizione Grub? Perché provai Grub Customizer e dava memoria piena per cui ho dovuto smettere di usarlo
<InnerPower> Non ho capito dove alloca i suoi dati o wallpaper
<[Enrico]> io di solito do 1 GB a grub
<InnerPower> Azz, allora è pochissima
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: non ti confondere con la ESP
<[Enrico]> quello non è grub
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: scrivi nel terminale: df -h /boot
<[Enrico]> cosa dice?
<InnerPower> Ecco, io ho la partizione /boot/efi
<[Enrico]> quella va bene piccola
<InnerPower> essendo un pc Uefi
<[Enrico]> sisi ma quella è la ESP, va bene piccola
<[Enrico]> ESP == Efi System Partition
<[Enrico]> non la toccare
<InnerPower> Ok perfetto, allora per il grub cosa faccio, gli creo partizione o va bene già così?
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: va bene così. non ti serve una /boot se non usi LVM
<[Enrico]> nel tuo caso hai la /boot dentro a / come partizione
<[Enrico]> e va bene
<InnerPower> Ok, allora come mai Customizer dava memoria piena???
<InnerPower> df -h /boot dà lo stesso output di cui sopra quindi hai ragione tu, è nella stessa partizione di /
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: non so cosa sia Customizer
<[Enrico]> ma probabilmente non qualcosa con cui vuoi sperimentare, sembra non dare errori sensati
<InnerPower> Grub Customizer è una utilità con cui puoi modificare la grafica del Grub appunto
<InnerPower> sfondo e colori delle intro
<InnerPower> invece del solito b/n o grigio
<[Enrico]> beh, pare proprio che non funzioni
<InnerPower> Ma è un optional cmq... a me piaceva personalizzare
<InnerPower> va già bene che riesco a personalizzare il login manager quindi è ok ugualmente
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: che versione di Ubuntu stai usando?
<InnerPower> Sono alla 19.10
<InnerPower> Ubuntu Mate
<[Enrico]> beh magari funziona dopo che hai aggiornato alla 20.04
<[Enrico]> provalo di nuovo dopo l'aggiornamento
<InnerPower> Boh, non vorrei incasinarlo perché poi rischio di non avviare il pc
<InnerPower> Cmq ok, valuterò
<[Enrico]> ecco appunto :)
<InnerPower> Se non sbaglio hanno tolto anche Gnome Color Chooser per lo stesso motivo
<InnerPower> O Tweaks? Non mi ricordo
<[Enrico]> tweaks c'è ancora
<InnerPower> Cmq Customizer mi ha funzionato fino a prima di installare su questo pc nuovo
<[Enrico]> magari non gli piace UEFI
<[Enrico]> grub cambia molto tra UEFI e vecchio stile
<InnerPower> Esatto, mi è venuto il dubbio
<InnerPower> Anche se ho abilitato il legacy sennò non installava Ubuntu
<InnerPower> Quindi è simile al vecchio Grub
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: Ubuntu funziona perfettamente con UEFI non è necessa rio disabilitare il legacy
<[Enrico]> ehm abilitare
<InnerPower> Non ricordo bene, io ho seguito una guida ed è filato tutto lisco
<InnerPower> Liscio, sorry
<[Enrico]> uh sei in una situazione mix, complicata, forse è per quello che Customizer non funziona
<InnerPower> Probabile, era per capire
<InnerPower> Io dovrei aggiornare più che altro per la stampante visto che ho scoperto non avere i plugin
<[Enrico]> comunque per il futuro: Ubuntu funziona perfettamente con EUFI. Alla peggio devi disabilitare Secure boot se usi robe tipo i driver proprietari nvidia che non funzionano con secure boot attivo
<[Enrico]> a parte secure boot puoi stare tranquillo con UEFI
<InnerPower> Ah io ho i Radeon
<[Enrico]> meglio
<Carlin0> InnerPower, tieni conto che uubntu ti mette nella / anche il file swap e gli snap occupano molto più posto dei deb
<InnerPower> Ah... quindi conviene sempre installare i deb?
<[Enrico]> se possibile si
<InnerPower> Anche se trovo più pratici gli snap
<[Enrico]> ma nella Ubuntu nuova credo forzino più snap
<InnerPower> Meh
<Carlin0> direi di si e cmq se hai 30 gb allarga
<InnerPower> Quanto conviene dargli?
<InnerPower> 40?
<Carlin0> 35/40 sopratutto sei fai uso di snap
<InnerPower> Ok
<[Enrico]> anche 50 per il futuro, se mettono più snap
<InnerPower> Allora ok, tanto avendo anche HD esterno ho spazio
<Carlin0> poi dipende da quanti ne installi tu
<InnerPower> Il mio pc ha una SDD e non il classico HD che preferivo
<InnerPower> Quindi Carlin0 mi conviene un reinstall sovrascrivendo le partizioni create o modificare le partizioni esistenti?
<Carlin0> se devi fare modifiche no , credevo stessi installando
<InnerPower> Non sto ancora installando, al momento sto preparando la chiavetta avviabile nel caso
<InnerPower> Stavo pensando di fare l'avanzamento e vedere quanto occupa, se poi è troppo farei la modifica delle partizioni
<InnerPower> Ma forse per evitare di perdere tempo sarebbe meglio un reinstall pulito con nuovo partizionamento...
<InnerPower> e mi secca un pò riconfigurare tutto
<Carlin0> avanzamanto e poi modifica ? meglio salva i dati e fai installazione nuova
<InnerPower> La /home è già backuppata quindi dite che vado tranquilla?
<Carlin0> la home è separata ?
<InnerPower> Sì
<Carlin0> formatta solo /
<Carlin0> e salvi le conf nella /home
<InnerPower> mmm
<[Enrico]> eh ma la /home la deve rifare per liberare spazio per la /
<Carlin0> la può modificare mentre partiziona , tipo ridurre o spastare
<Carlin0> spostare*
<[Enrico]> è quello che lui aveva suggerito prima e gli hai detto di reinstallare :)
<Carlin0> non ho letto tutto
<InnerPower> -.- non mi funziona lo screenshot
<InnerPower> Neanche da Print... assurdo
<Carlin0> una foto col cellulare ?
<InnerPower> Ok
<Carlin0> InnerPower, ma cosa devi fotogragare ?
<InnerPower> Il GParted per darvi un'idea di com'é ora
<Carlin0> InnerPower, sudo parted -l
<InnerPower> Ok
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<InnerPower> Avviso: Il descrittore del driver indica che la dimensione del blocco fisico è
<InnerPower> di 2048 byte, ma Linux indica 512 byte.
<InnerPower> Ignora/Ignore/Annulla/Cancel?
<InnerPower> Cosa significa questo?
<Carlin0> fai ignore
<InnerPower> Che tasto?
<InnerPower> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/54GBpqKXmf/
<Carlin0> beh riduci la 3 e  allarghi la 2
<InnerPower> Ma cosa significava il messaggio di cui sopra?
<InnerPower> Carlin0: Quindi cosa mi conviene fare, una reinstall modificando le partizioni o le modifico prima di avanzare?
<Carlin0> io modificherei e poi reinstallo , anche eprchè quando modifichi le partizioni come minimo devi ripristinare il grub, oltre al fatto che cmq installazione pulita (IMHO) è sempre meglio
<InnerPower> Scusa, non ho ben capito, visto che non ho mai fatto quest'operazione di ridimensionamento partizioni
<InnerPower> Dovrei avviare l'installer da chiavetta, arrivare alla pagina della tabella delle partizioni e riconfigurare tutto da lì?
<InnerPower> Oppure più banalmente agire tramite GParted e poi fare avanzamento?
<InnerPower> Perché nel primo caso è cmq una reinstallazione
<Carlin0> da live puoi modificare le partizioni con gparted , e poi le assegni in fase di installazione formattando solo la / e non la /home
<InnerPower> Ok... com'é la procedura esatta in questo caso? Nel senso quando devo formattarla?
<Carlin0> quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli altro o manuale e li assegni le partizioni e gli dici quali formattare
<InnerPower> Ok perfetto... perché dovrei formattare la /?
<Carlin0> per fare installazione nuova
<InnerPower> Ah ok =)
<InnerPower> Nel caso di problemi di Grub come lo ripristino?
<InnerPower> Dato che sotto le mani ora ho solo questo pc ed il cell... prima ho sempre avuto un altro portatile sotto mano per eventuali grane
<Carlin0> se reinstalli non serve
<InnerPower> Anche se ridimensiono le partizioni, vero?
<Carlin0> cmq da live puoi sempre entrare in chat
<InnerPower> Mi va pure bene una nuova reinstallazione di /
<InnerPower> Basta che non perdo la /home che lì è tutta rognosa da sistemare
<InnerPower> Ma quindi ridimensionando la /home non perdo il contenuto, vero?
<InnerPower> O deve per forza formattare ridimensionando?
<Carlin0> InnerPower, non ripetiamo le cose mille volte , ridimensioni le partizioni e poi installi , un backup è sempre bene farlo dal momento che sicuro è morto
<InnerPower> ah ok
<InnerPower> Quello che volevo capire è semplicemente se ridimensionando la partizione /home viene per forza formattata, o rimane il contenuto che viene semplicemente spostato assieme ad essa
<InnerPower> Il resto l'ho già capito
<Carlin0> non la formatti la ridimensioni solo
<InnerPower> La partizione /boot/efi va bene così come dimensioni?
<InnerPower> Ho linkato il parted
<Carlin0> su uefi ne so zero , non toccarla cmq
<InnerPower> Perfetto
<InnerPower> Grazie di tutto
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Carlin0> se hai problemi entra in chat dalla live
<InnerPower> Ah domanda... ho visto ora che il parted stampato dà i valori in GB mentre da GParted vengono dati in GiB... quindi come calcolo affinchè risultino 50 GB esatti? Cioé è meglio avere i valori in GiB o GB?
<InnerPower> Perché qui vedo 30 GiB esatti che vengono tradotti in 32,2 GB
<[Enrico]> InnerPower: non cambia tanto eh. GB è in base 1000 (1 kB = 1000 byte), mentre i GiB sono in base 1024 (1 kiB = 1024 byte)
<InnerPower> Infatti, chiedo semplicemente qual'é il valore che più corrisponde
<InnerPower> voi preferite i GiB che sono più reali?
<[Enrico]> sono due unità di misura diverse, puoi usare quella che preferisci
<Carlin0> cambia poco
<[Enrico]> alcune applicazioni ne supportano solo una, basta fare la conversione
<InnerPower> Lo so... ma in genere voi cosa preferite?
<[Enrico]> io uso sempre base 1024
<InnerPower> Quindi i GiB?
<[Enrico]> yes
<InnerPower> Mmm da GParted preferisco visualizzare i valori esatti quindi penso calcolo in tale base
<InnerPower> Non mi ricordo in che formato esprime la misura delle partizioni... miB?
<[Enrico]> di solito si può scegliere l'unità di misura, dipende dal programma
<InnerPower> Sì solo che non mi ricordo davvero come l'unità di partizionamento esprime la misura dei dati? È in mebibit?
<InnerPower> Altra domanda, il tipo delle partizioni: ci sono le logiche, quelle estese (che mi sembra ora non si usino più) che potevano contenerne a loro volta... e un altro tipo che non mi ricordo...
<InnerPower> Credo siano tutte logiche e primarie, giusto?
<groudon_> buonaserra al tutti
<Innerina> Carlin0: Ho fatto il resize della partizione finale e c'é la partizione da 20 inallocata, come posso unirla a quella della radice di sistema?
<Innerina> Perché se allargo quella di sistema, rimane l'inallocata da 1 MiB
<Mr_Pan> Innerina> quella da 1 mb rimarra sempre
<Innerina> Ah... quindi non c'é modo di evitare che rimanga l'inallocata da 1 Mb?
<Innerina> Risolto
<Innerina> Ora dovrei reinstallare, come procedo? GParted è andato a buon fine...
<Innerina> Ho 2 scelte possibili: Elimina Ubuntu e reinstalla, che se non sbaglio dovrebbe formattare la partizione con / automaticamente... l'avevo già fatto una volta ed è andato tutto ok
<Innerina> L'altra è quella manuale del partizionamento, ma dove metto il bootloader? In sda1 che ha il boot, efi come flag?
<Innerina> Non devo fare più niente con le partizioni perché ha già fatto tutto GParted, devo solo formattare la /
<Morghana> ciao a tutti
<Morghana> richiesta info tecnica: ho ubuntu 15.10 (wily) su Olivetti "all in 1" - come aggiornarlo?
<Morghana> che distro usare e - soprattutto - è possibile l'installazione da rete?
<InnerPower> È andato tutto ok, solo che ora ho un problema... il punto di mount della partizione /home è finito su /media/innerina/cartellaimpronunciabile/ praticamente scatole cinesi... voglio montarlo su /media/innerina e stop
<InnerPower> O cmq cartella rinominata Dati
<InnerPower> Devo modificare il punto di mount della partizione Dati...
<InnerPower> Non ho capito se devo prima spostare il contenuto della cartella attuale... a quella nuova
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-24
<Tarallo> Ciao ragazzi
<Tarallo> C'è qualcuno sveglio?
<Tarallo> Mi serve una mano con la risoluzione di Wine su Ubuntu
<bustianu> sono totalmente ignorante su ubuntu e linux in genere ma mi serve installare ubuntu su una pendrive da avviare
<bustianu> chi mi aiuta?
<marco675> ciao avete provato un lettore di impronte in ubuntu 20.04
<marco675> il salvataggio delle impronte funziona
<marco675> le impronte sono salvate . l'accesso via impronte dice attivo
<marco675> ma all'avvio va solo con la pasword .
<marco675> devo fare qualcosa altro ?
<marco675> i driver sono ok perchè con il lettore inserito ti chiede di salvare le impronte quindi lo vede correttamente
<marco675> solo che al login non capisco cosa bisogna fare
<marco675> ubuntu dice accesso con impronte attivato ma al login niente
<Mr_Pan> marco675, che lettore  ?  quale pc/laptop/   servono info
<marco675> lettore usb di impronte
<marco675> pc normale desktop
<Mr_Pan> marco675, modello del lettore ,,,
<Mr_Pan> marco675, ma ti é necessario al 100% ... io ne ho uno integrato nel pc ma ho deciso di non provare ad attivarlo ... troppi sbattimenti per ottenere cosa!?
<marco675> ma sembra semplice lo riconosce subito salva le impronte
<marco675> ma al login niente
<marco675> se non va faccio senza
<marco675> forse non hanno ancora perfezionato il login con impronta
<marco675> di sicuro non perdo tempo per questo . meglio se riprovo fra un paio di mesi che forse risolvono
<KCerci15> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano perchè è la mia prima esperienza con ubuntu. vi spiego: ho da poco comprato un computer nuovo ma non riesco a sentire l'audio ne dalle casse ne dal jack per le cuffie, inoltre durante la schermata di avvio appaiono delle righe bianche. contattando il servizio clienti della dell mi è stato detto che il problem
<KCerci15> a era legato al sistema operativo e mi hanno consigliato di chiedere aiuto qui. vi ringrazio per un'eventuale risposta.
<Carlin0> KCerci15, controlla di non avere canali in mute su alsamixer
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: su pavucontrol o gestore del volume è meglio. Alsa è gestito da pulse
<Carlin0> eh ma alle volte è in mute su alsamixer e non va
<[Enrico]> comunque è raro, ma possible, che a volte gli switch in ALSA non siano corretti e pulse non li prenda in considerazione
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: pulse dovrebbe fare l'unmute in automatico ora
<Carlin0> anche  perchè pavucontrol è grafico e di solito lo trovano da soli
<Carlin0> [Enrico], ne è capitato uno 10 giorni fa piùommeno
<Carlin0> ma a quanto pare KCerci15 non risponde e io devo andare ... lol
<KCerci15> su alsamixer i canali sono tutti al massimo, mentre su pavucontrol i suoni sono attivi ma non c'è un profilo configurato e quando apro la barra mi da 3 opzioni ma dice che sono tutte non disponibili.
<KCerci15> non disponibili e non connessi tutto tra parentesi
<KCerci15> scusatemi ma come detto sono alla mia primissima esperienza su ubuntu quindi ci metto un po' a trovare le cose.
<[Enrico]> KCerci15: che laptop è? modello esatto? Versione di ubuntu?
<KCerci15> allora il laptop è un g3 3590 della dell, la vesione è ubuntu 18.04.4 lts
<[Enrico]> KCerci15: è un laptop molto nuovo da quello che capisco su google. Prova a installare ubuntu 20.04 LTS. Anzi puoi provare direttamente con una chiavetta USB di Ubuntu 20.04 e vedere se l'audio funziona
<[Enrico]> KCerci15: in generale se hai una computer nuovo è meglio avere una version di Linux nuova. Le versioni vecchie a volte non hanno i driver
<KCerci15> scusate l'ignoranza ma dove posso reperire la chiavetta usb in questione?
<[Enrico]> KCerci15: dal sito ufficiale
<KCerci15> ok allora proverò a fare così, grazie mille dell'aiuto. buona giornata :)
<[Enrico]> KCerci15: versione in Italiano: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<[Enrico]> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<[Enrico]> KCerci15: e queste sono le istruzioni per creare una liveUSB ^^^
<KCerci15> perfetto, grazie mille davvero.
<[Enrico]> prego
<remix_tj> ho problemi con hplip su 18.04 32bit, a qualcuno funziona?
<remix_tj> il comando hp-check finisce con una stacktrace python
<InnerPower> Dove vedo il log del terminale?
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-25
<Tarallo> Salve
<Tarallo> C'è qualcuno sveglio?
<Tarallo> enzotib
<qazwsx> Buongiorno vorrei un informazione
<[Enrico]> qazwsx: chiedi pure
<qazwsx> io ho un vecchio pc con 2 gb di ram e 200 gb di hard disk per farvi capire come processore ha un intel core 2 duo a 1.5 ghz con un sistema a 32 bit. Che versione di linux mi consigliereste?
<qazwsx> avrà 10 anni penso il pc
<qazwsx> mi interesserebbe poter usale solo chrome e libre office per intenderci nient altro
<Lucas76> qazwsx, prova lubuntu, ci sta anche la versione a 32 bit
<qazwsx> ok grazie mille
<qazwsx> dici che provare a mettere ubuntu normale sia troppo?
<qazwsx> scusatemi ma non ne so molto di linux
<Lucas76> qazwsx, penso che ubuntu sia troppo pesante per la configurazione del tuo pc. ti consiglio di scaricare lubuntu 18.04 lts che è anche per i pc a 32 bit
<qazwsx> okok grazie mille buona giornata siete stati molto gentili
<Marco8173> ciao a tutti
<[Enrico]> qazwsx: io ti consiglerei di cambiare PC
<Marco8173> ho una versione di Ubuntu 18.04
<[Enrico]> qazwsx: una RPi costa tipo 55$ e probabilmente ha più potenza di quel PC vecchio (e più ram)
<Marco8173> installata in virtuale che non aggiorno da molto tempo
<Marco8173> non aggiorno da circa 1 anno
<Marco8173> con molte applicazioni installate
<qazwsx> sisi non è il mio pc personale era solo come "sfizio"
<[Enrico]> qazwsx: detto questo non consiglierei nemmeno una RPi perché ha una CPU ARM invece che Intel o AMD, era più che altro per fare un esempio. Tuttavia ci sono sistemi Intel che costano molto poco al giorno d'oggi, per esempio i NUC, molto validi
<Marco8173> vorrei sapere quali sono i comandi da digitare per aggiornare tutto e se qualche cautela che dovrei adottare dato che non aggiorno da molto tempo
<qazwsx> devi fare tasto destro aggiorna tutto
<qazwsx> e aspettare un po'
<alazred> Marco8173: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade . Non credo che avrai problemi
<qazwsx> ciao ragazzi grazie mille
<Marco8173> grazie
<Lucas76> Marco8173, ti informo che ad aprile è uscita la nuova release di ubuntu
<Marco8173> no mi trovo bene con la mia 18.04
<Lucas76> Marco8173, la 18.04 LTS è stabilissima, era solo per informarti
<Marco8173> non sento l'esigenza di cambiare e sinceramente sono stufo di perdere tempo ad installare e configurare, ho troppe cose da fare
<Marco8173> grazie Lucas76 ma resterò con la mia 18.04 fino a che funzionerà
<Marco8173> fin che riceverò aggiornamenti
<alazred> Marco8173: Hai ancora tempo prima che 18.04 arriva a fine vità
<Marco8173> no no non ho voglia
<[Enrico]> Marco8173: beh un altro paio di anni di supporto li ha ancora, non hai tanta fretta. Magari l'anno prossimo ;)
<Marco8173> quando arriva a fine vita installo una nuova LTS
<Marco8173> il mio obiettivo è perdere meno tempo possibile ad installare e configurare
<alazred> Marco8173: Puoi fare solo l'upgrade senza reinstallare da capo tutto
<Marco8173> se si tratta di scrivere qualche codice in più posso provare
<Marco8173> non voglio però dover reinstallare applicazioni o riconfigurarle
<Marco8173> molti anni fa avevo perso del tempo, non mi ricordo più per quale motivo ma avevo avuto qualche problemino
<alazred> Sono qualche commandi in più ma devi comunque aggiornare prima.
<Marco8173> quindi dopo sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade cosa devo digitare?
<alazred> Stai tranquillo come diceva [Enrico] hai ancora 2 anni di supporto per 18.04
<Marco8173> mi assicuri che non avrò problemi non nessuna applicazione?
<[Enrico]> Marco8173: non te lo può assicurare nessuno che non avrai problemi, nemmeno se non tocchi niente
<alazred> Questi commandi sono per l'aggiornamento
<Marco8173> ok allora aggiorno soltanto
<[Enrico]> i computer sono generatori di problemi, non c'è modo di evitarli in ogni caso. Ma ci sono modi per averne meno
<[Enrico]> e restare aggiornati, in modo ragionevole, è uno di quelli
<[Enrico]> per esempio invece che aggiornare all'ultima LTS il giorno della release, meglio aspettare qualche mese, anche un annetto
<Marco8173> se uso il comando grafico per l'aggiornamento è uguale? ricordo che in passato non funzionava bene
<Marco8173> grazie per il consiglio
<Marco8173> farò come dici
<Marco8173> come faccio a capire se tutto è andato a buon fine?
<Marco8173> ho digitato questo:
<Marco8173> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Marco8173> ho digitato anche una "s"
<Marco8173> per continuare
<alazred> Marco8173: Hai visto messaggio di errore ?
<Marco8173> non mi sembra
<Marco8173> un sacco di codice
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Bfc45gqBk/
<alazred> Hai avuto qualche problemi al livello del guest addition di virtualbox
<alazred> lo usi ancora ?
<alazred> Ma non ti dovrebbe dare problemi per l'uso del pc.
<Marco8173> si uso ancora le guest addition
<Marco8173> sembra tutto funzionante
<Marco8173> mi aspettavo un "tutto ok!" ma non è andata così :)
<alazred> dice che non hai quello che serve per compilare i moduli del Kernel per il guest addition
<alazred> ti dice pure che installare
<alazred> sudo apt install gcc make perl
<alazred> con questi tre pachetti dovresti poter compilare i moduli che hanno dato problemi
<Marco8173> ok provo
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Szrz7VnGqT/
<Marco8173> rilancio il programma di aggiornamento?
<Marco8173> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<alazred> Si grazie
<Marco8173> grazie a te
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qp9HZB9NnJ/
<Marco8173> c'è un errore
<alazred> Si ma niente di grave. Manca la chiave del repo di opera
<Marco8173> come risolvo?
<alazred> Difficile a dire non so come l'hai installato inizialmente
<alazred> sudo apt install virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-dkms
<alazred> Installa questi due pachetti e puoi dovresti essere ok per riavviare
<alazred> e avere virtualbox funzionante
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6bywBzKHJg/
<Marco8173> ora riavvio
<alazred> Marco8173: Spero che andra tutto bene !
<alazred> Ci vediamo fra poco !!
<Marco8173> ci sta mettendo troppo tempo a riavviarsi
<Marco8173> dovrò rimandare il comando per aggiornare tutto quanto?
<Marco8173> ok si è riaperto
<alazred> No una volta aggiornato sei aggiornato
<Marco8173> ma ho incontrato problemi prima
<alazred> pero consiglio aggiornare più di una volta all'anno ;)
<Marco8173> :)
<Marco8173> si questo è vero
<Marco8173> comunque non c'è un comando per capire se tutto è stato aggiornato correttamente?
<alazred> Quelli che hai fatto prima e che mi hai mandato l'esito dicevano tutto
<alazred> Se hai potuto fare il log in e che le tue cose funzionano sei apposto
<Marco8173> ok bene grazie
<alazred> Di niente
<Marco8173> ho un'altra versione da aggiornare ma ora ho capito come fare
<Marco8173> procedo allo stesso modo oppure conviene lanciare i comandi in modo diverso?
<alazred> Se hai dubbi chiedi
<alazred> sempre 18.04 ?
<Marco8173> *ordine diverso
<Marco8173> si sempre 18.04
<Marco8173> una la uso io ed una la usa mio fratello
<Marco8173> stessi programmi stesso modo di utilizzare l'os
<alazred> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<alazred> basta questo per aggiornare
<Marco8173> ok faccio subito
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wHP3mBJPZC/
<Marco8173> digito questo:
<Marco8173> sudo apt install virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-dkms
<Marco8173> ?
<alazred> Marco8173: No sembra che un altro processo sta facendo l'update
<alazred> avevi appena avviato il computer ?
<Marco8173> si
<Marco8173> quindi cosa faccio?
<alazred> se riprovi adesso dovrebbe andare l'update
<alazred> dopo ogni avvio il sistema verifica se ci sono aggiornamenti e solo un processo di aggiornamento alla volta è permesso
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DTfj5D73dz/
<Marco8173> l'ho rimandato e ho trovato quello che vedi sopra
<alazred> Ho visto. Hai letto l'ultima riga
<alazred> il processo sembra sempre attivo
<Marco8173> ci sono dei processi bloccati ma non idea del perché
<alazred> sudo ps -aux | grep apt
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7QXxQJWz5H/
<alazred> sudo kill 909
<alazred> puoi riprova a aggiornare
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FmzyjH42J5/
<Marco8173> provo a riavviare?
<alazred> riprova questa : sudo ps -aux | grep apt
<alazred> per favore
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CTkb8Z2cmP/
<Marco8173> se vuoi provo a riavviare
<Marco8173> forse va in conflitto con il programma grafico che si occupa degli aggiornamenti
<Marco8173> che quando ho provato ad avviare mi rilevava 512MB di aggiornamenti
<alazred> e non ti lascia aggiornare comunque ?
<Marco8173> quello grafico?
<alazred> Il sistema intendevo
<Marco8173> il sistema mi da quei codici che ti ho inviato
<Marco8173> vuoi che ritento?
<alazred_> Marco8173: Mi dispiace ma io devo andare via.
<alazred_> ci proviamo o piu tardi o domani se ti va
<Marco8173> ok va bene
<Marco8173> grazie
<Marco8173> sei stato gentilissimo
<alazred_> di niente figurati
<Marco8173> buona giornata
<alazred_> Anche a te
<Marco8173> https://prnt.sc/t6dpwx
<Tarallo> Ciao ragazzi, uso Ubuntu 20.04 sul mio Dell 9380. Vorrei installare una Macchina Virtuale e mi chiedevo su quale memoria fosse meglio installare una VM: la NVME interna, una SD-Card oppure una USB? Grazie
<alazred> Marco8173: Sei reuscito a fare l'aggiornamento ?
<Marco8173> eccomi
<Marco8173> no non sono riuscito a fare nulla
<Marco8173> se mi aiuti mi fai un grande favore
<alazred> l'ai lasciato acceso ?
<Marco8173> no
<alazred> Peccato volevo vedere se il processo aveva finito da solo
<Marco8173> ah
<Marco8173> se sapevo lasciavo acceso
<Marco8173> cosa digito?
<alazred> Il sistema cerca gli aggiornamenti ogni volta che si avvia
<alazred> Vedi se sta ancora aggiornando il db
<alazred> sudo ps -aux | grep apt
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tgZ4qQqztj/
<alazred> Ok prova aggiornare: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Marco8173> se parte ci metterà parecchio perché in questo momento la connessione è lentissima
<alazred> L'importante è che si aggiorna al meno
<Marco8173> è partito
<Marco8173> sta scaricando 500MB
<Marco8173> l'errore di Opera però continua ad esserci
<Marco8173> sta facendo come sul mio OS ora
<Marco8173> sono fiducioso
<alazred> Perfetto ! Dai un occhiata allo schermo se vedi errori che non sai che sono puoi chiedere qui .
<Marco8173> per ora solo Opera
<Marco8173> sta scaricando a 200 kB/s
<alazred> Ne hai per un po ;)
<alazred> Per il problema opera puoi provare questo (non sul sistema che sta aggiornando adesso): wget -qO - https://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<alazred> Dopo aver messo la chiavi puoi fare sudo apt update per vedere se l'errore è andata via
<Marco8173> sul mio digito questo?
<Marco8173> wget -qO - https://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<alazred> Si
<Marco8173> mi da ok
<Marco8173> se digito la stringa per aggiornare tutto sul mio OS parte l'aggiornamento di Opera
<Tarallo> Ciao Ragazzi, ho installato VM su Ubuntu 20.04 ma una volta partito mi da questo errore: Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/virtlxcd-sock': File o directory non esistente
<alazred> Marco8173: Ecco a te totto risolto
<alazred> *tutto
<alazred> puoi riffare lo stesso sul pc che sta aggiornando e hai fatto
<Marco8173> più o meno non mi va più la cartella condivisa...
<Marco8173> sul pc di mio fratello
<Marco8173> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J9JTT9DVyZ/
<Marco8173> sull'immagine di mio fratello
<alazred> Marco8173: Sembra tutto a posto puoi riavviare
<Marco8173> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Marco8173> Scaricamento di:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease [88,7 kB]
<Marco8173> Trovato:2 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<Marco8173> Trovato:3 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease
<Marco8173> Scaricamento di:4 https://deb.opera.com/opera-stable stable InRelease [2.591 B]
<Marco8173> Errore:4 https://deb.opera.com/opera-stable stable InRelease
<Marco2598> buongiorno
<Marco2598> scusate ma ho fatto dei pasticci prima
<Carlin0> Marco2598, non floddare o il bot ti bann
<Carlin0> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Marco2598> ho copiato qui un codice che volevo copiare su pastebin
<Marco2598> scusatemi
<Marco2598> non l'ho fatto apposta
<Marco2598> sono un pasticcione
<Marco2598> scusate
<Carlin0> eh ma il bot non perdona :P
<Marco2598> dopo gli aggiornamenti funziona tutto perfettamente fatta eccezione per la cartella condivisa, quella che uso per scambiare file tra OS virtuale ed OS reale
<Marco2598> https://prnt.sc/t6gdcd
<Carlin0> Marco2598, e il sisitema host qual'è?
<Carlin0> Marco2598, e il sistema host qual'è?
<Marco2598> Windows 10 catta plus
<Marco2598> Windows 10 cacca plus
<Carlin0> direi xhe qui siamo OT
<Marco2598> scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere :)
<Carlin0> !chat | Marco2598
<ubot-it> Marco2598: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Marco2598> ma il problema è di questo OS non di Windows
<Carlin0> ma ubuntu virtualizzato qui non diamo supporto
<Marco2598> ho due Ubuntu virtuali su Windows e solo uno comunica con Windows e credo che la ragione siano questi aggiornamenti che ho fatto
<Carlin0> solo sistemi con installazione reale
<Marco2598> ah non sapevo
<Marco2598> ma prima io ho ricevuto supporto
<Marco2598> pazienza come non detto
<Carlin0> passa in chat ...
<Marco2598> ok
<sergiovalenti75> Buona sera a tutti i volontari ho un quesito per i più bravi: ho un cellulare one plus one che monta la TWRP e una custom rom resurrection remix. Vorrei tanto piallarlo e installare ubuntu toch tramite il softwere ubports ma non c' è verso si pianta regolarmente ub ports e non riesce a installare. Potete aiutarmi?
<sergiovalenti75> Il telefono è gia aperto a livello di root e opzioni sviluppatore.
<Carlin0> ubuntu touch è stato abbandonato da canonical
<sergiovalenti75> si lo so è in mano a quelli di ubpors,ho saputo che hanno migliorato molto il vecchio ubuntu toch sono già alla 20.04 beta adesso...
<Carlin0> eh ma qui sei OT
<sergiovalenti75> si. Quindi il metodo di installazione è diverso?
<Carlin0> semplicemente noi non ce ne occupiamo
<sergiovalenti75> orpo... sai mica dirmi chi può illuminarmi?
<sergiovalenti75> o cosa cercare in rete?
<Carlin0> boh dovresti chiedere a chi lo sviluppa ora se hanno canali di supporto
<sergiovalenti75> ok grazie gentilissimo provo a fare una ricerca...
<Lucas76> sergiovalenti75, se vieni in chat cerco di aiutarti io, questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu
<sergiovalenti75> eccomi
<sergiovalenti75> Grazie Lucas...ho trovato la comunity ubports ho lanciato un sos ma per ora nessuna risposta...
<Lucas76> sergiovalenti75, qui non possiamo parlare di ubuntu touch, ti ripeto, se vieni nella chat di ubuntu possiamo parlare di questo argomento con tranquillità
<sergiovalenti75> a scusa non avevo capito...
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-26
<heolo14> uff ke kkkaldddooo
<Disperato> buonasera a tutti
<Disperato> sto cercando aiuto per avere dual boot Win 10 e Kubuntu, su PC nuovo da me assemblato.
<Disperato> UEFI non CSM
<gnuovo> l'hai trovato, ma spara il problema qual è
<Disperato> grazie mille!
<Disperato> allora,
<Disperato> il pc ha UEFI e l'ho settato non CSM. SSD da 1 TB che con Ubuntu Live - gparted ho partizionato così: 150 GB per Kubuntu
<Disperato> 300 GB per Win, 490 GB circa per i dati
<Disperato> poi ho creato 2 partizione da 250 MB ciascuna formattate come fat32 per avere 2 EFI
<Carlin0> no ...
<Disperato> (ho letto che avere 2 EFI è meglio)
<Carlin0> ma dove ?
<Disperato> boh, ho letto dozzine di forum e articoli, non ricordo dove! :(
<Carlin0> beh la partizione efi deve essere unica e con flag di boot
<Disperato> dicevano che con 2 EFI se aggiorni Winzozz a future versioni non si hanno possibili problemi con il boot loader
<Carlin0> non possono essere 2
<Disperato> ok, allora ne cancella una.
<Disperato> la cosa comunque che mi blocca, è che dopo aver partizionato con NTFS la partizione Win e quella Dati, poi quando
<Disperato> faccio il boot da chiavetta con Win,
<sclisi> buongiorno, ho appena aggiornato betaflight....la versione nuova funziona correttamente, il problema è che è ancora presente la versione precedente. col comando dpkg --list non visualizza il software precedente.
<sclisi> comme faccio a disinstallarlo?
<Carlin0> boot con win ?
<Disperato> quando vado a dirgli di installare nella partizione NTFS, mi dice che non riesce e che dovrei formattarla
<Disperato> anche se la formatto da pennetta USB Windows, dice che non riesce ad installare Win
<Carlin0> !info betaflight
<ubot-it> Package betaflight does not exist in focal
<sclisi> betaflight è un software per controllare i chip di droni e vari oggetti volanti
<Carlin0> sclisi, non diamo supporto a software preso fuori dai repo
<Disperato> cosa può essere il mio problema?
<sclisi> ah ok, scusate. grazie mille!
<Carlin0> Disperato, ma quindi il tuo problema è installar ewin ?
<Disperato> intanto sì, ho letto che per il dual boot per primo devo installare win e poi kubuntu
<Carlin0> beh sei off topic Disperato
<Disperato> ieri, non so come, ma mi pare formattando da installazione di Win il disco, ero riuscito ad installare Win e poi anche kubuntu
<Carlin0> !windows | Disperato
<ubot-it> Disperato: Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Disperato> il problema ieri era che non avevo nessun menù di avvio (grub) e per scegliere OS dovevo andare in UEFI
<Disperato> lì vedevo Windows boot manager (selezionando il quale partiva Win) e Kingston SSD (selezionando il quale partiva kubuntu)
<Disperato> io però vorrei avere grub
<Disperato> ovviamente
<Disperato> qualche suggerimento?
<Carlin0> Disperato, ovviamente lo avevi il grub , magari bastava una sistematina , ma non diamo supporto a windows qui
<Disperato> ok, infatti
<Disperato> ma non capisco dove sbaglio creando le partizione in Gparted
<Disperato> le partizioni
<gnuovo> Disperato, le partizioni le hai create correttamente: 150 GB per Kubuntu, 300 GB per Win, 490 GB circa per i dati ed una sola EFI
<gnuovo> installa windows, poi per linux riscrivi
<Disperato> una cosa: in gparted la partizione NTFS per win non l'ho flaggata "boot", devo forse fare quello?
<Carlin0> la flag di boot va sulla partizione efi
<Disperato> infatti l'ho messo su entrambe le EFI che ho creato (fat32)
<Disperato> allora ne elimina una, di EFI, e riprovo
<Disperato> intanto ragazzi grazie mille, devo andare che mia moglie mi dice che la cena è pronta! :)
<Disperato> buona serata a tutti intanto, se ho problemi riscrivo dopo
<Disperato> ciao
<gnuovo> buona cena
<Disperato> ragazzi buonasera! sono riuscito a installare win + kubuntu in dual boot!
<Disperato> grazie a tutti!
<Disperato> buona serata!
<gnuovo> buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-27
<mrobot> #linux-it
<omorzo> buon giorno, ubuntu improvvisamente non apre più nessun programma e non posso nemmeno spegnerlo o riavviarlo
<Kub2020> buonasera a tutti
<Kub2020> sto cercando di migliorare l'aspetto di grub, per cui ho installato grub customizer e scaricato dei temi 4k da gnome-look.org
<Kub2020> ma il testo risulta molto grande e la grafica risultano "pixelata"
<Kub2020> ho provato a forzare la risoluzione scrivendo 3180x2160 ma non cambia niente
<Kub2020> qualche suggerimento?
